# Post Pictures of your 29er



## NoBrakes! (Jun 15, 2007)

Post Pictures of your 29er.
Now is the time to flaunt your beast
:thumbsup:


----------



## ernesto_from_Wisconsin (Jan 12, 2004)

*mama mia*

rode it today. maiden voyage pulling Annabel in her trailer up the Glacial Drumlin trail. A total of 20 miles with a 34/17 seemed like it took forever, but riding with Sarah and Annabel made for quality time on a lazy Sunday.


----------



## BWG (Nov 5, 2005)

*My Two Niners*


----------



## AL29er (Jan 14, 2004)

Nope, no flaunting. Go to google images or do a search if you need to get a good 29er porn fix


----------



## BWG (Nov 5, 2005)

Maxrep said:


> Ernesto,
> 
> I take it you like the RIP 9? Probably not going back to a HT? I've been toying with racing a JET 9. I could build a sub 23lb one by simply swapping the parts from the F29.
> 
> ...


----------



## tozovr (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## F5000sl (Aug 8, 2003)

*Mine and the wifes*

The El Mar is mine and we just build up Dos(ie) for the wife


----------



## EDDIE JONES (Mar 26, 2005)

*My sweet baby*

This is my sweet little IndyFab 29er SS. She has on some new rubber now Ignitor-front and Crossmark-rear. I love this bike so much that my Moto-lite is a poor dejected little lonely soul


----------



## cocheese (Jan 12, 2004)

My one and only.


----------



## 1-bar (Jun 10, 2004)

xxx


----------



## 1-bar (Jun 10, 2004)

BWG said:


> Maxrep said:
> 
> 
> > Ernesto,
> ...


----------



## lil hillbilly (May 18, 2005)

*ok*

07 Kona Unit w/ Maverick DUC32. 
first pic she is a fixie and second is the new 1x4. 
last pic taken on the way to 12hr Labor Day weekend.
Hope to replace delgado cross the beginig of the year (w/ new delgado disc) :thumbsup: 
this little hard tails days are numbered. FS commin soon!


----------



## j-rocket (May 19, 2005)

Fresh build, zero miles as of 2 days ago. After yesterday's 38-mile break-in the stem has been dropped down and everything else is dialed in.
I'm new to this forum as this is my first 29er. I've done some reading here and there...don't seem to be a lot of Orbeas mentioned. It may not be as sexy as a Niner or Salsa Dos, but it works pretty well for me. I like being unique.


----------



## PscyclePath (Aug 29, 2007)

Here's mine... 17.5" Gary Fisher Caliber, stock build.










Tom


----------



## moondoggy (Aug 29, 2004)

ernesto_from_Wisconsin said:


> rode it today. maiden voyage pulling Annabel in her trailer up the Glacial Drumlin trail. A total of 20 miles with a 34/17 seemed like it took forever, but riding with Sarah and Annabel made for quality time on a lazy Sunday.


Ernesto, What happened to the Rock Lobster ? Still have it? It is one of the coolest rides to ever grace this forum.


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

i love this bike.


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)




----------



## cartographer (Jun 20, 2006)

A not-so-clear pic from yesterday. Dirty, just like a mtb should be.


----------



## KMan (Dec 30, 2003)

Hey, I made the 1st Asylum on the list.
Just under 25 lbs.























































Michael
www.MLKimages.com



NoBrakes! said:


> Post Pictures of your 29er.
> Now is the time to flaunt your beast
> :thumbsup:


----------



## jgsatl (Sep 16, 2006)

cocheese said:


> My one and only.


your bike sucks.

can i have it?


----------



## singlespeedstu (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## BeerCan (Aug 29, 2006)

Posing as a mountain bike racer 'poseur'


----------



## Plan 9 (Sep 8, 2006)




----------



## 2dougyfresh9 (Sep 20, 2007)

'07 Vicious Cycles Motivator SS w/ ECC










Specs are here

:thumbsup:


----------



## tozovr (Jul 26, 2006)

2dougyfresh9 said:


> '07 Vicious Cycles Motivator SS w/ ECC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CARL IS THE MAN!!!!!!!!!!

Sweet ride!


----------



## SingingSingleTracker (Sep 7, 2004)

NoBrakes! said:


> Post Pictures of your 29er.
> Now is the time to flaunt your beast
> :thumbsup:


Yo, NoBrakes! Do we really need to reinvent the wheel here. :madman:

There is an awesome 29"er Picture Gallery with hundreds of pictures of 29"ers already developed at this link:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=32092#poststop


----------



## edouble (Apr 16, 2004)

*Im no photographer, but here's mines...*

A Soma Juice ss and geared and a custom Ted Wojcik, best bike I've ever owned or ridden, yeah man  .


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

2dougyfresh9 said:


> '07 Vicious Cycles Motivator SS w/ ECC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy Crap - you live in W. Hartford. Is that shot taken at the Reservoir? I live in Burlington, and work in Hartford. Currently 29er-less though.


----------



## N8! (Jan 28, 2006)

29 and single:


----------



## 2dougyfresh9 (Sep 20, 2007)

MMcG said:


> Holy Crap - you live in W. Hartford. Is that shot taken at the Reservoir? I live in Burlington, and work in Hartford. Currently 29er-less though.


Yes. Up on the ridgeline. Last Thursday at dusk. I took the new wheels out for their inaugural ride.


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

N8! said:


> 29 and single:


that's friggen gorgeous. is that the bontrager carbon stem? how do you like it?


----------



## power-san (Aug 29, 2007)

j-rocket said:


> Fresh build, zero miles as of 2 days ago. After yesterday's 38-mile break-in the stem has been dropped down and everything else is dialed in.
> I'm new to this forum as this is my first 29er. I've done some reading here and there...don't seem to be a lot of Orbeas mentioned. It may not be as sexy as a Niner or Salsa Dos, but it works pretty well for me. I like being unique.


Man, that's a bad ass ride bro.. :thumbsup:


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

*A Juicy W.Htfd 29'er*



2dougyfresh9 said:


> Yes. Up on the ridgeline. Last Thursday at dusk. I took the new wheels out for their inaugural ride.


The res. is my home court!

Here's my bike.


----------



## N8! (Jan 28, 2006)

sean salach said:


> that's friggen gorgeous. is that the bontrager carbon stem? how do you like it?


yes it is!

How do i like it????

I F'ing *LOVE* it!!!!!!!11


----------



## MTBDad (Jan 2, 2004)

*My Ahearne*

Joseph Ahearne frame w/ Willits W.O.W. fork. Had it built with paragon sliders, but no plans to run gears.


----------



## RSW42 (Aug 22, 2006)

Finished building this one on August...


----------



## cocheese (Jan 12, 2004)

jgsatl said:


> your bike sucks. can i have it?


I know. Yes, for ONE BEE-LEE-YON DOLE-ARZ! AH HA HA HA HA HA HA HA.....


----------



## headangle (Mar 29, 2004)

*Niner MCR9*

My Niner MCR9 - couple months old, loving it! Planning to get a full susp. 29er as well - I'm totally sold on 29ers! 1x9 drivetrain, custom Kent Eriksen post, etc.


----------



## PoorBehavior (Sep 1, 2005)

Just Built.


----------



## B-RAY (Jul 15, 2004)

*Spider Beast!!!!*

Here is my Spider Beast!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## dropthehammer (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## DieselAndDust (Aug 28, 2007)

Ventana El Padrino, set up as a 1x7.
Just got my El Rey built up this evening... photos to come.


----------



## NoBrakes! (Jun 15, 2007)

Sticky!!!
Those bikes are hella sick BTW


----------



## jmw (Feb 25, 2005)

PoorBehavior said:


> Just Built.


thats an interesting way to mount those handlebars


----------



## pnwdave (Sep 29, 2009)

My new toy, the XXL full suspension 29er I've always wanted:
Used XXL (25.5" ETT) Asylum OCD (rebranded Titus Racer-X) aluminum 29er frame, Fox RP3 rear
Fox F29 F100 RL G2 fork
Velocity Blunt wheels, XT hubs
Mostly XT group, some LX
Truvativ Stylo crankset, 180mm cranks 
Avid BB7 185mm brakes
Thomson Elite Setback post and Origin 130mm stem
Built up from combo of new and used, mostly older and/or heavier, mostly eBay, some LBS. She's durable but not the lightest. She fits, though. About $1800 invested, and worth all of that.


----------



## scralatchtica824 (May 6, 2008)

good job bumping a 2 year old thread lol


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

pnwdave said:


> My new toy, the XXL full suspension 29er I've always wanted:
> Used XXL (25.5" ETT) Asylum OCD (rebranded Titus Racer-X) aluminum 29er frame, Fox RP3 rear
> Fox F29 F100 RL G2 fork
> Velocity Blunt wheels, XT hubs
> ...


A setback post and a 130mm stem on a bike with a 25.5" ETT? How tall are you?


----------



## Johnclimber (Jan 9, 2008)

Jones with it's fat wheel option, no perminently single speeded









New Niner AIR9 that arrived on Monday









Rumblefish on order due in Dec/Jan - Hurry up Gary


----------



## endo70 (Feb 7, 2008)

Just Another Niner EMD. My first 29er and love it..... IX9 setup with Reba SL.


----------



## jmw (Feb 25, 2005)

el mariachi


----------



## jmilliron (Aug 24, 2007)

I like my bicycle. Fork will be replaced in a week though.


----------



## bobswire (Jan 26, 2009)

*Went the "cheap" route with a performance frame*

but like how it rides....


----------



## UnderPar (Aug 11, 2009)

I also went the cheap route from performance.


----------



## grnamin (Sep 18, 2009)




----------



## Mr Cabletwitch (Apr 16, 2009)

Here is my Soma Juice I built this fall, its been seeing some use.:thumbsup:


----------



## dinoadventures (May 2, 2008)

*Siren Song 29 SL*


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

Anyone got any big bikes to show off?

That fat tyre jones is awesome!


----------



## mike51robo (Mar 27, 2009)

My first 29er









Just finished building her she debuts at pisgah tomorrow!


----------



## dinoadventures (May 2, 2008)

^ ^ ^ Nice.


----------



## Shafey (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## JoshS (Jan 7, 2004)

first 29er, and after my first ride yesterday, the first of many 29ers to come.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

I thought we already had a thread like this, but here goes!


----------



## Singular (Sep 21, 2005)

My new Singular Pegasus - Italian Ti with a good dose of carbon.


Click for more pics and details


----------



## Timmy (Jan 12, 2004)

My "Pear"


----------



## Timmy (Jan 12, 2004)

This Eriksen is one of my favorites. Nice, Clean lines and Ti. Beautiful!


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

What wheels on the Pegasus? Looks rad. Would love to do something like that on the multi-purpose bike I'm building for commuting/style-riding/MTB


----------



## NumbNutts (Jan 30, 2004)

Here are my 29ers.............a Pivot 429, a Niner ONE9, and a Cannondale SuperSix (yeah I know a cannondale but it sports 29 inch rims). None are being ridden at this point as I had AC joint reconstructive surgery on October 6th, numerous mountain biking accidents over the years is the cause of that injury. No mountain biking til Jan/Feb but I can log some road miles in 4 weeks. Later!


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)




----------



## azpoolguy (Oct 23, 2008)

My Ride!!!


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

*2008 Redline d440*

Nothing left stock but the cockpit (bars/stem,seat/post),everything else has been upgraded this year. My favorite bike I've ever owned :thumbsup:


























Hopefully next year,this financial funk will be over (long story,but the end result thus far is my becoming a Mr. Mom due to injuries form several years ago,and just her income this year),and I have aspirations for a Fargo and maybe a Big Mama added to the quiver :thumbsup:


----------



## Billy B (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey longhaul, is that an Iglehart fork?/ is so how do you like it?


----------



## cruso414 (Aug 19, 2004)

*from my trip to colorado and utah*

the day before we started our san juan hut trip, we had an easy day and rode hermosa creek trail.


----------



## Dogdude222 (Aug 31, 2005)

NumbNutts said:


> Here are my 29ers.............a Pivot 429, a Niner ONE9, and a Cannondale SuperSix (yeah I know a cannondale but it sports 29 inch rims). None are being ridden at this point as I had AC joint reconstructive surgery on October 6th, numerous mountain biking accidents over the years is the cause of that injury. No mountain biking til Jan/Feb but I can log some road miles in 4 weeks. Later!


No white hoods without white bartape. Eurofoul.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

Still trying to decide what to do with this one...


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Billy B said:


> Hey longhaul, is that an Iglehart fork?/ is so how do you like it?


Vassago ODIS fork,$129,sweet steel goodness :thumbsup: 
Of course,even the smoother-ness of it over the stocker (was a noticable difference),it's wearing harsh on the neck injuries,so I forsee a squishy in it's future come tax fairy time. Here's the specs...
Stock:Frame,seat/post/collar,bars/stem/HS and brake levers
WTB: Speed Disc wheels (Deore disc hubs) and Exiwolf 2.3" tires
Raceface: Turbines crankset/BB (double,32/22,with custom basher),Good n' Evil grips
Sram:X9 shifters (twisties) and rear der.,Shimano SLX double front der.
Avid BB5's/180mm rotors front and rear


----------



## houndsbourgh (May 15, 2004)

Retrotec classic 29.


----------



## 247 (Apr 23, 2009)

My Paragon.


----------



## reydin (Feb 5, 2007)

JoshS said:


> first 29er, and after my first ride yesterday, the first of many 29ers to come.


Just test rode one of those yesterday, enjoy!


----------



## metelhead (Jun 1, 2008)

dos 29er's...429 large and XTC XL..............:thumbsup:


----------



## wannabeRacer (Feb 9, 2004)

this weeks bikes are nuts, love all that retro look, what is wrong with the world, the 29er deceases has infected us all


----------



## GreenLightGo (Oct 24, 2006)

My two 29ers


----------



## agu (Jun 22, 2007)

*here's mine*

VooDoo Zaka

early days...









after brake and saddle upgrade...


----------



## Jrkimbrough (Sep 27, 2008)

my monocog, took a quick shot while waiting up ahead the trail for my buddies on their geared bikes


----------



## Lenz43 (Jan 31, 2008)

My lenz


----------



## kjconn (Aug 20, 2007)

Alot of very nice bikes on here.

Mine


----------



## SKFLOW (Jun 23, 2007)

08 Sultan - Full XTR + Red Hope Bits

07 Rig SS - Boone Ti Gearing


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Here is my El Mariachi


----------



## murtaghstyle (May 29, 2009)

Here is my mamba


----------



## murtaghstyle (May 29, 2009)

double post...


----------



## Singular (Sep 21, 2005)

PaintPeelinPbody said:


> What wheels on the Pegasus? Looks rad. Would love to do something like that on the multi-purpose bike I'm building for commuting/style-riding/MTB


They are Reynolds 46mm 'cross rims in 28h laced to Tune King and Kong hubs with Sapim CX ray spokes. Dugast Rhino XL tubular tyres. I'm not sure what 'style-riding' is but they might be overkill for the commuter...


----------



## DmacBmac (Sep 28, 2006)




----------



## padirtball (Sep 19, 2009)

*My 2010 Gary Fisher X-caliber*

2010 GF X-Caliber


----------



## ccornacc (Mar 26, 2007)

*Waltworks 5in FS*

Waltworks 5in FS


----------



## KarlP (Dec 3, 2006)

*Custom Paint*

I've posted this bike on other threads so many times, but what the hell, here she is again...:madman:


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

My Niner MCR......


----------



## Cujo (Jun 10, 2004)

There are some seriously sweet rides on this thread.

Here's my 09 Stumpy SS:


----------



## Cujo (Jun 10, 2004)

Oops.


----------



## fallzboater (Jan 18, 2004)

singlespeed4u said:


>


As much as I don't like HT or SS for actually riding, I had to bump this one. Gorgeous frame.


----------



## refreshinglygood (Apr 15, 2006)

*I hate 29ers*

My 1st 29er. Damn it. Looks like my other bikes are useless now. of to ebay


----------



## The Kopish (Jul 12, 2009)

*My first 29er*

Here is the pic of my new ride from the eBay listing:


----------



## GT554 (Dec 25, 2008)

Spot Longboard 9


----------



## GT554 (Dec 25, 2008)

And my GF Paragon


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

My Misfit diSSent, just a super fun bike:


----------



## thatdrewguy (Jul 28, 2009)

*It's here...*

*2010 epic comp*


----------



## Single Track Zach (Nov 8, 2009)

*my Orgin 8*


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

*My exercise machine*


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

pink


----------



## Zion Rasta (Jan 7, 2004)

*Here are mine...*

90% finished is a brand spanking new 2009 Niner Moondust EMD - new fox fit RLX / XT & SRAM XO drive train / Arch CK wheels / XTR brakes.... Pic coming soon...

Ride no more - Five spot, Flux, SS trek 930, or anything with 26" wheels......


----------



## jimdoggity (Sep 10, 2005)

*My Godfather*

Ventana - El Padrino


----------



## thesergeant (Jun 1, 2006)

Medium Pivot 429
- XO, I9, Hope Mono M4, 9/10mm RWS, you know....









Small Salsa El Mariachi 
-White Industries Hubs, King, VBC Cranks, Thomson...


----------



## Shmoo (Mar 9, 2008)

Zion Rasta said:


> 90% finished is a brand spanking new 2009 Niner Moondust EMD - new fox fit RLX / XT & SRAM XO drive train / Arch CK wheels / XTR brakes.... Pic coming soon...
> 
> Ride no more - Five spot, Flux, SS trek 930, or anything with 26" wheels......


3 x geared, 2 x ss...all 29er ht's. Is a stable like that worth having?


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

Cool, a 26 month old thread gets lit up again.:thumbsup:

My 2006 23.45 pound size XL dirt nerdie that is still going strong after 4 seasons of use. Snapped a couple of shots yesterday before heading out on a 2 hour ride.



Max inspecting the drivetrain...


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

*New Singular Swift*

What a great weekend of riding!


----------



## jmilliron (Aug 24, 2007)

Lynskey Ridgeline, now with Niner carbon fork.


----------



## TerryHowe (May 16, 2008)

"Moore Fun" in Fruita, not exactly the best place for a SS bike:


----------



## bricke (Jul 23, 2008)

Here is my Gas29 Stambek


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

Singular Swift:


Ox Brand:


----------



## zenboy99 (Feb 2, 2007)

My multi use AIR 9


----------



## yourideit (Jan 18, 2009)

09 marathon. the stock spec was pretty good, only changed the bars and tires. cuz spesh tires are junk. love this bike.


----------



## Lactic (Apr 18, 2004)

*New RIP*

Maiden voyage on my new small RIP on South Boundary Trail in Taos this weekend.


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

Swift and Paragon


----------



## grnamin (Sep 18, 2009)

Jmilliron, our bikes are almost twins.  I switched from Avid Elixir CR's to BB7, though, and geared. Got the Stan's Flow rims, too. You've got excellent taste.


----------



## lhwood (Jun 14, 2006)

*08 Canzo*

Here is my 08 Canzo. Had it powder coated white to match the Minute


----------



## Zion Rasta (Jan 7, 2004)

*only if you like it....*



Shmoo said:


> 3 x geared, 2 x ss...all 29er ht's. Is a stable like that worth having?


Sold the Specialized, broke the GF, so now I am down to one 9 and EMD. Still have my Flux Turner....


----------



## bigtymerider (Oct 4, 2008)

*Curtlo*

Here is my 29er that looks like a 26 inch bike. This is before I fixed the brake line.


----------



## singlestoph (Jan 7, 2005)




----------



## thesergeant (Jun 1, 2006)

lhwood said:


> Here is my 08 Canzo. Had it powder coated white to match the Minute


Hmmmm....where'd you get that idea? :thumbsup:


----------



## BraveSirrobin21 (Oct 17, 2009)

2009 X-CAL


----------



## AGrant (Jan 28, 2009)

*2009 Niner EMD 1x9*

My new Niner EMD 1x9 from box to complete. I've not taken any pictures on the trail yet but as you fellow Niner riders know, its an amazing ride.


----------



## lhwood (Jun 14, 2006)

*Busted!*

:eekster: Yep you got me. I saw it done by other(s) and jumped without regard to the humility of being a lemming. But hey it is a cool look. Who can blame me. I bow down to those that came before.

Thanks for the great idea.


----------



## fixedforbroke (Sep 25, 2009)

N8! said:


> 29 and single:


I WANT!!!


----------



## noonan1970 (Oct 15, 2007)

*New (used) Eriksen*

First ride tonight!! I'm lovin' it. I shot the pictures before the ride so the seat post went up a bit. 23lbs as pictured!


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

New Mary bar and rear tire 

pink


----------



## KarlP (Dec 3, 2006)

*Pictures*

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mallanaga (Jun 30, 2007)

*jabbers <3 mud*

boggin...


----------



## simen (Oct 21, 2004)

My One9 with a new Ti seatpost.


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

My Nicolai Helius AC Custom 29er......................... It is a blast to ride 29er










My Jones..... This bike will be a part of me until I am in a wooden box...


----------



## GreenLightGo (Oct 24, 2006)

Original version Turner Sultan


And the classic Karate Monkey


----------



## Nac Mac Feagle (Dec 14, 2007)




----------



## ebrabaek (Feb 16, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Erling


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

> My Jones..... This bike will be a part of me until I am in a wooden box...


1. Why don't you have the giant front tire like so many of the Jones's have?
2. What is the name of the front fork style ... and the theory behind it?


----------



## serfur1 (Aug 8, 2008)

at the top of Poggio at the Milano-San Remo Spring Classic


----------



## Brozie (Apr 1, 2009)

View attachment 501262


----------



## KarlP (Dec 3, 2006)

*What?*



ebrabaek said:


> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> Erling


What is that bike of yours? Looks good!!!:skep:


----------



## turbonate (Mar 18, 2008)

Heres what I have at the moment, looking to upgrade, even though this thing is badass!


----------



## newskoolbiker (Oct 17, 2005)

Hey ebrabaek, who modified the '05 Dorado for you, or did you do that yourself?


----------



## thinkcooper (Mar 21, 2006)

Custom Caletti 29er with 4" rear, 100mm front, painted to match my old FJ40 'cruiser. i9 three cross wheels with Stan's ZTR Arch hoops with WTB Wolverine rubber. XT/XTR drivetrain and brakes with white hydro lines for bling. Custom color-matched stem with built-in bottle opener.

Shot at Soquel Demo Forest.


----------



## ratty2k (Oct 29, 2007)

My Swift:


----------



## ebrabaek (Feb 16, 2008)

KarlP said:


> What is that bike of yours? Looks good!!!:skep:


It is a Lenz Behemoth with 160mm rear travel and a modified manitou dorado 173mm front travel 29`er........Unbelievable.....:thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Erling


----------



## HaroSSFreak (Nov 28, 2009)

My Mary with new AC wheels and TL tires


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

HaroSSFreak said:


> My Mary with new AC wheels and TL tires


Sweet wheels, look awesome.


----------



## mtbbyyou (Jan 18, 2007)

*My two babys*

















:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DAnREal (Aug 29, 2009)

just got it two weeks ago and love it


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

thinkcooper said:


> Custom Caletti 29er with 4" rear, 100mm front, painted to match my old FJ40 'cruiser. i9 three cross wheels with Stan's ZTR Arch hoops with WTB Wolverine rubber. XT/XTR drivetrain and brakes with white hydro lines for bling. Custom color-matched stem with built-in bottle opener.
> 
> Shot at Soquel Demo Forest.


Hey Cooper,

Your bike is awesome! The video makes it even better:thumbsup:


----------



## twklei (Dec 8, 2007)

Here are my two 29er bikes.

2009 IF Deluxe
2007 Jamis Exile SS


----------



## Sunburst576 (Feb 26, 2008)

My two babies. Soul Cycles Dillinger, and Rip 9


----------



## bobbotron (Nov 28, 2007)

My Voodoo Dambala. Don't have a better photo of it's current setup. I like it!


----------



## RWGreen (Dec 5, 2004)

*evolution*

Strong came first - then the Vicious, then the Turner, then the Turner, then the Quiring. The Strong and Quiring, my first and last 29ers are the survivors.
(damn - edited spelling 3 times. shouldn't post when drinking)


----------



## noonan1970 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Strong*

Do you still have that strong? Thats cool! Hows it ride? Is it at all flexy? Tim


----------



## RWGreen (Dec 5, 2004)

noonan1970 said:


> Do you still have that strong? Thats cool! Hows it ride? Is it at all flexy? Tim


I do - I have it set up as a single speed currently. It's steel, and it isn't even a little bit flexy.


----------



## thinkcooper (Mar 21, 2006)

JSumner13 said:


> Hey Cooper,
> 
> Your bike is awesome! The video makes it even better:thumbsup:


The video got picked up by Cars R Coffins: 
https://crccoffeebar.blogspot.com/2009/11/west-coast-hollywood-slakes-his-thirst.html

And I shot some new porn tonight.


----------



## THill (Sep 20, 2008)

*KHS Solo one SS 29r*

This is my newest ride...KHS Solo One SE SS 29r, rolling Igintors ,32x20 , super steel ride is sweet....







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## stinkymutt (Jul 28, 2005)

*My GT...*

...next to a tree...I have to pee.


----------



## pooman320 (Nov 27, 2007)

here's my baby, a little love from stock








upgrades=new gordo rear rim,whitebrothers fork,wellgo mg-1 pedals,easton stem,hope ss bottom bracket, 34t chainring, new chain,casset, ergo grips small barends on backwards and a kenda rear tire.


----------



## eujinc (Dec 31, 2007)

Sette Razzo


----------



## Coach417 (Jul 13, 2007)

Sunburst576 said:


> My two babies. Soul Cycles Dillinger, and Rip 9


You have good taste!


----------



## Sunburst576 (Feb 26, 2008)

Wow, You have good taste as well.:thumbsup: 
Just sold the Soul frame & rigid fork. Parts from the Dillinger are waiting for the Jet9 to come in the spring. :idea:


----------



## TerryD (Nov 11, 2009)

*First 29er*

4 or 5 rides. Happy!


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

my jabberwocky









my emd which will be sold, and replaced with a mono9 as soon as the frame gets here.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

Here is my Tallboy:

Just swapped out Fox F29 100mm to Reba Team 120mm w/Maxle.


----------



## thasingletrackmastah (Nov 15, 2005)

And yet another On One.









Singlespeed









Geared


----------



## Johnclimber (Jan 9, 2008)

Just arrived here in the UK today, but I'm so busy that I can't collect it until Saturday:madman:

Rumblefish 2


----------



## mtbnachos (Feb 1, 2007)

*Special Feature Time!*

You want it? You're gonna get it! Vassago Jabberwocky & Soma Juice!


----------



## smoen81 (Aug 28, 2008)

My Bandersnatch with some black sheep pieces.


----------



## markyboy1980 (Sep 20, 2008)

My Rig (complete with Alfine hub)


----------



## EGORDON71 (Dec 19, 2008)

Mooto-X


----------



## jmilliron (Aug 24, 2007)

grnamin said:


> Jmilliron, our bikes are almost twins.  I switched from Avid Elixir CR's to BB7, though, and geared. Got the Stan's Flow rims, too. You've got excellent taste.


Ha! I switched from BB7 + Speed Dial levers to the Elixir CR's. I had to have the front rebuilt after a really muddy 6hr endurance race, but other then that, love them. Better modulation. Can control them with one finger, even bombing down rocky trail with the rigid fork. I just couldn't get the BB7s setup to do that.


----------



## 29erPilot (Oct 3, 2006)




----------



## Killroy (Mar 9, 2006)

22.4 lb Now
20.6 When I build some Stan's 355 Wheels and get a Karma and Crow tires.


----------



## A-Town212 (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## eric_syd (Nov 10, 2005)

A-Town212 said:


>


Very nice.
Why no rear brake ?
would you have another photo from a different angle to see the front brake cable routing ?
Eric


----------



## Mikened (Oct 20, 2008)

My XXL Turner Sultan, Good sizing at last...:thumbsup:


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

eric-syd: he's got two rear brakes, leg right and leg left, he's running fixed on the back wheel.  

(i think it's crazy but to each their own)


----------



## A-Town212 (Sep 17, 2009)

eric_syd said:


> Very nice.
> Why no rear brake ?
> would you have another photo from a different angle to see the front brake cable routing ?
> Eric


Thanks. I built the frame, btw. 

Rear brake: it's fixed gear. Dingle fixed gear actually (two cogs and two rings that give two ratios and use the exact same chainstay length)










Front brake: cable/housing is routed into the handlebar, into the stem, into the steerer tube, into the fork leg, out a hole I drilled, into the brake. This is the only visible section of housing:


----------



## Calhoun (Nov 11, 2008)




----------



## eric_syd (Nov 10, 2005)

A-Town212 said:


> Thanks. I built the frame, btw.
> 
> Rear brake: it's fixed gear. Dingle fixed gear actually (two cogs and two rings that give two ratios and use the exact same chainstay length)
> 
> ...


Congrats for the frame. Love it. Like the front cable routing.
Had a fixie for road for a while, still kept rear brake, would not think of it for off-road.


----------



## Joe dunnz (May 5, 2009)

*my misfit diSSent 29er*

my beast,:madmax:


----------



## berrywise (Jan 15, 2004)




----------



## Dytch (Mar 30, 2009)

*my rip9*

My 29er


----------



## scotty4u (Nov 30, 2009)

Three weeks old. FUN


----------



## jcmtb (Dec 14, 2009)

My 29er


----------



## efuentes (Oct 13, 2009)

My 650b in 29er (by 40mm) disguise. Does it count as a 29er ? :thumbsup:


----------



## cruso414 (Aug 19, 2004)

In her full winter dress.


----------



## Johnclimber (Jan 9, 2008)

Johnclimber said:


> Jones with it's fat wheel option, no perminently single speeded
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now joined by a Rumblefish 2 after I've sold off my 26er bikes, apart from a SS inbred


----------



## jason745 (Apr 13, 2007)




----------



## reydin (Feb 5, 2007)

Best shot yet.


----------



## vizsladog (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## refreshinglygood (Apr 15, 2006)

I like


----------



## grnamin (Sep 18, 2009)

Uh, where's the 29er in that picture?


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

Probably my last ride of '09, taken about two weeks ago.

Definitely the dirtiest the El Mar has been so far.


----------



## Bradyab (May 7, 2007)

*bad pic*

bad pic .... wife dropped the good camera in her drink Halloween night. Tired of waiting for better pics so here is a crappy one.


----------



## vizsladog (Mar 15, 2009)

wow...another khs....


----------



## Fat Bob (Mar 5, 2004)

I'll play.... Lynskey Custom (identical to Pro 29) small. It'll be going to the chopping block soon to make room for something steel.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

You're selling a Ti custom to buy steel???

Whats the reasoning there, you just like more give?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

You like running the red cables eh? Do you have more info on the OX? I am intrigued but can't find anything through google...


~martini~ said:


> Singular Swift:
> Ox Brand:


----------



## Fat Bob (Mar 5, 2004)

big_slacker said:


> You're selling a Ti custom to buy steel???
> 
> Whats the reasoning there, you just like more give?


I know, right? There's just something about a steel bike... I'm not elloquent enough to put it to words. I always do this though. In the early 90's I unloaded a Yo Eddy so I could get an Obed... then in the mid/late 90's got rid of a nice steel Stumpjumper so I could get a King Kahuna Ti.... a couple of years ago I got rid of my SIR 9 for an Optimus.... now I have the Lynskey and have no clue what's next.... maybe full circle and pick up an IF.... who knows.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

2009 Kona Big Kahuna


----------



## Trev (Oct 2, 2008)

My new xc race rig, it is somehwere around 21.7lbs right now, lots of things will be swapped out to make it lighter for next season. Havent got to ride it much since I won't take it through snow and the weather turned bad a day before I was going to ride it on the trails. But from riding around the neighborhood as my first 29er, I'm pretty impresses, it flies.


----------



## jacques_anquetil (Oct 1, 2008)

Gary Fisher Rig, now upgraded with Avid Elixir 5s:









full custom Naked, based loosely on the GF geometry but tweaked front end for tighter handling. super gorgeous bike in person. Sam Whittingham is a magician. upgrade plans include maybe SRAM XX and a set of Stans 355 rims on Hope 2 hubs or DT 240s. aiming to get the weight down into the 22lb range:


----------



## R+P+K (Oct 28, 2009)

chumbox said:


> 2009 Kona Big Kahuna


Nice, what size is that one?

Can't wait until I finally get my Kahuna.


----------



## Ryan G. (Aug 13, 2004)

Sweet bike? What is the TT material, looks like a granite counter top towards the ST!


----------



## jacques_anquetil (Oct 1, 2008)

baycat said:


> Sweet bike? What is the TT material, looks like a granite counter top towards the ST!


it's kinda a smokey, jackpine shadow effect. very subtle, very nice.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

Here is my Tallboy:


----------



## noonan1970 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Wheelset*

what is the wheelset on there?


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

R+P+K said:


> Nice, what size is that one?
> 
> Can't wait until I finally get my Kahuna.


It's an 18" and it rides awesome. Couldn't be happier. Rails corners great. You'll love it.


----------



## james_95 (Oct 29, 2009)

2010 GF Hifi Plus
2010 GF Rig SS


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

James, that is an AWESOME combo! I did a GF demo day last summer and they are making some really good bikes. (I rode a roscoe and a superfly)


----------



## jacques_anquetil (Oct 1, 2008)

hey james! sweet ss ride, especially the whiteness. very euro. quick questions - did you upgrade your Rig to hydraulics? and what gearing are you running in the back?


----------



## james_95 (Oct 29, 2009)

jacques_anquetil said:


> hey james! sweet ss ride, especially the whiteness. very euro. quick questions - did you upgrade your Rig to hydraulics? and what gearing are you running in the back?


Thanks! It came with mechanicals but I pulled the hydraulics off my Hifi and put them on my SS and put XT's on my Hifi. Right now I'm running 32-20


----------



## james_95 (Oct 29, 2009)

big_slacker said:


> James, that is an AWESOME combo! I did a GF demo day last summer and they are making some really good bikes. (I rode a roscoe and a superfly)


I demo'd a number of 29er and for my budget it was between the Epic 29er and the Hifi...I've been very happy with my decision.


----------



## johnson (Aug 14, 2007)

Here's mine


----------



## PCRover (Nov 24, 2008)




----------



## ozbikebuddy (Mar 3, 2004)

*here my newbie*

Upgrade progessiveing being added on days off.


----------



## italiancarbs (Dec 12, 2008)

*1 out of 2 in Italy*

with a few upgrades, FifteenG with 21t, xtr cassette, Syntace handlebar, XO rear derailleur.......


----------



## neomaster888 (Aug 1, 2009)

My 29er RIP 9... 9 Niner RIP 9 pictures for 2009... Go Niner!!!


----------



## xcracer87 (Dec 30, 2005)

My first 29er. 
23.4lbs


----------



## R+P+K (Oct 28, 2009)

chumbox said:


> It's an 18" and it rides awesome. Couldn't be happier. Rails corners great. You'll love it.


Any idea how much it weighs stock?


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

My SIR9. Soon to be a 9-spd with a Mintue fork. Just waiting on a new front swheel from Mikesee.


----------



## scotty4u (Nov 30, 2009)

Nice!. They used lots of carbons to make that frame )


----------



## MIN (Apr 14, 2007)

Hi guys!
an other 29er from Spain
This is my new XC weapon for next season


----------



## TONE1000R (Jan 28, 2009)




----------



## stijnie (Nov 4, 2009)

my new teambike 2010...thanks to www.bikepoint.be


----------



## GreenLightGo (Oct 24, 2006)

stijnie said:


> my new teambike 2010...thanks to www.bikepoint.be


very well executed - looks like it'll be a XC rocket!


----------



## reydin (Feb 5, 2007)

GreenLightGo said:


> very well executed - looks like it'll be a XC rocket!


X 2:thumbsup:


----------



## refreshinglygood (Apr 15, 2006)

Sexxxxxyyy


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

Updated photo:
- Niner Nude Carbon fork
- Hope headset
- Bash ring removed


----------



## onixbonilla (Sep 30, 2007)

stijnie said:


> my new teambike 2010...thanks to www.bikepoint.be


Great looking machine!!! Is it medium? Weight?:thumbsup:


----------



## 29x2 (Nov 28, 2009)

*Alone on northern NJ singletrack*

This was taken during a mid December ride in Kitatinny State Park in northern NJ. An hour later I was riding my 29er in the snow...very cool...


----------



## gbowen444 (Feb 14, 2008)

My new 29er to suppliment my full suspension diet.

Pretty stock 2007 Kona Unit SS rigid (bought on ebay). This is my first experience with 29ers and my first rigid bike in about 13 years. Only been on a couple of rides but I am impressed how well it rolls. I noticed the lack of gears and suspension more than the 29inch wheels though.


----------



## scotty4u (Nov 30, 2009)

I like it!


----------



## Mattman (Feb 2, 2004)

*My Waltworks SS 29r*

My 29r is a Singlespeed. I've been wanting to build up an FS 29r for a couple years, but I have not managed to ride enough to wear out the perfectly good 26" FS bike I have.

This one is a Waltworks SS 29r, built just for me. It's extra burly, Walt built it to last 30 years under my big carcass. I built it up with a really nice parts spec and it hasn't let me down yet.


----------



## Katie76 (Oct 29, 2009)

*His & Hers SS 29ers*

Best Christmas gift EVER. Niner One 9 - My First 29er and First SS.

His & Hers SS 29ers = **** Hottt!!


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

jcmtb said:


> My 29er


Very nice. Here's mine:


----------



## scotty4u (Nov 30, 2009)

That is a SLICK bike.


----------



## Sunburst576 (Feb 26, 2008)

Where did you get those wheels? I like those Blue Hadleys. I want, I want.:thumbsup:


----------



## scotty4u (Nov 30, 2009)

I damn near bought one the day I bought my Specialized. The LBS didnt have a Jamis 29er in the size I wanted


----------



## morbergsmed (Feb 1, 2008)

*Titus Fireline Exo*

My first big wheels. Definately not the last




























Morbergsmed


----------



## chinesedownhill (Aug 11, 2009)

*WW 29er*

Waltworks FS 29er, 4 inches of travel. Very pleased with it.


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Here is my Ferrous feeling the cold.


----------



## stijnie (Nov 4, 2009)

onixbonilla said:


> Great looking machine!!! Is it medium? Weight?:thumbsup:


my bike on the scale!


















9.88kg:thumbsup:

cockpit...


----------



## onixbonilla (Sep 30, 2007)

Excellent weight! I can see that you made some minor changes like going to gripshifters with black grips, lighter white saddle, syntace P6,etc..:thumbsup:


----------



## Cycle Snack (Sep 26, 2008)

Shafey said:


> View attachment 495049


Nice Qball, did you get this from Bicycle Escape or did you have the paint done?


----------



## Cycle Snack (Sep 26, 2008)

*Here are my two: SC Dillinger & Qball Monster*

When I got the Dillinger I set up the Qball as a Monster Cross for the Tour de Roxbury and rode 40+ miles that day and am now hooked on Gravel Grinders. D2R2 here I come! The Dillinger is my new race bike. Putting it through it's paces right now but loving every ride on it.


----------



## 29erConvert (Dec 30, 2009)

My '08 Fuji Tahoe Comp 29er. Not very chi-chi, but a pretty good bike and a great value that convinced me that 29ers are what I want to ride from now on.


----------



## jadis3 (Nov 18, 2007)

Magic Carpet Ride 9


----------



## 6packguywith5spot (May 11, 2007)

*Salsa El Mariachi*

Here is mine and I should admit, what a sweet ride it is.:thumbsup:


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> You like running the red cables eh? Do you have more info on the OX? I am intrigued but can't find anything through google...


They were sold as OX Brand Bikes. The mountain cruiser was their only model at the time. If I am not mistaken the company folded taking a few peoples deposits with it. If I were building a frame like this today I would contact James at Blacksheep and see what you could work out.

http://www.bikepedia.com/QUICKBIKE/...nd&Model=Ti+Mountain+Cruiser+frame&Type=frame


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

Some of my personal bikes, but not all. Blackbuck, Custom Gun Kote El Mariachi, Custom Pofahl, and a Badger Dorothy.


----------



## jadis3 (Nov 18, 2007)

Pivot Mach 429 has opened 29er world to me:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD33 (Jan 2, 2009)

*2009 VooDoo Canzo*


----------



## oliversen (May 24, 2006)

My GT Peace9r



and my Niner RIP9



oliversen


----------



## 29x2 (Nov 28, 2009)

*2010 Giant 29-2 (so far stock) w/ Ragley-Carnegie's bars*

I got 3 months of great riding this fall on my new bike. I am liking it.:thumbsup: I see a lot of other really nice bikes on this site. Wish I could try them all and ride them in some of the great places in the photos.


----------



## worthy_4242 (Mar 5, 2008)

This is a few days back at a local place in belmont, CA


----------



## scotty4u (Nov 30, 2009)

*Nice*

Sweet little ride!


----------



## klydesdale (Feb 6, 2005)




----------



## Tinshield (Aug 1, 2007)




----------



## stijnie (Nov 4, 2009)

onixbonilla said:


> Excellent weight! I can see that you made some minor changes like going to gripshifters with black grips, lighter white saddle, syntace P6,etc..:thumbsup:


indeed...X.0 gripshifters, ritchey grips, slr carbonio saddel, syntace P6, syntace duraflite and making the gear and breaking cables a little bit shorter!

For the future I want a lighter wheelset...ztr race 29 with al light hub!


----------



## timjr21 (Feb 2, 2004)

*Lynskey Pro 29 (2009)*

currently set up as a 1x9.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

I love the lynskey, but thats not the first higher end bike that I've seen running a stylo. (Black sheep has an incredible SS on their site with the same.) I'm curious about it, I run the same crankset on my diSSent because it came with the frame but I don't think its great at all. Little side to side play that won't go away and hard to tighten without introducing drag. Something I'm missing?


----------



## glassSpokes (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Leprechaun19 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rumblefish....*



NoBrakes! said:


> Post Pictures of your 29er.
> Now is the time to flaunt your beast
> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## GreenLightGo (Oct 24, 2006)

big_slacker said:


> I love the lynskey, but thats not the first higher end bike that I've seen running a stylo. (Black sheep has an incredible SS on their site with the same.) I'm curious about it, I run the same crankset on my diSSent because it came with the frame but I don't think its great at all. Little side to side play that won't go away and hard to tighten without introducing drag. Something I'm missing?


If you have side to side play - something's not right with the BB Cups or BB shell facing. If you tighten over 35 ft_lbs (upper end of their torque recommendations), it'll induce drag.


----------



## donoman (Jul 16, 2009)

2009 Stumpjumper Comp HT 29er
Stan's Flows on King hubs built by Mikesee
XTR drivetrain and brakes (XT cassette)
And a lot of mud today (Annadel State Park).


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

There are no arguments or new information contained in this post. 



GreenLightGo said:


> If you have side to side play - something's not right with the BB Cups or BB shell facing. If you tighten over 35 ft_lbs (upper end of their torque recommendations), it'll induce drag.


----------



## Iluv2adjust (Jun 19, 2006)

*Razzo 29er*










I haven't been this excited since the birth of my second son! My new baby (bike) weighs in at 24.2 lbs, is 18". I had no intention of becoming a weight weanie since i weigh in at 240 lbs..What's saving a couple of grams of bike weight when I can shed body weight?? But, the parts I used got me there. Can't wait to take her out on her maiden voyage. It'll be in the snow this weekend!
Specs:
Razzo Frame
Fox 29RL 100mm fork
Cane Creek 110 Headset
Ritchey WCS Stem
Ritchey WCD Carbon Rizer bars
SRAM X-9 Shifters, Front and Rear Derailleur
SRAM PG990 Rear Cassette
Truvativ Carbon Fiber seatpost
Truvativ Stylo Crank
Avid BB-7 Brakes, SpeedDial 7 levers
Velocity Blunt 29ers XT hubs
Michelin AT XC

This is my first 29er and I am so excited, I've been riding a 1996 Proflex for 14 years!


----------



## jacques_anquetil (Oct 1, 2008)

hey luv, you forgot to include a picture of your third baby 

edit: ok the pic is showing now!


----------



## epoch2k (Nov 26, 2008)

Iluv2adjust said:


> I haven't been this excited since the birth of my second son! My new baby (bike) weighs in at 24.2 lbs, is 18". I had no intention of becoming a weight weanie since i weigh in at 240 lbs..What's saving a couple of grams of bike weight when I can shed body weight?? But, the parts I used got me there. Can't wait to take her out on her maiden voyage. It'll be in the snow this weekend!
> Specs:
> Razzo Frame
> Fox 29RL 100mm fork
> ...


Can I ask, How tall are you and your inseam?

THanks


----------



## Iluv2adjust (Jun 19, 2006)

6'0, 32" inseam, it's an 18" frame. I have a 400mm carbon fiber seatpost on the way, the one pictured here is the one i took off my old Proflex..It felt a little too short since i had to cut it down for my Proflex


----------



## jcmtb (Dec 14, 2009)

GpzGuy said:


> Very nice. Here's mine:


Thanks, your bike is nice to.


----------



## epoch2k (Nov 26, 2008)

Iluv2adjust said:


> 6'0, 32" inseam, it's an 18" frame. I have a 400mm carbon fiber seatpost on the way, the one pictured here is the one i took off my old Proflex..It felt a little too short since i had to cut it down for my Proflex


I just bought the complete Razzo 18" and at 5'9"ish and 30" inseam the TT in touching my crotch when both feet are on the ground. I'm gonna say that I may need to return it and get a smaller size.


----------



## HeezaGeeza (Jan 23, 2006)

*Ventana El Comandante*

Just posted in the Ventana forum too, but hey - when you're in love you've got to shout about it!!


----------



## Iluv2adjust (Jun 19, 2006)

HeezaGeeza said:


> Just posted in the Ventana forum too, but hey - when you're in love you've got to shout about it!!


That makes me want to convert to single speed, especially with that setup. What is that called? very intriguing..Love the hubs too..


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

My first 29er!

In progress... It rides like crap right now with no air in the only tire and no chain, fork, or handlebars, but as you can see, it's got special needs. Give it time. It's a late bloomer.


----------



## Iluv2adjust (Jun 19, 2006)

CommuterBoy said:


> My first 29er!
> 
> In progress... It rides like crap right now with no air in the only tire and no chain, fork, or handlebars, but as you can see, it's got special needs. Give it time. It's a late bloomer.


That is classic. My first experience with a Specialized product..I started mountain biking in 1994 and had a Specialized Helmet. I bailed hard and the "i" and the "z" peeled off my helmet when my head hit a rock...From that point on, we called my helmet Special Ed. And yes as a matter of fact I did ride the short bus as a kid. My parents told me it's because the "big bus" couldn't complete the turn in our cul-de-sac, but I knew better. Window lickers unite!!


----------



## djlee (Feb 5, 2009)

here are my three


----------



## EVERYUSERNAMEISTAKEN (Apr 20, 2007)

Here is my ride. That 29er kool aid just keeps tasting better and better... Planning on picking up a 09 or 10 Turner Sultan this year. So sweet!!!


----------



## Fat Bob (Mar 5, 2004)

Ditched the Lynskey, and while I decide what's next picked up an EM for cheap @ Universal Cycles. Arrived on Tuesday evening, built up late Tues early Wed. @ the trail by noon. Great shake down ride. I have a reba for tough long rocky days, woodchippers for gravel/urban rides, gears for when I need 'em.


----------



## wannabeRacer (Feb 9, 2004)

nice EM, bit hard to see from the distance. From memory when I tested the bike it perform well with rigid fork on all terrain, even on the most technical trails. Also, when I tested with suspension fork it just made comfortable to ride


----------



## Futon River Crossing (Jan 28, 2007)

One of the last Merlin Jones

Homebrew modded chainset


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

HeezaGeeza said:


> Just posted in the Ventana forum too, but hey - when you're in love you've got to shout about it!!


Thats hot. I'm completely ignorant about belt drives, are those rear pivots to do with it?


----------



## HeezaGeeza (Jan 23, 2006)

Iluv2adjust said:


> That makes me want to convert to single speed, especially with that setup. What is that called? very intriguing..Love the hubs too..


 It's a Gates Carbon Belt Drive system. Been riding SS for about a year now (still have an FS geared as well). Love the simplicity of it and when I saw Ventana had a frame that took the belt drive system I went for it.

Low maintenance, silent, and durable (around 10,000 km on one belt apparently). Time will tell........


----------



## HeezaGeeza (Jan 23, 2006)

big_slacker said:


> Thats hot. I'm completely ignorant about belt drives, are those rear pivots to do with it?


In a way. They aren't actually pivots in a normal sense, just allow the slider to rotate on a central axis but they also act as a break in the seat stay that allows you to install the belt. As the belt can't be broken (unlike a chain) you cannot get it in the rear triangle unless there is a break in the frame.

Some builders do it at the slider, others on the seat stays and some designs are better than others. Personally, I think the Ventana slider system is perfect and I can't find any fault with it. The bike can still be run as a normal HT, geared or single speed with a chain. The sliders allow you to tension chain without an EBB if running single speed.

I'm a bit of a 'bleeding edge' kind of person, will try any new gadget so I thought I'd give the belt a try. It's been a learning curve to set it up as it requires precise alignment, but once you get the hang of it it's fine.

Saves weight, no need to oil / lube, not affected by mud or rain and does not stretch. Of course there are downsides. If it a belt breaks you can't rejoin it, but all you need to do is carry a spare in your bag, which weighs a lot less than a chain anyway.

A lot of commuter bikes are now using belts, including Trek, Nicolai etc. Because you can't run gears it's appeal in MTB is limited, however they are compatible with Alfine and Rolhoff hubs so you can get gears in a way. Expect to see it more I think over time.

For more info, check out http://www.carbondrivesystems.com/ if you're interested.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

HeezaGeeza said:


> Some builders do it at the slider, others on the seat stays and some designs are better than others. Personally, I think the Ventana slider system is perfect and I can't find any fault with it. The bike can still be run as a normal HT, geared or single speed with a chain. The sliders allow you to tension chain without an EBB if running single speed.


I haven't tried one yet, but I agree that Ventana nailed it with that design. Others look a bit sketchy, but I would completely trust that from the get-go. Considering a belt on my next commuter. That frame is now way up on the list. I'll go with an alfine set-up when I do it. Sweet ride and thanks for sharing :thumbsup:


----------



## Fat Bob (Mar 5, 2004)

wannabeRacer said:


> nice EM, bit hard to see from the distance. From memory when I tested the bike it perform well with rigid fork on all terrain, even on the most technical trails. Also, when I tested with suspension fork it just made comfortable to ride


WR,

Thanks.... really only the frame/fork/headset/BB7's are stock everything else was upgraded. The picture was to post to my local forum to point out that some douche removed the only obstacle (just recently as it was there on 1/1) in that section... off camber tree that forced you to really umph to get up and over.... I really hate trail sanitation.

First impressions of the EM... very nice, makes me wonder if I even need to go with the custom build I had planned on... I'll give the EM 6 months while I save up for the custom, if I still feel the same, I'll just put the $ away for a rainy day.


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

some nice bikes there folks...

here's my voodoo, canzo... snow covered green swamp frog


----------



## autonomous (Dec 1, 2007)

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4254640627/" title="IMG_0518 by autonomous_sxe, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4051/4254640627_b0e776c6ae.jpg"


----------



## Wolverine423 (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

HeezaGeeza said:


> Because you can't run gears it's appeal in MTB is limited,


Except for those of us who have no use for shifting. 

I know the spot longboard also used belt drive, I just hadn't seen the ventana version.

Kind of interesting because harleys have been doing belt drive for a while and even a few less powerful sportbikes (buell), but dirt bikes not so much. The reason being rocks in between the cog/belt could wreck it quick. I wonder how this might play out long term wise with MTBs.


----------



## CVrider (Feb 8, 2009)

*Coconino*

Frame: Coconino custom steel 29er
Fork: Fox F29 RLC FIT 100mm 15QR
Wheelset: Stans Flow/Hope Pro II front/Hadley rear
Headset & BB: Hope
Handlebar: Ritchey carbon lo-rise
Brakes: Hope X2 180f/160r
Seatpost & Stem: Thomson
Cranks: Shimano XT w/Spot SS 32t chainring/Gamut P20 & N-gear jumpstop
Shifter & cassette: Shimano XT
Grips: ESI chunky
Saddle: WTB


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

The green rims work with that Voodoo! Anyone else tried the matching frame/rims thing?
Controversial idea for most I'm thinking.


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

Hud said:


> The green rims work with that Voodoo! Anyone else tried the matching frame/rims thing?
> Controversial idea for most I'm thinking.


ya, I actually didn't like the green color of the voodoo, my friends said to embrace the color...so I did!! :eekster: green cables, rims, even got the green ergo grips... going to start adding red "highlights" to it... started with red magura venti disc's!! :thumbsup: going to get red seat clamp, and maybe get some fancy bar end plugs.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Hud said:


> The green rims work with that Voodoo! Anyone else tried the matching frame/rims thing?
> Controversial idea for most I'm thinking.


Heck yes. Black on Black.


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

*9-9-9*

I bought a Haro Mary in February, 2007, and have spent the last two years upgrading it, including the frame, and just recently got it "finished."

'09 Niner SIR9, Large, Solid Gold, 24.6lbs
Chris King SS hubs, Flow rims, DT 15/14, ti rotor bolts
Ardent 2.25 + Crossmark 2.1 (tubeless w/tape)
'08 XT brakes 160/160
'08 F29 RLC @ 100mm
Crank Bros Iodine C directset + 15mm of spacers
Syntace Vector carbon 680X31.8X12d, Ritchey Pro 110X30, ESI chunkies
White Bros. ENO 180mm, steel spindle, 32t
19t CK steel cog, 17.2" CS length w/EBB @ 5 o'clock, KMC Z610 chain, 959 pedals
Eriksen 420mm layback scotchbrite ti post + QR, Rocket V Team saddle


----------



## oliversen (May 24, 2006)

Wolverine423 said:


>


I find that Pivot extremely sexy. Congrats :thumbsup:

oliversen


----------



## rtl000 (Feb 18, 2008)

Here is mine in wetter times... not today though, 35C atm


----------



## refreshinglygood (Apr 15, 2006)

very nice. didn;t think of a thylacine for a 29er option. might have to think about adding one to the bike shed. How much did that frame set you back??


----------



## Bolshoi125 (Jan 7, 2010)

Here's mine!! Marin alpine trail.


----------



## rtl000 (Feb 18, 2008)

refreshinglygood said:


> very nice. didn;t think of a thylacine for a 29er option. might have to think about adding one to the bike shed. How much did that frame set you back??


Highly recommended! It is an awesome ride!!

I've no idea what the current prices are but this might help.


----------



## aegolius (Feb 5, 2008)

My VooDoo Dambala


----------



## mtsmith (Oct 10, 2007)

Update for me... Went back to single speed to shake things up a bit, just as i got the 2x6 setup working great... 








Pictures taken with my GoPro HD









EDIT: This setup weighs 22.88 lbs on the same scale that read 24.86 lbs before, with XT shifters and derailers, running 2x6 using the top 6 gears on the PG990 carrier. I thought two pounds was pretty good... I can drop another 1.5lbs with my carbon fork (on loan to a friend) and another half pound or more with a decent hydro brake system...


----------



## refreshinglygood (Apr 15, 2006)

thats the way. SS it


----------



## mtsmith (Oct 10, 2007)

Im really looking forward to some reasonably decent riding weather, as in temps above 40...


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

SS, clean and mean.


----------



## CupOfJava (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## Wolverine423 (Jan 8, 2010)

oliversen said:


> I find that Pivot extremely sexy. Congrats :thumbsup:
> 
> oliversen


Thank you - This baby rides as good as it looks!


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

Update. A few new parts and some decent weather this week to ride it.


----------



## mackgoo (Aug 13, 2004)

7daysaweek said:


> Update. A few new parts and some decent weather this week to ride it.


How do you like the DT Swiss fork?


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

mackgoo said:


> How do you like the DT Swiss fork?


I like it a lot so far. Feels nice but I've been on a rigid so I don't really have anything to compare it to.

Feels pretty smooth. Haven't noticed any loss of rigidity in the front end. I love the lockout. It lowers the front end for climbing and really makes a difference on the longer hills.

I like it. :thumbsup:


----------



## monolith (Jul 10, 2007)

Built this up a few days back. After a couple of rides and a 2 hour race it seems pretty decent. 21.7lb ready to race, so not super light but it certainly goes well.


----------



## GreenLightGo (Oct 24, 2006)

monolith said:


> Built this up a few days back. After a couple of rides and a 2 hour race it seems pretty decent. 21.7lb ready to race, so not super light but it certainly goes well.


Nice! XX out back - 1x10 :thumbsup:


----------



## cmu91024 (Jan 13, 2006)

*My El Capitan and Aussie Bastard*

The Aussie Bastard is made by Paul Taylor of Taylor Cycles in Gardnerville Nevada. It is being run as a single speed now. The Kelly fork is great. Buy one if you can find one. The El Capitan is cushy and laterally stiff for a full suspension. The Rst M-29 fork works great.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

I didn't know there was a custom bike shop just down the hill from me. Interesting....


----------



## thanoz (Jan 2, 2010)

*My Jabberwocky*

My neighborhood cruiser + casual trail bike.


----------



## cmu91024 (Jan 13, 2006)

*Taylor Aussie Bastard*

I think he builds road bikes mostly but must have had some success with the 29ers because he is offering production model sizes now. It rides great. Everybody who rides it doesn;t want to give it back. Only faults are a low bottom bracket at limited rear (2.2 max) tire clearance.


----------



## liong71er (Dec 23, 2008)

*on-one ti*

here's my belated post,...


----------



## RedGreen (Aug 1, 2007)

Wolverine423 said:


>


something tells me I should know this bike... :thumbsup: looks good DW


----------



## Joe dunnz (May 5, 2009)

*my new hifi 29er*

my hifi 29er plus that i purchased for christmas, got it home stripped it down i have upgraded almost everything on the bike just a couple of things left to do like sram red cassette, joplin or gravity dropper, new elixir cr brakes on the way, shes getting there.


----------



## miner29er (Jan 12, 2010)

HEre's mine!


----------



## seat_boy (May 16, 2006)

I have a few kid free moments here, let's see if I can put up my whole 29er history:

1. Voodoo Dambala: I thought it was just slow, but I realized it was just a medical issue I had at the time.









2. Redline Monocog, 2nd try at a 29er









3. Rig, temp bike while I waiting for my custom:









4. Waltworks custom: I need to realize I never need a custom, and my bikes turn over too fast to make it worthwhile.









5. Waltworks MKII:









6. Gary Fisher Sugar 293, a very unimpressive bike (this aside from the fact that it was cracked)









7. Dos Niner, now we're getting somewhere, this bike felt fast:









8. The Peregrine can take a real 29er tire, so I'll count it:









9. Voodoo try 2. Oddly, quite a bit heavier than the earlier model:









10. Gunnar, loved the ride, but just too small:









11. Access, great bang for the buck:









12. Inbred, OK, but a bit overrated IMHO:









13. Specialized FSR, just to check in and confirm that I really don't like full sus, even in a 29er flavor:









14. Mamasita, a bit big for me, but a nice ride, until it separated:









15. Barely any miles on Selma, but it's good so far:









Next up: a larger Gunnar, or maybe a Niner MCR if I get tired of waiting for a used Gunnar to float past.


----------



## laotsu42 (Jan 5, 2004)

Joe dunnz said:


> my hifi 29er plus that i purchased for christmas, got it home stripped it down i have upgraded almost everything on the bike just a couple of things left to do like sram red cassette, joplin or gravity dropper, new elixir cr brakes on the way, shes getting there.


i love fishers ...a karate monkey was just cheaper ...that bike is excellent:thumbsup: ...


----------



## The_Stig (Jul 24, 2008)

Heres mine. 2010 Vassago Bandersnatch


----------



## cyclomatt (Mar 4, 2008)

Timmy said:


> My "Pear"


This is the coolest looking bike I have seen in a long time.:thumbsup:


----------



## djsmallfry (Jan 12, 2005)

*Ewr Owb29ss*


----------



## refreshinglygood (Apr 15, 2006)

now thats a bike I'd like to have a test drive of


----------



## Joe dunnz (May 5, 2009)

laotsu42 said:


> i love fishers ...a karate monkey was just cheaper ...that bike is excellent:thumbsup: ...


this is my first fisher, i sold my turner 5 spot to buy it, nothing wrong with a karate monkey i built one up for my bro and he loves it, personally i love my misfit diSSent 29er ss the best the thing just hauls ass:thumbsup:


----------



## Joe dunnz (May 5, 2009)

djsmallfry said:


>


you dont see many of these on the trail, it looks sick:thumbsup:


----------



## hanek082 (Jan 12, 2010)

*Picked it up last week..*

Picked up a new ride last weekend =D

The bike


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

*[much drooling]*



djsmallfry said:


>


Amazing! I'm so jealous. Well done.


----------



## djsmallfry (Jan 12, 2005)

*Justice*










Here is some justice for the paint.


----------



## amblake50 (Nov 22, 2008)

my two 29ers, the wheelset on the singular is the same as the eriksen...they live on the eriksen.


----------



## silent713 (Feb 22, 2006)

singlestoph said:


>


What bike is this?


----------



## mike51robo (Mar 27, 2009)

Chicopee woods. Gainesville, GA








[/URL][/TD][/TR][TR][TD]From biking[/TD][/TR][/TABLE][/IMG]


----------



## Iluv2adjust (Jun 19, 2006)

I used to love to ride there!!! We used to ride Sope Creek, Yellow River, Bear Creek and Newnan. I miss Georgia mountain biking so much.


----------



## Joe dunnz (May 5, 2009)

mike51robo said:


> Chicopee woods. Gainesville, GA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will be riding Chicopee today it's gonna be around 60 degrees oh yeah


----------



## murtaghstyle (May 29, 2009)

My mamba after a 2nd round of upgrades:










chowdownca's new toy:


----------



## breese (Aug 6, 2009)

*2010 Jamis Dragon 29*

This bike was my Christmas present to myself.


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

^^^^^^^^ Sweet Jamis :thumbsup:


----------



## thinkcooper (Mar 21, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## opposed (Jan 22, 2010)

Timmy said:


> My "Pear"


I don't know what a "pear" is. Could someone please give me information on this bike. My monocog is getting tired and I'd love to build a bike like this....cheers:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

opposed said:


> I don't know what a "pear" is. Could someone please give me information on this bike. My monocog is getting tired and I'd love to build a bike like this....cheers:thumbsup:


I believe that is a McClung. Here is a thread about a McClung build. I am intrigued by the bike.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=453309

Interview with Don McClung ... including how to order ...

http://www.dirtrag.com/print/article.php?ID=633&category=web-only


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

LOL McClung makes 'em too but no, that's Tony Pereira's work there.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

byknuts said:


> LOL McClung makes 'em too but no, that's Tony Pereira's work there.


Ack! I feel so ashamed.


----------



## GEARHEAD_ENG (Jul 22, 2009)

Taken in October, only decent pictures I have.


----------



## scotty4u (Nov 30, 2009)

Damn Santa! Where's mine?


----------



## Mr. Hecklerr (May 14, 2009)

*My first 29er*

Picked this up in Nov. and have been enjoying it ever since.


----------



## Mr. Hecklerr (May 14, 2009)

*Some more pics of my Rip 9*

Some more pics of the build.


----------



## JC822 (Jun 23, 2009)

*Vassago Bandersnatch*

My Bandersnatch in its "winterized' version. All the snow melted pretty much right after I put those studded tires on....


----------



## LuisF (Jan 14, 2010)

*Niner MCR 9*

Photo taken one day after it has arrived from an overseas trip: from Speedgoat do Madrid - Spain


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

*flash 29er carbon*

here my bike. similar to stock , changed wheelset and grips

pic before correct setup saddle -stem


----------



## rob1208lv (Sep 8, 2007)

*My two*





I sold the Bianchi


----------



## mcstumpy (Aug 20, 2008)

that is really nice. the right about of bling without going too far!


----------



## miner29er (Jan 12, 2010)

Here's mine again with dirt on it now and about 30 miles of hard riding (and two wipeouts). Loving it. Changed my stem to 50mm Havoc and got a EA50 handlebar.


----------



## DezFX (Jan 2, 2010)

2010 Gary Fisher Cobia 19"








Mods:
SRAM X9 F/R Derailleurs
SRAM X9 Shifters
Avid Elixir R 185/160 brakes
Thomson Elite seatpost
WTB Speed V Comp saddle
Easton MonkeyLite XC low-riser bar
ODI X-Treme lock on grips
Shimano XTR 970 pedals
Vittoria Randonneur road tires


----------



## ricot83 (Jul 2, 2008)

hanek082 said:


> Picked up a new ride last weekend =D
> 
> The bike


nvm


----------



## TOPJIMMY71 (Jul 20, 2008)

2010 Specialized Epic Comp 29 & 2008 Specialized Stumpjumper Comp 29 (SS), respectively.


----------



## johnny the boy (Dec 21, 2009)




----------



## bryan_d (Mar 16, 2009)

This has been posted in other threads, so I might as well bring it in here too.










Cool bikes all.

bryan d


----------



## bigherc (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## johnny the boy (Dec 21, 2009)

lol @ post count.


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit (Dec 9, 2009)

bobswire said:


> but like how it rides....


LOL, Bike is now for sale on Bay Area craigslist.


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit (Dec 9, 2009)

laotsu42 said:


> i love fishers ...a karate monkey was just cheaper ...that bike is excellent:thumbsup: ...


When you get around to upgrading to a geared 29er.. Check out the GF X-CAL for 2010 The paint job, parts, and bike are spec'd very nicely!

My XCAL pics will be up soon.\


----------



## trailin (Jun 27, 2009)

djsmallfry said:


> Here is some justice for the paint.


That paint is awesome! Looks like a custom chopper. You in PA? Here's my EWR in off-white. Shot is looking over Easton.


----------



## Johnclimber (Jan 9, 2008)

Now with powercoated new No Tubes Crest rims, American Classic hubs and Crow tyres. weighing in at 20.5lbs








Even on a wet night ride it sure felt like cheating :thumbsup:


----------



## lagranevasio (Jan 23, 2008)

*Vicious-vicious.*

My Vicious The Motivator SS.


----------



## foot stool (Mar 26, 2009)

houndsbourgh said:


> Retrotec classic 29.


Woof!


----------



## Jrkimbrough (Sep 27, 2008)

johnny the boy said:


>


How did you go about removing the stickers? Also have you weighed it since changing to SS?


----------



## dh250f (Jan 30, 2010)

*Pics of my new ride- Niner Air 9 Carbon*

Here's my new ride-
D.Hall


----------



## dh250f (Jan 30, 2010)

*Niner Air 9 Carbon*

https://4.bp.blogspot.com/_JMBZmO80tPo/S2N79rlAFOI/AAAAAAAAAvM/QlIAzppH6yI/s1600-h/022.JPG


----------



## vegen (Jan 2, 2006)

Newly built (finally) Bandersnatch.


----------



## singlestoph (Jan 7, 2005)

silent713 said:


> What bike is this?


custommadesinglespeedEBB fromaguy who doesent build frames anymore and who should pay me some money back


----------



## fullstack1628 (Jan 14, 2010)

16" IRO model 19


----------



## johnny the boy (Dec 21, 2009)

Jrkimbrough said:


> How did you go about removing the stickers? Also have you weighed it since changing to SS?


it's a powdercoat.
it came singlespeed.
it's a 2009 rockhopper expert 29ss.
it weighs 26lb flat as pictured.


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

lagranevasio said:


> My Vicious The Motivator SS.


Sweeeeeet.


----------



## Bradyab (May 7, 2007)

*09 GT peace 9r med*

Here is my 09 gt peace 9r with an 08 reba 80mm. Rides awesome. Don't like the exiwolf in the back but soon to put the ardent 2.25 in the back and a ardent 2.4 in the front.


----------



## kramnnim (Sep 2, 2007)

My fraken-niner...










I need to lower the fork down to 100mm.


----------



## Mr Cabletwitch (Apr 16, 2009)

16" Soma Juice w/ IRD rigid fork
Velocity blunt rims on XT hubs running tubless 2.55 weirwolf LT and hutchinson python
truvativ stylo crank
monkey lite xc bars with ea70 stem
Sram 9.0SL shifter, x9 rear der., 9.0 front der.

Bike rides fantastic only met one trail where I wish I had a suspension fork, and thats better handled by my Full Squish 26er anyway.


----------



## rsullivan (May 16, 2009)

I'll play.....
Here's mine before today's ride


----------



## ChuckZilla (Oct 6, 2008)

And here's my baby.... new 29er for a new season:thumbsup:


----------



## jmoote (Aug 31, 2007)

Mine with the studs and rigid fork on for winter:


(click for larger version)


----------



## lagranevasio (Jan 23, 2008)

*Vicious The Motivator SS.*

My Vicious SS.


----------



## lagranevasio (Jan 23, 2008)

*Vicious The Motivator SS.*

My Vicious SS.

Apologies, repeated.


----------



## tennessee17 (Oct 26, 2004)

*Stumpy FSR 29 2009*

Trixsilver!

Frame-2009 Stumpy FSR 29er, Medium
Fork: Reba G2 100mm 
Cranks: FSA Afterburner 386
Wheels: Kings. ZTR 355
Stem-Thomson x4
Post-Thomson Masterpiece
Seat-Specialized 143 Rival
Bar-31.8 Monkeybar
Shifters-X0
Rear Derail-X0
Front Derail-DMD
Brakes-Magura Marta SL-IS Mount front, PM rear-Marta Rotors
Grips-Spec Rocca Lock on
Tires-Specialized Captain 2.0 F&R
Skewers/ Sea Post Clamp- Hope
Cassette-XT 11-34
Chain-XTR
Pedals: Crank Bros. Candy Ti

The G2 Fork seems to be MADE for this ride! The twitchy, falling feeling of the original fork has been replaced by an easy to steer and non twitchy fork that also yields MUCH better toe overlap clearance!

Upgrades coming soon: FOX F29 G2 100mm with white lowers (may not be an upgrade, but the Reba seems heavy??) We will see! PM Marta disc brakes.


----------



## iron29er (Jan 1, 2008)

*Here's mine*

Lots of love for these...


----------



## frdfandc (Sep 5, 2007)

Here is mine. 2008 Fuji Tahoe 29r. I have changed the seat, seat post and handle bars since this pic was taken. Weighs in a 25lbs 10 oz.


----------



## 247 (Apr 23, 2009)

Still Upgrading(waiting for clipless)...


----------



## johnny the boy (Dec 21, 2009)




----------



## Barley (Jan 13, 2004)

Misfit diSSent


----------



## adman_1 (Jan 25, 2005)

Here is a pic of my former bike. Now available for sale at the Bicycle Sport Shop eBay store. It was an amazing ride. I miss you. Tear.


----------



## mr_pitiful (Feb 4, 2010)

VoodDoo Canzo 29'er. Sram X-0, Juicy Ultimates, Reba Race front fork. Stylo Crank, Schwalby Racing Ralfs, Vuelta Wheels. I still need to tweak the setup, it's only been ridden a few times. I'm not sure about the Vuelta wheels but they were cheap and I was out of budget.


----------



## love2surf (Dec 28, 2009)

My new GF Cobia
http://gallery.mtbr.com/showphoto.php/photo/300663/cat/500/ppuser/471268
http://gallery.mtbr.com/showphoto.php/photo/300662/cat/500/ppuser/471268


----------



## antonio (Jan 18, 2005)

Got a great deal on an '07 Haro Mary XC. Upgraded a bit.

First ride today. So far, so good  .


----------



## dprimero (Jul 26, 2009)

My first 29er. 2008 Redline D440. All stock except an X0 grip shift and Cane Creek bar ends, for now...


----------



## Lurchenstien (Jan 8, 2010)

Here's mine, also my first 29er,. It started as a Diamondback Mojito, the seat, frame and pedals have been replaced, and I'm expecting brakes and cranks to turn up within the week.


----------



## kumes12688 (Dec 22, 2007)

Just finished the build a couple weeks ago...can't wait for spring


----------



## johnny the boy (Dec 21, 2009)

took some glamour shots today:

































































as seen weighs 23lbs 8oz...not bad considering that i didn't even try to shave weight anywhere.


----------



## Jukebox (Sep 2, 2004)

Race rig for this season. Comes in at 23.75lbs, really really fast...


----------



## bigherc (Oct 21, 2008)

My GF rig, just picked it up and lovin it!
And my felt nine elite.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

*Sir9*

I've just set this up with a 9 speed and 100mm fork after 18 months off SS and rigid.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Johnny The Boy I really like your build. Also what headset is that?


----------



## johnny the boy (Dec 21, 2009)

thanks man.
a sh!tty origin8 one.
got a green king on the way.


----------



## bikenut10 (Jan 3, 2009)




----------



## thasingletrackmastah (Nov 15, 2005)

31st of januari we had some snow.
Picture is taken with my mob.phone, not very HQ.


----------



## The_Stig (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## BrandonNorCal (Sep 16, 2006)

Here's my EWR OWB 29er on it's maiden voyage. Never mind the piece of shite hanging off of the shite hanger. I'm building an eccentric wheel for it.


----------



## me7h0d (Jul 12, 2008)

Singular said:


> My new Singular Pegasus - Italian Ti with a good dose of carbon.
> 
> 
> Click for more pics and details


What kind of tires are you running?


----------



## 9-18 Fast (Sep 30, 2006)

*2010 Superfly*

Here are a couple shots of my new Superfly


----------



## jacques_anquetil (Oct 1, 2008)

me7h0d said:


> What kind of tires are you running?


Dugast Tubulars!!

Sam that is one sweet looking bike!!!!!


__
https://flic.kr/p/4152295447


----------



## ingluis (Dec 4, 2004)

New powdercoat on a 2+yr old frame...


----------



## Bikes Etc Bill (Feb 9, 2010)

sweet ride


----------



## 02Bullit (Jul 17, 2008)

*Here's a few of the RIP*

Recently added the Joplin 4r and Mountain Kings. :thumbsup:


----------



## Knobby4me (Sep 7, 2008)

Lots of Niners but I don't think anyone has posed a Sir yet.... _Steel Is Real_


----------



## adman_1 (Jan 25, 2005)

adman_1 said:


> Here is a pic of my former bike. Now available for sale at the Bicycle Sport Shop eBay store. It was an amazing ride. I miss you. Tear.


Fyi, if anyone is interested, this frame is for sale on Bicycle Sport Shop's eBay store. I thought it would be up before now. I would like it to go to a good home. I didn't get to really ride it at all. Only 4 times. My time was up and I had to give it back.


----------



## stijnie (Nov 4, 2009)

a friend his new bike...NinerAir9 :thumbsup:










https://www.29squadron.com


----------



## cooper58 (Aug 30, 2006)

My 2009 Jabberwocky


----------



## nardusg (Nov 4, 2009)

*My Vassago Bandersnatch 2010*

Vassago Bandersnatch 2010


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

This:









First became this:









But then was converted to this:


----------



## a4racer (Feb 11, 2004)

*My two 29ers (one 2x9, one 2x10!)*

New Tallboy, slightly older C'dale 29er 1...


----------



## a4racer (Feb 11, 2004)

*My two 29ers (one 2x9, one 2x10!)*

New Tallboy, slightly older C'dale 29er 1...

Can't really see, but if is full XX on the T'boy except for the brakes (Avid CR Mags donated from C'dale 29er to work with XX paddles and Matchmaker X!)


----------



## volpepazza (May 20, 2005)

*Racer-X 29er ti*

18 degrees and snowing.

A good day to be deep in the woods.

Saw 8 deer.


----------



## newskoolbiker (Oct 17, 2005)

My race bike...


----------



## M_S (Nov 18, 2007)

The wheels need some of these:


----------



## robcnav284 (Dec 18, 2009)

my 08 fisher xcaliber!


----------



## cj.29er (Feb 17, 2010)

'09 Stumpy FSR Expert 29 - XL

.......Just tuned.......


----------



## CARDO (Feb 10, 2010)

My Marin 29er










And my RIP9










Using my RIP 9 to commute to work


----------



## BikerJen (Feb 9, 2009)

Mine! Can't wait for all the snow to go away!


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Nice Gunnar!


----------



## Spinning Lizard (Nov 27, 2009)

Here is our new 2010 Cannondale Flash 29er 2, bike weighs 24.0lbs with pedals. This is a medium, have a Large and XL coming later this week. Will weigh them also when they arrive and post.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Sha -Wing!


----------



## idinomac (Apr 5, 2009)

my Mamasita!


----------



## idinomac (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## atom29 (Feb 6, 2010)

His and hers.









My custom Masterpiece seatpost.


----------



## refreshinglygood (Apr 15, 2006)

Jealous


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

*Misfit diSSent!*

Here's mine...


----------



## zurC atnaS (Feb 1, 2005)

*Kona Hei Hei 2-9 Deluxe*

I love my bike










Upgrades: Ergon Grips, Jagwire ripcord cable kit, American Classic Disc Wheelset (running tubeless with Stans), Removed 44 tooth (will be swapping in a 20 tooth action tec titanium for the 22), Cranks Bros Iodine headset, Crank Bros Skewers










From the 50 year trail in Tucson.


----------



## ricot83 (Jul 2, 2008)

My 08 stout 9er again.
I put on an lx crank w spot ss 34t ring
soul cycles fork
chromo Mary type bar
bb7 front 185 mm rotor
avid sd5 rear v brake 
maxxis ignitirs fr and rear ghetto tubeless with wadester secret sauce
20t, 18t, or 16t rear cog

new rear disc hub in the mail










Also weight is between 25-26 dependant on pedals. The bars alone weigh 500 grams lol


----------



## hullo (Feb 20, 2010)

*My ride*


----------



## wannabeRacer (Feb 9, 2004)

nice rides, what do you think of that Fulcrum SL wheelset?


----------



## antonio (Jan 18, 2005)

*done upgrading!*

a little over 27lbs w/ pedals and tubes


----------



## 2bills (Jan 18, 2010)

*carbon flash*

23 pound beauty


----------



## chargerfan (Feb 18, 2010)

*My first real bike, and Orbea 29er.*

Took her out for the first time today. Found a NOS 2008 Orbea Lanza 29er at a local shop. 26 pounds stock. I couln't find any component resources online for the '08, so FYI:

Rock Shox Reba Race Fork
X.9 Shifters
XT FD
X.9 RD
Avid Juicy 7 Brakes 
Selle Saddle
Zeus Carbon Seatpost
Hutchinson Python Tubless
Bontrager Race Lite Rims

Stealthy Dark Paintjob.


----------



## refreshinglygood (Apr 15, 2006)

some bikes just have that fast look, this one certainly does.


----------



## DFYFZX (Jun 19, 2009)

Braved the weather for some up to date pics of the ride


----------



## Dial Tone (Jul 12, 2008)

Dig the color combination!


----------



## myke2241 (Aug 11, 2009)

[/url








[/url








[/url


----------



## refreshinglygood (Apr 15, 2006)

on the trail.

MCR niner. Manitou Drake. (reba came in the mail today, cheers CRC)
Hope pro 2 hubs, flow rims, XT cranks, SSer


----------



## The_Stig (Jul 24, 2008)

Some updated pics


----------



## DezFX (Jan 2, 2010)

*Upgrades... *

New wheels, crank, and stem...

































































2010 GF Cobia 29er specs: 27lb.
SRAM X9 F/R Derailleurs
SRAM X9 Shifters
Avid Elixir R 185/160 brakes
Thomson Elite seatpost
Thomson seatpost clamp
Thomson Elite X4 stem & cap
WTB Speed V Comp saddle
Easton MonkeyLite XC low-riser bar
ODI Rogue lock on grips
Shimano Deore XT 770 crankset
Shimano Deore XT 770 cassette
Shimano XTR 970 pedals
Stans ZTR Flow 29er 36h wheels
DT Swiss 2.0-1.8 Comp. butted spokes w/ alloy nipples
Hope Pro II hubs & skewers
Schwalbe Marathon Dureme tires

So basically the only parts left of the Cobia are the frame and fork. LoL


----------



## robinlikethebird (Sep 16, 2009)

part of the quiver, 
THe spot is almost brand new and has been alot of fun, but i am not sure how i like the stans tires. The side walls are pretty weak. Rolls great and are fast but but maybe not worth the price IMO for daily thrashing around, only time will tell. I have only had them for a month but, we will see how long they last. their kinda sensitive.

Bike picnic are great every one should go on one


----------



## kamakazeesugar (Dec 28, 2007)

Fun ride. Looking to upgrade this summer with CK hubs and Crest Rims with CX Ray spokes. Love the Bons. Just raced with a XDX rear and 29-3 2.25 frnt. Great hook-up. The 1x9 is as close as I can get to SS since injuries 2yrs ago. Paul Chain Keeper completes the task. Ti stem and seatpost also. Lucked up on them. Can anyone else spot anything one of a kind?


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Nice unicoi. I remember looking at those years ago. Couldn't find one used on ebay at a decent price. How does the soft tail affect pedaling?


----------



## Phil335 (Feb 17, 2010)

Mine and I love it.


----------



## HetTuig (Sep 28, 2005)

@ robinlikethebird

What size is that?
Thanks!


----------



## beeglemania (Jul 10, 2008)

S.I.R.


----------



## wannabeRacer (Feb 9, 2004)

yes SIR!
ever tried a rigid steel fork setup?


----------



## beeglemania (Jul 10, 2008)

Not yet. I'd like to try it but don't want to spend money on a fork I might not like.


----------



## drehder (Dec 22, 2009)

*Vassago Jabberwocky*

Hey all just built up my first 29er HT. The best thing I ever did! Absolutely love the machine. I do not think I will be going back to the 26er any time soon.


----------



## girlscantell (Oct 19, 2008)

*Mooto-X*


----------



## kamakazeesugar (Dec 28, 2007)

big_slacker said:


> Nice unicoi. I remember looking at those years ago. Couldn't find one used on ebay at a decent price. How does the soft tail affect pedaling?


 Started riding Ti hardtails three years ago when a friend let me borrow his Ti Diamondback SS for training rides. I loved the flex of the frame and how it absorbed a little of the bite on the trail, but it still threw me like a hardtail does on downhills and pitched around on climbs. The softtail definitely takes the bite out of the trail, along with the Ti seatpost and stem. The softail doesn't affect pedaling at all that I notice. The bike responds like a hardtail in climbs and flat accelleration, especially with the fork bar mounted lockout.


----------



## hifiandmtb (Sep 3, 2007)

My Lynskey Ridgeline - work-in-progress:


----------



## j.w.1 (Jul 17, 2008)

*maiden voyage*


----------



## mr_pitiful (Feb 4, 2010)

hifiandmtb said:


> My Lynskey Ridgeline - work-in-progress:


That's like a professional type product shot and ****. You should be a photographer.


----------



## Mighty Matt (Apr 22, 2009)

BrandonNorCal said:


> Here's my EWR OWB 29er on it's maiden voyage. Never mind the piece of shite hanging off of the shite hanger. I'm building an eccentric wheel for it.


am i seeing thing or is that lake illsango or alsango however they spell it, in annendale?

if it is i definitely miss that place.


----------



## mr_pitiful (Feb 4, 2010)

California tumbles into the sea
That'll be the day I go
Back to Annandale


----------



## NOVAK frames (Jan 19, 2010)

*My new frame is at home...*

...building can start!


----------



## refreshinglygood (Apr 15, 2006)

cleeeeaaannnn


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

Here's my Mary SS, converted to 1x9, and set up in urban exploration mode:










Time will tell if the Gordo rims and Big Apple tires are useful or overkill. 
I came down with the flu the evening I got it finished, so I haven't had a chance to ride it yet. (sigh)


----------



## N3XUS (Mar 11, 2009)

*Tree Down!*


----------



## 29XCal (Dec 4, 2008)

My 2008 XCal fresh from the winter ovehaul at the bike shop









My Fisher Road 29er  from a ride today. A balmy 44 degrees out.


----------



## Dial Tone (Jul 12, 2008)

Another great Southern California winter's day... :thumbsup:


----------



## bikewrench (Nov 30, 2006)

My latest, all built up. It's a medium and tips the scales at 29lbs. Haven't gotten to ride it yet, the trails are just too wet! I have some new parts on this one that I am anxious to try.









Only immediate change is that I am debating ditching the XT crank for a FifteenG! The XT is great, but I would like to have an all black crank, especially since I have some black brake levers on the way.


----------



## kaikara (Jul 18, 2006)

Kona Unit 2-9
upgrades - Misfit Psycles Alum fork, Race face Deus Cranks and Stem, Carbon Bars


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

AL fork on a steel frame? How does it ride?


----------



## kaikara (Jul 18, 2006)

big_slacker said:


> AL fork on a steel frame? How does it ride?


I was worried bout that too. Originally I was going to get carbon fork to replace the heavy steel one it came with the bike. But saw a few reviews for the misfit fork and thought I would give it a shot for the price. I haven't hit any really technical trails yet but the fork does feel better then the old one that was on there. The Kona steel for was very harsh.


----------



## Tyler1977 (Sep 12, 2008)

Bikes Etc Bill said:


> sweet ride


Is this a Large or X-Large frame?


----------



## tominpinson (Jul 1, 2008)

Finished my Unit


----------



## FunkyBee (Feb 21, 2010)

*Marin Alpine Trail 29er*

My Ride :thumbsup:


----------



## johnny the boy (Dec 21, 2009)

first trail ride in a long time today....


----------



## vman81 (Apr 23, 2009)

Picked it up this past weekend. 2010 Specialized Stumpy HT 29er Comp (17.5" frame).


----------



## reydin (Feb 5, 2007)

Well done, you'll love it!:thumbsup:


----------



## releone (Jan 1, 2008)

*My two 29er*

Hi!

This are my two 29er.

Kona Kula 2-9 hibrid
Gary Fisher Mamba 2010.

Greetings!:thumbsup:


----------



## fux (Oct 21, 2006)

My small Sir 9. entering its third season...









Well, when the snow melts.


----------



## gambas (Jan 25, 2010)

Here is mine, the best bike i ever had:


----------



## GEARHEAD_ENG (Jul 22, 2009)

gambas said:


> Here is mine, the best bike i ever had:


Love the bike, looks great. Good amount of bling but not too much. You sure do have a lot of seat post showing though, how long is that thing?


----------



## Bounty Hunter (Nov 22, 2006)

vman81 said:


> Picked it up this past weekend. 2010 Specialized Stumpy HT 29er Comp (17.5" frame).


How do you like it so far?



gambas said:


> Here is mine, the best bike i ever had:


So what all bikes have you owned to compare to it?


----------



## gambas (Jan 25, 2010)

My seat post is a Saso 27.2x400, I need 29cm out of the seat tube.
My last bike was a cannondale scalpel, this one:



Before, a Lapierre X-Race, before a trek hard tail (7000zx), the same as this one but with better parts: https://gallery.mtbr.com/data/mtbr/507/medium/247855IMG_2252_Resized.jpg

I hade a Giant terrago to, and still having my old Diamond Back sorento.

My new motobecane is my 1rst 29er, i baught it without testing any 29 ers bike before but i knew that it would be a very good choice. Also, the titanium frame is very very well built, very responsive and, at the same time, very comfortable. A lot of bike for such a small price.


----------



## GEARHEAD_ENG (Jul 22, 2009)

gambas said:


> My seat post is a Saso 27.2x400, I need 29cm out of the seat tube.
> My last bike was a cannondale scalpel, this one
> 
> My new motobecane is my 1rst 29er, i baught it without testing any 29 ers bike before but i knew that it would be a very good choice. Also, the titanium frame is very very well built, very responsive and, at the same time, very comfortable. A lot of bike for such a small price.


I've been eyeing those Fly Ti frames for a while. Definitely hard to beat for the price. Looks like you bought just the frame/fork and then swapped a lot of parts from your Cannondale. Did you order it from the states and have it imported? I bet that wasn't easy.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Finally got the Access done...first 29er and I'm loving it.


----------



## pieterp (Jul 11, 2006)

Update now with carbon fork:
















140mm all ti bolts








all ti and alloy bolts








best cage ever:








all ti bolts


----------



## gambas (Jan 25, 2010)

GEARHEAD_ENG said:


> I've been eyeing those Fly Ti frames for a while. Definitely hard to beat for the price. Looks like you bought just the frame/fork and then swapped a lot of parts from your Cannondale. Did you order it from the states and have it imported? I bet that wasn't easy.


Yes, i switched the brakes/crankset/shifters/bar/saddle and baught the frame and fork and the whellset. I ordered it directly with Mike from bikes direct 'cause i couldn't use my credit card and then he shiped it to Myus.com .


----------



## bstrick (Nov 12, 2005)

Has an internal hub right now and a brooks. Can't seem to break old habits.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Out having some fun









After a bath & with new rubber


----------



## wannabeRacer (Feb 9, 2004)

nice one Stevob 
where abouts that picture taken, looks like a nice mountain-ish ride?


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

wannabeRacer said:


> nice one Stevob
> where abouts that picture taken, looks like a nice mountain-ish ride?


It was taken part way up Mount William in the Grampians. It _was_ actually a road ride, but a good climb nonetheless.


----------



## bcopeland (Mar 20, 2010)

Stevob, that picture from the Grampians is awesome. Got any more pictures from that trail?


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

bcopeland said:


> Stevob, that picture from the Grampians is awesome. Got any more pictures from that trail?


Like I said, it was a road ride, but here you go anyway...



















and a familiar one from the summit... 









a couple more from walks the The Grampians...










looks like a monkey...


----------



## bcopeland (Mar 20, 2010)

Need to make trip out there...Thanks for sharing!


----------



## crashdude (Mar 29, 2007)

Here she is. Salsa Pro Moto bar and stem on order.


----------



## jmw (Feb 25, 2005)

my Black Cat
it's rad


----------



## Snototter (Oct 7, 2009)

My new love!


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

KHS Tuscan. I'm loving it.


----------



## johnny the boy (Dec 21, 2009)

done!!


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

crashdude said:


> Here she is. Salsa Pro Moto bar and stem on order.


'sup, Haro buddy. Looks sweet.

Don't know how much you weigh, but if you're anything near 200, swap out that Pivit seatpost. The clamp area is so narrow I bent a saddle rail. It's also really noodly. I put on a Thomson and it changed the entire feel of pedaling sitting down.


----------



## Steel Freak (Oct 8, 2009)

*My 2009 Rockhopper Single Speed*

I love this bike.:crazy: :crazy:


----------



## ryank04 (Sep 11, 2008)

Soul cycles dillinger, freshly built on its maiden voyage.


----------



## crashdude (Mar 29, 2007)

schnee said:


> 'sup, Haro buddy. Looks sweet.
> 
> Don't know how much you weigh, but if you're anything near 200, swap out that Pivit seatpost. The clamp area is so narrow I bent a saddle rail. It's also really noodly. I put on a Thomson and it changed the entire feel of pedaling sitting down.


Howdy, dude.
Interesting. I'm a skinny dude weighing in about 55 pounds less than 200. I eventually plan to swap out the seat post. As for now it gets the job done with no hiccups. Although I did crash once and the seat rails popped out of the saddle, also taco'd the front Laser Disc. :madman: 
Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Jimmy Air Time (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## bik-ing (Mar 14, 2010)

Just arrived, my Pink Scandal 29er - advised and assembled by a multiple-bike owner on this forum. Spring is starting, mud everywhere, so it was tested well this WE ;-)


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

my voodoo updated with new stem/bars/grips.

now i just need a deal on a thomson setback and new saddle


----------



## thekrow4jc (Apr 2, 2006)

*09 Kona Kahuna*

09 Kahuna
mostly stock accept for bontrager race xl saddle, ti qr skewers, and 2010 kona p2 29er fork.
Upgrades to come,
chris king headset, thomson elite stem and zero offset post. possibly tires (conti mountain king)
http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=529894&stc=1&d=1269267694


----------



## Snototter (Oct 7, 2009)

My new love! Two years in the making.


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

Snototter said:


> My new love! Two years in the making.


very nice!


----------



## Frame (Nov 17, 2007)

My 2 rides:
The Niner/Rohloff for everyday use, especially when the weather is bad. The Tallboy when I want to fly....


----------



## mrussell (Mar 22, 2007)

2009 IF Deluxe 29er
https://www.ifrider.com/team-deluxe-29er/


----------



## refreshinglygood (Apr 15, 2006)

mmmmm. nice stable


----------



## R+P+K (Oct 28, 2009)

thekrow4jc said:


> 09 Kahuna
> mostly stock accept for bontrager race xl saddle, ti qr skewers, and 2010 kona p2 29er fork.
> Upgrades to come,
> chris king headset, thomson elite stem and zero offset post. possibly tires (conti mountain king)
> http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=529894&stc=1&d=1269267694


What size frame is that one? Looks like an 18"?


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

mrussell said:


> 2009 IF Deluxe 29er
> https://www.ifrider.com/team-deluxe-29er/


Yummy.


----------



## CARDO (Feb 10, 2010)

My Niner AIR 9 and RIP 9. I call em Claire(Air9) and Ria(Rip9)




























Got a new 2010 Fox FIT


----------



## wannabeRacer (Feb 9, 2004)

nice lookin bikes there CARDO, where's this place at, looks like somewhere in Asia?


----------



## CARDO (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi!

Thanks!

They are shot at different places in the Philippines: Tagaytay, Cavite and at Pestano's farm in San Mateo


----------



## wannabeRacer (Feb 9, 2004)

cool, niner owner must be doing well over there 
got any action pics, is it rocky ride or nice an flowie trails with lots of jumps?


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

more to come next week.


----------



## Jwiz (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

pink


----------



## Bounty Hunter (Nov 22, 2006)

veloreality said:


> more to come next week.


Nice.:thumbsup: I got some Woodchippers for my Cross Check a few weeks ago.


----------



## CARDO (Feb 10, 2010)

wannabeRacer said:


> cool, niner owner must be doing well over there
> got any action pics, is it rocky ride or nice an flowie trails with lots of jumps?


There are some trails that are rocky and dusty, some are muddy... its different from one site to another. No, I havent had the time to get any pictures. I have been enjoying the ride I forget to dismount and take out my camera 

Here's a shot of the GLOW in the Dark paint of the AIR 9

Lights ON









Lights OFF


----------



## bobbotron (Nov 28, 2007)

Bounty Hunter, that's a nice looking cross check. I really like the idea of wood chippers, but man those are some weird looking bars.


----------



## UKjack (Aug 26, 2005)

Singular Pegasus large









King hubs with White Crest rims/crossmarks
Hope Headset
FSA K-Force light cranks -ceramic BB
Use Alien post and Fizik Gobi Saddle, Salsa pro-moto bars on Ritchy 90mm stem
New Hope XC2 race brakes 160mm
Switching between Niner carbon forks and Reba Dual Air 100mm depending on races

20.3 lb as shown and raced at 18lb exactly with the niner fork and eggbeater 4Ti pedals

Loving this frame and I intend to run it 1x9 when the trails dry up here in soggy UK. I also run a set of Hope road rimmed wheels for road club rides and will be Cyclo-X racing it next year. The BurlyCross bike.


----------



## jpelaston (Feb 27, 2007)

Before it is brought up. I have removed the wheel reflectors and I have also installed a 185 front rotor.


----------



## evoracer (Feb 26, 2008)




----------



## Ghostrider (Jan 14, 2004)

Just built up. Will be dirty tomorrow.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

The pegasus and the lynskey.... Hot! Very nice bikes!


----------



## wannabeRacer (Feb 9, 2004)

that Lynskey's hot, loving that belt drive train


----------



## Zchene (Apr 2, 2008)

The snow can't melt soon enough! Just picked up this new RockyMountain Altitude 29er and built it up custom.


----------



## pd406 (May 14, 2006)




----------



## pd406 (May 14, 2006)




----------



## rusty904 (Apr 25, 2008)

Here's mine, she ain't pretty or exotic but she gets the job done!


----------



## rider49152 (Mar 17, 2010)

Frame said:


> View attachment 530058


What is attached to the bottom of this axle?


----------



## robo_clyde (Sep 16, 2008)

Rockhopper Comp Disc
Stock for now, until I break something!


----------



## Ninko (Jul 19, 2006)

Just finished my new build.
Specialized S-works HT Carbon 19" with Lefty Speed Carbon SL w/DLR Opi. 
sits at 17.4 lbs at the moment, try to shave her a little bit more...


----------



## John Jencks (Jan 8, 2007)

Ninko, I'm afraid of your bicycle.


----------



## Ninko (Jul 19, 2006)

Afraid?


----------



## ricot83 (Jul 2, 2008)

Ninko said:


> Afraid?


It's too fast


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

The Rocky Mountain Altitude posted above is sweet....here's my Niner MCR


----------



## adman_1 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Here's Mine*

A pic of my freshly built Indy Fab with SRAM XX


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

adman_1 said:


> A pic of my freshly built Indy Fab with SRAM XX


ooooooh yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
:thumbsup:


----------



## M_S (Nov 18, 2007)

That S Works is wild in more ways than one.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

adman_1 said:


> A pic of my freshly built Indy Fab with SRAM XX


hoat!


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

rider49152 said:


> What is attached to the bottom of this axle?


Those are shifting cables for his Rohloff internally-geared hub.


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

ShaaaaaWinnggg! Nice, Adman:thumbsup:


----------



## subliminalshiver (Jan 8, 2007)




----------



## dinoadventures (May 2, 2008)

^ ^ ^ WOW that is classy. Solid photography too!

Here's mine...


----------



## subliminalshiver (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice. I also considered the Chubs. How do you like them?


----------



## JeroenK (Oct 3, 2005)

John Jencks said:


> Ninko, I'm afraid of your bicycle.


Me too and I have to race against it next sunday!!


----------



## dredburt (Oct 12, 2008)

.....


----------



## dinoadventures (May 2, 2008)

subliminalshiver said:


> Nice. I also considered the Chubs. How do you like them?


Laced to the Flow's with DT Comp's, they're very sufficiently stiff and the bearings spin beautifully. Looks like these won't give me any problems. Their customer service is great, by the way.


----------



## Ninko (Jul 19, 2006)

JeroenK said:


> Me too and I have to race against it next sunday!!


And still I'm trying to get some aerodynamic advantages behind your wheel


----------



## Engberg (Jan 17, 2008)

*My new Scandal*

Heres a picture of my new scandal.

Built with leftovers from my 26" FS which had to leave because of the big wheels. I'm in europa so frames and wheels and so on are hard to come by, but I succeded in getting a decent setup for racing.

Scandal British racing green 18" 
Fox G2 specific fork 80mm
XTR front and rear shifters
Formula K24 brakes
Race face Turbine 42/29 cranks
12/34 cassette
Bontrager Rhythm wheelset
Bontrager XDX tyres
Cheapish carbon riserbar...

Still playing around with position, gear ratios and tires. Right now I'm running tubes but later I'll convert to tubeless when I know which tyres to choose.

Hope you like it, I do


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Went 2x9 today and got my BBG yesterday was very fast to ship! The Lefty was also serviced today, much stiffer not as bouncy.

pink


----------



## tonyvt (Mar 26, 2010)

My brand new 2010 Rockhopper Comp Disc 29


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

Ninko said:


>


this is one of those bikes i would race the hell out of (if i got it for free) if i payed for it id be scared to ride it!

the carbom post/seat combo looks so lush:thumbsup:


----------



## rxp rider (Nov 21, 2009)

My Felt Niner, nothing to special but I love it!
- Bontrager Carbon XXX lite stem
- Fox F29 RL 100mm Fork
- Crank Brothers Acid 1 Pedals
- Bontrager Carbon XXX lite Handlebars (not installed in pix)
- Kenda Super Light tubes
- Cane Creek IS-8 Carbon Headset w/ spacers
- Hydraulic Shimano Disc brakes
Soon to come
- New tires
- Aligator windcutter rotors
- Wheels!


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

KHS Flagstaff


----------



## Phil335 (Feb 17, 2010)

Ninko said:


> Just finished my new build.
> Specialized S-works HT Carbon 19" with Lefty Speed Carbon SL w/DLR Opi.
> sits at 17.4 lbs at the moment, try to shave her a little bit more...


I want BAD!!!


----------



## Phil335 (Feb 17, 2010)

I just wanted to say that everybody on here has such nice bikes. It's like being a kid in a candy store!


----------



## Billy B (Feb 27, 2008)

*Ridgeline 29*

2 weeks old, hope the rain holds off so I can ride it some more!:thumbsup:


----------



## goomba13 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Access 29*

rollin on this while waiting for my KONA king kahuna frame


----------



## Killroy (Mar 9, 2006)

Ninko said:


> Just finished my new build.
> Specialized S-works HT Carbon 19" with Lefty Speed Carbon SL w/DLR Opi.
> sits at 17.4 lbs at the moment, try to shave her a little bit more...


What is that integrated post/seat thingy? Custom? How much does that save? I like that.


----------



## Ninko (Jul 19, 2006)

It's a carbon custom post/saddle combination. Friend of me made it all out of carbon with an SLR shaped saddle without padding. I like riding those harder saddles without padding, SLR or Flite and I am comfortable with riding. He made the correct angle and fore-aft position on the post and it works perfect. Weight is exactly 200 grams. So saving about 200 grams on an average saddle/post combination. 
Normal slr is around 180 grams and a post is quickly 200 grams (without going with the light stuff).


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Updated photo of my 29er - changed the Headset to a more subtle Pewter Cane Creek Solos.


----------



## super jim (Nov 27, 2009)

My 2009 Cannondale 29er - 4.
SL crank, XT cassette, BWW wheels, Racing Ralphs 2.25 fr & 2.4 r, Easton carbon bars and seat post, Selle Royal seat, Mallet 2's with Ti spindles, Juicy five's, Ashima rotors 180/140, Weight 26.5 lb.


----------



## abp689 (Sep 8, 2008)

Killroy said:


> What is that integrated post/seat thingy? Custom? How much does that save? I like that.


Hope your buddy patents that seat/post combo. That thing is sweet and tops off the bike:thumbsup:


----------



## Nomadoo (Feb 24, 2010)

Here is my new Niner EMD after its first ride ever. Thought I wasn't going to have it until next week but Tree Fort and Niner were able to provide me a Good Friday surprise. :thumbsup:

I can tell I am going to love this ride.


----------



## vman81 (Apr 23, 2009)

Here's another one of mine.


----------



## surferfrank (Feb 28, 2010)

*My First 29er!!*


----------



## goomba13 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Good Friday Kona*

Got my new king kahuna frame in the mail friday and built it up, its ready for the trail tomorrow morning!!!


----------



## tommek (Nov 24, 2005)

Size XL


----------



## mattskn (Jun 6, 2008)

SE STOUT with a couple upgrades


----------



## NOVAK frames (Jan 19, 2010)

*My new custom steel...*

Hand made from the middle of the Europe....


----------



## rojogonzo (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## Bigsi (Jul 16, 2009)

Built this up the other day and had an hour on it yesterday.

Initial impressions are very good.

Its not anywhere near as bling as some of the sweet rides on here but does the job of putting a grin on my face which for me is the main thing


----------



## sachase (Jan 1, 2005)




----------



## surferfrank (Feb 28, 2010)

Nice Plate!!! Go Gators!!


----------



## sachase (Jan 1, 2005)




----------



## sachase (Jan 1, 2005)




----------



## sachase (Jan 1, 2005)

Gator Nation is everywhere.


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

My Blacksheep hardtail:

25"ETT and 20.5"ST
Gold Hopes laced to Stans Arches
Gold Arch skewers
Currently Maxxis Ardent rear, WTB Weirwolf front but will be raced with Crossmark rear Ignitor front or Racing Ralphs front and rear.
Reba Race with Pushloc
Formula Puros' with Straitline levers
Alligator ti nitrate rotors
Hope headset (gold)
Thomson X4 stem (100mm)
KCNC SC Bone handlebar
Ergon GX1 grips
XTR shifters
XTR front and rear derailleur
XTR Pedals
Middleburn cranks and chainrings (22/32/44)
Blacksheep seatpost
Woodman deathgrip seat clamp (gold)
Gold KCNC X9SL chain
WTB Silverado saddle
Weight - 11.2kg with tubes installed



















The almost finished Tallboy:

XL frame
Silver Hopes laced to Stans Arches
Salsa Rasta skewers
Crossmark rear Ignitor front
(to be) Black Fox F29 RL with FIT cartridge
Formula K18's with Straitline levers
Alligator ti nitrate rotors
Cane Creek headset (black)
Thomson X4 stem (100mm)
KCNC SC Bone handlebar
Jet Black lock on grips (will swap out to Ergon GX1's for endurance events)
XTR shifters
XT front and XTR rear derailleur
XTR Pedals
XTR cranks and chainrings (22/32/44)
Thomson Elite seatpost
Santa Cruz seat clamp (black)
SRAM 990 chain
WTB Silverado saddle

Just waiting for the fork to arrive and this baby is ready to roll. I have dialled in the cockpit and controls using the rigid fork so it should be a case of install fork, measure steerer, cut, ride.


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

*Fork?*



sachase said:


>


What White Bros Fork is that?

frog


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

*Singular Gryphon*

Just got this all set up. Still working out the stem/spacers etc, then I will wrap the bars and cut the steerer to final length.

Singular Gryphon w/Phil Wood EBB
Salsa Woodchipper bars, Shaft seatpost and Flip Off Skewers
Dia Compe levers
Avid BB7 brakes 185 front/160 rear
WTB Stout 2.3 front
Exiwolf 2.3 rear
Sun CR18/no name front wheel
Mavic A719/XT rear wheel
Brooks B-72 saddle
36T Vuelta Chainring
Surly 20T cog
Cane Creek S3 headset
No bling here, just a fun bike.
This is my main mtn bike and my 1st real 29er!:thumbsup:

The 2nd pic is my other "29er". Really it's more of a 28er! 93 Diamondback Overdrive with a mish mash of whatever I had laying around to build it! Looks a bit different now, and has been relegated to commuter/trailer duty!


----------



## hifiandmtb (Sep 3, 2007)

2010 Lynskey Ridgeline build now 99% complete. Need to install a chainstay protector, MRP 1.x chainguide, clear cable rub protection & swap the Thomson 70mm for a 90mm model. It rides pretty nice...!


----------



## sweetchiba51 (May 12, 2007)

My Mary SS geared, but now is back to a singlespeed....I love 29ers!


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

metrotuned steel EBB single speed 29er:


----------



## wilson1417 (Mar 25, 2009)

After more than 25 feet of snow, we are dry and riding.

Just maidened my Coconino 29er today, very nice.


----------



## hifiandmtb (Sep 3, 2007)

2010 Lynskey Ridgeline build now 99% complete. Need to install a chainstay protector, MRP 1.x chainguide, clear cable rub protection & swap the Thomson 70mm for a 90mm model. It rides awesomely!


----------



## jaidylim (Jul 12, 2009)

Daz one sexxey SS frame you have there Singlespeedstu!! Who made it?


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

Hard to believe, but this is my 7th Season on the Sugar 293...





Of course, it's not the only bike I ride which has helped with the longevity of it.

BB


----------



## Rzar (Jul 29, 2009)

Vassago Bandersnatch. 
AC Wheelset
Reba SL 80 mm
SLX Bottom Bracket / Crankset / Front DR
Deore Rear DR / shifters
Avid Brake Leavers / BB7s
Kris King Headset










I am picking it up tomorrow after work and will take it on its maiden voyage.


----------



## Rzar (Jul 29, 2009)

wilson1417 said:


> After more than 25 feet of snow, we are dry and riding.
> 
> Just maidened my Coconino 29er today, very nice.


Where on the Arizona trail is this? I ride it in Tucson by Colossal Cave.


----------



## robinlikethebird (Sep 16, 2009)

*I miss Arizona*



Rzar said:


> Where on the Arizona trail is this? I ride it in Tucson by Colossal Cave.


that part of the trail looks like it is just east of Flagstaff somewhere if my memory of AZ is correct.
That coconino looks great!!! And so do the trails up there. I just moved from prescott to Idyllwild, But in know that i am going to get back to AZ for some fun times. I think that AZ, besides most of the staunch GOP members, might be the best state.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

BruceBrown said:


> Hard to believe, but this is my 7th Season on the Sugar 293...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: How do you find the tyres?


----------



## markaz (Mar 4, 2010)

*My 1st 29er*

I was looking for a hardtail and my 1st 29er. Just picked it up on saturday then went out for its first ride before easter dinner (26 miles of canal path and dirt)

24.14 lbs stock with tubeless, pedals and Griffin Frame Shield (size is xl )


----------



## Jason Barton (May 15, 2007)

2010 Jamis Dakota D29 Pro. I'm loving the geared 29 H/T after riding SS for a few years...


----------



## Marshall Willanholly (Jan 27, 2004)

My Black Cat. Formerly a dedicated SS, now with a few more cable guides, 9 more gears, and a new paint job.


----------



## surferfrank (Feb 28, 2010)

Nice Paint Job! Looks Mean.


----------



## sachase (Jan 1, 2005)

1 cog frog said:


> What White Bros Fork is that?
> 
> frog


one of the first 29er forks, don't know what its called. When I got the KM it was Manitou or White Brothers and there was a huge difference in both performance and price, luckly I knew a guy who knew a guy, so $400 later...before I was riding it fixed and rigid, big improvement. I've only had to rebuild in once, though anyone who has sent their fork to White bros. will tell you, it took 2 trips to get it right. but it still works as good today than it did when I took it out of the box.


----------



## refreshinglygood (Apr 15, 2006)

kwaaaaggggghhhh


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

*White Bros CX-1*



sachase said:


> one of the first 29er forks, don't know what its called. When I got the KM it was Manitou or White Brothers and there was a huge difference in both performance and price, luckly I knew a guy who knew a guy, so $400 later...before I was riding it fixed and rigid, big improvement. I've only had to rebuild in once, though anyone who has sent their fork to White bros. will tell you, it took 2 trips to get it right. but it still works as good today than it did when I took it out of the box.


I have been hunting for one of those for a while now. The only 29er fork with an a-c distance short enought to run on my 93 Diamondback Overdrive with out totally messing up the geometry.

If you ever want to sell it, let me know! I would be happy to take it off your hands!:thumbsup:

frog


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

*the black cat*

the black cat is RAD


----------



## hizzity (Mar 2, 2006)

Some from last weekend.


----------



## surferfrank (Feb 28, 2010)

What forks do you have? How much?


----------



## DEmbry (Sep 10, 2009)

2010 D660


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Duh. How did I miss this tread, 29er bike picture whore that I am?


----------



## kjartandaddy (Jan 14, 2008)

My Lunchbox. Very pleased. The brakehose is now in ordnung.


----------



## Markleo (Feb 20, 2006)

*surly karate monkey*

surly


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Mine, after the winter diet:


----------



## KPHTH (Mar 27, 2010)

*Fuji Tahoe 29er SL*

Here's my 2010 Tahoe 29er SL. Stock pedals on right now till I receive my new shoes and pedals.


----------



## ilike29ers (Sep 13, 2007)

F5000sl said:


> The El Mar is mine and we just build up Dos(ie) for the wife


cute chairs.


----------



## The_Stig (Jul 24, 2008)

So much has changed since I first posted my 29er.....

















I have X.0 shifters and XTR FD in the mail.


----------



## mikebike357 (Apr 8, 2010)

She's a little dirty in the pic but that just comes with the territory this time of year...

Singular Swift 1x9 w/ Fox F29 RLC


----------



## sachase (Jan 1, 2005)

1 cog frog said:


> I have been hunting for one of those for a while now. The only 29er fork with an a-c distance short enought to run on my 93 Diamondback Overdrive with out totally messing up the geometry.
> 
> If you ever want to sell it, let me know! I would be happy to take it off your hands!:thumbsup:
> 
> frog


I'll keep that in mind. I've almost sold it a number of times. but its just sooooo smooth.


----------



## Steel Freak (Oct 8, 2009)

*Here are Both of My 29ers*

Just picked up the Cannondale on Monday, rode it to work today, Had the Specialized since Nov 2009. :crazy: :crazy:


----------



## stetre (Apr 9, 2010)

my new Scott Scale 29
you don't see too many 29ers here in Austria, so you kinda stick out with a 29er in the Alps...


----------



## Bertocq (Mar 7, 2010)

*My custom dos niner*

Here is my Salsa Dos Niner, I just have built it yesterday, but the frame is from 2007 (big discount).

More photos here: http://picasaweb.google.com/bertocq/SalsaDosNinerCustom#


----------



## alanchap (Apr 5, 2010)

here is my GF Paragon. got this bike in 2005 and have loved it ever since. I have owned a couple other bikes since I got this one but I keep going back to it, fits me the best.


----------



## R+P+K (Oct 28, 2009)

Bertocq said:


> Here is my Salsa Dos Niner, I just have built it yesterday, but the frame is from 2007 (big discount).
> 
> More photos here: http://picasaweb.google.com/bertocq/SalsaDosNinerCustom#


dude, what sort of saddle have you got on there? Looks like it has a really short nose.


----------



## alanthealan (Jan 22, 2010)




----------



## The Haunted (Jul 10, 2009)

My new stumpy finally seeing some real dirt.


----------



## Bertocq (Mar 7, 2010)

R+P+K said:


> dude, what sort of saddle have you got on there? Looks like it has a really short nose.


Its an ergonomic saddle, for the pleasure of your balls 

Mine is this one: http://www.duopower.com/index.php?lang=ESP&seccion=5

You can understand why, reading this manual: http://www.duopower.com/uploads/documents/ENG.pdf


----------



## MI-29er (Jun 5, 2009)

*My 2010 RIP 9*

Just picked it up yesterday, from Dan at Custer Cyclery in Galesburg MI. Just down the road from the Custer Trails. Anyway here is a build list. The seat will be determind. Right know its a WTB test ride Rocket V. The stem will be a Thomson but as of know its a FSA 100mm 6* Flipped jus to get a feel for what I might need. Bars will be an Easton EA70 when they come in.

2010 RIP 9 (large)
Fox fit 120mm 15 QR
Fox RP23w/ boost valve
XT 770 cranks
Sram X-9 Triggers
Sram X-9 Rear derailer
XT front derailer
Hope X2 brakes with ss line 185 front 160 rear
Thomson seat post
Salsa QR seat post clamp
Stan Flows with Hope Pro II Hubs
DT Swiss 10mm thru axle for the rear
Sram 990 rear cassette
Scram 991 Cross link chain (if I remember correctly)

.


----------



## Sunburst576 (Feb 26, 2008)

I like.:thumbsup: Build is similar to mine.


----------



## carrbone (Mar 16, 2010)

Bertocq said:


> Its an ergonomic saddle, for the pleasure of your balls
> 
> Mine is this one: http://www.duopower.com/index.php?lang=ESP&seccion=5
> 
> You can understand why, reading this manual: http://www.duopower.com/uploads/documents/ENG.pdf


So how is it? I'm really intrigued by the pdf and info, etc. What I need is your honest opinion about it... How have in the field rides gone?


----------



## Bertocq (Mar 7, 2010)

carrbone said:


> So how is it? I'm really intrigued by the pdf and info, etc. What I need is your honest opinion about it... How have in the field rides gone?


For the lazy readers I would say that every biker I know that tried it, never went back to the "normal" saddles, even womens love it, and there are 15-17 bikers in my club that are currently using it. Its a basic concept.. sit on your bones and not on your balls.

Many bikers say that this saddles are ugly, but they say it too about 29ers... In spain we say that opiniones are like the ass, everone got one... but mine got no problem to sit down after a long mtb ride. The most suspicious bikers say that the pro's dont use them.. but is for legal reasons, because the UCI doesnt allow saddles that are so short, but referees doesnt take much attention to it here, at least in mtb races.

I started using them 2 years ago, after a 3 day and 10h/day ride that :madman: my ass alot. A pal told me about them, because he had same problems and the doctor recomended them.. and past october he had a daughter. I have ride since then 2 o 3 time in a normal saddle and the difference is huge. Normally takes 3 or 4 rides to get used to the new position, because the legs are more close and the position is like if you where skiing at high speed. Going down the hill is more conftable too, because nothing can hurt your balls.

I think they are not sold in the USA, only in Europe, and the cheapers are about 45€: 
http://www.espaibici.com/catalogo/productos.php?idc=148_150_156
http://www.espaibici.com/catalogo/productos.php?idc=148_152_159

The thing that I like more of them, is that when your in a hard climb, like 20-30%, you can sit in the front of the saddle, with no "nose" getting up your ass 

PD: Sorry about my english grammar, I'm still learning


----------



## Ninko (Jul 19, 2006)

Well, I don't care how nice they sit, I wouldn't even ride one even if I get a thousand bucks


----------



## Bertocq (Mar 7, 2010)

ups


----------



## HotRodTodd (Jan 26, 2010)

NoBrakes! said:


> Post Pictures of your 29er.
> Now is the time to flaunt your beast
> :thumbsup:


Here are a couple of pics of my Kona King Kahuna


----------



## wheelmanron (May 5, 2009)

The wife and I on a ride in Massasoit Park in MA. Our maiden ride together with our new bikes. She has a 1x9, I am rocking the SS.









Sorry no photo. See profile. I am computer stupid but sort of bike smart. A little. Maybe.


----------



## LFASS (Sep 23, 2007)




----------



## selin (Nov 20, 2009)

Duh. How did I miss this tread, 29er bike picture whore that I am? 



Nice collection you have!
What did you do with the inbred's slot dropouts? I suppose you turned it into sliding dropouts; but now the axle of the rear wheel must be 1cm lower. How does this affect the riding? Can you post a closer photo?


----------



## selin (Nov 20, 2009)

I found the answer...


----------



## jmw (Feb 25, 2005)

my Cat


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

selin said:


> Nice collection you have!
> What did you do with the inbred's slot dropouts? I suppose you turned it into sliding dropouts; but now the axle of the rear wheel must be 1cm lower. How does this affect the riding? Can you post a closer photo?


Thanks, four purpose built that handle road to chunk. I do like them.

The Inbred is a 2006 that came with sliding dropouts, there were two right sliders, one SS, one with a derailleur hanger.Here is a picture with a TomiCog in fixed mullet mode - V-brake rear and disc front.



It has lived most of its life as an SS with the On-One carbon fork. When the Rita came up for sale the parts bin turned it into the HT you see.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

jmw said:


> my Cat


Ohhhhhhh! Nice Toddler.........  :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2010)

LFASS said:


>


I know that bike. And that trail here in Winnipeg.

Here is a hinthttps://vikingsteve.blogspot.com/


----------



## bigmike9699 (Aug 27, 2007)

Niner WFO w/ 2010 Manitou Dorado Pro 29er


----------



## sikocycles (Oct 10, 2005)

^^^^ That looks like a good time!


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

*Windsor Cliff 29R Pro*

It's not fancy, but it works well and rides smooth. HUGE upgrade from my old GF hardtail.


----------



## david8613 (May 31, 2005)

bigmike9699 said:


> Niner WFO w/ 2010 Manitou Dorado Pro 29er


OMG, OMG THAT FRIGGEN LOOKS AWESOME! WHATS YOUR SPECS ON THAT BEAST! OMG!


----------



## ridelikeafatkid (Mar 26, 2009)

*my RIP*


__
https://flic.kr/p/4522047542


----------



## idinomac (Apr 5, 2009)

My BM with her new 355 wheels.


----------



## plussa (Jul 12, 2005)

Updated with new cranks, stem and saddle...


----------



## Slee_Stack (Apr 14, 2010)

This WILL be my first '29er'. Yea, it's a hybrid, but it has served me well as a city/path bike. I just put some 40c TransSprint tires on it and hopefully it will be ok on some easy trail riding this weekend.

Original 7300fx frame, fork, saddle, and seatpost.

Full XT otherwise except for Deore cranks. Rings might be a bit aggressive at 26/36/48t but again, it's intent is for beginner level off-roading.

Mavic T520 rim / XT hub 32 spoke wheels will hopefully handle any abuse. Origin 8 SpaceBar and ergo grips make it a comfortable cockpit on pavement. Will need to see if that also applies off it.


----------



## willem3 (Apr 14, 2007)

Ventana El Comandante 29er SS....


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

bigmike9699 said:


> Niner WFO w/ 2010 Manitou Dorado Pro 29er


With exiwolves?!? :skep:


----------



## lumberj4ck (May 9, 2009)

My '08 GF Mamba. Absolutely love it. It's nice to be able to ride anything in my area (west Chicagoland) like Saw Wee Kee, Palos, etc. on a 'budget' bike.








Upgraded stem, bar, pedals, grips, chainstay guard.
Eventually I would like to get a better fork, avid 7's 185 f/r (I'm 6'3 200lbs and burn up these brakes), seatpost/saddle, and a 2 ring + bashguard crank. Any advice is greatly welcome. Oh yeah, the reflector has to be on there since this is my commuter to work and the cops around here are super anal.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Thameth (Dec 14, 2007)

Just picked up my 2010 HiFi:
































































Hit the trails for the first time today:


----------



## rxp rider (Nov 21, 2009)

I want that bike ^ so bad....looks great!


----------



## idinomac (Apr 5, 2009)

My first time on single track on the Mamasita today as well, 29ers rock, I had so much fun
today.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

I posted my Inbred in other threads, but I just recently went to drops and a rigid fork. I'm also dropping two teeth in the rear cog. Love this bike.


----------



## That Geo Guy (Apr 14, 2008)

New "old" ride. Built up as a SS for this year and loving every mile of it. Writeup located here!

X-posting on the SS boards ;D


----------



## proline69 (Apr 14, 2009)

Nothing special just cleaned up the Stout a little


----------



## mrook15 (Mar 9, 2010)

My brand new Gt Zaskar Pro 9r


----------



## valiant1974 (May 18, 2009)

2009 Cannondale F29 2:


----------



## foot stool (Mar 26, 2009)

I noticed your comment about switching to a 185 front rotor. I am riding the 2010 x-cal and I gotta tell you that the 185 rotor on the front is worth it. I am a 200# rider and I have noticed what an improvement that big rotor upfront makes. For the money might be the best quick upgrade


----------



## kaiser2 (Jul 27, 2008)

jmw said:


> my Cat


any more pics of this?


----------



## ircbike (Feb 14, 2006)

Lynskey Ridgeline 29 from Andalucia, Spain


----------



## GreenLightGo (Oct 24, 2006)

Thameth said:


> Hit the trails for the first time today:


Nice bike. Nice pics of Oleta too. Me and my rigid SS (Karate Monkey ) get lots of strange looks out there. The roots are.....fun


----------



## k0y0te (Oct 29, 2006)

My Waltworks.:thumbsup:


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

Just some pics from the Bidwell Park trails yesterday:


----------



## XCARTELX (Nov 11, 2007)




----------



## bluddy (Jun 15, 2009)

*Here's my new Lenz*

Here's my "AM" Lenz. had some Rampages on there, but i'm about to try these Ralphs out:


















FRAME - Lenz Leviathan 3.0 Med powder coated Satin Black
FORK - Marzocchi 2010 44 TST2 29'' QR15, 120mm
HEADSET - Chris King NoThreadset Black Sotto Voce
STEM - Nuke Proof 70mm -5 rise
HANDLEBAR - Truvativ Stylo-Race riser
SHIFTER - Shimano Saint
BRAKES - Shimano Saint
CABLES - Goodridge Carbon
ROTORS - Shimano XT 6 bolt 180mm
GRIPS - PDW Speed Metal grips - matte black
CRANKS - Shimano Saint Chainset Single Ring M810-1
CHAIN GUIDE - E13 black
BOTTOM BRACKET - Shimano Saint
SEATPOST - Thomson Elite Setback
SEAT COLLAR - Dkg Flip Lock
SADDLE - Fizik Gobi XM
PEDALS - Crank Brothers Mallet 1
REAR DERAILLEUR - Saint Short
CASSETTE - Shimano HG61 12-36
FRONT TIRE - Schwalbe Racing Ralph Kevlar 2.4
REAR TIRE - Schwalbe Racing Ralph Kevlar 2.25
WHEELS - Mavic C29SSMAX 9/15
REAR SHOCK - Fox Float RP23 Shock, Pushed


----------



## Jethrow (Nov 18, 2009)

29er converts at my place 

The XTC is mine, and I just finished a build of the Inbred 29er for my wife. She is stoked to say the least!


----------



## dgaddis1 (Jul 1, 2007)

Recently flipped the stem on my Jabberwocky. I like it.


----------



## gcavy1 (Oct 21, 2009)

*2010 Tomac Flint 29*

Purchased as a frame only


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

*29er trail bike*

Medium '10 Salsa Dos Niner (I'm 6'2" with 37" inseam)
'10 Reba SL @80mm
King/Flows + Ardent 2.25 and Crossmark 2.1
'08 XT brakes
Sunline V-One 710mm + ODI lock-ons (first ride: amazing!)
Ritchey 120mm X 30d stem
Eriksen ti post + Fizik Gobi
Stylo 1.1 with 32/17 "magic gear"

Bought and built up the frame last weekend and discovered it was a M instead of a L...so on went high wide bars and a layback post. First ride was amazing, so I'm gonna buy some X9 parts for a 1X9 build.

I scavenged the wheelset and brakes from my main ride (SIR9 SS) but this thing is so much more capable, I'm not sure what the SIR9 is good for anymore (I guess I'll go rigid with it).

Rear plushness is impressive thanks to the 1" Relish shock, 29er wheels, 18" scandium stays, tubeless set-up, ti post, and Fizik saddle with "wing flex" and ti rails. I can sit and crank, or stand and hammer. I've owned nice HT and FS 29ers, and this bike's combo of momentum and grip is simply awesome. And the DH bars make it a blast!


----------



## Stalls (Jul 29, 2009)

*Maiden Ride Epic 29 Comp*

Last night was maiden ride on my new (and first) 29er. Climbed 2000 ft to show her the view from the top. She liked her new home. A few photos of her first ride...


----------



## antonio (Jan 18, 2005)

Stalls, that last shot is my new desktop background. Thanks!


----------



## Stalls (Jul 29, 2009)

antonio said:


> Stalls, that last shot is my new desktop background. Thanks!


Sweet!! In another 4 weeks that spot will be filled with wildflowers..I'll retake it then!


----------



## dredburt (Oct 12, 2008)

Nice photos.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

valiant1974 said:


> 2009 Cannondale F29 2:
> 
> https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4068/4531658651_74114b0938_b_d.jpg
> 
> https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2740/4532288414_44e9026e2c_b_d.jpg


We have the same bike and rims actually 

Are you running tubeless? I ran the MK's tubless and they flex like crazy started rubbing against my lefty and the chainstay.


----------



## M_S (Nov 18, 2007)

Stalls, I thought that view looked familiar, and I see you're from Missoula as well. I rode up Sentinel for the first time this season a week ago, but turned around near the top because it was still muddy. Great time to have a new bike, a lot of trails are in super condition! I looped 24.1 down 517/spring gulch today and there are a lot of wildflowers that have popped up in the last few days! I saw lots of Trillium and Glacier Lilies.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2010)

Wow, there are some killer bikes on here. Mine does not compare but i love her to death!


----------



## jbbikerider (Feb 22, 2010)

Quickly becoming an addicating machine. I may be thinning the 26er herd very soon. Unbelieveable ride and the 29er is the real deal.


----------



## jimdoggity (Sep 10, 2005)

*Dupont*

Love all them bikes, but that orange On-One looks especially sweet to me.

Hey D00bie, thanks for reminding me that I need to get back down to Dupont SF real soon!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2010)

jimdoggity said:


> Love all them bikes, but that orange On-One looks especially sweet to me.
> 
> Hey D00bie, thanks for reminding me that I need to get back down to Dupont SF real soon!!


:thumbsup: Nice to see a fellow neighbor close by! If you see me out say Hey, im always with my GF on a Scott bike.


----------



## mberesn1 (May 13, 2008)

all these bikes are too clean for post ride... sorry no pict of mine, its too dirty


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

jbbikerider said:


> Quickly becoming an addicating machine. I may be thinning the 26er herd very soon. Unbelieveable ride and the 29er is the real deal.












Nice touch with the saddle design. :thumbsup:


----------



## wilbur444 (Mar 10, 2010)

*The Green Giant*

XXL Stumpjumper FSR expert 29'er with lots of goodies.

It's nice to have a bike that "fits" The bike in the background is my 97 Stumpy Pro Hardtail. I think the largest they made frames then was a Large.

The new bike weighs 30.10 lbs. 
King Hubs
Stans Flow Rims
Joplin drop post
Crank Bros Acid Pedals
180mm XT cranks
X-9 shifters and rear
Avid CR brakes

She was built to carry my 6'6" 240lb but without breaking.

I'll put up some impressions next week.


----------



## TheRealKTrain (Jun 14, 2009)

Stall, can you PM me a link to a higher def version of your last pic?


----------



## Mr.President (Dec 26, 2009)

jbbikerider said:


> Quickly becoming an addicating machine. I may be thinning the 26er herd very soon. Unbelieveable ride and the 29er is the real deal.


Jack,

Your bikes always stand out! Just love this one man!

Dave


----------



## jbbikerider (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks Prez. Seems weird but I like the bike so much that I'm taking it with me to work. Looks killer in the back of my truck. 

Be well


----------



## Drea (Aug 23, 2008)

Hi all!

Here's my new Niner Air 9. It's my first 29'er as well, so far I like it a lot!

Weight is around 21 pounds










More photos in the bucket


----------



## aballas (Oct 14, 2009)

My Bianchi Sok 29er:




























My Soma Juice SS


----------



## laranik (Apr 1, 2010)

*Lenz Leviathan*

My new true love...arrived just in time for the snow. Snow, snow, go away...this baby is ready to ride!!!


----------



## laranik (Apr 1, 2010)

*Lenz Leviathan*

Snow, snow, go away. This baby is ready to ride!!!


----------



## G (Feb 22, 2010)

Just picked it up -gift from my GF; 
Rockhopper Disc 29


----------



## valiant1974 (May 18, 2009)

Mr Pink57 said:


> We have the same bike and rims actually
> 
> Are you running tubeless? I ran the MK's tubless and they flex like crazy started rubbing against my lefty and the chainstay.


I just mounted the tires tubeless with Flow rimstrips last weekend. I haven't had the opportunity to get it out on the trails to *properly* test the setup yet. I'll keep you posted!

What type of air pressure were you running when you experienced the tire flex?


----------



## GiggleBot (Nov 2, 2008)

Feeling pretty outclassed as there are some really beautiful bikes listed in this thread! Here is my new build anyway. I was looking for something between a mountain, hybrid, and cruiser.


----------



## wannabeRacer (Feb 9, 2004)

wow, a very nice build!
can you give us specs?


----------



## aleeann (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## abp689 (Sep 8, 2008)

Drea said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Here's my new Niner Air 9. It's my first 29'er as well, so far I like it a lot!
> 
> ...


Like it:thumbsup:


----------



## ScottyV (May 16, 2007)

N.O.S. 2007 Raleigh XXIX with automotive grade clear-coat and a few upgrades. It's getting there...


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

Motobecane Ti frame
White bros. carbon fork
Stans 355/ztr hub wheels
specialized captain 2.2 tires
xt cassette and cranks, 540 pedals, kmc x10sl chain
x9 rear der. and shifter
paul chain keeper
specialized 90mm stem and riser bars from a stumpjumper i used to have
thomson post, velo seat that came on my road bike
elixir CRs
carbon bars and a bunch of ti bolts on the way

Weighing myself on a bathroom scale holding the bike I'm getting 20-20.5 lbs., but I have to get it on a proper hanging scale. Its more fun than a party in tiger's suite  After all these years riding with suspension I forgot that you can climb steep stuff standing up. :eekster:


----------



## cj.29er (Feb 17, 2010)

I have a Cliff 29r pro too. It's a sweet frame. Nice looking bike BTW..... I'd be afraid to get that thing dirty.


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

cj.29er said:


> I have a Cliff 29r pro too. It's a sweet frame. Nice looking bike BTW..... I'd be afraid to get that thing dirty.


I cant stop riding it, its been getting very dirty :thumbsup:


----------



## GiggleBot (Nov 2, 2008)

wannabeRacer said:


> wow, a very nice build!
> can you give us specs?


Thanks, it started as one of the ebay 29ers that I'm sure everyone has seen (there are a few in this thread). I took all the stickers off everything and all the parts of the frame and got clear brown painted over the silver to make a really dark rootbeer (the painter masked the logos on the head and seat tube but we covered over all the text. From there I kept all the components but replaced the tires with Schwalbe Fat Franks and the seat with a Brooks B-17 in honey. I took some cruiser bars and cut them down a bit then installed them upside down. I replaced the grips with some cork ones and also got some goofy anodized blue value stem cover things to match the blue on the tires. I really wanted to built up a 29er cruiser with coaster brake and more traditional styling but where I live there isn't flat ground for 20 miles in any direction. I will be sticking to the roads but I need gears to get around here.


----------



## OutdoorCatholic (Apr 19, 2010)

First singlespeed, first rigid, first 29er, first tubeless... sold a nice Cannondale hardtail and a really nice carbon roadbike to build up my dream bike... or at least my realistic dream bike.









Fullsize

You can see the whole build description HERE.


----------



## RideFaster (Dec 18, 2004)

Frame: 2010 Scott Scale 29er XL
Fork: 2010 Fox F29 RLC 100mm
Crank: Truvativ XX 175, 39/26
Pedals: Shimano XTR
Handlebar: FSA K-Force Carbon 660mm
Stem: Thomson X4 120mm, 10 degree
Seatpost: Thomson Masterpiece 350mm
Headset: Stock Ritchey
Housing: Jagwire 4mm (yellow!)
Chain: Sram 991 (with not just one, but two quick links!)
Cassette: Shimano XT 11-32
Brakes: Shimano XT 160/140
Tires: Maxxis Aspen 2.1 (tubeless with Stans)
Wheels: Industry 9 hubs and spokes / Stans 355 rims
Saddle: Fizik Gobi XM
Front Derailleur: Shimano XTR
Rear Derailleur: Sram XO (medium cage)
Shifters: XO triggers
Grips: ESI chunky green

23.9lbs.


----------



## moschika (Jan 12, 2004)

been wanting to post in this thread for some time, so here it is, again.


----------



## selin (Nov 20, 2009)

Polishdog said:


> Just picked it up -gift from my GF;
> Rockhopper Disc 29


 Are you braking while taking the pictures? If you don't you need to readjust them. In your photos the torque arm on the caliper is advanced. The torque arm should return completely when the brake lever is released. 
Happy riding!


----------



## TOPJIMMY71 (Jul 20, 2008)

bonbonan said:


> How about this?


Is that the new XXXL size stumpjumper??? If those are 29's, that's one BIG frame!


----------



## TOPJIMMY71 (Jul 20, 2008)

92gli said:


> Motobecane Ti frame
> White bros. carbon fork
> Stans 355/ztr hub wheels
> specialized captain 2.2 tires
> ...


THIS IS A GREAT LOOKING BIKE!!!


----------



## Drea (Aug 23, 2008)

abp689 said:


> Like it:thumbsup:


Thanks


----------



## selin (Nov 20, 2009)

TOPJIMMY71 said:


> Is that the new XXXL size stumpjumper??? If those are 29's, that's one BIG frame!


 ...and the frond rotor above 300mm....


----------



## bikewrench (Nov 30, 2006)

*My Mama*

Here she is pre-ride Saturday morning:









I think that she's getting pretty close too final build. Weight was 29.45 after swapping stems post ride. Have a Geax Gato 2.3 on order for the front and them will swap the Sagauro to the rear. XT cassette and a new saddle will round it out. Love this bike more and more every ride. Hands down a better ride over my HeiHei! Being a clyde, I am hoping to get it around the 28lb mark.


----------



## tribug (Dec 16, 2009)

*My 1st 29er*

Just built recently after lots of eBay-ing.


----------



## dredburt (Oct 12, 2008)

Johnclimber said:


> Jones with it's fat wheel option, no perminently single speeded
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jeff Jones bike is sexxxxxxxxxxy. Always wanted to find a good deal on a frame.:madmax: :thumbsup:


----------



## sikocycles (Oct 10, 2005)

Here is my EWR OWB29. Kind of a frankenbike.


----------



## esach (Jan 12, 2009)

*2010 Vassago Bandersnatch*

Just took it out for the first time yesterday.


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

hizzity said:


> Some from last weekend.


first pic is now my back ground


----------



## R+P+K (Oct 28, 2009)

selin said:


> Are you braking while taking the pictures? If you don't you need to readjust them. In your photos the torque arm on the caliper is advanced. The torque arm should return completely when the brake lever is released.
> Happy riding!


BTW, put the QR lever on the other side otherwise you'll risk burning your hand on the rotors when using it.


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

23.1 as pictured with pedals. Still dialing in the fit and suspension, but very pleased with the bike so far..


----------



## OutdoorCatholic (Apr 19, 2010)

moschika said:


> been wanting to post in this thread for some time, so here it is, again.


Gotta' love the Frogs. :thumbsup:


----------



## tedsalt (Sep 17, 2008)

*my KM (current config)*

Surly Karate Monkey geared (soon to have mountain drops)









Duo cranks









Sporting a 5 speed spider 18-32T









in a constant state of flux ...


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

tedsalt said:


> Surly Karate Monkey geared (soon to have mountain drops)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There ya go, it fits here. 

Nice setup, so 2x5 is it? Guess that is a VV? (If SRAM 2x10 is XX).

Post it up with the drops too.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Drea said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Here's my new Niner Air 9. It's my first 29'er as well, so far I like it a lot!
> 
> ...


that is sweet!!!! :thumbsup: almost exactly like how i want to build on up!


----------



## tedsalt (Sep 17, 2008)

slocaus said:


> There ya go, it fits here.
> 
> Nice setup, so 2x5 is it? Guess that is a VV? (If SRAM 2x10 is XX).
> 
> Post it up with the drops too.


Thanks slocaus! Yeah, 2x5 (or DosV) at the moment. I just dropped off two spiders from 11-34T cassettes at laynemachineworks.com to have them machined down on the back side so they'll fit the 240s SS bolt on hubs. So it'll be 2x6 soon (17-34T). I've got two sets of wheels all built with DT 240s hubs. Semi's/Big Apples for road, Gordo's/WWLT for trail. Trying to make it as clyde proof as possible  Been enjoying the ride!!!


----------



## mtnbkrrick (Apr 29, 2010)

*Lynskey Pro29er*

My Latest Lynskey 29er Build


----------



## ssalmons (Apr 15, 2008)

*My Mama*

I bought this frame from bikepartsexpress.com (Sage Cycles) on the cheap, and built it up with parts from my Ferrous 29er which I recently had to retire because of a cracked weld.

Reba Race fork, Bontrager Race X Lite wheels, XDX tires, X9 shift/derail, salsa 34T chainring, salsa ringdinger, N gear jump stop, 990 cassette, 991 chain, XT cranks (polished!), Bontrager RXL Pro saddle, RXL carbon post, RXL stem, RL Bigsweep bars, Cane Creek Solos Headset, XT brakes with G3 rotors and shimano pedals (I think that sums it up)

Good looking bike, can't wait to take it for a ride.


----------



## drzewko (Jan 22, 2007)

*My Ventana*

Here is my Baby:








Ventana El Comandante SS 29'er


----------



## LilJr (Oct 27, 2009)

Here is my 29r baby.


----------



## hsakkire (Mar 6, 2010)

a couple of pic's of my Monkey and my Canzo


----------



## Drea (Aug 23, 2008)

MI_canuck said:


> that is sweet!!!! :thumbsup: almost exactly like how i want to build on up!


Thanks.. But the Manitou Minute 29 80mm fork just isn't up for the job I'm afraid.. Easily THE shittiest fork I've ever tried. Now I need to find something else, I just don't know what? Reba XX, Lefty of Fox. Is there any alternatives? DT Swiss? What's their 29'er fork called?
:madman:


----------



## jadis3 (Nov 18, 2007)

Do XX cranks work and shift properly with 9sp chain? Thank



RideFaster said:


> Frame: 2010 Scott Scale 29er XL
> Fork: 2010 Fox F29 RLC 100mm
> Crank: Truvativ XX 175, 39/26
> Pedals: Shimano XTR
> ...


----------



## jmilliron (Aug 24, 2007)

mtnbkrrick said:


> My Latest Lynskey 29er Build


Very hot!


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Next step. Swapping to a new El Mariachi frame once released.


----------



## jincardona (Jan 11, 2010)

*Death of a full suspension 26er...*

Once you go big wheels you never look back... This Big Mamma build wieghs more than the Turner build, however it climbs better, descends better, is more agile in the twisty's ( I would have never believed it) and rolls over everything in its path like an M1 tank. Just finished racing it at the Big Ring Ghorba race in Sam Houston National Pine Forest. I loved my Turner bike, but the truth is that the BM is just plain more fun. Smile and ride!

:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnyak (Jan 6, 2009)

*Niner EMD update*

Been satisfied with this one for over 3 years. Planning on keeping her. Usually I'm moving on to another ride after about a year.


----------



## johnni1968 (Apr 29, 2008)

GiggleBot said:


> Feeling pretty outclassed as there are some really beautiful bikes listed in this thread! Here is my new build anyway. I was looking for something between a mountain, hybrid, and cruiser.


Absolutely gorgeous! Love the retro/vintage look.:thumbsup:


----------



## robinlikethebird (Sep 16, 2009)

your bike looks nice, THough I think that you should take all those wires, gears and the shocks off to stream line it and give it an even more vintage look. Love the style though


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

GiggleBot said:


> Feeling pretty outclassed as there are some really beautiful bikes listed in this thread! Here is my new build anyway. I was looking for something between a mountain, hybrid, and cruiser.


Outclassed?!? What are you talking about! Your bike is gorgeous. What an amazing build. Love the retro crossover vibe.

I'm gonna say that is one of the best builds I have ever seen on MTBR period!


----------



## gambutrol (Nov 16, 2008)

Finally finished my 29er build and took it on the first ride today! Raleigh XXIX pro (with Reynolds 853 tubing), ztr arch rims, bb7 brakes, fully rigid  

Tubeless + 29er rides much smoother than my front suspension 26er


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

chumbox said:


> Outclassed?!? What are you talking about! Your bike is gorgeous. What an amazing build. Love the retro crossover vibe.
> 
> I'm gonna say that is one of the best builds I have ever seen on MTBR period!


Yeah, its vintage look with new tech. Very cool and not gaudy. :thumbsup:


----------



## STEVE HOLT!!! (Mar 20, 2010)

2010 Gary Fisher Mamba... Bone stock for right now... It's my first serious rig (purchased in March)

Going Tubeless w/Maxxis Ardent 2.4 Thursday


----------



## murtaghstyle (May 29, 2009)

STEVE HOLT!!! said:


> 2010 Gary Fisher Mamba... Bone stock for right now... It's my first serious rig (purchased in March)
> 
> Going Tubeless w/Maxxis Ardent 2.4 Thursday


Better measure - the Ardent 2.4 may not fit in the back. I run it in front and it fits fine with a fox f29 fork. The 29-3 2.0 that you already have may work well as a rear tire (and since the rear wears quicker, you'll have a replacement ready).


----------



## STEVE HOLT!!! (Mar 20, 2010)

murtaghstyle said:


> Better measure - the Ardent 2.4 may not fit in the back. I run it in front and it fits fine with a fox f29 fork. The 29-3 2.0 that you already have may work well as a rear tire (and since the rear wears quicker, you'll have a replacement ready).


ruh roh.


----------



## GiggleBot (Nov 2, 2008)

robinlikethebird said:


> your bike looks nice, THough I think that you should take all those wires, gears and the shocks off to stream line it and give it an even more vintage look. Love the style though


This is what I would have liked to have to done but where I live there isn't much flat ground. I'm too out of shape to hump a SS bike up all these hills. :bluefrown:


----------



## johnsogr (May 31, 2009)

*Too narrow..*



STEVE HOLT!!! said:


> 2010 Gary Fisher Mamba... Bone stock for right now... It's my first serious rig (purchased in March)
> 
> Going Tubeless w/Maxxis Ardent 2.4 Thursday
> 
> ...


----------



## GiggleBot (Nov 2, 2008)

chumbox said:


> Outclassed?!? What are you talking about! Your bike is gorgeous. What an amazing build. Love the retro crossover vibe.
> 
> I'm gonna say that is one of the best builds I have ever seen on MTBR period!


Thanks a lot! It's a pretty fun bike and certainly something you don't see everyday (probably a little out of place here in the MB zone but who cares).


----------



## New Light (May 4, 2010)

STEVE HOLT!!! said:


> ruh roh.


:lol:


----------



## murtaghstyle (May 29, 2009)

STEVE HOLT!!! said:


> ruh roh.


Not sure what that means...


----------



## New Light (May 4, 2010)

...


----------



## murtaghstyle (May 29, 2009)

My issues with clearance on the mamba weren't so much on clearing the seat stays but clearing the front dérailleur. 2.25 is probably as big as you'd be able to fit without rubbing on the f der cage.

Maybe you can try Ardent 2.2 in the back and 2.4 up front.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

murtaghstyle said:


> Not sure what that means...


----------



## STEVE HOLT!!! (Mar 20, 2010)

I think we're gonna be alright with the 2.4...


----------



## Steel Freak (Oct 8, 2009)

The Ardent is a REAL 2.4, Just looking down at that sucker Inspires Confidence. I may attempt to suff one in the rear of my Single-speed.


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

slocaus said:


>


"And if it weren't for you medeling youngsters .....". Classic! :thumbsup:


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

*Final Build*

My new wheels arrived...

Cut about 1.25 lbs. from the stock wheels (1408g for the new set). But added back about 90g going with the Snake Skin version of the Racing Ralph.

22.0 lb w/ pedals.


----------



## RideFaster (Dec 18, 2004)

jadis3 said:


> Do XX cranks work and shift properly with 9sp chain? Thank


It shifts up fine, shifting down I have had some chain suck. I think I just need to adjust the front derailleur a bit.


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

brentos said:


> My new wheels arrived...
> 
> Cut about 1.25 lbs. from the stock wheels (1408g for the new set). But added back about 90g going with the Snake Skin version of the Racing Ralph.
> 
> 22.0 lb w/ pedals.


Sweet ride:thumbsup: Looks faaaast!


----------



## tmccrohon (Jan 17, 2004)

My cobia hardtail. Its my newest but not first 29er. My other 29er is a hifi pro Full susp. 29er

My advice to the gut with the red Mamba, get rid of those death tires! My cobia came with those and they almost killed me on a leisurely ride with my girlfriend. I gor fire xc pro 29ers nw and the bike rocks


----------



## STEVE HOLT!!! (Mar 20, 2010)

tmccrohon said:


> My advice to the guy with the red Mamba, get rid of those death tires! My cobia came with those and they almost killed me on a leisurely ride with my girlfriend. I gor fire xc pro 29ers nw and the bike rocks


:thumbsup: heading to the LBS tomorrow to get the Maxxis Ardent 2.4's applied tubeless-style! I'm pumped. Gonna ride til I die tomorrow evening.

And I'm glad I'm not the only one who's about killed himself with the 29-3s... slick as hell when I'm trying to push through corners at speed.

I'll keep the 29-3s around as they have less than 150 miles on 'em... any takers?


----------



## Steel Freak (Oct 8, 2009)

*If you ride trails and not Black Top*

Bike Manufactures put those pathetic tires on bikes because it's a cheap way to lighten them up plus they will feel good in the Bike Shop parking lot.

One picture is a 2009 Caffeine 2 with the Conti Race King 2.2's (They are more like 1.9s with tiny knobs almost slicks)

The Other is My 2009 with a Geax Saguaro Real 2.2 rear and the Maxxis Ardent 2.4 up front.

I refused to run those pathetic tire at all and had the LBS put Geax Saguaros on straight away as part of the deal. The Saguaro is a good hard pack tire good in the back, big volume and fast rolling. Not the best in loose conditions or in front.

I just remembered this is the Post your 29er thread, I'll post Mine, a Stock version of Mine and My Single Speed which came with some decent REAL 2.0in Specialized 29er tires. (They are about wore out going bigger on that one too.
SF:crazy: :crazy:


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

JSumner13 said:


> Sweet ride:thumbsup: Looks faaaast!


Thanks. Looks fast because I put it in the big 'ring for the picture.


----------



## vindiggitydog (Aug 6, 2008)

MTBDad said:


> Joseph Ahearne frame w/ Willits W.O.W. fork. Had it built with paragon sliders, but no plans to run gears.


Might I ask what bar ends that you are sporting in your pics?????:thumbsup:


----------



## New Light (May 4, 2010)

*'10 Specialized Rockhopper Comp 29er*

with a few upgrades...


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Like the bike, but do you have really long arms and really short legs? Or just don't pedal seated much?



New Light said:


> with a few upgrades...


----------



## New Light (May 4, 2010)

big_slacker said:


> Like the bike, but do you have really long arms and really short legs? Or just don't pedal seated much?


haha, yeah I rarely pedal while sitting..


----------



## Dibs (Oct 5, 2005)




----------



## Handles (Apr 25, 2010)

*Monocog*

Monocog with a few upgrades


----------



## discombobulated_conundrum (Aug 2, 2008)

*Peace (9r) be with you all*

I too took a sip of the 29er kool-aid. And found that it was g  d!!





All stock except for the pedals, bars and grips.


----------



## Sunburst576 (Feb 26, 2008)

Large Salsa Big Mama. Built it up from parts I had laying around the garage, but I sold the Frame. Waiting for my Jet9 frame to arrive.


----------



## R+P+K (Oct 28, 2009)

*Kona Kahuna*

Finally after about 9 months I can post my own 29er photo!


----------



## hifiandmtb (Sep 3, 2007)

(Another) Photo of my Lynskey Ridgeline:










Verdict? Brilliant - far exceeds my expectations, particularly in singletrack. It carves!


----------



## magku (Jul 15, 2008)

*Niner EMD*

Small Moondust Gray


----------



## foxtrot (Aug 20, 2008)

Handles--Love the cog...bet it rides nice. Kind of wish I still had mine!


----------



## foxtrot (Aug 20, 2008)

*My GFs Bike*

My GF, who usually only checks out the Friday photos, wanted me to post her bike:


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

magku said:


> Small Moondust Gray


Beautiful!!! Nice build man! :thumbsup:

I'm building up an Air 9 small in raw.... this is inspiring...


----------



## enio (Jun 6, 2007)

brentos said:


> My new wheels arrived...
> 
> Cut about 1.25 lbs. from the stock wheels (1408g for the new set). But added back about 90g going with the Snake Skin version of the Racing Ralph.
> 
> 22.0 lb w/ pedals.


That is the best looking aluminium frame bike i've ever seen!


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 19, 2010)

Wheels and some other goodies on the way, love the bike!


----------



## saltyman (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## dieseldub (Apr 27, 2010)

at home in her spot 










Opus Avro 29.1


----------



## dp7373 (Sep 27, 2007)

*My new build*

Handmade in TN


----------



## N8! (Jan 28, 2006)

Above the Taos Box...


----------



## spatter (Oct 28, 2005)

Finally, here is my new Rohloff, custom titanium 29er.


----------



## GreenLightGo (Oct 24, 2006)

dp7373 said:


> Handmade in TN


Nice! XL size? I like the head tube length.


----------



## Brozie (Apr 1, 2009)

Yes!!!


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

My Tallboy to add to the thread:


----------



## Clones123 (Apr 29, 2010)

Here are my first snapshots (*after* I got it wet/dirty first of course). I'm putting an old tube on the chain stay tonight while I've got the rear wheel off to replace a bent deraileur hanger (bounced my shoulder off a tree and then went over the bars today after these photos were taken):





















































[/


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Whats with all these patio bikes?


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

Not a 29er, but my 'cross bike I sold to fund a 29er.


----------



## thekrow4jc (Apr 2, 2006)

surly karate monkey /w pro xcr29 carbon fork. lovin the trail beast.


----------



## ade ward (Jun 23, 2009)

Ragley TD-1 this is my first 29er bit late to the bar is the party over?


----------



## schingleschpeed (Aug 3, 2007)

*Soulcraft Holy Roller 29" 1 x 9 specific custom steel with powder coat finish.*





































*Soulcraft Holy Roller 29" Single Speed specific custom steel with powder coat finish*



















*BOTH!!*


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

I dig the old school headbadge. Reminds me of old Black and Decker tools from the 50s.


----------



## ade ward (Jun 23, 2009)

few more pics of my ragley TD -1


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

still waiting for my new pedals to get here.


----------



## Handles (Apr 25, 2010)

yeah, I like it! :thumbsup: How do you find the bars?


----------



## static_mass (May 14, 2010)

tmccrohon said:


> My advice to the gut with the red Mamba, get rid of those death tires!


Those tires came stock on my Mamba, too. I tried to take them on the trails and... it wasn't good. I have to second this suggestion.


----------



## chameleoneel (Mar 31, 2007)

brentos said:


> My new wheels arrived...
> 
> Cut about 1.25 lbs. from the stock wheels (1408g for the new set). But added back about 90g going with the Snake Skin version of the Racing Ralph.
> 
> 22.0 lb w/ pedals.


GAT DAMN:arf:


----------



## slowlybutsurly (Nov 10, 2009)

alexrex20 said:


> still waiting for my new pedals to get here.


Diggin the color, man! It reminds me of the late 80's 2-3 color fade paint scheme... :thumbsup:


----------



## A. Nony Moose (Aug 18, 2004)

I had to use some sub-standard parts to complete the build (cranks, wheels, bars), but this will do for now.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Nice bike D! I like the springtime take on the couch shot - the sunroom shot! Will that be your Leadville bike?


----------



## amillmtb (Jun 24, 2005)

That Epic is lookin' really good. I think I may be inclined to wait for the carbon one next year but the thought of the price tag says otherwise. Have fun on that bike, I loved it when I demo'ed it last summer.


----------



## scsamoyan (Jan 26, 2009)

*jamis dakar carbon*

Ive rode this bike a handfull of times,now i understand why you dont need f/s


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

That epic is quite sexay.


----------



## spatter (Oct 28, 2005)

*At last...*

These are a few more pictures of my new custom titanium, Rohloff 29er. Rides like a dream....


----------



## A. Nony Moose (Aug 18, 2004)

MMcG said:
 

> Nice bike D! I like the springtime take on the couch shot - the sunroom shot! Will that be your Leadville bike?


that sunroom was my nemesis last year, tiling the floor and whatnot 

Leadville bike yes... once the red I9 wheels with Aspens and Hive 15g cranks are installed...

I too am anxious to see what the carbon version will be like.. but this will suffice for now.:thumbsup:


----------



## prphoto (Mar 17, 2006)

*Possum bucket*

Jamis dragon frame, cro-moto fork, Velocity VXC wheelset, Black/Gold reflective tape (commuter status)


----------



## A. Nony Moose (Aug 18, 2004)

prphoto said:


> Black/Gold reflective tape (commuter status)


wait, what?

that's awesome!!.. how'd you do that?


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

spammer reported


----------



## prphoto (Mar 17, 2006)

2nd shot is with flash turned on. I removed the link for reflective tape.(just google reflective tape)


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

idinomac said:


>


:thumbsup:

I'm really liking this frame and design. How is the paint holding up? Not too wild about the orange color, but love the frame. I'm thinking about getting one and stripping everything off of my Jamis. Unfortunately I haven't found any L or XL Big Mama sizes online for the screaming deals you can find the M and S size frames for......


----------



## mike5876 (Jun 7, 2008)

my felt
dt swiss fork
reynolds mountain c carbon wheels


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

slocaus said:


>


Man..... two things I really miss about living in Pismo Beach: Kayak surfing every night after work, and riding up on the Hazard Peak trail or out to Los Osos or Montana De Oro every weekend.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

mike5876 said:


> my felt
> dt swiss fork
> reynolds mountain c carbon wheels


Weight on that bad boy?


----------



## mike5876 (Jun 7, 2008)

21 and change


----------



## johnni1968 (Apr 29, 2008)

*Young 29 + single*

My new pride and joy! So clean, so innocent, so I went out and got it filthy!!

Now with riser bars..


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Beauty!

--Sparty


----------



## mike5876 (Jun 7, 2008)

my felt dt swiss fork..reynolds wheels


----------



## wannabeRacer (Feb 9, 2004)

I believed I can FLY!


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

mike5876 said:


> my felt dt swiss fork..reynolds wheels


 ! wow!! How much does it weigh??


----------



## urbiksux (Feb 15, 2010)

2010 Voodoo Soukri. Reynolds 631. 18 inch. Transferred parts from previous bike.... for now.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Finished 'er up tonight... Had to wait for the final parts 

Started about 5, hit some snags but was done by 11, and done done, with everything torqued, cables trimmed, clear patches installed, everything. Tomorrow I ride! 

A little over my expected target (which was <23 lbs)... but things like the seat (Rocket V Team on the way... in white too, so the white stem won't look so lonely ), and the seatpost clamp (some horrid anchor that I found - only 34.9 I could get my hands on in short notice... got a nice 17g one on the way)... Anyways... As is, sits at 10.65kg (23.47lbs)... My ultimate goal is to be right at 10kg (22 lbs) or a bit below (9.999kg will suffice )

I may eventually get a 2011 Fox Terralogic front fork... but for now, this 2010 Reba Team should do fine. Never ridden a RockShox other than brief demos - so look forward to proving it out on the trails!

I think my overkill chainstay protector didn't help (I hadn't factored that in my weight spreadsheet ) But make no mistake - there shall be not paint chips from a chain hit... I guarantee!  Plus it will be quieter too.... Thanks to the freerider/downhillers for the idea. 

(it was dark obviously, and my berry doesn't take the best night shots... so apologies in advance for pic quality )


----------



## trickle (May 15, 2010)

Heres my AIR9 from the Niner forum.
Just switched over to the 29er and really enjoying it, modest build on a budget finishing up on a 10.7kg build with heavy ass pedals and saddle.










And the cool night shot:


----------



## Major Glory (May 16, 2010)

Nice ride, MI_canuck. What grips are you running ?


----------



## ferrit32 (Nov 17, 2009)

First time poster here so here are my two unfinished 29ers, the Swift is nearest to completion:thumbsup:

Singular Swift 2x9, Exotic carbon fork (colour matched to frame), Titec J bar cork grips and tape yet to be shellac'd, Hope stem, Hope headset,Hope mono mini pro brakes, XTR rapid rise rear and XTR front deraileur with Barcon shifters on Paul mounts, Use seat post, Brooks Ti Swift saddle, Wheels Halo freedom disc on Hope Pro 2 with Halo twin rail tyres. Crank due to be swapped out to Middleburn



















On One ScandAL prototype slot drop (Ex team race bike) single speed, Pace 29er rigid fork, tioga carbon bars, Hope stem, Hope mono minis with carbon levers, Hope headset, Middleburn crank with Surly chainring, Bonty X carbon seatpost, Brooks Ti Swift saddle, shown with wheels listed above

I think I am unlikely to finish this build as am I not feeling the love for it, so will probably brake up and sell the frame


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)




----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Major Glory said:


> Nice ride, MI_canuck. What grips are you running ?


Lizard Skin shortys (made for running with gripshifts... they are 80mm long I think)... custom red grip rings ordered direct through Lizard Skin...


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Latest picture - with new seat - Rocket V Team (219g)

Now down to 23.34 lbs... Still waiting on light weight (17g) seatpost clamp... and I've got some other bits that might get me just below 23lbs 

Rode it today for the time out on the trails... SWEEEEEEET it is!! :thumbsup: Definitely loving this new build... Fit is bang on. Fork (Reba Team) rides super nice - better than I even expected (I came from a Fox)... And the seat was actually very comfortable and a perfect fit.

Can't wait to ride some more!! 



















cheers


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

MI_canuck said:


> Latest picture - with new seat - Rocket V Team (219g)
> 
> Now down to 23.34 lbs... Still waiting on light weight (17g) seatpost clamp... and I've got some other bits that might get me just below 23lbs
> 
> ...


dude.. is that one of the super light KMC chains?


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

X10sl


----------



## plussa (Jul 12, 2005)




----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Nice build!! :thumbsup:

Love the orange!

2.4 RR's?


I'm running 2.25 RR's and a Reba... lovely combo!


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Some updated pics... Got my Rocket V Team saddle in white... Rode it on the trails for the first time yesterday... Pure bliss!!!! Man, I had a permagrin the whole ride! 

Ergos are PERFECT... and the Reba Team is an amazing fork!!


----------



## selin (Nov 20, 2009)

[/QUOTE]

Very nice build, but what happen to Mary?
What is the frame size of the inbred?


----------



## ReD_tomato (Jun 25, 2006)

Bianchi sok 29er SS


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

ReD_tomato: Bianchi sok 29er SS, great execution, best yet SOK. Quite rare actually.


----------



## grumblingcrustacean (Jan 31, 2006)

*a recent outing*

A few trees down on my local loop...


----------



## plussa (Jul 12, 2005)

selin said:


> Very nice build, but what happen to Mary?
> What is the frame size of the inbred?


The 18" Mary was a little on the small side for me, so I sold the frame and bought a 19,5" Inbred instead. Ride quality is very similar.

I love how 2,4" Racing Ralphs float over roots with 22 psi front and 26 psi rear.


----------



## Back Mamba (May 22, 2010)

Just got it this week


----------



## Joe dunnz (May 5, 2009)

*my 29ers*

misfit diSSent 29ers
09 fisher hifi 29er


----------



## mooto-x (Feb 9, 2008)

*MootoX 1x9*















Here's my freshly built MootoX 1x9 - Jones Bars, new Brooks Swift Ti, King Sour Apple HS, v-brakes and SS dropouts. It's kinda heavy at 26.4 now, but future new wheels might help.


----------



## whtahtefcuk (Sep 28, 2009)




----------



## whtahtefcuk (Sep 28, 2009)

Brice at AZ Bikes here in Flagstaff is making frames under Wright Cycles...

I am super excited about this bike... turns really fast for a 29er.


----------



## saltyman (Nov 21, 2009)

had mine off road today, superb ride, i love it!


----------



## *Big Dave* (Sep 27, 2008)

*Ladies and gentlemen, may I present the 2010 Specialized Stumpjumper 29 SS*


----------



## Rastaman (Jun 24, 2008)

*Big Dave* said:


>


That is sweet looking, mine just made it to the shop, will up early next week, cant wait.


----------



## toojayz (May 20, 2010)

Just picked it up yesterday :thumbsup:


----------



## Bounty Hunter (Nov 22, 2006)

Just finished the build. 08 Redline Monocog Flight 29er frame built up 1x9

More details here: https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=581552


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

I had followed the thread,turned out really SWEET!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mgersib (Apr 9, 2004)

Here's a couple of my new Ti El Mariachi...


----------



## wannabeRacer (Feb 9, 2004)

very nice, this might be my dream frame


----------



## Tyler1977 (Sep 12, 2008)

Very nice ride.
I don't like the etched graphics though.
As this is Lynskey built i would prefer the standard Ridgeline 29 with classic decals.


----------



## panzer07 (Jun 18, 2008)

*Linskey Ridgeline 29*

Linskey Ridgeline 29


----------



## JCSoCAL (Mar 15, 2006)

panzer07 said:


> Linskey Ridgeline 29


Panzer07- Nice Ridgeline. Is that the Industry Mill or Brushed finish?


----------



## EuroWeasel (May 23, 2010)

*in love*


----------



## wuznme (Feb 14, 2010)

just posted my own thread but figured i'd put it here too.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

mgersib said:


> Here's a couple of my new Ti El Mariachi...


Man, are you a Jeff Kabush fan? 

You're certainly a look-a-like in that pic! 












>


sweet wheels too btw  i have the same set... not the super lightest, but really not bad... they give the bike a burly looking while still being ~1750g per set


----------



## BIGfatED (Apr 26, 2005)

moschika said:


> been wanting to post in this thread for some time, so here it is, again.


 Sweet Sycip.


----------



## R.I.P.1 (May 3, 2010)

My RIP 9, I've had it for a month now and love it!


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Beauty!! Don't you just love the raw finish!? 

I have an Air 9 in this same finish... love it!


PS - any idea how much your Ardent's weigh? What width are they? Are they UST?


cheers


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

Just picked it up yesterday. Number 44 of 75


----------



## tedsalt (Sep 17, 2008)

*My Monkey trying on a Sherpa ...*










adjustments to come (to both the sherpa and the drop bar setup)


----------



## BikerTrashP.2 (Sep 6, 2004)

Nice bike wuznme! Here is mine:


----------



## wuznme (Feb 14, 2010)

BikerTrashP.2 said:


> Nice bike wuznme! Here is mine:
> 
> Thanks, you too.
> The Scandal frame is ridiculously light.
> I went to a 1x9 set-up and will be doing a wheelset soon. I'll post an updated pic when I get the wheels built.


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)




----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

heres mine


----------



## daschmaz (Feb 27, 2004)

*My 3 sons....*

Jamis Dragon 29er 1x8 my favorite bike EVER !!
Jamis D29 Carbon fast and light
Salsa Big Mama full XTR with XT Wheels-


----------



## foxtrot (Aug 20, 2008)

mgersib--I have to ask. What mm fork is that? 100? Working out well?


----------



## Rastaman (Jun 24, 2008)

I just pick up this last friday. XL 2010 Stumpy 29er ss It rides really nice , really smooth on the road as well. I will buy a smaller cog for shopping trip. I just need to cut the bar , they are too wide for my taste and play with my seat height , am very close to the spot.
Super happy with this bike.


----------



## Rastaman (Jun 24, 2008)

hopefully this is a better pic


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Gave it a grease bath today, no more creaks!









If you think a Lefty makes a nice ride, try adding a WWLT to the front also  Also great for the rock gardens.









Got a Salsa rear skewer today 

It rained today so the trails were too muddy (and I put my summer set on lol).


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Normbilt said:


>


Beautiful bike and a beautiful picture.


----------



## vindiggitydog (Aug 6, 2008)

*My new Jabber!!*

Here is my new build.....
2010 Jabber frame w/ Odis fork
Thomson post and stem
King headset
Laser team saddle
Stylo crankset
Easton XC One SS wheelset
Yada yada yada!!!!

Love this bike so far. It is truly all about the Wet Cat geometry!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

p nut said:


> Beautiful bike and a beautiful picture.


Thanks Here one from My View


----------



## pieterp (Jul 11, 2006)

My On One scandal project. Stripped the piant and modifying to down pull cable routing:


----------



## Major Glory (May 16, 2010)

PeterP - what did you use to strip the paint off your On One ?


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Mr Pink57 said:


> Gave it a grease bath today, no more creaks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know why, but I love this bike! 

I think the paint/graphics go well with the bars... combines for a really cool, funky look. :thumbsup:

The saddle, along with the red grips are a nice touch

Good job!


----------



## Orkje (May 3, 2006)

> Got a Salsa rear skewer today


I'd point that skewer lever up- or backwards before it grabs a root, branch or rock if I were you. Wonderful bike, though!


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Mr Pink57 said:


> If you think a Lefty makes a nice ride, try adding a WWLT to the front also  Also great for the rock gardens.


WWLT Front and Back Great for riding rock beds rigid


----------



## ebnickell (Feb 15, 2010)

here you go


----------



## desmodronic13 (Nov 29, 2008)

Here is mine:


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

ebnickell said:


> here you go


What wheels are on the Niner?


----------



## selin (Nov 20, 2009)

CrankBrothers cobalt 29
http://www.crankbrothers.com/wheel_cobalt_29.php


----------



## ktm05 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Here is my Snowflake...*

More pictures in this thread http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=6980667&postcount=148

I am impressed by the response you get from the fork.

/ktm05


----------



## pieterp (Jul 11, 2006)

Major Glory said:


> PeterP - what did you use to strip the paint off your On One ?


With liquid (chemical) paint stripper, scotchbrite patches, a big copper wire brush and a dremel with a wire brush.

Installed my single ring today.


----------



## jbw152 (Apr 13, 2010)

*GF 29er*

still needs work


----------



## utabintarbo (Jun 29, 2007)

The new hotness!










Black Sheep Stellar
Black Sheep Infinity seatpost
Reba Team Fork
Full X.0
Avid Elixir CR brakes
Chris King wheelset
Truvativ Noir cranks
Brooks saddle

More pics


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

I can't for the life of me figure out why people built a lightweight, custom, blinged out Ti bike and then put an ugly boat anchor of a saddle on them. 

That aside the rest of the bike is awesome!


----------



## utabintarbo (Jun 29, 2007)

big_slacker said:


> I can't for the life of me figure out why people built a lightweight, custom, blinged out Ti bike and then put an ugly boat anchor of a saddle on them.
> 
> That aside the rest of the bike is awesome!


I thank you for the kind words, and my ass/taint interface thanks me for the boat anchor. :thumbsup:


----------



## andish (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## andish (Oct 30, 2007)

my new bike


----------



## Team Rourke (May 19, 2010)

*My 29er*

Never posted a pic before.... finally figured it out!

Took the pic after this morning's 25 miler on Marquette, Michigan singletrack.


----------



## Team Rourke (May 19, 2010)




----------



## scandal (Feb 25, 2010)

*eccola*

finalmete


----------



## Team Rourke (May 19, 2010)

*One more*

one more of the monkey


----------



## andish (Oct 30, 2007)

*scale 29er XL*

scale 29er XL


----------



## mirko (Dec 24, 2009)

My Sintesi 829...  
- CarbonCycles Exotic Rigid Fork
- Fulcrum Red Metal 29 SL
- Specialized Captain 2,2 + Fast Trak LK 2,0
- Shimano SLX cassette rear der. and crankset

Weight 11Kg so it should be around 24 lbs... am i wrong?


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

mirko said:


> My Sintesi 829...
> - CarbonCycles Exotic Rigid Fork
> - Fulcrum Red Metal 29 SL
> - Specialized Captain 2,2 + Fast Trak LK 2,0
> ...


yup, little over 24 lbs... pretty nice.
been looking at CarbonCycles stuff, bars, stems bla bla bla, looks like nice stuff at a real price not the over blown price everyone else is selling at to get the word "carbon fiber" on the part.  how's that fork working for ya?


----------



## mirko (Dec 24, 2009)

thomllama said:


> yup, little over 24 lbs... pretty nice.
> been looking at CarbonCycles stuff, bars, stems bla bla bla, looks like nice stuff at a real price not the over blown price everyone else is selling at to get the word "carbon fiber" on the part.  how's that fork working for ya?


The fork is working gooood  
Light cheap and very VERY similar to other branded forks.
Seems strong as i don't ride only xc trails with this bike, that's why i use "not so light" wheels and tires


----------



## 97mach1 (Jul 12, 2008)

2009 RockHopper 29er Expert, P35's, Nevegals, Reba Team.


----------



## grizzler (Mar 30, 2009)

had my moto for about 8 months now, lot's of fun had to and to be had. all that's left stock are the frame, fork, and headset- soon to become an el mariachi!


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

mirko said:


> My Sintesi 829...
> - CarbonCycles Exotic Rigid Fork
> - Fulcrum Red Metal 29 SL
> - Specialized Captain 2,2 + Fast Trak LK 2,0
> ...


Nice ride! I like the white frame :thumbsup:

What tires you running?


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

MI_canuck said:


> Nice ride! I like the white frame :thumbsup:
> 
> What tires you running?


Looks like a Captain up front and a Fast Trak LK out back. He stats it in what you quoted...


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Oops...


----------



## MIN (Apr 14, 2007)

hi guys, the last ubdates of my Sworks HT 29" , 9,8kgs and ready to race!


----------



## reydin (Feb 5, 2007)

MIN said:


> hi guys, the last ubdates of my Sworks HT 29" , 9,8kgs and ready to race!


Did you start with the frame set or the whole bike?


----------



## R+P+K (Oct 28, 2009)

MIN said:


> hi guys, the last ubdates of my Sworks HT 29" , 9,8kgs and ready to race!
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Are your hand comfortable with levers like that?


----------



## vrclowncar (May 18, 2008)

I must be really really bored right now because I just looked through this entire thread  I took my 29r for a spin yesterday and I'm trying to nurse my sun burn as I type this haha fyi spf 30 is pretty useless hahaha

gotta say there are some very very very nice rides in this thread. I'm jealous of a lot of them, but I must say I do enjoy the bike I have a LOT.

my peace 9r multi









decent price and a 520 steel frame  seems like a great start to upgrade later. I already have a reba with the U-turn option on the way  as well as a set of used avid Juicy 5's but we'll see if that deal pans out.


----------



## soffiler (Dec 29, 2004)

*Gunnar Rock Hound*

My new ride.


----------



## radiocraig (May 28, 2010)

wrong spot


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

MIN said:


> hi guys, the last ubdates of my Sworks HT 29" , 9,8kgs and ready to race!


Sweet!! :thumbsup:

I like how Spesh has done the toptube on their 29ers... not the greatest for standover maybe (as it arches up), but looks cool 

How do you like that Hutchinson in the rear? Is it is a Toro? Tubeless?

What's the weight on that bad boy?


----------



## MIN (Apr 14, 2007)

*Sworks HT 29er*

Reydin!

I started with frame-fork set

R+P+K!

they are confortable but I don´t like this lever position too, but if I crash will not like to broken the frame with the brake levers :madman:

MI canuck!

the rear tire is a Hutchinson Python tubeless ready, rolling very fast, and the weight in LBS I think will be 21.60

regards!

Pd. I finished yesterday my first xc race with this bike, 6th position of my category and first 29er of course!:thumbsup:


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Nice result! :thumbsup:


----------



## radiocraig (May 28, 2010)

2010 Rockhopper SL Comp 29


----------



## lou926 (Sep 6, 2008)

*My RIG - 6 speed*

Lighter seat and seat post
Stan's Crest wheel set and Maxxis Ignitor's 
23.5 lbs
Love It!


----------



## malski (Aug 28, 2008)

*my new bike*

Just finished building this one for a class at school. welds aren't the prettiest but it rides better than anything I've ever been on.













































You'll have to excuse me though, I just finished my last final this morning. I need to go ride.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

Very cool! I'd love to hear more about the build: materials, process, tools, etc. 

After your ride of course! First things first.


----------



## refreshinglygood (Apr 15, 2006)

for a class at school????? high school or university????? wow, want to make me one of those????


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Wow!! Awesome build and GREAT job on the frame!! Love the colour too!! Some very nice components too... 2011 Fox, Racing Ralphs.... You obviously knew what you were doing :thumbsup:

Congrats!


----------



## malski (Aug 28, 2008)

it's a university class. I've gone pretty bike crazy this year. i built a pennyfarthing last quarter. I couldn't pass up a chance to build a real bike. the thing was a time vampire for 10 weeks but it is so worth it. I'd love to talk more about it and the process but this probably isn't the best place. maybe i'll start a new thread.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

do you have a blog? maybe start one


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

ikswonalam said:


> it's a university class. I've gone pretty bike crazy this year. i built a pennyfarthing last quarter. I couldn't pass up a chance to build a real bike. the thing was a time vampire for 10 weeks but it is so worth it. I'd love to talk more about it and the process but this probably isn't the best place. maybe i'll start a new thread.


did you make the frame too? I think the Blog Idea posted above is a cool idea :thumbsup:


----------



## refreshinglygood (Apr 15, 2006)

ikswonalam said:


> it's a university class. I've gone pretty bike crazy this year. i built a pennyfarthing last quarter. I couldn't pass up a chance to build a real bike. the thing was a time vampire for 10 weeks but it is so worth it. I'd love to talk more about it and the process but this probably isn't the best place. maybe i'll start a new thread.


Yeah, do it. While your at it, send it out to me, I'll be an independent tester for you


----------



## robtre (Apr 9, 2008)

*My new RIG*

Got a RIG! First 29er SS, I rode a TREK 69er SS before that. All Stock for now, BB7's dont stop me! Looking to upgrade brakes first, then on to shedding weight!


----------



## slowlybutsurly (Nov 10, 2009)

@robtre - Maybe your bb7s just need tuning/adjustment. I have bb7s on all of my bikes & they give me more than enough stopping power. Maybe you could also change your Roundagons to Cleansweeps or other aftermarket rotors. I've noticed that my bikes with the Cleansweeps & Ashimas stop better than the one with the Roundagons.

Oh, by the way, nice bike. 

Sorry for the OT...


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

nordstern1 said:


> @robtre - Maybe your bb7s just need tuning/adjustment. I have bb7s on all of my bikes & they give me more than enough stopping power.


+1:thumbsup:


----------



## robtre (Apr 9, 2008)

wELL iM 6'5" 220LBS. Perhaps I need to adjust my weight! My TREK had Avid Juicy's and they were great brakesREdline Moncog SS so Im putting the B7's on her bike to replace the RIM brakes.


----------



## MIN (Apr 14, 2007)

*my other 29er*

Hi guys, this is my other 29er


----------



## twindaddy (Jun 18, 2007)

Not nearly as sexy or pretty as some of the others here. My 2009 Paragon frame was recently replaced with a 2010. About the only stock items left are the frame and seatpost collar. X.9 drive train, Race Face carbon post and stem, Easton composite bars, Juicy 7's, XT/Stans wheelset and so on. Size large and 27 pounds. I'll shave about 2 pounds off of it this summer for racing.



















With a couple siblings..


----------



## slowlybutsurly (Nov 10, 2009)

@MIN - Wow! Love that extended seat tube, man! I want one like that...looks like my size.

What's the reason for the design of the dropouts & sliders?


----------



## refreshinglygood (Apr 15, 2006)

pwwaauuggghhh that looks like a weapon


----------



## bikingchad (Jul 15, 2009)

*"Death by Steel 29er" SS*

"Death by Steel 29er" SS

Nothing fancy just a built-up Dawes Deadeye from BD.

More: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157624216852575/


----------



## Rastaman (Jun 24, 2008)

lou926 said:


> Lighter seat and seat post
> Stan's Crest wheel set and Maxxis Ignitor's
> 23.5 lbs
> Love It!


How do u like those tires? I was thinking about getting them for bike too.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Just finished last night.


----------



## hoogie (Jun 26, 2009)

*singlar swift ...*

my singular swift ... had the frame for quite awhile, just finished and tested yesterday ... still waiting for a thomson seatpost and brooks swift saddle though ...


----------



## slowlybutsurly (Nov 10, 2009)

Yo P! Love the color of your Vassago! Congrats on the new bike!


----------



## banksd1983 (Jun 18, 2007)

Had it for more than 2 years. it finds use as my main trail bike at times, but lately has turned into my race rig


----------



## GreenLightGo (Oct 24, 2006)

MIN said:


> Hi guys, this is my other 29er


Very nice. It has subtle touches that I really like.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

banksd1983 said:


> Had it for more than 2 years. it finds use as my main trail bike at times, but lately has turned into my race rig


Super nice Air 9! :thumbsup: 

What's it weigh? you have a similar build to mine (Reba Team in front, twist grips, flat bar, etc.)


----------



## banksd1983 (Jun 18, 2007)

MI_canuck said:


> Super nice Air 9! :thumbsup:
> 
> What's it weigh? you have a similar build to mine (Reba Team in front, twist grips, flat bar, etc.)


Updated: 10599 grams, or 23.3 LBS


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

nordstern1 said:


> Yo P! Love the color of your Vassago! Congrats on the new bike!


Thanks. Went out for the first ride today and love the bike. Accidentally ran over a squirrel, too--I guess it's not a Jabberwocky for nothing!


----------



## banksd1983 (Jun 18, 2007)

MIN, what chainrings are those on the XTRs?


----------



## Woot (Jun 9, 2010)

*Nevermind Pics Too Big*

:madmax:


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

Woot said:


> Some donor parts from my GT I-Drive 5 FS that just didn't work for me. A few coins and this is what I have so far. The ti eggbeaters just arrived and will be upgrading the GT parts ASAP and other peices as I can. Surprisingly (at least to me) it rides like a dream.


pics aren't showing


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Woot said:


> Nevermind pics too big:madmax:


If you use photobucket, you can choose a resolution size before uploading. I usually choose the "large" size.


----------



## chris1911 (May 26, 2009)




----------



## selin (Nov 20, 2009)

Mary SS:


----------



## selin (Nov 20, 2009)

Another two:


----------



## johnsogr (May 31, 2009)

*New MCR9*

After returning my cracked Air9, just finished my MCR9


----------



## KYjelly (Mar 11, 2010)

My 2010 Titus Ti Rockstar..


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

Now that is a sweet ride! How much did it set you back?



KYjelly said:


> My 2010 Titus Ti Rockstar..


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

KYjelly said:


> My 2010 Titus Ti Rockstar..


that is one sexy bike:thumbsup:


----------



## bloo (Apr 2, 2008)

wow that Rockstar is...wow, just wow! thanks for posting this!


----------



## Hundun (Jun 2, 2010)

Unbranded CroMo frame from BikeIsland


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

That rockstar is just awesome.


----------



## mcstumpy (Aug 20, 2008)

Rockstar is the nicest looking bike I have seen here in some time.
Really good looking ride. So different than you normally see on the trails.
Enjoy it.


----------



## KYjelly (Mar 11, 2010)

Cheers guys  Yeah, its alot of bike for a slob like me. Still dialling it in and learning how to ride it to its full. 180km (120mi?) ride this weekend should get either the bike or my arse bedded in properly.

TwoHeadsBrewing : You dont want to know (and Im scared to say!). Lets just say, my garage got a nice new dial-to-base alarm system installed this week - just incase.


----------



## amillmtb (Jun 24, 2005)

Got it 2 weeks ago, I love it. I have an XX Spider and rings on order.


----------



## AGrant (Jan 28, 2009)

banksd1983 said:


> Had it for more than 2 years. it finds use as my main trail bike at times, but lately has turned into my race rig


Amazing how this Niner just stands there by itself!  You have great taste in bikes AND seats! :thumbsup: Great looking ride. I love my EMD!


----------



## DG5 (Apr 30, 2007)

just repainted.


----------



## dynamitedread (Nov 29, 2009)

Thought I'd through my Super Monkey into the mix. Hope you all enjoy


----------



## Drea (Aug 23, 2008)

dynamitedread

Please send me your DT Swiss fork... Now


----------



## Drea (Aug 23, 2008)

DT5

I like your new paint. I had a similar idea for a project once. I was going to end the white parts with the UCI colours around the tube.


----------



## dynamitedread (Nov 29, 2009)

Glad you like the fork mate.Must admit it's sort of funny no amount of carbon will ever make this bike light but i still love her


----------



## ssm-gd3 (Apr 30, 2009)

new tires on my outcast


----------



## Sunburst576 (Feb 26, 2008)

My new edition Jet9, I9's, XTR Drivetrain, Hope bling. 27LBS


----------



## Drea (Aug 23, 2008)

dynamitedread said:


> Glad you like the fork mate.Must admit it's sort of funny no amount of carbon will ever make this bike light but i still love her


I sure do:thumbsup:

Well weight really isn't that important even tho light bikes are nice to lift around. My 29'er is 20.7lbs = plenty light for me.


----------



## STP (Jan 22, 2004)

*New Retrotec 29er*

I just got this built up a couple of days ago and I'm really stoked on how it turned out. I was going to build it up Single Speed but decided in the end to go w/ a 1 x 9 setup. With the EBB I always have to option down the road to try it if I want to.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

Nice ride!


----------



## slowlybutsurly (Nov 10, 2009)

Beautiful bike, STP! Very classy color combination!

If that was mine, it would be SS with a Brooks saddle to give it an even more retro look.


----------



## gimlilongbow (Apr 8, 2010)

Just got my first 29'er! It's a basic Diamondback Overdrive, but I've got 30 miles on it so far and I'm really enjoying it. Now I'm just trying to keep from upgrading things on it.... Well, at least until they break.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

STP said:


> I just got this built up a couple of days ago and I'm really stoked on how it turned out. I was going to build it up Single Speed but decided in the end to go w/ a 1 x 9 setup. With the EBB I always have to option down the road to try it if I want to.


Is it hanging out in the local beauty salon?  Chicks dig those extra three inches huh? :thumbsup: 
Sweet bike!


----------



## slowlybutsurly (Nov 10, 2009)

Fresh from the LBS...










I think it's a good deal at $830.

I'll be swapping out some of the parts within the week before i ride it.


----------



## BJKremer (Jul 26, 2007)

Alfined Inbred. Love it! Should be even sweeter with a new 11 speed Alfine.


----------



## bloo (Apr 2, 2008)

STP said:


> I just got this built up a couple of days ago and I'm really stoked on how it turned out. I was going to build it up Single Speed but decided in the end to go w/ a 1 x 9 setup. With the EBB I always have to option down the road to try it if I want to.


wow, nice build!

what wheelset do you have on there, did you polish those rims? could you post more pics?


----------



## STP (Jan 22, 2004)

bloo said:


> wow, nice build!
> 
> what wheelset do you have on there, did you polish those rims? could you post more pics?


The wheels are silver Salsa Semi rims that I built up to silver Chris King ISO disc hubs using DT Comp spokes w/ silver alloy nipples. Can you tell I have a silver theme going here? 
I'll try to post up a few more pictures tonight.


----------



## STP (Jan 22, 2004)

bloo said:


> wow, nice build!
> 
> what wheelset do you have on there, did you polish those rims? could you post more pics?


Here you go.


----------



## bloo (Apr 2, 2008)

STP said:


> The wheels are silver Salsa Semi rims that I built up to silver Chris King ISO disc hubs using DT Comp spokes w/ silver alloy nipples. Can you tell I have a silver theme going here?
> I'll try to post up a few more pictures tonight.


ah man, i wish i had known they had silver rims, they would have looked killer on my Dillinger.

thanks for the additional pics! love the attention to detail!


----------



## STP (Jan 22, 2004)

nordstern1 said:


> Beautiful bike, STP! Very classy color combination!
> 
> If that was mine, it would be SS with a Brooks saddle to give it an even more retro look.


I was going to do the Brooks Swallow but I just couldn't see it working for me in the long run. I still may try it as a Single Speed some day but I enjoy the versatility of having some gears.


----------



## STP (Jan 22, 2004)

slocaus said:


> Is it hanging out in the local beauty salon?  Chicks dig those extra three inches huh? :thumbsup:
> Sweet bike!


Not a beauty salon. Just a LBS w/ lots of beautiful custom bikes. 
As for the chicks I hope you are right!


----------



## jay7 (May 23, 2010)

Here's my first 29er. It was originally a single speed sold by a local company called KROSS. Now it's coverted to 8-speed Alfine IGH (32x20 cogs). The bike is based on steel frame built on Reynolds 631 tubing.

A couple of photos taken during my trip to Beskid Zywiecki (mountains in Poland):


----------



## KYjelly (Mar 11, 2010)

Took the rockstar out yesterday to play at OHV. Bike is feeling more and more awesome the more I ride it!


----------



## The_Stig (Jul 24, 2008)

And let there be SRAM XX.


----------



## hoogie (Jun 26, 2009)

from a couple of weekends ago ... craters of the moon/wairakei forest in taupo, new zealand

not what you would see on your usual everyday ride ...


----------



## fux (Oct 21, 2006)

My rip. 26.45 Lb`s.....


----------



## bobbotron (Nov 28, 2007)

hoogie said:


> from a couple of weekends ago ... craters of the moon/wairakei forest in taupo, new zealand
> 
> not what you would see on your usual everyday ride ...


Riiiiight on. I love that area - don't melt your tires! :arf:


----------



## sachase (Jan 1, 2005)

my new bike with new XX upgrades. cant wait to try the 2x10 set up.


----------



## dantheman9758 (Jul 30, 2010)

*The White Knight*

2011 Specialized Rockhopper Pro 29

Currently stock except for...

*Mountain King 2.4 front, with a Captain Control 2.0 rear
*Specialized XC lockable grips
*Speedplay Frog Chromoly clipless pedals
*Honey colored Brooks b17 saddle, with my own custom hack job (lighter, and looks sexy now)
*2010 RST M-29 front suspension fork, (wow... fork is awesome for the price) 
*Lizard skin (of course)
*some cheap-o cateye8 speed/odo

Currently weighs in at 29.5 lbs (the brooks is heavy but hey... I drank the brooks cool-aid so that makes it worth it right?) :thumbsup:


----------



## Drea (Aug 23, 2008)

While it's not the most expensive bike in this thread, it does look great (all tho I don't fansy the Brooks saddle).

Happy riding.


----------



## R+P+K (Oct 28, 2009)

How are finding the rst forks? They seem like a decent upgrade for the price.


----------



## dantheman9758 (Jul 30, 2010)

I purchased that RST fork last week for only $288, some locations are charging as much as $400 but if you shop around you can still find great deals. One of the best bang for your buck forks out there IMO, it's better in every way (build quality, flex, adjustability, etc) than the equally priced fork that came with my Rockhopper, the RST Recon Silver SL. 

Yeah my bike is actually quite "cheap" compared to a lot of the bikes I've seen here, I've got a few parts that still seem very slack to me, that I feel should be upgraded down the road for durability, weight, and stigma reasons. (Like my avid juicy 3 brakes, they've gotten poor feedback from many people). I'm just taking my time with the upgrades though and REALLY enjoying this bike! - Everything works well together right now and I ride the heck out of it! (and looks good too!). As far as the brooks, I drank it's "comfort" cool-aid just like I did the 29er cool-aid... I gotta say both are gooood!!!


----------



## 28-XXX-30 (Jul 17, 2010)

*Niner EMD / XTR / Ultimate Carbon - Ti*

MY new build . . Stans Tubeless 355 Rims + CXRay spokes + 120 point Ti hub arriving soon . . currently 10.5Kg, should be sub 10kg once complete : )


----------



## jimmythefly (Sep 10, 2005)

With aero nubbins for a mixed-surface time-trial sort of event I did.


----------



## banksd1983 (Jun 18, 2007)

I've had the frame almost 3 years now?

weighs 21.9 pounds as you see it, and is my XC race bike only.


----------



## slowlybutsurly (Nov 10, 2009)

*2010 KHS Tucson*

My new KHS Tucson. It started out as this...










After the upgrades & maiden voyage...


























Not as hot as the bikes here but i'm enjoying it nonetheless. :thumbsup:


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

El Mariachi


----------



## Drea (Aug 23, 2008)

What do you use it for? Nice color.


----------



## Drea (Aug 23, 2008)

banksd1983 said:


> I've had the frame almost 3 years now?
> 
> weighs 21.9 pounds as you see it, and is my XC race bike only.


Flippin' nice :thumbsup:


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Ours


----------



## eric_syd (Nov 10, 2005)

Nice setup with standard cranks on the tandem..


----------



## topmounter (Jul 30, 2003)

The maiden voyage was today... rides amazing.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

That Fandango Tandem is sweet!

Here is mine...


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

total waaaa... only thing to look at on my 29er right now .... was going to to an update image of the bike after 90% upgrades to it, but not worth it now ...


----------



## yak (Jul 3, 2006)

*09 peace + 07 xxix*

peace with niner fork and other good bits.
freshly painted xxix - was naked without paint but started to rust a little. Running 8spd Alfine and white bros rock solid.


----------



## firestarter (Oct 3, 2006)




----------



## eloh29 (Sep 29, 2009)

My Inbred 29er... a riot of colours  
View attachment 565537


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

^^What size is that? Seems to be a very steep angle on the TT.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

eloh29 said:


> My Inbred 29er... a riot of colours


Pumpkin - just in time for fall.


----------



## 59Bassman (Aug 2, 2010)

First mountain bike, about an hour into my first MTB ride on a local trail. It's a 2009 Fuji Tahoe Pro 29er:










The reflectors have now been removed.


----------



## E ! (Jan 15, 2005)

*2011 Giant talon -1*

Had to get an inexpensive all around bike. Now i can ride singletrack to work,sweet!


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Just need a new SS rear hub and a lighter stem.


----------



## Pedalhead (Jul 14, 2005)

Also posted in the Singular photos thread, but I'm happy to pimp this everywhere I can. My new Singular Pegasus...























































Weight comes in a bit below 23.5lbs, and that's with some heavy Hope M4 180/203 brakes. Might change them soon.

She's a beautiful ride, exactly what I had intended...super fast over long distances (100+ km), but also really comfortable over those distances. The most surprising thing is how well it handles in fast & twisty singletrack, just brilliant. My new favourite bike ever!


----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)

Right after I built it. Brake lines still need shortening. No saddle time on it yet and a weekend to Prague will probably delay that even further.


----------



## GreenLightGo (Oct 24, 2006)

collideous said:


> Right after I built it. Brake lines still need shortening. No saddle time on it yet and a weekend to Prague will probably delay that even further.


Holy Moly  I like it! Interested in feedback on the Q-ring once you've got some saddle time.


----------



## flizzz (Sep 4, 2010)




----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)

GreenLightGo said:


> Interested in feedback on the Q-ring once you've got some saddle time.


I have to disappoint, there's a very round Action-Tec ring on there.


----------



## BairdM3 (Apr 23, 2009)

*2010 Stumpjumper 29er HT*

Here's my 29er...thinking of going SS and rigid with a Niner Carbon fork, but haven't pulled the trigger yet..

Upgrades/changes:

-Edge Composites Mountain Sweep bar
-ESI Chunky grips
-Thomson Elite post/clamp
-Selle Italia SLR XC saddle
-Chris King BB, red
-Rotor Q-Ring, 34t SS
-MRP chain guide
-XTR pedals
-Carbon Ti rear QR
-Schwalbe Nobby Nics


















Thanks for looking!


----------



## joshuagore (Oct 15, 2009)

In chronological order. The last bike is the only one that remains in my possession. It is also my favorite. 

























It now sports a wb fm 135... This fork suits the bike and my riding style much better than the pictured reba.


----------



## GreenLightGo (Oct 24, 2006)

BairdM3 said:


> Here's my 29er...thinking of going SS and rigid with a Niner Carbon fork, but haven't pulled the trigger yet..
> 
> Upgrades/changes:
> 
> ...


That's a great setup :thumbsup:


----------



## Drea (Aug 23, 2008)

@Pedalhead

That Singular looks suuuper slick.


----------



## mbogosia (Aug 2, 2004)

I don't think I posted this here yet. This is my 2010 X-Caliber.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

*Banshee Paradox*

Can't believe I've never posted any of mine here  So here goes....my current ride, Banshee Paradox XL, Thomson setback post, 110/0 stem, Easton EA50 flat bar 685mm and Ergon GX2 grips, Minute 120, Hope Mono Mini 160R/Juicy7 F _(need adapter for PM for Hope front)_ , LX M580 cranks, LX M580 shifters, XT RD and FD, Hope Pro2/Flow wheels, 7spd cassette on SS hub, XC-AT rear/Rampage front tubeless with Stans, WTB PureV, Cane Creek S3 headset, M520 pedals. Weight on bathroom digital scale says about 28lbs, definitely doesn't feel heavy. The "nice" pics were taken while I was trying out the Reba @ 100mm, haven't managed to get any good ones since I went to the Minute.


----------



## DFYFZX (Jun 19, 2009)

Build thread here: https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=652509


----------



## littlebus (Apr 25, 2010)

my two 29er



pivot mach 429



niner one9


----------



## FZ40 (Aug 12, 2008)

Nice :thumbsup:
What size is the Pivot and what is the weight of it?


----------



## littlebus (Apr 25, 2010)

FZ40 said:


> Nice :thumbsup:
> What size is the Pivot and what is the weight of it?


the pivot is a med. im 5'11" with a 34 inseam ,
its around 26.5 lbs last time i weighted it , its less now


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)




----------



## SlikRick (Sep 14, 2010)

Heres my Talon 2, just finished my first race today.


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

Nice rides everyone.. cant wait to get my bike up once I get a frame... right now it is just a load of parts sitting on my desk waiting to be assembled.


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

thomllama said:


> total waaaa... only thing to look at on my 29er right now .... was going to to an update image of the bike after 90% upgrades to it, but not worth it now ...


*and the replacement!! * Nice!!:thumbsup:


----------



## texsurf21 (Jun 4, 2009)

Here's my new Air9 Carbon. Amazing bike!!


----------



## tarzan (Apr 11, 2005)

My Niner Air 9 - probably the best bike I've ever ridden!
It's a few months old and I rode some epic races with it - Transmaurienne in de southern Alps, 160km's of Bouillon in Belgium, 125 km of Houffalize in Belgium, etc. I made it 2 times on the podium, 1 first place and 1 third place.


----------



## Drea (Aug 23, 2008)

Lovely bike tarzan and congrats on your podiums!

Could you post some spec on your drivetrain?


----------



## joepa150 (Jul 23, 2010)

My New Felt Nine Trail


----------



## tarzan (Apr 11, 2005)

Drea said:


> Lovely bike tarzan and congrats on your podiums!
> 
> Could you post some spec on your drivetrain?


Thx!

Drivetrain is an xtr cranckset with a 22 t shimano chainring and a 36 t Ta ring. Kmc x9 chain and an 11 -34 xt casette. Frontderailleur is a Sram X9 and rear an xtr short cage. In a few week I'll change the x9 for an ultegra with Speen adaptor. With the 22-34 I could climb even the steepest hills in the Alps. In the Transmaurienne we did a climb of 38% for 1km :eekster: and a climb of 17km and 1800m of height :skep:


----------



## zonoskar (Jan 22, 2004)

I recently got on the 29er bandwagon with this 2nd hand 2010 Kona Unit29 frame. Not diggin' the single speed, but the larger wheels rock. I'm secretly wanting the Pivot 429 or the TNT Turner Sultan (I don't think I'll like the DW version after losing 1800 euro on the DW spot that I didn't like). But riding fully rigid has its charm too, although it's slower and more painful to my back, LOL.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Nice Kona right there and nice photography skills too!


----------



## ricot83 (Jul 2, 2008)

MMcG said:


> Nice Kona right there and nice photography skills too!


Ditto


----------



## DAVP (May 16, 2006)

Normbilt said:


>


Nice!! Great job on the matching Vicious!

I have a Firetruck-red Spot Brand fork that I'm thinking about getting painted to match my new Ventana or just go Black or keep it red... :???:

Due to a hand injury I have yet to ride this bike, but I was able to build it (one handed) New frame, old parts, 25.5lbs with squishy fork:


----------



## GreenLightGo (Oct 24, 2006)

zonoskar said:


> Not diggin' the single speed, but the larger wheels rock.


Try a larger cog in the back, you're turning a pretty big gear....


----------



## bykegnurd (Jun 8, 2005)

zonoskar said:


> I recently got on the 29er bandwagon with this 2nd hand 2010 Kona Unit29 frame. Not diggin' the single speed, but the larger wheels rock. I'm secretly wanting the Pivot 429 or the TNT Turner Sultan (I don't think I'll like the DW version after losing 1800 euro on the DW spot that I didn't like). But riding fully rigid has its charm too, although it's slower and more painful to my back, LOL.


I was riding SS only for about 4 years before I trashed my back... now I'm relegated to gears only... when I hear someone able bodied say they don't like SSing, I get very bitter. Sack up Shirley, it's awesome.


----------



## Peetooorrrr (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## chase1963 (Jul 31, 2007)

Nice bike peet. Great shots you got too. I want one of those bike stands. Got a name and link for it?


----------



## Peetooorrrr (Nov 17, 2009)

Hey,

Thanks, it's a stand for 26inch wheels, so it's not very steady when u use it.

http://www.google.nl/search?hl=nl&q=pro+bike+stand&um=1&biw=1680&bih=832&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=iw


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Peetooorrrr said:


>


Awesome. Mike Sinyard is groaning and sweating and having some really bad nightmares now. Putting a bastard company fork on his precious jewels. :thumbsup:


----------



## darth tracer (Jan 13, 2004)

*my ventana el patron*

My 26 lbish 22inch fs 29er.


----------



## DFYFZX (Jun 19, 2009)

zonoskar said:


> I recently got on the 29er bandwagon with this 2nd hand 2010 Kona Unit29 frame. Not diggin' the single speed, but the larger wheels rock. I'm secretly wanting the Pivot 429 or the TNT Turner Sultan (I don't think I'll like the DW version after losing 1800 euro on the DW spot that I didn't like). But riding fully rigid has its charm too, although it's slower and more painful to my back, LOL.


If it hurts your bike, flip the stem over. I run my stem +5 degrees when rigid and flipped over to -5 degrees when I use suspension. It keeps the riding position feeling about the same for my back:thumbsup:


----------



## Morals (May 17, 2009)

Just got my Orbea Alma 2 weeks ago of Ebay for what I consider a steal. Hit real trails once with it (ride my 26" YBB for beater daily rides/night rides). Gonna throw on a green King BB and some Racing Ralphs that came in the mail today.

I freaking LOVE it. It's unreal so far. Just one ride....I know, but man, I can tell such a difference in the payoff. You give it juice and it just gives right back....ALL DAY.

I'm sold!


----------



## Morals (May 17, 2009)

wow, can't post pics or edit my posts....that kinda blows.

oh well


----------



## zonoskar (Jan 22, 2004)

GreenLightGo said:


> Try a larger cog in the back, you're turning a pretty big gear....


Even larger? I was spinning out on the straights at 27 Km/h. I was thinking to put a smaller cog in the back. I now run 36x18, but 36x17 would be better I think, it's not very hilly here, mostly flat. But all that is moot now since I adapted the slider to bolt on a derailleurpad.












DFYFZX said:


> If it hurts your bike, flip the stem over. I run my stem +5 degrees when rigid and flipped over to -5 degrees when I use suspension. It keeps the riding position feeling about the same for my back:thumbsup:


That's a great idea for when I get a suspension fork to go on this bike.



bykegnurd said:


> I was riding SS only for about 4 years before I trashed my back... now I'm relegated to gears only... when I hear someone able bodied say they don't like SSing, I get very bitter. Sack up Shirley, it's awesome.


Well, I'd like not to bust my back. Besides, I'm not a young lad anymore.


----------



## Drea (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks. I imagine the 22 is only for crazy climbing. How's the 36-11 in terms of top speed?


----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Doug_ID said:


>


Whoa! Wait.........

Last bike I saw you post was black and steel, now this is blue and gray, scandium and carbon. You got a little 'splainin' ta do! I see the Flickr title, but still.... 

Damn, it is purdy. :thumbsup:


----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

slocaus said:


> Whoa! Wait.........
> 
> Last bike I saw you post was black and steel, now this is blue and gray, scandium and carbon. You got a little 'splainin' ta do! I see the Flickr title, but still....
> 
> Damn, it is purdy. :thumbsup:


Lol! you caught me. Yep the KM is on temporary hiatus in the garage. Will be building it back up as funds allow over the winter. Just could not pass up on getting one of these Selma's though so had to go for it.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Doug_ID said:


> Lol! you caught me. Yep the KM is on temporary hiatus in the garage. Will be building it back up as funds allow over the winter. Just could not pass up on getting one of these Selma's though so had to go for it.


How much lighter is the Selma? It really is a good locking bike, and I bet it rides very different, being so much lighter.


----------



## desmodronic13 (Nov 29, 2008)

Morals said:


> wow, can't post pics or edit my posts....that kinda blows.
> 
> oh well


I'll Help


----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

slocaus said:


> How much lighter is the Selma? It really is a good locking bike, and I bet it rides very different, being so much lighter.


Hmmm not really sure. I never weighed the KM. Just using my bathroom scale the selma is aprox 23 as is. I would guess it is 4-5 pounds lighter than the KM was.

The majority of my rides are just on gravel/dirt roads. I enjoyed riding the KM but the Selma with the niner fork does feel significantly smoother over the washboard.


----------



## kerfed (Sep 27, 2010)

texsurf21 said:


> Here's my new Air9 Carbon. Amazing bike!!


What's the build on this??
How much does it weigh?


----------



## tarzan (Apr 11, 2005)

Drea said:


> Thanks. I imagine the 22 is only for crazy climbing. How's the 36-11 in terms of top speed?


Here you find a gear calculator: http://www.sheldonbrown.com/gears/

For example: 110 rpm with a 36 - 11 gear gives you a topspeed of 45km/h.


----------



## sandiasnow (Aug 21, 2010)

First ride! I love this bike. Can't wait to take it out again.


----------



## Joe dunnz (May 5, 2009)

*my new addition to the stable*

rip 9 i built up last week,


----------



## bik-ing (Mar 14, 2010)

*29er in Swiss/Italian Alps*

My OnOne 29er, changed from rigid to Fox suspension, riding Italian Alps was impressive (especially while coming from the lowlands (NL)).









But also Swiss Alps were lovely









Very happy 29er bik-ing


----------



## CasteelG (Sep 19, 2009)

I know, I know. I'm cross posting up the wazoo. I'm just really excited.

The bike is blast to ride so far, I have it mostly dialed in after a single ride.


----------



## BikerTrashP.2 (Sep 6, 2004)

collideous said:


> Right after I built it. Brake lines still need shortening. No saddle time on it yet and a weekend to Prague will probably delay that even further.
> 
> https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4136/4938422639_85691edaeb_b.jpg


Holy crap is that SEXY! :eekster: I loving the bikes with the Lefty forks too, but yours, wow. :thumbsup:


----------



## rmasse10 (Aug 21, 2010)

CasteelG said:


> I know, I know. I'm cross posting up the wazoo. I'm just really excited.
> 
> The bike is blast to ride so far, I have it mostly dialed in after a single ride.


Sweat ride...!


----------



## sachase (Jan 1, 2005)




----------



## 22Rowdy22 (Sep 8, 2010)

My new ride. Pretty excited about it. Not the most expensive bike on the site but....


----------



## minh (May 23, 2004)

desmodronic13 said:


> I'll Help


nice E39 M5. IMO, the best M5 (though interested in upcoming F10).


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

A few more rides to shake it all out - shock pressures, fit, etc. - and I'll trim the steerer.

I can credit MTBR for a lot of this bike - bought the frameset from classifieds, and wheels from Mike C. I then sold the previous 26er frame and wheels to other folks on the classifieds. Pretty cool.


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

nice bikes everyone... keep those pics coming!


----------



## fux (Oct 21, 2006)

*My latest...*


----------



## grizzler (Mar 30, 2009)

very very excited.


----------



## htfu_aaron (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## J_DiMiceli (Oct 22, 2010)

My new Access 9.7. So much fun to ride.


----------



## Thameth (Dec 14, 2007)

My 6mth old HiFi Plus


----------



## Kholdstare79 (Aug 5, 2010)

Here is mine Trek/Gary Fisher Collection Marlin, and sorry I couldn't get the embedded links to work properly. So I'll just post the links instead...

http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/KEohT7RBBKGPDehbS_ayxR-Q5VTgBW3NRYtvggoV-X0?feat=directlink

http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/CJZnueN7XMx9fIHTR-L9OB-Q5VTgBW3NRYtvggoV-X0?feat=directlink


----------



## Windy City Johnny (Sep 17, 2010)

Titanium HT frame
Exotic Carbon fork and stem
LP Composites bar
Moots seat post
Sram shifters and rear derailleur, XTR front
Paul Love levers
Avid DB 7 brakes
Noir Carbon Cranks
Chris King headset and bottom bracket
Sun Ringle Black Flag Pro Wheelset


----------



## one4teen (Jul 13, 2010)

I know it's in it's early stages, but I can' help but be excited.


----------



## niche77 (Sep 4, 2010)

Just finished it this week and came back from it's maiden voyage! What an experience, 8.5 miles of pleasure, so quiet, awesome climber, all rigid which was so much fun coming from a 6" AM bike!


----------



## oliversen (May 24, 2006)

my most favourite ride out of my stable



oliversen


----------



## appleSSeed (Dec 29, 2003)

Normbilt said:


>


are the fork dropouts supposed to face the opposite direction?


----------



## rmasse10 (Aug 21, 2010)

appleSSeed said:


> are the fork dropouts supposed to face the opposite direction?


Good catch


----------



## Miles2go (Nov 4, 2006)

My wife's 29er. 2010 Pivot Mach 429 - Factory XT - DT 240s Hubs/DT X470 Rims

Mine's being built.


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

appleSSeed said:


> are the fork dropouts supposed to face the opposite direction?


The brake mount would seem to suggest "Yes"


----------



## Simonhi (Jun 16, 2010)

My Lynskey Pro 29 Lefty, finished last week.

Fresh as a daisy ...













































































































Used ...


----------



## desmodronic13 (Nov 29, 2008)

Amazing bike... Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Bolshoi125 (Jan 7, 2010)

current pics. Marin alpine trail 29er.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

Cannot decide which I would rather ride every day, Simonhi titanium hardtail or Fux's carbon hardtail. Awesome assembly's and very sweet collection of 29ers from Team MTBR. Over and out! Go Giants!


----------



## XX29er (Oct 29, 2010)

2011 Voodoo Canzo 29er - SRAM XX build 
Rock Shox RT3 rear
Rock Shox XX Reba 29 - 100mm
Handspun wheels: SRAM X9 hubs on ZTR rims w/ DT-swiss competition spokes...


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

Nice Canzo! What made you pick that bike over the others like it (Flagstaff, Big Mama, etc.)


----------



## XX29er (Oct 29, 2010)

TwoHeadsBrewing said:


> Nice Canzo! What made you pick that bike over the others like it (Flagstaff, Big Mama, etc.)


Living in Tucson, Arizona, I wanted to support the Arizona MTB builders...Before Interbike, I didn't know that Voodoo was in Flagstaff...I was just looking for a frame to build up my XX grupo with and I knew I wanted a 29er and passed by the BTI booth at Interbike when I saw this beauty...
I will do a full write up review later in the month, maybe in December, on my Voodoo Canzo 29er...

Happy Riding...:thumbsup:


----------



## bads1buell (Sep 17, 2010)

*08 Kona Smoke*

Grabbed this 2-9 Smoke SS yesterday from Craigslist for 150.00

SetUp as a Single Speed. 32Tx20T. 
SE Racing Crankset, Odyssey Chainring, Surly Cog, WTB WeirWolf LT Tires, RaceFace Atlas Seatpost , RaceFace Evolve Stem, Azonic Bars, Lizard Skin Lock-On Grips, WTB Saddle, M424 Pedals.


----------



## jtemple (Feb 3, 2010)

Vertex:


----------



## appleSSeed (Dec 29, 2003)

sweet Kona! great score pricewise too


----------



## lucky mosquito (Nov 18, 2005)




----------



## htfu_aaron (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## sin3kal (Feb 17, 2008)

> Grabbed this 2-9 Smoke SS yesterday from Craigslist for 150.00
> 
> SetUp as a Single Speed. 32Tx20T.
> SE Racing Crankset, Odyssey Chainring, Surly Cog, WTB WeirWolf LT Tires, RaceFace Atlas Seatpost , RaceFace Evolve Stem, Azonic Bars, Lizard Skin Lock-On Grips, WTB Saddle, M424 Pedals.


That is awesome to see what a capable mountain bike that commuter can be transformed into!:thumbsup:


----------



## coot271 (Sep 15, 2010)

gimlilongbow said:


> Just got my first 29'er! It's a basic Diamondback Overdrive, but I've got 30 miles on it so far and I'm really enjoying it. Now I'm just trying to keep from upgrading things on it.... Well, at least until they break.


I was just looking through the threads for some overdrives! Do yu still have it? If you do, please post some more pics of it.....I'm thinking about purchasing one. BTW, what size is it??? 16, 18, or 20 inch?:thumbsup:


----------



## Boodro (Nov 15, 2010)

*Felt Nine Carbon Team*

Mine...


----------



## BenTX (Dec 12, 2010)

2010 Surly Karate Monkey Chumbucket Red
2010 Shimano SLX groupset
RockShox Tora SL 100mm fork
Avid BB7s and Avid FR-5 levers
Cheap wheelset and hubs because I go through rims so often. Upgrading to DT 240s on Velocity P35s after the holidays though
Oury Lock on Grips
Now running a 203mm rotor on the Front
Bontrager Jones XC tire front, Kenda Small Block 8 in the rear
Crankbrothers Candy SL pedals, bashed a ton of times and never broken, love 'em.

This bike was a big project for me and I totally love it, next project will definitely be a full suspension.


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

BenTX said:


> Cheap wheelset and hubs because I go through rims so often. Upgrading to DT 240s on Velocity P35s after the holidays though
> .


P-35's are pretty awesome!! They are pretty rugged too! I have cracked a rim or 2 by having large rocks roll out from under the tire and pop up and smack the rim. The P-35's (and blunts for that matter) use a softer alum compound,might dent, scratch, ding up but they are hard actually make useless!! I love my P-35's

If you go tubeless use Gorilla tape and some good stems over their system, it's stronger and easier to do!


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

XX29er said:


> Living in Tucson, Arizona, I wanted to support the Arizona MTB builders...Before Interbike, I didn't know that Voodoo was in Flagstaff...I was just looking for a frame to build up my XX grupo with and I knew I wanted a 29er and passed by the BTI booth at Interbike when I saw this beauty...
> I will do a full write up review later in the month, maybe in December, on my Voodoo Canzo 29er...
> 
> Happy Riding...:thumbsup:


yup, Voodoo has a nice new building they are(were?) working on in Flagstaff, actually should be in there now :thumbsup:

Did a little interview of them in my first Podcast if you are interested in a little history of them...

feed://ectrr.com/TrailTireTV/files/blog.xml


----------



## alexandrezulu (Dec 9, 2010)

Specialized Stumpjumper 29er



Rio de Janeiro, Brazil.


----------



## Shotguns (Jul 20, 2009)

Large EMD9 Built 5 days ago!


----------



## IstongKowldPaRin (Apr 6, 2009)

GF Trek Marlin 29er.

Only original parts remained are frame and saddle.

from this










to this


----------



## jncarpenter (Dec 20, 2003)




----------



## jkelch01 (Dec 21, 2010)




----------



## seat_boy (May 16, 2006)

My new (to me) '08 Stumpjumper 29er, size XL:


----------



## Nickbm3 (Nov 10, 2010)

*Heres mine...*

First bike in about 15 years... 2011 Trek GF Utopia.

First pic is day1, second is present day (couple months later, lol)... second pic didnt come out so great, ill post better shots when i take them!


----------



## DG5 (Apr 30, 2007)

seat_boy said:


> My new (to me) '08 Stumpjumper 29er, size XL:


Weren't you supposed to stop buying "new" bikes ?:skep: :skep: 
P.S.- send me the GUNNAR.


----------



## seat_boy (May 16, 2006)

Hey! I made it a good three months until I got a great ebay deal on this Stumpy. Baby steps...

We'll see about the Gunnar, I don't think I'll end up keeping both of these frames.



DG5 said:


> Weren't you supposed to stop buying "new" bikes ?:skep: :skep:
> P.S.- send me the GUNNAR.


----------



## antonio (Jan 18, 2005)

Before the big snow hit.


----------



## lejeune72 (Apr 10, 2010)

XTC 1 29er


----------



## DG5 (Apr 30, 2007)

seat_boy said:


> Hey! I made it a good three months until I got a great ebay deal on this Stumpy. Baby steps...
> 
> We'll see about the Gunnar, I don't think I'll end up keeping both of these frames.


 BWA-ah-ahh... I'll bide my time. (twirling black handlebar moustache):devil:


----------



## IndigoBlue (Mar 26, 2008)

Nice bikes you guys have in here...

Here's mine. Titanium from Italy.

It may not look like, but she's a bit dirty in the picture.









And after a thorough rinse:









Gas29 Titanica Large
RS Reba RLT Ti
Sun Ringle Black Flag Pro + 2.2 Ardents
Avid CR Mag
Custom SLX 36-22 crankset
Saint BB cups
9 spd SLX short cage + Tacx ceramic jockey wheels
Dura Ace bar-end shifters + Paul Thumbies
Ritchey WCS Flat 10D
2011 XTR pedals
Thomson setback seatpost
Lip-lock collar
Charge Spoon ti saddle

24 lbs all put together

Cheers


----------



## crash_harder (Apr 4, 2011)

mine


----------



## RedtiresII71 (Apr 11, 2011)

My first 29er here...after the first four rides I can say I'm really loving it! The bonus is I did this as a budget, just in case I wasn't into the ride. This whole build was literally a hair over $500! Let the upgrades begin!


----------



## Jasone510 (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## RedtiresII71 (Apr 11, 2011)

Seriously gorgeous bike.



PatrickOrtega said:


> Nice bikes you guys have in here...
> 
> Here's mine. Titanium from Italy.
> 
> ...


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

My new Big Mama 2x9 build. Salsa Semi 36h wheels, Race Face stem, bars and seat post, WTB Rocket V saddle, Deore XT brakes, shifters and derailers, LX cranks.










Already looking to swap the rear wheel hub from the Shimano XT to a Hadley, but having a hard time finding one.


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

How do you like the CST Caballero's???? Been wondering about those and their weight.


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

gregnash said:


> How do you like the CST Caballero's???? Been wondering about those and their weight.


On the + side: Good traction, roll good and true when mounted up, haven't given me any real problems, easy to set the beads in the rims, INEXPENSIVE!!! (I think I paid less than $15 per for them), same tread pattern as the Maxxis Ignitors, larger volume.

On the - side: they are heavy, and because they don't seem to seal in at the bead very well I'm not even going to bother trying to go ghetto tubeless with them.

And did I mention that they are heavy?

Edited to add: Upon reflection, it may be that they are heavy because of the heavy duty tubes slimed tubes I'm running in them.... that may have something to do with it...


----------



## funnyjr (Oct 31, 2009)

[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

My two Vassagos (green Jabber,black Bander)...








































Dawes Deadeye...








And sorta-a-29"er-but-kinda-not (it's 700c,LOL!),the Origin 8 700CX...


----------



## mtbscott (May 11, 2005)

I've had the bike since early January, just got some new Stan's Crest rims added yesterday. Size large, 20.8 lbs ready to ride.


----------



## nzhumpy (Oct 8, 2009)

^ Sh*t it is light, the back wheel is floating.


----------



## IndigoBlue (Mar 26, 2008)

nzhumpy said:


> ^ Sh*t it is light, the back wheel is floating.


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## zweigelt (Jul 8, 2008)

@PatrickOrtega
Gas29 Mania? 

I'm quite a dwarf(5'5''), 
first thought only as an attempt, in the meantime I love those big wheels ....

my new small 21.8 lbs Steel Stambek:


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

@zweigelt - nice bike, even better scenery. Where is that?


----------



## zweigelt (Jul 8, 2008)

ranier said:


> @zweigelt - nice bike, even better scenery. Where is that?


thank you!

Rhine Valley - East Switzerland near the Border to Austria and Liechtenstein


----------



## IndigoBlue (Mar 26, 2008)

@zweigelt - That is one seriously good looking machine. And god she is light! Complimenti. Definitely, Stambek is the one to have. The frame is awesome and the colours are great. I was after one but then I went crazy :crazy: and got the Titanica.

I'm also waiting for my set of Rotor cranks (but no Rotor strange rings however).

I need to ask: Tapered headtube in the newer Stambek's?


----------



## zweigelt (Jul 8, 2008)

Gracias Patrick!

After my last experiences with Bigwheels(29er and 165cm are working really well)...... the Titanica is on my wishlist( look at this and you know why)...

Your Titanica looks soooo cool.........

The tapered Headtube is planed for small Frames(my Stambek was the first one). Maybe a 44ZS in the future...


----------



## BeerCan (Aug 29, 2006)

Just finished. Sort of a frankenbike S-Works Epic. Yes I know the the steer tube and brake lines need trimming  
Click for bigger picture

From Pictures


----------



## rogm (Apr 20, 2011)

alexandrezulu said:


> Specialized Stumpjumper 29er
> 
> 
> 
> Rio de Janeiro, Brazil.


Linda!


----------



## subspd (Jan 24, 2007)

XX29er said:


> 2011 Voodoo Canzo 29er - SRAM XX build
> Rock Shox RT3 rear
> Rock Shox XX Reba 29 - 100mm
> Handspun wheels: SRAM X9 hubs on ZTR rims w/ DT-swiss competition spokes...


Wow nice HQ build. That's a ton of $$$$ hanging off that voodoo. One of the nicest spec builds I have seen on that frame? What does it weigh?


----------



## yaqui316 (Apr 10, 2011)

>


Round Rock in the house.......literally! I live in the RR as well.


----------



## MrRideaway (Nov 7, 2010)

*Flash 1*

With training wheels


----------



## bigwheelboy_490 (Jan 2, 2003)

*My Whip from earlier this year*

clean - just before the first ride of the year back in April.


----------



## nspace (May 25, 2006)

The ElMar looks great!


----------



## nspace (May 25, 2006)

Just finished my Niner 1x6 project.



















Gotta trim the brake hoses a tad once I hunt down some olives.


----------



## LUW (May 4, 2011)

Whoa, a magic bike!
Or is it an invisible rider?


----------



## Cassafrass (Oct 17, 2010)

PatrickOrtega said:


> Nice bikes you guys have in here...
> 
> Here's mine. Titanium from Italy.
> 
> ...


That is a thing of beauty!!


----------



## IndigoBlue (Mar 26, 2008)

@Cassafrass - Thanks a lot


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

My cheap Moto Outcast project.


----------



## bigwheelboy_490 (Jan 2, 2003)

nspace said:


> The ElMar looks great!


Thanks Tom! I'm really happy with this bike.

Your Niner project worked out nicely too! Have you ridden it yet?


----------



## cycljunkie (Feb 6, 2004)

bluddy said:


> FORK - Marzocchi 2010 44 TST2 29'' QR15, 120mm


Nice looking Lenz... Just curious how much air pressure you run in your 44 TST2? Also how much do you weigh? Just got the same fork for my Stumpy FSR Comp 29 and wanted to see how others had their fork setup. Thanks.


----------



## attomixt (Dec 26, 2004)

I wanted a vassago pretty bad I decided on a one9 since its a little more race friendly

I just cut the brake lines down with my turkey injecting ghetto bleed kit and it worked great.
Then i found out my frame also glows in the dark :thumbsup:


----------



## HighLife420 (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

holy glowing, retina burning, color scheme you got there


----------



## david8613 (May 31, 2005)

just put on my new answer 780 pro taper dh bars and one stem


----------



## IndigoBlue (Mar 26, 2008)

@david8613

I beg your pardon, but this is not the "Post Pictures of your Rocketship" thread.


----------



## R+P+K (Oct 28, 2009)

nspace said:


> Just finished my Niner 1x6 project.
> 
> Gotta trim the brake hoses a tad once I hunt down some olives.


Details on how you did the 1x6?


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

Bike Pack


----------



## HighLife420 (Apr 5, 2011)

thomllama said:


> holy glowing, retina burning, color scheme you got there


Thank you.....GO GATORS!!!


----------



## JMHZ2401 (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Still messing around with different configurations on my 44 Bikes SnakeDriver


----------



## lumberj4ck (May 9, 2009)

david8613 said:


> just put on my new answer 780 pro taper dh bars and one stem


Good Lord... That is so clean and monstrous. Looks extremely fun going down. With all the DH bits you've put on, does it still pedal/go uphill well?? Great bike!


----------



## lumberj4ck (May 9, 2009)

Here is the current state of my Paragon. I have been slowly upgrading bits as things break and as my very minimal budget allows. 
Best upgrade I've ever made: Race Face Atlas AM 725 bars, and LS Moab grips. Total sweet spot for my long arms and huge hands.
Deore hydros from a friend who upgraded for only shipping cost.
Waiting on Blackspire to release their bashguard in black again, as I'm more than ready to replace the big ring and go 2x9.
I'm right now saving up to get a new fork, which is badly needed.


----------



## wheeliam (Feb 16, 2011)

stock on you..


----------



## spellitwithaph (Jun 5, 2011)

playing with the gearing currently for the street


----------



## pixy (Nov 8, 2005)

Here is my first 29er.... Siren John Henry. I have about a dozen rides on it and really like the buttery feel. It is also my first steel bike. I currently have it set up with gears, but did one ride as a singlespeed. As a SS it weighs in at 22.5, around 24 pounds with gears. I thought I should mention that I am 5'3" with a 28" inseam. The bent TT allows for a bit of standover.


----------



## grizzler (Mar 30, 2009)

8 months rolling now, trying 1x9. super fun.

awesome bikes guys!


----------



## beachsideandy (Jul 6, 2011)

nice bike Grizz! Wow


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

Lumberjack, why wait on blackspire? BBG makes awesome bashguards, I have one on my 2x9 Inbred 29er and love it!


----------



## Jwbmtb29er (Jun 27, 2011)

Just picked her up Saturday.


----------



## subspd (Jan 24, 2007)

Amazing bike! ^^^


----------



## robdeanhove (Dec 8, 2005)

I love my Tallboy - I even wrote a blog post just about it!










Here is it winning a 12hr race:









And winning me 6th at the European 24hr champs:


----------



## FroggerRacing (Nov 28, 2011)

Some sweet looking bikes!


----------



## Billiam90 (Aug 14, 2011)

spellitwithaph said:


> playing with the gearing currently for the street


what kind of frame is that? im diggin it!


----------



## utabintarbo (Jun 29, 2007)

The new hotness - 2011 Carver Snow Bike - my combo 29er/Fat Front/Fat Bike



Click for more pics


----------



## mtbnachos (Feb 1, 2007)

*Canfield Nimble 9*

AM Steel 29er frame from Canfield Brothers. Very unique ride. :thumbsup:


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

I was hating my 29er ever since I built myself a 26er last year.....all because the 29er was rigid. Now it is not, and the love fest begins a new.....








It's amazing what a fork'll do for ya.....

Drew


----------



## rufio (Jul 3, 2011)

Here is mine in the most recent configuration.










I switched over from SLX/XT/XTR 9 speed to an Deore/SLX/XT Dyna-sys 10 speed groupset about 2 months ago. I am happy that I made the conversion. The gearing is good for my riding style and where I ride. After this group gets worn out I think I might rig up and 2X10 setup. Waiting for the rain to stop and my new wheels and tires to arrive.

31 lbs.


----------



## Camel Toad (Nov 23, 2011)

My Niner Rip9 & Redline D440


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)




----------



## Tony Hill (Feb 3, 2011)

*Niner Sir9*

This is my SS Rocket.


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

hey Brado1... what type a bike is that? i can't read the name.. bars too.. they look interesting!!


----------



## Tyler1977 (Sep 12, 2008)

By:Stickel

Absolute beauty.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

thomllama said:


> hey Brado1... what type a bike is that? i can't read the name.. bars too.. they look interesting!!


That's a ByStickel and the Bars are from Mountain Goat Cycles.

Those are their Goat Horn Handlebars:

Mountain Goat Cycles - Goat Parts


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

*GF Cobia*

My Cobia!


----------



## gbowen444 (Feb 14, 2008)

brado1 said:


>


Wow where did you get that bar/stem? I remembering having something like those back in 1985. 'Course it was with a quill stem not threadless but still....


----------



## rcruz2525 (Sep 28, 2010)

My 2012 Stumpy Large frame with upgrades..

SRAM XX Shifter
SRAM XX Crank, Ceramic bearings
SRAM XX Derailleur
SRAM XX Cassette
160mm Front and Rear Brake Disks
Industry Nine Wheels
Face Race Seat Post
Niner Bars
Maxxis Tires


----------



## solitone (Apr 27, 2011)

PatrickOrtega said:


> @zweigelt - That is one seriously good looking machine. And god she is light! Complimenti. Definitely, Stambek is the one to have. The frame is awesome and the colours are great. I was after one but then I went crazy :crazy: and got the Titanica.
> 
> I'm also waiting for my set of Rotor cranks (but no Rotor strange rings however).
> 
> I need to ask: Tapered headtube in the newer Stambek's?





zweigelt said:


> Gracias Patrick!
> 
> After my last experiences with Bigwheels(29er and 165cm are working really well)...... the Titanica is on my wishlist( look at this and you know why)...
> 
> ...


@zweigelt--your Stambek is soo coool--awesome with the tapered headtube!!

@Patrick--now Stambek does come with a ZS44 headtube


----------



## pieterp (Jul 11, 2006)




----------



## robpad (Oct 31, 2011)

got this 2 weeks ago, 2011 Anthem X3


----------



## Spudman003 (Aug 27, 2011)

My Salsa Horsethief...this baby shreds like a 24"ER. Taking er down to Moab at the end of the month to break it in proper.


----------



## mat g (Sep 5, 2011)

Here's my racing rig at 23 pounds.


----------



## r3xnvb (Feb 7, 2012)

Here's my very first 29er: Nothing fancy, just a 2011 Niner EMD with 2x10 XT.


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

*Guardian*

My new Airborne Guardian:


----------



## Jnthomps08 (Mar 22, 2010)

mat g said:


> Here's my racing rig at 23 pounds.


Standover might be a little much for you, but it's a nice bike regardless. And its good to see the U23 sector of racing picking up speed.


----------



## edapp (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## jimmyvlb (May 20, 2010)

very nice Eriksen :thumbsup:


----------



## ThreeD (Feb 7, 2008)

*Karate*

Had it set up as a SS and didn't like it, I have my Singular Swift as my SS and the Monkey just could not compare. I do like it set up this way though.


----------



## shenny88 (Sep 24, 2009)

(first 29er) 2010 Paragon build;
Fox F29 RL
Sram X9 shifters, rear derailleur
Shimano LX crank, XT pedals, XT cassette, SLX front derailleur
ODI Ruffian grips
Bontrager RXL stem, RL bar, Rhythm Elite seatpost, 29-2 Team tires, Evoke 2 saddle
Stans 3.3 Arch EX wheels
25 lbs


----------



## codyf44 (May 25, 2012)

that thing is sweet!


----------



## kustmace (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## gonathan85 (Mar 27, 2009)

The Fish.


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

Glad I can finally post something up here!!



Just hit my first dirt on it last night. Dang this is a cushy bike.


----------



## gridtalker (Dec 7, 2006)

F5000sl said:


> The El Mar is mine and we just build up Dos(ie) for the wife


Love the colors


----------



## preludedriven (Apr 7, 2008)

*2012 Motobecane Fantom Pro 29er*

Just picked this up last week. Weighed in at 27lbs with pedals and some dirt  Feels awesome compared to my old Full Sus 26er!


----------



## JAY55 (Mar 26, 2012)

my 2 Giants


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

^^^ Eskimo kiss ^^^


----------



## DonDeeBoogie (May 16, 2012)

*Sleeping beauty*

Here's my baby Sleeping


----------



## Cobra45 (Jul 19, 2011)




----------



## armara (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi all,
I have just finished making my new bike 2 days ago. My wife wasn’t very happy as I was putting it together in the lounge room. So far 3 rides, 1 big crash and 2 sore ribs. It seems fast- real fast. How fast, I don’t know as yet as I came off on my first ride. I will give some updates when I really ride it. The wheels, brakes and saddle were brought over from my last bike…


Rocky MTN Vertex 990 RSL 29Er '12 Frame Carbon, 18.5"

Rockshox Sid XX World Cup 29Er Fork '12 White, 15mm Axle, Tapered, 29"

FSA K-Force Flat MTB Handlebar Carbon 31.8mm x 670mm

Hope XC/FR MTB Oversized Stem Red 090mm 10 Deg (XC)

Cane Creek 40-Series IS42 Short Carbon Top Headset

Cane Creek 40-Series IS52 Bottom Headset

Esi Chunky Grips Chunky Green

Shimano XT M785 Disc Brake

Shimano XT Ice-Tech 6-Bolt Disc Rotor 180 F, 160 R

Shimano XTR Shifters 10sp Direct Attach M980 - I-Spec - Pair F&R

Shimano XTR M986 10 Speed Double Front Derailleur Silver

Shimano XTR Rear Mech 10sp M985 - GS - Medium Cage - Carbon

Shimano XTR Trail M980 10 Speed 38 / 26 Chainset

Shimano PressFit Bottom Bracket with Inner Cover

KMC X10 Vivid Chain Silver/Red (Bling) 
I have XTR replacement chains when the red wears off.

Shimano XTR Race M980 SPD XC Pedal

Hope Pro2 / No Tubes ZTR Arch 29er Front/ Rear Wheels

Maxxis Ikon 29 x 2.20 3c Exo Folding MTB Tyre F

Continental Race King 29" Folding Tyre R

3T Palladio Team Carbon Setback Seat Post Carbon/Red 27.2mm x 350mm

Specialized Phenom Comp Gel MTB Saddle

Arundel OtherSideLoader Carbon Bottle Cage

Carbon Bottle Cage Brand? 
Red elite plastic cage in photo


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

That is a killer chain armara :arf: . Is that custom made?


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

not bad for a Scott... eh?
just needs a bigger chainring (coming soon) and i've since lowered the stem by 1 spacer, i need to cut the steerer and shorten the bars a bit (they're at the full 680 now)


----------



## nlgrav182 (Apr 13, 2012)

Got this bike a few weeks ago. 22" frame, Kona Unit SS 29er. Really nice. Gearing is tall for the road but nice for trails and anything more difficult. Even in this size its 27 lbs stock. 

EVO3D+tapatalk


----------



## jogger (Mar 6, 2012)

cool pix..need to see more on the full suspension 29er's, thanks!


----------



## Lenny7 (Sep 1, 2008)

Finished my titanium build today. 
Ti frame, seatpost, bar and headset. 
Had a new wheelset built. I wanted a solid wheel, Hope hubs, DT super comps with Loaded amxc rims. Everything else is pretty standard stuff.
Still working on the fit, I can't really ride for another 2-3 weeks. I did give it a spin up and down the street.(shhh, don't tell my orthopedic surgeon.)
I must have been at a weird angle on this first pic the front wheel looks small and strange.


----------



## armara (Mar 19, 2011)

J3SSEB said:


> That is a killer chain armara :arf: . Is that custom made?


Hi J3SSEB,

This is an off the shelf chain. KMC make a range of coloured chains. i know of SS, X9 and X10 chains of many different colours. The X10 like mine comes in Red/Silver or Blue/Silver.

KMC introduces the Vivid series, which is compatible with any 10 speed system. X10 and X9 Vivid chains come with a full nickel outer plate and a coloured pin and inner plate.
1/2" x 11/128" - 112 Links, pin length 5.88mm
Compatible with: any 10-speed derailleur system
Nano Polish Colour Coated
NON-Directional
Hi-Performance
Extremely Durable
Colour: Sil/Red - Sil/Blue

Here is where I purchased the chain. Wiggle.co.uk I am unable to insert a link to the particular page for the X10. Also, if you need a different size just look though their site.

I hope this helps.
Mark


----------



## LucasARG (Dec 29, 2010)




----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

*my 6th (and favorite) 29er SS*

2011 Kona Unit SS (20")
Niner carbon fork
King hubs, Flow rims
Eriksen ti post
Monkeylite 710mm bar
Stylo 1.1


----------



## 4nbstd (Apr 12, 2012)

j-rocket said:


> don't seem to be a lot of Orbeas mentioned. It may not be as sexy as a Niner or Salsa Dos, but it works pretty well for me. I like being unique.


Your bike's sexy as hell. :eekster:


----------



## el_burras (Mar 17, 2011)

Here's my 2012 baby...!!! Mid way from home, 25 miles ride last night.
Sorry for the crappy cell phone pic


----------



## 4nbstd (Apr 12, 2012)

I just joined the forum and don't have enough posts to post pictures. So you'll have to use your imagination. 

2010 Kona Unit, 18" frame, stock except for Ergon grips, Panaracer Rampage tires, and Deore XT pedals.


----------



## Sil3nt611 (May 9, 2012)

Just bought my Trek Marlin today. Took it out for a 2.4 mile ride. Not having ridden in awhile and being out of shape it wore me out quick, but I want to stick to it. It's all stock. The only thing I plan to change out is the saddle.


----------



## jncarpenter (Dec 20, 2003)

el_burras said:


> Here's my 2012 baby...!!! Mid way from home, 25 miles ride last night.
> Sorry for the crappy cell phone pic


Beauty! Where have you posted your specs? :thumbsup:


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## el_burras (Mar 17, 2011)

jncarpenter said:


> Beauty! Where have you posted your specs? :thumbsup:


I don't think I have, but here they are:

*XO drivetrain (brakes, crank (2x10), front & rear derail. cassette, shifters)
*Chris King headset and BB.
* Niner 2012 EMD frame (small), RDO seatpost & RDO handlebar, Niner carbon tapered fork.
*2012 Stan's Crest, 2.35 Schwalbe Nobby Nic front. 2.25 Schwalbe Racing ralph, (set up tubeless).
*ESI chunky grips
*Thomson 100mm stem.

Weight?? don't know, I'm guessing between 21 - 22 lbs


----------



## joel63 (May 13, 2012)

*My first MTB*

Went to our LBS to pick out a bike for the wife, I was like a little kid in a candy store ! I tried a couple and picked out this one for myself and had her on lay-away until today, my first bike in over 30 years ! Can't wait to get out on the trails !


----------



## coot271 (Sep 15, 2010)

wintersolstice, thats a good looking moto. Is it all stock??


----------



## mx5turbo92 (May 9, 2012)

*my titus racer x 29er & hard tail 29er*

my titus racer x 29er & hard tail 29er


----------



## formantjim (Feb 24, 2008)

*Funk La Ruta*


----------



## benbom (Apr 26, 2012)

benbom said:


> I've got 2
> 
> View attachment 701005
> 
> ...


Whoops need photo of other


----------



## benbom (Apr 26, 2012)

I've got 2

















Marin cxr 29 team issue and carbon superfly 100. Their both sweet


----------



## deanopper (May 31, 2012)

I just bought a new REDLINE 2012 D-600. I ordered it today and I should have it on Monday. I am very excited. I got it for $80 below MSRP.


----------



## Redniner72 (Mar 4, 2012)

after a long winter and spring to finish my new Niner EMD ... one of my last 2 items is on back order ...new XO 10spd grip shifters and Xpedo pedals. need to post more to be able to post a pic when bike is complete!


----------



## lastplace29er (Apr 29, 2012)

My Specialized 2012 Camber Comp. I told my wife it's the Test Bike on loan from the LBS


----------



## Carlonz (Jun 3, 2012)

2013 Specialized HardRock Sport 29er


----------



## Bewelnak (Oct 21, 2009)

recent customers before it went through the Growler and Teva Games


----------



## Windforce (Jun 3, 2012)

MBike Renegade 29er, X9 family, RS Reba RL, Elixir 9 brakes etc.


----------



## Corbinworks (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

Corbinworks
Can you post some bigger pics please.


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

jogger said:


> cool pix..need to see more on the full suspension 29er's, thanks!


You got it!









What's with the huge pictures?


----------



## sirgringo (May 20, 2012)

Brand new and all shiney!


----------



## Nickbm3 (Nov 10, 2010)

I'll share. Here's my rip in its current form, and still a lil dirty!


----------



## gsxrawd (Apr 2, 2004)

steel single speed


----------



## DV814 (Jun 9, 2012)

I'll play.

My new 29er


----------



## blcman (Feb 1, 2007)

Here's mine!

2011 Rip9


----------



## pontoon (Jun 15, 2006)

None more black!


----------



## spn4125 (Mar 25, 2008)

Picked her up Friday!


----------



## Gracey (Feb 10, 2011)

*Slightly old picture - i no longer have odd tyres!*


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

*Epic Photos of my new Epic!*

Here are some photos of my new ride, while it's still new. I hope you enjoy the photos.

Click the photos for a larger view or click here to view all the photos and more as a fullscreen slideshow.


----------



## Muahdib (Apr 13, 2010)

My first 29er. I decided it try the Kool-aid and have been impressed so far.


----------



## chernichovsky (Mar 11, 2011)

*My own 29ER*



NoBrakes! said:


> Post Pictures of your 29er.
> Now is the time to flaunt your beast
> :thumbsup:


All Columbus Fillet brazed & custom ,ade (434mm chain stays:thumbsup: for deam handling...short wheel base)
Integral hub
White Industries
Chris King @Thomson


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

Gracey said:


> View attachment 702843


Did you like that RaRa/Ardent combo? Considering the same...


----------



## borbntm (May 4, 2011)




----------



## grantw9066 (Jun 6, 2007)

The latest incarnation of the Bokor 29er.


----------



## Jakkar (May 15, 2012)

My first bike in over a decade.


----------



## Rev. 14 (Jan 22, 2012)

borbntm said:


> View attachment 702891


----------



## jsqueri (Dec 1, 2010)

> All Columbus Fillet brazed & custom ,ade (434mm chain stays for deam handling...short wheel base)
> Integral hub
> White Industries
> Chris King @Thomson


Stunning.


----------



## a3dhunter (Apr 27, 2012)

2012 Kona Mahuna


----------



## borbntm (May 4, 2011)

Quote:
Originally Posted by borbntm 
View attachment 702891


----------



## EQWoody (Jun 11, 2012)

spellitwithaph said:


> playing with the gearing currently for the street


I love this thing, I would love to commute to work on that.


----------



## EQWoody (Jun 11, 2012)

To many nice bikes ITT.


----------



## eclipse24 (Jan 14, 2012)

Here's my emd9 Niner. First 29er and love it!!


----------



## Arbatron (May 17, 2012)

All very nice rides.


----------



## MotoMan450F (Apr 9, 2012)

*Transition Transam 29*

My first 29er as well, and also lovin it :thumbsup:


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

Love the bike, Motoman. Maybe you can see why...


----------



## MotoMan450F (Apr 9, 2012)

nice! gotta say the blue just makes me smile haha


----------



## rowotter (Mar 23, 2010)

ferrit32 said:


> Singular Swift 2x9,


Love that blue! Sharp looking bike.


----------



## Zeroack (Jul 4, 2005)

One of two of my 29er's. This one's my Townie. I've got a couple hundred invested so far. However I like the singlespeed so much(this is my first) that it's getting a new stem, seat, BB, frt brake and cranks.

Older Monocog frame, Used specialized singlespeed wheels, CK headset, No name cranks, WTB tires, Redline seatpost, used Specialized seat, Way too short stem, easton riser, Hayes mx-2 mech disc.


----------



## shredjunkie (May 16, 2012)

]Santa Cruz Tallboy LTc


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

I like the monocog Zeroack, it looks like the 07 poop brown. I used to have that one... miss it.


----------



## rayrod354 (Apr 29, 2012)

Great looking bikes...


----------



## AVNMechanic (May 25, 2012)

Good looking bikes


----------



## fuenstock (May 14, 2006)

Niner MCR small. Built this bike a couple weeks ago. Fun and fast!


----------



## chugachjed (May 20, 2010)

Sort of a haphazard build, I just cannibalized my 26r but here she is my new Dillinger.
The 40mm stem was replaced with an 80 and the seat is a bit lower as well.


----------



## MassgraveX (Mar 20, 2008)

*Spot and Niner*

Longboard and JET 9


----------



## dj1809 (Apr 5, 2012)

All very nice rides. My Tallboy is a bit too dirty to take a pic and post right now...


----------



## david8613 (May 31, 2005)




----------



## 4nbstd (Apr 12, 2012)

dj1809 said:


> All very nice rides. My Tallboy is a bit too dirty to take a pic and post right now...


The dirtier the better. Mine's too clean to take a pic and post right now:nono:


----------



## Goozle63 (May 30, 2012)




----------



## cave12man (May 28, 2012)

chernichovsky said:


> All Columbus Fillet brazed & custom ,ade (434mm chain stays:thumbsup: for deam handling...short wheel base)
> Integral hub
> White Industries
> Chris King @Thomson


That internal routing is unreal.


----------



## Ooklathemok (Dec 5, 2011)

Here's my IF...


----------



## ^joachim^ (Jul 21, 2005)

mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

aperzigian said:


> Longboard and JET 9


Love the Jet9 with the gold rims... are those Black Flag Pros?


----------



## spoe (Oct 10, 2008)

Off-Road: Dissent ALC 1X9

SAP_5675-Edit by Spoe70, on Flickr

On-Road: Drop Bar EMD 9 2X10

SAP_5748-Edit by Spoe70, on Flickr


----------



## rcrfab (Jun 14, 2012)

*Motivator*

Very cool Motivator!
:thumbsup:


----------



## timothyy (Jul 16, 2011)

The Green Niner is so lovely.


----------



## drew2 (May 21, 2012)

Just got my Jabber last Friday:


DSC_1718 by Drew - Smith, on Flickr


----------



## rcrfab (Jun 14, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## ChristianAB (Aug 16, 2011)

The Vassago :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MassgraveX (Mar 20, 2008)

gregnash said:


> Love the Jet9 with the gold rims... are those Black Flag Pros?


Yes sir. Jumped on them when Chain Reaction was having their ridiculous Sun Ringle / Manitou sale. No regrets! Also, I've been following some of your posts about the Tower Pro. Convince me to get one instead of a Reba for the Spot!


----------



## toingtoing (May 3, 2010)

drew2 said:


> Just got my Jabber last Friday


:thumbsup:

Here's a latest pic of mine, with few changes from my old set up; 
Ikon 2.2 rear tire, eXotic CF seatpost, Salsa 32t chainring, LX crankset & M520s pedals >
Spec Captain 2.2, Thomson, On-One 33t ss chainring, SLX crankset & XT 780


----------



## dothecrux (Oct 23, 2008)

My Element 950 alloy is not finished yet, but the final build is soon to be:

Frame:
20.5" Element 950

Fork:
RS Revs RCT3 set at 120mm (on this mobile photo still at 140mm, which looks tempting with 68 degree HA, but RMB won't warrant it and the riding characteristics might be funny...)

Drivetrain:
1x10 Shimano XT, 34T front, 11-36T rear, golden chain ring in front and black MRP 1x chain device coming up.

Brakes:
Formula The One 180 front and rear

Wheels:
Sun Ringle Black Flag Pros from my previous bike.
They held up being ripped around the trails of Trans Provence, where a handful of spokes loosened during a bumpy ride on their maiden trip, but still straight! I'm 6'4" and 190 pounds riding my bikes aggressive-ish so I'm stoked on the wheels.
Schwalbe Nobby Nics 2.25 tubeless - gripping and rolling very good here in Denmark.

Controls:
Kore Torsion 800mm flatbar
Thomson 80mm stem
Thomson post
Spesh seat
Shimano XT trail pedals
Odi Ruffian Lock on grips

I don't know the weight yet, but I can't wait to have the steerer cut, the BB mounted (darn you press fit...!) and take it for a spin!

Regards
Simon from Denmark

Picture as for now:


----------



## bvay (Nov 6, 2011)

My Lynskey on North Bank Trail in Richmond, Virginia.


----------



## MtnJammer (Sep 26, 2006)

*Back in the saddle...*

Just got this after a 4 year hiatus from the trails. Lovin' those big hoops...


----------



## minh (May 23, 2004)

new cranks!


----------



## broadwayline (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Had the SJ HT up until recently when I got tired of getting beat up. Moved the components over to the Mach 429 and life is now full-squish...ahhhh, much better!


----------



## sidelined (Jun 14, 2011)

*my garage*

2010 Lynskey Pro 29 + 2011 Turner Sultan


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

It's been years since I posted on this forum, but I guess I should add my newest bike to this thread. This is my first 29er, a Breezer Cloud 9 Elite, see parts list below for details. Excuse the dirt from my ride on Friday. I'm one of those weirdos from over on the Vintage forum, hence the WTB drop bars and M737 pedals:





































Elevation profile from it's maiden voyage. I wanted to get the brakes pads worn in quickly .


----------



## Carloswithac (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

-Anomie- said:


> It's been years since I posted on this forum, but I guess I should add my newest bike to this thread. This is my first 29er, a Breezer Cloud 9 Elite, see parts list below for details. Excuse the dirt from my ride on Friday. I'm one of those weirdos from over on the Vintage forum, hence the WTB drop bars and M737 pedals:


..... and goofy cranks. :devil:

But I like goofy, and dirt drop, and vintage.

Nice work, not your typical run of the mill, cookie cutter model. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sketchy Bikes (Jun 20, 2012)

*29er pic*

I'm new to the forum, but decided I would post my new 29er. I picked up a Talon2 to replace my old bike I built years ago around a free Giant frame. My brother worked at bike nashbar, and I pieced the old one together with parts that I begged and borrowed for...

I really like the Talon for my skill level.


----------



## Sketchy Bikes (Jun 20, 2012)

Sketchy Bikes said:


> I'm new to the forum, but decided I would post my new 29er. I picked up a Talon2 to replace my old bike I built years ago around a free Giant frame. My brother worked at bike nashbar, and I pieced the old one together with parts that I begged and borrowed for...
> 
> I really like the Talon for my skill level.


I did put my old Nashbar "shin eater" pedals on the new one, moved over my pump, made guard for the chain with an old tube and some electrical tape. I just need to get out and get more familiar with it now.


----------



## stockracing (Oct 27, 2011)

'12 Carve


----------



## andyczerwonka (Jun 20, 2012)

*NIce*

Nice bike!


----------



## andyczerwonka (Jun 20, 2012)

*Is that a 2x10?*

2x10


----------



## kelster1574 (Jun 6, 2012)

Felt Nine Race


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

*Carve Pro 29 SS*

Carve Pro 29 SS frame - small
Niner carbon tapered fork
2012 XT brakes
TWE Crest wheelset
Schwalbe Rocket Ron 2.25 front Stans Raven 2.2 rear tubeless
Middleburn RS7 crankset with Homebrewed 33t chainring
Real Components hollow square taper BB
Homebrewed 19t cog
KMC X9L Ti-nitride chain
Thomson straight 400mm post
Ragley Cheeky Ti rail saddle
Carver MyTi handlebar
ESI Chunky grips
Ritchey stem (loaner)

This bike climbs tech brilliantly. I love it. 8.8kg or 19.4#



















In the background is the not so clean other means of transport









Rocket Ron gives nice grip in the front, although I've had a few (expected) pinhole leaks in the sidewalls.









On the trail...


----------



## burnedthetoast (Oct 30, 2009)

X-post: http://forums.mtbr.com/niner-bikes/emd-pics-577291-post9443054.html#poststop


----------



## chugachjed (May 20, 2010)

Dillinger after last night's mountain climb in the rain.


----------



## walkerkd (Jun 10, 2012)

New Bike


----------



## markblake (Jun 26, 2012)

*2013 Hard Rock Sport Disc*

Just got! Any mods that you might do?


----------



## jsqueri (Dec 1, 2010)

> It's been years since I posted on this forum, but I guess I should add my newest bike to this thread. This is my first 29er, a Breezer Cloud 9 Elite, see parts list below for details. Excuse the dirt from my ride on Friday. I'm one of those weirdos from over on the Vintage forum, hence the WTB drop bars and M737 pedals:












So sweet!


----------



## hayman03 (Aug 11, 2009)

Just purchased a 2012 Trek Cobia. From the bike shop straight the trails, since the photo I have removed the reflectors and added a WTB saddle.


----------



## 123-zulu (May 22, 2009)

*This is my first ever 29er.*

pivot mach 429


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

123-zulu said:


> pivot mach 429


I've got me one of those and I love it! :thumbsup:


----------



## iMongoose (Apr 1, 2012)

*dauset trail GA*

since the pics ive replaced the esi chunky's with kore lock on grips. the white gets dirty too fast and i seem to have a bad habit of clipping trees with my handlebars so they got ripped up pretty bad


----------



## brianhirtchu (Apr 23, 2012)

2012 trek wahoo.

wtb laserdisc trail 29 with wtb laserdisc lite hubs
still had bontrager 29-2 2.1 that came stock

sunline riser bars

hayes stroker brakes with a v8 rotor front and standar 160mm back

rr der is a older xt


----------



## lumberj4ck (May 9, 2009)

@ markblake - 
Nice, welcome to the club! Ride it a few times to see what you're working with, then upgrade that fork and the wheelset and you'll find yourself on a completely different bike. I usually sell people a shorter stem when they pick up a 29er from our shop, but that's more of a personal preference/riding style upgrade.


----------



## a2gtinut (May 23, 2007)

here is mine.
Medium Pro2, 2x10 X0 grips modded for 10 speed. It is just under 22lbs with Conti RaceKings without tubes. I have set of Ikons which should be lighter.


----------



## Ntrdr00 (Apr 10, 2012)

Evolve


----------



## Candodavid (Aug 22, 2010)

Have a newly acquired Curtis XC9. Built by Brian Curtis himself here in Uk.
Haven't posted enough on here to allow me tu upload pictures but search on singletrack forum will soon bring images up


----------



## david8613 (May 31, 2005)




----------



## RobbVII (Aug 13, 2008)

2012 Carve Expert


----------



## markblake (Jun 26, 2012)

So which ones do you recommend? Thinking about getting some riser bars?


----------



## blackeyes (Dec 30, 2011)

i really dig that SS Vassago from last page


----------



## OneSlowBusa (Feb 10, 2011)

*My newest 29er*

Changed the front tire to a Hans Damf and added the reverb... love this thing


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

I notice a lot of people are leaving spacers above their stems now, instead of trimming the steerer flush. Is that a new thing, or just leaving more room for adjustment ride by ride?


----------



## fenderltd (Jun 26, 2012)

hayman03 said:


> Just purchased a 2012 Trek Cobia. From the bike shop straight the trails, since the photo I have removed the reflectors and added a WTB saddle.


How's do you like it so far?


----------



## blcman (Feb 1, 2007)

wintersolstice said:


> I notice a lot of people are leaving spacers above their stems now, instead of trimming the steerer flush. Is that a new thing, or just leaving more room for adjustment ride by ride?


Good to keep the extra for adjustability AND very good for re-sell value! lol


----------



## trent205 (Jun 28, 2010)

*My Kona Mahuna after its most recent upgrade *


----------



## robkhoo (Jun 28, 2005)

El Mariachi...


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

Also, as you get older, you might need a higher bar position.


----------



## zweigelt (Jul 8, 2008)

*Ibex & Marmot*

two new Quirings in Switzerland:

<20 lbs and <21.2 beauties from Scott with a fantastic ride...

we love it....


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

I see censorship is alive and well on MTBR.
Nice to know.


----------



## freighttrain48 (Apr 30, 2012)

123-zulu said:


> pivot mach 429


were was that photo taken? that is one cool looking trail.


----------



## jncarpenter (Dec 20, 2003)

OneSlowBusa said:


> Changed the front tire to a Hans Damf and added the reverb... love this thing


Carvins!


----------



## hayman03 (Aug 11, 2009)

fenderltd said:


> How's do you like it so far?


Its a big upgrade from my old 4300. So far the Rock Shox fork is smooth and the bike rolls over roots and rocks well.

I found that the 29er geometry is more comfortable to me also.

One thing is I need to trim down the massively wide bars. Currently have my grips in 25mm each side.


----------



## Birdymkr (Jul 17, 2011)




----------



## cave12man (May 28, 2012)

^^That thing is gnarly^^


----------



## pachaven (Dec 1, 2005)

My newest whip!!!


----------



## Rev. 14 (Jan 22, 2012)

Birdymkr said:


> View attachment 707174


Your bike is outstanding!

So is yours Pachaven!

Two of the baddest 29ers out there!


----------



## zonoskar (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)




----------



## Rev. 14 (Jan 22, 2012)

What the?:???:


----------



## Lenny7 (Sep 1, 2008)

linwensg said:


> quoted spam


Do you run that tubeless?


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Rev. 14 said:


> What the?:???:


Spam, click on the triangle bottom left and report it.


----------



## Mxrider458 (Dec 25, 2011)

finally finished


----------



## lc4 (Jul 31, 2006)

*Trek Rig*

As of today I joined the growing force of Dutch 29'ers...










Only some minor adjustments needed to get her rolling, but next up are those awkward tires. They suck big time and are road worthy only


----------



## HetTuig (Sep 28, 2005)

See you at the NKSS2013! :thumbsup:


----------



## lc4 (Jul 31, 2006)

Yep, Thijs!


----------



## fripple (Feb 10, 2012)

My 2012 Giant...


----------



## FineNine (Jun 29, 2012)

Just got it today. Cant wait to take it out in the morning.


----------



## Fattires40 (Dec 6, 2009)

11' GT Zaskar Pro 29er


----------



## Surferbruce (Jun 21, 2012)

So psyched, my last mtb had a steel fork and canti's...


----------



## Ze_Zaskar (Jan 3, 2008)

Those Canyons are really sexy.
By the way, how are you liking that gearing? I've read on their website that they use 22-36 chainrings, a gearing that I'll be probably using on my next bike


----------



## Fparra (Dec 22, 2010)

*Superlight 29er*

From mexico city


----------



## Surferbruce (Jun 21, 2012)

Ze_Zaskar said:


> Those Canyons are really sexy.
> By the way, how are you liking that gearing? I've read on their website that they use 22-36 chainrings, a gearing that I'll be probably using on my next bike


It seems like a good set up with the 22/36, a little low on the top end but I'm coming off years of road cycling . Seems like the equivalent of compact set ups on the road. I'm intrigued by going 1x10 but I'm just going to ride it a while and see how it goes.


----------



## ebsilon (Jul 23, 2006)

so many nice bikes - I need a 29er


----------



## Cincokid (Oct 26, 2010)

*Have A Happy Fourth of July*

My new ride..Have a Safe and Happy Fourth....


----------



## andyczerwonka (Jun 20, 2012)

*2011 Kona Big Kahuna with a Reba RLT*










Found a new 2011 Kona Big Kahuna with upgraded rims, upgraded Reba RLT, upgradedXT front derailleur. $1500. Pretty happy with it.


----------



## hanfc78 (Jun 19, 2011)

*2011 DW Sultan*

As fun as my Tallboy but very different...


----------



## Forged1 (Dec 8, 2011)

My first 29er! ....my first new bike in years......


----------



## gRINDpIG (Jul 6, 2012)

j-rocket said:


> Fresh build, zero miles as of 2 days ago. After yesterday's 38-mile break-in the stem has been dropped down and everything else is dialed in.
> I'm new to this forum as this is my first 29er. I've done some reading here and there...don't seem to be a lot of Orbeas mentioned. It may not be as sexy as a Niner or Salsa Dos, but it works pretty well for me. I like being unique.


Sorry If mentioned before, but that is dead sexy


----------



## tachman (May 29, 2012)

pachaven said:


> My newest whip!!!


Very nice!


----------



## ordinaryguy (Jul 7, 2012)

*My First: 29er, Singlespeed, self-built bike*

She is a mutt, pieces and parts from ebay mostly!
Gary Fisher frame...a work in progress


----------



## mountainbiker118 (Jul 4, 2012)

how are those niners?


----------



## joel63 (May 13, 2012)

j-rocket said:


> Fresh build, zero miles as of 2 days ago. After yesterday's 38-mile break-in the stem has been dropped down and everything else is dialed in.
> I'm new to this forum as this is my first 29er. I've done some reading here and there...don't seem to be a lot of Orbeas mentioned. It may not be as sexy as a Niner or Salsa Dos, but it works pretty well for me. I like being unique.


For what it's worth, being a newb and all, I love my Alma H50. I'd like to have an Ocam, but I'm waiting to see what they came up with for an FS 29'r .


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

1X9 trail bike

the shutter stuttered but this image was better than the others


----------



## Lenny7 (Sep 1, 2008)

Ryder1 said:


> 1X9 trail bike
> 
> the shutter stuttered but this image was better than the others


I feel like a creepy dude hiding in your closet.


----------



## y33dave (May 21, 2007)

Someone needs to 'STICKY' this thread! 
Here's my 2012 GT Zaskar 100 9r Carbon Pro.










Today, was her inaugural ride.

I'm in love. 
Red Rocks makes for an awesome backdrop at the Mt. Falcon Trailhead in Morrison, Colorado.










Coming off a 2008 Hard tail Zaskar reissue and a 2001 iDrive Race (both 26") I'd never thought I'd like anything more than either of those bikes. They both KILL IT! I've spent years getting them dialed in. Today, was a game changer.

The re-vamped iDrive, the carbon frame combined with the 29" wheelset - is amazing. This bike climbed like it was on rails. I NEVER felt like I was losing traction. I had the suspension (Fox RP23 rear) set to Medium with the correct pressure for my weight and it moved perfectly when I needed it to without sacrificing energy. If anything, I ran out of gas, before this bike ever did! She just kept begging for me to give more! It was FUN!










The downhill, was awesome, I need to dial everything in a bit, as I changed the tires out from the stock Maxxis Aspen to a Conti X-King in the front and a Specialized Purgatory in the rear... the Aspens look nice, but I wanted two things... tubeless (with Stans kit) and a bit more agressive tread for the trails... This tire combination works WELL - if the tire pressure is right! (I had the front with a bit too much air for a waterbar on the downhill and slid off - luckily, just a little road rash and a cut-up, bruised thumb)










Once I got the tire pressure figured out, the only thing this bike would stop for, were the uphill travelers. Other than that, NOTHING seemed to get in her way.

I cannot WAIT to get out on another ride, on a trail with less people on it, and really open her up.

GT Lovers - they got this one right! :thumbsup:


----------



## DMF83 (Jul 8, 2012)

Great looking bikes!


----------



## ordinaryguy (Jul 7, 2012)

so far so good....


----------



## Simpledesign (Jul 3, 2012)

So far it's off the showroom stock....new grips on it a few days ago....pedals today


----------



## Ledreyer (May 6, 2012)

My Momsen SL929 9.8kg


----------



## MCS5280 (Mar 14, 2008)

Beautiful weather today in CO. My mistress from the far east taking a break.


----------



## RSWcrazy (May 24, 2011)

2011 Trek GF Marlin with a few upgrades... My faithful steed


----------



## edwin_eyemd (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## In Hiding (Sep 27, 2009)

I made made this from an unused woman's trekking bike and some parts I never used or didn't use anymore. That's a 80 mm DTSwiss XMC 29er fork. Turbine compact cranks with a custom 28 front ring. Other parts are Deore/LX lever parts the bike originally had. The 2.0 Maxxis Beaver just fits. The frame is not a cheap one and the welds are very good. Maybe some of the best I've seen.


----------



## In Hiding (Sep 27, 2009)

123-zulu said:


> pivot mach 429


Where was that picture taken?


----------



## mo0se (Jul 31, 2006)

Here is mine:


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

New Ogre.


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

Sweet ass Ogre. I really like the olive drab green old school military look you're going with. That seat bag is pretty cool too man.


----------



## Mperkins (Jul 9, 2012)

2013 SJ comp carbon 29er.


----------



## Solo Bellimino (Feb 19, 2011)

I really like the Manitou fork, but I my 200+lbs was plowing through the 80mm travel.









sporting a new wheel build, and back to rigid until I find a suitable fork.


----------



## bigkeith (Sep 7, 2004)

*Finally adding mine*










Been watching this thread for years.....


----------



## CharlesinTX (May 22, 2010)

Cloud 9ltd (custom build)


----------



## gsxrawd (Apr 2, 2004)

does 2 Lefties make a right?


----------



## Mazukea (Jul 9, 2012)

Mperkins said:


> 2013 SJ comp carbon 29er.


Beautiful! Nice bike.


----------



## el_burras (Mar 17, 2011)

Mperkins said:


> 2013 SJ comp carbon 29er.


Jaja I recognize that parking lot, great store! Raced with the crazy cat dudes this past weekend


----------



## R fast (Apr 28, 2012)

*my scalpel carbon 1 19.92 lbs ready to run!*


----------



## R fast (Apr 28, 2012)

R fast said:


> View attachment 709398
> 
> 
> View attachment 709400
> ...


brakes xx world cup, full xx, cassette xx, front derailer xx, bar schmolke, industry nine wheels etc etc etc!


----------



## finklfam (Apr 13, 2012)

*pics of my new scott spark 29er RC*

10.6 kg size L


----------



## Airvoltaire (Feb 5, 2012)

JoshS said:


> first 29er, and after my first ride yesterday, the first of many 29ers to come.


I love this bike! I've been looking for one on Ebay for a couple of months. S-Works are awesome man.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Two rides in, loving it.







[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Fparra (Dec 22, 2010)

gsxrawd said:


> does 2 Lefties make a right?


Maybe they make a huge tandem with a short rope!!!!


----------



## jcyance (Aug 22, 2007)

sharing my first 29er build and my very first from On One. 

On One Carbon Race 29er. Full Rigid setup.


----------



## Mazukea (Jul 9, 2012)

Nice bike and work!


----------



## rock622 (Apr 20, 2012)

Niner EMD 9 2012


----------



## Rev. 14 (Jan 22, 2012)

And a matching colored cat to boot...


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

*2012 Trek Superfly 100*

Here is my new bike.
Gcappy
Full Tilt Fitting Oswego NY


----------



## giorgi (Feb 13, 2010)

tachman said:


> Very nice!


Yesss very nice his car.....sorry the new Tallboy....

Ciao.


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

Chiner









Nimble 9









2 very different single speeds.


----------



## breaktehchain (Dec 4, 2008)

My new Inbred! So stoked about it.

Going from a 7" travel Yeti to a rigid 29er is.... jarring. But also a lot faster on the climbs!


----------



## dj1809 (Apr 5, 2012)

Here's my 4 week old SC Tallboy in the middle of a ride yesterday. Taco'ed the rim  It was nice walk home.


----------



## Solo Bellimino (Feb 19, 2011)

dj1809 said:


> Here's my 4 week old SC Tallboy in the middle of a ride yesterday. Taco'ed the rim  It was nice walk home.


You didn't have to walk, nothing a little aggression couldn't fix for just the ride home.


----------



## david8613 (May 31, 2005)

Solo Bellimino said:


> You didn't have to walk, nothing a little aggression couldn't fix for just the ride home.


yeah man, just wack it back straight... how did you do that anyway?


----------



## memi (Nov 14, 2011)

@ rock662, is that in tel aviv marina? I grew up in tela aviv but now in USA...missed my sea (מתגעגע לים(....have fun.


----------



## Rev. 14 (Jan 22, 2012)

R fast said:


> View attachment 709398
> 
> 
> View attachment 709400
> ...


That is crazy! Can you post what your build is? I'm trying to shed a few lbs off my tallboy Carbon, I could learn from you. Show us your build.


----------



## peanuthead (May 31, 2004)

Santa Cruz Highball


----------



## R fast (Apr 28, 2012)

Rev. 14 said:


> That is crazy! Can you post what your build is? I'm trying to shed a few lbs off my tallboy Carbon, I could learn from you. Show us your build.


Hi we start with cutting the cables of the brakes and shifters, put scandium bolts on the rotors, change the rotors to alligator or kcnc 160 mm fr and rear, change the seat post kcnc, the seat selle italia carbon, the brakes change to sram xx world cup, front derailer xx cassete xx all the group xx, the bar change to schmolke carbon only 83 grams, the wheels to industry nine, the tires bontrager tubeless, all the rest of the bolts change to titanium, cut the excess of the seat post, remove all the spacers of the headset. The pedals crank brothers Eggbeater 11


----------



## rock622 (Apr 20, 2012)

memi said:


> @ rock662, is that in tel aviv marina? I grew up in tela aviv but now in USA...missed my sea (מתגעגע לים(....have fun.


Yes


----------



## Mazukea (Jul 9, 2012)

My 2012 Specialized Comp Carbon. This is my first 29er, first FSR, and first carbon frame bike. Yep I decided to just take the big plunge and get a higher end bike. I just picked it up today and I took it for a 11 mile spin. I didn't want to stop. I was having so much fun!


----------



## WR74 (Jan 25, 2012)

My Salsa Spearfish









Sent from my GT-P7500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dr. jekyll (Feb 15, 2012)

Recent photo opp while my buddy changed a flat at the bottom of the dragons back at Case.


----------



## Shmoo (Mar 9, 2008)

Back to riding pedal bikes after a 2 yr hiatus. 2012 BMC SF29. Got it last week.


----------



## pfund28 (Jul 5, 2012)

Noob here - have this inbound! 2011 Raleigh Talus 29er XL..


----------



## Rev. 14 (Jan 22, 2012)

R fast said:


> Hi we start with cutting the cables of the brakes and shifters, put scandium bolts on the rotors, change the rotors to alligator or kcnc 160 mm fr and rear, change the seat post kcnc, the seat selle italia carbon, the brakes change to sram xx world cup, front derailer xx cassete xx all the group xx, the bar change to schmolke carbon only 83 grams, the wheels to industry nine, the tires bontrager tubeless, all the rest of the bolts change to titanium, cut the excess of the seat post, remove all the spacers of the headset. The pedals crank brothers Eggbeater 11


Wow that is a nice build. Seems SRAM XX is much lighter than anything XTR has to offer right now. I'm considering some XX parts but can't let go of the XTR brakes, I'm willing to sacrifice some weight here with brakes. How do you like your KCNC seat post? You must be under 200lbs to have a Schmolke carbon bar at 83 grams. Those seem really light but a guy at 215 for me may not work well and they seem hard to come by. Where did you find yours?


----------



## mistic99 (Jul 1, 2012)

*2013 Specialized Hardrock 29*

FRAME	Specialized A1 Premium Aluminium 29er, fully butted, 6061 alloy, ORE downtube, externally relieved headtube, forged dropouts and reinforced disc mount, alloy replaceable der. hanger
FORK	SR Suntour SF13-XCT-MLO 29", coil/MCU spring, 1-1/8" steel steerer, mechanical lock out w/ preload adj., 28mm stanchions, post mount disc, 80mm travel
HEADSET 1-1/8" threadless, loose ball
STEM	Alloy, 4 bolt clamp, 10º rise, 25.4mm
HANDLEBARS	Specialized flat bar, alloy, 640mm & 660mm wide, 8º backsweep, 4º upsweep, 25.4mm
GRIPS	Specialized BodyGeometry XCT, Kraton w/ gel, 132mm
FRONT BRAKE	Tektro HDC 300, hydraulic disc, dual piston, Lightwave style rotor, 160mm
REAR BRAKE	Tektro HDC 300, hydraulic disc, dual piston, Lightwave style rotor, 160mm
BRAKE LEVERS	Tektro, hydraulic lever
FRONT DERAILLEUR	Shimano Altus, 8-speed, 34.9mm clamp, low mount, top-swing, dual-pull
REAR DERAILLEUR	Shimano Acera, SGS Cage
SHIFT LEVERS	Shimano Altus, 8-speed Rapidfire plus, SL type w/ optical display
CASSETTE	Sunrace, 8-speed cassette, 11-34
CHAIN	KMC X-8, 8-speed w/ reusable Missing Link
CRANKSET	SR Suntour XCT, 8-speed, square taper spindle
CHAINRINGS	42/32/22, steel
BOTTOM BRACKET	Square taper, cartridge bearing, 68mm shell
PEDALS	Composite platform, w/ reflectors, 9/16"
RIMS	HR Disc 29", alloy double-wall, disc, pin joint, 25mm, 36h
FRONT HUB	Alloy disc hub, double sealed loose bearing, steel axle, QR, 32h
REAR HUB	Alloy disc hub, double sealed loose bearing, steel axle, steel cassette body, QR, 32h
SPOKES	Stainless, 2.0mm (14g)
FRONT TYRE	Specialized Fast Trak Sport, 29"x2.0", wire bead, 40TPI
REAR TYRE	Specialized Fast Trak Sport, 29"x2.0", wire bead, 40TPI
INNER TUBES	Schrader valve
SADDLE	Specialized BodyGeometry Hardrock, steel rails, 143mm width
SEATPOST	Alloy two bolt, 12.5mm offset, micro adjust, 30.9mm, 350mm or 400mm
SEAT BINDER	34.9mm, alloy QR, nylon washer


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

Shmoo said:


> Back to riding pedal bikes after a 2 yr hiatus. 2012 BMC SF29. Got it last week.


You just started riding again and you're doing the most difficult mountain bike trail?:eekster: More power to ya my friend :thumbsup: I really dig your bike too.


----------



## subspd (Jan 24, 2007)

WR74 said:


> My Salsa Spearfish
> 
> View attachment 710156
> 
> ...


Very nice! 26lb range?


----------



## Joshua75W (Apr 25, 2012)

Giant Talon 1:thumbsup:


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

On top of Silver Creek, off Colorado Trail 07/13/2012


----------



## tcc13 (Mar 25, 2012)

Nice pic.


----------



## NAKaveli (Jul 14, 2012)

Shmoo said:


> Back to riding pedal bikes after a 2 yr hiatus. 2012 BMC SF29. Got it last week.


Nice ride; currently demo'ing same bike and made it out to Joaquin Miller Park trails in Oakland for the first time and it handled nicely downhill and over roots/rocks. I think i'm more of a HT guy though because riding up climbs/flats was to plush for my liking. Gonna go BMC TE29


----------



## EVO82 (Nov 22, 2011)

*2012 stumpy fsr 29er*

This is my first full suspension 29er. And I love it!


----------



## doctor_t (Jul 16, 2012)

*My Jet 9 RDO*

Hi guys,

I m new of this forum...

i like you very much, let me introduce my self and my bike


----------



## LoAl (Jan 5, 2011)

here is mine....


----------



## ronyc (Aug 27, 2008)

Here is mine


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

LoAl said:


> here is mine....


Good stuff! A dirty bike in the wild, you got my attention on that one. :thumbsup:

Much, much better than all these sparkly closet queens.


----------



## BMCROB (Jul 17, 2012)

*my new BMC*


----------



## LoAl (Jan 5, 2011)

slocaus said:


> Good stuff! A dirty bike in the wild, you got my attention on that one. :thumbsup:
> 
> Much, much better than all these sparkly closet queens.


thank you slocaus


----------



## NAKaveli (Jul 14, 2012)

so jealous BMCROB, how is that TE01!?


----------



## Gary1402 (Jul 17, 2012)

R fast said:


> View attachment 709398
> 
> 
> View attachment 709400
> ...


That is one of the lighest set up i seen on FS bike. Great stuffs!


----------



## Tech420 (May 19, 2011)

Just brought it home the other day. First full suspension and first 29er. Shop only carried Shimano pedals so those ugly things are coming off ass soon as my new pedals arrive.


----------



## Shmoo (Mar 9, 2008)

J3SSEB said:


> You just started riding again and you're doing the most difficult mountain bike trail?:eekster: More power to ya my friend :thumbsup: I really dig your bike too.


The trail isn't all that difficult. I did it on my old Crosscheck once. The lack of horse poo is what I appreciate. 



NAKaveli said:


> Nice ride; currently demo'ing same bike and made it out to Joaquin Miller Park trails in Oakland for the first time and it handled nicely downhill and over roots/rocks. I think i'm more of a HT guy though because riding up climbs/flats was to plush for my liking. Gonna go BMC TE29


To be honest, even with the pro pedal, I was missing my old HT on the climbs. This is my first FS, so I'll see how it goes this season. I'm really surprised at how quick the steering is - enjoy your TE29.


----------



## cemc1977 (May 8, 2012)

Great Forum, Great Bikes! General question to those who have single speed 29er bikes. 

How is it? I cant imagine having a single speed on singletracks, at least the ones I have been on currently. 

thanks for any responses.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

cemc1977 said:


> Great Forum, Great Bikes! General question to those who have single speed 29er bikes.
> 
> How is it? I cant imagine having a single speed on singletracks, at least the ones I have been on currently.
> 
> thanks for any responses.


Instead of turning a photo thread into a talk thread, are you aware there is an MTBR forum dedicated to SS? http://forums.mtbr.com/singlespeed/


----------



## cemc1977 (May 8, 2012)

No, but thanks for the link.


----------



## mpharris (Jul 10, 2009)

Cannondale Flash 29er 1


----------



## Rev. 14 (Jan 22, 2012)

what is that? Carbon with silver paint? Looks fantastic!


----------



## mpharris (Jul 10, 2009)

No, it's an alloy frame w/ carbon lefty


----------



## onkel_doc (Jul 17, 2012)

My Toad 29 steel bike...nice and gives not so many...


A perfect performance...

were is my picture???:madman:


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

429


----------



## fer83 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## that guy again (Oct 6, 2006)

ronyc said:


> Here is mine


Is a CCCP custom color? Which one?


----------



## buzzo2012 (Jul 20, 2012)

here is my 2013 specialized rockhopper 29er just got her a few days ago and already love her havent been on the trails yet but going this weekend should be fun

will add pic in a lil once i get 10 posts


----------



## Lumi (Jun 20, 2012)

fer83;[/QUOTE said:


> Nice bike and shot!


----------



## fer83 (Jan 7, 2007)

thanks!


----------



## MrIcky (Oct 2, 2007)

Just hangin' out in the woods trying to beat the heat.


----------



## FlyBye (May 26, 2012)

Road Trip to Syllamo July 12, 2012.

My new stock Nashbar rigid 29er Single Speed rode fine in the Ozarks last week. I have since added a 400mm Easton EC70 Carbon seat post and Shimano Deore XT 780pedals. My son rode his new Mongoose.


----------



## Redeye747 (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## Barheet (Jul 13, 2012)

My brand new Guardian after putting it together. Took me about 15-20 minutes. Still waiting on my new platform pedals from FedEx.


----------



## Barheet (Jul 13, 2012)

I rigged up a makeshift repair stand in my garage with some stuff I had lying around. It has been great for working on the brakes and general tuning.


----------



## koval79 (May 8, 2010)

Not a great pic but here she is.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## koval79 (May 8, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skiing9689 (Jun 21, 2006)

*Oldie but a goodie*

08 Dos Niner
Full XTR
Stans Crest
Fox 80mm RLC
23.7 lbs, size XL 
Love this bike!


----------



## skiing9689 (Jun 21, 2006)

*Oldie but a goodie*

08 Dos Niner
Full XTR
Stans Crest
Fox 80mm RLC
23.7 lbs, size XL 
Love this bike!


----------



## buzzo2012 (Jul 20, 2012)

You all have some awesome bikes can't wait to post my pix


----------



## buzzo2012 (Jul 20, 2012)

Finally time for my pix 2013 specialized rockhopper 29er


----------



## Frederick (Nov 4, 2006)

That old Salsa is a beauty!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## jkstraw (Jul 22, 2012)

DezFX said:


> New wheels, crank, and stem...
> [...]
> Schwalbe Marathon Dureme tires
> 
> So basically the only parts left of the Cobia are the frame and fork. LoL


I saw this post from a couple of years ago - how have these tires held up? I just bought a '12 Specialized Carve Comp and was thinking of putting a pair of Dureme's (50-622).

Cheers


----------



## dominikusbw (Apr 28, 2012)

My Surly Karate Monkey 2011...


----------



## fer83 (Jan 7, 2007)

awesome bike

great photograpphy skills too!


----------



## cave12man (May 28, 2012)

^^weird I was going to say the same thing! completely off topic I know but what camera do you use?? awesome shots. 


(bikes pretty nice too :thumbsup


----------



## charmon2 (Jun 6, 2005)

2013 Superlight 29 in its natural habitat


----------



## Jonesy22 (Mar 21, 2011)

Just built her up recently


----------



## dominikusbw (Apr 28, 2012)

fer83 said:


> awesome bike
> 
> great photograpphy skills too!





cave12man said:


> ^^weird I was going to say the same thing! completely off topic I know but what camera do you use?? awesome shots.
> 
> (bikes pretty nice too :thumbsup


Hi fer83 & cave12man, thanks...
Camera was Nikon D200 with Nikkor 180mm/f2,8 Ai-s ( manual focus ), all shots taken at wide aperture f2.8


----------



## 06DODGECTD (Nov 3, 2010)

2012 XL Niner Rip 9 with full xt build and Fox 34 140 talas.


----------



## dimitry_k (Mar 6, 2011)

*Giant Talon 2011 from Brazil!*

Read a lot about 29ers on this blog before making my mind!


----------



## Solo Bellimino (Feb 19, 2011)

dominikusbw said:


> my surly karate monkey 2011...


sex


----------



## charmon2 (Jun 6, 2005)

Jonesy22 said:


> Just built her up recently


Gorgeous bike! The blue looks amazing. My friend has been on a Yelli for the last year or so and loves it. Enjoy!


----------



## 29Spec (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## 247 (Apr 23, 2009)

Next is the new (tapered) Fork on the new 'Superfly Elite'...


----------



## shredjunkie (May 16, 2012)

Jonesy22 said:


> Just built her up recently


Nice bike! You think Canfield would swap out my Crampon Not-Quite-Ultimates for a set of the new Ultimates? The exposed spindles are slowly but surely wearing through the soles of my shoes.


----------



## Mikecito (Jun 2, 2007)

......


----------



## breckenridge (Jul 14, 2012)

My new '12 Jamis Dragon Sport 29er, still factory stock, but not for long. First big wheeled bike and loving it so far.


----------



## Mark42 (Jul 29, 2012)

Cool set of bikes. Really enjoy reading the comments about the different makes/models.


----------



## Mark42 (Jul 29, 2012)

My Mongoose Impasse 29'er FS ride.

Its about 3 months old. Swapped out the big lug mud tires for Sunlite Kahn 700x50 combo tire that matches my ride style better. Added wider C9 seat (yeah, its heavy), wider 28" bars w/3" rise, tossed the spoke and chain ring guards, added handle bar bottle holder and removed all the gaudy stickers.

Went through whole bike, from disk brake adjustment, derailleurs to BB and headset. Lubed everything that takes lube. Everything is alloy except the chain stay and fork. Weighs in at 41.6 lbs as of yesterday morning.

Still have to replace the brake levers w/100% alloy set, better grips, and upgrade the fork to a simple Rock Shox or Suntour fork with dampening, same with the rear shock.

This model is only available through Amazon, so I bought it without having a chance to ride it. . I was pleasantly surprised, as it exceeded my expectations for an entry level FS bike. It really rides nice and smooths out the ruts, tree roots, and rocks and pot holes.

I don't do jumps or extreme riding, mostly horse/jogging/bike trails, dirt/gravel roads, and some pavement. I just needed something to ride where my road bike can't go. So this bike fits the bill, and saved me some $$$.

I can never leave well enough alone and love to customize, so as I use it and decide what I don't like, it will get changed out or modified.


----------



## jimithng23 (Feb 11, 2009)

That Karate Monkey and Yelli Screamy are pure lust 

Here's my latest obsession --- '12 Lenz Sport Luncbox


----------



## gnewcomer (Jul 2, 2011)

Here's a couple of pics of my Focus Black Forest 1.0 on the NorthShore trail Flower Mound TX

gnewcomer aka OldMtnGoat


----------



## Tuananh (Feb 21, 2008)

*Moots Mooto-X YBB 10th Anniversary Limited Edition*

FRAME: Moots Mooto-X YBB 10th Anniversary Limited Edition (20 inch)
FORK: Fox Float 29 World Championship Limited Edition (15mm QR axle)
Shimano PRO XCR 29er Carbon Special Edition
HEADSET: Chris King Raza Special Edition (1-1/8)
STEM: Edge Enve Composite and Titanium Weaved/Hardware
HANDLEBAR: Edge Enve Composite (high rise)
GRIPS: Oury (clamp-on) and ODI (bar ends)
BRAKESET: Shimano XTR M975 (180mm front and 160mm rear)
SHIFTERS: SRAM XO (9 speed)
FRONT DERAILLEUR: Shimano XTR M975 (top pull)
REAR DERAILLEUR: SRAM XO (9 speed)
CASSETTE: SRAM XO 990 (9 speed)
CRANKSET: Shimano M975 (175mm) and Titanium Tri Sprockets
CHAIN: Shimano XTR
PEDALS: Crank Brothers Candy Special Edition (White Carbon and Ti axle)
SADDLE: Prologo Nago EVO X10 (Titanium and Carbon)
SEATPOST: Moots Cinch Titanium Layback
SEATCLAMP: Moots Titianum
WHEELSET: ENVE XC 29er Rims, Chris King Components Hubs, DT Aerolite spokes
TIRES: Schwalbe Racing Ralph and Stan's NoTubes Kit

Weight: 20.3 lbs (Fox Float), 18.5 (Shimano PRO XCR)


----------



## Tuananh (Feb 21, 2008)

*Moots Mooto-X YBB 10th Anniversary Limited Edition*

FRAME: Moots Mooto-X YBB 10th Anniversary Limited Edition (20 inch)
FORK: Fox Float 29 World Championship Limited Edition (15mm QR axle)
Shimano PRO XCR 29er Carbon Special Edition
HEADSET: Chris King Raza Special Edition (1-1/8)
STEM: Edge Enve Composite and Titanium Weaved/Hardware
HANDLEBAR: Edge Enve Composite (high rise)
GRIPS: Oury (clamp-on) and ODI (bar ends)
BRAKESET: Shimano XTR M975 (180mm front and 160mm rear)
SHIFTERS: SRAM XO (9 speed)
FRONT DERAILLEUR: Shimano XTR M975 (top pull)
REAR DERAILLEUR: SRAM XO (9 speed)
CASSETTE: SRAM XO 990 (9 speed)
CRANKSET: Shimano M975 (175mm) and Titanium Tri Sprockets
CHAIN: Shimano XTR
PEDALS: Crank Brothers Candy Special Edition (White Carbon and Ti axle)
SADDLE: Prologo Nago EVO X10 (Titanium and Carbon)
SEATPOST: Moots Cinch Titanium Layback
SEATCLAMP: Moots Titianum
WHEELSET: ENVE XC 29er Rims, Chris King Components Hubs, DT Aerolite spokes
TIRES: Schwalbe Racing Ralph and Stan's NoTubes Kit

Weight: 20.3 lbs (Fox Float), 18.5 (Shimano PRO XCR)


----------



## johnny the boy (Dec 21, 2009)

EXPLORE!!


----------



## alannzulu (Apr 27, 2012)

Beautiful. Titanium is quite something.



Tuananh said:


> FRAME: Moots Mooto-X YBB 10th Anniversary Limited Edition (20 inch)
> FORK: Fox Float 29 World Championship Limited Edition (15mm QR axle)
> Shimano PRO XCR 29er Carbon Special Edition
> HEADSET: Chris King Raza Special Edition (1-1/8)
> ...


----------



## alannzulu (Apr 27, 2012)

*Tallboy LTc - Yellow*

My Tallboy LTc arrived today


----------



## dvo1 (May 28, 2006)

My latest bike.


----------



## shredjunkie (May 16, 2012)

alannzulu said:


> My Tallboy LTc arrived today


Nice bike! Looks like whoever set it up ran the front shifter cable down the routing intended for a dropper seat cable. Probably going to want to switch that up if you ever do install a cable activated dropper seat.


----------



## alannzulu (Apr 27, 2012)

shredjunkie said:


> Nice bike! Looks like whoever set it up ran the front shifter cable down the routing intended for a dropper seat cable. Probably going to want to switch that up if you ever do install a cable activated dropper seat.


Thanks shredjunkie!

Luckily I have some routing on the other side for when my Reverb w/ Left Remote comes in


----------



## wakenride (Feb 24, 2007)

*2012 Stumpy Comp XXL with newly installed MAVIC ST's*

Thanks for looking


----------



## howie_74 (Feb 23, 2011)

*Hard Eddie 1x10 now 16.11lb*


























modified chain guide and rear tyer took more weight off... 16.11lb


----------



## ATX_fix (Aug 6, 2012)

that Hard Eddie is SLICK!


----------



## KING_PALM (Jul 31, 2012)

carve frame and everything else not stock.....


----------



## Fparra (Dec 22, 2010)

*Superlight 29er*

Small Size


----------



## YukonDave (May 7, 2012)

charmon2 said:


> 2013 Superlight 29 in its natural habitat
> 
> View attachment 712230


Is that poison oak?


----------



## Danner182 (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Lenny7 (Sep 1, 2008)

charmon2 said:


> 2013 Superlight 29 in its natural habitat
> 
> View attachment 712230


What's the weight on your build?


----------



## Canyon93108 (Nov 9, 2011)

YukonDave said:


> Is that poison oak?


No P Oak in the photo.


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

ugh, that Moots has way too many stickers on it, but the Ntense and yellow Santa Cruz are nice!


----------



## jallll (Dec 28, 2008)

my rm hammer on the trails in barcelona, spain...


----------



## pfund28 (Jul 5, 2012)

Offed the Talus and snagged a sweet Cobia... I'm liking it!


----------



## ATX_fix (Aug 6, 2012)

Fresh Chupa build...


----------



## schmed (Feb 22, 2004)

dvo1 said:


> My latest bike.


I'm toasting your new bike with a frosty Dale's Pale right now. Nice REEB.


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

ATX_fix said:


> Fresh Chupa build...


I need more pictures of this please.


----------



## ATX_fix (Aug 6, 2012)

J3SSEB said:


> I need more pictures of this please.


I have a couple more in my build thread... Check it out


----------



## Captain Cobb (Mar 23, 2010)

Here's my Tracer29 during last weeks trip to Downieville


----------



## shoog (Aug 12, 2012)

*my sc tbC*

guess you have to take my word for it... its a matt finish carbon santa cruz tall boy, with subtle red decals, full xtr, and CK hubs and arch with racing ralphs... (sorry cant figure out how to post a photo yet.)


----------



## Coondog#77 (Aug 13, 2012)

*My Rig 29er*

It's nothing special but I'm putting some upgrades to make it better. I really want to give a XC race a try soon!


----------



## ONE78 (Jul 31, 2009)




----------



## MrIcky (Oct 2, 2007)

*Chocolate Gulch, Ketchum ID*


----------



## KeithASR (Jun 19, 2012)

*First and Second 29er's*

My first and second 29er. Both great bikes, but more different than you might expect...


----------



## kiev1981 (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

my first bike in 15+ years.
it's a Scott Aspect 29er


----------



## Airvoltaire (Feb 5, 2012)

*My S-Works Epic 29er*

I had taken a 6 year break from mountain biking so I saved up and they told me this was the bike to get...

2011 S-Works Epic 29
-Upgraded drive train to Shimano XTR (felt it was more Ergonomically Sound)
-XTR Front derailleur
-XTR Brakes and Shifters
-Upgraded to the Crank Brothers Kronolog dropper seat post
-WTB Rocket V Saddle
-Syntace 90mm stem
-Specialized S-Works Carbon Cranks
-Ergon Grips (best grips ever)
-Specialized Ground Control and The Captain tires
-Rock Shox Reba Brain Fork
-Specialized/Fox Brain Rear Shock
-Specialized Roval Carbon Wheels
-Specialized Carbon flat bar
-Crank brother egg beater pedals

BOOM!


----------



## cigarette1 (Jul 9, 2012)

KeithASR said:


> My first and second 29er. Both great bikes, but more different than you might expect...


Do tell ... please

G


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

*cvln*



Danner182 said:


>


How you enjoying the Luddite, any mods made? I have to wait to ride mine as I recover from Knee injury but getting it setup right flat bar, racing ralph/nobby nic combo, surly 20t cog, not yet but eventual wheel upgrade, carbon or ti seatpost. seems like a great bike I cant wait to hammer through some nice winter trails.

How is the lever pull, I have bb7s on a older 26 HT and might move the speed levers over?


----------



## vack (Jan 2, 2003)

Love my Razzo it takes me to the coolest places.


----------



## shawnstar (Jun 2, 2009)

*Cannondale Caffeine 29er with niner carbon fork*

Cannondale Caffeine 29er
Niner Carbon Fork
e13 34T Chainring
SLX Shifters and Crank
e13 Chainguide
XT Rear Der
Avid Elixir R Brakes
Schwalbe Big Apple Tires
Rims not good enough to mention

oh and this bike is for sale.


----------



## KeithASR (Jun 19, 2012)

cigarette1 said:


> Do tell ... please
> 
> G


Just my opinion, but the Jet 9 has a racier, more efficient feel overall. I assume partly due to less travel front and rear, but the steering is quite a bit sharper as well. It could also be how the rear shock is tuned or the CVA suspension, but it just uses the limited amount of travel very efficiently. Definitely not what I would call plush, but that's probably why it feels efficient (to me). The BB is definitely higher in comparison, but it's really nice not worrying about pedal strikes when plowing through rock gardens. It's almost 3 lbs heavier, but not really noticeable at all on typical singletrack, or even when climbing.

Just have a handful of rides on the Tallboy, but it feels much more active and plush with the VPP suspension, plus it's carbon. I really like the RP23 shock and not sure why so many swap out for a Monarch RT3. The Fox 120 up front is great, although wondering if I might improve the steering response a little by dropping to 110mm or 100mm. It seems to want to wander at times, but definitely feels very stable. I have the spacers to drop the fork travel, but want to give the 120mm a shot since most say that is perfect on the TB. It definitely has a lower BB in comparison, but only a couple of minor pedal strikes so far. Not enough to worry about, but probably enough to prevent me from dropping to 100mm in the front and lowering the BB further.

Not sure if that described it very well, but that's my experience so far. I am hoping to like the TB enough to eventually sell the Jet 9, but not there yet...


----------



## kingair (Jun 2, 2008)

2012 XL Niner Air 9
Sram X0 components
Chris King hubs
Notubes Arch rims


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

KeithASR said:


> The Fox 120 up front is great, although wondering if I might improve the steering response a little by dropping to 110mm or 100mm. It seems to want to wander at times, but definitely feels very stable. .


I believe that the TB was designed originally around a 100mm fork.
IMO the TB is a VERY capable endurance race bike with the fork set at that.
I have had both a TB and a Jet (short term between broken frames) and would set them as being very similar riding bikes.


----------



## jus1gear (Apr 10, 2006)

*I.F. 29er Steel Deluxe*

Looking to upgrade fork and brakes. I'd love to hear some fork suggestions for Northern California riding.


----------



## ATX_fix (Aug 6, 2012)

jus1gear said:


> Looking to upgrade fork and brakes. I'd love to hear some fork suggestions for Northern California riding.


Can't go wrong with a Fox float or the manitou tower pro.


----------



## ArmedSuspect (Aug 10, 2012)

my first 29er...


----------



## cigarette1 (Jul 9, 2012)

KeithASR said:


> Just my opinion, but the Jet 9 has a racier, more efficient feel overall. I assume partly due to less travel front and rear, but the steering is quite a bit sharper as well. It could also be how the rear shock is tuned or the CVA suspension, but it just uses the limited amount of travel very efficiently. Definitely not what I would call plush, but that's probably why it feels efficient (to me). The BB is definitely higher in comparison, but it's really nice not worrying about pedal strikes when plowing through rock gardens. It's almost 3 lbs heavier, but not really noticeable at all on typical singletrack, or even when climbing.
> 
> Just have a handful of rides on the Tallboy, but it feels much more active and plush with the VPP suspension, plus it's carbon. I really like the RP23 shock and not sure why so many swap out for a Monarch RT3. The Fox 120 up front is great, although wondering if I might improve the steering response a little by dropping to 110mm or 100mm. It seems to want to wander at times, but definitely feels very stable. I have the spacers to drop the fork travel, but want to give the 120mm a shot since most say that is perfect on the TB. It definitely has a lower BB in comparison, but only a couple of minor pedal strikes so far. Not enough to worry about, but probably enough to prevent me from dropping to 100mm in the front and lowering the BB further.
> 
> Not sure if that described it very well, but that's my experience so far. I am hoping to like the TB enough to eventually sell the Jet 9, but not there yet...


Thanks for the comparison review. I'm currently shopping for a FS bike and I keep coming back to the Tallboy ... still not sure if it will be the TB or the TBlt. I have no intention of racing ... I'm too old to take the big jumps (if there's an option, I'll go around). From how you describe the TB, I think it will be perfect for what I'm trying to do ... some climbing, some trail riding with some single track.

One of my other options is the Trek Rumblefish. How would you think it would compare to the TB?

G


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Gets me A to B


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

Killer rig.

By chance is that Rodeo Cove?


----------



## Stockli Boy (Feb 3, 2012)

High Ti Cycles custom 29er SS in Sun Valley. Climbed Baldy on it after I took that photo.


----------



## SleepeRst (Nov 30, 2011)

My GT Peace 29er!


----------



## 4nbstd (Apr 12, 2012)

Nothing too fancy

2010 18" Kona Unit. All stock except for wheels and tires (Flows with CK SS hub by Larry from Ghisallo Wheels, Panaracer Rampage)

Named him Fett Boy after Boba Fett.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tsimtcu8 (Jun 28, 2012)

Rode Stanley park today. 2012 Rockhopper pretty much stock















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BVClimber (Aug 16, 2012)

2012 Rumblefish Elite with new Mavic Crossmax SLR's... Happy.


----------



## mtb_dood (Dec 26, 2009)

Jet9 RDO










Voodoo Bokor29


----------



## man.on.fire (Aug 1, 2012)

Here is my new bike. Just got it this week. Motobecane Fantom 29er Sport.


----------



## gibbsj87 (Aug 16, 2012)

Thats a HUGE front tire!


----------



## khani (Apr 20, 2009)

My Salsa








My rockstar








Love em both


----------



## lumberj4ck (May 9, 2009)

I love that rockstar. Post more pics!!!


----------



## khani (Apr 20, 2009)

I haven't got any more pics, too busy riding it..now got a 2012 3x10 xt groupset on it
It's ace!!!


----------



## ZmyDust (May 13, 2011)

]2012 Moto Fantom Pro X9 29er .. Getting a little dirty


----------



## anti-dentite (Jul 24, 2012)

My 2013 Specialized Carve Comp 29er.


----------



## cave12man (May 28, 2012)

Beautiful bike BUT

how the farge did you get it there and keep it that clean?!:eekster:


----------



## el_burras (Mar 17, 2011)

cave12man said:


> Beautiful bike BUT
> 
> how the farge did you get it there and keep it that clean?!:eekster:


jajajajaajajajajaj thought the same thing


----------



## anti-dentite (Jul 24, 2012)

cave12man said:


> Beautiful bike BUT
> 
> how the farge did you get it there and keep it that clean?!:eekster:


Great question! My house is located right next to a small trail, and this picture was taken about 100 feet in from the trailhead.

There's never anyone on the trail, so I was able to snap a ton of pictures without worrying about people questioning why I was so fixated on my bike!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Erlomd (Aug 21, 2012)

nice bikes guys


----------



## intheways (Apr 19, 2004)

mtb_dood said:


> Jet9 RDO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you like your Bokor 29? I ordered one from my LBS with hopes that it will be a fun frame and fit well.


----------



## Five Points (Jan 17, 2010)




----------



## Poukah (Jan 12, 2012)

Here's mine.
Just crashed with it last sunday, leaving me with a broken hand in 2 places an two fractured ribs...
So over the next few weeks watching pics will be the closest I get to biking...


----------



## gibbsj87 (Aug 16, 2012)

I love the gold on your bike @Five Points


----------



## mtb_dood (Dec 26, 2009)

intheways said:


> How do you like your Bokor 29? I ordered one from my LBS with hopes that it will be a fun frame and fit well.


I have really enjoyed the versatility of it with the sliding dropouts and switching parts around on it from my other bikes. I have found I prefer it with the fork at 120mm, at 100mm it seemed a little twitchy at speed. The BB is a little low so you need to beware of what's below you. I am 6'2" and that is a L frame it is on the small side for me but I like to throw it around and that is harder to do on a bigger frame for me.


----------



## crst4 (Aug 21, 2012)

*New Bike: Fantom 29 Pro*


















Just got back into mountain biking after 15 year hiatus. I am really enjoying alternating between road and trails.
Made a few changes to suit my riding needs but overall very pleased with my new toy.


----------



## Erlomd (Aug 21, 2012)

I like it and enjoy riding the flatlands of miami with it, very few issues and it holds up well at average speeds of 13-15mph...already has new tubes, tires, cassette, seat, and some handlebar extensions, water bottle holder, grips and front and rear lights. a new carbon handlebar is on the way.....trying to find a decent adjustable and affordable (<$100) fork since the ride is way soft. and a nice brake upgrade would be in order soon.


----------



## intheways (Apr 19, 2004)

mtb_dood said:


> I have really enjoyed the versatility of it with the sliding dropouts and switching parts around on it from my other bikes. I have found I prefer it with the fork at 120mm, at 100mm it seemed a little twitchy at speed. The BB is a little low so you need to beware of what's below you. I am 6'2" and that is a L frame it is on the small side for me but I like to throw it around and that is harder to do on a bigger frame for me.


Thanks for the info. The M will probably be good for me at 5'9". I'll be sure to get a fork that can run 120mm.


----------



## meezo (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## Brown Man (Mar 6, 2010)

*Moots*

Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## warwagon (Mar 1, 2011)

My Air 9 Carbon


----------



## jallll (Dec 28, 2008)

My turner sultan


----------



## DarthRader (Aug 24, 2012)

Great pics. Keep em coming.


----------



## 08hardrockmiami (Jan 28, 2011)

Canfield Brothers - Yelli Screamy


----------



## ATX_fix (Aug 6, 2012)

The yelli screamy is SICK!


----------



## ATX_fix (Aug 6, 2012)

updated pic of my Chupa beast warrior...


----------



## cigarette1 (Jul 9, 2012)

Niner WFO - size large.
Chris King wheelset with Stan's arch rims
Fox 29er Talas 95-120
Rock Shox RT3 Monarch
Formula R1 brakes
XTR shadow rear derailler
XT shadow front derailler
XT trigger shifters
XTR chain
XT cassette
SLX*two ring crankset
Chris King headset
Truviactin short stem
745mm wide bars
Thomson seatpost and seatclamp
Specialized Ti Phenom seat
clamp on grips
142mm X 12mm Maxel rear
20mm through front


----------



## Sumi (Aug 24, 2012)

Ran through 10 pages of this thread, some really really purty bikes in here.
Keep them coming


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

Better late than never...


----------



## sand0kan (Jun 6, 2010)

Niner Air 9 RDO



















Niner Jet 9 RDO


----------



## Poukah (Jan 12, 2012)

Wow...
I am jeaulous...


----------



## hillcountryav (Jun 8, 2011)

Scalpel Carbon 1


----------



## VuDoo11 (May 15, 2012)

*My GT*

It is a work in progress. The fork is next to go.


----------



## Jakkar (May 15, 2012)

A new one.










to go with my hard tail


----------



## BigNate29er (Aug 29, 2012)

No pics yet! Waiting on my new Felt nine 60 to get here


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

i love the smell of fresh carbon in the morning.


----------



## Rev. 14 (Jan 22, 2012)

sand0kan said:


> Niner Air 9 RDO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are some nice looking Niners, you have them both, life is good uh. What weights are these bad boys?


----------



## sand0kan (Jun 6, 2010)

Rev. 14 said:


> These are some nice looking Niners, you have them both, life is good uh. What weights are these bad boys?


Well the Jet 9 in old setup weighed 10,15 kg with pedals and bottlecage. I have mounted a new handle bar and new brakes. If i run my carbon wheels is this one it will be sub 10 kg.

I haven't weighed the air 9 yet will do that soonish.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Rev. IMO still the best looking 29er ever built!


----------



## zukrider (Nov 14, 2009)

here is my first 29er. just received it last night and had a leg over in 45 minutes!


----------



## Rev. 14 (Jan 22, 2012)

4x4runner said:


> Rev. IMO still the best looking 29er ever built!


You be speaking about these niners? I can't argue that, even though I think my Tallboy C looks good too, but compared to the look of these Niners, they just look like a piece of art.


----------



## kingdom (Jul 6, 2012)

Just finished this build today. Still need to adjust heights and positions but really impressed with the playfulness so far!


----------



## sirreal187 (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## kdirk (Jun 20, 2012)

Put some 32c (or 35?) road tires I had laying around, but I just ordered some Bronson tires, otherwise its complete.










decided to give twist shifters a try


























also saddle was torn off an old FS non-off road 26er, will purchase something more comfortable soon. dont know the image quality sucks, guess its almost time for a new camera too


----------



## EJfromNJ83 (Jun 17, 2012)

2011 rumblefish base

ec70 riser
bont xxx stem
thomson masterpiece
twenty6 predator pedals

27 lbs now. Wheels next


----------



## McBain01 (Feb 17, 2012)

My Hong Fu Carbon 29er


----------



## fbabrove (Nov 9, 2011)

*My recently-built 2011 Kona Kahuna*

The maiden voyage through the Everglades (sorry for the stylized, Terrence Malick-esque saturated photos, but my camera-phone sucks so I have to soup them up).

Kona Kahuna 1x9:

Sun-Ringle Charger Pro wheels
Thompson Elite seatpost
THE Flow saddle
Deore cranks, Blackspire ss chainring, CB Egg Beaters pedals, Wheels MFG ceramic BB
Sram x7 shortcage rd, x9 trigger shifter 
Avid Elixir 5 disc brakes
Truvativ Noir carbon flat bars
Racing Ralph rear, Nobby Nic front
Manitou Tower expert fork

It weighs in at 24.4 pounds


----------



## firefighter20 (Aug 4, 2008)

Just converted to 1x10 gearing.


----------



## EJfromNJ83 (Jun 17, 2012)

firefighter20 said:


> Just converted to 1x10 gearing.


Niiiice man, which mrp chainguide did you get the bb mount or seat tube mount? if seat mount what size for the rumble? thanks. cant wait to get wheels dude, shes flying already with just bars, stem, seatpost and pedals


----------



## EJfromNJ83 (Jun 17, 2012)

Five Points said:


> outstanding!


----------



## firefighter20 (Aug 4, 2008)

Its the MRP 1x direct mount which attaches where the derailer would go.


----------



## EJfromNJ83 (Jun 17, 2012)

firefighter20 said:


> Its the MRP 1x direct mount which attaches where the derailer would go.


Cool thanks man. Did you leave the stock cassette on? What are the specs on the chain ring you used? Kind of new to this and I couldnt find info as it relates specifically to the rumblefish anywhere. Thanks again


----------



## Airvoltaire (Feb 5, 2012)

*Moto ACTv*



VuDoo11 said:


> It is a work in progress. The fork is next to go.


Noticed the Moto Actv mount. How do you like it?


----------



## EJfromNJ83 (Jun 17, 2012)

4x4runner said:


> i love the smell of fresh carbon in the morning.
> 
> that bikes disgusting dude what does it weigh


----------



## firefighter20 (Aug 4, 2008)

No problem, still have the stock cassette with a 32t salsa single speed chainring installed on the stock crank. This setup eliminates dropping chains, half pound of weight, and seems to be quieter and should be lees maintenance in the long run. Also I will be ordering a med/short cage r. derailer to eliminate even more chain and have more clearance.


----------



## rallymaniac (Oct 12, 2011)

done with the bike for this year. 
- Easton EA70xc wheels
- Easton EA70 seatpost
- Easton EA50 stem
- Easton MonkeyLite composite handlebars
- Sette Amp saddle
- 1x10 drifetrain with X9 rear
- Raceface 36t chairing
- MRP chainguide
- OURY lock on grips
- WTB Nano 2.1 tires
- Reba RL fork
- Avid Elixr 3 180mm brakes


----------



## Candodavid (Aug 22, 2010)

Curtis XC9 853/725 one of a kind, hand brazed by Brian Curtis
21.04lbs built as seen


----------



## fbabrove (Nov 9, 2011)

sweet curtis...what kind of bars are those?


----------



## Candodavid (Aug 22, 2010)

Titanium, 685mm 17deg sweep, custom seven cycles


----------



## Sumi (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## Lenny7 (Sep 1, 2008)

What did they do the welds with? Gold leaf?


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

Candodavid said:


> 21.04lbs built as seen


:eekster::eekster::eekster::eekster: Holy sheet, that Curtis is HAWT :eekster::eekster::eekster:


----------



## Surferbruce (Jun 21, 2012)

Awesome Sumi, are you psyched and loving it?


----------



## Candodavid (Aug 22, 2010)

Welds...have you no taste my good man, those are twice fluxed brass fillet brazed joints sir.


----------



## Sumi (Aug 24, 2012)

Surferbruce said:


> Awesome Sumi, are you psyched and loving it?


Sadly im not In love with how she rides, just with how she looks. I think its because i havent set her up right :/
I just propped the saddle, new pedals, put air in the fork and hit the trail. Need to learn how to tweak it.


----------



## minh (May 23, 2004)

swapped out fox f29 for rigid.


----------



## jsqueri (Dec 1, 2010)

> Curtis XC9 853/725 one of a kind, hand brazed by Brian Curtis
> 21.04lbs built as seen


Sweet lord, that's a nice bicycle.


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

Added some gears to my Monocog. Going to add drop bars soon :eekster:


----------



## halo777 (Mar 22, 2006)

New build...

chinese carbon frame


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

Candodavid said:


> Welds...have you no taste my good man, those are twice fluxed brass fillet brazed joints sir.


They're very pretty I might add! I had no idea what they were called; fantastic workmanship.


----------



## icelt (Aug 31, 2012)

pontoon said:


> None more black!


Now another "just as black."


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

*Double Vision*

Picked up a 2012 Specialized Stumpjumper Expert Hardtail recently and finally had enough time to snap some photos today of _The Twins_. :thumbsup:

Click the photos for a larger view or click here to view all the photos and more as a fullscreen slideshow.


----------



## Jandy (Jul 2, 2010)

*My 2013 Specialized SJ Carbon Comp*

I have done a fair bit up upgrading:
XO Crank
XO Shifters
XO Rear Derailleur
Richey Carbon Stem, Bar and Seatpost
Weight w/o pedals is 22.9lbs which is not bad for a 21" bike.


----------



## mcstumpy (Aug 20, 2008)

Page 81 is awesome so far that Curtis is beautiful and that Yeti is also a sharp looking rig. The Mongoose is a big surprise. Looking good all you 29er nuts.


----------



## breckenridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Probably done with changes for this year, but hoping for fall to last as long as possible!

Upgrades since purchased in July (2012 Jamis Dragon Sport): XT SPD pedals, Selle Italia Flite Ti saddle, Salsa Lip Lock seatpost collar, Easton Haven 100mm 0° stem. Pretty happy with riding position now.


----------



## 426h (Jul 13, 2006)

My Spider 29 received new shifting cables and a new front brake disk today @ 115h / 135km.


----------



## James K (Nov 9, 2011)

My Gunnar Rockhound. Truly an amazing bike to ride.


----------



## reedfe (Sep 5, 2011)

2012 Specialized Hardrock 29er Disc:
Forte SS conversion kit
2010 Rockshox Reba Team

But you can call her Charlene :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonHH (Nov 8, 2010)

Super Light 29....LOVE IT


----------



## Phatman (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

Nice one Phatman, quite the change from what we rode in Scotland !!


----------



## Phatman (Mar 9, 2009)

driver bob said:


> Nice one Phatman, quite the change from what we rode in Scotland !!


Bob! Quite a change, last bike was 160mm 26er enduro weapon and now I'm all about the rigid 29er. I'm confident though that with the addition of a120-140mm fork the Surface would dominate Innerleithen. Those boys in Whistler have designed some sweet angles.


----------



## james68823 (Mar 25, 2011)

meezo said:


>


Hows in the inbred treating you? I have one sitting in my living room waiting to be built up.


----------



## stubble88 (Aug 9, 2012)

I need 10 post to upload a pic
So coming soon


----------



## stubble88 (Aug 9, 2012)

Let me just tell y'all what it is:
2012 cannondale flash carbon 29er 3


----------



## Munkyak (Jun 15, 2012)

here is a pic of my 2012 Scott Aspect Tour 29er









upgraded front rotor 203mm, and gold brake cable housing.


----------



## bikeTorjus (Dec 3, 2011)

halo777 said:


> New build...
> 
> chinese carbon frame


wow nice bike !


----------



## Zaf (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## vanwo23 (Aug 29, 2012)

2013 Trek Superfly 100 Elite (AL)
Upgrades
Crank Bros Mallet 2 pedals
SLX Crank
Geax Saguaro - Tubeless


----------



## njnets23 (May 17, 2009)

*Rocky Mountain Household*

My Rocky Mountain Element 970 w/ custom wheel build (Chris King ISO, DT Swiss Comp Spokes, WTB i19 Team Frequency rims), WTB Bronson 2.2, Wolverine 2.2 and FOX D.O.S.S.

My wife's Rocky Mountain Element 950 w/ custom wheel build (same except e*Thirteen TRS+ hubs and silver spokes), rear shock upgrade, WTB Bronson 2.2, Wolverine 2.2, and Rock Shox Reverb.

Loving the ride!


----------



## JBerry3rd (Sep 12, 2012)

Lots of good lookin' bikes in here, hopefully in the spring I'll be able to post a pic of a bike I purchase


----------



## Hondo99 (Sep 5, 2012)

vanwo23 said:


> 2013 Trek Superfly 100 Elite (AL)
> Upgrades
> Crank Bros Mallet 2 pedals
> SLX Crank
> Geax Saguaro - Tubeless


Wow that looks nice, I can't wait till my Mamba arrives. Three weeks waiting period :madman:sucks


----------



## dhalsey (Aug 10, 2010)

SE Racing Stout









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fujiblue1 (Aug 9, 2012)

A few upgrades .....


----------



## Ze_Zaskar (Jan 3, 2008)

Maybe a little different from most bikes around here, but here is mine. I use it as a full on mtn bike, commuter and also as a tourer/backpacker


----------



## sdawoodi (Aug 27, 2012)

rxl wheels tubeless, carbon handebars, rockshox reba rl shock dual air, rxl grips


----------



## itsthegrizzly (Sep 13, 2012)

fujiblue1 said:


> A few upgrades .....


how are you liking those haven rims?
iv been looking into them myself


----------



## row-z (Mar 8, 2011)

Salsa singlespeed 29er


----------



## halo777 (Mar 22, 2006)

itsthegrizzly said:


> how are you liking those haven rims?
> iv been looking into them myself


Im running them too. Only a few rides on them, but I love them. Look amazing, spin so smooth, nice and light, perfectly straight, beautiful finish, and mounted up tubeless (my first time) super easy with an air compressor and new Stans universal valves that let you remove the core.


----------



## meezo (Mar 3, 2012)

james68823 said:


> Hows in the inbred treating you? I have one sitting in my living room waiting to be built up.


loving every moment on it, seems like i start mtb'ing all over again....:thumbsup:
i must say, i built it SS to commute, but now I'm addicted, i'm starting to bling it up...ordering red floating rotors, red seatclamp, red external headset and a nice white stem!


----------



## fujiblue1 (Aug 9, 2012)

itsthegrizzly said:


> how are you liking those haven rims?
> iv been looking into them myself


Only been out on 1 ride with them but much better than what i had. At the moment, I still like how my Roval wheels roll, it's too early to tell but my Specialized SJ seems to roll and pick up speed pretty quickly.



halo777 said:


> Im running them too. Only a few rides on them, but I love them. Look amazing, spin so smooth, nice and light, perfectly straight, beautiful finish, and mounted up tubeless (my first time) super easy with an air compressor and new Stans universal valves that let you remove the core.


They look quite good, i originally wanted the black one but they don't come in 20mm, so the Mag it is. =)


----------



## Nailoni (Sep 13, 2012)

*Rose Mr.Big*

10kg carbon beauty


----------



## 017 (Jul 30, 2012)

2013 Giant XTC 29er 2


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## peterk123 (Oct 10, 2005)

Water Break for Roxy. We rode six miles this day. Not bad for a five month old. That is a Gravity4Points in the background. I bought the bike specifically to use to run the dog. I ended falling in love riding a hardtail again. The SX Trail has seen a lot less use during the past month. Pete


----------



## Madmick (Apr 2, 2011)

Trek Rumblefish Pro 2013 

first time on a 29er and wow so liked the feel of it, sadly this was only a demo bike i had for a day.

it's now made me think about selling my 26" full sus and get this bike


----------



## swl7 (Sep 4, 2012)

my new airborne guardian. just stock but still pretty cute. hasn't been ridden yet.


----------



## laxhockeygolf37 (Jul 16, 2012)

2012 Marin Nail Trail....two rides in and loving it


----------



## halo777 (Mar 22, 2006)

New Fox Talas fork, Time pedals, and a few other parts...


----------



## hangdogdaddy38 (Dec 4, 2010)

halo777 said:


> Im running them too. Only a few rides on them, but I love them. Look amazing, spin so smooth, nice and light, perfectly straight, beautiful finish, and mounted up tubeless (my first time) super easy with an air compressor and new Stans universal valves that let you remove the core.


Nice Mongoose. I loved my Summit Pro back in the day. Where did you get it?


----------



## Lenny7 (Sep 1, 2008)

What about alcohol and a dry chain lube?


----------



## reedfe (Sep 5, 2011)

hangdogdaddy38 said:


> Nice Mongoose. I loved my Summit Pro back in the day. Where did you get it?


I think he said he just put some mongoose stickers on a carbon frame to bling it up with gold. Don't think It actually is a mongoose.

edit:

found the post in another thread


halo777 said:


> I wanted some gold decals on it. I looked on eBay and found the Mongoose ones in the color I wanted. Mainly just wanted something to make the frame/fork look less naked.


----------



## hangdogdaddy38 (Dec 4, 2010)

My bad for not reading. That's cool and sad at the same time. Too bad we can't get Mongoose. They use to make some nice stuff.


----------



## biss-ness (Aug 13, 2004)

*Cysco Cycles*


----------



## grumblingcrustacean (Jan 31, 2006)

*Showed up today - Niner Jet 9 RDO*

Started with the Competitive Cyclist Featured Bike Build -

Medium White Jet 9 RDO
Full SRAM XO
Fox 32 Float RLC 120mm, Kashima
Easton EA70 XCT Wheelset

Things I changed:

WTB grips were out, went with Fizik XC Grips
Wheels setup tubeless w/ Nobby Nics (may swap the back out later)
XT pedals

Bike weighs in around 26lb -- need a more accurate scale to confirm.


----------



## Surferbruce (Jun 21, 2012)

Sweet ride grumbling. Looks like you cold drop the stem and rotate the bars up a bit.


----------



## renntech (Sep 18, 2012)

*More mods and cycling to come!*

Just got the 2013 Specialized Rockhopper size XL.

Mods so far: DiamondBack Big Foot Pedals
Schwalbe Big Apple HS 430 Fatty Bicycle Tire 28x2.35; they're physically 
bigger then the stock tires

More mods to come!


----------



## larryarroyo (Mar 29, 2012)

Zaf said:


>


Hi, where did you get those colored seatpots rail clamp that matches your clamp and hubs?
Thanks


----------



## [OutCast] (Jan 10, 2011)

2012 Giant Anthem 29er X 0
Charge Spoon Ti Seat
Thompson Post and clamp
Ergon Grips
Easton XC70 Bar
'Nancy' China Rims, King ISO Hubs, Sapim double butted spokes
Duke Tubeless Valves (cause they're black)

I'll find out what she weights next time I'm near scales... guessing ~11kgs/24 pounds.

Wants ... 
Thompson 1.25" Stem if they ever make them.
and if the do I'll switch to Thompson bars so the contact points match.


----------



## Lenny7 (Sep 1, 2008)

[OutCast] said:


> 2012 Giant Anthem 29er X 0
> Charge Spoon Ti Seat
> Thompson Post and clamp
> Ergon Grips
> ...


Nice ride. I just built up a 12 anthem as well. Close to the same build. Nancy rims with Hope hubs. I was a little disapointed in the weight. I was thinking it would be in the 25 range but it a little over 27. XT bits with a reba. Carbon post and bars. I will be interested to see what yours weighs.


----------



## kyotonow (Sep 19, 2012)

laxhockeygolf37 said:


> 2012 Marin Nail Trail....two rides in and loving it


beautiful bike, man!


----------



## kyotonow (Sep 19, 2012)

swl7 said:


> my new airborne guardian. just stock but still pretty cute. hasn't been ridden yet.
> 
> Very clean looking ride.


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

2011 Trek Sawyer, last summer in Greece.

My first 29er. Completely sold on 29 inch wheels and every bike since then has been a 29er.

Left it in Greece (my mother lives in Athens) and will probably mountain bike Rhodes next summer.


----------



## ColoSean (Sep 20, 2012)

This is my new (to me) 2011 Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Comp 29er. Man, I'm loving this bike!


----------



## Zaf (Mar 1, 2012)

larryarroyo said:


> Hi, where did you get those colored seatpots rail clamp that matches your clamp and hubs?
> Thanks


They come stock with the bike. All Bontrager parts, so check their catalog I guess.


----------



## .HaVoK. (Sep 13, 2012)

My 2013 Wahoo 29er with All Mountain aspirations.




Bontrager 70mm Stem
Odi Ruffian Lock Ons
DMR V8 Flats
Origin 8 Saddle
DIY Inner Tube Chainstay Protector


----------



## Kofoed (Nov 16, 2011)

Bored at work, so here you go..


----------



## dvn (Apr 6, 2011)

My new 2012 Salsa Horsethief. Loving it!


----------



## intheways (Apr 19, 2004)

Sweet bike! Hopefully that headtube/downtube gusset is up for the challenge of that fork.


----------



## fux (Oct 21, 2006)

Mine. 25lb`s on the nose, with a float 34, Hans dampf,xt pedals and no weight weeny parts.

True 140 front and rear.


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

Orbea Alma 29er sitting at 20 pounds.


----------



## Kjlegend (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Kjlegend (Mar 11, 2012)

First road bike first 29er


----------



## Tyler21 (Sep 16, 2012)

Just got my first "real" bike a few days ago, the 2013 Trek Mamba. It's not just my first real bike but also my first 29er. I've put about 60 miles on it and I sure do love it. This bike and I have a fun future ahead of us. (Sorry for the poor photo - better ones to come!)


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

My RIP in the wald,


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Rockhopper got a wash after a muddy rain ride.


IMG_1589 by jonshonda187, on Flickr


----------



## manpurse (Feb 6, 2011)

Rip9 on trailer duty


----------



## EddieG (Sep 16, 2012)

stoked on the 29er


----------



## Sleevem1 (Aug 23, 2012)

New Goblin 29er


----------



## catanzarite (Jul 9, 2006)

*2012 Origin 8 Scout 29*

New build up about 5 rides old, I have actually flipped the stem since this picture and I like it way better! fork is kinda heavy at ~3lbs but overall build is ~25lbs..
Still trying to figure out a nice light weight tire combo since I'm currently running nevegals rolling monster truck style


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Playing w/ photoshop


IMG_1691 by jonshonda187, on Flickr


IMG_1679-1 by jonshonda187, on Flickr


IMG_1679 by jonshonda187, on Flickr


IMG_1684 by jonshonda187, on Flickr


IMG_1687 by jonshonda187, on Flickr


----------



## Naturally Aspirated (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## Trees138 (Mar 4, 2012)

Had to replace my gravity frame because I broke the headtube. So far I'm liking it.


----------



## Dr Sloth (Mar 6, 2005)

SB-95 race build


----------



## drizzoh (Jul 18, 2012)

On the trailhead this morning. This is the last pic you'll see of it before I swap everything over to 9-spd gearing and new cranks.


----------



## tatchance (Mar 24, 2004)

2013 Santa Cruz Highball Al ~ check the link for pics

http://ofguilt.shutterfly.com/pictures/16#17


----------



## kitsapken (Jul 27, 2009)

What are you using for rear derailleur hanger? I love my MC29er, but want to add gears and have not been able to find a hanger to fit on the horizontal track mounts.


----------



## kitsapken (Jul 27, 2009)

What are you using for a rear derailleur hanger on your MC29er?


----------



## mudhen (Aug 16, 2012)

2013 Carve Comp....

mudhen


----------



## Digiboxe (Sep 24, 2012)

Is there someone there have a picture of a 18" frame vs 20" frame, on a hardtail?

Christian.


----------



## slowrider (May 15, 2004)

*Tracer 29*

I've ridden many but this is my first personal 9r. 30.75 lbs for a 5.5" travel 9r is'nt horrible; ride is very smooth though.


----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

Rigid Raleigh Talus 29er!


----------



## kzvq (Sep 21, 2010)

Just purchased a Airborne Goblin....any thoughts on this bike


----------



## brand812 (Oct 8, 2011)

Everyone who has gotten one seems to love it. For the price, it comes with pretty decent components.

Check out the Airborne forum on this site.


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

Trees 138, please make your picture smaller so the thread isn't ruined. Thanks.


----------



## Trees138 (Mar 4, 2012)

[email protected] ruined.

I tried resizing, I will try harder. But then I'm going to bed. So... HA!


----------



## kaakku (Nov 14, 2010)

My Spearfish '11

Size medium, 3x9 X.7/X.9 drivetrain, Elixir 5's & 1500 gr Novatec/BOR333-wheelset. 
Weight? Dunno, maybe somewhere around 12 kg.

I like it :thumbsup:


----------



## drizzoh (Jul 18, 2012)

With all my new shiz


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

Few more changes.......


----------



## tigerrreyes (Feb 14, 2012)

*My Baby*

17 inch frame
Easton EA90 XC Tubeless Wheelset
Kashima coated RP23 and Fox 32 Float 120mm
XT Bottom Bracket and Crankset
XTR Shadow Plus Rear Derailleur and X0 Front Derailleur
XTR Rear Cassette 
XTR Brakes and Shifters
Easton EC90 Seatpost and EC70 Handlebar
XTR Pedals


----------



## riiz (Jul 8, 2010)

YelliScreamy Xlarge Semi-Raw
White Brothers Loop 140mm
Stans Flows, ZTR Hubs - 15mm Fr/ 10mm Rr - through-axles
1x10 - Sram X9 - 10spd derailer, Shifter, Cassette
Avid BB7s - 180mm Fr/Rr w/ EBC Gold pads
Odi Flight Control Bars, 750mm - Black Chrome
Race Face 60mm stem
Shimano SLX crank w/ 32t
Geax Gato 2.3s Fr/Rr
Pedals - DMR V8 Mags
Charge Spoon Saddle
Mrp 1.x chainguide


----------



## God's Favorite Bike (Dec 14, 2011)

*Family photos*

These are my roommates that share my palatial estate (or rather the bikes that take up my small livingroom that I have to walk around all the time, more accurately) plus my new On-One Scandal under construction...

https://gallery.mtbr.com/data/mtbr/2183/medium/DSC015091.JPG
https://gallery.mtbr.com/data/mtbr/500/medium/c2rs.jpg
https://gallery.mtbr.com/data/mtbr/500/medium/bb1b.jpg
https://gallery.mtbr.com/data/mtbr/500/medium/mrt1.jpg
https://gallery.mtbr.com/data/mtbr/500/medium/md21.jpg
https://gallery.mtbr.com/data/mtbr/500/medium/bb2b.jpg
https://gallery.mtbr.com/data/mtbr/500/medium/c3rs.jpg
https://gallery.mtbr.com/data/mtbr/500/medium/mrt2.jpg
https://gallery.mtbr.com/data/mtbr/500/medium/md31.jpg

Gotta love the lil guys....


----------



## muzzanic (Apr 28, 2009)

My Jet9 RDO


----------



## Jens2sig (Sep 26, 2012)

Trek Superfly 2012


----------



## ajkirton (Aug 22, 2012)

Just finished tonight.


----------



## mthom50 (May 4, 2012)

Here is my K2 ZED 3.29 XL frame still stock for now and nothing has broken yet. Got her the last week in May. Started riding at 324lbs. now down to 274lbs at 6'6".


----------



## Dr Sloth (Mar 6, 2005)

mthom50 said:


> Started riding at 324lbs. now down to 274lbs at 6'6".


Good for you!!! Keep it going.

:thumbsup:


----------



## mthom50 (May 4, 2012)

Thanks for the encouragement Dr. Sloth when I started two miles was pushing it now I ride 11.5 a day and last Sunday I managed 25 without stopping. Six months ago I never would have though of going that far without a car.


----------



## Julianne482 (Sep 28, 2012)

A not-so-clear pic from yesterday. Dirty, just like a mtb should be.


----------



## Trees138 (Mar 4, 2012)

FWIW Julianne, I can't see any of the four pictures.


----------



## tjbrand20 (Feb 28, 2012)

Cannondale Trail SL 29er 2


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

J3SSEB said:


> Trees 138, please make your picture smaller so the thread isn't ruined. Thanks.


Thanks dude. Much better. pos reppers


----------



## jkirkpatri (Sep 16, 2008)

Favorite picture of my 29er:


----------



## ritchief (Sep 23, 2010)

*Spec Stumpjumper FSR Expert Carbon 29er*

My week old 2013 Stumpy bike getting a good work out on the Surrey Hills in the UK :thumbsup:

Wow, this bikes is seriously quick down hill and fills you with more confidence than you are entitled too...

Upgrades so far:

Stan Flows
Easton Haven Carbon Bar.

Considering changing the Formulae breaks to XT/XTR - what do you guys/gals think ??


----------



## RenoRacing (Aug 12, 2010)

Just got this together a few hours ago.... Can't wait for the first ride!


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

ritchief said:


> My week old 2013 Stumpy bike getting a good work out on the Surrey Hills in the UK :thumbsup:


Nice to see more FSR 29ers locally! Could be worth giving the original tyres a proper go if you haven't already. Everyone has their preferences but IMO the original tyres are better.


----------



## comphynum (Aug 14, 2012)

Airborne Guardian


----------



## Mugochap (Nov 12, 2010)

My new Orbea Alma... just got finished putting it together last night. I can't wait for the rain to clear up and get it out on the trails. Unfortunately my first two rides on it will be races. 

Sorry for the crappy cell phone photo...


----------



## JasonScottCarter (Mar 23, 2006)

My new Jamis Exile Race 29er


----------



## Brig (Aug 18, 2012)

*Here's My Pine Mountain*

I'm dreaming of a Nimble9 but 'til then, she'll do....
All stock except: 
Thomson Elite Post
Thomson X4 stem
Stan's Arch EX wheels
Odi Grips
Soon to add: 
BBG Bashguard to replace the big ring
Niner Flat top 9 bar
Attempting to convert the Fork to 120mm....


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Karate Monkey with a Waltworks fork.


----------



## Triaxtremec (May 21, 2011)

This is my Kona Kahuna, Roval wheelset, Thomson seatpost, mix of X9/X0 groupset with XT brakes and a Marzocchi micro Ti fork. Also using carbon Sram handlebars and Ritchey carbon stem. Love the bike but looking to upgrade the wheelset to carbon.


----------



## TJay74 (Sep 26, 2012)

Here is my 2012 Trek Mamba. So far mostly stock other than some Shimano SPD pedals, Salsa skewers and ergo grips. Trying to decide if I want to upgrade the fork (Rockshox Reba RL), wheels (Mavic Corssmax or Stans Arch EX) and the deraillures (Shimano XT crank, front and rear).

Sp far loving it, but the allure of a FS (Trek Superfly, Giant Anthem X 29 or Specialized Epic) is becoming harder to fight each day.

Here it is as of tonight...


----------



## geraldooka (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Thatsbullshark (Aug 8, 2012)

*My new 29er. SJ EVO HT*

Just picked it up yesterday. 25.4 lbs as it sits (19"). only changes from stock were OURY grips and going tubeless. also added XT pedals.


----------



## JDM2797 (Sep 28, 2012)

Why not make my first post a picture of my bike! My 2012 Kona Splice 29er. As stock as they come off the LBS floor except a Lizard Skin chain guard.


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

TJay74 said:


> Here is my 2012 Trek Mamba. So far mostly stock other than some Shimano SPD pedals, Salsa skewers and ergo grips. Trying to decide if I want to upgrade the fork (Rockshox Reba RL), wheels (Mavic Corssmax or Stans Arch EX) and the deraillures (Shimano XT crank, front and rear).
> 
> Sp far loving it, but the allure of a FS (Trek Superfly, Giant Anthem X 29 or Specialized Epic) is becoming harder to fight each day.
> 
> Here it is as of tonight...


TJay
Please post a larger picture of your bike.
I am in the outer limits of another galaxy and cannot quite make it out.


----------



## TJay74 (Sep 26, 2012)

Sorry, it a photo bucket picture, I figured the forum software would resize it, the picture is not that big on my computer.


----------



## guywitharitchey (Nov 29, 2011)

My new nitro 9.2
Mostly x7, elixir 3's, race face grips, vsixty pedals.
S.I.M.B.S


----------



## guywitharitchey (Nov 29, 2011)

My new nitro 9.2, x7, elixir 3, wtb stuff

S.I.M.B.S


----------



## guywitharitchey (Nov 29, 2011)

Oops sorry double posted. Can't seem to delete......


S.I.M.B.S


----------



## God's Favorite Bike (Dec 14, 2011)

ajkirton said:


> Just finished tonight.


Really nice clean build!! ME LIKE-IEEE!:thumbsup: Son-in-law built an inbred recently...great ride!...I'm doing a scandal right now.

Nice build though...simple elegance...have fun!


----------



## cmdrbike (Aug 27, 2009)

Stumpjumper FSR 29 Expert Evo 

Fox TALAS 34 140
XT components
King/Arch EX wheels

Added an MRP x2 chainguide today. More pictures to come.


----------



## mikebrax (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice stumpjumper that is a sweet ride you got there!!!!!


----------



## MObiker (Feb 14, 2004)

*New Specialized camber carbon Evo*


----------



## Old Iezer (Feb 21, 2012)

Salsa el Mariachi
Hope, Arch, Syntace , SLX (except for XT brakes)


----------



## bobbotron (Nov 28, 2007)

Old lezer, nice looking bike and great photo! What a neat perspective.


----------



## Old Iezer (Feb 21, 2012)

Thank you Bobbotron.


I hope nobody saw me take that picture.


----------



## rt4x4 (May 11, 2012)

2012 Talus Sport


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

*Non cookie cutter FS*

Here is one you won't see every day. Mainly because it is the only one in existence. Designed by Bob Girven in 2001, built by Scott Quiring in 2005, ridden yesterday.


----------



## geraldooka (Jul 3, 2012)

Bigwheel said:


> Here is one you won't see every day. Mainly because it is the only one in existence. Designed by Bob Girven in 2001, built by Scott Quiring in 2005, ridden yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 728710


That's as neat looking ride. Fun?


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

geraldooka said:


> That's as neat looking ride. Fun?


Bikes in general are fun. That particular one perhaps more than most for the way and conditions I ride. This is my hard tail.







It is also fun, in fact I haven't owned or ridden a bike ever that wasn't. Cause to me the fun isn't as much in the gear but the ride itself.


----------



## rifleshooter (Oct 6, 2012)

This is reply #3. I ought to go take a pic of my crummy police auction mountain bike, a Giant Sedona ATX from Bill Clinton's first term.


----------



## gnewcomer (Jul 2, 2011)

*Post PIC of your 29er*

Here's my (new to me) Niner WFO

gnewcomer aka OldMtnGoat


----------



## Trees138 (Mar 4, 2012)

I demoed a WFO yesterday, felt like a great bike. Congrats!


----------



## Lowfreq13 (May 27, 2012)

Cheers!!!


----------



## Scale950 (Sep 22, 2012)

*scale 950*


----------



## YETI_NH (Sep 27, 2012)

2011 Yeti Big Top
XO Components
Mavic Crossmax wheels


----------



## DH Spec (May 17, 2009)

So many nice bikes in here. Miss my 29er


----------



## KenDobson (Jan 18, 2008)

My first 29er and first hardtail since 1998, so far liken it.

This is the frame that was covered by MTBR at the handbike show, some might recognize it.

ENVE Bar, stem and AM hoops
Chris King headset and hubs
ESI grips
Erikson seat post
WTB DEVO saddle
Schwalbe Hans Def and Racing Ralph
XTR Groupo
Rock Shox Sid


----------



## KrazyKreitzer (Aug 24, 2012)

Just got it so it's not a scenic pic.

Airborne Goblin.


----------



## BloodyRoots (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## adrisuta (Nov 29, 2011)

Lowfreq13 said:


> Cheers!!!


Banshee Paradox - unique, classy, probably the strongest piece in the alu HT tribe.


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

Replaced the front fork with a Niner Carbon Fork.


----------



## kahwel (Oct 3, 2012)

Looks good, like it would be as a original part (Y)


----------



## swanny29er (May 17, 2012)

2012 GT Karakoram 1.0


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

KenDobson said:


> My first 29er and first hardtail since 1998, so far liken it.
> 
> This is the frame that was covered by MTBR at the handbike show, some might recognize it.
> 
> ...


*This thing is impressive, however, I don't recognize the frame. Do tell.*


----------



## KenDobson (Jan 18, 2008)

J3SSEB here is the video of the bike. I changed alot of the parts to AM rims, Saddle, Grips, Stem Bar, Tires, And Double chainring.

NAHBS 2012 - Alliance Titanium Mountain Bike - YouTube


----------



## herencia (Sep 23, 2011)

Here is a pic of my Niner Air9...


----------



## mattnmtns (Sep 16, 2010)

I will play, these are from a ride the a couple of weekends ago.


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

Merlin!


----------



## giantdefy (Jun 26, 2010)

All these bikes look great!


----------



## fujiblue1 (Aug 9, 2012)

update of my DB Overdrive Comp 29er


----------



## McBain01 (Feb 17, 2012)

Hong Fu Chinese Carbon 29er


----------



## aroundoz (Sep 9, 2008)

*Not sure this counts*

It has the look of a 29er when it's stripped of it's touring set up but not sure if I would consider my Co-Motion Divide a 29er more than a touring bike that takes bigger tires. I know the difference is subtle but it's there. It's not really at trail bike. But I think it is easy on the eyes so worth posting.


----------



## Jason81 (Oct 8, 2012)

YETI_NH said:


> 2011 Yeti Big Top
> XO Components
> Mavic Crossmax wheels


How do you like those bars?


----------



## freighttrain48 (Apr 30, 2012)

Here is my new Rocky Alttitude 970


----------



## Jason81 (Oct 8, 2012)

Here is my new bike.


----------



## Niner_Boy (Sep 4, 2012)

My new 2011 EMD build


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

KenDobson said:


> J3SSEB here is the video of the bike. I changed alot of the parts to AM rims, Saddle, Grips, Stem Bar, Tires, And Double chainring.
> 
> NAHBS 2012 - Alliance Titanium Mountain Bike - YouTube


Man, this thing is pretty *****'n. I love it.


----------



## mattomoto (Jan 12, 2006)

Nothing to see here, move along...


----------



## kevocastro (Sep 23, 2011)

mattomoto said:


> Nothing to see here, move along...


Sweet bike right there, the brand new frame huh!

Keep us posted


----------



## EJfromNJ83 (Jun 17, 2012)

mattomoto said:


> Nothing to see here, move along...


holy shhhhhhhhhhhh:thumbsup:t


----------



## wynnbb (Sep 20, 2012)

My custom Trek Wahoo. Only thing stock is the frame.


----------



## mattomoto (Jan 12, 2006)

EJfromNJ83 said:


> holy shhhhhhhhhhhh:thumbsup:t


YES!!!! 18.3 lbs of compliant love!!!! This frame is night and day differance than the standard Superfly. Stiff as you need for climbing, descending and sprinting, but oh so comfy!!!! This thing just flies. The standard Superfly is a good dependable frame, but a little overly stiff riding for my likes. The SL makes me want to ride a hardtail again.

Pic of it out in the wild today:thumbsup:


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)




----------



## projektzbora (Jan 26, 2012)

some very nice bikes in this thread! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Jason81 (Oct 8, 2012)

mattomoto said:


> YES!!!! 18.3 lbs of compliant love!!!! This frame is night and day differance than the standard Superfly. Stiff as you need for climbing, descending and sprinting, but oh so comfy!!!! This thing just flies. The standard Superfly is a good dependable frame, but a little overly stiff riding for my likes. The SL makes me want to ride a hardtail again.
> 
> Pic of it out in the wild today:thumbsup:


Nice ride. :thumbsup:


----------



## mattomoto (Jan 12, 2006)

Jason81 said:


> Nice ride. :thumbsup:


Thank you. Love'n it


----------



## kevocastro (Sep 23, 2011)

mattomoto said:


> YES!!!! 18.3 lbs of compliant love!!!! This frame is night and day differance than the standard Superfly. Stiff as you need for climbing, descending and sprinting, but oh so comfy!!!! This thing just flies. The standard Superfly is a good dependable frame, but a little overly stiff riding for my likes. The SL makes me want to ride a hardtail again.
> 
> Pic of it out in the wild today:thumbsup:


Loving the simplicity of the new frame, amazing


----------



## Jason81 (Oct 8, 2012)

mattomoto said:


> Thank you. Love'n it


One day I'm gettin myself a carbon bike.


----------



## minh (May 23, 2004)

mattomoto said:


> Pic of it out in the wild today:thumbsup:


that XX1? chainring and cassette sorta looks like it.


----------



## kahwel (Oct 3, 2012)

Very nice looking Specialized "gun"! Hope that you very satisfied, Ace!


----------



## Carloswithac (Feb 6, 2012)

Updated picture.









RaceFace bashguard, since I never use my big ring.









Is this too much orange?


















The orange is because of my old frame that was warrantied. Slightly bent right chainstay. Crashed and it was my fault, but Felt warrantied it.


----------



## lfc.reds (Sep 25, 2012)

First ride of Motobecane Fantom29 Trail.


----------



## jkirkpatri (Sep 16, 2008)

Carloswithac said:


> Is this too much orange?


Yes, I think you should put a black chainstay protector on instead. The rest is good, I just think that the chainstay wrap is too much.


----------



## mattomoto (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks for all the compliments. This thing rides like my Madone road bike- smooth and fast!!!!

If any of you are at Iceman in November, come check them out. Whole team will be there with the new bikes. Come say "hi".


----------



## Trees138 (Mar 4, 2012)

Better pics, plus a little dirty, how it should be. Proud of this bike, built it up entirely, these are the first wheels I've built from nothing up. I've only been able to ride it on the trail twice, but it feels great.


----------



## BloodyRoots (Feb 2, 2009)

awesome lunch ride


----------



## Zaskar24 (Jun 7, 2008)

Bigwheel said:


> Here is one you won't see every day. Mainly because it is the only one in existence. Designed by Bob Girven in 2001, built by Scott Quiring in 2005, ridden yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 728710


That is all kinds of awesome. I really love everything Scott does and this one is really unique. How does it ride and what is it like compared to other FS bikes?


----------



## miranmtb (Nov 3, 2010)

My Inbred29 hardtrail


----------



## kustomz (Jan 6, 2004)

miranmtb said:


>


That shade of orange is just soooo right! It's perfect. :thumbsup:


----------



## fishrising (Mar 11, 2012)

Tweaking it as I go:


----------



## grizzler (Mar 30, 2009)

*salsa el mariachi ti*










Small update, nice photo opportunity while camping


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

grizzler said:


> Small update, nice photo opportunity while camping


Great photo grizzler :thumbsup:


----------



## Rowntree55 (Aug 19, 2012)

pics of my Cobia incoming when I get 10 posts


----------



## drtoro (Nov 1, 2008)

Twenty2 Cycles Ti 29er


----------



## TheSimianCell (Oct 8, 2012)

Really liken the Wahoo


----------



## cskyle (Sep 9, 2012)

Some pretty cool bikes in this thread. Here's my contribution. 2012 Trek Superfly AL. Pretty much stock, just changed the seat and grips. Have about 400kms on it and lovin' it so far.


----------



## preludedriven (Apr 7, 2008)

*Custom Giant Anthem X 29er*

My brand newish Giant Anthem X 29er, which inherited 95% of the parts from my Motobecane Fantom Pro 29er.


----------



## jkirkpatri (Sep 16, 2008)

*New wheelset, larger rotors, some small bling on the capiler adaptors*


----------



## Zaskar24 (Jun 7, 2008)

drtoro said:


> Twenty2 Cycles Ti 29er


Very nice looking bike. Is the frame painted?


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

jkirkpatri said:


> *New wheelset, larger rotors, some small bling on the capiler adaptors*


nice! what size tires are those?


----------



## drtoro (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks! The front triangle is painted black and metallic blue and 3/4 of the stays are mostly raw hand brushed ti.


----------



## jkirkpatri (Sep 16, 2008)

2.35 racing ralphs (29)


----------



## Freak29 (Sep 26, 2012)

Had this for a little over a month now, but just getting around to putting the pics up. It's a little dirtier now and has a Bionicon chain guide on.


----------



## mrwithit (Aug 28, 2012)

2012 Santa Cruz tallboy ltc with XT build.

Not this best pic of the bike but the scenery is sweet! Taken yesterday on Mill Creek trail on the way up to Grand Targhee.


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

jkirkpatri said:


> 2.35 racing ralphs (29)


thanks. plan to get the same. only 2.35 hans damf front and the racing ralph 2.25 at the back.


----------



## jkirkpatri (Sep 16, 2008)

Sounds like a good combination!


----------



## 247 (Apr 23, 2009)

*What a Bike!!! *


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

2011 marin pine mountain, 25th anniversary edition.

2007 KHS solo one SE.


----------



## KrazyKreitzer (Aug 24, 2012)

Airborne Goblin


----------



## Zaskar24 (Jun 7, 2008)

drtoro said:


> Thanks! The front triangle is painted black and metallic blue and 3/4 of the stays are mostly raw hand brushed ti.


That really looks good. I love the look of raw Ti but when it is painted like yours and still shows some Ti it can be really cool looking.

Most importantly, how does it ride?


----------



## cbj2012 (Aug 31, 2012)

2012 GT Zaskar Carbon 100 9R Pro










Only upgrade is the 760mm bar which I am a big fan of.


----------



## Anseladams (Jul 24, 2012)

2013 Cannondale F29 1 Alloy


----------



## itirado (Sep 16, 2008)

1+


----------



## jallll (Dec 28, 2008)

My turner sultan 2011..with this build 13 kgs..


----------



## jesspal (Apr 26, 2009)

2011 Marin Nail Trail


----------



## planetmc (Oct 17, 2012)

*giant xtc1 29r*





just got it this week cant wait until tomorrow to get it dirty

giant xtc1 29r


----------



## jncarpenter (Dec 20, 2003)

Prime Time!


----------



## 29erposer (Oct 21, 2012)

amazing looking bike..


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## TJay74 (Sep 26, 2012)

Here is a pic of the new bike, 2012 Specialized Epic. Just put a set of Stans Arch Ex wheels on it and ordered a Easton EC70 seatpost. Going to put on a set of 3T carbon bars and call it good.

With the new wheelset and with the pedals it weighted in today at 26.6lbs.


----------



## MassgraveX (Mar 20, 2008)

On-one Inbred 29er. I really like it... A lot.


----------



## Kofoed (Nov 16, 2011)

jncarpenter said:


> Prime Time!


Mmmmhh.. Had my eye on this bike for a while, but everyone keeps telling me it's to much for the danish country side - but it just look so freaking cool!! 
How does it ride, I mean it looks like a lot fun going down and over things - but is it a wet blanket uphill and on the flats??

You can change the geo on the bike using the dropout in the rear, right?!


----------



## kahwel (Oct 3, 2012)

TJay74 said:


> Here is a pic of the new bike, 2012 Specialized Epic. Just put a set of Stans Arch Ex wheels on it and ordered a Easton EC70 seatpost. Going to put on a set of 3T carbon bars and call it good.
> 
> With the new wheelset and with the pedals it weighted in today at 26.6lbs.


Dude.... very very good looking bike and hope that you're already enjoying the bike!

Have fun with it!


----------



## chomxxo (Oct 15, 2008)

My Niner Jet 9 race bike


----------



## TJay74 (Sep 26, 2012)

kahwel said:


> Dude.... very very good looking bike and hope that you're already enjoying the bike!
> 
> Have fun with it!


I am having a blast with them, if I could quit wiping out I would be even better.


----------



## GreenLightGo (Oct 24, 2006)

2010 Specialized Stumpjumper Carbon Expert, 1x10. Been a long time since I had front squish and gears.....this thing hauls!


----------



## zonoskar (Jan 22, 2004)

That leafblower looks like a really, really long barend, LOL. Nice bike.


----------



## Redniner72 (Mar 4, 2012)

*Holy Hot Tamale*

This is my niner that I took time to build in one complete year


----------



## vvti713 (Oct 22, 2012)

My 2012 Haro FL, lower end but does the trick.. maybe I'll get a high end one after I graduate ;p


----------



## terrible1one3 (Jun 24, 2008)

Past:










Present:


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

Posted a few other times:

Highball Al-SS


----------



## Zaskar24 (Jun 7, 2008)

terrible1one3 said:


> Past:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice. What is the current ride? I am a sucker for steel frames.


----------



## terrible1one3 (Jun 24, 2008)

Zaskar24 said:


> Very nice. What is the current ride? I am a sucker for steel frames.


2012 Raleigh XXIX. I added the 2012 RockShox Reba RLT over the standard rigid fork. 2013 comes with a Fox Float. Also it is in the shop having the belt drive replaced with the newer CenterTrack design but this picture it has the original system on it.


----------



## PeterF1963 (Jan 16, 2012)

2012 Santa Cruz Superlight 29er D. I am a newb, but a happy one.


----------



## gfsugar (Jul 6, 2009)

*Pivot 429*

Pivot 429 XL


----------



## RaleighX (Mar 30, 2011)

aperzigian said:


> On-one Inbred 29er. I really like it... A lot.


Cool bike...and fun trail.. Quarry Ridge!


----------



## swl7 (Sep 4, 2012)

more pics of my airborne guardian! changed to a 2x9 setup with a bashguard in place of the big ring.


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

Redniner72 said:


> This is my niner that I took time to build in one complete year


Cool, grip brand/model?


----------



## bagwag (Feb 20, 2005)

*Salsa SELMA TI 29er build*

Just finished the Selma Ti. For my daughter who will be graduating soon from college. Yes, it's a small frame and my first serious build, so go easy on me. Weight is about 21#.

Frame-Salsa Selma Ti, 2012 (Small)
Fork -White Brothers LOOP (15 mm TA)
Tires-WTB Bronson 29er Race (29 x 2.2)
Wheelset-ZTR Crest 29er with Chris King hubs (Tubeless)
Brakes-Shimano XT- M785
Rotors-Magura Storm SL (180mm front, 160mm rear)
Cogs-Niner Cogalicious- 20T, 19T
Chain ring-Race Face- Single Ring (RED)
Chain-KMC K710SL Superlite Kool Chain
Crank/ BB-Spot brand
Pedals-Crank Bros- Candy 3
Bash Guard-Race Face lightweight (RED)
Saddle-WTB Deva Pro- Ti rail (white)
Seat Post-RCNC Scandium with Ti clamp & bolts (RED)
Seat Clamp-Salsa Flip-Lock 32mm (Gold)
Skewer-Salsa Rear (Ti)
Handle bar-Easton Monkeylite Carbon, Hi Rise
Grips-ODI lock-on with Gold clamps
Stem-Answer Rove DJ 50mm (White)
Headset-Cane Creek- 110-ZS44 top & 110-EC44 bottom (RED)
Bottle Cage-Black Sheep- Ti


----------



## everything_was_taken (Oct 25, 2012)

Just posting to get my tenth post so I can send PMs. Haha sorry/don't mind me. There are some cool bikes on here though


----------



## The Gen (Sep 9, 2012)

*My Italian love*

Gasventinove Titanica


----------



## Surferbruce (Jun 21, 2012)

Gen that is a great looking bike.


----------



## jallll (Dec 28, 2008)

The Gen said:


> Gasventinove Titanica


I think i have seen this bike before....


----------



## The Gen (Sep 9, 2012)

jallll said:


> I think i have seen this bike before....


We're waiting for your new steel...


----------



## BigGK (Jun 22, 2012)

That was one her first day out. I found myself doing this :eekster: followed by this  alot


----------



## James K (Nov 9, 2011)

My Gunnar Rockhound out at Lake Lurleen State Park (Alabama) this fine morning.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

commuting home on my 29'r


----------



## Tincup69 (Sep 5, 2012)

mtnbikej said:


> Posted a few other times:
> 
> Highball Al-SS


Awesome bike! What kind of wheels are those?


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

Just finished building...


----------



## reedfe (Sep 5, 2011)

Tincup69 said:


> Awesome bike! What kind of wheels are those?


look like cobalts to me ++ wheelset, cobalt, 29r, sage, opium, iodine :: crankbrothers.com ++


----------



## paul29er (Jul 6, 2009)

latest commuter, SIREN John Henry Custom, 150mm rear, 83mm BS, 135 mm WB fork.


----------



## LostBoyScout (Feb 7, 2008)

Built for super technical climbing followed by super technical descending. Works great for that!


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

Tincup69 said:


> Awesome bike! What kind of wheels are those?


Crank Bros. Iodine 3 AM wheels. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dan GSR (Apr 29, 2010)

bagwag said:


> Just finished the Selma Ti. For my daughter who will be graduating soon from college.


:eekster::eekster: trying to get father of the year?


----------



## Tech420 (May 19, 2011)

Nice day out on the trails today


----------



## del518 (Oct 23, 2011)

Got out on the trails this weekend before Sandy hits.....


----------



## Kofoed (Nov 16, 2011)

finally got a hold of my current bikes older sister, this is the original blueprint/design.
(12x150 rear axle, eccentric 83mm bb, 120 fox and fat steel tubes..)


----------



## Kofoed (Nov 16, 2011)

forgot, here is the young one with 44mm head tube and 140 white brothers fork - works great with both 120 or 140mm..


----------



## planetmc (Oct 17, 2012)

planetmc said:


> just got it this week cant wait until tomorrow to get it dirty
> 
> giant xtc1 29r


well got out for the 1st time last sat and i have to say it is one brilliant bike,29rs seem to just roll over everything,next up is stans tubeless conversion,absolutely love this bike.


----------



## tcc13 (Mar 25, 2012)

2011 Trek Mamba









2012 Giant Anthem X2
Not an actual picture but pretty much the same (stock). Looking to get AC AM wheelset, swap out the seat for a WTB Pure V, and bars to CB cobalt 11


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

2012 Trek Cobia. Had it a month today. Having already ditched the reflectors, a few days ago I swapped the grips for ODI Ruffian lock-ons, the pedals for Shimano MX80 Saints, and the white top and bottom headset spacers for CF ones.










edited: pic showing up way oversize
https://imageshack.us/a/img542/5114/dscn2814x.jpg


----------



## grnd0 (Oct 3, 2012)

Two week old Trance medium. Stans Crest tubless.


----------



## Optimus (Apr 14, 2012)

Built this last weekend. Rides, climbs, and descends amazingly. Extremely versatile AM 29er.


----------



## Optimus (Apr 14, 2012)

OwenM said:


> 2012 Trek Cobia. Had it a month today. Having already ditched the reflectors, a few days ago I swapped the grips for ODI Ruffian lock-ons, the pedals for Shimano MX80 Saints, and the white top and bottom headset spacers for CF ones.


Nice looking bike. I just put the same pedals on my new build. If you find they aren't gripping enough, take the spacers from under the heads and install the other 8 screws that came in the box, night and day difference. I was riding the specialized LoPro2 which IMO are awesome, but like the Saints better.


----------



## cridom (Sep 22, 2012)

This is mine, not the best Pic but Ill get some more later!


----------



## Optimus (Apr 14, 2012)

What can I say? I like Banshee.


----------



## Gruffalo (Oct 29, 2010)

Niner RIP 9










&

Niner AIR9


----------



## LinkWVUin FL (Oct 15, 2012)

Fall in Florida is Tough......


----------



## Rev. 14 (Jan 22, 2012)

mrwithit said:


> View attachment 731014
> 
> 
> 2012 Santa Cruz tallboy ltc with XT build.
> ...


Man that is an outstanding picture! The Tallboy is the icing on the cake. Good contribution.


----------



## dfwraptor (Aug 7, 2012)

LinkWVUin FL said:


> Fall in Florida is Tough......


very nice bike man!


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

*An oldie but a goodie.*


----------



## LinkWVUin FL (Oct 15, 2012)

Bigwheel said:


> View attachment 735651


Wow! Where is that?


----------



## LinkWVUin FL (Oct 15, 2012)

dfwraptor said:


> very nice bike man!


Thanks man! Had her about 3 weeks now and I love it!


----------



## dfwraptor (Aug 7, 2012)

LinkWVUin FL said:


> Thanks man! Had her about 3 weeks now and I love it!


i just put some aqua ruffians on my bike, and they would go perfect with your bike.


----------



## jesspal (Apr 26, 2009)

2011 Nail Trail 29r
Recent 1x10 conversion. Really enjoying this bike.


----------



## LinkWVUin FL (Oct 15, 2012)

dfwraptor said:


> i just put some aqua ruffians on my bike, and they would go perfect with your bike.


Got any pics? I just got my Ritchey Carbon Low Rize bar and have some white ESI grips coming in.... almost went with the blue ESI's but thought the white would look good with the whit Elixir brake handles. I'm always open to new color combos though (if my wife doesn't kill me for buying all this stuff first)


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

LinkWVUin FL said:


> Wow! Where is that?


About 200 yards from the Pacific Ocean, NW OR..


----------



## LinkWVUin FL (Oct 15, 2012)

Bigwheel said:


> About 200 yards from the Pacific Ocean, NW OR..


Great pic & awesome looking trail! Would love to make it out that way sometime.


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

LinkWVUin FL said:


> Great pic & awesome looking trail! Would love to make it out that way sometime.


The PNW is ridiculous. We have some good trails here in So. Cal. but neigh the scenery as in Oregon/Washington. I had a few rides around the Ashland area in southern Oregon and felt like I was in a different world.


----------



## ddublu (Oct 14, 2012)

2013 Felt Nine 60 - I've got it bad....upgraded everything except the frame and the fork. All XT components and brakes, Arch EX's, Nobby Nics, FSR stem and handlebars, Ergon grips, Black Ops pedals and even KCNC skewers....I actually had an online bike shop ask me "is there really something wrong with the shock you have that you want to upgrade it so quickly?" Like I said, I've got it bad.


----------



## dfwraptor (Aug 7, 2012)

LinkWVUin FL said:


> Got any pics? I just got my Ritchey Carbon Low Rize bar and have some white ESI grips coming in.... almost went with the blue ESI's but thought the white would look good with the whit Elixir brake handles. I'm always open to new color combos though (if my wife doesn't kill me for buying all this stuff first)


very bad pic, but you can see the diff in colors. it would look good


----------



## LinkWVUin FL (Oct 15, 2012)

dfwraptor said:


> very bad pic, but you can see the diff in colors. it would look good


Nice! That's almost the same exact color.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

2013 intense spider 29
Sid rct3 dual air fork
Thomson stem
Answer pro taper carbon bars
Xt m785 brakes with icetech rotors
Xo shifter
X9 type 2 derailleur
1091 chain
Xx 1099 cassette
Xo cranks with mrp bling ring
E13 xcx guide
Xtr race pedals
Thomson post
Wtb silverado seat
Dt Swiss 350 hub (36t ratchet upgrade) with dt Swiss xr 400 rims
Geax saguaro rear and rocket Ron front


----------



## manpurse (Feb 6, 2011)

Some updates to my Rip 9, need to get some pics of it out on the trail though.




























Still need to upgrade the seatpost and bars.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Ilikebmx999 said:


> View attachment 735743
> 
> View attachment 735744
> 
> ...


No need for hunter's orange with that frame during hunting season


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

TwoTone said:


> No need for hunter's orange with that frame during hunting season


:lol: it is quite a bit brighter then I expected when I ordered it. I had the choice of works raw, red or true green. Not exactly what I'd call true green but I'm not all THAT picky.

To my dismay when I turned off the lights in my shop it did not glow in the dark....I certainly thought it would for how bright it looks in the day time!


----------



## ocbuk (Sep 5, 2011)

Between the hailstorms.
My Singular Swift up on Dartmoor at the end of last week ...


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

Final modifications 2012 Stumpjumper Carbon HT

Niner Carbon Fork
Mavic Crossmax wheels.
Selle Royale Saddle
Thomspson Setback Seatpost


----------



## Simpledesign (Jul 3, 2012)

OwenM said:


> 2012 Trek Cobia. Had it a month today. Having already ditched the reflectors, a few days ago I swapped the grips for ODI Ruffian lock-ons, the pedals for Shimano MX80 Saints, and the white top and bottom headset spacers for CF ones.


Looks good....might want to reroute your front break line to the inside of your fork to avoid cuts and snags....


----------



## Wolfsburgfan (Jul 28, 2012)

Some awesome bikes on here, makes me not want to post mine. 2012 Felt Trail, all stock.


----------



## terrible1one3 (Jun 24, 2008)

Wolfsburgfan said:


> Some awesome bikes on here, makes me not want to post mine. 2012 Felt Trail, all stock.


Any proof you own this Felt? This IS a picture thread... lol


----------



## Wolfsburgfan (Jul 28, 2012)

I forgot I need ten posts to let you see my bike. That said I only need eight more.


----------



## terrible1one3 (Jun 24, 2008)

lol


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

T1.....nice. The barcode was by far my favorite frame. Only reason I ditched it was because lightweight became such a fad and I got roped in. I miss that crazy tall bb height...... ;(


----------



## cerebralvortex (Nov 9, 2012)

*Ritchey P29er*

My big beauty


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Nice! There's something sexy and right about steel frames....


----------



## terrible1one3 (Jun 24, 2008)

Ilikebmx999 said:


> T1.....nice. The barcode was by far my favorite frame. Only reason I ditched it was because lightweight became such a fad and I got roped in. I miss that crazy tall bb height...... ;(


I couldn't get rid of mine but I did replace it. Now it sits on top of my desk at home.










My rig as she sits... sadly, it never gets used as I ride MTB's now.

Fly Pantera with Odyssey parts.


----------



## Lstafford (Nov 9, 2012)

Adgdas


----------



## aa240sx (Jun 28, 2008)

That ritchey is gorgeous!

Here's my contribution to the mother of all 29er picture threads! Believe it or not this bike actually started out life as a Diamondback Overdrive Pro. At this stage, and after many ebay, mtbr, bike swap purchases, I've ended up with a Gary Fisher Superfly! I think the only thing remaining of the original Diamondback is the Rock Shox Reba SL fork. And yes, those are the uber rare 9 speed XTR shift/brake combo levers with the steel braided brake lines.


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## wallstreet (Jul 27, 2012)

flash carbon 3 (2012)

Below same bike with my hi-mod 2 next to it  see the differences


----------



## Wardy1 (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## terrible1one3 (Jun 24, 2008)

Wardy1 said:


>


Holy crap!


----------



## kevocastro (Sep 23, 2011)

terrible1one3 said:


> Holy crap!


What he said (wrote)

Pretty amazing


----------



## Cenzobear (Oct 30, 2012)

Heres my month old 2013 Rockhopper, I know not many have seen them before, especially in red!


----------



## ali_g (Jul 16, 2011)

My Specialized SJ Comp


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 16, 2009)

Ok,I'll play :thumbsup:

Last friday. This downhill really pushed those Avids to the limit...


----------



## HOOSIER29er (Nov 14, 2012)

*raleigh XXIX*

Best bike I have ever owned other than the ashima PCB brakes.


----------



## brianhirtchu (Apr 23, 2012)

my 2012 wahoo the only things left stock are the frame, headsetspacers, seatpost clamp and BB


----------



## Dr_Ryan (Apr 20, 2009)

*My 2012 XTC 29er 1*

Here is a Crappy iphone pic of my 2012 XTC 1. The only change that I have made so far is switching out the horrible factory seat for a WTB Silverado team saddle. This bike is fast and stable. Nothing like going back to a hardtail after riding a Santa Cruz Superlight for 3 years. This is my first 29er and I am loving it so far.

My wish list for this bike includes a new wheelset, and carbon bars and seatpost. I will get better pics with it on the trail.


----------



## aluz79 (Jul 21, 2010)

*2012 salsa cycles el mariachi 3 small*

here is my 3month old mariachi


----------



## aluz79 (Jul 21, 2010)

here are more pics


----------



## renntech (Sep 18, 2012)

*Custom painted 2013 Specialized Rockhopper XL*

Hope ya'll like!


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

terrible1one3 said:


> Holy crap!


Know any NBA players named Ward or Wardy? 

Here's mine. One of the smallest 5" bikes I found, which fits me very comfortably, and I can't say enough great things about it.


----------



## drz400sm (Nov 12, 2008)

Ill play. My xtc 29er build. Weighs a hair over 24lbs, but am hoping to get it down to the mid 23's once I swap the brakes, rotors, and stem.

Giant XTC 29er - Size Large
Fox F29 100mm - 15 Thru
Stans Arch EX w/ Stans Sealant
XT 38T/26T - 10 spd Crank
XT Front & Rear Der.
XT Shifter Pods
XT 11-36 Cassette / XT Chain
M-540 Pedals
Thomson Setback Post
WTB Silverado Saddle
Hope Seat Clamp
Crank Bro's Cobalt 11 Bars
Schwalbe Nobby Nic Evo SnakeSkin 2.25 front
Schwalbe Racing Ralph Evo SnakeSkin 2.25 Rear


----------



## p2rider426 (Nov 4, 2012)

Wardy1 said:


>


Flaming awesome! :thumbsup:


----------



## p2rider426 (Nov 4, 2012)

brianhirtchu said:


> my 2012 wahoo the only things left stock are the frame, headsetspacers, seatpost clamp and BB


If I were to guess, that area looks like somewhere in Norcal?


----------



## midnight340 (Aug 3, 2009)

*Guess I'll add mine...*

Here's a photo of my Felt Nine Trail. 
Good to see the other Felt bikes in the above posts!!


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

2013 Stumpjumper Elite


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Some sweet bikes being posted!


----------



## MassgraveX (Mar 20, 2008)

*Niner Jet 9*

This things is FUN.


----------



## Optimus (Apr 14, 2012)

Very sweet looking ride, aperzigian. :thumbsup:


----------



## jferguson (Nov 18, 2012)

+1 to the last post. Also, Wallstreet and Ali G have sweet rides. I don't have the money to afford all that style, but they're sweet anyway.


----------



## taswegian (Feb 26, 2009)

2012 KHS Yuma


----------



## brianhirtchu (Apr 23, 2012)

p2rider426 said:


> If I were to guess, that area looks like somewhere in Norcal?


Shell ridge in walnut creek


----------



## adrisuta (Nov 29, 2011)

2012 Banshee Paradox (Warsaw, Poland)


----------



## braced23 (Jan 4, 2012)

*2012 Kona Unit*









Still a work in progress but fun all the same!


----------



## Solo Bellimino (Feb 19, 2011)

braced23 said:


> View attachment 738461
> 
> 
> Still a work in progress but fun all the same!


no doubt a fun bike, but the colour scheme isn't work.


----------



## braced23 (Jan 4, 2012)

Solo Bellimino said:


> no doubt a fun bike, but the colour scheme isn't work.


Too late, committed to it now!


----------



## SenorSerioso (Apr 22, 2011)

If it makes you feel better I don't think it's that bad. Cool bike!


----------



## plstrns (Sep 18, 2011)

drz400sm said:


> Ill play. My xtc 29er build. Weighs a hair over 24lbs, but am hoping to get it down to the mid 23's once I swap the brakes, rotors, and stem.
> 
> Giant XTC 29er - Size Large
> Fox F29 100mm - 15 Thru
> ...


JHC!! My Small XTC weighs 26.5 with not only Giant wheels, 665 crank and Marz 44 TI differences, but my cassette, stem, chain, and Niner bars are lighter!! + SLX shifters, 665 FD= not so much difference. The rest is pretty much identical. I love mine at 26.5, you must be in heaven.


----------



## Cosgrc (Oct 20, 2012)

2012 Trek Superfly 100 AL


----------



## max_croft (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## drz400sm (Nov 12, 2008)

plstrns said:


> JHC!! My Small XTC weighs 26.5 with not only Giant wheels, 665 crank and Marz 44 TI differences, but my cassette, stem, chain, and Niner bars are lighter!! + SLX shifters, 665 FD= not so much difference. The rest is pretty much identical. I love mine at 26.5, you must be in heaven.


Im loving the XTC 29er frame. Giants geometry has always worked well for me, and explains why ive only had giants in my stable for the last several years. Regarding your bikes weight, I think youd be very surprised how much weight you can save by swapping out the wheels, fork, and crank. I think those were my biggest weight savings. The only downside is, those are some of the more expensive upgrades you can do to the bike. I have pictures of all the components weights, PM me if you wanna see them.

If i remember correctly (when compared to the stock components): I saved about 2 lbs by going with the arch ex wheels and schwalbe tires setup tubeless. The fork was close to another pound...and my xt double crankset was probably another 200 grams I saved. Since you have a size small frame, i wouldnt be surprised if you got your bike into the 23 lb range. Like I said, they were expensive upgrades...but worth every penny. My bike went from being a decent xc ride...to a race worthy machine. I bought the bike used and shopped around for the best deals on components. Ive got about $1500 total invested, which is far less then a similar stock build. Let me know if you need any weight comparisons! Cheers!


----------



## The Gen (Sep 9, 2012)

Mud + Titanium


----------



## The Gen (Sep 9, 2012)

Before......


----------



## PSICODROMO (Apr 1, 2012)

very nice the KHS frame


----------



## ddublu (Oct 14, 2012)

After spacers, grips, saddle and Rockshox SID XX fork upgrade. Loving this bike.


----------



## ddublu (Oct 14, 2012)

KCNC stem.


----------



## ddublu (Oct 14, 2012)

My Nobby Nics love this view.


----------



## vemeno (Nov 27, 2010)

adrisuta said:


> 2012 Banshee Paradox


NICE! 
how much of a pedal stikes you get with the short fork?


----------



## FlyingGoatDog (Sep 17, 2011)

'11 Specialized RockHopper SL SS
custom pump mount/bottle opener


----------



## adjitridika (Dec 24, 2010)

do you magic gearing-ed it?


----------



## cpfitness (Nov 19, 2012)

Devastazione said:


> Ok,I'll play :thumbsup:
> 
> Last friday. This downhill really pushed those Avids to the limit...


Where is this and why don't I live there?


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

cpfitness said:


> Where is this and why don't I live there?


His profile shows Sardinia, Italy.


----------



## 06DODGECTD (Nov 3, 2010)

*I love this bike!*

Showing the new Mavic Crossmax ST wheelset on the Rip 9!


----------



## Zion Rasta (Jan 7, 2004)

*Niner Air 9 2011*

I just built this with Spare parts after they put the frame on sale for $470 at Jensonusa.

Frame: 2011 Air 9 XL
Fork: White Bros Magic 29 80mm travel and 483 A/C
Wheels: Stans Arch / Chris King hubs
Shifters: SRAM XO
Deraileurs: Sram XO rear / XT Front
Crankset: XT 44/32/22
Chain: Dura Ace 7707
Cassette: XT 11-34
Stem: Thomson 110mm 25.4
Handlebar: Easton EA70 685mm
Saddle: Fizik Gobi 
Seatpost: Thomson 27.2 with U.S.E. Shim
Tires: Nobby Nic Front / Racing Ralph Rear
Brakes: SRAM XO


----------



## Optimus (Apr 14, 2012)

Nice spec of spare parts. :thumbsup:


----------



## Zion Rasta (Jan 7, 2004)

*It is Sick!!!*



Optimus said:


> Nice spec of spare parts. :thumbsup:


Thank you Optimus! 
Those parts have been laying around in the garage since the move. I took them off an EMD9 which I did not like the ride. And then I saw they were blowing the frames at Jensonusa.

My Main MTB is a Niner one 9, otherwise Road...


----------



## Zion Rasta (Jan 7, 2004)

Moderators can you please delete the last three posts, the look like spam...


----------



## curtisp (Aug 21, 2012)

06DODGECTD said:


> Showing the new Mavic Crossmax ST wheelset on the Rip 9!


:thumbsup:

Awesome bike!!!


----------



## LSV2NV (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Wardy1 (Nov 4, 2012)

Nice ride!


----------



## ItsWin (Jun 30, 2008)

My 2010 Paradox.


----------



## adrisuta (Nov 29, 2011)

There is no Alu frame as sexy as Paradox.


----------



## jbartlett79 (Nov 25, 2012)

Here's my "new" (new to me!) 2010 Gary Fisher (Trek) Cobia 29er. I know this is basically an entry-level bike, but I'm new to mountain biking and have enjoyed the hell out of it so far.

Bone stock except the 185mm front rotor.


----------



## kustomz (Jan 6, 2004)

jbartlett79 said:


> Here's my "new" (new to me!) 2010 Gary Fisher (Trek) Cobia 29er. I know this is basically an entry-level bike, but I'm new to mountain biking and have enjoyed the hell out of it so far.


Make no apologies,that is a great bike! Welcome to mountain biking. :thumbsup:


----------



## wallstreet (Jul 27, 2012)

kustomz said:


> make no apologies,that is a great bike! Welcome to mountain biking. :thumbsup:


+1


----------



## atom29 (Feb 6, 2010)

ItsWin said:


>


Are you really worried about cadence?


----------



## aquito (Oct 1, 2012)

Here's my dirty Fuji 29er Tahoe Pro.


----------



## Optimus (Apr 14, 2012)

aquito said:


> Here's my dirty Fuji 29er Tahoe Pro.


They're supposed to be dirty. :thumbsup:


----------



## Optimus (Apr 14, 2012)

kustomz said:


> Make no apologies,that is a great bike! Welcome to mountain biking. :thumbsup:


+2 :thumbsup:


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

atom29: I have a similar setup on all my MTB's not because I am so worried about cadence, but because there are so many advantages to using the rear for speed and generally the wireless computers that have rear wheel pickup also have cadence.
Advantages:
1. If you put your bike on a trainer, you still get speed (and cadence)
2. More accurate mileage/speed readings.
3. No interference/adjustment issues when removing the front wheel for transport.
Disadvantages-none that I am aware of.
In regards to #2 above; on all 2 wheel vehicles (I guess I would have to except the Segway) the front wheel always travels further than the rear wheel unless you always go completely straight. On a curvy course the cumulative error adds up. In local testing we have done it amounts to the difference of 7.20 to 7.32 on our local curvy course with 2.2 29er tires.


----------



## atom29 (Feb 6, 2010)

Ha! I thought you would say that. If you don't care about cadence why not loose the sensor? It is a Garmin right? Let a satellite be your sensor.


----------



## aquito (Oct 1, 2012)

Another one of my Fuji after a trail ride today


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

Those satellites don't work on a trainer.


----------



## vince7870 (Jan 14, 2010)

WFO9 with modded 36 180....bcd just delivered the mod and all I can say is wow! Super stiff suspension for days.

https://i257.photobucket.com/albums...86-9042-ADB4C7A9BBDE-746-0000007359058DE0.jpg


----------



## vince7870 (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## adinar (Jan 20, 2012)

*Orbea Alma*

I've had this for a few weeks now but haven't gotten any decent photos of it until this past weekend. I upgraded from a Trek Cobia to a 2011 Orbea Alma H30. Awesome XC race machine!


----------



## BareNecessities (Nov 21, 2012)

vince7870 said:


>


Nice Niner Vince, is that a Ti spring on the shock? More photos would be good 

Unless of course they're over in the Niner thread, where I haven't looked yet.


----------



## BloodyRoots (Feb 2, 2009)

Enjoy, I do.


----------



## meatpants (Mar 20, 2007)

Spot Rocker just finished building up... most fun i've had on a bike in a long time...


----------



## peanuthead (May 31, 2004)

2012 Sana Cruz Highball medium. All stock except seatpost and bar.


----------



## DoinkMobb (Nov 17, 2007)

2012 Marlin at Flatwoods in Tampa.

Perfect weather on Thanksgiving. It was the first ride with a carbon bar, it felt like I needed to maintain less of a death grip on the bar going over the bumpy stuff. New pedals too, Wellgo MG-1s, I should've changed out the stock ones a loooong time ago.


----------



## vince7870 (Jan 14, 2010)

BareNecessities said:


> Nice Niner Vince, is that a Ti spring on the shock? More photos would be good
> 
> Unless of course they're over in the Niner thread, where I haven't looked yet.


yes nuke proof titanium 700lb spring........Im 300 geared up!......trying to get down. those are my superduty bomber wheels......i popped 3 spokes out of my hadley/flow set. they are getting rebuilt.....these are almost 1lb heavier each


----------



## cpfitness (Nov 19, 2012)

atom29 said:


> Ha! I thought you would say that. If you don't care about cadence why not loose the sensor? It is a Garmin right? Let a satellite be your sensor.


Have you never seen a garmin? Its a speed and cadence sensor in 1 unit. Gps based speed is crap. Also allows readings on trainer for those of us whi actually train.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## azpoolguy (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## drizzoh (Jul 18, 2012)

Rode to work today..


----------



## atom29 (Feb 6, 2010)

cpfitness said:


> Have you never seen a garmin? Its a speed and cadence sensor in 1 unit. Gps based speed is crap. Also allows readings on trainer for those of us whi actually train.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


My statement implies that speed and cadence are coming from the same sensor. 
If I've never seen a Garmin, how would I recognize one just from the sensor and mount? Sounds a lot more like I've seen many, many Garmins. 
Don't even get me started on trainers, and even worse, using 29ers on trainers.


----------



## BareNecessities (Nov 21, 2012)

vince7870 said:


> yes nuke proof titanium 700lb spring........Im 300 geared up!......trying to get down. those are my superduty bomber wheels......i popped 3 spokes out of my hadley/flow set. they are getting rebuilt.....these are almost 1lb heavier each


Looks great :thumbsup: Not sure about the gold pedals?

*Says the man running gold hubs


----------



## bigstevo (May 11, 2010)

Rigid SS Niner EMD


----------



## el_burras (Mar 17, 2011)

bigstevo said:


> Rigid SS Niner EMD


Awesome, trying to set up my spare EMD frame as SS, question, what's the magic number on the chain ring and cog in order to not use a tensioner? Bike's awesome BTW


----------



## bigstevo (May 11, 2010)

el_burras said:


> Awesome, trying to set up my spare EMD frame as SS, question, what's the magic number on the chain ring and cog in order to not use a tensioner? Bike's awesome BTW


Started 32-18 with new chain, Switching to 32-20 now that the chain has stretched.


----------



## mtb_dood (Dec 26, 2009)

Frame just came in tonight and got it built up for a neighborhood shakedown. True test will be tomorrow on the night ride. Not real crazy about gripshift but we will see how that goes, in the mean time I'm just happy to be off my hardtail for a little while.

Orbea Occam29 Carbon:



























Voodoo Bokor 29


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

I never rode grip shift and my wife wanted grip shift and after tooling around on her bike it is pretty nice. I don't think you will be dissapointed at all. Trim on the front, easy to roll up or down several gears at a time on the rear. Probably shifts better under load when going to larger sprocket in rear, etc.


----------



## marti (Oct 18, 2005)

My new Giant XTC advanced 29er 2 in XL, looking forward to the first ride.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ATX_fix (Aug 6, 2012)

She's a dirty girl, but rides like a champ... Just threw on a carbon bar and seatpost today. Broke 'em in on a nightride earlier. Love it!


----------



## Magilla_Guerrilla (Jun 6, 2010)

*Tb!*

Here's my new toy. First ride will be a 6 hour solo race on the weekend!


----------



## ItsWin (Jun 30, 2008)

atom29 said:


> Are you really worried about cadence?


That's a Garmin mount - it transmits both speed and cadence from the rear wheel. I'm a masher, not a spinner, so cadence is the last thing on my mind


----------



## cpfitness (Nov 19, 2012)

my first mtb. Went straight to a 29er. Bought the frame and fork cheap then built her up from the parts bin, ebay and craigslist. Slx cranks shifters and cassette, xt fd and rd. Wtb laser tcs trail wheels. She built up to 27lbs even with that piece of crap fork. Will learn to ride some offroad and look to replace frame and fork with chinese carbon and tower pro

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cpfitness (Nov 19, 2012)

duplicate


----------



## _Alberto_ (Sep 8, 2012)

12' Mamba with a bunch of mods. Loving the new 120mm fork.


----------



## jayseakay (Nov 25, 2012)




----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

*Nice!*



_Alberto_ said:


> 12' Mamba with a bunch of mods.


You ride a 12' Mamba? Black mamba - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

You are [email protected]$$!:thumbsup:

Does it roll (or should I say slide) better than a 29er? 

All joking aside, good looking rig, ride on!

frog


----------



## _Alberto_ (Sep 8, 2012)

LOL I actually read that Wiki article. Thanks!


----------



## memi (Nov 14, 2011)

@Alberto, that is in patapsco Avelon...love this place!


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

yourdaguy said:


> atom29: I have a similar setup on all my MTB's not because I am so worried about cadence, but because there are so many advantages to using the rear for speed and generally the wireless computers that have rear wheel pickup also have cadence.
> Advantages:
> 1. If you put your bike on a trainer, you still get speed (and cadence)
> 2. More accurate mileage/speed readings.
> ...


The rear is just off in the other direction, the mid-point would be the actual, IMO.


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

The rear actually takes the actual distance traveled by the bike compared to the front that always travels further.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

yourdaguy said:


> The rear actually takes the actual distance traveled by the bike compared to the front that always travels further.


How do you know the rear wheel is the actual distance traveled, isn't that an assumption? I would say the actual distance is the distance the rider travels, which is between the front and rear wheels.


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

The rear wheel travels down the center of the path that the frame travels (chain stays are solid) and the rear wheel and the frame travel the same distance. Because the front wheel turns it will always travel a longer path than the rest of the bike. If you look at the tire path of a bike traveling through soft ground you will see that the rear wheel travels down the center of the exact path that the frame traveled down and that the front wheel oscillated back and forth with respect to the rear wheel thereby covering more ground.


----------



## Verbeers (Oct 14, 2007)

Here's my 2011 Karakoram 4.0. I picked up the frame off Craigslist last year for $50.00 after my Trek was stolen.

Using what parts I had left over, parts from buddy's and hours of Internet searching

2011 XL Karakoram frame, gt seatpost and wtb saddle - $50.00 Craigsliast
Rockshox Recon Gold - $50.00 Mtbr
Stans Flow Ex $300.00 ebay
Geax AKA - free (buddy)
Thomson stem - free (had)
Crank Bros Cobalt Handlebars - free (buddy)
Ergon grips $18.00 - performance bike
Azonic 420 pedals - free (buddy)
Aka crankset 1.1 $99.00 ebay
Sram 991 chain $30.00 amazon
Sram PG 980 Cassette 11-34 $32.00 amazon

And the rest is coming for Christmas 
Avid elixirs
Sram X7 Rear Shifter and Short Cage - going 1 x 9
Mrp 1x chain guide


----------



## redlineguy (Mar 11, 2010)

Here's mine, loving this bike!


----------



## In-Yo-Grill (Jul 19, 2011)

Here's my new trail shredder...

I haven't had her on any serious rides yet.


----------



## Candodavid (Aug 22, 2010)

2 Souls Quarterhorse, Just built, not ridden as yet.
Saddle needs angle correction. 
Bit different to my rigid 29 Curtis


----------



## Solo Bellimino (Feb 19, 2011)

Verbeers said:


> Here's my 2011 Karakoram 4.0. I picked up the frame off Craigslist last year for $50.00 after my Trek was stolen.
> 
> Using what parts I had left over, parts from buddy's and hours of Internet searching
> 
> ...


Single speed it! do it!


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

yourdaguy said:


> The rear wheel travels down the center of the path that the frame travels (chain stays are solid) and the rear wheel and the frame travel the same distance. Because the front wheel turns it will always travel a longer path than the rest of the bike. If you look at the tire path of a bike traveling through soft ground you will see that the rear wheel travels down the center of the exact path that the frame traveled down and that the front wheel oscillated back and forth with respect to the rear wheel thereby covering more ground.


I think you are correct. Does wireless work well with the sensor in the back?

Sent from my SCH-I800 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

I have 4 of these on road bikes and 4 on MtB. Never any issues on MTB but on road bikes when I go under major power transmission lines sometimes speed will drop for a few pedal strokes. Mine are all the older model, the newer ones use a better frequency and I am sure have no problems at all. And really, this is not much of a problem to lose 3-4 pedal strokes on a 50 mile ride.


----------



## dfwraptor (Aug 7, 2012)

im not done with it yet, but im getting close!


----------



## whitedoom34 (Feb 27, 2012)

manitou love!


----------



## aideas23 (Mar 4, 2004)

*Dos Niner*

My new to me Dos Niner. Been on a few rides and am really enjoying my first 29er. I recently had my beloved Ibis Mojo with full sram X0 and my Colnago C40 full Campy Record gruppo stolen...a devastated blow. Miss my FS Ibis but this is a pretty nice replacement :thumbsup:


----------



## skiahh (Dec 26, 2003)

The FS ride:










The HT:


----------



## boostin (Apr 21, 2008)

Simple Bicycle Co custom steel 29er SS - out of Portland, OR


----------



## Fparra (Dec 22, 2010)

*Refresh - SCSL29"*

It is the second time here... just to place the updates....


----------



## aohammer (Feb 2, 2006)

My 'interim' Niner EMD at 22.5 lbs, med, with eggbeaters. Sweet handling, been through lots of dirt. Will move over to Air 9 Carbon soon.


----------



## valofwindwood (Dec 11, 2012)

*My Cannondale Trail 29er - It's dirty but it's been ridden!*

Spent last Sunday on a trail and loved every minute of it!


----------



## In-Yo-Grill (Jul 19, 2011)

valofwindwood said:


> Spent last Sunday on a trail and loved every minute of it!


I hope you drank out of a camelbak instead of that muddied water bottle...lol


----------



## JimmyD442 (Oct 12, 2008)

*Bandit 29er*

Here's my 2012, purchased as a complete ...... then improved


----------



## 50calray (Oct 25, 2010)

My first 29er!

I wasn't actually in the market for a 29er. All I have ever owned was 26" and really felt contempt to stick with that same wheel size. That all changed when the LBS let me test ride this SB95...unsupervised and in a near by field! Well, long story short, I'm now the proud owner of said bike...my Christmas gift from my wonderful wife 

I'm still new to a lot of the brands and Component models. All I know is the Shifters, Detailers, and Crank is XT...and WELL WORTH the extra cash!! I took her out on her maiden voyage and she is super smooth and quick!



















I forget the brand but these pedals rock for being flats. Their very thin and grip really well.


----------



## wallstreet (Jul 27, 2012)

50calray said:


> I forget the brand but these pedals rock for being flats. Their very thin and grip really well.


Great bike and whats the pedal then?


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

Look like VP's.


----------



## wallstreet (Jul 27, 2012)

gsteitz said:


> Look like VP's.


Yup you are right, well spotted: VP Components VP-59 Platform Pedals - Ultra Light, Low Profile, Superior Grip, Designed for Durability.

385 grams per pair
Replaceable Back Door Pins
9 anodized colors: Red, Black, Silver, Gold, Green, Blue, Magenta, Pink , Turquoise


----------



## 50calray (Oct 25, 2010)

wallstreet said:


> Yup you are right, well spotted: VP Components VP-59 Platform Pedals - Ultra Light, Low Profile, Superior Grip, Designed for Durability.
> 
> 385 grams per pair
> Replaceable Back Door Pins
> 9 anodized colors: Red, Black, Silver, Gold, Green, Blue, Magenta, Pink , Turquoise


Thanks,

The LBS had the set in a display case out of the box. So I didn't know if VP was a brand name or model. Anyhow, they looked cool as well as functional and was only $40 if I recall. So I said throw 'em on an lets see what happens. I rode 3.3 miles today and scrapped a couple roots with the pedals and never lost contact. It's still early but so far so good.


----------



## wallstreet (Jul 27, 2012)

50calray, they are more expensive in the UK so you did well. You have good tires and a great XT setup...superb value for money setup if you are new to it... enjoy...why has none of my wives ever done this hmmm must be doing something wrong lol


----------



## 50calray (Oct 25, 2010)

wallstreet said:


> 50calray, they are more expensive in the UK so you did well. You have good tires and a great XT setup...superb value for money setup if you are new to it... enjoy...why has none of my wives ever done this hmmm must be doing something wrong lol


Ya, the cost difference between the US and the UK can really blow at times. Maybe you guys should try and work a deal with some of our members visiting families over seas for the holidays. I have friend who married an English man and they live outside London. Anyhow, they come over every other year to visit and will sometimes bring stuff or take stuff back.

Just a thought


----------



## valofwindwood (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks, you got me very interested in the flat VP pedals... So interested that I bought them out right on the eBay. I wanted more pins so I've picked not VP-59 or VP-69, but VP-Vice... Can't wait to get my feet on it, hopefully it's worth it...


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

And stout pins are thems!!

I took one in the calf when I dropped the chain on my SS. Four stitches later and converted to clip less, all is good. Moved th VP's over to the commuter. I'll see if I can find a pic of my calf!


----------



## wallstreet (Jul 27, 2012)

gsteitz said:


> And stout pins are thems!!
> 
> I took one in the calf when I dropped the chain on my SS. Four stitches later and converted to clip less, all is good. Moved th VP's over to the commuter. I'll see if I can find a pic of my calf!


ouch!!!!


----------



## muzzanic (Apr 28, 2009)

*My New Jet9 RDO*

Jet9 RDO with XX1


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

muzzanic said:


> Jet9 RDO with XX1


Two questions: 
1: How is the WB fork?
2: Does it say "DIVE" on your street??


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

Monocog and Civilian Vive Le Roi (technically a cx, but it has the wheelset off my Paragon/Superfly)


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

My 2012 Spearfish II. It's been around the forum, but now it's sporting some XT brakes and drivetrain, and also a new gold chain  I love this bike so much. Last week I did another 6 hour endurance race on it, and it was magnificent.


----------



## cbd5600 (Jul 6, 2012)

2012 Cobia
I've got a Manitou Tower Pro fork and CK/Arch wheelset coming for Christmas. Getting closer and closer to where I want it to be.


----------



## zonoskar (Jan 22, 2004)

scvkurt03 said:


> Two questions:
> 1: How is the WB fork?
> 2: Does it say "DIVE" on your street??


I think it says "GIVE". Dunno about the forks though.


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

VP pin tracks!


----------



## In-Yo-Grill (Jul 19, 2011)

gsteitz said:


> VP pin tracks!


Sum Beech...! Nice battle scar.


----------



## Steineken (Dec 11, 2012)

awesome pics, love the mini horse!


----------



## Optimus (Apr 14, 2012)

very nice wound, gsteitz, it adds character.


----------



## _Alberto_ (Sep 8, 2012)

J3SSEB said:


> My 2012 Spearfish II. It's been around the forum, but now it's sporting some XT brakes and drivetrain, and also a new gold chain  I love this bike so much. Last week I did another 6 hour endurance race on it, and it was magnificent.


Where can you get a gold chain?


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

KMC USA


----------



## valofwindwood (Dec 11, 2012)

*VP Pedals*

Your bike looks excellent. Thanks for the pedals... They look very cool ... I've ordered VP pedals, not 59 but Vice model with 12 pins... Hopefully I can get and try them before snow....


----------



## Steineken (Dec 11, 2012)

just picked her up today! first 29er and i cant wait to get it on the trail. built with banshees comp build kit, 30lbs. some white n red shiny bits to be added and hopefully some weight saving


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

valofwindwood said:


> Your bike looks excellent. Thanks for the pedals... They look very cool ... I've ordered VP pedals, not 59 but Vice model with 12 pins... Hopefully I can get and try them before snow....


You'll like the Vice. Got a set on my HT.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

valofwindwood said:


> Your bike looks excellent. Thanks for the pedals... They look very cool ... I've ordered VP pedals, not 59 but Vice model with 12 pins... Hopefully I can get and try them before snow....





scvkurt03 said:


> You'll like the Vice. Got a set on my HT.


What he said. Highly impressed when there on the bike.


----------



## weeksy950 (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

_Alberto_ said:


> Where can you get a gold chain?


It's just a KMC X10-SLTI KMC USA


----------



## Zinglespeeder (Apr 30, 2010)

Hey guys, so I've been riding this Zion for about a year now but I know nothing about the company since it seems they went out of production some time ago. 
Anyone know of Zion bikes? I think they were a JensonUSA brand, or something of the sort. Just looking to find out more about my bike!

Thanks!

Sweet rides everyone!


----------



## Askar (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## 29_r (Oct 16, 2012)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Nice ride


----------



## 29_r (Oct 16, 2012)

*Newest Family Member*

Trek Superfly AL Elite


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

Latest 29"er for me. After 10 years on the original Campstove Green Karate Monkey, I swapped out frames yesterday to the current generation of Karate Monkey frame.

So I went from this....



To this....


----------



## dlynes (Nov 27, 2012)

this is who I prefer to ride with!!!

both always ready to go!!!


----------



## aluz79 (Jul 21, 2010)

Here my 2012 mariachi 3 

Sent from my GT-N7005 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

2013 Stumpjumper FSR Expert Carbon


----------



## el_burras (Mar 17, 2011)

Here's my new baby


----------



## kevocastro (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## shooten (Oct 13, 2008)

2 weeks old and way too clean. My first 29.


----------



## EOS_ (Dec 16, 2012)

Nice and interesting bikes and brands - most I have never seen (here in central europe)


----------



## The Gen (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## ddublu (Oct 14, 2012)

*My newly built 2012 Soma Juice*

Full album can be seen here - Clicky clicky


----------



## antonio (Jan 18, 2005)

I hope you all don't mind my poor pics, but I want to show my new bike. 

Canfield Yelli Screamy with a mix of old parts and new.


----------



## pulsarxxx (Dec 1, 2007)

*2013 Kona Unit*

My first 29er and SS :thumbsup:


----------



## twklei (Dec 8, 2007)

Here is my new edition. Its been raining alomost everyday since I got it. :madmax:


----------



## PeterF1963 (Jan 16, 2012)

Wow, stunning. Nicely done.


----------



## wetpaint (Sep 7, 2009)

My 2011 Stumpjumper


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

*New Ride*

Great looking bikes on here!

The most versatile bike I've ever owned...


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Fresh out of the box!


----------



## pattongb (Jun 5, 2011)

jhazard said:


> Fresh out of the box!


^^^ LOVE Airborne!! Whats the price tag on something like that?


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

pattongb said:


> ^^^ LOVE Airborne!! Whats the price tag on something like that?


$1800 shipped to your door. Not bad at all for the spec.


----------



## S2kTim (Dec 7, 2012)

brentos said:


> Great looking bikes on here!
> 
> The most versatile bike I've ever owned...


Love the bike! I considered a Spark but it was a bit more than I was looking to spend. I picked up a Scott Scale Team instead


----------



## ddublu (Oct 14, 2012)

jhazard said:


> $1800 shipped to your door. Not bad at all for the spec.


Not bad at all....nice pickup.


----------



## fahza29er (Jun 26, 2012)

Slight change up from factory, it was originally a 2012 Giant XTC 2


----------



## BPSarge (Oct 9, 2007)

Muzzanic that is a sick looking frame! Hows the ride?


----------



## zonoskar (Jan 22, 2004)

AMC Warranteed my wheels, so I got brand new ones. Look the same though. Also installed white shift and brake cables and a new seatpost (Syntace). Still todo: ChrisKing headset. This Cane Creek headset has seized 3 times already. I managed to get it going every time, but it's getting very gritty.










Fooling around with my DSLR and flash.


----------



## PrurawadA (Dec 20, 2012)

*moncler ダウン*

InyFes grace-agu com/]ugg ブーツ ImeZyo YcgBtq favorite-agu com/]ugg ブーツ GqaFcb MxpSjs ninkimoncler com/]モンクレール ダウン VtlEam KczScs moncler-list com/]モンクレール ダウンジャケット WfzXds YqcPsb classyagu com/]ugg ブーツ メンズ HebTpx ZeiPvb gucci-bestjp com/]グッチ アウトレット HitTqa IhpBez guccisekai com/]gucci財布 FhvShy JqzEoh agubox com/]ugg ムートンブーツ LikYra bootssekai com/]アグ メンズ FwqLbn bootssekai com/]アグ ブーツ通販 OcjBld bootssekai com/ FloPnm


----------



## fahza29er (Jun 26, 2012)

zonoskar said:


> AMC Warranteed my wheels, so I got brand new ones. Look the same though. Also installed white shift and brake cables and a new seatpost (Syntace). Still todo: ChrisKing headset. This Cane Creek headset has seized 3 times already. I managed to get it going every time, but it's getting very gritty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do y like the bike? 
I was looking at getting the 950 frame as I have everything else new already, wondered how it handles. It has gotten good reviews but real riders I find are the best source for performance not a bike mag.


----------



## bosbik (Aug 29, 2011)

post race..


----------



## Chris Grechi (Dec 20, 2012)

pontoon said:


> None more black!


This frame fits a lefty with cannondale original stem?


----------



## Chris Grechi (Dec 20, 2012)

chernichovsky said:


> All Columbus Fillet brazed & custom ,ade (434mm chain stays:thumbsup: for deam handling...short wheel base)
> Integral hub
> White Industries
> Chris King @Thomson


Cool man!! What is this, a dynamo?

A friend mine built his bike parts too... Regards.


----------



## Chris Grechi (Dec 20, 2012)

fahza29er said:


> How do y like the bike?
> I was looking at getting the 950 frame as I have everything else new already, wondered how it handles. It has gotten good reviews but real riders I find are the best source for performance not a bike mag.


Hi! what are you feeling about these wheels? Have you ever tested racegold ou Crest wheelset?

Thanks.


----------



## swinkey (Apr 27, 2005)




----------



## Chris Grechi (Dec 20, 2012)

What a beautfull landscape!! What country??? regards from Brazil


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

swinkey said:


>


Morrow Bay?


----------



## swinkey (Apr 27, 2005)

Fred Smedley; said:


> Morrow Bay?


Morro Bay in the background, correct.

Chris - The picture was taken in Los Osos, California.


----------



## Chris Grechi (Dec 20, 2012)

My 29er - 9.2 kg - Brazilian Bike

California seems to be difficult to ride because of the dry and rocky ground, maybe a lot of thorns too...

Nobby Nic or Conti 2.4 basic will be my choice when I have this experience


----------



## fahza29er (Jun 26, 2012)

Chris Grechi said:


> Hi! what are you feeling about these wheels? Have you ever tested racegold ou Crest wheelset?
> 
> Thanks.


If you mean my rims I haven't gotten to ride them yet, this is a winter project and the weather has turned to ****, I have months before I can head out and play. I have the Arch as the crest are rated to a much lighter rider then I am.


----------



## Chris Grechi (Dec 20, 2012)

I mean zonoskar american classic rockymountain, sorry, I cannot post the picture


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Fred Smedley said:


> Morrow Bay?





swinkey said:


> Morro Bay in the background, correct.
> 
> Chris - The picture was taken in Los Osos, California.


My back yard!  :thumbsup:

I live in Los Osos, work on the trails there weekly.


----------



## jos3ph4ever (Apr 23, 2012)

Ledreyer said:


> My Momsen SL929 9.8kg
> 
> View attachment 708948
> 
> View attachment 708949


Liked this frame,what brand is it?


----------



## mnyquist (Sep 18, 2009)

2012 Scalpel 29er 2 with a few upgrades:


----------



## zonoskar (Jan 22, 2004)

Chris Grechi said:


> I mean zonoskar american classic rockymountain, sorry, I cannot post the picture


My other wheels set is Hope hubs on Crest rims. They are about 300g more. The stiffnes is about the same, but the AMC wheels accelerate a bit better. But the main improvement is in the steering. The AMC wheels steer much faster and give the bike a nimble feel. Even more than the Crest wheels (they are no slouch either). The engagement issue with the AMC is no problem. But if you're used to Chris King hubs, it takes some getting used to. But I have no problems switching from CK to these AMC wheels.


----------



## gtoscott1970 (Nov 15, 2010)

Lenz Sport Milkmoney with Rohloff Speedhub!

See more at:
http://forums.mtbr.com/29er-bikes/milk-money-build-rohloff-speed-hub-696516.html


----------



## sxshep (Jul 17, 2011)

Just bought my first bike and have been taking my time piecing it together and tuning... 2013 Motobecane Fantom29 X7. Got everything about where I want it aside from installing the Ergon grips.


----------



## texasflyfisherman (Sep 26, 2012)

Here's mine....It's my first Mountain Bike, nothing too fancy or unique: 2013 Specialized HardRock Sport Disc 29. Welgo B-17 pedals, WTB WeirWolf grips, and WTB Pure V Seat. Pics were taken at South Llano State Park today.


----------



## texasflyfisherman (Sep 26, 2012)

Love the pic. of the "post race" Giant


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Got the new Airborne full-suspension 29er - Hobgoblin, out in to the New Mexico landscape for a few pics:


----------



## Solo Bellimino (Feb 19, 2011)

jhazard said:


> Got the new Airborne full-suspension 29er - Hobgoblin, out in to the New Mexico landscape for a few pics:
> 
> Really nice looking bike, I wonder how durable the frame is.


----------



## aohammer (Feb 2, 2006)

Before...22.75 lbs with eggbeaters, loving the SDG I-beam system










After...22.0 lbs, same pedals, carbon post and saddle just a few oz lighter


----------



## CalebR (Dec 19, 2012)

My first MTB.

Fuji Nevada 29er 2.0


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Solo Bellimino said:


> jhazard said:
> 
> 
> > Got the new Airborne full-suspension 29er - Hobgoblin, out in to the New Mexico landscape for a few pics:
> ...


----------



## Solo Bellimino (Feb 19, 2011)

jhazard said:


> Solo Bellimino said:
> 
> 
> > Me too , guess I'll find out. Tubing is pretty beefy/large diameter front and back triangles - surprisingly so actually. Is there a reason it should be any less durable than ???
> ...


----------



## S2kTim (Dec 7, 2012)

Just got my 2012 Scott Scale 29 Team the other day. Put it together (was mostly done for me) and took it for a ride


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Solo Bellimino said:


> jhazard said:
> 
> 
> > I question durability, because it looks the business for an XC frame. It looks tough, I am just hoping it is not just for show.
> ...


----------



## Chris Grechi (Dec 20, 2012)

aohammer said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> aohammer, what a BIG upgrade!! Your bike just become 3x better and beautifull!
> 
> ...


----------



## Dan GSR (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## antonio (Jan 18, 2005)

A few more of my new yelli:


----------



## bluebeard (Nov 18, 2008)

*New build Intense Hard Eddie Carbon 29er Hardtail*

I sparred no expense on this one
2012 Intense Hard Eddie 20.14 lbs
XTR M986 SGS rear derailleur
XTR M986 front derailleur
XTR M986 shifters
XTR M986 10 speed cassete
XTR 10 speed chain
Cane Creek 40 series carbon headset
Specialized S-Works carbon crankset w/ 2x10 39/26
Formula R1/RX brakes
Formula 180 front/160 rear rotors
2013 Specialized Rockshox SID WC XX w/brain carbon fork tubes/carbon steerer crown
2013 Roval carbon 29er wheelset
Thomson masterpiece zero setback seatpost
Specialized Phenom mPro Saddle carbon rails
Specialized S-Works Fast Trak 2Bliss 29 tires
Loaded Precision Carbon Flat Handlebar
Loaded Precision X-Lite Titanium 90mm x +/- 5 degree stem
XTR M980 Race Pedals


----------



## Dan GSR (Apr 29, 2010)

weight?


----------



## pixel_nut (Jun 27, 2012)

My Scott Scale Elite 29er Hardtail.
<3


----------



## bluebeard (Nov 18, 2008)

20.14lbs


----------



## Dan GSR (Apr 29, 2010)

bluebeard said:


> 20.14lbs


Very very nice


----------



## jallll (Dec 28, 2008)

my brezer lightning full rigid, with kibikes with titanium spokes, great ride...


----------



## leugene (Jun 20, 2008)

bluebeard, best bike ever - only seatpost and saddle aren't in my cup of tea. Maybe shitmano also.


----------



## appleSSeed (Dec 29, 2003)

Pics of my 2012 Satori. Haven't ridden it yet, except around the city a bit...I'm a huge fair weather rider.

Weighs 29.5 pounds as it sits. Size large 2012 Kona Satori frame, Fox 34 @ 140mm up front, HBC 29 tooth x 11/36 1x10, SLX brakes, WTBi23 wheels to Chris Kings, Conti 29x2.4 Mountain King v2.0, Thomson post and 90mm stem, Salsa bars soon to be replaced by my Whisky bars that are on my Raijin which is now in pieces. :thumbsup:


----------



## Spacewalk20 (Dec 25, 2012)

Wow, surprised to see very few Specialized bikes...Many of these I have never heard of. Interesting...


----------



## twowheelfunman (Aug 29, 2008)

Here's my 2012 Rumblefish Elite I was sold on the DRCV technology front and rear, ABP and thru axles at both ends. Frame is burly too. Once I put on a carbon flat bar, ergon grips with small bar ends, Purgatory 2.4 front Captain 2.2 rear it started feeling like mine. Front for seems a litle wimpy. Lusting for a Fox 34 140mm or X-Fusion equivalent.


----------



## pulser (Dec 6, 2004)

2012 Tomac Flint 29er 26lb.


----------



## Madurochris (Dec 1, 2012)

Here's my Scott Scale 960. Plan to keep it stock for quite a while. Great machine!


----------



## LinkWVUin FL (Oct 15, 2012)

Madurochris said:


> Here's my Scott Scale 960. Plan to keep it stock for quite a while. Great machine!


Very nice, almost got that same exact bike..... Keep us informed on how it does for ya, and enjoy it!


----------



## Madurochris (Dec 1, 2012)

LinkWVUin FL said:


> Very nice, almost got that same exact bike..... Keep us informed on how it does for ya, and enjoy it!


Thanks! Took it out on its maiden voyage a week before Christmas when the weather was an almost perfect 55 degrees. The bike exceeded my expectations, especially on the climbs. Unfortunately the weather has been sub-freezing ever since, and we received a nice new snowfall to boot. The forecast calls for more cold weather for a while... grrr! Compared to the GF Wahoo I was using before, this bike feels much more nimble, shifting is excellent, hydrolic discs are awesome, and the solo air fork is so much better (even if it's a low-end-ish fork)! I did notice that the front end is much lighter, especially on climbs. Not sure if that's because the fork is lighter than the Suntour on the GF or if my position on the bike is different. Lifting the front end over rocks and roots on climbs is a piece of cake and for me that's really a big bonus!


----------



## ronyc (Aug 27, 2008)

AMAZING RIGS!!!! Thank you to all for sharing!


----------



## ypocat (Sep 19, 2012)

chinese carbon frame + rims, 240s hubs, fox, crank bros 11, sram (x5+x9 temporarily, later xx1), brakeforceone, straightline flats, and the awesome garmin thing


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

Now that my niner has some miles under it (~200 now), I figured I'd re-visit with some pics 
Of these miles, only about 6 have been on cement, which means most of them have been pretty dusty. Only broken part so far is the fork lockout remote on the handlebar, which I just broke today.






And when I had just finished building it:


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Just picked up my warrantied frame from the shop they built it up for free! Have to make a few changes like the seat and the handlebars will be lower. Saved me the hassle of looking for a new race frame for next year.

I want to get my hands now on a Vanna White Niner RDO fork.


----------



## jordan2345asx (Oct 3, 2009)

2011 specialized stumpjumper fsr expert 29er


----------



## ocean_29 (Mar 18, 2012)

BruceBrown said:


> Latest 29"er for me. After 10 years on the original Campstove Green Karate Monkey, I swapped out frames yesterday to the current generation of Karate Monkey frame.
> 
> So I went from this....
> 
> ...


nice ride! :thumbsup:

is that 100mm fork? how do you find the bb height on trails, tempted


----------



## mavtek (Jul 17, 2012)

My new to me 12' Stumpjumper.


----------



## Fishbucket (Dec 4, 2012)

My new Kayak... ( thats what I traded for it.)


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

Just built her last night!


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

ocean_29 said:


> nice ride! :thumbsup:
> 
> is that 100mm fork? how do you find the bb height on trails, tempted


Yes, that fork is set to 100mm. BB height for the new Karate Monkey? Well, with Racing Ralph 2.4's front and rear, cranks that are only 175mm (everything else I have is 180mm) and a chainring that is only 29T - seems to be plenty of height. It's 12 1/2" before I sit on the bike and fork sag kicks in. That compares to 11.81" on the old campstove green with the rigid fork and Nanoraptors (a measurement I found in an old post of mine). I didn't measure the old green one with the 2.4 Ralphs for some reason. I have not yet mounted the rigid fork on the new KM with the 2.4 Ralphs to get a BB height measurement, but maybe some day....

I'm riding it in the snow these days as I only got about 4 hours of time in on singletrack before a blizzard hit with 12-14" of stuff that has not melted away (and has been added to). BB height was fine then and seems to be fine busting through all the snow.

Fun bike for sure.


----------



## SuperSlow (May 25, 2004)




----------



## aohammer (Feb 2, 2006)

I'll throw more in here, see ya on local trails. A9C at 21.8 as-is, XX-XTR, I'm still attached to dual controls, loving the effortless shifts. Can still go lighter with XTR duals which is my next upgrade.


----------



## C-Kryt (Jan 2, 2013)

Awesome Pics - Gotta make some posts and then I can share mine


----------



## C-Kryt (Jan 2, 2013)

*Sexy New Trek Mamba 2013*

Hi Everyone...I'm new to MTB and my awesome, beautiful wife surprised me this Christmas w/ my New Sexy Trek Mamba!!! Thought I'd share a couple pics and say hello since I'm guessing I'll be on here a lot :thumbsup:




























Happy 2013


----------



## cbd5600 (Jul 6, 2012)

The only thing left stock is the saddle, seatpost and derailleurs/shifters. (I have an X9 RD ready to go on)


----------



## el_burras (Mar 17, 2011)

My baby


----------



## The Gen (Sep 9, 2012)

Some new pics....


----------



## Marky2088 (Aug 3, 2011)

My 2012 Trek Marline 29er


----------



## antgreen (Dec 14, 2012)

Kona Smoke


----------



## spanky-monkey (Jan 3, 2013)

New Nashbar SS 29'er. Upgraded fork and seat so far and added Exustar pedals. Can't wait to take her out this weekend. Last mtb was a Tomac Six Shooter, so it'll be interesting getting back to hardtail and this time without gears. Oh yeah - and 29" wheels.


----------



## carotte (Jan 3, 2013)

*dreams*

one day...


----------



## millertj1 (Jan 3, 2013)

Here is my new baby...2012 Giant XTC 0 29er


----------



## SuperSlow (May 25, 2004)




----------



## wetpaint (Sep 7, 2009)

Updated pic of my bike, built up a set of crests with my Powertap, 23.55 lbs


----------



## BoomerBrian (Jun 27, 2011)

Converted my Cobia to 1x10. Loving it.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bzo75 (Mar 13, 2007)

*New hotness*

Here is the new Vassago Bandersnatch. I am posting pics with it full rigid and with squish. I plan on making changes to the wheels, seatpost, stem, handlebar and the Fox fork. It is a talas and I want to try a Reba or Sid so I can try it at 80 mm and 100 mm with a shorter axle to crown. Hope you like it.


----------



## bzo75 (Mar 13, 2007)

View attachment 750846


----------



## Dan GSR (Apr 29, 2010)

that chain looks too short


----------



## bzo75 (Mar 13, 2007)

Dan GSR said:


> that chain looks too short


Good catch. It is waaaay too short. The drive train was taken off of my Rip9 that I had set up 1x10. It was just for the photo's. I can't get anything past you guys.


----------



## Dan GSR (Apr 29, 2010)

The only thing i would change are the cranks, to complete the all black look. Nice ride


----------



## Dan GSR (Apr 29, 2010)

Did you not like the rip 9 ?


----------



## jncarpenter (Dec 20, 2003)

The more I ride this bike, the bigger the grin 
Currently sitting at 31.8 lbs :thumbsup:


----------



## gipsyviking (Aug 6, 2012)

ypocat said:


> chinese carbon frame + rims, 240s hubs, fox, crank bros 11, sram (x5+x9 temporarily, later xx1), brakeforceone, straightline flats, and the awesome garmin thing


That looks very nice in black!:thumbsup:


----------



## bzo75 (Mar 13, 2007)

Dan GSR said:


> Did you not like the rip 9 ?


I liked it. I just prefer steel hardtails. I used to have four 29ers and the rip got ridden less than a dozen times. It has been sitting in my garage unused. I have been forced to sell off my fleet and I decided to go with this frame. I will be putting the rip 9 on the classifieds tomorrow along with a bunch of components. I will put up a post on the main 29er page referencing the sale. I agree the crank needs to be black. It sticks out like a sore thumb. When I get back in better shape I will be going to a 1x10 and getting a crank that can take a 28 & 30 tooth ring. I know SRAM makes them. I just wish SHIMANO make a crank that would accept a bling ring.


----------



## Dan GSR (Apr 29, 2010)

I know what you mean, i prefer hardtails myself


----------



## cob4lt! (Apr 6, 2010)

Here you go.....

+1 team hardtail


----------



## bzo75 (Mar 13, 2007)

Dan GSR said:


> I know what you mean, i prefer hardtails myself


I love your custom ti you posted up. I was so close to ordering the new TITUS fireline evo or the CARVER ti 420 but I had a VASSAGO Optimus ti and felt I liked the feel of steel better. I liked the low weight of ti and no corrosion factor also but when it came down to it I love steel.


----------



## Dan GSR (Apr 29, 2010)

This is my first ti bike, and I love it.


----------



## jallll (Dec 28, 2008)

jncarpenter said:


> The more I ride this bike, the bigger the grin
> Currently sitting at 31.8 lbs :thumbsup:


beatiful bike.... i owne two marzocchi microti and it,s a fantastic forkkk


----------



## liv2_mountain_bike (Nov 7, 2011)

*Wfo 9*

My contribution.. just finished building it.


----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)

After going through 3 Air 9 Carbon frames in two years, I took the parts from my Niner and built up this sweet rig. 44 Bikes Kid Dangerous. Can't wait to hit the trails. Workmanship of this frame - absolutely stunning!


----------



## Dan GSR (Apr 29, 2010)

are those the answer enduro bars?


----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)

Dan GSR said:


> are those the answer enduro bars?


Well spotted, yes!


----------



## Kofoed (Nov 16, 2011)

jncarpenter said:


> The more I ride this bike, the bigger the grin
> Currently sitting at 31.8 lbs :thumbsup:


Did you consider any other fully before getting the Prime?
I have narrowed my choices down to the Prime or Covert 29 from transition bikes, but I must say the Prime just looks the part..

Vh
Thomas


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

What happened to the the Air9C's?


----------



## stinkyWinky (Dec 19, 2012)

didn't see the rigid 29er thread. moved


----------



## Dan GSR (Apr 29, 2010)

collideous said:


> Well spotted, yes!


do you love them?


----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)

Dan GSR said:


> do you love them?


I haven't ridden with those bars yet. I was going to put them on my A9C, but then that broke. Been riding cyclocross until Kris built me the above 29er which I just setup today. First ride hopefully next weekend.


----------



## masemoto (Nov 12, 2010)

*My Highball and Tallboy*

My virgin Highball SPX. Got a deal that was too good to pass up.
Also have a Tallboy SPX which is a year + old.




























:thumbsup:


----------



## jncarpenter (Dec 20, 2003)

Kofoed said:


> Did you consider any other fully before getting the Prime?
> I have narrowed my choices down to the Prime or Covert 29 from transition bikes, but I must say the Prime just looks the part..
> 
> Vh
> Thomas


Well, I spent the last 4 years on a Turner Sultan...does that count?


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

*Imposter*



jncarpenter said:


> The more I ride this bike, the bigger the grin
> Currently sitting at 31.8 lbs :thumbsup:


Finally caved in to a drooper post, didja?!!!!!???

And, it ain't black.

Who is this and what have you done with JNC?


----------



## jncarpenter (Dec 20, 2003)

Aquaholic said:


> Finally caved in to a drooper post, didja?!!!!!???
> 
> And, it ain't black.
> 
> Who is this and what have you done with JNC?


Mid-life crisis...you should try it again


----------



## Kofoed (Nov 16, 2011)

jncarpenter said:


> Well, I spent the last 4 years on a Turner Sultan...does that count?


well, if you didn't look at any other bikes (apart from your hardtails), and went straight from your Turner and onto the Prime I guess so..


----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)

yourdaguy said:


> What happened to the the Air9C's?


BB problems with two and limescale killed the third. They were fun bikes to ride, just not for long.


----------



## Virtus (Jun 29, 2012)

*2011 Karakoram 2.0*

My 12/21/12 ride at Bell Rock Sedona.


----------



## ypocat (Sep 19, 2012)

gipsyviking said:


> That looks very nice in black!:thumbsup:


Thanks!

I finally got myself to remove the big (unused) cog from the X5 crank (I use 1x9), and it looks really good. This involved shortening the bolts (not the screws, interestingly). I have left the granny cog on as I'd have to take the crankset off the bike to be able to remove it; not feeling like doing that now.

Also I can't believe how good the 1x9 is (32 front, 11-34 rear), pretty much covers 95% of my riding needs so far. (I bought the cheapest 3x9 crank I found on CRC just as a temporary one while I wait for the unobtanium XX1, thus my surprise.)


----------



## rr20 (Jan 2, 2013)

Askar said:


>


:thumbsup: sweet ride!


----------



## ernvil (Apr 8, 2011)

Virtus said:


> My 12/21/12 ride at Bell Rock Sedona.


miss the ol' GT Zaskar!:thumbsup:


----------



## jmontroy (Apr 21, 2011)

Transition Covert 29 for your approval. First ride up the epic Green Mountain!


----------



## Virtus (Jun 29, 2012)

ernvil said:


> miss the ol' GT Zaskar!:thumbsup:


What are you currently riding? This is my first mountain bike so I'm a noob to all this (and I'm sure it shows in my bike! LOL).


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

My studded Spearfish


----------



## Kofoed (Nov 16, 2011)

jmontroy said:


> Transition Covert 29 for your approval. First ride up the epic Green Mountain!


What size frame is that?
nice bike by the way....


----------



## jmontroy (Apr 21, 2011)

Kofoed said:


> What size frame is that?
> nice bike by the way....


XL, thanks.


----------



## fujiblue1 (Aug 9, 2012)

Converted my DB Overdrive to this....


----------



## shredjekyll (Jun 3, 2012)

^^^^ awesome


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Figure I'll throw up this pic of my 10 month old Prime with it's new XT785 brakes. These were the final ticket it needed to make it the ultimate - now one finger control, stop on a dime and give back change all with very little effort, unlike my previous Stroker Trails.


----------



## ypocat (Sep 19, 2012)

LyNx said:


> Figure I'll throw up this pic of my 10 month old Prime with it's new XT785 brakes. These were the final ticket it needed to make it the ultimate - now one finger control, stop on a dime and give back change all with very little effort, unlike my previous Stroker Trails.


May I ask what rotor diameter do you have on the front? I run the german BFO brakes which are supposedly even stronger than the XTR's, but I feel like 160mm in the front is too much effort for the single finger to stop the bike on downhill slopes - just thinking whether to upgrade to 180mm or all the way to 230mm.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Here is my new bike, 2013 Cobia. I love the bike so far, but haven't ridden much since it is winter here in VT and that I bought it this week.


----------



## ernvil (Apr 8, 2011)

Virtus said:


> What are you currently riding? This is my first mountain bike so I'm a noob to all this (and I'm sure it shows in my bike! LOL).


The Zaskar was awesome but I sold it a friend years ago. I'm running a Kona Hei Hei29 and Voodoo Zaka depending on the ride I'm doing.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Madurochris said:


> Here's my Scott Scale 960. Plan to keep it stock for quite a while. Great machine!


What is the fork on the 960? I bought a Cobia because I was thinking the 960 had a RockShox XC fork, while the Cobia has a RockShox Recon Silver. I was definitely thinking about the 960 because it is such a pretty bike.


----------



## Gaddil (Dec 13, 2012)

*My 2012 Trek Marlin*

Newbie here with my first 29er bike.


----------



## EZuphill (Nov 21, 2011)

X-cal all cleaned up with some new arch ex's with white industries hubs!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gaddil (Dec 13, 2012)

That looks clean dude! I like it.


----------



## TX-BoneDigger (Aug 24, 2007)

My Rumblefish 1 taking a rest.


----------



## CalebR (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## Virtus (Jun 29, 2012)

Good looking bike!


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Yup, no worries, running 180 front and 160 rear, great combination and works well for my about 185lbs geared to ride weight. Right now only have the older RT76 180mm rotor on the front and power is amazing, not sure how much more I'd get if I'd got the RT86 Ice Tech rotors but they say they're even a bit better, especially if you have long DHs.


ypocat said:


> May I ask what rotor diameter do you have on the front? I run the german BFO brakes which are supposedly even stronger than the XTR's, but I feel like 160mm in the front is too much effort for the single finger to stop the bike on downhill slopes - just thinking whether to upgrade to 180mm or all the way to 230mm.


----------



## ypocat (Sep 19, 2012)

LyNx said:


> Yup, no worries, running 180 front and 160 rear, great combination and works well for my about 185lbs geared to ride weight. Right now only have the older RT76 180mm rotor on the front and power is amazing, not sure how much more I'd get if I'd got the RT86 Ice Tech rotors but they say they're even a bit better, especially if you have long DHs.


Cool, thanks, I will try the 180mm first then. I'm using the italian formula R1 discs, and they don't make the 203mm in the same design as the lower sizes, so it's good if 180 is enough.


----------



## EnricoPozzo (Jan 10, 2013)

all the treksssss


----------



## Jack Jack (Sep 7, 2011)

my JET 9 RDO


----------



## Zaf (Mar 1, 2012)

EnricoPozzo said:


> all the treksssss


You were saying?


----------



## sxshep (Jul 17, 2011)




----------



## Screamin Seaman (Jul 23, 2010)




----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)

That provided a good laugh! I like it! ^


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

So cool!


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

The Chiner wins!


----------



## eclipse24 (Jan 14, 2012)

Here's my newest 29er to go along with my Niner EMD. Running 1x10 with a 30t bling ring up front.


----------



## wagon boy (Dec 27, 2007)

Where did you get that frame? Looks awesome! I'm talking about the Chiner one, I've seen some good looking chinese frames, but that's up there with the best!


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

Looks very much like this one:
Full Carbon Glossy 29er Mountain MTB Bike Frame Fork Headset 17 5" 19" | eBay


----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Screamin Seaman (Jul 23, 2010)

The Chiner is a 20" Flyxii 213 3k Matt. Had the stickers made locally.


----------



## Screamin Seaman (Jul 23, 2010)

... and post number 10. Now I can reply to PM's.


----------



## Bugeye (May 25, 2004)

*My new Trigger 29'er 2*


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sweet Trigger 29'er.


----------



## Pick (Feb 12, 2012)

Love the Chiner :thumbsup:



> The Chiner is a 20" Flyxii 213 3k Matt.


I thought it was an N2 O2 Ar(8+1) = Air9


----------



## Screamin Seaman (Jul 23, 2010)

Pick said:


> Love the Chiner :thumbsup:
> 
> I thought it was an N2 O2 Ar(8+1) = Air9


Haha I like that! I was trying to think of something for the top tube... N2 O2 Ar(8+1) C = air9carbon


----------



## Pick (Feb 12, 2012)

> N2 O2 Ar(8+1) C = air9carbon


I forgot the C (carbon); that is perfect...


----------



## Pick (Feb 12, 2012)

> My new Trigger 29'er 2


My first time seeing the Trigger; that is an awesome bike.


----------



## Pick (Feb 12, 2012)

four more


----------



## Pick (Feb 12, 2012)

posts until


----------



## Pick (Feb 12, 2012)

I can post


----------



## Pick (Feb 12, 2012)

pics...


----------



## Pick (Feb 12, 2012)

> all the treksssss


When I started out, it wasn't my intention to own two Trek's but I really like them. The Rumblefish was my first new mtb. Set-up 1x10 with an Anderson Machine 30t and BBG Bashwich










I just picked up the Rig used in the MTBR classifieds to use as a swiss-army bike:

Rigid 1x10 w/ 1.9's









Hardtail SS w/ 2.35's


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

Yea except now they say Air9 CVA and not Air9 Carbon. I guess you could say you have the first generation.


----------



## nelson73 (Jun 3, 2012)

My new Santa Cruz Superlight 29er.
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## skey44 (Dec 8, 2011)

My new air 9 moondust/licorice

Xt/x9/x7/Slx drivetrain
Spec cockpit, 
Elixir 9 brake
Hope hubs, competition spokes, crest rims


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

Aquaholic said:


> Finally caved in to a drooper post, didja?!!!!!???
> 
> And, it ain't black.
> 
> Who is this and what have you done with JNC?


Since this industry insider is not riding a Turner, Team Sanchez mandated he get a dropper post so he could still patch in


----------



## aluz79 (Jul 21, 2010)

2012 salsa el mariachi










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## maralva (Aug 10, 2010)

tallboy C


----------



## drizzoh (Jul 18, 2012)

New Superfly 100 Carbon. 


2012 Trek Superfly 100 by Andrew Vicars, on Flickr


----------



## reedfe (Sep 5, 2011)

aluz79 said:


> 2012 salsa el mariachi
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


I'm diggin that earthy color scheme :thumbsup: (pun intended)


----------



## darton23 (May 13, 2011)

Access XCL 29er 

Great bike for the price. Well over a 1000 miles and i have had no problems.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

aluz79 said:


> 2012 salsa el mariachi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We to see a side view to be sure, but it looks cooler than average.


----------



## LazyRid3r (Jan 21, 2012)

My Giant Talon 29er


----------



## J.R.A. (Nov 21, 2012)

Went for a nice January ride in Capitol Forest yesterday.


----------



## LazyRid3r (Jan 21, 2012)

Your going to need to wash that.


----------



## 22Rowdy22 (Sep 8, 2010)

Jet9 RDO - Large
Rockshox SID RCT3
Sram XX1
XX World Cup brakes
Roval Control SL Carbon
FSA SLK seatpost, bars and stem
23.6lbs


----------



## adrisuta (Nov 29, 2011)

Classy Niner, what to speak.


----------



## reedfe (Sep 5, 2011)

22Rowdy22 said:


> Jet9 RDO - Large
> Rockshox SID RCT3
> Sram XX1
> XX World Cup brakes
> ...


great looking bike. Curious, how do you like those wheels?


----------



## leugene (Jun 20, 2008)

Great Jet, but I'd swap tires vice versa!


----------



## ypocat (Sep 19, 2012)

Thought I will add a few XX1 pics from my last ride. The tire is Schwalbe Furious Fred, pretty OK on dry dirt roads, very fast on asphalt. But wears quite quickly if you skid it (the rear one). (Video from the ride is here: Big Souda Hill solo attack v2, Chania, Crete - YouTube)


----------



## 22Rowdy22 (Sep 8, 2010)

reedfe said:


> great looking bike. Curious, how do you like those wheels?


Favorite wheelset so far, can't beat price for carbon, and as far as I have heard specialized will warranty them for life!!


----------



## 22Rowdy22 (Sep 8, 2010)

leugene said:


> Great Jet, but I'd swap tires vice versa!


You're not the first person to say that to me!...but I'm from a little different school of thought. Rear tires wear, and for riding with my buddy's gonna put something knobbier on. If I were racing, I'll put the x king on back there!


----------



## Bowfish (Jun 17, 2012)

Went to a couple LBS yesterday and came home with this one. Never thought I would have been able to get a carbon but the discount they gave me was just too good to pass up.
F29 Carbon 3


----------



## wobbem (Jul 19, 2009)

ypocat said:


> Thought I will add a few XX1 pics from my last ride. The tire is Schwalbe Furious Fred, pretty OK on dry dirt roads, very fast on asphalt. But wears quite quickly if you skid it (the rear one). (Video from the ride is here: Big Souda Hill solo attack v2, Chania, Crete - YouTube)


Dude, buy a road bike .


----------



## adrisuta (Nov 29, 2011)

...and if wearing off is an issue, switch Furious Freds to Geax Barro Races, which are only a bit heavier but much more durable. If not, enjoy FF's - the fastest mtb tires.


----------



## ypocat (Sep 19, 2012)

wobbem said:


> Dude, buy a road bike .


Lol, road bikes are way too dangerous



adrisuta said:


> ...and if wearing off is an issue, switch Furious Freds to Geax Barro Races, which are only a bit heavier but much more durable. If not, enjoy FF's - the fastest mtb tires.


Thanks for the tip - I got some Racing Ralph snakeskin 2.25 but they may be a bit wide for my 20.8mm rims - wondering how will tubeless work with that. Will try it at some point.


----------



## Sno (Jan 7, 2013)

drizzoh said:


> New Superfly 100 Carbon.
> 
> 
> 2012 Trek Superfly 100 by Andrew Vicars, on Flickr


tha s a great picture...

here is mine nothing fancy the only thing I have done is change the pedals to some Shimano Saints. Love the bike getting close to 100 miles..:thumbsup:


----------



## Petey123 (Feb 23, 2012)

My Scott 29er.. Just put a xc32 on it to replace the suntour forks.


----------



## Boeingjockey (Jan 23, 2013)

My winter project!

Kona King Kahuna Carbon, still waiting for for parts..
Will be Sram xx drivetrain, other parts are
- Marzocchi corsa superleggera carbon fork
- Ashima ai2 rotors
- American Classic race wheels with Conti Racekings
- Formula R1 brakes
- Cane Creek 110 headset
- Ritchey wcs c260 stem
- Easton EC70 Carbon handlebar
- Syntace P6 Hiflex 
- Fizik Antares Carbon

Weight? Well, any guesses?

And yes, the brakelines and steerertube will be trimmed down:thumbsup:


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

*2013 FSR Expert Carbon 29er*

View attachment 755216
Just upgraded to Roval Control Trail SL Carbon wheelset


----------



## pplucena (Dec 25, 2010)

BMC XX1 Ax lightness Dugast...


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

Well I did it. I'm a 29er rider. I gotta admit, I never thought I'd do it, but I demoed a 29er last summer and absolutely loved it. So I sold my heavy, flexy 6 inch full suspension Santa Cruz Butcher and bought a stiff, steel wagon wheel machine. Here she is:










Frame: 2013 Transition TransAM 29, large
Fork: Fox 34 Float CTD 140 mm
Headset: Cane Creek 
Wheels/hubs: Transition Revolution 28/29
Tires: Continental Trail King 2.4
Stem: Thomson X4, 90 mm
Bar: Race Face Atlas Freeride, 780 mm
Grips: Race Face Sniper
Brakes/rotors: Hayes Stroker Trail, 8 inch front, 7 inch rear
Seatpost: RockShox Reverb, 100 mm
Saddle: Fizik Nisene Sport
Rear Shifter: Sram X7 10 speed
Rear Derailleur: Sram X9 10 speed short cage
Cassette: Sram 1050 11-36, 10 speed
Chain: Sram 1050
Cranks: e13 LG1
Chain ring: Blackspire 34t
Chainguide: e13 TRS+
Pedals: Time Atac

SIngle digits temps and snowy trails have kept me from riding this thing. Hopefully I'll get it out on the trail soon. Still debating about shortening the Reverb cable, I may after the first ride.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

drizzoh said:


> New Superfly 100 Carbon.
> 
> 
> 2012 Trek Superfly 100 by Andrew Vicars, on Flickr


What a sweet bike! Here is my beautiful Trek.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Nice Cannondale!


----------



## friz (Dec 2, 2012)

Here's mine


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

That Stache is one awesome looking bike. I would have bought a Stache 7, but it was too expensive so I settled on a Cobia.


----------



## LazyRid3r (Jan 21, 2012)

In the trails


----------



## possibleusername (Mar 14, 2008)

My new Tallboy Carbon with XX1 drive train, grip shifter and XTR brakes.


----------



## Zaf (Mar 1, 2012)

Boeingjockey said:


> My winter project!
> 
> Kona King Kahuna Carbon, still waiting for for parts..
> Will be Sram xx drivetrain, other parts are
> ...


Might want to reroute your front brake line to be on the inside of the fork while you're at it. Actually seeing a few bikes like that lately, why do people do that? I mean even the guys that put it all together at the shop as well.


----------



## fstbusa (Jan 28, 2013)

Few firsts on this one.... First non Walmart bike, first 29er, and took it for it's first ride this weekend.

Lovin it so far. :thumbsup:


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

fstbusa said:


> Few firsts on this one.... First non Walmart bike, first 29er, and took it for it's first ride this weekend.
> 
> Lovin it so far. :thumbsup:


Nice color scheme. Congrats!


----------



## pulser (Dec 6, 2004)

pplucena said:


> BMC XX1 Ax lightness Dugast...


What rims are they? Carvers?


----------



## drizzoh (Jul 18, 2012)

Sno said:


> tha s a great picture...





CannondaleF9 said:


> What a sweet bike! Here is my beautiful Trek.


Nice Cobia bro!

And thanks to you both!! It's been a great bike so far. This week the rest of my Hope accessories came in. Red seat post clamp and 5mm headset spacer along with a 180mm front HS1 rotor to replace the 160mm. Also a 34T Blackspire chainring and SRAM 1050 11-36t cassette are in transit.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Zaf said:


> Might want to reroute your front brake line to be on the inside of the fork while you're at it. Actually seeing a few bikes like that lately, why do people do that? I mean even the guys that put it all together at the shop as well.


The ONLY brake failure I have EVER had was a front brake line ripped in half by the front tire side knobs. On a very rocky technical downhill, the line flopped enough for the knobs grabbed it and ripped it in half. It was double zip tied and had just enough slack to allow for the 160 mm travel, no more.

My brake lines route *outside* the fork now. Never and issue in the last seven to eight years now. THAT is what I am thinking now...............


----------



## Zaf (Mar 1, 2012)

slocaus said:


> The ONLY brake failure I have EVER had was a front brake line ripped in half by the front tire side knobs. On a very rocky technical downhill, the line flopped enough for the knobs grabbed it and ripped it in half. It was double zip tied and had just enough slack to allow for the 160 mm travel, no more.
> 
> My brake lines route *outside* the fork now. Never and issue in the last seven to eight years now. THAT is what I am thinking now...............


I've only ever seen it from people coming down and pinching the cable between rock and fork, or some variation of that. Never seen a cable routed on the inside touch tread, especially fox forks with how well they secure the cable.

Sent from my GT-P7500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## EOS_ (Dec 16, 2012)

Friz and CannondaleF9, which models of TREK are those? I can't tell from the picture. I have Superfly AL 2012. Now I am doing some upgrades during winter. I'll post pictures after.


----------



## Zaf (Mar 1, 2012)

Friz's is a Trek Stache 8 2013
Cannondale's (quoted from Drizzoh) I'm pretty sure is the Trek Superfly 100 Carbon 2012.


----------



## Chris Grechi (Dec 20, 2012)

CHINER! - 9,5kg


----------



## michael_RR (Jan 9, 2012)

they look like Ax lightness



pulser said:


> What rims are they? Carvers?


----------



## twowheelfunman (Aug 29, 2008)

Just upgraded my fork. I had a 120mm stock Fox F29 DRCV and just installed a 2013 CTD 140mm 34mm stanction Talus "take off" deal (finished it RIGHT when the snow started) :madman:


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

^ Rarely see Treks that beefy looking.


----------



## whoodie (Apr 15, 2012)

Picked this up on New Years Eve. Huge upgrade from my '06 26" Trek HT. A very close friend of mine who rode competitively in the past steered me towards Santa Cruz. I initially waved off the idea of a CF frame, but one I saw it in person, in the kit I wanted (SPX 2x10) and after a brief test ride, I was sold. I've never ridden a bike this high end on a trail before, it was an enormous eye opener. My confidence skyrocketed and I'm riding faster and trying more techy lines. Definitely the best purchase I've made in the past few years :thumbsup:


----------



## possibleusername (Mar 14, 2008)

Carbon Tallboy with XX1 group, grip shift and XTR brakes.


----------



## Boeingjockey (Jan 23, 2013)

Zaf said:


> Might want to reroute your front brake line to be on the inside of the fork while you're at it. Actually seeing a few bikes like that lately, why do people do that? I mean even the guys that put it all together at the shop as well.


Yes, i will probably run it on the inside once the lines are cut and the brakes are bolted to the bike.. Inside or outside of the leg, guess it might be a personal preference? My other bike assembled by the guys at the factory runs it on the outside?


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

It is not so much personal preference as safety. Outside the leg is more likely to snag on something along the trail and either: 1. rip the line out 2. cause you to crash by jerking the wheel to one side, 3 rip the line out and you don't know it until you are going down hill causing a really bad crash.


----------



## Deko (Jan 19, 2006)

*2013 Rumblefish*

Loving this ride.


----------



## Boeingjockey (Jan 23, 2013)

yourdaguy said:


> It is not so much personal preference as safety. Outside the leg is more likely to snag on something along the trail and either: 1. rip the line out 2. cause you to crash by jerking the wheel to one side, 3 rip the line out and you don't know it until you are going down hill causing a really bad crash.


Absolutely, but I have never had a problem with that. What has been a problem is mud stuck on the side of the tire wearing against the brake line making me have to change it.. On this fork that will not be a problem but I think you have to look at it individually and see what is most important for you.


----------



## bmcslt01 (Jan 27, 2011)

*My bmc te01 29*


----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)

Dear lord that BMC is perfect.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

J.R.A. said:


> Went for a nice January ride in Capitol Forest yesterday.


Lol Might as well take off the fender, if you haven't noticed it's not doing anything


----------



## ypocat (Sep 19, 2012)

Chris Grechi said:


> CHINER! - 9,5kg


:thumbsup:


----------



## Tyler21 (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## FeebLeoLdMaN (Jul 19, 2012)

Nice Mamba.


----------



## Tyler21 (Sep 16, 2012)

FeebLeoLdMaN said:


> Nice Mamba.


Thanks, I love it so far. I finally got it dirty today too.


----------



## CoBo (Jan 20, 2008)

Amazing pictures....Never thought of riding in New Mexico but it is now on the bucket list.


----------



## Lupob6 (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## cpfitness (Nov 19, 2012)

*yelli screamy*

finished building her a week and a half ago but my blew the hub body out on the rear combined with weather unsuitable for riding means she hasn't been on the trails yet. Hoping to get her out tomorrow morning. SLX shifters and crank. XT Brakes, FD and RD. Tower Pro 120mm with XX-Firm "clydesdale spring" WTB Laser TCS Trail 29 wheels Waiting on orange ano handlebars and need to get a setback seatpost to round off the build.


----------



## pulser (Dec 6, 2004)

Did a frame swap this week and went full squish. 
28lb
012 Salsa Spearfish 18in frame 
XT brakes/rotors 160mm/180mm
XT FD
X9 shifters
X9 type2 RD
RS Reaba 20mm TA fork
X9 hubs WTB Laser TCS Trail rims DT double butted spokes
Raceface Turbine 2x10 crank
Sram PF30 BB Wheels manufacturing shims
Raceface Turbine stem
Easton EA70 wide flat bar
Ergon GS2 grips
Spec. Fast track control rear tire/ Bontrager 29-2 front
Campy Chorus carbon seat post
WTB Devo STL saddle
SRAM 1050 cassette
SRAM 1071 chain


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

2012 Trek Superfly 100.


----------



## NSSage (Feb 3, 2013)

This is me riding my Trek 29er in a race... best bike I have ever had. Im so happy I switched to 29ers


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

*Hobgoblin updated*

Trying out a 140 fork, added a 32t chain ring in hopes of going 1x10, V-1 Stem, Deity Compound pedals & D30 bars, and set of Nevegals.


----------



## MSH (Jun 30, 2005)

My FS ride changes every couple of years (soon to be a Ripley) but this one remains a constant in the stable. I'm sure I will never let it go. My '07 Soulcraft. 23.2 lbs as config'd in this picture....


----------



## CalebR (Dec 19, 2012)

My Fuji Nevada 29er 2.0 with some new additions. Found a good deal on a set of Carve SL wheels/tires I couldn't pass up. Barely cost more than the tires themselves that I was going to get anyway plus the black spokes with red nipples matches.


----------



## Wingspan (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## Constantinos (Dec 25, 2012)

*My Mountain Racer*

*Frame:* Hong-Fu FM056 (PininFarina Sticker)
*Fork:* Rock Shox Reba RLT (Solo Air 29er)
*Wheelset:* SRAM Rise 40 (29er)
*Groupset:* SRAM X9 (2X10)
*Cable & Routing:* SRAM Professional Shifting Cable by GORE RideOn
*Brakes:* Magura MT6
*Parts:* Ritchey WCS (World Cup Series)

*Weight:* approximately 22lbs (10 kg)


----------



## Lowjack (Jul 21, 2010)

*Alchemy Stainless Steel 29er*

I just finished putting this together, just swapped components from a Ti frame to it plus the fork, I was running fully ridged before. I've ridden Ti for nearly 20 years and this is my first steel MTB. I have a few rides in now and I am sold on KVA stainless steel, it is like Ti but more ridged!


----------



## tao (Jan 27, 2008)

Apologies for the Backyard pic.


----------



## SideShowJohn (Feb 4, 2013)

*DiamondBack Mason*

Stock + Truvativ Holzfeller Pedals


----------



## LBIkid (Mar 16, 2007)

BruceBrown said:


> Latest 29"er for me. After 10 years on the original Campstove Green Karate Monkey, I swapped out frames yesterday to the current generation of Karate Monkey frame.
> 
> So I went from this....
> 
> ...


How do you like the KM with a 100mm fork? I had a fully rigid KM for a time and enjoyed it. Now thinking about a new one with 10mm fork. Interested in your thoughts.


----------



## reedfe (Sep 5, 2011)

How do you like that Mason?


----------



## marito1507 (Oct 23, 2012)

just got it! more to come


----------



## tidball (Apr 14, 2005)

*My Jones*

:thumbsup:












Here's my steel Jones with the unicrown fork, so very fun!


----------



## SideShowJohn (Feb 4, 2013)

reedfe said:


> How do you like that Mason?


Its fantastic 

Been on 4 rides since I've had it, mostly tight, twisty singletrack, but also a fair amount of light downhill, drops, a few minor jumps. It is a bit muddy right now, BTW. It handles everything I've ridden really well, including accelerating nicely up small inclines and descending with a lot of confidence; I feel very low and in control, turns are tight.

I do not feel like I'm on a 29er. DB has done a really nice job with the geometry.

With the single ring up front, I'm still a bit worried about longer ascents, but only time will tell as I havent attempted any yet.

I bought the bike site unseen, mostly because I really liked what I read about it and it was designed by guys/girls who ride here around Seattle. It lives up to all I had read about it.


----------



## halfnhalf (Nov 26, 2005)

*Lets try this again*

This is my third posting of my 29er, each time it has been a different bike. Let me explain, in 2008 I purchased a GF Paragon which I rode for a couple years, it suffered from the inevitable frame crack that plagued that generation of GFs. Trek stepped up and replaced that frame with a 2011 GF Paragon (new frame design) which I rode until last month. Cleaning the bike up one day I noticed cracks spreading from the rear of the seat tube forward. Took it back to the shop and they called Trek which sent me a 2012 Superfly Al Elite. Trek has been awesome to deal with and the shop has stripped down and reassembled each bike at no cost to me whatsoever. If they keep replacing them, I'll keep riding them!

Here is my newest ride!


----------



## ajkirton (Aug 22, 2012)

Fun bike... pretty light as well.


----------



## sandyeggo (Mar 6, 2011)

My new 2012 Santa Cruz Highball (with temporary pedals). Picked her up for $1,100 with upgraded fork (Reba RL dual air). All I need is some nice weather so the trails can dry out and I can take her out for a proper ride....


----------



## Steineken (Dec 11, 2012)

Another repost of this pic.... sorry need something to distract me from studying



Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Simpledesign (Jul 3, 2012)

Pretty much stock Tallboy LTa....will be looking at a few upgrades to shave some weight.


----------



## lamar83 (Jan 21, 2012)

2012 trek marlin SS


----------



## cameron wolfe (Feb 9, 2013)




----------



## pkeit32 (Oct 17, 2011)

ianick said:


> My studded Spearfish


What are those things on the handlebar?


----------



## Simpledesign (Jul 3, 2012)

pkeit32 said:


> What are those things on the handlebar?


Mittens I am guessing

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SIII using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bmod530 (May 22, 2009)

2012 Surly Karate Monkey, re-powder coated pearl sparkle white. Niner carbon fork, Velocity blunt SL comp wheelset, X9 1x9, Hayes prime expert. 24 lbs.


----------



## Cldhanso (Oct 27, 2010)

First ride on my new Stumpjumper


----------



## jrss13 (Aug 15, 2009)

That Karate Monkey with the carbon fork looks pretty


----------



## lamar83 (Jan 21, 2012)

bmod530 said:


> 2012 Surly Karate Monkey, re-powder coated pearl sparkle white. Niner carbon fork, Velocity blunt SL comp wheelset, X9 1x9, Hayes prime expert. 24 lbs.
> 
> View attachment 770192


This was a single speed at first correct?
I'm thinking of going 1x9 with fat tires and niner carbon rigid on my marlin SS. How do you like it? I mostly ride single track with several hill climbs on my marlin.


----------



## smokehouse4444 (Apr 24, 2011)

My 2011 Specialized Stumpjumper. It has been an awesome bike. I have left it pretty much stock, but the back rim/hub were changed out to a SRAM and Stans ZTR. Notta lotta I've needed nor wanted to change.

First ride back in earlier 2012 at Walnut Creek in Austin during a horrible heat wave with no rain for many, many months...



















...and at Rocky Hill Ranch outside of Smithville, Texas this past weekend.



















This has been a great all around bike for me, and don't think I could ask for more from a trail/all-mountain type bike.


----------



## jr86 (Feb 3, 2013)

Just finished building up this Niner MCR last weekend.












So far so good- it's smooth!


----------



## montross (Dec 12, 2012)

here's my 29er!


----------



## b2b2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Carver 420 Ti.


----------



## Cad10 (Aug 4, 2012)

Here's a pic of my new Flash on Sat at Michaux. Froze my butt off


----------



## AngelsAndBombs (Jan 31, 2013)

Just picked up this almost new Access xcl and love it!








Little ride on the Sacramento river trail.


----------



## edwin_eyemd (Oct 16, 2009)

my litespeed cohutta.


----------



## pick-ups (Feb 11, 2013)

Been putting this bike together for about a month now and I enjoyed it but,it`s also been a hassle with making sure whats compatible and not.
Anyways almost done and just waiting for the adapter for my cranks(FSA K-Force carbon/threaded)as I have a press fit BB and I`m using one of the few thing left over from my old bike that was`nt ruined from my accident.
I would`ve just picked up a BB30 crankset if I knew it was going to be this big of a hold up(first adapter was wrong so had to re-order the right one).
So this pic of my ride is`nt fully complete even though I have the parts(outside of this adapter).
Should be up and riding this week and I cannot wait!


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

^^^ Nice strider bike!


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

pkeit32 said:


> What are those things on the handlebar?


Those are Bar Mitts. They enable me to wear my summer riding gloves in the dead of winter. I haven't had cold fingers since I purchased them. I like them so much I bought them for my cross bike as well.


----------



## ddj8052 (Jul 29, 2007)

My new 2012 Trek X-cal during my first trail ride. My first ever 29er and I am really loving this new bike.


----------



## pick-ups (Feb 11, 2013)

slocaus said:


> ^^^ Nice strider bike!


It`s great for downhill until it comes to stopping.
Otherwise it would be powered like the Flintstones mobile.
All kidding aside I can`t get it finally completed this week as I have`nt hit the trails since new years eve.(was hit by a drunk driver).


----------



## Retlaw (Nov 6, 2010)

*EWR 29er in the fog*

Just completed the build.....
I've been wanting one for a couple of years, and when this frame popped up on eBay with a Buy-it-now, well it was a sign the time had come! X9 drivetrain, XT brakes, Rockshox SID RCT3, Syncros bars and stem.
Wishing the trails would either dry up or freeze....


----------



## lpeque (Mar 10, 2012)

Stock,except the AC Tubeless wheels and Shimano M-520 pedals.


----------



## DEALAH (Jan 17, 2013)

pick-ups said:


> Been putting this bike together for about a month now and I enjoyed it but,it`s also been a hassle with making sure whats compatible and not.
> Anyways almost done and just waiting for the adapter for my cranks(FSA K-Force carbon/threaded)as I have a press fit BB and I`m using one of the few thing left over from my old bike that was`nt ruined from my accident.
> I would`ve just picked up a BB30 crankset if I knew it was going to be this big of a hold up(first adapter was wrong so had to re-order the right one).
> So this pic of my ride is`nt fully complete even though I have the parts(outside of this adapter).
> ...


This bike is gorgeous!


----------



## Vettevert (Jul 15, 2012)

edwin_eyemd said:


> my litespeed cohutta.
> 
> View attachment 770600


Damn. Beautiful.


----------



## FuegoFuego (Oct 3, 2009)

*Salsa El Mariachi 2*

Just purchased a Salsa El Mariachi 2. Size XL


----------



## edwin_eyemd (Oct 16, 2009)

thanks vettevert


----------



## camillo zalum (Dec 16, 2010)

these are my two 29er
from germany


----------



## marito1507 (Oct 23, 2012)

my gt peace 9er multi i got for $160.. so far loving it. very responsive, comfortable, and fast!


----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)

FuegoFuego said:


> Just purchased a Salsa El Mariachi 2. Size XL


Jealous. I'd love one and it's my size.


----------



## Kofoed (Nov 16, 2011)

Nothing to see here..


----------



## Kofoed (Nov 16, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> Just completed the build.....
> I've been wanting one for a couple of years, and when this frame popped up on eBay with a Buy-it-now, well it was a sign the time had come! X9 drivetrain, XT brakes, Rockshox SID RCT3, Syncros bars and stem.
> Wishing the trails would either dry up or freeze....
> View attachment 770820


So cool, I have wanted one of those for so long - If they only had a local dealer in Denmark...


----------



## chester2123 (Aug 24, 2012)

Motobecane Fantom29


----------



## bvader (Sep 13, 2009)

Guess I had to put it here too...

Serious Dude Night...

Loving Wife out of town...
Sci Fi on the Panel...
New Pivot 429c Semi Custom Build In the House...literally









At this point I am seriously enamored with this bike...unbelievably capable and balanced, ruthlessly efficient and *very* fun transition and air capable. Rode Palm Canyon and the bike performed flawlessly. Setting PRs left and right...

I have put ~100 Miles on it and changed out the 2x10 for a triple with a 22... more on that another time, but its the right choice for my riding habits.

Trail Build...5.10" Medium , 70mm Stem (may go 90x10) XTR / XT mix, triple, 240s w Stans Arch ~27lbs.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

*My bike on Gooseberry Mesa*

February 16th, 71 degrees outside! Had to stop and take a few pictures.

2013 Giant Anthem Advanced X29er 0, 24lbs as is.


----------



## pick-ups (Feb 11, 2013)

Finally finished it yesterday.
Going to tear it up this weekend.


----------



## defenestratingchupacabra1 (Jul 6, 2010)

Supposed to warm up in Pittsburgh a little this weekend, hopefully a chance to get out and ride.


----------



## jboyd122 (Jan 8, 2010)

bvader said:


> Guess I had to put it here too...
> 
> Serious Dude Night...
> 
> ...


Love your bike/Build. I almost went this route with my new bike, but decided to go Niner Jet9 RDO instead.


----------



## TexasDesertRat (Jan 6, 2013)

My Raleigh Talus 29...


----------



## jboyd122 (Jan 8, 2010)

*Jet9 RDO v2*

I'm completely enamored with this bike! I just brought it home from the LBS a week ago and have about 40 miles on it so far.

The build is all XT with Thomson cockpit. Went the 120mm fork route for a more trail build. At 5' 9.5", the frame is medium and I'm running 90x0' stem and 730mm wide bars.

So far the only adjustment has been to remove about half the spacers from below the stem.

It rides like a dream. I took it up to the Frederick Watershed in MD on Monday and had no problems cleaning some major rock gardens I struggled with on my FS 26" and getting it in the air, no worries. The acceleration is amazing, super stiff where you want the bike to be and the suspension eats up the chunk.

Just beautiful! Here are some pictures I took the night I brought it home. Enjoy!


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

My new 2012 Niner Air 9. SRAM XX1 drivetrain.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Here's a new of mine since I'm finished with it.
TBc with XT kit.
I've build it more toward a Trail bike.
Added:
2012 Fox Float 34mm 140mm shimmed to 120mm travel
Hope Pro 2 Evo hubs, DtSwiss spokes and nipples, FlowEx rims 36 hole
Specialized Blacklite Seatpost
CB Mallet 3 pedals
ISpec mounts for the shifters
Bionicon Chaingguide
Specialized Purgatory 2.3 front, Ground Control 2.1 rear tubeless


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 20, 2012)

She's still not built completely. Waiting on brake components & drive components. 
Enjoy!


----------



## Howeler (Sep 23, 2005)

My brand new 2013 Kona Satori.








Bruce Lee said: Water can flow or it can crash...be like water my friend.

I think this sums up the Kona Satori pretty well. Dual nature ability to smoothly climb and lay waste to technical downhill trails.

I've found my passion again.


----------



## antonio (Jan 18, 2005)

Nice Satori! Kona really improved on the paint job.


----------



## klook (Oct 16, 2012)

Damn that's a nice looking ride! love it.
I've been looking to pick one up, how does it ride? 
What's the weight like?



edwin_eyemd said:


> my litespeed cohutta.
> 
> View attachment 770600


----------



## endy0430 (Feb 20, 2013)

serious looking bikes cant wait to get mine.....


----------



## fujiblue1 (Aug 9, 2012)

Made some changes to my Yelli


----------



## J.R.A. (Nov 21, 2012)

dude your shock is upside down. You may want to switch it around.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

J.R.A. said:


> dude your shock is upside down. You may want to switch it around.
> View attachment 774529


Dude the shock is that way on purpose. There isn't an upside down to a shock. It's doesn't effect performance, but it sure does make getting to the pro-pedal lever easier with a water bottle in.


----------



## Fish111 (Feb 22, 2011)

*Superlight 29*













Santa Cruz Siperlight 29
Fox 100
XO cranks and shifter.
North Shore Billet 27 tooth ring 
SRAM x9 type 2 derailer
XT pedals
Chris King head set 
Mavis cross max 29 wheel set 
Easton havon bar and stem
Reverb seat post
WTB devo Ti seat
Crappy x7 brakes
Specialized Captain tires


----------



## drz400sm (Nov 12, 2008)

Sweet bike. How do you like the Thomson bars? You get a chance to weigh them? Curious if they are a sub 200 gram bar. First time I've seen them on a bike, outside of their website.


----------



## drz400sm (Nov 12, 2008)

Wow, learn something new everyday. Didn't even realize you could reverse the shock. It feels exactly the same? Cheers for thinking outside of the box!


----------



## Tyler21 (Sep 16, 2012)

pick-ups said:


> View attachment 773891
> 
> Finally finished it yesterday.
> Going to tear it up this weekend.


I really love the way this bike looks with that color setup.


----------



## freeko (Feb 20, 2005)

My 2012 Satori,really love this bike

Upgrades:

Revelation set to 140mm
KS Dropper post with remote
Bionicon Chainguide
Home-made carbonfibre bash plate
Hope Tech M4 Brakes
60 mm stem mounted upside-down

Only upgrade wich has to been done in the future is some stronger wheels for AM/Enduro/DH riding.


----------



## perhim (Mar 6, 2006)

*snowy morning*

yesterday, in a snowy morning


----------



## freeko (Feb 20, 2005)

My Satori..

Upgrade's:

Set Revelation to 140mm
Hope tech M4 Brakes
KS Dropper post with remote
Bionicon Chainguide
Home-made carbonfibre bashplate
Shorter stem (60mm) mounted upside-down.


----------



## edwin_eyemd (Oct 16, 2009)

thanks. i'm glad you appreciate my humble ride. presently, it weighs 24lbs 1oz.


----------



## Epic XC (Dec 14, 2005)

*My new Whyte 29er Team*


----------



## wheeljack87 (Feb 28, 2013)

*my new kona splice, first 29er!*









My new 2012 kona splice, just got it today. Took it for its first cruz for 13.5 miles.. been riding 20 inch bmx for the last ten years.. huuuge difference lol. Got the bike for 450 and they swapped out the stock tires for some nice cst ouster's 2.25. Can't wait for the trails.


----------



## vack (Jan 2, 2003)

Retlaw said:


> Just completed the build.....
> I've been wanting one for a couple of years, and when this frame popped up on eBay with a Buy-it-now, well it was a sign the time had come! X9 drivetrain, XT brakes, Rockshox SID RCT3, Syncros bars and stem.
> Wishing the trails would either dry up or freeze....
> View attachment 770820


I'm soo Jealous....I was going to get one this year, but they lost their Steel Builder....I was way sad....wanted a custom to fit a Belt Drive....went with a Lynskey instead, which is awesome, but I'm from PA, and I always wanted an EWR....I hope they get a good builder again.


----------



## lamar83 (Jan 21, 2012)

New manitou minute absolute and carbon RaceFace bars on my 2012 trek SS marlin


----------



## vack (Jan 2, 2003)

I have to take some better pics....but I've been too busy riding this thing.

I will say this....it is a religious experience to ride a Lynskey....now I know what I've been missing all these years wow.


----------



## engrmariano (May 8, 2011)

*Pivot Mach 429 Carbon*

size S
full XTR race
Amclassic All Mountain 29


----------



## peanuthead (May 31, 2004)

Giant Trance X


----------



## z1ppy (Nov 15, 2006)

Got this early January, my 1st 29er... Whyte 929
Pic's from when it as clean..

P1010895 by z1ppy2, on Flickr


P1010897 by z1ppy2, on Flickr

Been using it in the mid chainstay length setting, now with a change in the weather, I plan to tuck it in all the way.

P1010906 by z1ppy2, on Flickr

Plenty of room to play with 

P1010909 by z1ppy2, on Flickr

Must sort come 'used' pic's, it been great in the mud, now I get to see how fast it'll go on dry(ish) trails


----------



## wheeljack87 (Feb 28, 2013)

Finally got her on the trail today!


----------



## crazybeach (Jan 24, 2011)

*My bikes*

3 29ers 
-Singular Swift
-Trek Superfly 100 frame with custom parts
-Gary Fisher Supercal


----------



## mrbucket (Apr 25, 2010)

My old, equals my girls new with updated paint and fork, rims....... and yes, she wanted blue.......


----------



## nsxtc (Oct 9, 2012)

*Niner A9C*

Just finished building this myself a month ago...Weighs in around 21.3 lbs. Waiting for Kettle Cycle's SiCCC rotors and should bring it down <21 (maybe?)


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

nsxtc said:


> Just finished building this myself a month ago...Weighs in around 21.3 lbs. Waiting for Kettle Cycle's SiCCC rotors and should bring it down <21 (maybe?)


like your homemade bike stands . .. do you have a link to a guide for that particular design? thanks...


----------



## nsxtc (Oct 9, 2012)

Some designs here:

Make your own Bike Rack

homemade pvc bike stand - Google Search


----------



## dakota74 (Jan 13, 2013)

Picked up my new StumpJumper FSR Comp 29 last night. Going to give it a good break in ride today.


----------



## SenorSerioso (Apr 22, 2011)

Beautiful niner. Love that stumpy too. Don't have too much fun on those steeds now.


----------



## Scapel (Apr 11, 2010)

Love the niner! Great build. Looks like you have a dream garage


----------



## Scapel (Apr 11, 2010)

That is a sweet looking ride!


----------



## meezo (Mar 3, 2012)

FM056....
Built on tuesday, ready for 3day Grape Escape 208km 5000m+ climbing which started Thursday.

The bike was amazing faultless.... best build and ride I've had in a long time, i mean ever....

Sent from my NexusHD2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## meezo (Mar 3, 2012)

meezo said:


> FM056....
> Built on tuesday, ready for 3day Grape Escape 208km 5000m+ climbing which started Thursday.
> 
> The bike was amazing faultless.... best build and ride I've had in a long time, i mean ever....
> ...


XT brakes are AMAZING!!!

Sent from my NexusHD2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Scapel (Apr 11, 2010)

Love it, great looking bike, very jealous


----------



## btl68 (Nov 18, 2010)

wheeljack87 said:


> View attachment 776333
> 
> Finally got her on the trail today!


This looks suspiciously like the Meramec River in the background...

Anyhow, my Stop Cycles Linchpin...


----------



## Zaf (Mar 1, 2012)

meezo said:


> FM056....
> Built on tuesday, ready for 3day Grape Escape 208km 5000m+ climbing which started Thursday.
> 
> The bike was amazing faultless.... best build and ride I've had in a long time, i mean ever....
> ...


If you don't mind me asking, what kind of budget did you build that on, and how much did the frame cost you as well as take to deliver. Thinking of getting a an FM056 for a single speed.


----------



## Carl.D (Dec 9, 2012)

*Xcal*

Nothing special, this frame was give to me a few weeks ago by a buddy. Turned out really nice I think, rides awsome.


----------



## kustomz (Jan 6, 2004)

Carl.D said:


> Nothing special, this frame was give to me a few weeks ago by a buddy. Turned out really nice I think, rides awsome.


Awesome indeed. Wish that I had buddies like that!


----------



## Carl.D (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks man,

The frame had a small dent in the chainstay, wasnt bad enough to hurt anything, atleast its has taken my punishment....He had it for 2 years hanging in the shop wanting to build it but never did, (he's a roadie  other then the dent it looked brand new.

I like it so well that I will probally upgrade the wheels and ride the pee out of it, so far I have been riding it more then my 13 Remedy that I converted to 650B.


----------



## meezo (Mar 3, 2012)

Zaf said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what kind of budget did you build that on, and how much did the frame cost you as well as take to deliver. Thinking of getting a an FM056 for a single speed.


I've got the full parts list in excel worked out to R23k think R to $ around 8.7:1.

Email response from hongfu
"*
The price is cheaper than FM106, is :400USD/set;* FM106 is: 420USD/set.
*
fitting headset: 15USD/set
*
ship cost by EMS: 85USD/set
*
4% for charge by paypal
*
so total price is: $ 400+15+85=$500*1.04=$520"

Sent from my NexusHD2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wheeljack87 (Feb 28, 2013)

btl68 said:


> This looks suspiciously like the Meramec River in the background...
> 
> It is Joachim creek, feeds to the Mississippi, its at west city park in festus Missouri.its a little bit south of the meramec .


----------



## mfh126 (Jul 31, 2007)

*Niner SIR 9*

Just finished building my large Niner SIR 9 over the weekend. I'm running it geared with a SRAM X9 2X10 drivetrain (with X0 cranks), Reba fork, and Stans Arch wheels with Maxxis Ikon tires (tubeless). Current weight is 25.8 lbs. I'm pleasantly surprised that I got it under 26 lbs. especially since it's a steel frame and I made no attempt at a weight weenie build.


----------



## krull (Apr 24, 2009)

2SoulsCycles Quaterhorse


----------



## ElDuderino2412 (Oct 24, 2012)

Bought the last large 2012 Horsethief from Universal Cycles. Lovin it so far.
Pic isn't the best


----------



## blindspot76 (Mar 4, 2013)

*2012 Scott Spark 29 Elite*

:thumbsup:My Scott Spark 29 Elite:thumbsup:\


----------



## gks333 (Mar 5, 2013)

Just wondering but to ride a full rigid bike, the trails have to be relatively smooth right?


----------



## gks333 (Mar 5, 2013)

Wow. What a looker. 1X6....amazing.


----------



## gks333 (Mar 5, 2013)

Very nice. What size and what is the weight? No pedals..must be an alternative downhill bike huh ;?)


----------



## gks333 (Mar 5, 2013)

Not familiar with the niner brand. Is this a bike you can readily get in the states (US)?


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

gks333; No, you would be surprised at the trails you can ride on a full rigid especially a 29er full rigid. You can also jump 9" logs. What is hard to do on full rigid is large drops.


----------



## wheeljack87 (Feb 28, 2013)

gks333 said:


> Just wondering but to ride a full rigid bike, the trails have to be relatively smooth right?


About ten years ago I rode a rigid 26". Aluminum frame and cromo fork. I would ride it on every trail I could go to. Even took it out to slick rock and telluride. I never once hesitated to jump it over/off anything. I treated it like my freestyle bmx. It was a beast. Now I don't know what a rigid carbon fork would handle, I prob wouldn't be jumping that, just my opinion. But if you have a quality frame and cromo fork, ride it as hard as your body can handle. About the worst to happen imo, would be a few joint pains and headaches until your body gets use to the abuse.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

gks333 said:


> Just wondering but to ride a full rigid bike, the trails have to be relatively smooth right?


Needs to be absolutely flat, maybe paved. Those of us who began mountainbiking in the 1970s, long before suspenson, never rode our bikes in the mountains, we just carried them around.  

Check this,
http://forums.mtbr.com/29er-bikes/action-pics-rigids-technical-terrain-782274.html

Also, there is a quote the post your reply to for a reason, with thousands of posts, who knows who you are replying to?


----------



## wheeljack87 (Feb 28, 2013)

Slocaus that is a great link for him. More carbon forks on there then I thought there would be... They put more faith in them then I do! Haha


----------



## samuelATX (Feb 2, 2012)

*Stumpjumper Evo 29er*









Stumpjumper evo frame
Reba XX Fork
Easton Ea90XC Wheels
X9 Drivetrain
Ritchey Cockpit


----------



## enyceckk101 (Mar 6, 2013)

great pic!


----------



## kahwel (Oct 3, 2012)

*My first FS 29"*

After 6 months of placing the order, I received my new first FS 29" ride:

Cube AMS 100 SUPER HPC SL 29



























Pictures of before and after first ride ... damn it was enjoyul!...what a bike!


----------



## metalslug (Jun 16, 2012)

Here's my custom built [WC] Edition Rockhopper 29er


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

metalslug said:


> Here's my custom built [WC] Edition Rockhopper 29er
> 
> View attachment 779205


Nice fork, nice rims, nice brakes, nice....wait, EVERYTHING!


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

GOT a deal for a 13' Rumblefish Pro that i could not refuse.


----------



## mikewadley (Aug 19, 2012)

Picked up yesterday and already have 20 miles on it!


----------



## Venturewest (Jul 13, 2007)

My first new bike since 2006. I hope it will be the start of epic adventures and some endurance events.


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

Venturewest said:


> My first new bike since 2006. I hope it will be the start of epic adventures and some endurance events.
> View attachment 779312


whew! was a bit leery seeing your post under my PROFILE SETTINGS. i thought you will post the GIANT you purchased.. lol..

nice bike btw.


----------



## Venturewest (Jul 13, 2007)

bapski said:


> whew! was a bit leery seeing your post under my PROFILE SETTINGS. i thought you will post the GIANT you purchased.. lol..
> 
> nice bike btw.


LOL. Thanks and your Rumblefish is awesome by the way. I have never tried one but I bet it is sweet. We got 10 inches of snow today so I rode indoors much to my wife's chagrin.


----------



## Tsetse (Aug 11, 2011)

I love the Tallboy's bold decals! Did you get that with Santa Cruz's CCCP?


----------



## wheeljack87 (Feb 28, 2013)

bapski said:


> GOT a deal for a 13' Rumblefish Pro that i could not refuse.
> 
> View attachment 779288
> View attachment 779283
> ...


I just got a lil aroused....


----------



## Venturewest (Jul 13, 2007)

Tsetse said:


> I love the Tallboy's bold decals! Did you get that with Santa Cruz's CCCP?


Thanks! I think it was from the CCCP. It was one of the closeout frames and I was surprised when I opened the box to say the least. It has grown on my, and I like the bold look with the white fork.


----------



## Vettevert (Jul 15, 2012)

mikewadley said:


> Picked up yesterday and already have 20 miles on it!


What kind of rack are you running?


----------



## mikewadley (Aug 19, 2012)

Vettevert said:


> What kind of rack are you running?


Kuat NV ~ I highly recommend it, bikes go on fast, easy and secure.


----------



## Tsetse (Aug 11, 2011)

Yeah the Manitou fork looks great on the Tallboy! Its a pretty rare sight since most Tallboy's have a Fox or RockShox fork. I love seeing something a little different!


----------



## Joe-n-TX (Feb 25, 2011)

Home built on a Sette Razzo frame, 
XT components riding on Stan's with Hope hubs. 

















































Joe


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## dprimm (Jun 3, 2010)

My new toy


----------



## jallll (Dec 28, 2008)

my titus fireline....


----------



## rosso43 (Sep 22, 2012)

my intense tracer 29 with xx1


----------



## dcarterdman (Apr 13, 2006)

Here is my Tallboy and Agogo Hardtail


----------



## djk69 (Jul 15, 2006)

Nice ride!



muzzanic said:


> Jet9 RDO with XX1


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

2013 Specialized Hardrock Sport 29er 19"

Got about 40miles on it now!! Oh and one good biff...I love dirt!!
Working during the weeks sucks!! I WANNA RIDE!! 
YYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEHHHHAAAAaaaa
Burt


----------



## trevor_b (Nov 21, 2012)

Loving the goblin!


----------



## azorr (Jul 9, 2012)

Marin Franken-Pine


----------



## Fparra (Dec 22, 2010)

*Santa Cruz Superlight 29er*

Here is my SCSL29


----------



## ViltusVilks (Feb 12, 2012)

Some improvements for my training 29er (now with crb wheels)
7.82Kg


----------



## BeansNARB (Mar 13, 2013)

nice looking bike


----------



## BeansNARB (Mar 13, 2013)

awesome nice bikes


----------



## marvin rouge (Mar 12, 2013)

New Spec Camber Expert Carbon Evo R 2012 in XXL


----------



## jallll (Dec 28, 2008)

titus fireline....


----------



## Jeffer De Guzman (Mar 15, 2013)

My self built Merida Big9


----------



## Golddisk (Mar 7, 2013)

That's a sexy bike.


----------



## trail rida (Jul 5, 2011)

mootoX rsl mid build


----------



## ypocat (Sep 19, 2012)

trying ice tech rotors with brakeforceone brakes.
203mm on the front, to match the titanic 29" front grip and the hyper-steep terrain we have here.
also, my new camera finally meets my bike.
(china carbon btw, self built.)


----------



## reydin (Feb 5, 2007)

b2b2 said:


> Carver 420 Ti.


Love the sticker :thumbsup:


----------



## trevor_b (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## KiwiRob (Mar 5, 2012)

Here's my 2012 Orbea Alma H10


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 16, 2009)

Sorry for the 28er..

[URL="


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

*My Banshee Prime*

I've recently made some changes / upgrades to my Prime: carbon bars, went 2x10 with type 2 rear derailleur and 1080 cassette, Hope bash, 60mm stem, a spare front wheel with a more aggressive tire for more gravity-oriented riding.


----------



## fux (Oct 21, 2006)

Awfull pictures but you can`t argue with a 23.2lb 140mm 29`er.


----------



## Simpledesign (Jul 3, 2012)

fux said:


> Awfull pictures but you can`t argue with a 23.2lb 140mm 29`er.


Holy crap that's light

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SIII using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 22Rowdy22 (Sep 8, 2010)

fux said:


> View attachment 781501
> 
> 
> View attachment 781502
> ...


That thing is nice. I like how the rear der. cble lines up with the pin striping as it enters the down tube.


----------



## jallll (Dec 28, 2008)

ypocat said:


> trying ice tech rotors with brakeforceone brakes.
> 203mm on the front, to match the titanic 29" front grip and the hyper-steep terrain we have here.
> also, my new camera finally meets my bike.
> (china carbon btw, self built.)


what about the brake force one?


----------



## jallll (Dec 28, 2008)

and my titus in a more enduro build...


----------



## ypocat (Sep 19, 2012)

jallll said:


> what about the brake force one?


can't compare with other hydro brakes as i never had ones - getting back to mtb after a very long break.

i can only say that they don't bother me by being weak or squeaky or anything like that - just good. Also plenty of strength, but a really heavy braking is more comfortably done with two fingers, not just one (will review this after the 203mm rotor + tune brake pads set in).

they also slashed the 2012 model price in half, plus updated the model as there was a technical glitch (they call it "2012 update").


----------



## refreshinglygood (Apr 15, 2006)

*Carve SL 2013*

Carve SL. Reba RLT. Stans flow on Hope evo sser.


----------



## fux (Oct 21, 2006)

Slightly better daytime pics...


----------



## engrmariano (May 8, 2011)

M429c


----------



## Breakneck (Mar 17, 2013)

*Hardrock Disc 29er '11*


----------



## jallll (Dec 28, 2008)

bholwell said:


> I've recently made some changes / upgrades to my Prime: carbon bars, went 2x10 with type 2 rear derailleur and 1080 cassette, Hope bash, 60mm stem, a spare front wheel with a more aggressive tire for more gravity-oriented riding.
> 
> View attachment 781426
> View attachment 781427
> ...


shich maxxis is this??


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

He used to work for Maxxis so it might be an engineering sample.


----------



## Zaf (Mar 1, 2012)

jallll said:


> shich maxxis is this??


Minion tread but in a 29er.


----------



## jangles (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

jallll said:


> shich maxxis is this??


It's the Minion DHF 29x2.5 TR Exo 3C MaxxTerra (973g). And yes, I was the design & development engineer for Maxxis- this is a pre-production test sample.

For general trail riding I prefer the High Roller II 29x2.3 TR Exo up front. Great tire, even in leafy, muddy winter conditions.


----------



## nolamonster (Jul 13, 2011)

*23lbs of doom.*







. My new Seven sola sl all mountain bike. Short chainstays, long top tube slack head angle. 142x12 axle on paragon rocker dropouts. 44mm head tube and 110-140mm front travel.


----------



## jallll (Dec 28, 2008)

bholwell said:


> It's the Minion DHF 29x2.5 TR Exo 3C MaxxTerra (973g). And yes, I was the design & development engineer for Maxxis- this is a pre-production test sample.
> 
> For general trail riding I prefer the High Roller II 29x2.3 TR Exo up front. Great tire, even in leafy, muddy winter conditions.


great news, i have veen using for a time the ardent ust, and it's a great tyre but sometimes i need more, now i,m testing the hans dampf and is a great tyre.... but a hr or minion....


----------



## jallll (Dec 28, 2008)

bholwell said:


> It's the Minion DHF 29x2.5 TR Exo 3C MaxxTerra (973g). And yes, I was the design & development engineer for Maxxis- this is a pre-production test sample.
> 
> For general trail riding I prefer the High Roller II 29x2.3 TR Exo up front. Great tire, even in leafy, muddy winter conditions.


great news, i have veen using for a time the ardent ust, and it's a great tyre but sometimes i need more, now i,m testing the hans dampf and is a great tyre.... but a hr or minion....


----------



## Zaratustra (Jan 17, 2009)

*By:Stickel 29er*

After 1 year and countless MTB/urban klms on it, it now has a greater value ..

Hope hubs and stem, Crest rims, Shimano transmission 1x10, Talas 95/120 + unconditional love ...


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Independent Fabrication Steel Deluxe 29, first ride on it tonight and very happy.... very fast.

Still have to swap the seatpost for a Syntace hiflex when it arrives and change the grey gear cable outter to black.

Weighed in at 20.2lb.


Untitled by b s


Untitled by b s


Untitled by b s


Untitled by b s


----------



## muzzanic (Apr 28, 2009)

Nice bike.


----------



## Zaratustra (Jan 17, 2009)

Your IFab is beautiful! I Like the white combo + the nice contrast of the wheels!


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

OMG! The Indy Fab is amazing. Good job, and taste on the build. pos rep to you!


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Cheers ! Im lovin the gears, where I spun out on my SS im still getting the gas on with this one.


----------



## tylerw (Dec 7, 2009)

here is a pic of mine from todays ride. motobecane outcast 29, over 3 years old. has been put up wet many times; just keeps on truckin.


----------



## bikingvietnam (Sep 17, 2010)

here is my bike


----------



## jos3ph4ever (Apr 23, 2012)

*This is my lover.*

















The Grand Canyon CF SLX 8.9


----------



## pulsarxxx (Dec 1, 2007)

She's Hot!


----------



## Joe_Re (Jan 10, 2011)

Just received and build my first 29er last night. I've been riding a HTSS 26er for about the past 8 or 10 years and haven't bought a new mountain bike since 2000. After demoing a few FS 29ers at NEMBAFest last year I realised one; how bad my 10 year old fork has gotten and two; there is nothing wrong with having gears on a bike, though I still may find my sweet gear and leave it there.

So, Scott Genius 930, tentatively named Stephanie 2.0


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Sometimes you gotta just stop and enjoy the view


----------



## FloriDave (Jul 15, 2009)

Kona Hei Hei with upgrades

https://irun100s.com/daveharper/?p=439



















Sent from my Droid tablet using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jangles (Mar 5, 2013)

swapped out my stem and pedals this morning. what a huge difference the shorter stem made.

from this...










to this


----------



## MidNight_Rider (Mar 12, 2011)

My new Stumpjumper!! Only the second ride for me.


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

finally had the chance to PLAY today. trail was muddy and icy as hell!!


----------



## kustomz (Jan 6, 2004)

bapski said:


> finally had the chance to PLAY today. trail was muddy and icy as hell!!


Can't imagine that hell will be icy! But awesome that you got to ride!


----------



## mikewadley (Aug 19, 2012)

bapski said:


> finally had the chance to PLAY today. trail was muddy and icy as hell!!


It's been wet and cold all weekend here so I'm jealous. It's been snowing hard all morning so definitely no riding today.


----------



## borbntm (May 4, 2011)

Civilian Luditte, Mt. Shasta in the background.


----------



## mrheeee (Sep 27, 2012)

First post!

Just a rec rider. Found this '11 Specialized Hardrock Sport Disc 29 beat up on Craigslist so I put in a little work to clean it up and make it ridable again.

Need black brake levers to complete the look!


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

From a little while ago.


----------



## Venturewest (Jul 13, 2007)

Ska said:


> From a little while ago.


Nice photos!


----------



## trevor_b (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## bowser29r (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## keithrad (May 4, 2007)

Posted this up in a couple of different threads but here's mine...Not quite finished yet!


----------



## Ghostknife (Mar 22, 2013)

My brand new 2013 Specialized Hardrock Sport Disc. Just brought it home today and put ODI Rouge lock on grips on already. don't mind the mess


----------



## drizzoh (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2013)

*My 29er*

Airborne Goblin


----------



## Mr moab (Mar 4, 2013)

My new Epic Comp. Took this at the top of Mt Tamalpais. Was the second day in a row climbing up there. 
But on this day I took the steeper Rock Springs route. I am not a climber, you could say I have a 
"descender's body". But on this day going up a trail that climbs about 1500' and has a lot of 15-25% grades 
I had no issues. I figure its probably 25% better fitness, 25% new bike energy and maybe 50% better tool 
to climb with than my old 26" hard tail


----------



## Epic_Dude (May 31, 2010)

TXTony said:


> Airborne Goblin


Nice HDR pics!


----------



## Ghostknife (Mar 22, 2013)

Have more waiting for them to upload


----------



## y33dave (May 21, 2007)

Here's a shot I took on a quick out and back from my house the other day on my SS GT Peace.


----------



## ritchief (Sep 23, 2010)

*Stumpy FSR Expert Carbon 2013*

My Stumpy with a few upgrades/changes:

changed the forks to Fox 34 - miles better than the 32s
Carbon bar,
Stan Flow wheels..


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

My new Trigger 29er-1


----------



## FTMN (May 10, 2010)




----------



## dirtbiker (Jan 23, 2005)

*My Tallboy C*

My Tallboy C, this bike is so much fun.


----------



## TroyS600 (Mar 29, 2007)

FTMN, what does your name stand for? Also, what size tires are those? Is that a fat fork/knard up front?

Just got out for the first ride on my Transition Bandit29. Assembled brand new 2012 frame and new Fox 34 with the rest of the build from my old bike. Got about 4 miles on a little trail behind my house.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

My 2009 Raleigh XXIX+G 29er.


----------



## Fuze911 (Aug 5, 2009)

2013 Covert 29. Suspension changes coming.


----------



## FTMN (May 10, 2010)

TroyS600 said:


> FTMN, what does your name stand for? Also, what size tires are those? Is that a fat fork/knard up front?


Hey - the name of my blog is Fat Tire Minnesota, so that's where FTMN comes from. Tires are a 3.0 Knard in front and a 2.2 Geax Saguaro in back, both on 50mm Rabbit Hole rims. I'll be picking up a 2.4 Ardent to replace the Saguaro soon. The fork is a custom Waltworks.

Eagerly awaiting snow-free trails here in MN...


----------



## roybatty666 (Mar 2, 2009)

*On One Scandal V2*

My new Scandal v2 Single Speed

After rocking a 26er scandal for a few years and riding 29" and 36" mountain unicycles it was time for the big wheel treatment on two wheels. The obvious choice was to get another Scandal as imho these frames weight/quality are equal to ones costing 3-5 times as much, the new V2 frame with kinked seat tube and in the raw finish (looks like brushed stainless steel) is stunning with steeper geometry than most of the slack angles you seem to get these days.

Took her for her first ride yesterday and she ate up the 43 miles, compared to the 26er scandal I have and she felt less twitchy rather than less nimble. The NN tyres at 22/24psi gripped fantastically and smoothed things out nicely, they held air with no sealant when first mounted and the stiffer snakeskin side walls help stability at the low pressures, I can't recommend these enough.

The Reba rides brilliantly but still working on the correct pressures

I have built a lot of nice looking bikes in my time but I am really pleased with how this one looks.

18" On One Scandal V2 SS Raw
Reba RLT Dual Air Forks
Hope Pro2 hubs (ss/trials rear)
Stans ZTR355 rims
Schwalbe Nobbly Nic's 2.25 snakeskin (set up tubelss)
XT Cranks
Hope Bottom Bracket
Eggbeater Ti with replacement Ti axles
Superstar headset
On One CNC 60mm stem
On One Bars
ODI grips
Thompson post
Formula RX brakes (red calliper caps)
Charge Knife seat
Hope QR
Blackspire 32t chainring
Superstar 18t sprocket

About 22lbs all in


----------



## TroyS600 (Mar 29, 2007)

Clean looking bike. Very low "graphic interference", I like it.


----------



## roybatty666 (Mar 2, 2009)

TroyS600 said:


> Clean looking bike. Very low "graphic interference", I like it.


Thanks I hate too many stickers and logos, some of the wheel sets these days with triple sets of stickers drive me mad! On this frame the Logo's ale laser etched so very subtle and look great


----------



## adrisuta (Nov 29, 2011)

...plus usually big, flashy logos on tires, which you can only cover with dirt. It's hard to keep the bike clean looking nowadays, so more appreciation to roybatty66.


----------



## ypocat (Sep 19, 2012)

ritchief said:


> My Stumpy with a few upgrades/changes:
> 
> changed the forks to Fox 34 - miles better than the 32s
> Carbon bar,
> Stan Flow wheels..


how is the 34 better than 32? less bending on strong front-braking? thinking about doing the same, after upgrading front rotor to 203mm, doesn't look like the 32 talas is too happy with that...


----------



## jallll (Dec 28, 2008)

my turner aultqn


----------



## TroyS600 (Mar 29, 2007)

Is that Sultan a custom build? Tell us about the suspension and seatpost choices. Are those what you had or did you specifically choose them?


----------



## TroyS600 (Mar 29, 2007)

ypocat said:


> how is the 34 better than 32? less bending on strong front-braking? thinking about doing the same, after upgrading front rotor to 203mm, doesn't look like the 32 talas is too happy with that...


I noticed less flex on braking, but i think also just less flex and more precise/intentional handling anywhere it's rough. Here in volcano-land, that means it picks its way through techy rocky sections better than the 32 did. Not necessarily a huge night and day difference, but definitely there. And that's comparing a 140mm 34 to a 100mm 32. I imagine if you were comparing a hypothetical 34mm 100 to a 32mm 140, the difference would be huge!


----------



## ElDuderino2412 (Oct 24, 2012)

jallll said:


> my turner aultqn


Nice Sultan. How do you like the DW Link?


----------



## kevocastro (Sep 23, 2011)

Highball C


----------



## TroyS600 (Mar 29, 2007)

Nice stem cap... except Corona Light? Please try again, lol  

Seriously though, gotta love those SLX brakes for the money, eh?


----------



## nnorton44 (Mar 23, 2013)

TroyS600 said:


> Nice stem cap... except Corona Light? Please try again, lol
> 
> Seriously though, gotta love those SLX brakes for the money, eh?


Corona Extra


----------



## BoomerBrian (Jun 27, 2011)

nnorton44 said:


> Corona Extra


No better.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Atomik Carbon (Jan 4, 2004)

*Yeti SB 95*

28 pounds with KS dropper post.

Noir carbon Crankset
Chinese Carbon AM Rims
Hope Hubs
XTR Drivetrain, single speed
Renthal Stem and handlebar
SL Seat
Racing ralph, Tubeless


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

I'm really liking this Raleigh XXIX+G.


----------



## kevocastro (Sep 23, 2011)

TroyS600 said:


> Nice stem cap... except Corona Light? Please try again, lol
> 
> Seriously though, gotta love those SLX brakes for the money, eh?


SLX brakes are the real deal, install em and forget em... great modulation and power overall, they really outperform some other Avid's I've tried but can't say the same about Magura MTS, those feel much better than SLX's


----------



## KMan (Dec 30, 2003)

Updated an oldie but goodie with a new 2x10 drivetrain


----------



## TroyS600 (Mar 29, 2007)

Nice picture.


----------



## TroyS600 (Mar 29, 2007)

Had fun today, got just a little bit muddy. Iphones take pretty good pictures! Snapseed makes em look fancy. Loving this bike.

Clicky to embiggen


----------



## J.R.A. (Nov 21, 2012)

Here's a pic of my nuclear powerd stumpy. Those are the cooling towers at Satsop, Washinton in the background if you look through the twigs. A VERY RARE Washington day the sun was out and it was 70 degres in march.


----------



## DooH (Apr 3, 2013)

Specialized Hardrock 29" 2012 by DooH edition


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

*Because the 2013 S-works doesn't come in red*

My 2013 Expert Carbon with Roval Control Trail SL wheels and S-works crankset. Weighed 28.6 lbs stock, now weighs 27 lbs, 11 oz. with pedals, stans, light mount, garmin mount and bottle cage. Not too bad for a size large, 5 inch travel fs 29er with 2.3 inch tires and a dropper post. Now it goes up just as well as it bombs down


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

TroyS600 said:


> Had fun today, got just a little bit muddy. Iphones take pretty good pictures! Snapseed makes em look fancy. Loving this bike.
> 
> Clicky to embiggen
> 
> View attachment 786911


I really like this bike. What is it?


----------



## 45ronin (Apr 1, 2006)

Already thrown down in the Diamondback Forum. I'm DB4L with this one..


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

Calhoun said:


>


****en sweet,

wheres that rip niner today?


----------



## ypocat (Sep 19, 2012)

one more pic of my chinese carbon w/ xx1


----------



## kimtemmerly (Mar 14, 2010)

*2013 Trek Superfly AL Elite*

Here's mine...love


----------



## nnorton44 (Mar 23, 2013)




----------



## kustomz (Jan 6, 2004)

*Black on Black*

On-One Scandal on burnt prairie.


----------



## Zaf (Mar 1, 2012)

kimtemmerly said:


> Here's mine...love


Clearly a man of great taste.


----------



## moeslow (Apr 2, 2010)




----------



## aw2013 (Mar 31, 2013)

My new 2013 Specialized Hardrock 29er Disc! I haven't had a chance to take it out on the trails yet but I will be for the first time tomorrow.


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

Scott Aspect 940, wet brakes n good dbl wall rims.
works for me.

View attachment 787607


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

*Dirty Scandal*

On One Scandal. Best hardtail 29er frame for the money!

<img src=https://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d141/mrpea9999/0208131427.jpg border=0 alt=>

A solid XC bike that can handel some drops

<img src=https://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d141/mrpea9999/0403131509d.jpg border=0 alt=>


----------



## Dolbydarma (Mar 16, 2013)

My Charge Cooker HI. With a little love from snapseed.


----------



## kustomz (Jan 6, 2004)

Fuglio said:


> On One Scandal. Best hardtail 29er frame for the money!


+1 Just sayin'


----------



## nstp0316 (Jul 18, 2012)

*2013 Specialized Carve Comp 29*

2013 Specialized Carve Comp 29er bought on 4/5/13. I love this bike.


----------



## DZL (Mar 22, 2012)

*Kona Kahuna 12'*

Hey guys, this is my first 29er. I'm really digging it...its gotta lose some weight though.


----------



## nnorton44 (Mar 23, 2013)

Urban session today:


----------



## headhunter66 (Mar 25, 2013)

stock Specialized Hardrock Sport Disc. First ride on the trail. 
Achievement unlock on the day were: 
a. 2 crashes into the bush with bike still on trail. check.
b. Sludge and muck most on body. check.
c. Had fun while bruising. Check.
BTW, here is the damage.


----------



## headhunter66 (Mar 25, 2013)

moeslow said:


> View attachment 787597
> View attachment 787598


now that's a hell of a view


----------



## NightHawk1230 (Oct 6, 2012)

Cannondale F29 carbon 3 with xt front der. and xt shifters. 2nd day owning this bike and Ive got about 30 miles on it, can't stop riding this machine! So incredibly fast I'm addicted!. The lefty fork is amazing, bike itself is incredibly nimble! More upgrades to come before I decide to race it.

BIG thanks goes out to Linda and Doug at Bike Junkie in Bethpage Long Island,,, amazing shop!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeffer De Guzman (Mar 15, 2013)

Changed my frame from merida big.nine to on-one inbred. Steel really gives a more comfortable ride and the geometry is spot-on, but 600g heavier.


----------



## DEmbry (Sep 10, 2009)

My Moto ProSL


----------



## mtnbkr29 (Jan 8, 2013)

*2011 Gary Fisher Rumblefish 1*







2011 Gary Fisher Rumblefish 1


----------



## mtnbkr29 (Jan 8, 2013)

yes


----------



## GEARHEAD_ENG (Jul 22, 2009)

nnorton44 said:


> Urban session today:
> View attachment 788281


Looked like Indy on first glance, I was right 

>Greenwood here

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TroyS600 (Mar 29, 2007)

J3SSEB said:


> I really like this bike. What is it?


It's a Transition Bandit 29. There's a thread about it in the Transition brand forum. Loving the bike!

Another pic:


----------



## AFWY (Dec 7, 2010)

*08 turner sultan*

1x10 
24.1 pounds
Lots of FUN!


----------



## sfrommelt (Feb 4, 2013)

Just brought her (Epic) home from the bike shop. Didnt realize my LBS left the reflectors on until I looked at this pic! Love the ride so far.


----------



## Epic_Dude (May 31, 2010)

Love the Epic!


----------



## minh (May 23, 2004)

my new Waltworks!


----------



## Carl.D (Dec 9, 2012)

*Fisher*

Here is my new/old Superfly build, and my Xcal that I recently converted to SS and loving it. Now looking to trade my Remedy 650B for a Superfly SS Luvin Luvin Luvin SS..


----------



## Mighty Matt (Apr 22, 2009)

My first 29er steed.


----------



## velomoose (Apr 10, 2013)

*Santa Cruz Superlight*

My 2012 Superlight 29


----------



## mikewadley (Aug 19, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## velomoose (Apr 10, 2013)

sfrommelt said:


> Just brought her (Epic) home from the bike shop. Didnt realize my LBS left the reflectors on until I looked at this pic! Love the ride so far.
> View attachment 789930


Great looking rig. :thumbsup:


----------



## tim_w_sage (Jun 3, 2011)

Surly Krampus fresh from powder coat

IMG_2193 by tim_w_sage, on Flickr


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

Specialized...:yawn:

Nice Krampus btw.


----------



## Lazybird01 (Mar 31, 2013)

Love the 29er's!!


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

'12 talon 1 (nothing stock)


----------



## Kiwi_GR_Biker (Nov 17, 2012)

fishwrinkle said:


> '12 talon 1 (nothing stock)


Is that a bell on your handlebars! :eekster::eekster::eekster:


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

oh for sure, gets the peds outta the way. i can blast my headphones and ring that ***** like crazy and not have to say a damn thing. my niece and nephew picked it out, they're 4 & 2, lol.


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

My Lynskey Ridgeline...


----------



## Zaskar24 (Jun 7, 2008)

minh said:


> my new Waltworks!
> 
> View attachment 790069


Nice looking Waltworks. Is that a bent seat tube? If it is, how short was Walt able to get the chainstays?


----------



## ads-bully (Feb 26, 2013)

Singular Swift SS and Lenz Leviathan 4.0


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

I'm really liking this '09 Raleigh XXIX+G, I can ride all the same stuff as on my Remedy. Not as fast, but just as fun.


----------



## minh (May 23, 2004)

Zaskar24 said:


> Nice looking Waltworks. Is that a bent seat tube? If it is, how short was Walt able to get the chainstays?


yep, bent seat tube. 410mm with the sliders slammed.


----------



## banksd1983 (Jun 18, 2007)

works for me. really wish the coating (whatever it is) wasn't so scratch prone.


----------



## Barrettpdx (Apr 14, 2013)

*New Build! Fuji Pro SS Rigid 29er*

Hi Everyone, Im a new member but I wanted to drop by since these forums were invaluable in planning/executing my most recent build! Let me know what you think!! This was a 100% ebay/craigslist project and it was a blast!

Fuji Tahoe Pro 29er
Exotic Carbon rigid fork
Vuelta pro super lite wheels w/ conti moutain king 2.4
Truvativ Fire x crank (GXP BB) w/ e13 32t Ring
Surly 18t cog
Avid BB7 and speed dial levers
thomson post and stem
Sworks carbon flatbar
Rohloff Chain Tensioner

Grips are in the mail, pedals were just for test ride . Also, I was told the Thomson gold dress up kit was guaranteed to make me climb better, descend faster and make me irresistible to Jessica Biel if I ever came across her on the trail. Fingers crossed!! ;-)

23.4 lbs, and the only LBS work was facing the BB shell for the GXP. Im taking it up to the woods tomorrow and will have an update soon. Thanks for looking!


----------



## velomoose (Apr 10, 2013)

banksd1983 said:


> works for me. really wish the coating (whatever it is) wasn't so scratch prone.


Is that a Tallboy?


----------



## Zaskar24 (Jun 7, 2008)

minh said:


> yep, bent seat tube. 410mm with the sliders slammed.


Nice and short stays. How are you liking it so far?


----------



## Ozzy43 (Mar 24, 2012)

*Far from stock 2012 Fuji Tahoe 1.0*

Mostly XTR comes in at twenty five lbs... 19" frame


----------



## BigGK (Jun 22, 2012)

My stumpy


----------



## TooSteep (Oct 6, 2012)

ozzybmx said:


> Independent Fabrication Steel Deluxe 29, first ride on it tonight and very happy.... very fast.
> 
> Still have to swap the seatpost for a Syntace hiflex when it arrives and change the grey gear cable outter to black.
> 
> ...


Beautiful bike. Would you have a build list for it anywhere?


----------



## adrisuta (Nov 29, 2011)

Love everything on your IF except for the pedals, but that's only me hating such anorectic spd's.


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

Ahhh! Left handed rear brake on the Indy Fab. I couldn't do that.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

It must be a country thing, I don't know anyone who doesn't have left-rear/right-front. Look back a few post to #2574... another Australian bike.

There's nothing anorectic about the pedals, I ride them on every bike, standard sized TIME atac carbon pedals. I dont see the point in big surrounds when riding stiff soles.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

TooSteep said:


> Beautiful bike. Would you have a build list for it anywhere?


Independent Fabrication deluxe 29 (custom geometry copy of Niners MCR9 Medium)
PRO components carbon fork painted to match frame.
ENVE 29 XC wheels
Sram X0 gears 1x10 
Sram 1080 11-36 cassette
Middleburn ISIS with Homebrewed components 30t ring
SKF BXC600 ISIS BB
TIME Atac Carbon XS pedals
Hope X2 Pro brakes
CC headset
Thomson seatpost (will be swapped for a 27.2mm Syntace hiflex when stock becomes available)
SLR XC flow seat
ProMoto carbon bars
KCNC stem
Ezi racers edge grips
Racing Ralph 2.4/2.25 setup tubeless


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

The left rear brake is a motorcycle thing. Motorcycles have the right brake on the front wheel and since most are right handed, that is actually a better arrangement. Sheldon Brown even discusses this change on his website. I rode motorcycles for many years before mountain bikes and I frequently consider changing my brakes on my MTB's. Since all my brakes are AVID it would be a non-issue to change. I don't have motorcycles anymore, but I spent the first year of mountain biking quietly saying to myself "right rear".


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Right front / left rear is known as moto style or Euro style. 

Back in the 1960s when I was beginning racing and got my first pro bike (full Campy!) I remember reading all the racing books we could get our hands on. The suggestion I followed was that in a fast rain slicked downhill (pavement, and Europe was the race scene then), your dominant hand should control the front brake so you could apply maximum brake force, yet not lock the wheel and loose control. Oops, dang, slide, pavement rash = bad.

So, being right handed, that is hand from my front brake. When I got my first MTB in 1979, I quickly learned that advice was sound on dirt as well. So now, I am "moto" or "euro" in the USA, but the logic is still sound. I doubt most riders in the USA are left handed.


----------



## 247 (Apr 23, 2009)

Spring is HERE!! It's on!!

get a whole season in on my new Superfly Elite (with slack angles!!)----AND IN Southeast Pa. with the rockiest/rootiest trails in the Country (Michaux, French Creek, Rocky Ridge, The WISS)--you need the slack angles here!! 69/72.5 now--Not the 71/74 Stand up posture I had on my old Paragon!!!


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

You dont need slack you need a droper. I love the 72 HA on my on one. Steering is nice and quick. If i need to hit a roller i just drop the seat and lean back. One of the best parts about a 29er is that you can have steep HA without going OTB.

I understand its all prefernce and if you like slack then god bless you. To each thier own.

Ive never ridden seen or heard about your trails. To say you need a slack head angle is wrong. To call 69° slack is doubly wrong.
.


----------



## rojogonzo (Jan 24, 2008)

great bike ozzy, congrats


----------



## Jamesm925 (Apr 17, 2013)

*looky what the brown santa just dropped off *

2013 BMC fourstroke FS01 XTR.

hopefully the snow melts soon so I can take it for a ride!

i'll post up a review in a few weeks time once I get some miles on it.

It was either this, or the niner jet 9 RDO. But I fell in love w/ the BMC.

Weight w/o pedals is 22.8lbs (i converted the ounces) for a LARGE frame--well below what i've seen posted for the medium frame. With XTR race pedals, i'm expecting the weight to be around 23.47lbs.

This is running the race kings tubeless using stan's sealant.


----------



## Lazybird01 (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Epic_Dude (May 31, 2010)

Lazybird, exactly which model F29 is that, carbon or AL, which series? Is it a 2013? That's first blue one I've seen.


----------



## Zachua (Jan 21, 2008)

banksd1983 said:


> works for me. really wish the coating (whatever it is) wasn't so scratch prone.


how did you stand/hold the bike up for the photo?


----------



## extremedave (Aug 25, 2011)

*My "new" Paradox*

Picked up a used V1 Paradox frame for a screaming deal and went fairly nuts building it over the past week or so. First ride was today. I dig it so far, light and quick handling when climbing or singletrack, then turns into a fire breathing monster DH. Even rides pretty good, which I didn't expect. Neat bike!
Build:
1x10: XT cassette 11-36 and derailleur (GS cage), SLX crank and shifter, Blackspire Mono with BBG bash, and SRAM 1091 chain.
XT brakes with rt-86 rotors, 180/160.
Manitou Tower Pro, 120 mm 15mm axle. Impressive so far. Ridden Foxes and Rebas. Like the bike, it seems to get better as you go faster. Or maybe that's why the bike feels that way? Hmm.
Stan's Arch's, Geax aka rear and an old Purgatory I had around up front.
Cane creek head, 80mm stem, syncros Bulk bar till my Loaded hits. 710mm either way.
Seat and post robbed from another bike for now...

In process:


On the trails:


----------



## J Hartman (Nov 8, 2012)

Epic_Dude said:


> Lazybird, exactly which model F29 is that, carbon or AL, which series? Is it a 2013? That's first blue one I've seen.


I believe that's a trail sl2


----------



## _anonymus_ (Apr 15, 2013)




----------



## Sarick84 (May 3, 2012)

*I love her!*

My Tallboy. Ive added a little more travel in the front for her, some of the trails here in texas can be mean.









This was the day i got here out of the shop after getting new wheels, rubber and fork.


----------



## FloriDave (Jul 15, 2009)

Loving the Kona Hei Hei with REBA RLT fork


----------



## pastetas (Apr 18, 2013)

My first 29er - Grand Canyon Al 7.9. Rides great.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

~Drool...Canyon.

I want the Aeroad so bad!


----------



## extremedave (Aug 25, 2011)

RS VR6 said:


> ~Drool...Canyon.
> 
> I want the Aeroad so bad!


I'd never heard of them till today. 29inches had a very positive review. Cool.


----------



## 247 (Apr 23, 2009)

> I've never ridden seen or heard about your trails. To say you need a slack head angle is wrong. To call 69° slack is doubly wrong.


Well judging the way people with 71 degree HA's talk about HOW STEEP a 69 degree is (One would never know it is NOT Steep)----I am not saying it is a 66 degree (like the new Diamonback MASON)-- BUT After riding a 71/74 for 3 years I could REALLY tell the difference!!!!

All I know is my whole riding position puts me Exactly at the Angle that helps me attack the BEST (Real Rocky, Rooty Mountain Trails in the Country)----So if you do not know of the Rep. my neck of the woods has--here are the videos of my Favorite Trails in Central Pa.. AND I MAN-UP and ride these on a Hardtail--no Fullys here!!! And still more Hardtails on the Trails here (and just like the MASS Racing Series here)-----WE BEEN RIDING almost Strictly 29ers since I first went to a race 4 years ago!!!

*So ENJOY this (and after 4 years of these trails I could NEVER ride The Smooth Stuff!!!)*

Area 58. Mt Penn GoPro HD - YouTube

Mt Gretna Singletrack - YouTube

2012 French Creek "on The Rocks" - YouTube

Mountain Biking at the George Washington State Park Michaux Spring2012.wmv - YouTube

Rocky Ridge - YouTube

MTB in wissahickon Park ! - YouTube


----------



## marito1507 (Oct 23, 2012)

my gt peace 29er updated with Rockshox Tora TK fork and Shimano SPD's


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

247 said:


> Well judging the way people with 71 degree HA's talk about HOW STEEP a 69 degree is (One would never know it is NOT Steep)----I am not saying it is a 66 degree (like the new Diamonback MASON)-- BUT After riding a 71/74 for 3 years I could REALLY tell the difference!!!!
> 
> All I know is my whole riding position puts me Exactly at the Angle that helps me attack the BEST (Real Rocky, Rooty Mountain Trails in the Country)----So if you do not know of the Rep. my neck of the woods has--here are the videos of my Favorite Trails in Central Pa.. AND I MAN-UP and ride these on a Hardtail--no Fullys here!!! And still more Hardtails on the Trails here (and just like the MASS Racing Series here)-----WE BEEN RIDING almost Strictly 29ers since I first went to a race 4 years ago!!!
> 
> ...


since were posting videos


----------



## kustomz (Jan 6, 2004)

If you are looking for an aluminum hardtail with no-nonsense geometries, On-One has it nailed. Love this thing!


----------



## split (Jan 12, 2004)

My new GO-FAST bike. 17 lbs.










See more here


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

Fuglio said:


> since were posting videos


sorry 247, but fuglio's got ya beat. although, i could do without beck and taint cam. bonus is both of ya like to film traffic.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks fish wrinkle!

Sorry about the tea bagging.

The bike is a 29er on one scandal with a 72 degree head angle and a dropper. WhenI hit a roller I gotta go way back. Also the drop in the beginning is about 4 feet. Not very impressive but the biggest ill take the xc bike


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

LOL, yeah i hear ya. i too whince when i take the XC off 4'+ drops. jus waitn' for a shish kabobin' of the jewels. got a Nimble 9 on the way to take that fear away though.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

every on seems to like the nimble 9 alot. its drop outs are sweet top quality frameby dudes that ride burly bikes... you get what you pay for.

im up in the air between that and a kona honzo


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

dont know about kona's CS, but canfield has responded at all times of the day to my emails in a quick like fashion. that right there put the topper on the sale for me. besides the killer geo and slider dropouts. damn you, you got me itchin now. got a chrome xl as soon as they get released.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

just saw this on N9 thread


----------



## Bryan1113 (Feb 21, 2013)

Fuglio said:


> since were posting videos


awesome video! Terrain very similar where i ride here in Cali....gotta love the desert dirt  what bike you rolling with?


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

Bryan1113 said:


> awesome video! Terrain very similar where i ride here in Cali....gotta love the desert dirt  what bike you rolling with?


An On One Scandal.



desert dirt/decomposing granite


----------



## Silly Man (Jun 9, 2006)

*Rad Steed...*

Hurricane Rim after Gould's and Jem...


----------



## jallll (Dec 28, 2008)

moots mootox ss, rocky mountain hammer and.... mine,s turner sultan....


----------



## threebikes (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## Der Blaue Reiter (Apr 8, 2005)

My first new bike in 8 years
Marin Team CXR


----------



## Ozzy43 (Mar 24, 2012)

2012 Fuji Tahoe 1.0


----------



## Sportster2009 (Apr 8, 2010)

2013 Specialized Carve Comp 29er. Loving it!


----------



## provin1327 (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## tylerw (Dec 7, 2009)

id like to share one of my fav photos i have ever taken...


----------



## johnny the boy (Dec 21, 2009)

More info here.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

johnny the boy said:


> More info here.


Holy crap thats a low gear. Is that your uphill bike?


----------



## tylerw (Dec 7, 2009)

Fuglio said:


> Holy crap thats a low gear. Is that your uphill bike?


some people are so funny u know


----------



## johnny the boy (Dec 21, 2009)

32/20 all day err day


----------



## Canyon93108 (Nov 9, 2011)

My Triton


----------



## MarkEasthill (Sep 27, 2009)

excellent choice there going w/ a Transition - NICE BIKE!


----------



## Jeffer De Guzman (Mar 15, 2013)

Inbred


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Ready to roll on a beautiful Sunday morning...


----------



## minh (May 23, 2004)

Zaskar24 said:


> Nice and short stays. How are you liking it so far?


love it! feels very nimble and precise.


----------



## mikewadley (Aug 19, 2012)

On today's ride at Hobbs State Park, AR


----------



## RacerX82 (Mar 22, 2013)

View attachment 792649


My Trek Rumblefish I got a reverb dropper post, SRAM x9 type 2 rear derailleur and replaced the largest chain ring with a race face bash guard. 
My only complaint is the breaks avid elixir 3 they sound like crap heat up really bad lots of brake fade.


----------



## Mitch1171 (Jan 21, 2009)

My new HObgoblin XO! Smooth riding rig! Wow!


----------



## skey44 (Dec 8, 2011)

A few upgraded parts, along with a brand new rear shock  ! This is a new beast with the carbon bars and new brakes/rotors.


----------



## skey44 (Dec 8, 2011)

skey44 said:


> A few upgraded parts, along with a brand new rear shock  ! This is a new beast with the carbon bars and new brakes/rotors.


I call her "shadow ninja"


----------



## ElDuderino2412 (Oct 24, 2012)

Pretty much done w/the build. Just waiting for my new brake hoses to come in
Going to ride it tomorrow anyway with squishy brakes.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

skey44 said:


> I call her "shadow ninja"


You dont get to be a ninja till you get a black stem and take the stickers off the rims.


----------



## Jawkins20 (Apr 25, 2013)

*Cannondale Trail 29er*

Hey guys awesome pics! Some really nice bikes on here, this is my Cannondale Trail 29er, I am in the process of upgrading it a little at a time. Really like the green color!


----------



## Sette29er (Apr 23, 2012)

Just finished installing my new frame. On-One Scandal V2. Fork is getting painted black and red to match soon. Pictures never to candy justice. 24.6 lbs right now.


----------



## kustomz (Jan 6, 2004)

Wow, that is ridiculously nice! Is that a custom spray over the raw Scandal?


----------



## jaredbadams (Apr 7, 2005)

Pivot 429c. It rips.


----------



## mikewadley (Aug 19, 2012)

jaredbadams said:


> Pivot 429c. It rips.
> View attachment 794645


Nice bike but my wife would shoot me if I had mine inside on the wood floor


----------



## Sette29er (Apr 23, 2012)

kustomz said:


> Wow, that is ridiculously nice! Is that a custom spray over the raw Scandal?


Thanks! Yes raw scandal with HOK candy red base and 5% (eggshell) clearcoat. I need to do the fork. It looks off to me.


----------



## sxshep (Jul 17, 2011)

Took the bike out for a spin in downtown Dayton OH Friday night... Maybe I'm so used to riding a smaller 26'' bike for patrol at work, but riding around the city on this 29er seemed a bit cumbersome, specifically hopping up curbs and controlling it at slow speeds. I need to research some stem info, but the front end was really difficult to pick off the ground for clearing curbs. Would a shorter stem help out in this regard?


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

I like black Niners so much, I own two.

*For crushing gnar:
*









*For agenda-less rides:
*









Sorry for the non-drive side.


----------



## dirtysurfer (May 8, 2007)

funny never thought a i'd get a 29er, but i love my honzo!


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

[QUOTE/]Took the bike out for a spin in downtown Dayton OH Friday night... Maybe I'm so used to riding a smaller 26'' bike for patrol at work, but riding around the city on this 29er seemed a bit cumbersome, specifically hopping up curbs and controlling it at slow speeds. I need to research some stem info, but the front end was really difficult to pick off the ground for clearing curbs. Would a shorter stem help out in this regard?[/QUOTE]

yes, try a short stem with sliding your seat back & maybe an offset post. sounds like you might need to work on your manuel technique.


----------



## smbundy13 (Apr 29, 2013)

here is my bike I just got last week.. Trek Stache 8.. been on a couple of rides and it is awesome.


----------



## rob_g_clarkson (Jun 1, 2012)

* Frame Size & Color: '11 Big Top, Medium, Turq/white
* Fork: Rock Shox Reba RLT 100mm, 15mm maxle-lite
* Brakes: Shimano XT M785 (180F/160R)
* Shifter: SRAM XX1 1x11
* Cranks: SRAM XX1 1x11 (175mm, 32 tooth, 168QF)
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM XX1
* Pedals: Shimano XTR M985
* Stem: Easton Haven 70mm
* Handlebar: Spank 777 (777mm) Low
* Seatpost: Thomson 410mm, layback
* Saddle: SDG Alisio Ti-Alloy
* Bottom Bracket: Triuativ
* Cassette: SRAM XX1 11-42
* Chain: SRAM XX1
* Headset: Hope mixer
* Grips: ODI Yeti (turquoise)
* Front Tire: Maxxis Ardent 2.25
* Front Rim: Mavic TN719
* Front Hub: Hope Pro II evo (15mm)
* Rear Tire: Geax Saguaro 2.2
* Rear Rim: Mavic TN719
* Rear Hub: Hope Pro II evo (142x12 + XD freehub body)


Untitled by Rob_G_Clarkson, on Flickr


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

how many miles logged on that xx1 drivetrain?


----------



## K9 Ovis Canis (Apr 30, 2013)

First off let me say, Hi! Im new to the forum and sort of new to 29ers. Picked up my second one today though!! I purchased a 2013 Yeti SB95. Just got it home today!


----------



## K9 Ovis Canis (Apr 30, 2013)

Jawkins20 said:


> Hey guys awesome pics! Some really nice bikes on here, this is my Cannondale Trail 29er, I am in the process of upgrading it a little at a time. Really like the green color!


I have the Cannondale Trail 29er too!!


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

2013 Carve Pro Medium


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## jangles (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## aspms (Mar 29, 2011)

Put this little toy together last night and already had my seasons first race today  wasn't in best shape today as I was out of training for almost a month, but anyway XX1 is real joy to ride 






















































































































yeah right! 









Part list on the scales:









Double check:


----------



## larryarroyo (Mar 29, 2012)

Cool bike, you build it?


----------



## aspms (Mar 29, 2011)

Yep, took me 4hours last night. Working without workstand sucks, it's a pity my Park Tool workstand hasn't arrived yet


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Finally got the smaller frame set up...



















and just getting used to it:






Orange Hobgoblin Shakedown from J Hazard on Vimeo.


----------



## kevgro (Jun 1, 2010)

1st post to MTBR.

Here is the first bike I have purchased new for myself in the last 14 years (there have been a couple of new bikes for the kids and a couple of used bikes for me purchased in the meantime).

2012 Niner Air9
Shimano XT drive train
Shimano SLX brakes
RockShox Reba RLT 15mm tapered fork
Velocity Blunt SL Pro wheelset
2.25 Racing Ralph tires



















I love it.


----------



## 247 (Apr 23, 2009)

*WOW, reminds me of my old Paragon frame!!*


```
Just finished installing my new frame. On-One Scandal V2. Fork is getting painted black and red to match soon.
```
Yeah I built that frame up TWICE (one with a white fork and one with the black fork..)

Could have been the oldest Paragon on the planet that did not crack (2005)---I got a new Superfly Elite now!!! But that color is a blast from the past!!!


----------



## rob_g_clarkson (Jun 1, 2012)

fishwrinkle said:


> how many miles logged on that xx1 drivetrain?


about 80, it's a *very *new build... it's excellent though. this is the 1st SRAM equipped bike i've ever owned, having being a fairly large die-hard Shimano fan for years.... gotta say, i'm really (really!) impressed... i just love the way it shifts.

have another picture  :


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Speedgoat/MTBR giveaway prize.









Dog, its a rescue.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

rob_g_clarkson said:


> about 80, it's a *very *new build... it's excellent though. this is the 1st SRAM equipped bike i've ever owned, having being a fairly large die-hard Shimano fan for years.... gotta say, i'm really (really!) impressed... i just love the way it shifts.


good to hear. i just love the fact that you dont need a guide or tensioner. havent done hardly any research on it, but i assume that it has a clutch in the rd? that chain ring is a crazy design fo sho.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

Dirty $anchez said:


> Speedgoat/MTBR giveaway prize. Dog, its a rescue.


lucky you and lucky dog


----------



## tennisfan76 (Jun 4, 2012)

I need to get some better pics of my bike. This is the best one that I currently have.


----------



## TeeC (Mar 25, 2013)

First bike!

2013 Haro Flightline Sport 

SPECS

SR Suntour XCT 29, 100mm w/ mechanical lock out
Suntour XCT 42/32/22 crankset with sealed cartridge BB
Shimano Acera rear derailleur
WTB Weirwolf grips
Shimano SL-M310 8-speed shifters
WTB Volt Sport SE saddle
Weinmann XM-25 Disc alloy double wall rims
Tektro HDC-300 hydraulic disc brakeset
MSRP: $629.99
WEIGHT: 31.5 lbs
SIZES: 16", 18", 20"


Brand new today and got her dirty


----------



## mrcyrus16 (Dec 31, 2011)

Here's mine...2012 Talon 2 upgraded w/Manitou Tower Expert forks, Stan's ZTR Flow EX w/Hope hubs, Azonic 420 pedals and Pro Koryak 710mm bars, Avid BB7's 180mm fronts going on this weekend.


----------



## cbd5600 (Jul 6, 2012)

Came in yesterday. Put it together last night. Now I am just waiting for the trails to dry out.


----------



## rob_g_clarkson (Jun 1, 2012)

fishwrinkle said:


> good to hear. i just love the fact that you dont need a guide or tensioner. havent done hardly any research on it, but i assume that it has a clutch in the rd? that chain ring is a crazy design fo sho.


yeah it does... & it's utterly silent... like, freakishly, so!

in fact the only noise from my bike (apart from the tyres on the dirt) was the brake hose a gear cable housing moving ever so slightly against the rear triangle... rather surreal


----------



## zombie racer (May 1, 2013)

I just got her today! 2012 trek 100 superfly al pro. Full xt, easton bars, swapped the tires out for some better tires. I got a smoking deal on the bike and i could not pass it up. She is next to my other bike that i got in Jan. 2013 giant trancex 29er 1 (which is for sale) wifey does not want three bikes so one has to go.:madman: I am selling the trance because i am racing and riding alot more xc. My other bike is 2012 Giant anthem 29er


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

nice spinal column under the ladder. thats a nice touch for a zombie rider


----------



## zombie racer (May 1, 2013)

fishwrinkle said:


> nice spinal column under the ladder. thats a nice touch for a zombie rider


HAHA! I didn't even know they were there till I got home that night and was looking at the pics. Good eye though most people don't even see it. That is the dry west Texas heat for you though.


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

Spearfish


----------



## johnny the boy (Dec 21, 2009)

more here....!!


----------



## Lazybird01 (Mar 31, 2013)

It is AL and is the new 2013 Trail SL2 29er from Cannondale. Sorry for the late response "Epic_Dude", been busy as hell at work....


----------



## Bigdaddy74 (Apr 24, 2013)

Still waiting on a few parts I've ordered. But here is where I'm at so far. New wheels, tires and pedals should be here next week. Have not put chain on or ridden yet either. Waiting to get everything together.


----------



## Carl.D (Dec 9, 2012)

*New Whip*

My new whip!

13 Superfly
RXL wheels, bars, post and stem.
XX1 drivetrain
XO brakes
Affinity carbon rail roadie saddle.
22lbs without the rotors, brakes are over rated


----------



## muzzanic (Apr 28, 2009)

I always found that brake rotors slowed me down to.


----------



## jallll (Dec 28, 2008)

J3SSEB said:


> Spearfish


beatifulllllll


----------



## jallll (Dec 28, 2008)

my turner sultan


----------



## miecamber (May 5, 2013)

my 2012 Camber Expert 29er...
XO drivetrain + Formula TheOne brake + Float CTD 100mm
ZTR Crest + Chris King Hubs + Racing Ralph Evo Snakeskin 2.25
Command Post Blacklite + EC 70 Handlebar + Time Atac XC pedal
27 lbs..


----------



## Supafly9 (May 6, 2013)

Out on the trail. Fallen tree courtesy of hurricane Sandy. 


















2013 superfly 100 AL








2013 X-Cal








Pics taken fresh home from the shop. 
Running both tubeless with nobby nic 2.35" ss evo upfront and 2.25" evo ss ralphs in the rear. 
I def favor the superfly tho. Its just more fun to blast over logs and roots and whatever else...


----------



## FloriDave (Jul 15, 2009)

Kona Hei Hei

25.1 lbs as it sits with bar ends/pedals/bottle cage


----------



## Brig (Aug 18, 2012)

*Here's My New TA*

Transition TA29 M Fox F29 CTD Fork 120mm
Stan's Arch EX Rims/Hubs with 2.35 Nobby Nics 
Sram X7 Shifters, FD, Crankset 2X10 with BBG Bash. 
Sram X9 RD
Thomson Stem/Seatpost
Niner Flat Bar.....

Love everything about this bike. Super stable down and surprisingly climbs better than my Marin Pine Mountain did. Also, pretty confidence inspiring in the air.


----------



## dejock (Feb 25, 2010)

Here's my humble build. Picked up a used Sette Razzo frame and bolted some parts to it.

Reba 29er, 20mm thru axle, 100mm
Sun Ringle Black Flag Pro's with Conti/Bonty tires, tubeless
Formula K24 Oro brakes with Straitline levers and braided lines
Sram S1200 crank, Surly 32t ring

Still dialing in fit, but so far, so good!


----------



## GasX (Apr 2, 2013)

*Banshee Paradox Comp*

Stock bike with conversions to tubeless and 1x10 with MRP chain guide. Down to about 29lbs


----------



## Kiwi_GR_Biker (Nov 17, 2012)

Scott Aspect 920

First 29er after a break from MTB ing over 10 years. Upgrades saddle, Specialized Henge (stock seat was terrible), new flat pedals and Rockshox Reba fork.

The rest still stock ( so far )


----------



## Jwiz (Feb 3, 2010)

*Cube*

Euro 120mm fully...can yall get Cubes across the big pond?
[URL="
[URL="


----------



## Kiwi_GR_Biker (Nov 17, 2012)

They sell Cubes downunder in NZ and they are very good value in terms of the specs you get for the price relative to other brands. Just a pity I wasn't aware of them when I bought my ride in October last year. Nice bike! :thumbsup:


----------



## flacrusher (May 7, 2013)

*My New Kona Honzo*

OK - So I decided I was going to throw a cheap single speed together for training and mixing up my riding from my FS bike. My brother gets involved and finds me a frame, headset and front shock. Then, it happened... It began to evolve and what was going to be a a cheap build turned into this!


----------



## Steineken (Dec 11, 2012)

Wow that looks sick. Blue Honzo is one of the best looking frames out there imo and the orange just sets it right off

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nasd90 (Apr 7, 2013)

*2013 banshee prime -*

almost done... the front 34 FLOAT 29 in black came in the mail today. 
don't ask me what I had to do to get it.
luv this bike.


----------



## muzzanic (Apr 28, 2009)

Wow how long is that stem ?



nasd90 said:


> almost done... the front 34 FLOAT 29 in black came in the mail today.
> don't ask me what I had to do to get it.
> luv this bike.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## Chris Grechi (Dec 20, 2012)

*Scalpel Ultimate 2013 XX*









Scalpel Ultimate 2013 XX - Brazil


----------



## nasd90 (Apr 7, 2013)

muzzanic said:


> Wow how long is that stem ?


Normally, that's what she said... but in this instance, a striking resemblance. 

(130mm THOMSON ELITE bruddah).


----------



## jpmc86 (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## Scapel (Apr 11, 2010)

That is one sweet single speed! so much for the cheap build!


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Terrible phone photo. But she is all set for the ride/race season. So far weight is 21.1lbs but want to get it down to 19lbs. Geared up this year to 34x18.


----------



## Kristensen (Apr 29, 2013)

*2013 Anthem X 29er 0*

My new 2013 Giant Anthem X 29er 0 (XL, alu). 
First full sus and first 29er. Very stoked! (Except when it threw me over the bars and I smashed out two front teeth :madman: )


----------



## kustomz (Jan 6, 2004)

Kristensen said:


> it threw me over the bars


All this new fangled suspension may be taking control from the riders hands. Just kidding!


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

Kristensen said:


> My new 2013 Giant Anthem X 29er 0 (XL, alu).
> First full sus and first 29er. Very stoked! (Except when it threw me over the bars and I smashed out two front teeth :madman: )


pictures of the no front teeth? lol...sorry bout that man.. and hopefully i dont get bad karma and it happens to me... i surely will not look any better without my two front teeth..


----------



## Kristensen (Apr 29, 2013)

bapski said:


> pictures of the no front teeth? lol...sorry bout that man.. and hopefully i dont get bad karma and it happens to me... i surely will not look any better without my two front teeth..


I do have a photo, was using my iPhone to see how many teeth were missing - but I'll spare you the sight of a bloody and not very nice looking face


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

Kristensen said:


> I do have a photo, was using my iPhone to see how many teeth were missing - but I'll spare you the sight of a bloody and not very nice looking face


No way post it up we wanna see blood


----------



## jasonf150 (Dec 12, 2011)

Some additions to my Hardrock. Finally got a chainstay protector on there. I cut a section of an old tube, then cut along its length. Wrapped and ziptied.

I also did a ghetto chain guide with a length of tubing I had and a reflector mount. I didn't have the smaller tube that I've seen used, so I tried it with this. Seems to cause a lot of drag, obviously. I'll give it a ride and see if it works.

View attachment 797974


View attachment 797975


View attachment 797976


----------



## jasonf150 (Dec 12, 2011)

Fuglio said:


> No way post it up we wanna see blood


+1 me too


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

shyeah as if, wheres the blood?


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

Picked it up this afternoon :thumbsup:

Basically a Yeti SB95 Carbon Race with Reverb post and tubliss.


----------



## fahza29er (Jun 26, 2012)

Kristensen said:


> My new 2013 Giant Anthem X 29er 0 (XL, alu).
> First full sus and first 29er. Very stoked! (Except when it threw me over the bars and I smashed out two front teeth :madman: )


Sorry to hear about the teeth, thast my worst fear of pain is my teeth being smashed out OMG I have the willies. Nice bike I was looking at maybe getting that one next year in the 650B model so the GF can ride it, she is way to small for a 29er.


----------



## Mugochap (Nov 12, 2010)

Got myself a new toy today... Cannondale Scalpel 1. It joins my Orbea Alma in the garage.


----------



## jammin (Dec 9, 2005)

CBRsteve said:


> Got myself a new toy today... Cannondale Scalpel 1. It joins my Orbea Alma in the garage.


Nice bikes, off topic, How do you like that bed rack? thinking of getting one.


----------



## Sette29er (Apr 23, 2012)

Couple updated pictures with new fork.


----------



## Mugochap (Nov 12, 2010)

jammin said:


> Nice bikes, off topic, How do you like that bed rack? thinking of getting one.


Thanks... the Pipeline rack has been great so far. Several times I've had it loaded up with 3 road or 3 mountain bikes. It's a little bit of a pain (time consuming) to go from road bike width to mountain bike width, but other than that I really like it.


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

fahza29er; I just built up a ex-small EMD 9 for my 12 year old son. It is a little big for him, but he rides it well. There are people below 5' tall that ride 29ers and would not change to 26ers or 27ers (my term for 650B which sounds like a Mercedes, BMW, Mazda, or Lexus model).


----------



## ANTHONY_D (May 12, 2013)




----------



## mrbucket (Apr 25, 2010)

New trail bell, bottle holder and xc-28 forks.


----------



## Eirikur (May 8, 2012)

Here is my ´12 Mamba .. Only the frame, brakes and seatpost are original, it weighs about 10 kilos (22 lbs).


----------



## itsthegrizzly (Sep 13, 2012)

That seat looks so awkward


----------



## dahmwern (Mar 9, 2013)

Eirikur said:


> Here is my ´12 Mamba .. Only the frame, brakes and seatpost are original, it weighs about 10 kilos (22 lbs).
> View attachment 798518
> View attachment 798519


This seat reminds me of:


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

ha squidward. dont really understand the function of this seat, is it so you can sit forward on it for steep climbs? not sure how that would be a benefit though. looks broken, take it back lol


----------



## skey44 (Dec 8, 2011)

I know a lof of road riders (not mtb) that swear by the smp saddles for pressure relief, but a normal "race" style with small center relief channer saddle has never given me any problems. Without riding one I cannot give a helpful comment, but man that nose and cutout look like it would increase pressure to me because of the very limited surface area left to actually sit on.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

2011 Titus Racer X 29er. Rear brake hose has been shortened. Avid Elixir CR's came off another bike and needed to be shortened. No new pics since. Also added since the picture is a Thomson Masterpiece seatpost. It matches the Thomson Masterpiece stem. Also has a Chris King headset, X9, Rockshox Reba Race SL fork, Hope Pro II hubs laced to DT Swiss X470 wheels, Shimano SPD M520's, Salsa seatpost clamp, Salsa bash guard (2x9) and OURY lock on grips. Next thing to change is the FSA bar to something less awkward. Added frame protectors and pretty much called it good. Rides very nicely. Not sure about the climbing, seems a little light in the front end. May have to come up with a new stem/bar combo, as the stem might be a hair too long at 100mm. I usually ride a 90mm. Also need to swap out the tires which are a Panaracer up front and a Slant 6 on the rear. I have a Specialed Captain for the front and a Fasttrack for the rear. Great setup for the riding here in Michigan.


----------



## Jayson44 (Aug 12, 2005)

a recent pic of my Rita:










J.


----------



## Das Grigo (Apr 8, 2013)

*My first MTB....*

That is my first MTB that have finished building up not long ago 
My pride and joy Titus Fireline Ti Evo 18" frame :thumbsup:


----------



## buzzo2012 (Jul 20, 2012)

Finally got my 2013 rockhopper 29er upgraded waiting on the new fork to come in going with a rockshok Reba gold

Went with a 2x9 setup with sramx9 rear derailleur slx front derailleur blackspire chain rings and race face bash guard with race face respond cranks and SRAM x9 shifters and some new straitline amp pedals





































More pix to come


----------



## Sigmatero (Aug 20, 2007)

Those are good pics dirtysurfer- what camera and did you post edit?


----------



## dahmwern (Mar 9, 2013)

fishwrinkle said:


> ha squidward. dont really understand the function of this seat, is it so you can sit forward on it for steep climbs? not sure how that would be a benefit though. looks broken, take it back lol


I was thinking about it today during lunch, and I'm wondering if maybe its for when you are going down a drop so the point of the seat doesn't catch the inseam of your pants... maybe?


----------



## PSE (Oct 23, 2012)

Rocky Mountain Vertex 950RSL (M)


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

It is supposed to relieve pressure on the prenium (sp?). I have not had a problem with pressure there. I can't imagine liking it especially on a MTB where my position puts me much more back on my sit bones.


----------



## aluz79 (Jul 21, 2010)

Salsa el mariachi 3 2012

Converted to single speed
Surly cog
Whisky fork
Whisky handle bars
Whisky bottlecage
Chris king headset
Wtb team i23 rims /novatec ebay cheapies hubs

Previously elmariachi 3 complete 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*my first 29 inch mtb is a Giant*

Giant Xtc 0 29 size XL 
Giant because I' m a giant .....1 . 90 , for an italian people be a giant.....


----------



## extremedave (Aug 25, 2011)

2011 Stumpy Comp. Bought used for an obscene price with some nice upgrades from the prior owner. Makes me happy whenever I ride it. I'd like a smaller big ring/bash for logs, otherwise pretty content.


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

yourdaguy said:


> It is supposed to relieve pressure on the prenium (sp?). I have not had a problem with pressure there. I can't imagine liking it especially on a MTB where my position puts me much more back on my sit bones.


Not when you're slid up on the nose of the bike, grinding away on a grade so steep that you may fall over backward. I'd imagine that nose would be perfect then.


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

I ride SS when it is that steep, I am standing.


----------



## kamper11 (Feb 8, 2008)

2013 Kona Satori - don't overlook this bike for a truly capable trail/am 29er... pics taken at Palisade Rim trail in Palisade CO just yesterday on way home from Fruita!


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

yourdaguy said:


> I ride SS when it is that steep, I am standing.


I ride a full squish, and trust me, I don't.


----------



## BamaTundraGuy (May 9, 2013)

My Specialized Hardrock Sport Disc


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

Just built this up. never ridden a 29er before and is it fun


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

^ love the paint job on that Recon.


----------



## aboutface102 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Diamondback Sortie 2 29*

In the hills around Park City, UT.


----------



## ElDuderino2412 (Oct 24, 2012)

aboutface102 said:


> In the hills around Park City, UT.


Those are the steepest hills i've ever seen


----------



## aboutface102 (Apr 22, 2013)

ElDuderino2412 said:


> Those are the steepest hills i've ever seen


Lol. Out west these are considered hills.


----------



## skey44 (Dec 8, 2011)

That one road Is past vertical!


----------



## VanillaEps (Aug 24, 2010)

Spec SJ Carbon Comp HT

Fox 32 Float FIT RLC 100
Niner carbon bar
SRAM X9 shifters and RD
Avid Elixir CR's
PRO Tharsis grips
Niner RDO seat post 
Selle Italia Max Flite
Sun Ringle Black Flag Pros
S-Works Renegades
MRP Bling Ring
e.thirteen chain guide
XX cassette
XTR pedals










I'm looking to get XX or XX1 crankset and that should get it under 22 lbs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ypocat (Sep 19, 2012)

buzzo2012 said:


>


ha, that's my pedal - i got the ti axle ones - it's a love and hate relationship.

they always needed frequent cleaning and re-greasing, otherwise the bushing bearing got squeaky very quickly (like in a week or two).

straitline says it's a self-greasing bearing and only a small amount of grease should be used, but i had best results when i just filled it with grease. (i tried all sorts of greases, but never the park polylube they suggest in the manual, just going to try that one now.)

i just ordered a rebuild kit, as after 1500 km these developed a lot of play not fixable by adding side spacers.

i also could not get the ti axles anywhere so i got the alu axles, not sure if i'll use them but i'm wondering if that makes them less squeak-prone too.

aside from that, probably the best flat pedal - but i also want to try the 2013's ball-bearing podiums when they're out.


----------



## buzzo2012 (Jul 20, 2012)

ypocat said:


> ha, that's my pedal - i got the ti axle ones - it's a love and hate relationship.
> 
> they always needed frequent cleaning and re-greasing, otherwise the bushing bearing got squeaky very quickly (like in a week or two).
> 
> ...


Good to kno thank you


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

Took this yesterday:


----------



## dustman (Jan 8, 2013)

I made a vid over the weekend of 3rd person shots on my Tallboy LTc. Straight up TBLTC porn! I have some slo mo of the shocks taking some great rock garden trails. Check it out, I just bought the go pro on friday, and I love my bike. When I was waiting for the bike to come in/be built up, I was searching all over YouTube and all I could find were first person/POV shots. You cant even see the bike.

I hope you enjoy.

Tallboy LTc 3rd Person Shots - YouTube


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

That looks like such a sweet place to ride...


----------



## reydin (Feb 5, 2007)

Rocky Mountain Element 999


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

reydin said:


> Rocky Mountain Element 999


Good GAWD!


----------



## bikingvietnam (Sep 17, 2010)

Nice bike


----------



## MtnWizard (May 21, 2013)

*Surly*









Surly - Karate Monkey. Crested Butte, CO :thumbsup:


----------



## CasteelG (Sep 19, 2009)

Medium Camber Comp Carbon 29 with Roval Control Carbon wheels. Still have a few more upgrades to do, but the bike is a hoot so far!

27.15 lbs with lots of Stan's.


----------



## reydin (Feb 5, 2007)

[QUOTE Medium Camber Comp Carbon 29 with Roval Control Carbon wheels. Still have a few more upgrades to do, but the bike is a hoot so far!

27.15 lbs with lots of Stan's.[/QUOTE]

Nice, looks like you're well on your way!


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)




----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

MtnWizard said:


> View attachment 800923
> 
> 
> Surly - Karate Monkey. Crested Butte, CO :thumbsup:


Keeping it real. :thumbsup:


----------



## lloydlim996 (Aug 15, 2012)

Here's my On-One Scandal 29er V2 which weighs just around mid-23 lbs























Rockshox Reba RL Fork
Full XT Shadow Plus Groupset
Specialized Carbon Flat Bars
ZTR Crest Laced to Chris King (Rear), Pro 2 (Front) with DT Revolution Spokes
Thomson Seatpost
Selle Italia XC SLR Saddle
Ergon GA1 Grips
Race Face Ride 70mm Stem
Elixir 1 Brakes with XT Rotors
Continental Race King 2.2 Tires

I love the bike since i fly on the trails here in Toronto area.
Handles alot like a 26er too.


----------



## sungchang (Aug 31, 2004)

*Salsa El Mariachi 3 complete with modifications*

Here's the photo of my 2013 Salsa El Mariachi 3 complete in Small size with the following modifications:

* fork upgraded to Reba RL
* brakes upgraded to Shimano SLX (using avid rotors)
* saddle changed to WTB Rocket V SLT
* handlebar changed to Easton EC70 low-rise carbon bar
* stem changed to Thomson x4 70mm
* grip changed to ODI Rogue lock-in
* shifters upgraded to Shimano SLX
* added Time ATAC XS pedals


----------



## lee paolo (May 23, 2013)

my Rocky Mountain Element 950 and custom built On One Inbred Monstercross:


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

*Airborne Hobgoblin*

Only things left to add: Offset shock hardware (on the way) and a rear mech w/clutch so I can get rid of the awful chain tensioner.










Video from first couple days...


----------



## adrisuta (Nov 29, 2011)

Airborne looks nicely frivolous in all these colors. Nukeproof pedals and Deity bars?


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

adrisuta said:


> Airborne looks nicely frivolous in all these colors. Nukeproof pedals and Deity bars?


Its a bit more colorful than my other rides ;D but when you start with an orange frame...

Correct on the bars - Deity D30's, but the pedals are HT's - clones of the Deity Compounds & Nuke Proofs (and probably a couple others) except the pins are longer.


----------



## zazjay (Dec 12, 2009)

*One One Inbred 29er*

My Baby! Just got tires and wheelset today! What do you guys think!


----------



## Bigdaddy74 (Apr 24, 2013)

Finished.

2013 Carve SL with lots of mods.


----------



## fahza29er (Jun 26, 2012)

zazjay said:


> My Baby! Just got tires and wheelset today! What do you guys think!


Very nice what are the specs you have to list the goodies too.


----------



## fishrising (Mar 11, 2012)

Bigdaddy74 said:


> Finished.
> 
> 2013 Carve SL with lots of mods.


What are the mods?

Here is mine:

2013 XXL Specialized SL Singlespeed!

Stage 1 upgrades completed!
XT Brakes 160r/180f
XT 180mm Cranks

Stage 2 coming soon (on order, to be delivered any day now):
Stan's Flow Wheels - Ardent 2.4 up front and 2.25 in back
Crank Brothers Carbon Handle Bars
Crank Brothers Egg Beater 3 - Red

Stage 3 coming pretty darn soon:
Longer Stem with more rise (want my seat and bars on the same level plane)
Carbon seat post - mfg tbd (or thompson setback I have if it fits)
Red cog
Lighter seat
Red skewers and seat collar, Crank Brothers two stage

Pic of it from this afternoon:









And it's current weight, hoping to shave a few pounds more with upcoming upgrades:


----------



## Bigdaddy74 (Apr 24, 2013)

fishrising said:


> What are the mods?


Nice mods on yours my friend. Below is what I've done. Only thing left to replace is the stem. May put a 90mm ENVY to match the bars. Total cost for everything including the bike totals over $3500. I must have lost my mind. 😄

2013 Carve SL Large frame

Custom Stan's Flow 36h wheels 
Hope Hubs (Convertible front)
E*Thirteen LG1R crank arms 
E*Thirteen BB & bolt kit 
E*Thirteen 34t GuideRing 
Schwalbe Racing Ralph 
Straitline De Facto pedals 
ENVE bars 
Race Face Strafe grips 
Avid HS1 Rotors 180Fr/160R
Thomson Elite Post 
Specialized RBX Toupe seat 
SRAM chain 
Specialized Rib Cage 
QuadLock iPhone 5 mount

Running the Racing Ralph's tubeless.
Mounted Schwalbe Big Apples on the factory wheels.


----------



## richie64 (May 24, 2013)

This my first mtb a Redline D620 I have been a road bike rider on and off for the last 15 plus years. My LBS only carries Redline and Giant. Been thinking about doing this for over a year and finally did it, went on 6 mile ride today and have to learn the trails of where not to go.


----------



## akaBrowntown (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## rapsac (Sep 26, 2004)

Anthem X29 @ Lake Garda Italy


----------



## rapsac (Sep 26, 2004)

And my wife's X29


----------



## archer22 (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## bssmith1220 (Apr 17, 2011)

Ordered this last weekend and picked it up yesterday....can't wait to hit the trails tomorrow!


----------



## Dom. (May 18, 2013)

Here is mine. Just picked it up.


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

That looks sick...and light!


----------



## dprimm (Jun 3, 2010)

*My Flyxii FR-213 Chinese Carbon!*

Here is my Flyxii FR-213 Chinese Carbon. Total cost with new parts and parts I already had was around $1250.
1x10 SRAM X7/X9 drivetrain, AEST/Bengal Brakes, Fulcrum Red Power Wheels
Current weight without pedals is approx. 20.25lbs


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

some nice bikes in here fo sho. just one thing that pops out, ironically on possibly 3 bikes in a row, is the front brake line running on the outside of fork. archer, bssmith, & poss dom. i can't believe LBS' do this. bssmith i like how fox got together with trek on color scheme.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

fishwrinkle said:


> some nice bikes in here fo sho. just one thing that pops out, ironically on possibly 3 bikes in a row, is the front brake line running on the outside of fork. archer, bssmith, & poss dom. i can't believe LBS' do this. bssmith i like how fox got together with trek on color scheme.


LBS' don't; they come preassembled from the manufacturers that way.


----------



## Dom. (May 18, 2013)

Doesn't look like it's misrouted. There is an attachment point at the front of the fork.


----------



## Hikers Only (Oct 18, 2010)

Just picked up my first 29er, a new Anthem X 29er 2 from the guys at Larkspur Bike N Bean, and made some mods before it left the shop:

60mm stem
Answer pro Taper Bars 740mm wide
Oury pink grips
Shimano XT brakes w/ 180 Ice Tech rotor Front
SLX shifters
Shimano XT Shadow plus rear der.
Rock Shox Reverb Dropper
WTB team Rocket V w/ ti rails
Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.25 Trail Star Front tire
Wellgo MG-1 ti pedals

And I have since destickered the wheels looks so much better

It's a good complement to my 160mm banshee Rune:thumbsup:


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

From the attachment point it is supposed to go on the inside of the fork so that it does not catch on things on the trail. The manual that comes with the shocks generally clearly shows a picture of this, but many shops never read the manual thinking they know everything already.


----------



## minimusprime (May 26, 2009)

Kona Taro - Size L 
-In the process of upgrading things slowly. X9 cranks, NSB spiderless 28t Chain ring, XT m775 brakes, etc etc


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

yourdaguy said:


> From the attachment point it is supposed to go on the inside of the fork so that it does not catch on things on the trail. The manual that comes with the shocks generally clearly shows a picture of this, but many shops never read the manual thinking they know everything already.


I have torn two brake lines when the tire with mud grabbed sticks and rocks through the fork. Now I route outside and have never had a snag. In all my years on mtn bikes, as a rider, shop employee, and manf rep, I have never heard of an outside line torn except in big crashes that bend frame or fork.

kindle fire / jb 4.2.2 / tapatalk hd


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

Very unusual that you tore two from the inside. Considering that probably 98 % of bikes have them routed on the inside and that we hardly ever hear of people tearing them off, I will still claim that anecdotal data support the manufacturer recommended routing.


----------



## jackacc (May 22, 2013)

2012 Focus Black Forest 2.0, M










Ready to go ride


----------



## fatguybiking (Jul 14, 2012)

'12 Trek Cobia with a few new goodies.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

well then maybe the smarter LBS guy should fix it before it goes out. my LBS sells trek & i was there today and i saw nothing of this nature, sorry.


----------



## Epic_Dude (May 31, 2010)

fishwrinkle said:


> some nice bikes in here fo sho. just one thing that pops out, ironically on possibly 3 bikes in a row, is the front brake line running on the outside of fork. archer, bssmith, & poss dom. i can't believe LBS' do this. bssmith i like how fox got together with trek on color scheme.


The FR brake cable/line has been routed to the outside of my fork on all my bikes, in all my years of riding I've never had a problem. Seems like it's just a matter of personal preference since it can go either way.


----------



## skey44 (Dec 8, 2011)

If you you hit something there on your bike to break the front brake line, you probably have much bigger worries than your brake line! I pull mud and sticks through my fork with my wheel almost every ride. 

If you are an aggressive rider that "sends" the bike a lot, you may have problems with thrashed front brake lines... I dunno, I don't ride like that.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

To each their own. For me it goes in cause one time I had it on the out and snagged a sappling which in return ruptured the line at the lever. I have also had sticks bind up wheels by getting lodged in fork but still have yet to tear a line. Wasn't trying to stir **** up. On with more pics of sexy niners


----------



## Bigdaddy74 (Apr 24, 2013)

Yes please, let's get back on track.

Posted before, but here it is again. 
2013 Specialized Carve SL with my touches.


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

Is it an optical illusion that the cranks don't look straight ??


----------



## Bigdaddy74 (Apr 24, 2013)

Yea, they look off due to the back of the E*13 crank arms being stamped differently from the front.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Latest version of the Coconino with an Alfine8 IGH/Phil wheelset.


----------



## jplamere1 (Nov 12, 2009)

21.8 lb LaMere with Sram XX1 and 2013 Carbon Lefty XLR, Stan's Crest rims on Project321 hubs, this is the best XC bike I have ever ridden and I've ridden most.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Just back from another attempt to be worthy.

So many fine rides here :thumbsup:


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

Mmmm carbon


----------



## Awshucks (Apr 14, 2013)

Finally get to post on here! This was my upgrade from a crappy Trek 3700. My Marin Palisades Trail. I got it on Ebay for $650!


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Hell yes! Garro is the Man.


bsieb said:


> Latest version of the Coconino with an Alfine8 IGH/Phil wheelset.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

It really does ride as nice as it looks.


----------



## fac3p1ant (Apr 3, 2013)

[URL="







[/URL]
My new Trance X 29 from a ride yesterday


----------



## 01bmf (Apr 22, 2011)

It aint nothin gangsata. But it's mine and gets me where I'm going.


----------



## BigGK (Jun 22, 2012)

Day out with the lads in Walker Woods











































Putting on the new wheels, first tubeless/wheel upgrade, pretty pumped.


----------



## akaBrowntown (Nov 28, 2012)

Threw a new seatpost on it.


----------



## skilikeme (Jul 4, 2009)

dprimm said:


> Here is my Flyxii FR-213 Chinese Carbon. Total cost with new parts and parts I already had was around $1250.
> 1x10 SRAM X7/X9 drivetrain, AEST/Bengal Brakes, Fulcrum Red Power Wheels
> Current weight without pedals is approx. 20.25lbs
> View attachment 802548
> ...


Gorgeous set up. I'd love to do a build like this.

What do you think of the ride so far?


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Couple new items:

Niner RDO carbon bar,


Spesh Phenom Test Saddle,


----------



## mudhen (Aug 16, 2012)

mudhen


----------



## Epic_Dude (May 31, 2010)

RS VR6 said:


> Couple new items:
> 
> Niner RDO carbon bar,
> 
> ...


The Carve is a really great bike! If I didn't build my own carbon 29er I probably would have bought a Carve. Congrats on your purchase!


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

My Cobia at Pine Hill Park on Monday.


----------



## FTWMTBer (May 26, 2013)

*Another Carve*



Epic_Dude said:


> The Carve is a really great bike! If I didn't build my own carbon 29er I probably would have bought a Carve. Congrats on your purchase!


I really like the Carve as well. This was my first MTB purchase and I don't think I will ever sell it. Just buy more


----------



## Epic_Dude (May 31, 2010)

*New 29er*

My first ground up build, I'm very happy with the result.


----------



## monolith (Jul 10, 2007)

The latest - an Ibis Ripley.

24.5 pounds with decent tyres and the dropper.


----------



## God's Favorite Bike (Dec 14, 2011)

*Sheesh, it's a porn fest!*

Ton's o' bike porn here:eekster:...haven't played in this thread in forever. My bike porn folder just grew by leaps and bounds! Tough acts to follow but here's my ghetto chid'rens anyway...


----------



## Shotguns (Jul 20, 2009)

That looks great! I would have a Ripley if I didn't have a Jet!


----------



## ArmedSuspect (Aug 10, 2012)

Stache 8....


----------



## KK89 (May 21, 2013)

*Wow! Your bikes are totally from different class, but..*

..here's mine.

























It's a dingle-speed Kona Splice with Salsa CroMoto -fork. I think it's better than just go and buy a unit from LBS. Learnt a valuable lesson building this. I thought that going from ground up would have been bit too big piece for a novice like me.

Hoses are little long. Haven't had an inspiration to shorten them yet.

..and yes that's a peg for dog-trailer.


----------



## theNomad (Dec 27, 2010)

On one Scandal

Shake out ride: Sycamore Canyon, CA


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

Re: the Splice, I like it!


----------



## KK89 (May 21, 2013)

Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## akaBrowntown (Nov 28, 2012)

Agreed, that splice is a beaut.


----------



## silverscoob (Jun 19, 2010)

Kinesis FF29 during a 51mile blast to and around Delamere Forest in Cheshire, England.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

My Raleigh XXIX+G at South Mtn.


----------



## dahmwern (Mar 9, 2013)

Here's my 2013 Specialized Rockhopper. Upgrades include:

Fox 32 Float 29 FIT RLC Kashima Fork
Maxxis Ardent 2.4 Front Tire
XTR Front Derailluer 
XT Rear Derailluer
SLX Shifters
XT HG93 Chain
Xpedo Face Off XMX13 Pedals
1UPUSA Quick Nuts










Larger picture at:

https://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e97/wdahm519/20130601_110332_edited_zps01d7b15f.png


----------



## StJoeRider (May 30, 2013)

I believe with the money spent for extras for your hopper, you could be piloting a Carve Pro. The geo is very close. The biggest bang for the buck after market fix should have been the wheels. The only thing on my 13 Carve Pro I would upgrade would be the wheels as well. Anyhoot, ya gotta a nice rig, and looks like ya gotta nice place to 
ride it.



dahmwern said:


> Here's my 2013 Specialized Rockhopper. Upgrades include:
> 
> Fox 32 Float 29 FIT RLC Kashima Fork
> Maxxis Ardent 2.4 Front Tire
> ...


----------



## dahmwern (Mar 9, 2013)

Thank you, but I didn't spend nearly new prices on those parts. All used in great condition for much much much less than msrp. A new wheelset would be many times more than what I spent and the bike came with a trash fork and subpar shifting setup and pedals. So those were an immediate must. I won't be upgrading this bike anymore since its not worth it. I'm just going to ride the heck out of it and then build a full suspension bike when I finish grad school and get a job that actually pays money.


----------



## sungchang (Aug 31, 2004)

KMan said:


> Hey, I made the 1st Asylum on the list.
> Just under 25 lbs.
> 
> 
> ...


Looking at that Asylum makes me miss my Titus Racer-x 

Sent from my Galaxy Note 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dahmwern (Mar 9, 2013)

The front rotor on that asylum is quite attractive!


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

Here are my 29ers
Haro Mary SS
Transition B29


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Yesterday Evening. Had been 90+ degrees F all day.
The first few are on a trail I built, the last few are behind my house.


----------



## robby001 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hello all here is a pic of my 2013 Trek X-Caliber.


----------



## NSSage (Feb 3, 2013)

*My Niner Air9 RDO*

Here is my new bike I am building. The Niner Air9 RDO. It is a 1x10 with X9 cranks with a spiderless chainring, XTR RD, and XT cassette. It is using a few parts from another bike until my new ones come so it is not as light as it will be when complete but it weighs 20.5 lbs.


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 7, 2004)

Here is my sexy bike....


----------



## beater32 (Mar 13, 2013)

Thought i'd better chuck up a Pic..2013 Kona Kahuna - My First bike..


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

robby001 said:


> Hello all here is a pic of my 2013 Trek X-Caliber.
> View attachment 805318


If I had another few hundred dollars by the time I purchased my Cobia, I would have definitely bought an X-Cal. Have fun with it!


----------



## robby001 (Jun 4, 2013)

CannondaleF9 said:


> If I had another few hundred dollars by the time I purchased my Cobia, I would have definitely bought an X-Cal. Have fun with it!


I was sold on the lockout fork control on the handlebars. Love the bike.


----------



## bridgeslayer (Jun 4, 2013)

ferday said:


> i love this bike.


Beautiful picture!


----------



## Motomatt (Sep 8, 2007)

*Niner RDO With Wheels I built 16.29 Lbs , 7390 Gr*

MotoMatt » Blog Archive » Niner RDO With Wheels I built 16.29 Lbs , 7390 Gr







Weight as pictured ready to ride (pedals, cages, garmin, mount, 16.29 Lbs , 7390 Gr

Frame : Niner RDO Small
Fork : Niner RDO
Bell : Titanium
Goupo : X11 (Shifter,Crank bb30,Deraileur,Cassette,& Chain)
Seat post : Woodman
Seat post Collar: Woodman
Saddle : Selle Italia Carbon SLR Ti Rails
Pedals: Bee Bop
Handle bar: Truvativ Noir T30 carbon flat bar, (31.8) 5d-600mm 
Brakes : Hope Mono Mini Pro
Rotors : Scrubb/Stans , waiting for my Sicc's to get back
Grips : ESI grips MTB Racers Edge silicone
Headset: FSA
Bottom Brackett : Hawk PF
Rims : Crest
Spoke : Sapin CX Ray Blalded
Nipples : Alloy 
Tires : Rocket Ron Tubless
Rear Skewer : Token 
Computer : Garmin 500
Computer Mount : Sram
Cage : Forte
Stem : Torelli Heavy 30deg , Could not find a lite 1
Stem Cap : KCNC
Cables : AICAN Bungarus


----------



## Thorjensen (Jun 4, 2013)

On-One Lurcher 29er

XT drivetrain
XTR Trail brakes
RS Reba RLT fork
CrossMax ST wheels


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

Transition B29 and Haro Mary SS


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

Thorjensen said:


> On-One Lurcher 29er
> 
> XT drivetrain
> XTR Trail brakes
> ...


That looks really fast


----------



## lmw (Apr 29, 2013)




----------



## Gooordo (Jun 5, 2013)

AL29er said:


> Nope, no flaunting. Go to google images or do a search if you need to get a good 29er porn fix


Hahahahaha


----------



## AirKuhl (Jun 11, 2012)

Too busy riding to take a decent pic but here's the new ride in my back yard. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bulldozer27 (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## Simpledesign (Jul 3, 2012)

Took these today in a pre-trail work ride


----------



## CanmoreC (Apr 30, 2013)

*New Giant Trance*

Howdy all, here's a pic of my newly built Giant Trance.
















All said and done she weighs in at 25 pounds 11 ounces. Have about 100km on her so far and its a beast. Climbs very well, descends even better!

Favorite aspect (besides how it rides) is how simple and minimal the front cockpit is.

Has a fox talas 34 140
XX1 kit
Easton XC70 carbon post
Race face turbine stem, RF carbon bars
Mavic wheels
Nobby nics

She's a monster...


----------



## bervin (Jan 9, 2011)

New Ventana El Cap, really liking it so far :thumbsup:

Bret


----------



## Brandon_oma#692 (Mar 3, 2010)

New to me Karate Monkey. Really like it so far now the other bike that i spent more on is my loaner bike. Currently setup 1x3 manual shift. 32 x 20, 18, 16 will be switching to 1x2 30 x 18,15 or 14. The only reason i have 3 cogs on currently is i did not have enough spacers to run 2.

Velocity Dyad rims w/ xt hubs
avid bb7 160mm disc front avid linear pull rear.
used carbon fork on the way


----------



## shamrok (Aug 2, 2012)

'13 Carve Expert - just got back from throwing the newest addition of some Stanz Arches on it (priority lunch break material)


----------



## AirKuhl (Jun 11, 2012)

Great ride yesterday, just getting lost on purpose and stumbling upon an old burned out trestle.


----------



## muzzanic (Apr 28, 2009)

That is a good weight for that build, well done.

IMO if you need a Fox 34, You also need a dropper seat post.



CanmoreC said:


> Howdy all, here's a pic of my newly built Giant Trance.
> 
> View attachment 806210
> 
> ...


----------



## kyle204 (Apr 12, 2010)

Just picked up this yesterday. Very happy with my purchase so far!


----------



## Cenzobear (Oct 30, 2012)

I too, have a Rockhopper with way too much money into it  but IMO it's great and I wouldn't trade it for anything...









Frame: '13 Rockhopper 29
Fork: '12 dualair Reba RL(XX lockout on the way)
Group: full shimano Deore and XT casette(9speed)
Brakes: shimano Deore
Wheel set: Stan's flows ,aced to King ISO hubs with DT Comp. spokes
Running stock ground controls tubeless
Pedals: Deity decoy flats
Grips: custom ODI charger lock ons

Looking at about 28 pounds total

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## mattwatkins (Dec 7, 2007)

*Custom Ted James Reynolds 953 29er Cruiser*

Here's my custom Ted James Design Reynolds 953 29er Cruiser:









More pictures here:

Ted James 29er Cruiser: Pictures | Wheel of Misfortune

- Matt


----------



## s-wooooooo (Apr 7, 2008)




----------



## WarPigs (Dec 21, 2005)

*His and Hers*


----------



## adrisuta (Nov 29, 2011)

If the owners match each other as well as the bikes, you make a perfect couple.


----------



## JDM2797 (Sep 28, 2012)

I've had my Kona Splice for the past 2 years and it's served me well. This year I splurged and spent the money on a Manitou Tower Expert 120mm front fork(replaces the stock 80mm Suntour that was on it) and Specialized Ground Control tires(to replace the Geax Mezcal slicks). I'm a rather big guy 6'00" 280lbs, so the need for a bigger beefier fork was a must because the Suntour was always bottoming out and the pre-load knob wouldnt work. The Geax Mezcals were just horrible, no grip whatsoever. I'm looking to change the whole drivetrain out to a 2x10 system, some Stans ZTR Flow rims, and upgrade to hydraulic brakes so I can stop my forward momentum a little easier.


----------



## jammin (Dec 9, 2005)

Some very nice looking bikes in this thread. Couple pictures of my 2013 Specialized Camber Comp, I changed the bars to Race Face Turbines and the seat to a WTB Pure-V. I changed it from a 2x10 to a 1x10 using a Wolftoothcycling 32 tooth chainring. So Far love the gearing and the way this bike ride.


----------



## Martin.J.D (Jun 10, 2013)

Ghost SE 2930 - Upgraded tyres and Grips so far..


----------



## tennisfan76 (Jun 4, 2012)

Martin.J.D said:


> Ghost SE 2930 - Upgraded tyres and Grips so far..


Maybe this is a dumb question, but how do you get the bike to stand up while taking the picture? I don't see a kickstand???


----------



## Martin.J.D (Jun 10, 2013)

tennisfan76 said:


> Maybe this is a dumb question, but how do you get the bike to stand up while taking the picture? I don't see a kickstand???


I held the bike via the rear wheel, on a count of 3 I removed hand and my son took the picture


----------



## bilbobaggyshorts (Mar 31, 2013)

*My Lapierre XR FS 29er*

Here's my Lapierre XR, 24.4Ibs of French loveliness, Rapido:thumbsup:

Full Carbon Frame Set
RockShox Reba Fork
Mavic ST Wheels
SRAM XX1 Chainset
Shimano XT Shadow+ Mech
Shimano SLX Shifter
Formula RX Brakes
Thomson Setback Post
Fizik Tundra 2
Truvativ Carbon T30 Bar
WTB TCS Nano & Wolverine
Shimano XT Pedals


----------



## ElDuderino2412 (Oct 24, 2012)

tennisfan76 said:


> Maybe this is a dumb question, but how do you get the bike to stand up while taking the picture? I don't see a kickstand???


i usually just wedge a stick against my rear axle



Martin.J.D said:


> I held the bike via the rear wheel, on a count of 3 I removed hand and my son took the picture


LOL. You have to be quick to do that
Nice lawn BTW


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 7, 2004)

I use a stick (or similar propping device), one end on the ground and one end in my crank spindle hole.


----------



## Martin.J.D (Jun 10, 2013)

ElDuderino2412 said:


> LOL. You have to be quick to do that
> Nice lawn BTW


Very!  Thx, we like a nice green lawn


----------



## KK89 (May 21, 2013)

JDM2797 said:


> I've had my Kona Splice for the past 2 years and it's served me well. This year I splurged and spent the money on a Manitou Tower Expert 120mm front fork(replaces the stock 80mm Suntour that was on it) and Specialized Ground Control tires(to replace the Geax Mezcal slicks). I'm a rather big guy 6'00" 280lbs, so the need for a bigger beefier fork was a must because the Suntour was always bottoming out and the pre-load knob wouldnt work. The Geax Mezcals were just horrible, no grip whatsoever. I'm looking to change the whole drivetrain out to a 2x10 system, some Stans ZTR Flow rims, and upgrade to hydraulic brakes so I can stop my forward momentum a little easier.
> 
> View attachment 806820
> View attachment 806821
> View attachment 806822


I'm amazed you got this far with it almost stock.. I changed almost everything in few moths.. I just couln't live with the brakes, fork and whole drivetrain. Oh yeah had to change the stem too for better position.

Yours though looks nice.


----------



## dubbaduba (Jul 23, 2012)

Here is my Yeti SB95. Just picked her up today and can not wait to get her out on the trails this weekend. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## jallll (Dec 28, 2008)

my titus firelina


----------



## JDM2797 (Sep 28, 2012)

KK89 said:


> I'm amazed you got this far with it almost stock.. I changed almost everything in few moths.. I just couln't live with the brakes, fork and whole drivetrain. Oh yeah had to change the stem too for better position.
> 
> Yours though looks nice.


Thank you, It's nice to see someone else working off a Kona Splice platform. I like how you made it a single speed rigid, very unique, I like it. I've been waiting until things break to replace them, like my rear derailleur getting caught in a stick, just had to replace that. I'm getting to the point where everything stock is starting is starting to bend, break, or cause problems. Oh well, just another project.


----------



## YamaDan (Mar 24, 2011)




----------



## rcortez371 (Sep 26, 2012)

My first 29er! It started life as a 3x8 then 2x8 and finally 1x8. I had big dreams of all kinds of modds.









Then came the Mason! I just finished making some adjustments and getting her ready for a ride tomorrow.


----------



## zonoskar (Jan 22, 2004)

YamaDan said:


>


Drool!


----------



## Buster (Jan 4, 2004)




----------



## Epic_Dude (May 31, 2010)

A few pics of my Chinese Carbon 29er in the backyard.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*my Giant Xtc 0 29*

in their live area


----------



## mrheeee (Sep 27, 2012)

Just picked this up from Craigslist for $460. I think it was a decent price, what do you guys think? This setup is very light, but I don't have anything to weigh it with :-\

It came with Maxxis Ardent and Ignitor tires which I swapped with my brother for his stock Bontrager tires. He wanted knobby, I didn't. Swapped out the WTB saddle for something that matched better. Also, came with Time ATAC Carbon MTB pedals, which I'm going swap out for some platform pedals. I plan on changing the chainring from 32t to 36t and playing around with the rear cog (I ride more pavement than trail).

Redline Monocog Flight 29er
eXotic carbon fiber fork
Chris King headset
Handbuilt Maddux Explorer wheels
Surly 20t (on bike) and 18t rear cogs
Avid BB5? disk brakes (pretty weak)
Time A.T.A.C. Carbon MTB pedals
Aris Profile Design 80mm stem
Profile Design bar ends

Some camera phone shots :-\


----------



## haulinazz2112 (May 28, 2013)

*2013 Carve Expert*

2013 Carve Expert.....


----------



## larryarroyo (Mar 29, 2012)

*2012 rockhopper*


----------



## chomxxo (Oct 15, 2008)

My new Jet 9 Carbon, 22.3lbs in size XL.


----------



## macjager (Jun 15, 2013)

*Trek X-caliber artsy shot*

My new bike, 2012 Trek 29er, trails were empty last night, no danger of collision, not something you do on a Sunday afternoon. Taken in the nature area northern part of Budapest, Hungary.


----------



## drzewko (Jan 22, 2007)

Looks like Australia


----------



## macjager (Jun 15, 2013)

drzewko said:


> Looks like Australia


With a quick "flip" of the editing tool...I'm back in Budapest...


----------



## StJoeRider (May 30, 2013)

Nice sled. Awesome backdrop. I use to shoot portraits for money and I can spot a good drop.



chomxxo said:


> My new Jet 9 Carbon, 22.3lbs in size XL.
> 
> View attachment 808605
> 
> ...


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

This is with the stem from my Cannondale F9.


----------



## troycad (Dec 23, 2009)

Salsa Big Mama

























Gold is for da Hunnies!


----------



## tomfish (Aug 9, 2010)

pretty stoked on my new Pivot 429c


----------



## upupa97 (Jan 4, 2010)

sellaronda-hero 2013
Ready to go


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

tomfish said:


> pretty stoked on my new Pivot 429c


That bike looks EPIC! I love the color.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

rcortez371 said:


> My first 29er! It started life as a 3x8 then 2x8 and finally 1x8. I had big dreams of all kinds of modds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why did you decide to buy a Mason?


----------



## papaish (Sep 13, 2011)

I week old, and love'n it!


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

Man there are some sweet bikes in this thread! Haven't posted mine in a while.


----------



## Balm426 (Dec 20, 2006)

How are you liking it? I looked at buying it but it was just a little to small for me. Looked like it had some killer parts on it. Hope it rides great.



troycad said:


> Salsa Big Mama
> 
> View attachment 809442
> 
> ...


----------



## motomuppet (Sep 27, 2011)

WarPigs said:


> View attachment 806737


Pulau Ubin?


----------



## troycad (Dec 23, 2009)

Balm426 said:


> How are you liking it? I looked at buying it but it was just a little to small for me. Looked like it had some killer parts on it. Hope it rides great.


Rides awesome! It was definitely laced with some killer parts. I still have to get used to riding it like a 29er, as it is my first, and I've been on 26" for twenty plus years. Really tight and dialed in though. I'll try to get some action pics this weekend.


----------



## shephurd (Jun 18, 2013)

My monocog flight


----------



## MorsecodeNiner (May 29, 2013)

My Air9


----------



## MorsecodeNiner (May 29, 2013)

My RIP9


----------



## Fh1337 (May 29, 2012)

I have been riding my Cannondale since beginings of August, almost a year now.

The only changes I made since the picture was taken were the pedals, now they are clipless, added a BBB cyclocomputer and unfortunately I got distracted and went straight into a stone with the big drivetrain, needed to be replaced right away, most of the teeth within the area of the impact were heavily damaged.


----------



## Worm0898 (May 10, 2012)

My Gyro


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Fh1337 said:


> I have been riding my Cannondale since beginings of August, almost a year now.
> 
> The only changes I made since the picture was taken were the pedals, now they are clipless, added a BBB cyclocomputer and unfortunately I got distracted and went straight into a stone with the big drivetrain, needed to be replaced right away, most of the teeth within the area of the impact were heavily damaged.
> 
> View attachment 809888


I have been riding my Cannondale F9 for almost two years now, but I bought a 29er in January. I now have 65 miles on it, which I know is not much, but I only ride on weekends before summer.


----------



## WarPigs (Dec 21, 2005)

adrisuta said:


> If the owners match each other as well as the bikes, you make a perfect couple.


My bike is L, and wifey's is S


----------



## jjohns5 (May 7, 2011)

*13' Epic Expert*

XT brakes
XTR shifters
Mavic SLR's with s works set up tubeless
KMC SL chain
around 24lbs. maybe high 23 need to get it weighed again after wheels
Soon to have s works bars and seatpost


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

Here are mine, just got the B29 but have had the Haro for awhile


----------



## Epic_Dude (May 31, 2010)

A quick camera phone shot from my ride this morning.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

*First 29er - 2012 Trek Superfly 100 Pro*

I could not stomach the $7300 MSRP on this bike, so I built one from scratch for about $3200:


----------



## WarPigs (Dec 21, 2005)

motomuppet said:


> Pulau Ubin?


yes bro


----------



## Bobby12many (Apr 28, 2004)

more - Stache 8 - 21" - Imgur


----------



## troycad (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## Birdymkr (Jul 17, 2011)

Yeti SB 95 C


----------



## EisenWill (Jun 18, 2013)

'11 HiFi DLX


----------



## OllieQ (Jun 17, 2013)

My first...









I love her so much!


----------



## gago83 (Jun 28, 2013)

First post!! My rides....


----------



## EMG1133 (Jun 29, 2013)

gago83 said:


> First post!! My rides....


what year is that Cdale? just got my new ride a week ago. review soon to follow!


----------



## gago83 (Jun 28, 2013)

EMG1133 said:


> what year is that Cdale? just got my new ride a week ago. review soon to follow!
> 
> View attachment 811962


Nice new bike! Mine is a 2011 Flash 2.


----------



## IstongKowldPaRin (Apr 6, 2009)

proudly made in the Philippines.

pardon the background but the wallpaper is being changed.


----------



## Lyonx (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## Haggis (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MorsecodeNiner (May 29, 2013)

My EMD


----------



## JuXo (Nov 7, 2011)

Here is my Specialized Carve Pro 2013


----------



## gunner66 (Mar 16, 2013)

Airborne Hobgoblin Veterans Park Lexington KY


----------



## racerob (Aug 10, 2010)

*My 2012 Scott Spark Expert 29er*

Here it is with my "Street" setup on it for wheels and Speedster tires


----------



## sebcity (Jun 24, 2013)

AirKuhl said:


> Too busy riding to take a decent pic but here's the new ride in my back yard. :thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 805843


That's some backyard!!


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

*'13 canfield nimble 9*

just finished her last night. rides like a dream. 29er with 16.25" chain stays equals badazz fun


----------



## Epic_Dude (May 31, 2010)

^Very nice indeed!


----------



## Thumpy69 (Mar 1, 2013)

This is my 2011 HiFi Plus i picked up 2 months ago NOS. It just got its first total cleaning, its gonna sleep in the stand tonight.  I'll get some better pics of it up soon.


----------



## SFW84 (Jun 2, 2013)

13 rockhopper. i had some pennies lying around and i hummed and hawwed between a stumpjumper and a rockhopper. i went rockhopper because really? i don't see myself going to do anything crazy riding wise with the exception of maybe taking the bike to portland or later on this year.
rockshox recond gold, shimano xt chrank, diety decoy lt pedals (not in pic but put on today), easton haven carbon wheels with continental race king tires (i may change my rear i haven't decided yet). also not in pic is the raceface sixc handlebar and atlas 65mm stem
i like the set up going and hopefully i don't need to change anything on it in a long time


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

SFW84 said:


> View attachment 813121
> 
> 
> 13 rockhopper. i had some pennies lying around and i hummed and hawwed between a stumpjumper and a rockhopper. i went rockhopper because really? i don't see myself going to do anything crazy riding wise with the exception of maybe taking the bike to portland or later on this year.
> ...


Wow...your wheelset cost MORE than the entire bike! Nice....


----------



## SFW84 (Jun 2, 2013)

they came up as a steal that i couldn't say no to. and i'm not doing any DH stuff really. it's all cross country trails out here.


----------



## mrcyrus16 (Dec 31, 2011)

New to me as of a few days ago, Giant Anthem X2. Already changed the tires, bars, grips and seat, brakes will be next once the bank acct fills back up.

Absolutely love having a FS bike, my back truly appreciates it!


----------



## madaca (Jun 9, 2013)

Fuji 1.9 29er


----------



## friz (Dec 2, 2012)

My daughter needed a new bike and my wife gave me a limited budget for the build. This is the compromise I came up with.

On-One Scandal
X-fusion Slide Fork
Zee Shifting
SLX Brakes
Fire-X Crank Converted to 1X10 w/ Bash
Vuelta Wheels
Maxxis Ignitors
Cheap E-bay stem to get the fit right. Then will buy the real deal.


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

My wife's Salsa Spearfish...


----------



## DragonDriver (Feb 21, 2005)

*My 29er*








Jamis Dragon Race 29er


----------



## Tsetse (Aug 11, 2011)

*2013 Orange Gyro Pro*

Here is the beast I've been riding for the past few months, my Orange Gyro Pro. The only things I've added so far is a RockShox Reverb and 1x10 set-up with Renthal SR4 34T chainring and MRP 1.X chainguide. Soon I will probably replace the stock Mavic rims with Stan's Flow EX or Arch EX rims, fit 2.4/2.25 Maxxis Ardent tires tubeless, add offset shock bushings to slacken and lower the bike, add Renthal Fatbar Lite 10mm bars with Kevlar grips, and may go flat pedals and FiveTens. Love the bike so far!


----------



## cigarette1 (Jul 9, 2012)

Mine

G


----------



## ypocat (Sep 19, 2012)

racerob said:


> Here it is with my "Street" setup on it for wheels and Speedster tires
> View attachment 812857


what wheel is that? maker/model

thx


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

Here's my Carve at Waskosim's Rock on Martha's Vineyard.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

ypocat said:


> what wheel is that? maker/model
> 
> thx


Don't even bother - those Teny Magnesium disc wheels(Taiwan) are heavy as HELL, at 4.5 pounds EACH.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

cigarette1 said:


> Mine
> 
> G
> 
> View attachment 815135


Rep for the wfo


----------



## ypocat (Sep 19, 2012)

Zachariah said:


> Don't even bother - those Teny Magnesium disc wheels(Taiwan) are heavy as HELL, at 4.5 pounds EACH.


huh, that must be some angluar momentum! 

thx for the info, nothing about weight on their website.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

ypocat said:


> huh, that must be some angluar momentum!
> 
> thx for the info, nothing about weight on their website.


One of their eBay Distributors took the trouble to weigh it themselves:

29er Mountain Bike Disc Wheelset for SRAM Shimano 8 9 10 Speed Black | eBay


----------



## smithcreek (Nov 27, 2012)

Yeti ARC-c


----------



## trodaq (Jun 11, 2011)

*2012 Spearfish*

Latest build


----------



## elandy (Apr 14, 2011)

Spec enduro 29 XL size


----------



## caRpetbomBer (Jul 13, 2013)




----------



## bobbotron (Nov 28, 2007)

caRpetbomBer said:


> View attachment 815601


Woah, I didn't know Canadian tire made 29ers!


----------



## caRpetbomBer (Jul 13, 2013)

Yeah Canadian tire has a few 29er bikes. Mostly crap. The only part that's Canadian tire on my bike is the frame lol.


----------



## larryarroyo (Mar 29, 2012)

SFW84 said:


> View attachment 813121
> 
> 
> 13 rockhopper. i had some pennies lying around and i hummed and hawwed between a stumpjumper and a rockhopper. i went rockhopper because really? i don't see myself going to do anything crazy riding wise with the exception of maybe taking the bike to portland or later on this year.
> ...


Seems you almost upgraded all those stock parts on it..


----------



## Dimon Hell (Jul 12, 2013)

*Newbies are welcome?*

I'm new here, but want to show my bike too...
After i've watched all tough and shiny 29'ers from this thread, i feel little shy with my lame cycle, but...
It's a Cube Attention 29. Already change stock fork to Manitou Tower Expert and set Shimano M785 XT SPD Trail Pedals. Next year want to buy 29 carbon suspended frame and change wheelset.


----------



## Simpledesign (Jul 3, 2012)

Dimon Hell said:


> I'm new here, but want to show my bike too...
> After i've watched all tough and shiny 29'ers from this thread, i feel little shy with my lame cycle, but...
> It's a Cube Attention 29. Already change stock fork to Manitou Tower Expert and set Shimano M785 XT SPD Trail Pedals. Next year want to buy 29 carbon suspended frame and change wheelset.
> View attachment 815649


Welcome and as far as your bike....I'd rock it 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vadav (Jul 3, 2013)

A bit on the heavy side @13kg, but i recon thats perfect for noob like me to get some strengt into these legs..


----------



## Grahamlynn1 (May 21, 2013)

what does my postcount need to be to post pictures?


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

10.


----------



## Dimon Hell (Jul 12, 2013)

I post my pic, havin' only 5 posts!


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

I had noticed that, but figured you figured a way around it. Unless they changed it, the last time I read the FAQ it was 10. Did you post yours by embedding a link?


----------



## Dimon Hell (Jul 12, 2013)

Yeap - insert pic from URL.


----------



## watch_this (Jul 14, 2013)

Wow that is sick! Couple of questions.....

Where is that video shot?
Band and title of video soundtrack?



jhazard said:


> Finally got the smaller frame set up...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Grahamlynn1 (May 21, 2013)

awesome video of the airborne


----------



## Grahamlynn1 (May 21, 2013)

Me racing at the NorCal bogg's mountain.


----------



## Dimon Hell (Jul 12, 2013)

Lucky you! You have mountains!


----------



## baker_9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Here's my Trance!


----------



## mellowdave (Feb 3, 2010)

Untitled by Красный Октябрь, on Flickr


Untitled by Красный Октябрь, on Flickr


Untitled by Красный Октябрь, on Flickr

these are all out at Reimer's Ranch, Im currently putting the front chainrings and derailleur/shifter back on to do some endurance events this summer/fall.

I love this bike.


----------



## beerguitar69 (Nov 5, 2011)

*29er pictures*

My Salsa Big Mama. Been riding her almost a year now. Never once let me down. I have taken her to a bunch of places. Florida, Virginia, illinois, Iowa, the island of Majuro, and back home to Hawaii. The only thing that I original to when I got her is frame fork, shock and headset. My favorite bike so far.

X9 type 2 1x10
Hayes Stroker Ace
Stan's Arch EX
KS dropper
SDG Bel Air
Renthal fat bar lite 
Renthal stem
Sram XO carbon crank
Crank Bros 50/50 pedals


----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

beerguitar69 said:


> My Salsa Big Mama. Been riding her almost a year now. Never once let me down. I have taken her to a bunch of places. Florida, Virginia, illinois, Iowa, the island of Majuro, and back home to Hawaii. The only thing that I original to when I got her is frame fork, shock and headset. My favorite bike so far.
> 
> X9 type 2 1x10
> Hayes Stroker Ace
> ...


That bike sucks! ;-)


----------



## Tim2103 (Mar 8, 2012)

2013 Trek Superfly


----------



## beerguitar69 (Nov 5, 2011)

dgw2jr said:


> That bike sucks! ;-)


So does not being able to ride Sylvan.


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

mellowdave said:


> Untitled by Красный Октябрь, on Flickr


Continuing with the old car theme...


----------



## Kdowg65 (Jul 14, 2013)

*First 29er*

After being away from cycling for a long time I've decided to give it another go. Never owned mountain bike before, just road bikes but with more and more trails being built I thought a 29er would be a good cross between the two. Just got the bike today and have other add-ons coming this week. So far I love the bike.


----------



## Joe-n-TX (Feb 25, 2011)

My home build. From this


To this


I apologize for the cellphone pics


----------



## chernichovsky (Mar 11, 2011)

*Some custom Mades*

All around the 700C magic - Cross and MTB:thumbsup:


----------



## Bulldozer27 (Sep 16, 2005)

*New RS Pike & SID installed*


----------



## For Waukee (Jul 19, 2013)

What brand bike is that?


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

For Waukee said:


> What brand bike is that?


the one that says transition on it or the one that says giant?


----------



## Edward78 (Sep 26, 2012)

Here is my 03 Gary Fisher Paragon


----------



## meerkite (Oct 26, 2011)

Bulldozer27 said:


>


That transition bike looks kicka$$

Sent from my GT-N7105T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dimon Hell (Jul 12, 2013)

Such a beauty!


----------



## lcc (Dec 14, 2009)

Bottle cage now gone, and have since gone tubeless Conti Mtn King


----------



## Simpledesign (Jul 3, 2012)

Bulldozer27 said:


>


Well you have my full jealousy....I mean respect :thumbup:

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## the KING (Oct 8, 2005)

*MY CANYON SLX 29er 9.9*

this my new bike


----------



## funnyjr (Oct 31, 2009)

the KING said:


> this my new bike


Sexy!! Wt.? Frame size ??


----------



## mtb_dood (Dec 26, 2009)

Just got the hardtail last week and I love it! I have had my fair share of hardtails but this is my first carbon hardtail and I'm blown away by the ride quality. Obviously it's still a hardtail but it definitely takes the edge off.

Rocky Mountain Vertex 970 RSL:

Changed the cranks to XX, Truvativ Stylo T40 seatpost and Racing Ralph tires.



Orbea Occam carbon X0 build. Just changed the brakes to XTR, what a difference from the Sram brakes and quiet too!


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

My Superfly 100. This really is the quickest, best handling bike I've ever ridden for technical New England XC racing. I love it!


----------



## silent713 (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## Tim2103 (Mar 8, 2012)

JSumner13 said:


> My Superfly 100. This really is the quickest, best handling bike I've ever ridden for technical New England XC racing. I love it!


Sick bike!!


----------



## YamaDan (Mar 24, 2011)




----------



## bluntrager (Jul 7, 2013)

*2013 Trek Mamba*









Straight outta the shop! Removed the water bottle cage and got a Camelbak. Best decision ever.


----------



## dahmwern (Mar 9, 2013)

Testing out my new SLX brakes today at the McDowell Mountain range.


----------



## Luis M. (Jun 9, 2013)

Wow, some nice rides on here !! Congrats.


----------



## 6BR (Jun 17, 2013)

Got my new 2013 EMD frame put together over the weekend..Still waiting on my XT brakes from CRC...however I didnt let something as minute as brakes stop me so I rode it around the neighborhood and front yard this weekend like a kid with a new bike..Still need to tweak the virgin tower pro fork since im about 220#s (anyone with suggestions please pm me if you dont mind) but overall I'm very happy with the frame and components. My Last 2 mtbs were FS 26ers...this will be a nice change of pace and let me get back to my hardtail roots. Pic is kinda warshed out thanks to my old 3.2 megapixel camera phone..new pics to follow.

2013 Niner EMD arctic white
Manitou Tower pro
Stans Flows w/hope pro 2 evo hubs (gold), tubeless
Shimano XT groupo.with jagwire cables
Spank Spike pedals (on order)
KMC X10SL chain
Spank Royola bar (gold)
Odi Rouges
Easton EA90 stem
Easton C70 post
WTB rocket v saddle
Maxxis Crossmark/Ignitor


----------



## Mike123456 (May 14, 2013)

My trustworthy steed. Went out with some all mountains on the weekend. It was tough terrain, but my bike came through and took me through it. The photo is from my usual XC type rides.
Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 6BR (Jun 17, 2013)

the KING said:


> this my new bike


great looking bike...the frame itself is a sculpture


----------



## raymondy (Jul 16, 2013)

Bulldozer27 said:


> https://goo.gl/mNkDb


Great looking ride. What are the specs on the white bike?


----------



## allylaurente (Dec 11, 2012)

Here's my Niner RIP9 2014 Green.


----------



## allylaurente (Dec 11, 2012)

Sorry for the multiple image, I cannot delete the post.


----------



## Edward78 (Sep 26, 2012)

Thats alright it looks good i dont mind seeing it 3 times in a row


----------



## ROB2379 (Jul 22, 2013)

My slightly upgraded Trek Superfly AL Elite 2013.

XT Shadow Clutch Rear Mech
1x10 Conversion with E-Thirteen 34T Chainring and Chain guide
SDG Bel Air Saddle
Bonty Ergo RL Grips
2 x Bonty RL Bottle cages due to the heat wave in the UK!


----------



## Boberinoe (May 26, 2007)

*Banshee prime*

My new whip


----------



## Stopbreakindown (Jun 27, 2011)

2013 Nimble 9 (Lg) in Matte Black

Chub hub w/ 19T WI freewheel
Spesh OEM hub w/ DT Swiss RWS 9mm/100mm Thru Bolt
Salsa Gordo rims
Ikon 2.35 rear
Ardent 2.4 front
WI Eno cranks 32t chainring
Tange 127mm SQ/T BB
XT Hydros
VooDoo Zombie 500 fork
Crampon Pedals
Thomson seatpost and stem(90mm)
Bonty Crivitz Handlebars (may change to something wider)
Portland Design Grips (temp)

Effortless turning, great climbing, and fast.



















[


----------



## Edward78 (Sep 26, 2012)

I dont know what looks better the bike or where your at  Nice Bike Sir

Eddie



Stopbreakindown said:


> 2013 Nimble 9 (Lg) in Matte Black
> 
> Chub hub w/ 19T WI freewheel
> Spesh OEM hub w/ DT Swiss RWS 9mm/100mm Thru Bolt
> ...


----------



## Stopbreakindown (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks E, 

High desert trail system in Gallup, NM.


----------



## In-Yo-Grill (Jul 19, 2011)

madaca said:


> Fuji 1.9 29er


I knew that spot in the woods looked familiar. I'd like to toss those freekn' taggers off one of those "Dangerous Cliffs"


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

My stealth Coconino with Alfine 8sp on board.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

In-Yo-Grill said:


> I'd like to toss those freekn' taggers off one of those "Dangerous Cliffs"


drift alert...Pack a can of spray paint and erase that territorial pissing. One person taking action can make a huge difference. If you care to, contact the management agency; you could score points for MTBers. Our local USFS people actually supply the paint.

Cheers...keep rolling the big hoops.


----------



## mat g (Sep 5, 2011)

This Felt was broken at DS drop-out. I did the repair and build it with some spare/old parts. The only new part is the X-Fusion fork. Not bad for a free bike!

Build:
X-Fusion slide 29
Felt Nine small
LB carbon rims
Noir carbon crankset 32t
Reverb dropper
Slr titanium
Easton ea50 bar
Ashima Ai2 rotor (66g!)
Avid juicy 3 (so old but ok)
Egg beater
Conti tire


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

stopbreakingdown, Beautiful bike! I must have ridden with you this spring, no? Gallup ride was so fun, I can see why you built it like this. A fat tire on front could be fun.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

The most fun you can have with your pants on

So I ride pantsless to try and keep things in perspective.

Gen 1 Nimble 9, Chromag cockpit, Hope X2 brakes, 1x9 SRAM shifting Zee.


----------



## Hairnet (Jul 23, 2013)

I've been riding this for the last few weeks after having been on a late 80's U-brake mtb.


----------



## sand0kan (Jun 6, 2010)

The Niner RDO series is completed:

The RIP still needs some finetuning but 95% complete.

The pica of the other 2 isn't recent. Still need to make one.


----------



## Peddlin' Fool (Jul 22, 2013)

*Stumpy FSR comp - 2013*

On this day.., KOM N. Creek backwards @ Alafia River state Park!


----------



## Burra (May 31, 2013)

My new baby.


----------



## dahmwern (Mar 9, 2013)

^ Why rigid? ^

XC Racing?


----------



## Burra (May 31, 2013)

What I feel is better awareness of your body positioning on the bike, make you stronger rider & smoother, is just a whole new experience; great training tool for dh and enduro, you jump on a suspension bike after riding a rigid and is just to easy/faster.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Here is my Cobia with a 180mm Shimano XT front rotor.


----------



## Edward78 (Sep 26, 2012)

Love it very nice congrats and enjoy



CannondaleF9 said:


> Here is my Cobia with a 180mm Shimano XT front rotor.
> View attachment 819186
> 
> View attachment 819187


----------



## Ranger Mac (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## Pisgah2000 (Nov 16, 2009)

Nice bikes in here. I recently added a set of tacky-looking wheels to mine:


----------



## madaca (Jun 9, 2013)

allylaurente said:


> Here's my Niner RIP9 2014 Green.
> View attachment 818163


Man I really like that color scheme. Nice ride.


----------



## Epic_Dude (May 31, 2010)

Pisgah2000 said:


> Nice bikes in here. I recently added a set of tacky-looking wheels to mine:


Nice Lynsky, almost bought one of those myself (without the tacky wheels ).


----------



## Burra (May 31, 2013)

dahmwern said:


> ^ Why rigid? ^
> 
> XC Racing?


I reckon is faster.


----------



## the KING (Oct 8, 2005)

funnyjr said:


> Sexy!! Wt.? Frame size ??


Hello Funnyjr the size medium


----------



## grizzler (Mar 30, 2009)

There's a bike in there somewhere...


----------



## Mossyman34 (May 4, 2013)

Here is a video of me riding my 29er at the Narrowneck trail in the Blue Mountains (the views on this trail are amazing)


----------



## EOS_ (Dec 16, 2012)

Grizzler, other than that bike, I like that foto! Good idea, light, composition and of course the bookeh.


----------



## grizzler (Mar 30, 2009)

EOS_ said:


> Grizzler, other than that bike, I like that foto! Good idea, light, composition and of course the bookeh.


Thanks EOS, couldn't help myself when the light was shining through!


----------



## dahmwern (Mar 9, 2013)

I love me some hardtails in the forest! That picture looks very nice, great framing.


----------



## Edward78 (Sep 26, 2012)

Went on a ride this morning and thought I would snap some pics of my ride.


----------



## crazybeach (Jan 24, 2011)

My bikes


----------



## dahmwern (Mar 9, 2013)

What HT is the 2nd picture? It looks hot!


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

dahmwern said:


> What HT is the 2nd picture? It looks hot!


I believe it to be a Trek Superfly.


----------



## bluntrager (Jul 7, 2013)

allylaurente said:


> Here's my Niner RIP9 2014 Green.
> View attachment 818163


how is it standing on its own??? Did you PhotoShop out the kickstand?


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

Didn't you know that Niner's can defy gravity


----------



## crazybeach (Jan 24, 2011)

dahmwern said:


> What HT is the 2nd picture? It looks hot!


2011 trek superfly xx 1x10 build (except crankset)


----------



## spena (Aug 1, 2013)

Giant Talon 29er 0
ODI Rogue Grips
Nukeproof Neutron Pedals

Great bike!


----------



## Edward78 (Sep 26, 2012)

Love those Giant Bikes she is sexy for sure



spena said:


> View attachment 821153
> 
> 
> Giant Talon 29er 0
> ...


----------



## Fastblack (Jul 8, 2013)

At South Mountain in Phoenix


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Here is my epic 2013 Trek Cobia with upgraded tires and a 180mm front rotor.


----------



## Ride3607 (Jul 29, 2013)

*Yeti!!!*















Just added this to the quiver. One pic is the first ride at Walker Ranch outside Boulder,CO and the other is a weekend get away in Steamboat.


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

Salsa Big Mama with Salsa Semi rims hand laced to 36H XT hubs, XT Brakes and derailers, LX shifters and crank, Reba XX forks, Race Face bars, stem and post, WTB pro gel seat. Quickly becoming my all time favorite.


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

My other full squish:










Niner WFO9 with Halo Freedom Disc wheels. Thinking about trading out the Avid brakes for my Shimano LX brakes on my Jamis. Love riding this bike too, especially down the hills, but not as good of an all rounder like my Salsa is.


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

My first 29er: '08 Jamis Dakota 29er:










WTB Dual Duty rims, Reba Race forks, Shimano LX brakes. I converted it to SS with an Soul Convert kit and really enjoy its current configuration. I am considering selling it though, as I have too many bikes in the garage right now! 8 bikes in all with the kids bikes too... and I need the room to park the cars.


----------



## Livewire88 (Jun 15, 2013)

And sat in front of its skinny brother


----------



## dahmwern (Mar 9, 2013)

My Specialized HT 29er being compared to the wheel size of my friends GT Avalanche. This was taken at the Browns Ranch Trailhead after a nice morning ride around the McDowell Mountain Range.


----------



## thrash_273 (Apr 24, 2013)

replacing this suntour xcm with rockshox recon air(just waiting for it)


----------



## Spdu4ia (Aug 6, 2009)

2013 Gt timberline with some upgrades. Just a great inexpensive bike to trail ride on ...


----------



## Burra (May 31, 2013)

grizzler said:


> There's a bike in there somewhere...


Sexy.


----------



## Budzer (Aug 5, 2013)

*Intense Hard Eddie 29er*



















View attachment 822208


----------



## Ati007 (Jul 3, 2012)

*my new 2013 SJ FSR COMP 29er*


----------



## Edward78 (Sep 26, 2012)

I want one of these so bad. So nice



Budzer said:


> View attachment 822207
> View attachment 822209
> View attachment 822207
> View attachment 822208


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

budzer that is a sweet ride. what does she weigh and are you getting carbon wheels?


----------



## Britishnate (Nov 23, 2010)

My new Fuel Ex9 29


----------



## rzims (Sep 7, 2005)

Just finished building up a Haro FLC29 frame I got second hand. 
Haven't actually got it out on the trails yet.


----------



## cd26 (Aug 5, 2013)

2013 sworks sub 20lb


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

New ride. 130mm travel at 24.0 lb.

Frame: Scott Genius 900
Fork: RockShox Pike 140mm
Drivetrain: XX1
Brakes: XTR Trail
Cockpit: ENVE
Wheels: ENVE AM front, ENVE XC rear

Fun bike!


----------



## esw116 (May 10, 2012)

Sup guys! I've been riding MTB for a while now but a couple days ago I got my first 29er!

2012 Specialized Camber Comp 29. The awesome Spec dealer near me (with a huge inventory) had this one - as well as many other 2012's - on clearance, which I took full advantage of.

Already took it for its maiden trail ride and absolutely killed it. It's on a loop I'm really familiar with. Beat my old lap record by two freaking minutes. And that was the first time out on the thing, and I haven't even switched to tubeless yet!


----------



## jjkuhn818 (May 6, 2011)

*2013 Tallboy*

Here's my new Tallboy with X9 build and Easton EA70 XCT wheels. Totally amazed with my first 29'er.


----------



## Tim2103 (Mar 8, 2012)

The last three bikes are all badass (Scott, Specialized, and Santa Cruz)!!


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Tim2103 said:


> The last three bikes are all badass (Scott, Specialized, and Santa Cruz)!!


As were the three thousand before them. :thumbsup:


----------



## 20niner (Jan 9, 2010)

My three Single Speeds.


IMG_3103 by OddPix1, on Flickr


IMG_3449 by OddPix1, on Flickr


DSCF0163 by OddPix1, on Flickr


----------



## michihir0 (Apr 20, 2010)

'13 trancer x29er 1 
X9 shifters / X0 FD everything else stock

cut steerer / flipped stem, like it much better now.


----------



## Fastblack (Jul 8, 2013)

michihir0 said:


> '13 trancer x29er 1
> X9 shifters / X0 FD everything else stock
> 
> cut steerer / flipped stem, like it much better now.


Really love the look of that bike. Was my first choice before going with the Stumpy FSR.


----------



## mnyquist (Sep 18, 2009)

Just made a few upgrades:

Chris King Ceramic PF30
Hollowgram crank
Formula R1 Racing brakes
Went from a 180 to a 160 rotor up front
Schwalbe RoRo, RaRa both snakeskin


----------



## Dusty Trails (Jul 24, 2011)

111011170639 by jpottsphotography, on Flickr


----------



## LONO100 (Jan 10, 2012)

my first 29 and loving it


----------



## YamaDan (Mar 24, 2011)




----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

My newly built, way too clean Karate Monkey...gettin' her dirty tonight!


----------



## selin (Nov 20, 2009)

*Wow!!!*



20niner said:


> My three Single Speeds.
> 
> 
> IMG_3103 by OddPix1, on Flickr
> ...


All steel, all wonderful!!!

Is everything ok with the conversion on the Niner?
Are you going to "beltify" the Ritchey?


----------



## Kuttermax (Sep 4, 2011)

Here's my Niner Jet 9 RDO (V1).

SRAM XO 2x10
Enve AM wheelset
Thompson Elite Dropper

Once available, plan to ditch the XO brakes and switch to the new XTR's.










https://www.dropbox.com/s/h7f7yqoudkv2uy0/2013-07-26 20.09.10.jpg


----------



## 20niner (Jan 9, 2010)

selin said:


> All steel, all wonderful!!!
> 
> Is everything ok with the conversion on the Niner?
> Are you going to "beltify" the Ritchey?


Many thanks.
The Ritchey will stay as is, I like the power I can generate from the chain and that frame when I am racing.
I spent 60 km's on the Niner yesterday and will be doing a three day race this coming weekend, I will give some feedback after that, but all looks good thus far.


----------



## muzzanic (Apr 28, 2009)

That's a nice bike you got there.



Kuttermax said:


> Here's my Niner Jet 9 RDO (V1).
> 
> SRAM XO 2x10
> Enve AM wheelset
> ...


----------



## dovebiker (Jul 22, 2013)

Here's my P29er running a rigid 440mm fork - P35 rims on Hope hubs and managed to squeeze some Surly Knards on for a bit of fun - back to regular rubber on the back as zero clearance meant tyre rub. I've got a custom titanium frame coming which is pretty well a P29er / Krampus mash-up.


----------



## dubstatic (Sep 12, 2012)

my flash, few upgrades. love the bike.


----------



## fbabrove (Nov 9, 2011)

*Jamis Dragon 29er Sport*

Love the steel ride so far.


----------



## ODrivePro29r (Aug 15, 2013)

Picked this up about a week ago. Overdrive pro.


----------



## Ericsson (Apr 24, 2013)

Loving these bikes.


----------



## Hammie (Aug 1, 2013)

Picked up my first MTB ever. I have not been on a bike since the early 90's and those were my BMX bikes.

I got it to ride with my kids and exercise.

I am really enjoying to so far. I'm sure I will get that upgrade itch and will upgrade my fork first. 

I am 5'6", 165lbs with a 30" inseam and got the 15.5" frame. I seem to be right in-between frame sizes...

Anyway, here is a pic.


----------



## Rolling In Peace (Jul 20, 2012)

*2012 Niner RIP 9*


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

brentos said:


> New ride. 130mm travel at 24.0 lb.
> 
> Frame: Scott Genius 900
> Fork: RockShox Pike 140mm
> ...


I don't see the image attachments. I'm also surprised you don't have a dropper post on that dreamy build either.


----------



## Invictus30 (Jul 7, 2011)

My mostly stock 23" Stache 7, first 29er and I'm loving it!


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

Varaxis said:


> I don't see the image attachments. I'm also surprised you don't have a dropper post on that dreamy build either.


Pics have been so flaky lately, they show up for me (cookies maybe?)

Links to photos.

https://fcdn.mtbr.com/attachments/29er-bikes/822620d1375767951-post-pictures-your-29er-genius.jpg

https://fcdn.mtbr.com/attachments/29er-bikes/822619d1375767948-post-pictures-your-29er-genius2.jpg

A Reverb Stealth is due in the mail tomorrow! I wasn't in a hurry to get it on there as the bikes main intent was to be ridden on long days in the mountains (9,000'+ vert), and raced pro XC. I'm also trying to keep weight in check coming off a 22.0 lb Spark. Baby steps. I'm a recovering weight weenie.

That said it should still be sub 25 lb with the dropper.


----------



## kev84 (Jun 23, 2011)

*Here's my new one!*

Just picked it up a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Hmm, I don't know why I don't see a number others' mtbr attachments. I changed to and from my ISP's DNS to google's public one with dns cache flush, different browsers, incognito/private browser mode, etc. to try and eliminate possible issues on my end. I see MTBR announced attachments were "down" until the 9th, but it still seems to be kind of wonky. All I see is clear.gif when I attempt to see others attachments that were posted about a week ago. Maybe it applies to only images uploaded on the 9th or before that.


----------



## selin (Nov 20, 2009)

20niner said:


> Many thanks.
> The Ritchey will stay as is, I like the power I can generate from the chain and that frame when I am racing.


What do you mean? Doesn't belt have "direct" feeling like chain on SS?
I'm looking forward to the feedback.


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

Chain is 95-98 % efficient belt is only 90% efficient. Energy is used to bend the belt and the teeth rubbing on the pulleys. Both require more energy than bending a chain and the links rubbing on the teeth. Main advantage of belt is almost no maintenance for a few thousand miles then you change the belt.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

yourdaguy said:


> Chain is 95-98 % efficient belt is only 90% efficient. Energy is used to bend the belt and the teeth rubbing on the pulleys. Both require more energy than bending a chain and the links rubbing on the teeth. Main advantage of belt is almost no maintenance for a few thousand miles then you change the belt.


I thought the main advantage was looks? Like a Lefty.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

SS Hack said:


> I thought the main advantage was looks? Like a Lefty.


You are highly facetious or badly misinformed on both products.


----------



## Hooters (Nov 26, 2011)

My Tallboy


----------



## 200Duece (Jun 24, 2013)

dovebiker said:


> Here's my P29er running a rigid 440mm fork - P35 rims on Hope hubs and managed to squeeze some Surly Knards on for a bit of fun - back to regular rubber on the back as zero clearance meant tyre rub. I've got a custom titanium frame coming which is pretty well a P29er / Krampus mash-up.


Loving your bike. The Red White and Blue Ritchey frames are awesome. What seat post are you running It looks like it has a ton of offset, how much?


----------



## muzzanic (Apr 28, 2009)

This is with a new oiled chain, with a half worn chain & at the end of a long dusty ride, the belt will have narrowed the gap & even passed it in some cases.



yourdaguy said:


> Chain is 95-98 % efficient belt is only 90% efficient. Energy is used to bend the belt and the teeth rubbing on the pulleys. Both require more energy than bending a chain and the links rubbing on the teeth. Main advantage of belt is almost no maintenance for a few thousand miles then you change the belt.


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

Even a dusty chain bends around sprockets and rings easily and falls on the tooth smoothly. A perfect chain is 98% efficient and a dusty somewhat dry chain is 95% efficient. Rusty chains are another matter altogether but I never let mine get rusty. Gates even admits these figures are accurate, but claims their advantage is zero maintenance for a long period.


----------



## dinoadventures (May 2, 2008)

Before:









After:


----------



## JuXo (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## thrash_273 (Apr 24, 2013)

from yesterdays ride, w/ my 1 week old (used) 2013 Trance x2


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

My first 29er, SS and first hard tail in almost 20 years. Not complete but rollin' none the less. I love this bike!


----------



## Tim2103 (Mar 8, 2012)

Potato Creek! Love that trail



Invictus30 said:


> My mostly stock 23" Stache 7, first 29er and I'm loving it!
> 
> 
> 
> [


----------



## Haggis (Jan 21, 2004)

Interesting to see the number of hardtails, in a variety of materials, in this thread. I think the 29 HT has become the consummate everyday MTB, and with new-school geometry, deservedly so...


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

I would tend to agree with that. And add that SS 29er hardtails are also a trend.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Finally got it built up


----------



## dovebiker (Jul 22, 2013)

200Duece said:


> Loving your bike. The Red White and Blue Ritchey frames are awesome. What seat post are you running It looks like it has a ton of offset, how much?


Seatpost is an FSA K-Force with 32mm offset - running the shorter fork steepens the seattube so the big layback puts it back nearer where it should be.


----------



## El Dog Butt (Aug 16, 2013)

*2012 El Mariachi Ti*


----------



## mtnbkr29 (Jan 8, 2013)

That's a great looking bike! What kind of seat post do you have on there ?


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

mtnbkr29 said:


> That's a great looking bike! What kind of seat post do you have on there ?


Who are you asking? There are 3108 posts above you, please quote the post that you are asking the question.


----------



## kaiser2 (Jul 27, 2008)

I don't think I've posted either of mine in this thread. So here goes...

Salsa Horsethief.















On One Scandal.


----------



## Tomi55 (Aug 18, 2013)

My bike


----------



## -Paulie- (Aug 1, 2013)

Cabin at the top of Green Mountain Trails in Pittsfield, VT.

'07 Gary Fisher X-Caliber, upgraded with a performance enhancing Dead sticker.


----------



## JasBluBoi (Feb 20, 2013)

2011 Niner RIP9.


----------



## akaflash (Aug 18, 2013)

2013 Scott Park 930


----------



## pulser (Dec 6, 2004)

HitmenOnlyInc said:


> My first 29er, SS and first hard tail in almost 20 years. Not complete but rollin' none the less. I love this bike!


Hey I know where that is.


----------



## Saar// (Aug 18, 2013)

*2013 Cube Elite Super HPC 29*


----------



## akaflash (Aug 18, 2013)

Good looking bike - that CUBE!
Do you ever drop your chain? I noticed there's no chain guide.



Saar// said:


> View attachment 824948


----------



## El Dog Butt (Aug 16, 2013)

Not sure if your question is regarding the ElMarTi's seat post but, if so, its a Ritchey Comp


----------



## Edward78 (Sep 26, 2012)

My new toy 2011 Rig got it today from Craig's List first SS cant wait to get some time on the saddle.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

Edward78 said:


> My new toy 2011 Rig got it today from Craig's List first SS cant wait to get some time on the saddle.


 was that bike ever ridden before you bought it? looks brand new


----------



## Edward78 (Sep 26, 2012)

Not much the tires have no wear at all on them. I have heard bad things about the dropouts on these but for $500 I could not pass it up.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

thats a good buy


----------



## The ///Man (Jul 6, 2013)

Nothing fancy but it's been treating me well. 2013 mamba


----------



## Tasselhof (Nov 18, 2008)

Vassago Bandersnatch, last ride


















V


----------



## buzzkill911 (Aug 19, 2013)

My 2012 Giant XTC Composite 1


----------



## Edward78 (Sep 26, 2012)

Some more pics of my new to me Rig just put a Set of 2,4" Vee Rubber Speed R Tires on her also put over 20 miles on her today as well. Mostly road miles but did cut through some old farm roads as well.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

2013 Trek Cobia at Mount Ascutney on Saturday.


----------



## audi29er (Jul 6, 2008)

Just put it together today, new inbred frame and spare parts I had laying around.


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

Another of my Scandal after my ride today.


----------



## Dian3men (Aug 19, 2013)

maiden voyage pulling Annabel in her trailer up the Glacial Drumlin trail.


----------



## antonio (Jan 18, 2005)

FS:


Commuter:


Hardtail:


----------



## akaflash (Aug 18, 2013)

The "orange" one is really sharp looking. Looks comfortable too.


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

How do you get TWO red "chicklets" after only 10 posts?


----------



## thrash_273 (Apr 24, 2013)

2013 trance x2


----------



## blue_biker (Sep 7, 2008)

New









Old









Street


----------



## toddyyee (Aug 21, 2013)

*My Surly Krampus*

Surly Krampus with hammerschmidt crank. 
White brothers rock solid fork


----------



## akaflash (Aug 18, 2013)

Just upgrade the wheels with my new Mavic SLR. They are stronger, stiffer, and track a whole lot better than any other wheel I have tried. They weight only slightly less than the ZTR Crest 29, but we are talking about very few grams here - they really shine as being stiff.


----------



## blue_biker (Sep 7, 2008)

^^^ very nice. Bike just looks right with mud on her.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

*2014 Enduro Expert 29er SE*

Took my first real ride on it today and gotta say this bike is awesome. I sold my 2013 Stumpjumper Expert Carbon 29er because the rear end was too long and got a 2013 S-Works Enduro Carbon 26er. That bike was too twitchy. This is just the bike I've been waiting for!


----------



## akaflash (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks! Just a quick 10 mile today - stopped couple of times to adjust a few things... but tomorrow will be even more fun!



blue_biker said:


> ^^^ very nice. Bike just looks right with mud on her.


----------



## sebcity (Jun 24, 2013)

Trek Cobia


----------



## thedubsack85 (Aug 20, 2011)

My first 29r, Still looks weird to me cause this pretty light hard tail has more tire to it than my old DH rig! Lol could not bet the price! 500+tax only shipped!


----------



## tapout24 (Aug 22, 2013)

My first 29er got it about 2 weeks ago

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mark729 (Apr 6, 2013)

Airborne Gurdian & Vitus Zircon 29VR


----------



## akaBrowntown (Nov 28, 2012)

Giant Tx2


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

This is my first 29er, Carbon Camber Pro. 
I was one of those 29er hater but now I'm sold.

I'll keep my 26in for the real technical stuff but this bike is for everything else.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

Hows that chain staying on browntown? Just clutch derailure and race face ring?


----------



## n8iveguy (Aug 17, 2013)

*New guy here (first post)*

New here to the forum, and this is my first post. Here are my 29er's


----------



## eric_syd (Nov 10, 2005)

*My new Cranky IX-r Titanium*

I had been thinking of a Titanium frame for a long time and I found a reasonably priced one off-eBay recently, so decided to give it a try.
It's an imported Ti frame , Australian design by Cranky products Australia (Sunshine Coast company) manufactured in China. They are sold as frame only, and are only available direct from the importer. By the way, if the intention was for the name to be Twenty nine in Latin, it should have been IXX-r but...
I quickly swapped all the parts from my steel Zion 737 and went for a ride and a few pictures. Here we go:


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

My Cobia looking its best, with new Cannondale D3 dual lock on grips.


----------



## edle (Jul 18, 2012)

*Here is mine. I have 3 rides with it and I'm impressed.*

This is my 2012 Moots MootoX. This is my first hardtail geared 29er. I have 3 rides with it and I'm impressed.


----------



## akaBrowntown (Nov 28, 2012)

Fuglio said:


> Hows that chain staying on browntown? Just clutch derailure and race face ring?


Non-Clutch Rd. First ride this weekend. I had more chainslap witht he 2x front ring though, iv ridden around and popped off ledges to hear slap and nothing. Im hoping I dont have any chain issues. If it becomes an issue then next step is clutch der.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

akaBrowntown said:


> Non-Clutch Rd. First ride this weekend. I had more chainslap witht he 2x front ring though, iv ridden around and popped off ledges to hear slap and nothing. Im hoping I dont have any chain issues. If it becomes an issue then next step is clutch der.


Nice im looking at getting one. For now i just have a paul components FD guide. It works great un less you pedal during a hit

Chain Keeper from Paul Component Engineering


----------



## mbogosia (Aug 2, 2004)

Here is my 2008 Bianchi Sok


----------



## Kiwi_GR_Biker (Nov 17, 2012)

Up till now I have been riding a medium Aspect that felt slightly too big. Switched to a small Scale and it feels perfect. It is the entry level Scale 970 but although it's entry level I reckon it has the best paint job/graphics of the 2013 aluminum Scales. Just my opinion of course.


----------



## Mossyman34 (May 4, 2013)

Heres some video of me riding down a rocky as hill and my 29er shruggin it off.


----------



## freeko (Feb 20, 2005)

My Satori...

Satori 2012 
2X10 Sram X7
Hope Tech M4
Revelation 140mm
KS seatpost with remote
Homemade carbon bashguard
BioniconC-Guide chainguide
Sun Charger Expert wheelset with Hans Dampf tubeless tyres

13,4 kg


----------



## zombie racer (May 1, 2013)

edle said:


> This is my 2012 Moots MootoX. This is my first hardtail geared 29er. I have 3 rides with it and I'm impressed.
> 
> View attachment 827819


Awesome ride:thumbsup:


----------



## zombie racer (May 1, 2013)

Here is the new one i just got. Two rides so far. Love the lefty. 
2013 cannondale F29 2


----------



## dcarterdman (Apr 13, 2006)

You call that rocky? That is a smooth and easy trail in Arizona.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

dcarterdman said:


> You call that rocky? That is a smooth and easy trail in Arizona.


Post your own video then


----------



## Hammie (Aug 1, 2013)

dcarterdman said:


> You call that rocky? That is a smooth and easy trail in Arizona.





Fuglio said:


> Post your own video then


Frederick Watershed Downhill 11.27.11 - YouTube

Frederick watershed "Iceberg" part 3 11/4/12 - YouTube

Not my videos, nor am I claiming to be an expert, but this is what the trails look like in my backyard... I might call them a bit rocky.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

Hammie said:


> Frederick Watershed Downhill 11.27.11 - YouTube
> 
> Frederick watershed "Iceberg" part 3 11/4/12 - YouTube
> 
> Not my videos, nor am I claiming to be an expert, but this is what the trails look like in my backyard... I might call them a bit rocky.


That looks like a jump line. Not rocky but very cool.
This is rocky. If you look in the top left there a person for scale

<img src=https://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d141/mrpea9999/1203121653.jpg border=0 alt=>


----------



## Hammie (Aug 1, 2013)

Fuglio said:


> That looks like a jump line. Not rocky but very cool.
> This is rocky. If you look in the top left there a person for scale
> 
> <img src=https://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d141/mrpea9999/1203121653.jpg border=0 alt=>


My pants are officially soiled... and all bones broken...


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*my Giant Xtc 0 29 2013*

replaced tires with Kenda Nevegal 2.25 and saddle Smp Glide


----------



## dakotakid (Jun 25, 2007)

Third ride last night. Dreams of speed and joy come true.


----------



## dakotakid (Jun 25, 2007)

Third ride. Sweet Jesus.


----------



## dcarterdman (Apr 13, 2006)

This rocky.
National Trail Phoenix Arizona Video - Pinkbike
Look at this video


----------



## dcarterdman (Apr 13, 2006)

Another Arizona video
Geronimo trail South Mountain Arizona Az Downhill - YouTube
Check this one out


----------



## Edward78 (Sep 26, 2012)

Thats nice very cool and it looks like a nice drop at the end even if that wasn't the trail.



dcarterdman said:


> This rocky.
> National Trail Phoenix Arizona Video - Pinkbike
> Look at this video


----------



## dcarterdman (Apr 13, 2006)

It is all the trail. The trails here are very technical and rocky on most of trails around here. Full suspension and tubless tires are a must.we also wear padding even on cross country rides


----------



## Edward78 (Sep 26, 2012)

I know I just came back 2 days ago from a trip out to Utah. It is so different out there than the east coast but its a blast. I don't even own a full suspension bike but I did rent one out there to use for a few days


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

dcarterdman said:


> This rocky.
> National Trail Phoenix Arizona Video - Pinkbike
> Look at this video


Nice riding dude looks like a fun trail.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

dcarterdman said:


> It is all the trail. The trails here are very technical and rocky on most of trails around here. Full suspension and tubless tires are a must.we also wear padding even on cross country rides


had to dig this one up... its got some rocks


----------



## Sprinter-Falia (Mar 13, 2013)

*My Stumpy FSR EVO*

Cutthroat Pass Washington State


----------



## Edward78 (Sep 26, 2012)

Dam that is some rocks very nice



Fuglio said:


> had to dig this one up... its got some rocks


----------



## Alexandre Dalla Pria (May 26, 2013)

Alexandre Dalla 
Scott Aspect 950


----------



## TheGoat31 (Feb 3, 2009)

*New 29er Owner!*

Just finished building up my Yelli and it is also my first 29er. I moved over from a 26 FS. I am yet to have it in the trails but that should be changing this week.

Small Raw Yelli Screamy
Fox 32 Float 120mm Kashima Coating
Shimano XT Brakes
XX1 crank w 30t chainring
X9 shifter and derailleur
Green CK hubs on ZTR Arch Ex rims (10mm thru axle rear)
Conti Mountain King II tires

Enjoy!


----------



## giantsaam (Dec 10, 2006)

*My First Niner*


























Braappp!


----------



## dustman (Jan 8, 2013)

I put together a nice Stumpy vs. Tallboy LTc video over Labor Day. Check It out!!!
Specialized Stumpy vs. Santa Cruz Tallboy LTc - YouTube


----------



## A DuB (Jul 9, 2013)

nice vid


----------



## renderedtoast (Dec 6, 2006)

dustman said:


> I put together a nice Stumpy vs. Tallboy LTc video over Labor Day. Check It out!!!
> Specialized Stumpy vs. Santa Cruz Tallboy LTc - YouTube


Where was the riding done at, and why wasn't I invited??


----------



## renderedtoast (Dec 6, 2006)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> Took my first real ride on it today and gotta say this bike is awesome. I sold my 2013 Stumpjumper Expert Carbon 29er because the rear end was too long and got a 2013 S-Works Enduro Carbon 26er. That bike was too twitchy. This is just the bike I've been waiting for!


Sweet bike, but I've got a 2014 29 Enduro Comp, and mine came with a black Pike and Formula brakes. Your bike looks like a 2013.


----------



## mbogosia (Aug 2, 2004)

Threw some new hoops on my 2008 Bianchi Sok. Some Easton ea70 xtc's.


----------



## av8or (Jun 9, 2013)

'12 scott spark elite bought new 3 mos ago.. all xt drive train components ( replaced shifters, cassette and chains to xt except the stock slx front derailleurs ).. and just recently got the mavic crossmax st 29 wheelset..


----------



## Westache (Aug 30, 2013)

*My first MTB*

Raced 20" as a kid and just got back in to action. My first bike is a 2013 Stache 8. Bike is stock save Azonic 420's and a slight trim on the bars and seat post.

Upcoming mods. will be single front ring and removal of associated parts. Carbon post and bars, Azonic Flat Iron pedals, WTB wolverines in tubeless configuration.

Took this shot yesterday at the Lake Geneva Canopy trail in Wisconsin.


----------



## toingtoing (May 3, 2010)

Titus Rockstar 29er


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

dcarterdman said:


> It is all the trail. The trails here are very technical and rocky on most of trails around here. Full suspension and tubless tires are a must.we also wear padding even on cross country rides


Gonna call BS on you dude, sorry. Tubeless is the most over rated upgrade in all of mountain biking. Full squish is nice but never needed or necessary.

Heres a video of me riding down hill at Angel Fire new mexico on a hard tail. And as always tubes at 35 and 40 psi.


----------



## Simpledesign (Jul 3, 2012)

Fuglio said:


> Gonna call BS on you dude, sorry. Tubeless is the most over rated upgrade in all of mountain biking. Full squish is nice but never needed or necessary.
> 
> Heres a video of me riding down hill at Angel Fire new mexico on a hard tail. And as always tubes at 35 and 40 psi.


Tubeless is an upgrade where I live...or at least some form of sealant. Black Locust trees are rampant in our area.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _Alberto_ (Sep 8, 2012)

Nice video! 

I don't want to turn this into a debate but there is an obvious difference going from high pressure and tubes to a high volume tubeless setup. For me personally in both steering agility, tire/traction feel (direct) and in ride. The heavier the rider the buyer the difference too IMO. Especially on a HT. People that write off tubeless must not have tried it correctly! 

In the end ride what you want and enjoy.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Can we end the "whose winkie is bigger" discussion and get back to pictures of bikes? Thanks.


----------



## Gator Bait (Jul 30, 2012)

Just built this for my son to race.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Fuglio said:


> Gonna call BS on you dude, sorry. *Tubeless is the most over rated upgrade in all of mountain biking*. Full squish is nice but never needed or necessary.
> 
> Heres a video of me riding down hill at Angel Fire new mexico on a hard tail. And as always tubes at 35 and 40 psi.


That gem brought to you from the JB Weld frame repair expert.


----------



## Koni13 (Aug 29, 2013)

Awesome pics riders!!!!!


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

TwoTone said:


> That gem brought to you from the JB Weld frame repair expert.


Yup! Here's a pic of the JB weld frame doing a drop. Before this i flat landed a 20 foot double and bottomed out the bike bad, that brace is still holding strong. As far as tubeless, watch the video of the bike bouncing down the mountain rock to rock no pinch flats!
MTBR is an echo chamber of people parroting the same trite advice. 
I come along and sing a different tune. I got pics to back it up my claims but you cant help but to keep following the pied piper.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

Sorry to derail (not really  )

Heres my old trusty SS 29er rigid with rim brakes and TUBES!!


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

They call it the ignore list now in these PC days, I like the early days of the internet when it was called a twit filter. I get bothered by narcissists hijacking the thread, trying to compensate for the dinky winky issue......


----------



## The Gen (Sep 9, 2012)

toingtoing said:


> Titus Rockstar 29er


Incredible picture..


----------



## dinoadventures (May 2, 2008)

Not as rocky as some of y'all are blessed to ride, but hey, love the one you're with.


----------



## raymondy (Jul 16, 2013)

dustman said:


> I put together a nice Stumpy vs. Tallboy LTc video over Labor Day. Check It out!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice video thanks


----------



## Bullit_cn (Feb 24, 2004)

TheGoat31 said:


> Just finished building up my Yelli and it is also my first 29er. I moved over from a 26 FS. I am yet to have it in the trails but that should be changing this week.
> 
> Small Raw Yelli Screamy
> Fox 32 Float 120mm Kashima Coating
> ...


Is that an XX1 on Chris King hubs?


----------



## Mabbympb (Aug 31, 2013)




----------



## muzzanic (Apr 28, 2009)

*Rip9 RDO*

My Rip9 RDO all spec'd out with good gear.


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

muzzanic said:


> My Rip9 RDO all spec'd out with good gear.


Sweet looking ride.


----------



## Blurryrain (Sep 6, 2013)

*Gt!*

2013 Gt sensor elite 9r 
3months new can say I most defiantly I'm happy with this bad boy


----------



## dustman (Jan 8, 2013)

Just took my Tallboy LTc for some gnarly trail riding in Moab Utah. I've got a short vid up of porcupine and slickrock.

Moab - YouTube


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

dustman said:


> Just took my Tallboy LTc for some gnarly trail riding in Moab Utah. I've got a short vid up of porcupine and slickrock.
> 
> Moab - YouTube


Nice vid!


----------



## jpaschal01 (Jan 17, 2012)

joined the 29er club today. Picked up this Orbea Alma carbon on super close-out today.


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

I just picked this trail slayer up.









Stock so far with all cables route internally tires set up tubeless.


----------



## riiz (Jul 8, 2010)

My new Waltworks Custom, hand-built in Utah, waited about 6+ months for this frame. The front half is True-Temper Supertherm, and the rear-end is Ventana Aluminum, weighs about 7.5lbs with shock.

Geo is: 67 HA, CS 17.0", BB Height 13.6", 145+mm travel with a Fox CTD-adjust. White Brothers Loop @140mm w/ custom decals. Also I'm running On-One Chunk Monkeys 2.4", re-badged Maxxis tires w/ EXO protection, one of the best deals for tough aggro 29'er tires at $30 shipped.

Pics are a bit washed out, might update if I ever learn how to take better photos:


----------



## Sacke (Apr 20, 2007)

Picture taken after first short ride, 15k commute through some familiar trails.

Having gotten the fork pressure right, the tire pressure spot on, and position tuned in, I am starting to really like this bike... a lot!

All stock at the moment, but probably dropping the stem as far as possible, and getting riser bars instead. Had a few situations where the outside of the hand almost slipped off the grips. Felt like a matter of wrong amount of back sweep.

Anyways... really happy with the bike. 8,9kg without pedals and with inner tubes.


----------



## kustomz (Jan 6, 2004)

Digin' those white ATAC pedals. :thumbsup:


----------



## TxVeno (Sep 5, 2013)

My Stumpy.


----------



## suravida (Oct 11, 2008)

My completely custom Cyclo Totxo long travel hardtail 29er:










and frame only:










Built up with a RS Revelation 29er at 130mm, Arch EX rims on Hope hubs, Middleburn/SLX/XTR drivetrain, Saint/XT brakes, Thomson stem and bar and a KS Lev.


----------



## suravida (Oct 11, 2008)




----------



## dcarterdman (Apr 13, 2006)

Sweet!


----------



## raymondy (Jul 16, 2013)

muzzanic said:


> My Rip9 RDO all spec'd out with good gear.


Love the color


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

Made a good bike a lot better.
Carbon Camber Pro with Hope brakes.


----------



## Highland (Jun 24, 2013)

My new Trek X-Caliber 6. I picked it up from the LBS last Friday after work... and rode 20 miles on it last Saturday. I plan to ride another 20-miler on Sunday.....


----------



## StJoeRider (May 30, 2013)

Gotta love those Crampons! I'm rocken a set on my Carve Pro
and wouldn't trade em for nothing. Have them in red and
getting a pair for my just completed SS project. 



Rock dude said:


> Made a good bike a lot better.
> Carbon Camber Pro with Hope brakes.


----------



## yzmuddereffer (Jul 8, 2013)

Nothing special. Niner EMD frame with SLX drivetrain and Avid BB7s for cross country. Ordered a 100mm Tower Pro and will move the 120mm to something else. Replacing the relatively heavy wheels with something lighter soon thereafter.


----------



## In-Yo-Grill (Jul 19, 2011)

yzmuddereffer said:


> View attachment 831851
> 
> 
> Nothing special. Niner EMD frame with SLX drivetrain and Avid BB7s for cross country. Ordered a 100mm Tower Pro and will move the 120mm to something else. Replacing the relatively heavy wheels with something lighter soon thereafter.


I've had my 2011 Niner EMD for a little over a year now. It freakn' hauls balls and will be in my quiver for a while.


----------



## Mike123456 (May 14, 2013)

Nice ride!! If you ride it, it's special!

Mike



yzmuddereffer said:


> View attachment 831851
> 
> 
> Nothing special. Niner EMD frame with SLX drivetrain and Avid BB7s for cross country. Ordered a 100mm Tower Pro and will move the 120mm to something else. Replacing the relatively heavy wheels with something lighter soon thereafter.


----------



## bccone2five (Dec 18, 2011)

*Carbon Rocky Mountain Vertex*

Spec'ed out with full XO drive train, and an XX Sid fork.

Super light and a blast to ride.


----------



## drewinthedesert (May 23, 2013)

Gravity 29 with new Manitou Tower Pro


----------



## Iron Man (Apr 27, 2013)

My first hand built bike.

Rockshox SID RCT 29er 100 mm, 15 mm thru-axle
Niner EMD 9 Frame
Sram X7/X9 Shifters and Derailleurs 
Shimano SLX Crankset/XT Chain/Mid-level Casette
BB7 Brakes
Mavic TN719 Rims
XT Hubs
Kenda Nevegal up front, Specialized S-Works Renegade in rear


----------



## StruckaNerve (Aug 21, 2013)

Just picked her up yesterday. 2013 Trek X-cal. I put almost 20 miles on her today. Mostly road with a little dirt mixed in.


----------



## lamar83 (Jan 21, 2012)

2011 x-cal just finished all the trails at biltmore estate today and now I need new wheels lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

TB2
XT
Roval Carbon


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

2014 Specialized Camber 29 I just picked up today awaiting her first dirt.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Lawson Raider said:


> 2014 Specialized Camber 29 I just picked up today awaiting her first dirt.
> 
> View attachment 834531


It is too bad that Specialized is now using Suntour on the base Cambers. It is a nice frame to build on, so at least you can add a new, better fork when you want to.


----------



## Jason81 (Oct 8, 2012)

Lawson Raider said:


> 2014 Specialized Camber 29 I just picked up today awaiting her first dirt.
> 
> View attachment 834531


Nice looking bike.


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

I have read about the fork on the bike...Just will ride it and upgrade when it is necessary. I don't understand why Specialized would go from a good fork to a crappy fork when they had a decent fork on the 2013 version...


----------



## chbimmer (Aug 20, 2013)

Thought I would throw a picture of the marlin on here.

13 Marlin 
Easton EA70 High Riser Bar
100mm Recon Gold Fork
Avid Elixr1 brakes with 180mm front
Sram s1000 Crankset 
X7 derailleur and cassette
X7 Shifters 
Ergon Grips


----------



## MiWi (Jan 1, 2013)

Just built up my first MTB this morning and did a 4hrs testride. Love that bike.


----------



## Pete.A (Sep 28, 2013)

hey all- Im new here, thought I'd share my baby.....

Niner EMD9
Rockshox Recon Gold TK
IRT Wheels w/ Kappius hubs
SLX brakes
SLX/ XTR drivetrain
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/panselmo/9988094503/" title="IMG_9720 by <a href=" mailto[email protected]"="">
[email protected], on Flickr">







<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/panselmo/9987970855/" title="IMG_9722 by <a href=" mailto[email protected]"="">[email protected], on Flickr">







<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/panselmo/9987973775/" title="IMG_9728 by <a href=" mailto[email protected]"="">[email protected], on Flickr">


----------



## lcc (Dec 14, 2009)

MiWi, that thing is beautiful!


----------



## kustomz (Jan 6, 2004)

lcc said:


> MiWi, that thing is beautiful!


Indeed, it appears he has been holding out on us!
Velo


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Pete.A nice setup!


----------



## Tim2103 (Mar 8, 2012)

I would love some Kappius hubs!! Nice looking bike Pete.A


----------



## Pete.A (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks guys,.. The bike is quite a step up from the diamondback overdrive it replaced. The kappius hubs are amazing... I highly recommend them...


----------



## MiWi (Jan 1, 2013)

kustomz said:


> Indeed, it appears he has been holding out on us!
> Velo


Thanks guys.
No intention to hide something. ;-)

I have never owned or ridden a MTB before. After building that frame/bike I ask myself, why did it take me 6 frames (for myself, 2 others for buddies in between) to finally build myself a MTB ? I´m definately addicted to offroad cycling from now on. Should have done it much earlier...


----------



## allthatisman (May 27, 2007)

My 2013 Motobecane Fly Ti 29er:





I've replaced most of the parts that came with it, except the rear derailleur, brakes, and fork. It's dead silent on the trail, very smooth, and super robust. I put a little air in the tires, and some lube on the chain, and it's always ready to go.

Motobecane Fly Ti 29er Frame (XL) with all decals removed except the Motobecane sticker
Reba RL Solo Air 100mm
Avid Elixer 9 Carbon brakes (mine work wonderfully... yes I'm the one guy)
Chris King headset
SRAM X0 10 speed clutch with KMC X10SL chain
Race Face Narrow-Wide 30t chainring (1x10)
Race Face evolve cranks w/ matching BB
WTB i23 wheels with X9 hubs and XT quick releases
Thomson 730mm carbon riser bars
Thomson X4 90mm 0 degree stem
Lysnkey SL setback Ti post 27.2
WTB Pure V saddle (heavy as h3ll, but soooo comfy)
Woodman deathgrip SL seat binder
Oury grips
Specialized Fast Trak Control 2.2 with Stan's Tubeless tape and stems
SUPER old Shimano PD-540 pedals (these have been on about 8 different bikes, rebuilt a few times).
Sigma wireless computer
Forte bottle cages (for road rides)


----------



## zombie racer (May 1, 2013)

*Pics frim today's ride*

Here is a few more pics of my Flash 29er from my ride today. Added the easton grips to the bars only thing new since last photos.


----------



## runzibby (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi,

I'm new here. I moved up to the world of 29er's this spring. I am signed up for my first XC race November 9th. My bike isn't the best, but I have a good engine. Upgrades are on the way.









13' Trek Mamba
Current upgrades:
Crank Brothers Candy II
WTB Saddle
Stans Notubes Kit


----------



## El34 (Jan 11, 2009)

Here's my boys
2012 Yeti SB95, XT race package with changed out SRAM XO shifters, DT Swiss wheels

IP-057 Chinese carbon bike with all carbon components, SRAM XX1 and XT brakes, DT swiss wheels, fully rigid - 20.7 pounds


----------



## wiliermtb (Sep 16, 2013)

*My Baby*

Wilier XN 501


----------



## sixstroke (Sep 24, 2013)

Couple of shots of my HT 29er Motobecane. I'm a big dude and this thing has handled like a champ for the money I put down on it.

















Can't wait to build something custom. Going to ride this thing for another season likely and then possibly looking into swap it all over onto a Chinese Carbon that's a bit more suitable for my dimensions.


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

My 29er and my kids 29er, both built from scratch and out enjoying life:


----------



## memi (Nov 14, 2011)

*My 2010 motobecane pro29sl*


----------



## In-Yo-Grill (Jul 19, 2011)

memi said:


> View attachment 836363


Got the thug-life pose...Nice set-0-wheels.


----------



## Walshy (Aug 17, 2013)

*My 2014 Fugi Tahoe 1.5*


----------



## memi (Nov 14, 2011)

Thank you! It was my 50th birthday ride...


----------



## BobaX (Sep 2, 2013)

Great bikes guys!


----------



## kwxvii (Jun 29, 2010)

Here's mine:


----------



## richie64 (May 24, 2013)

Here is my new ride 2014 Trance X 1 put on a set of ODI Cush grips not sure about the Nobby Nicks and the saddle, but time will tell. It is a way different bike Than my Redline D620 that I changed out the front tire to a WTB Bronson and maxxis ingniter on the rear.That set up works really good for where I ride.


----------



## Koni13 (Aug 29, 2013)

Nice upgrades and pics, enjoy your riding!!!!!


----------



## wiliermtb (Sep 16, 2013)

*501 a better picture*


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

Yeti SB95c
RS Pike 140mm forks
XX1 w/28T chainring
XTR trail brakes 180/160mm ice rotors
XTR trail pedals
Flow EX wheelset
KS Lev Dropper
WTB Pure V saddle
Easton carbon haven bars
Easton 70mm Stem
Garmin Edge 510


----------



## Iwan (Jul 18, 2007)

My Momsen Vipa


----------



## Iwan (Jul 18, 2007)

And another one of it taken with an Ibis Ripley


----------



## Iwan (Jul 18, 2007)

*Momsen Vipa*

My pics seem to have disappeared

Momsen Vipa with full SRAM XO, AM Classic Tubeless Wheels, RockShox SID XX and Monarch RT3


----------



## mnyquist (Sep 18, 2009)

My brand new Turner Czar
XX1
Hope Race Evo X2 with Hope floating rotors
King headset
Thomson flat carbon bar
Thomson Elite stem and seatpost
Nox Composites rims, Sapim CX ray, I9 Torch hubs (black)
ESI Chunky grips
Selle Italia SLR Kit Carbonio Flow saddle
Rocket Ron Snakeskin (tubeless )
Egg Beater 2Ti with short Ti spindles
Fox 100mm fork with remote lockout and 51mm offset, 15mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## tyder (Aug 27, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## InWyo (Sep 10, 2013)

If the race organizers for the Dakota Five-0 are on here, thank you for the assist on this build. I won the XX1 at your race this year! This was particularly cool because I dropped my chain about 10 times during that race (old LX/XT 3X9). The first drop resulted in a bent chain, and I didn't have a chain-breaker with me. Road for 40 miles with a bent chain.


----------



## Mike E. (Jan 5, 2004)

*My new to me Atlas RX*

Sold the TB carbon and found this....pretty pumped to hit the trails with the monster fork on it


----------



## darna (Aug 6, 2013)

Scott Scale 940.


----------



## whitey019 (Sep 22, 2013)

*Gravity 29Point2*

Not as nice or capable as some, but it's mine.


----------



## lcc (Dec 14, 2009)

It's badass!


----------



## whitey019 (Sep 22, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

whitey019 said:


> Not as nice or capable as some, but it's mine.


Ride it hard and ride it often it might end more capable due to the engine!:rockon::rockon::rockon:


----------



## Jmult (Oct 19, 2013)

*My baby!*

New in this picture, upgraded stem and handlebars..... and dropped the reflectors! Rode her hard today!


----------



## Camber11 (Feb 11, 2012)

2014 Jet9


----------



## LIFE08 (Mar 16, 2012)

Stache 7 2013 just picked it up yesterday. Going to hit the trails today.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

LIFE08 said:


> Stache 7 2013 just picked it up yesterday. Going to hit the trails today.


Why did you decide to take a picture of the SLX Shadow + rear derailleur and not the whole bike?


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

My tuned, but not perfected Trek Cobia.


----------



## MarinCRO (Jul 31, 2013)

My Cannondale Trigger 1 29er, pretty much stock and I like it the way it is 


With some cows:


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

hellari said:


> My Cannondale Trigger 1 29er, pretty much stock and I like it the way it is
> 
> 
> With some cows:


What is not to like about it?


----------



## MarinCRO (Jul 31, 2013)

Nothing, it's just that people can't seem to keep bikes at stock equipment


----------



## hedz0r (Jul 17, 2013)

hellari said:


> Nothing, it's just that people can't seem to keep bikes at stock equipment


Your bike came kitted out far nicer than most people that like to mod the hell out of their bikes. (Stans rims, Dropper post etc..) But on the other hand, modding is a way of showing personality and ownership of the bike, making it your own kinda thing. Also most bikes i've had need changes at least to the cockpit for rider preference. 
If you love the stock stuff (whats really not to love except maybe personal rider ergos) then good on you!

Nice bike btw.


----------



## swing22hard (Jul 30, 2013)

2013 Trek Rumblefish Elite sitting in my office waiting to go out for some fun this afternoon.


----------



## andrepepe (Aug 28, 2012)

My Kona Satori


----------



## BrandonB5_5 (Jul 28, 2013)

swing22hard said:


> 2013 Trek Rumblefish Elite sitting in my office waiting to go out for some fun this afternoon.


I'm loving the color scheme. :thumbsup:


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

*My Giant Trance X 29 (2013)*

I call her my 'mistress'. My wife hates that term:thumbsup:


----------



## AnteXTC (Jan 31, 2011)

*Sv: Post Pictures of your 29er*










Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## jiveSEVEN (Jun 20, 2012)

My 2012 Trek Mamba 29er...perfect for these hills in South Korea.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

jiveSEVEN said:


> My 2012 Trek Mamba 29er...perfect for these hills in South Korea.
> 
> View attachment 842107


That is not the 2012, but the 2013 Mamba. You could have bought it in 2012, but that does not mean it is a 2012.


----------



## jiveSEVEN (Jun 20, 2012)

CannondaleF9 said:


> That is not the 2012, but the 2013 Mamba. You could have bought it in 2012, but that does not mean it is a 2012.


Whoa calm down there buddy. It was bought from a local army major since my Giant Talon was stolen. I guess the Trek logo is the giveaway. Thanks for the heads up then!


----------



## skylerd (Oct 13, 2013)

*Surly ECR*










My surly ECR.


----------



## Vader1 (Sep 26, 2013)

. Epic Comp


----------



## LBIkid (Mar 16, 2007)

First ride on my new Genesis High Latitude - awesome frame from the UK!


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

I've had this one for awhile but I still love it


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

My Cobia after one of the last rides of the season.


----------



## MattZo (Jul 1, 2009)

My new ride:thumbsup:


----------



## 3xv (Dec 27, 2005)

2013 Yeti SB95 race spec build. This bike replaces an '07 Specialized S-works enduro SL. I am now a 29er convert because of my brother's recommendation and this bike

Only things I replaced on it are chris king hubs f/r, chris king bottom bracket and added shimano pedals and Cateye cycle computer. Other than those parts, the bike is factory stock. Currently has 180mi. on bike and counting.....


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## A-Ray (Oct 18, 2009)

My new steed...
2013 Scott Genius 930.
Upgrades include:
Stan's ZTR Arch wheels with Blue nipples,XT hubs
New NN 2.25 EVO tubeless
New XT brakeset
Thomson post
Volt Saddle
EC70 carbon bar
Loaded Precision AM/XC Stem
1x10 Raceface narrow wide 32T ring w/new anno blue BBG bashguard (not in pics)
XT cassette
ODI lockons
This bike is awesome! It's like my Scalpel on steroids...


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

A-Ray said:


> My new steed...
> 2013 Scott Genius 930.
> Upgrades include:
> Stan's ZTR Arch wheels with Blue nipples,XT hubs
> ...


I love the Genius and is one of my favorite bikes.


----------



## dhindo (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## trevordchi (Nov 2, 2013)

Just picked it up yesterday

'14 Trek X Caliber 6


----------



## tigerrreyes (Feb 14, 2012)

*My Diamondback Sortie 29er with upgrades*


----------



## 911xj (Apr 16, 2010)

Bullit_cn said:


> Is that an XX1 on Chris King hubs?


Looks like xx1 crank with 1x9 in the rear. I plan on doing the same setup on my anthem..just going 10 sp instead.


----------



## Iwan (Jul 18, 2007)




----------



## dhindo (Nov 2, 2013)

My 2013 Felt Nine 60 with minor upgrades...


----------



## zx1421 (Jul 31, 2012)

*stable*


----------



## mtn_cyclist (Oct 29, 2013)

Here's my Motobecane Team fly in full off road and touring dress.


----------



## Vic-20 (Apr 18, 2013)

My Carver 420 Ti; marzochii Corsa Superleggara Carbon fork; Rohloff rear hub, XT brakes, Nobby Nics 2.35's, Truvativ Carbon seat post and cranks, Eastson AM carbon bars. A pretty cool AM HT set up


----------



## Billy Mumphry (Jun 24, 2013)

*My bone stock Remedy 8 29er; will be doing upgrades shortly*

I'm a sucker for taking pics of my bike out in the wild. I love everything about it but the damping, and I'm getting that fixed shortly.

Horse Hill (Merrimack, NH)- new twister trail going up Blodgett








Mines Falls (Nashua NH)








Blodgett Hill Summit








Delaney (Harvard, MA) nostalgia ride


----------



## Coverdog (Oct 14, 2013)

Stache 7 about two weeks old and enjoying it.


----------



## Eric Taylor (Oct 15, 2013)

*My 29er - Gravity 29er Point 2. Ergon Grips - Updaded Pedals and Brake Levers*


----------



## GreatLakesWaterman (Oct 29, 2013)

*2014 f29 3*

My Cannondale


----------



## Rob 29-5 (Nov 6, 2013)

This is mine... not as nice as some on here but its a great bike that rides well.
Recently upgraded to 1 x 10, 
SRAM X-9 type 2 RD
Wolf Wide/Narrow 32T front ring. 
SRAM 1051 chain
SRAM PG1070 11-36T cassette
Token BB
SRAM X-9 shifter
203mm front disc
Manitou Air/Oil Marvel Comp 100mm forks

New parts yet to be added are some alloy/titanium pedals, carbon seatpost and bars
And when I can afford it some new wheels!


----------



## scsigoer (Nov 8, 2013)

got bored and changed some parts out on my SC Highball. She's 18 lbs now.


----------



## MRF8760 (Oct 2, 2013)

*new stache 7*

Just picked up my Trek Stache 7 and my wifes Trek Cali SL!


----------



## LIFE08 (Mar 16, 2012)

Nice bikes I just got my 2013 stache 7 about two weeks ago I'm really enjoying it. A blast to ride indeed!!


----------



## lazymuf (Jan 30, 2011)

Another one here on a Trek Stache 7....cant wait to ride it.


----------



## Zaskar24 (Jun 7, 2008)

Here is my latest ride. I have not had a chance to take it out on a ride yet and I am still figuring out the setup on my first FS bike. I have Shimano XT brakes on order and will be swapping out the front 2.2 X-king for a 2.4 Ardent and will be seeing how hard it is to setup the Alex rims tubeless while I am at it. The dork disc will be coming off when I swap the brakes out.

I do wonder how this bike would handle with a 120mm fork.

I will also be getting some Flows laced to either Hadleys or I9s eventually for this.


----------



## MRF8760 (Oct 2, 2013)

Ok so today was my first day on the trails with my trek stache 7 and lets just say this bike is a Monster. It handled freaking awesome. Anyways here is a pic on a trail.


----------



## Steve Midgley (Aug 16, 2013)

Photographing motorcycle racing at Miller Motorsports Park in Utah, my Specialized HardRock Sport Disk, with a removeable Wald front basket, gets me to the good spots.


----------



## the_captain (Jul 31, 2013)

Here's mine:

Niner EMD
RDO fork, stem and seatpost.
XT Groupset
Mavic C29SSmax wheelset


----------



## Mike123456 (May 14, 2013)

This wall belongs to the ruins of an ancient fort overlooking the area. The trusted steed is a 2013 Rocky Mountain Element 950 Special Edition (with Shimano brakes and shifters and Fox CTD forks and rear shock).


----------



## kustomz (Jan 6, 2004)

Mike123456 said:


> This wall belongs to the ruins of an ancient fort overlooking the area.


Where is the area located?


----------



## Mike123456 (May 14, 2013)

kustomz said:


> Where is the area located?


Central Israel

Mike


----------



## MRF8760 (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks Life!


----------



## PrincipalRider (Jun 24, 2005)

Niner Jet 9 Carbon. I have had it for one year and it has been an amazing bike. It kills on XC, but I did not expect it to be such a good trail bike. I ride this bike on very technical trails since putting on the dropper post.


----------



## raymondy (Jul 16, 2013)

zx1421 said:


> View attachment 844383
> View attachment 844384
> View attachment 844385
> View attachment 844386
> View attachment 844381


Great looking rides


----------



## jaywz (Oct 26, 2013)

My first 29er, Marin Bobcat Trail. The day I got it









After my first ride on it


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

jaywz said:


> My first 29er, Marin Bobcat Trail. The day I got it
> 
> View attachment 846860
> 
> ...


Did you wash it since? I have a thing about keeping bikes as clean as they were in the showroom.


----------



## dhindo (Nov 2, 2013)

CannondaleF9 said:


> Did you wash it since? I have a thing about keeping bikes as clean as they were in the showroom.


LOL!im the same way...washed after almost every ride...


----------



## jaywz (Oct 26, 2013)

CannondaleF9 said:


> Did you wash it since? I have a thing about keeping bikes as clean as they were in the showroom.


Yup, I'm the same way. Gave it a wash about a hour after I got home.


----------



## dhindo (Nov 2, 2013)

just with minor updates..post and bars...hopefully wheel set soon..


----------



## Cusco (Aug 21, 2011)

Yikes - what kind of saddle is that? I like a minimalist saddle (I run a Specialized Phenom Expert) but that saddle looks like it could become a real ass hatchet on an enduro ride. Otherwise a nice looking build.



dhindo said:


> just with minor updates..post and bars...hopefully wheel set soon..


----------



## dhindo (Nov 2, 2013)

Cusco said:


> Yikes - what kind of saddle is that? I like a minimalist saddle (I run a Specialized Phenom Expert) but that saddle looks like it could become a real ass hatchet on an enduro ride. Otherwise a nice looking build.


Its the Tioga Spyder Twin Tail...its actually not as bad as it looks...its comfy-er than the stock Felt saddle it came with...


----------



## BrandonB5_5 (Jul 28, 2013)

zx1421 said:


> View attachment 844383
> View attachment 844384
> View attachment 844385
> View attachment 844386
> View attachment 844381


So jealous, you've got some awesome rides!


----------



## Raven7 (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Normally run a studded rear on this during winter but going to try my 2.4 Ardent on a Gordo and see how that goes, I think at low pressure I will get better float then the 2.1 Nokian Extreme 294 I was using and it seems to clear of packed snow/mud just fine.


----------



## pulsarxxx (Dec 1, 2007)

dhindo said:


> just with minor updates..post and bars...hopefully wheel set soon..


Nice bike, where did you get that unique cable ties?


----------



## naedward812 (Oct 31, 2012)

Just picked it up Friday. Faster that my GF X-cal. 

Truvativ carbon bars, raceface 34t chainring. Seat post is on the way.


----------



## JLongbrake (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## dhindo (Nov 2, 2013)

pulsarxxx said:


> Nice bike, where did you get that unique cable ties?


Its jagwire fron jenson usa


----------



## kustomz (Jan 6, 2004)

JLongbrake, nice bike, and if the trails are as nice as the sign, that place must be the bomb!


----------



## Wcsting (Apr 21, 2012)

My new TB2C

















Build:
Frame: Tallboy2Carbon - medium
Shock: Fox CTD-K
Fork: Fox 34 CTD Talas 29 140mm
Headset: Chris King Inset 3
BB: Chris King MTN GXP Ceramic
Drivetrain: SRAM XX1 32t up front
Pedals: Eggbeaters
Stem: Thompson X4
Bar: Bontrager XXX
Brakes: Shimano XTR BR-988 Trail with SM RT-86 Rotors
Seatpost: Niner RDO Carbon
Seat: Koobi Omega
Wheelset: Industry9 trail & Torch hubs

Weight as pictured - 24.9 lbs


----------



## Billy Mumphry (Jun 24, 2013)

Last day at highland bike park, and last right before I broke her down for a suspension and tire upgrade. Pics of that to follow in a couple weeks.


----------



## A.C.Sanchez (Nov 1, 2013)

My lowly Revel doesn't compare to some of the sick bikes in this thread, but here's my first 29er and bike I ever bought myself.


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

A.C.Sanchez said:


> My lowly Revel doesn't compare to some of the sick bikes in this thread, but here's my first 29er and bike I ever bought myself.
> 
> View attachment 847950
> View attachment 847951


Ride it in good health! Enjoy!!!


----------



## Pulse- (Jun 12, 2007)

Grand Canyon CF SL 6.9 2014 size L









changed:
Wheels (ZTR Arch ex "29, front Novatec XD711, rear DT 240s, CN 424 Aero Spokes)
Tires (Race King 2.2 Racesport)
Saddle (Slr xr gel)
Grips (ESI Racer's)
Cassette (XT)
Crank (to 170mm)

Stiff and comfy!


----------



## Woodwhistler (Aug 6, 2013)

Seriously jealous about that TB2, looks like a build that can do anything!


----------



## raymondy (Jul 16, 2013)

CannondaleF9 said:


> Did you wash it since? I have a thing about keeping bikes as clean as they were in the showroom.


lol im the same way


----------



## niner-sevilla (Mar 16, 2012)

hello!!!


----------



## shpendel (Oct 19, 2013)

Just picked up a new ride. 2013 Trek Rumblefish


----------



## shpendel (Oct 19, 2013)

Here are some more pic.


----------



## shpendel (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## Cusco (Aug 21, 2011)

My Moots Mooto X RSL just converted from geared to SS.


----------



## dhindo (Nov 2, 2013)

shpendel said:


> Just picked up a new ride. 2013 Trek Rumblefish


that is one BEAUTIFUL garage!


----------



## BrandonB5_5 (Jul 28, 2013)

shpendel said:


> Here are some more pic.


Do you either work at/ own a Porsche dealership? Loving the bike BTW!


----------



## time229er (Oct 30, 2013)

dhindo said:


> just with minor updates..post and bars...hopefully wheel set soon..


really a good looking bike! Awesome stance...


----------



## time229er (Oct 30, 2013)

*here's another...*

yeah, it's still a virgin...just a month or so old. Nice day for a ride and is anybody missing a dog? :winker: Buster says hey...


----------



## dhindo (Nov 2, 2013)

time229er said:


> really a good looking bike! Awesome stance...


Thank you!


----------



## Dibbs_ (Feb 17, 2009)

*Finally finished*

............


----------



## shpendel (Oct 19, 2013)

I am a Porsche Brand Ambassador at Porsche of Omaha. If anyone is looking for one i can can help and will get it to your door step!


----------



## time229er (Oct 30, 2013)

*okay, I'll bite...*



shpendel said:


> I am a Porsche Brand Ambassador at Porsche of Omaha. If anyone is looking for one i can can help and will get it to your door step!


 I'm definately "looking for one..." and anything you can do to get it to me, please help! Does it make any difference that I don't have any money? I really like red if that will streamline the process.

Just wondering...what really is a "Porsche Brand Ambassador"? I Can't help but believe I was the first one created!...do you just have to love the brand? :skep:


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

A Porsche Brand Ambassador is basically a waitress in a Porsche store. ;>) I coined this saying when a buddy was trying to buy a ski boat and he was bothered by the fact that the sales person had to keep taking offers back to the manager. He said what exactly does she do around here and I said "she is basically a waitress in a boat store".


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

2013 Kona Satori - Large - Fox CTD shock - 142x12 Maxle

Fork - Manitou Tower Pro 140mm/15mm QR
Wheels - Sun Ringle Black Flag Pro
Tires - Schwalbe Nobby Nic 29x2.35 Snakeskin TLR
Brakes - Formula RX 180f 160r
Front drivetrain - Sram X9 cranks & shifter/SLX derailleur
Rear drivetrain - Shimano XT 10 speed
Pedals - Shimano SPD clipless or Spank Spike flats
Misc - Thompson Elite seatpost, Charge Spoon saddle, Truvative Stylo bars & stem, ODI lock on grips, FSA headset, MRP XCG bash,

Just under 30lbs with pedals


----------



## shpendel (Oct 19, 2013)

yourdaguy said:


> A Porsche Brand Ambassador is basically a waitress in a Porsche store. ;>) I coined this saying when a buddy was trying to buy a ski boat and he was bothered by the fact that the sales person had to keep taking offers back to the manager. He said what exactly does she do around here and I said "she is basically a waitress in a boat store".


Sounds like you have a major lack of knowledge what my position is. I am a client advisor/sales professional that happens to sell very high dollar automobiles. Not sure what joke of a dealership you are referring about, but things don't work near what you are saying. I happen to sell vehicles that are worth more then probably your house alone. As an example I had $537,000 worth of sales last month alone. Most real estate agents don't have a luxury of having this much sales month after month. I have a luxury if traveling for all sorts of Porsche training programs like models launches all over the US, Porsche sport driving school and many more. A waiter can only dream if making 11k a month 

P.S. I can snap I pic if my w2 to compare with yours.


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

You don't have to get all defensive-it was a joke. Did you not see the winking emoticon?


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

shpendel said:


> Sounds like you have a major lack of knowledge what my position is. I am a client advisor/sales professional that happens to sell very high dollar automobiles. Not sure what joke of a dealership you are referring about, but things don't work near what you are saying. I happen to sell vehicles that are worth more then probably your house alone. As an example I had $537,000 worth of sales last month alone. Most real estate agents don't have a luxury of having this much sales month after month. I have a luxury if traveling for all sorts of Porsche training programs like models launches all over the US, Porsche sport driving school and many more. A waiter can only dream if making 11k a month
> 
> P.S. I can snap I pic if my w2 to compare with yours.


And you have a nice garage


----------



## PauLCa916 (Jul 1, 2013)

$537,000 in sales last month and you make 11k a month ?
I would go for commissions @10% just saying.
I did sales years ago at 10% plus half the overage and if I sold $537,00 in a month I would gross $53,700 just on the 10% not counting the overage.
I'm not trying to be a Richard just saying.
Oh and awesome bike BTW :thumbsup:


----------



## hlpz (Jun 30, 2013)

*Santa came early! *


----------



## sand wedge (Sep 24, 2012)

shpendel said:


> Just picked up a new ride. 2013 Trek Rumblefish


Nice bike, now get rid of reflectors/chain guard and find some pedals deserving of that bike!


----------



## funnyjr (Oct 31, 2009)

There is also a guy that I know within my group of drinking buddies who claims to be a "Porsche brand ambassador" ... for some reason no one ever calls him out no more.


----------



## fatcamper (Dec 17, 2009)

Why don't guidance counselors tell us that there is a job called "Porsche Brand Ambassador?" I don't know what the job requirements or duties are, but it has to be better than what the rest of us do. 

Nice bike, but I second that you should lose the reflectors and go clip less. You owe it to the bike


----------



## Bwilli88 (Nov 25, 2013)

My 29r


----------



## Epic_Dude (May 31, 2010)

Fuglio said:


> And you have a nice garage


Look again, it's a Porsche dealership showroom.


----------



## Michael15 (Sep 28, 2013)

Here is mine:

Ibis Ripley
Enve AM
Thompson Stem
XT/XTR
KS Dropper


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

Epic_Dude said:


> Look again, it's a Porsche dealership showroom.


thats too bad , why is he selling porshes out his garage? ... tough times?


----------



## shpendel (Oct 19, 2013)

sand wedge said:


> Nice bike, now get rid of reflectors/chain guard and find some pedals deserving of that bike!


I literally just got it dropped off to me and took some pics right away. Reflectors are off and I have some shimano clipless pedals on! Sux the weather is very cold around here cant really ride much. Thank you.


----------



## bobbotron (Nov 28, 2007)

I like it! Man, you must be tall, that looks more like a 26" bike!


----------



## preda_0 (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## Frodo1095 (Jul 19, 2010)

New Highball AL, black and red throughout



Size small frame with Cane Creek headset 
Stans Crest rims on stans hubs
FoxF29 fork @ 100mm
Maxxis Ardent front / Crossmark rear set up tubeless 
1 x 10 (32 x 11 - 36)
Elixir 5 brakes (180 front, 160 rear)

Hope you like


----------



## Frodo1095 (Jul 19, 2010)

New Highball AL (black and red colorway)



Size small frame with Cane Creek headset
Stans Crest rims on stans hubs 
FoxF29 fork @ 100mm
Maxxis Ardent front / Crossmark rear, both set up tubeless
1 x 10 (32 x 11 - 36)
Elixir 5 brakes (180 front, 160 rear)
Thomson seat post
60mm stem with Easton Haven 710mm bars and ESI grips

Hope you like


----------



## marv_campanella (Nov 30, 2013)

*My stable of 29rs*

2 Niners and a Jones.


----------



## Shawnk386 (Aug 16, 2012)

*'12 Giant Talon 29er*

Next up; new drivetrain


----------



## NABodie (Jul 29, 2013)

Stock Revel 1


----------



## A DuB (Jul 9, 2013)

NABodie said:


> Stock Revel 1


wow awesome pic! What camera did you shoot with?

Heres my new addition 2014 Stumpjumper comp 29


----------



## NABodie (Jul 29, 2013)

A DuB said:


> wow awesome pic! What camera did you shoot with?
> 
> Heres my new addition 2014 Stumpjumper comp 29


Thanks! I used a Nikon D200 with a little PS post production! Nice lookin Stumpjumper you have there. :thumbsup:


----------



## xluossa (Jan 22, 2010)

Scalpel 1 2012/13

2013 hybrid lefty, game with the bike
changes from original:
crest/DT240s/x-ray wheels + kcnc razor + ti Bolts
selle italia SLR cabon kit 
Weight 10.3kg with egg beater/Ti spindles


----------



## JohnPar5 (Jul 10, 2013)

My Airborne Guardian 2.0


----------



## Holmes (Jun 23, 2008)

*Banshee Paradox*

My latest bike project:









Banshee Paradox V2 frame (snagged off Jensen as a discounted return item) and a lightly used Revelation RCT3 dual position fork off Ebay. Other than new headset most of the other parts were donated from my EMD9.


----------



## raymondy (Jul 16, 2013)

preda_0 said:


> View attachment 850751


Whats your setup?


----------



## preda_0 (Feb 18, 2012)

raymondy said:


> Whats your setup?


planet X dirty harry L frame
XT groupset
crossmax ST wheels


----------



## Scrappy jr. (Oct 24, 2013)

2013 Scott Scale I got last week!


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Scrappy jr. said:


> View attachment 852600
> View attachment 852602
> 
> 2013 Scott Scale I got last week!


That is one good looking bike!
Scotts are some of the best bikes out there in both component spec and style.


----------



## extremedave (Aug 25, 2011)

Holmes said:


> My latest bike project:
> 
> Banshee Paradox V2 frame (snagged off Jensen as a discounted return item) and a lightly used Revelation RCT3 dual position fork off Ebay. Other than new headset most of the other parts were donated from my EMD9.


Love that bike. Mines a V1, which the only thing bad is fork selection. Well, I didn't want to pay a ton for a non-tapered hence the Tower. Which is still cool, but I'd love a Fox. 


And it's new friend:
I wished for a full squish version of the Banshee and while the Trance feels different, the confidence it inspires in the tech is the same. More, more! Keepers.:thumbsup:


----------



## c_mack9 (Oct 31, 2011)

2014 Specialized Camber Evo w/Command Post Blacklight


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Chinese carbon 29er, 16" frame, 19.5lbs as pictured, soon to be sub-19 when I change to XX1.


----------



## ECR (Sep 25, 2013)

Surly ECR rigid half-fat

Large 20" frame
Salsa Enabler fork
FSA OS-150 stem
Cane Creek 40 headset
Bud/Rolling Darryl front on Surly 135mm hub
Knard/Rabbit Hole rear on Alfine 11 gear hub
2x11 drivetrain (Surly OD 36/22t with 18t cog on IGH)
Avid BB7 MTN-S brakes
Avid Speed Dial 7 levers
Avid HS1 rotors (180/160)
660mm Jones Loop Bar with ESI grips
Spank Spikes


----------



## bigtone206 (Dec 5, 2013)

*Carbon Trek Superfly/Custom Parts Spec*









Here's my aggressive all-mountain hard-trail build, made for the freakishly tall. Tips scales just under 24 lbs

2013 XXL 23" Trek Superfly Carbon Frame
2013 XX Drivetrain
2012 XO Trail Brakes
2013 XTR Trail Pedals
2014 Fox Float 34/140mm Fork
2014 Easton Haven Carbon Wheelset
2014 Easton Haven Carbon 710mm Handlebar
2014 Bonty XXX Seatpost & Stem
Fizik Gobi 00 Saddle
Maxis Crossmark UST Tires
ESI Extra Chunky Grips
(Shown with Lupine Betty R light and bottle cage battery)


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Why in the world would you put a 140mm Fox Float 34 on a bike meant for a 80-100mm fork?


----------



## bigtone206 (Dec 5, 2013)

Le Duke said:


> Why in the world would you put a 140mm Fox Float 34 on a bike meant for a 80-100mm fork?


I'm 6'6" / 260 lbs. 100mm forks require so much pressure at my weight they have a close to locked out feel at all times.

Parts have been swapped as damage calls for it. Wheels went all mountain after the 4th time I split the "cross country" stock rims.

Fork went 140 after the frame cracked at the fork from impact.

Better question: why _not_? What is your perceived issue with the setup?


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

bigtone206 said:


> I'm 6'6" / 260 lbs. 100mm forks require so much pressure at my weight they have a close to locked out feel at all times.
> 
> Parts have been swapped as damage calls for it. Wheels went all mountain after the 4th time I split the "cross country" stock rims.
> 
> ...


This is going to further that issue. That frame is NOT designed for a fork of that length.


----------



## bigtone206 (Dec 5, 2013)

Le Duke said:


> This is going to further that issue. That frame is NOT designed for a fork of that length.


I'll take my chances, thanks for your priceless input


----------



## Jams_805 (Aug 15, 2013)

Finally got my Rockhopper set up the way it should have been done in the first place.. Dual air REBA fork and Stans flow wheelset added today :thumbsup:


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

bigtone206 said:


> I'll take my chances, thanks for your priceless input


I'm guessing you'll lie to the bike shop when you inevitably come to them for a warranty.

People like you drive up costs for the rest of us, when you say "Oh, I swear I was using a 100mm fork!" when presenting your warranty claim. Because that fork would definitely not fly with Trek, on that frame.


----------



## bigtone206 (Dec 5, 2013)

Le Duke said:


> I'm guessing you'll lie to the bike shop when you inevitably come to them for a warranty.
> 
> People like you drive up costs for the rest of us, when you say "Oh, I swear I was using a 100mm fork!" when presenting your warranty claim. Because that fork would definitely not fly with Trek, on that frame.


That'll be the LBS's problem to work out with Trek, they sold the original bike and sold/installed the fork.

And might I add they felt the whopping 1.5 inch increase on a 23" frame was perfectly reasonable. But i'll be sure to make them aware of "Le Duke's" concerns


----------



## Arnaldo (Dec 9, 2013)

New to MTBR...finally created an account and stopped lurking.


----------



## Jams_805 (Aug 15, 2013)

Arnaldo. said:


> New to MTBR...finally created an account and stopped lurking.


love the color scheme.. what kind of pedals u have there? and saddle?


----------



## Arnaldo (Dec 9, 2013)

Jams_805 said:


> love the color scheme.. what kind of pedals u have there? and saddle?


stock syncros saddle that came with the bike...the pedals are primo tenderizer platforms...great bmx pedals but are heavy...I want something lighter but I'm a biker on a budget


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

bigtone206 said:


> I'm 6'6" / 260 lbs. 100mm forks require so much pressure at my weight they have a close to locked out feel at all times.
> 
> Parts have been swapped as damage calls for it. Wheels went all mountain after the 4th time I split the "cross country" stock rims.
> 
> ...


It is more likely for the frame to crack from stress with a longer travel fork.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Arnaldo. said:


> New to MTBR...finally created an account and stopped lurking.


Nice! The Scott Scales are just epic.


----------



## Pulse- (Jun 12, 2007)

CannondaleF9 said:


> Nice! The Scott Scales are just epic.


It's Spark FYI.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pulse- said:


> It's Spark FYI.


I know that. I meant to change it earlier, but I didn't. I have been looking at one of these for a while now.


----------



## Scrappy jr. (Oct 24, 2013)

U


CannondaleF9 said:


> I know that. I meant to change it earlier, but I didn't. I have been looking at one of these for a while now.


Not sure where you live but I've seen a few Sparks for a great price here in South Florida! A couple barely used on Craigslist and a couple in my LBS that are 2013 leftovers marked way down!


----------



## Iwan (Jul 18, 2007)

Cruizing around our depot on my Momsen Vipa


----------



## Arnaldo (Dec 9, 2013)

Scrappy jr. said:


> U
> 
> Not sure where you live but I've seen a few Sparks for a great price here in South Florida! A couple barely used on Craigslist and a couple in my LBS that are 2013 leftovers marked way down!


That's how I ended up with one...LBS had a clearance that was hard to pass up. I'm in NorCal, Bay Area.


----------



## Scrappy jr. (Oct 24, 2013)

Arnaldo. said:


> That's how I ended up with one...LBS had a clearance that was hard to pass up. I'm in NorCal, Bay Area.


Same here! I almost went with the Spark they had but just started out riding I opted got the Scale! Im pretty sure the Scale 940 had better components than the Spark they had also.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Scrappy jr. said:


> U
> 
> Not sure where you live but I've seen a few Sparks for a great price here in South Florida! A couple barely used on Craigslist and a couple in my LBS that are 2013 leftovers marked way down!


My LBS has a few 2012 leftovers of the Spark Comp.


----------



## Scrappy jr. (Oct 24, 2013)

By the time the 2014 Sparks go on clearance the Scale will be paid for and ill be ready for a Spark!


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

Generally, using that long a fork will cause your steering geometry to be sub optimum. Even if you sag it a bunch.


----------



## bigtone206 (Dec 5, 2013)

yourdaguy said:


> Generally, using that long a fork will cause your steering geometry to be sub optimum. Even if you sag it a bunch.


Appreciate all the feedback on the long-travel fork. At my height and weight you just have to get creative and live outside the box. From jeans and shirts to airplane seats to meal portions at restaurants, nothing comes in my size


----------



## MTBedge (Dec 10, 2013)

Here's my Momsen Bikes Dual Link NINE race bike along my fave stretch of road near Cape Town, South Africa


----------



## JMLoughrey (Apr 18, 2013)

My 2013 Specialized Rockhopper comp.


----------



## Mike123456 (May 14, 2013)

MTBedge said:


> Here's my Momsen Bikes Dual Link NINE race bike along my fave stretch of road near Cape Town, South Africa


Very nice! I would love to ride some of the Drakensburg trails!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Iwan (Jul 18, 2007)

MTBedge said:


> Here's my Momsen Bikes Dual Link NINE race bike along my fave stretch of road near Cape Town, South Africa


My Vipa not too far from there


----------



## lehisj (Oct 21, 2010)

Hi all and greetings from Finland!

This is my first ever post to MTBR-forum. I just would like to share my great joy to have a new Xmas present purchased by myself.
















[/QUOTE]

It has been built mainly for XC- and trailrides. The weight is about 10.4 kg (22.9 lbs).

I have not yet even ridden it because we have nasty weather here up north. I prefer to save the enjoyment until the more pleasant weather comes in the spring.

Currently I am doing all my winter rides with the full rigid On One Carbon 29 Racer using Schwalbe Ice Spiker Pro studded tires on Velocity Dually 45 mm rims - an interesting combo indeed!


----------



## Woodwhistler (Aug 6, 2013)

Nice setup you got there LehisJ!

True about the weather. If the weather has been bad here in Finland, then it is now even worse


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

New AM Hardtail. Ardent 2.4 EXOs on the way.


----------



## nolamonster (Jul 13, 2011)

*New Niner rip9*

2014 xl niner rip9
Pike 150
Xx1 group, chris king bb & headset, xtr brakes with problem solvers mismatch adapter, easton haven carbon wheelset, conti trail king 2.2,niner rdo 780 bar,Thompson stem, reverb post, chromag pedals and flight classic saddle. 28lbs... Merry Xmas to me.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

bigtone206 said:


> Appreciate all the feedback on the long-travel fork. At my height and weight you just have to get creative and live outside the box. From jeans and shirts to airplane seats to meal portions at restaurants, nothing comes in my size


Except the travel of a fork has nothing to do the a riders size.


----------



## soups818 (Dec 13, 2013)

SB-95c. Not sure why but I recently sold it. Still miss her...


----------



## Jams_805 (Aug 15, 2013)

soups818 said:


> SB-95c. Not sure why but I recently sold it. Still miss her...


looks like a mistake lol where you from?


----------



## Vader1 (Sep 26, 2013)

Very nice nolamonster. :thumbsup:


----------



## nolamonster (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks! Can't wait till I actually have time to get it on the trails.


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

nuclear_powered said:


> New AM Hardtail. Ardent 2.4 EXOs on the way.
> 
> View attachment 854372
> 
> ...


Nice mate
We'll have to hook up for a ride out at PG before your little one arrives


----------



## manpurse (Feb 6, 2011)

Nice build on the Rip9, looks amazing.


----------



## nimm_zwei (Dec 28, 2005)

*teh dragon*


----------



## tigerrreyes (Feb 14, 2012)

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Right after I installed the new fork. Sorry...really bad pic.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

I Like Dirt said:


> Nice mate
> We'll have to hook up for a ride out at PG before your little one arrives


Sounds good. I'm mostly off work from this arvo so keep in touch over the break and we'll work something out.


----------



## Mbrgr1 (Dec 18, 2013)

My first 29er! 2011 Banshee Paradox XL with Hammerschmidt crankset, nothing quite like it.
6'5 230lbs, first time on a bike I don't feel like a gorilla!


----------



## iheartoregon (Apr 23, 2013)

RS VR6 said:


> Right after I installed the new fork. Sorry...really bad pic.


Sick! I wish my pro had a black fork!


----------



## Douwe (Jul 13, 2013)

Nothing special here by any means, especially after seeing the nice rides y'all have but either way I just thought I'd share my bike, local riding area, and my almost daily view of the biking world


----------



## friz (Dec 2, 2012)

Bikes that get used are always special. Wall hangers, no matter how expensive, are never special.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikewadley (Aug 19, 2012)

Well said!



friz said:


> Bikes that get used are always special. Wall hangers, no matter how expensive, are never special.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carl.D (Dec 9, 2012)

*nice*

Some really nice looking bikes!


----------



## rovpilot26 (Sep 27, 2013)

Here's my 2014 Crave Pro









Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## justin146 (Dec 23, 2013)

I am getting back into biking after a few years break. My 29ers- a Diamondback Insight I converted to a 29er. It is still for street duty. And the single speed 29 I am building from a State FGFS.


----------



## rrrrxx (Jan 29, 2013)

*from china*

This is my 29er


----------



## rrrrxx (Jan 29, 2013)

And more pic


----------



## leugene (Jun 20, 2008)

What're these green brakes?


----------



## Pedro (Mar 19, 2004)

*Clean Trails!!!!*



CannondaleF9 said:


> My Cobia after one of the last rides of the season.
> View attachment 842241
> View attachment 842242


Clean Trails!!!


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pedro said:


> Clean Trails!!!


Those pics were actually taken on my lawn, after I got home from the trails.


----------



## Pedro (Mar 19, 2004)

Very nice!!!!!


----------



## Pedro (Mar 19, 2004)

Love 'em jeeps!!!


----------



## Arman_a (Aug 17, 2010)

here is my 29er.
manitou tower is a great fork, but... I'm Lefty's fan
this frame has had factory defects and was repaired.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

Arman-A,

What frame is that? and what chain ring are you using? Looks like a fast bike
If you take the stickers off your fork you'd have a nice incognito build

Or for a few hundred

Get a black chain ring and black levers for a murdered out look

OR 

For maximum points go 1x with a black Raceface NW black shimano ZEE brakes AND for the topper the solid black pike fork


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Why would he put a Pike on an XC bike?


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

Le Duke said:


> Why would he put a Pike on an XC bike?


Cause its all black..... duh


----------



## Arman_a (Aug 17, 2010)

Fuglio said:


> Arman-A,
> 
> What frame is that? and what chain ring are you using? Looks like a fast bike
> If you take the stickers off your fork you'd have a nice incognito build
> ...


It is flyxii fr-202.
Actually fork is already sold, I want to buy Lefty fork on this bike.

Chainring - 34t was custom made by one russian guy, direct fit on x9 cranks, and to this chainring is binded 64 bcd 22t.

In the next season there will be 1x10 setup with 11-42 cassette, and oval chainring on NSB xx1 spider.
https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-...0I/AAAAAAAADuc/5BMGCorOEZU/s2000/IMG_9510.JPG


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

Sweet! Lefties are almost all black so that will work out good. Im tempeted to try one out i hear their stiff and plush...

Are you useing the custom cassete ring to go 42 in the back? Been thinking about getting one just need other stuff first and id like to see more reviews.. i never like being in the first wave of a new product...

Good luck with the bike upgrades never end. You plan on doing any xc races in 2014?


----------



## Arman_a (Aug 17, 2010)

Fuglio said:


> Are you useing the custom cassete ring to go 42 in the back? Been thinking about getting one just need other stuff first and id like to see more reviews.. i never like being in the first wave of a new product...
> 
> Good luck with the bike upgrades never end. You plan on doing any xc races in 2014?


I plan to use cassette expander like Leonardy's, but made in Russia.
Yes, I'll participate in XC-races here in Kazakhstan.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## pplucena (Dec 25, 2010)




----------



## pelich29er (Dec 15, 2013)

*SJ Expert 2014*


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

My Soul Cycles Dillinger:


12-17-2013 by GRAVELBIKEcom, on Flickr


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Updated with XX1, race wheels.


----------



## Arman_a (Aug 17, 2010)

pplucena said:


> View attachment 857634


what the frame is it?


----------



## Jams_805 (Aug 15, 2013)

pelich29er said:


> View attachment 857673


I love that bike.. its like my Rockhopper's big brother ha :thumbsup:


----------



## Seventh-777 (Aug 30, 2013)




----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

Christmas morning ride.


----------



## justin146 (Dec 23, 2013)

Experimenting with a Specialized carbon fork on my commuter bike.


----------



## finny7 (Jun 7, 2013)

*My New Build a few weeks ago, its been out a few times since and its a sweet ride*


----------



## kidglove13 (Dec 6, 2013)

My new Chi Carbon rig


----------



## Bosplya (Jan 6, 2008)

*In Build Mode*

I took the lefty and a few other donor parts off of my 02' F800 and put them on a new 12' Hi-mod Carbon Scalpel 26er that I built on full XT drivetrain. With that build complete and some more funds becoming available, I'm making another bike possible with the 02' F800.

It's my rigid 29er/bad boy attempt for flat dirt training. As it is, 20.5 lbs.

Frame: 02' F800 Large Aluminum
Fork: Nashbar Carbon
Stem: Thomson 90mm
Handlebars: Easton Alloy
Drivetrain: Shimano XT 1x9
Crank: Cannondale Expert
Seatpost: Cannondale carbon wrapped
Seatclamp: Hope
Seat: Terry
Brakes: XT Front rotor waiting on caliper and handle(removing the rear)
Wheels: 2013 Mavic Crossride
Tires: Kenda Happy Medium 700x35


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

My Coconino with Alfine8, Pacenti TL28 rims, Maxxis Ikon 2.35 tires is working well for winter rides in snow, ice, mud, sand, and slick rock. :thumbsup:


----------



## mellowdave (Feb 3, 2010)

Douwe said:


> Nothing special here by any means, especially after seeing the nice rides y'all have but either way I just thought I'd share my bike, local riding area, and my almost daily view of the biking world


That looks kind of like my neighborhood, where are you?


----------



## DonH (Oct 1, 2004)

My new IF steel 29er!


----------



## Zaskar24 (Jun 7, 2008)

bsieb said:


> My Coconino with Alfine8, Pacenti TL28 rims, Maxxis Ikon 2.35 tires is working well for winter rides in snow, ice, mud, sand, and slick rock. :thumbsup:


Very nice. I have to ask how you like it and how long you have had it? I should be coming up on Steve's build list in the next couple of months and am starting to get excited.


----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)

My 2013 Salsa El Mariachi Ti just got some new jewelry in the form of some Avid XX Brakes and a RaceFace Narrow-Wide 32T single ring in red.


----------



## albertf15 (Jan 13, 2007)

Here is my K2 Zed 3.29 got it on the Spring of 2012 at the moment its completly stock except for the handle bar grips but i plan to do some upgrades


----------



## albertf15 (Jan 13, 2007)

Here is my K2 Zed 3.29 got it on the Spring of 2012 at the moment its completly stock except for the handle bar grips but i plan to do some upgrades
















View attachment 859616


----------



## fujiblue1 (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Zaskar24 said:


> Very nice. I have to ask how you like it and how long you have had it? I should be coming up on Steve's build list in the next couple of months and am starting to get excited.


I've had the bike for a little over a year and I like it a lot. It has a way smoooth ride, without being flexy, is what you will notice first. It fits like a glove... I went to Steve's shop and got measured by him. We discussed color with his coater, I wanted a stealth bike and we did a matte clearcoat over jet black which he suggested. I had no idea until I saw it but it's a great color, looks anywhere from graphite to jet black depending on the light. It's the easiest build I ever did, brakesand mounts dialed right in, superb cable routing detail, everything is perfect really. I opted for the unfiled version, love his brazing detail.


----------



## DeeZee (Jan 26, 2005)

Lurcher after a recent bath.....really enjoy riding this thing:thumbsup:


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

This is my second 29er  Well at least the tires are 29" tall.
This thing is a blast. Lots of carbon and very fast.


----------



## muzzanic (Apr 28, 2009)

Rock dude said:


> This is my second 29er  Well at least the tires are 29" tall.
> This thing is a blast. Lots of carbon and very fast.


That is a very cool bike.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Rock dude said:


> This is my second 29er  Well at least the tires are 29" tall.
> This thing is a blast. Lots of carbon and very fast.


Is that the new Salsa Beargrease?


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

CannondaleF9 said:


> Is that the new Salsa Beargrease?


Yes but with lots of extra goodies.


----------



## IndigoBlue (Mar 26, 2008)

*Second take*

The original bike is/was here
Post Pictures of your 29er - Page 46

Since, I have updated/changed so many things...

BB to Hope Ceramic
Cranks to Rotor 3D
Straight seatpost
Shorter, inverted stem (looks so racy )
Brakes to Formula R1 w/Alligator rotors
New wheels (Circus monkey laced to FRM Evo rims) - these hoops are so nice!









Oh, and by the way, I ended up getting rid of the Reba since it had the wheel offset issues as described in here: http://forums.mtbr.com/29er-bikes/2011-reba-20mm-axle-wheel-off-center-still-issues-2011s-663127-7.html

Cheers!


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

Niner Air 9. Carver carbon fork.


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

Niner One 9


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

Specialized Stumpjumper Carbon comp.

Use it as a gravel grinder.


----------



## mashochist (May 19, 2005)

What? No love for the highball?


----------



## Silly Man (Jun 9, 2006)

Derby Rims, my newest addiction...


----------



## finbike (Apr 3, 2011)

Canyon Grand Canyon 6.9


----------



## GTIFreak (Jan 3, 2014)

Just picked up a brand new 2014 Giant Trance X2 29er. Only have 3 short rides on it, but I can already tell I am going to be very happy with this bike. :thumbsup:

2014 Giant Trance X2 29er by GTIFreak, on Flickr


----------



## Scrappy jr. (Oct 24, 2013)

Sweet bike! I just started riding again and never ridden FS! Is there a difference besides design between FS bikes where the shock mounts to the bottom bracket as a pose to the bikes where the shock mounts horizontal to the top post? Does one ride smoother or are they for different terrain or is it just that their built different?


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

It is one of many design decisions. All bike designers will tell you that they have selected the best geometry.


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

The other thing is that there are many competing patents so each bike designer has to come up with a new way to skin the cat.


----------



## mark729 (Apr 6, 2013)

VITUS ZIRCON 29 VR.
Got it from UK.
crankbrothers Cobalt 3 Seatpost
RaceFace Atlas 1/2 Riser Kash Money 785mm
Spank MTB Lock-On Grips Chocolate w/Gold Clamps
Front: On-One Chunky Monkey 29 x 2.4 Tire - Enduro
Rear: On-One Smorgasbord 29"x2.25" Tire - Enduro
Moove orange pedal


----------



## VitaVelNex (Jun 5, 2013)

2013 Cannondale 29er Trail 6, only thing I have changed are the pedals. I'm fairly new to mountain biking so this has served me well so far.


----------



## drewinthedesert (May 23, 2013)

Just finished this build and can't wait to take it out this weekend.


----------



## st3venb (Aug 8, 2013)

My Specialized Carve Comp 29er, gonna do some XC racing this season on it.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

st3venb said:


> My Specialized Carve Comp 29er, gonna do some XC racing this season on it.
> 
> View attachment 860595


Looks like you customized it.
But not as far as I went with my Cobia. (I still need to add new handlebar, headset spacers, and eventually a new front tyre, two wheels, and a fork.)


----------



## st3venb (Aug 8, 2013)

CannondaleF9 said:


> Looks like you customized it.
> But not as far as I went with my Cobia. (I still need to add new handlebar, headset spacers, and eventually a new front tyre, two wheels, and a fork.)


Ah, I have done quite a bit to it... and I'm in the process of acquiring a new front / rear derailleur and shifters...

So far I have done:
Rebuilt factory rims on CK ISO hubs and set them up tubeless.
Replaced the Avid Elixir 1's with Shimano XT M875s Upgrading to 203/180 Ice-Tech rotors
Replaced the factory seat with a Specialized Henge Expert
Replaced the Handlebars with Race Face Turbines.

I'm in the process of acquiring x0 2x10 shifters, and will be replacing my front / rear derailleurs... rear with a clutch type rear and front with the x0.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

st3venb said:


> Ah, I have done quite a bit to it... and I'm in the process of acquiring a new front / rear derailleur and shifters...
> 
> So far I have done:
> Rebuilt factory rims on CK ISO hubs and set them up tubeless.
> ...


Here is a list of my upgrades.
Shimano Deore XT Shadow Plus rear derailleur.
Shimano Deore XT Hydraulic Disk Brakes 203/180mm rotors.
Shimano Zee 1x10 Shifters
Shimano Zee crank with a 34t Raceface Narrow-wide Chainring, Raceface 36t bashguard and Wellgo V2 Pedals.
Raceface Evolve XC seatpost
Ritchey Pro bar ends
Raceface Respond 60mm stem
Cannondale D4 grips
Cannondale seat
Schwalbe Hans Dampf 2.35 and Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.25 tyres

and once these parts come in I will add them too:

Raceface Evolve 725mm low rise bar.
Carbon Fibre 10mm headset spacers


----------



## muddyrider (Jan 7, 2014)

Here's my big wheeled rig. Giant XTC 29er Composite Frame, FSA Cockpit and Crank. Custom painted by a friend to look like Giant TCR Road Bike.


----------



## chunkmastafunk2 (Sep 15, 2008)

*Trek Sawyer*

Here's the Sawyer.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

That rim/tire combo looks sweet. Are you running the Onza tires w/o tubes?


----------



## chunkmastafunk2 (Sep 15, 2008)

They are tubeless on my Hope/Blunts. Loving my Wolf Tooth Ring!


----------



## Bosplya (Jan 6, 2008)

chunkmastafu, you are nuts! That thing is cool.


----------



## chunkmastafunk2 (Sep 15, 2008)

Bosplya said:


> chunkmastafu, you are nuts! That thing is cool.


Thanks! I'm currently working on getting it painted from a car restoration company. Who likes gray? Not I! I'm going with the same color to match my 1970 GMC (GM Color Code 503). I also had my wife's and I CX bikes painted through them. Flawless paint!

I photoshopped a few pics for reference.















Also, here is my Gary Fisher rig. (rattle canned)


----------



## Madman43 (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## jallll (Dec 28, 2008)

My turner sultan

eeeeeooooo


----------



## muzzanic (Apr 28, 2009)

My Lge Rip9 Alloy


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

My Pivot LES and 429c at home and my custom build Trek Superfly, with LBS custom paint job:thumbsup:, at work in Japan.:rockon:


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

MTB Pilot said:


> My Pivot LES and 429c at home and my custom build Trek Superfly, with LBS custom paint job:thumbsup:, at work in Japan.:rockon:


So the Superfly is your bike, but you use it when you are in Japan,
Correct?


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

CannondaleF9 said:


> So the Superfly is your bike, but you use it when you are in Japan,
> Correct?


You got it. I just brought it over this trip since I spend enough time here to justify a bike to keep my fitness up. It will also serve as a "grocery getter" and local transportation.


----------



## Spdu4ia (Aug 6, 2009)

Upgraded gt timberline


----------



## g-bike (Jun 1, 2006)

*Epic 2014 WC*

Here she is.


----------



## Thorjensen (Jun 4, 2013)

On-One Lurcher 19.5"
Now with a new frame. Busted the old one on hitting a tree.
Feel free to ask
Still 23.1lbs


----------



## cobeez (Jul 2, 2009)

*My first 29er*

Diamondback Response XE 29er. Profile Design grips, Fyxation platform pedals and just ordered a new Raidon fork through the SR Suntour customer loyalty program. Great deal. Love this sport!!!


----------



## bigwheelboy_490 (Jan 2, 2003)

Thorjensen said:


> Feel free to ask
> 
> View attachment 863064


Asking! how is the ride of that bike?


----------



## danec99 (Jul 22, 2010)

Been riding this for a couple of years now. Began as a 1X9, but found the gearing just too limiting. I have a RS Reba fork for it if I need suspension, but this is its normal setup. Love this bike.


----------



## _Alberto_ (Sep 8, 2012)

My Mamba from yesterday's ride. Only thing stock is the frame.


----------



## raymondy (Jul 16, 2013)

drewinthedesert said:


> Just finished this build and can't wait to take it out this weekend.
> View attachment 860590


very nice ride


----------



## skey44 (Dec 8, 2011)

Been out in the woods since I got it a week ago. Loving every minute! Still need to cut and bleed brakes, and rebuild rear wheel. Been too busy riding it


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

skey44 said:


> Been out in the woods since I got it a week ago. Loving every minute! Still need to cut and bleed brakes, and rebuild rear wheel. Been too busy riding it


you've been out in the woods for a week? dang! that's hardcore mountain biking... haha


----------



## rayrod354 (Apr 29, 2012)

What bike is this? Great use of that Canon!!!!


----------



## skey44 (Dec 8, 2011)

haha, I meant I've ridden it once every day since I got it. 
It is a Santa Cruz Tallboy2 Aluminum.


----------



## rayrod354 (Apr 29, 2012)

grizzler said:


> There's a bike in there somewhere...


What bike is this? Great looking bike....


----------



## rayrod354 (Apr 29, 2012)

allthatisman said:


> My 2013 Motobecane Fly Ti 29er:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen Motobecane's on bikes direct but don't know if that's a bike to start of with. But it looks great. Just seems like you replace everything. Lol.


----------



## rayrod354 (Apr 29, 2012)

memi said:


> View attachment 836363


Bike looks great. Are these Motobecane's good?


----------



## allthatisman (May 27, 2007)

rayrod354 said:


> Bike looks great. Are these Motobecane's good?


I think they are pretty good bikes. Most riders will want to customize their bikes regardless of what comes on it. When I bought the bike, I would have preferred to buy the frame and fork deal BD has, but at the time, they were all sold out. The frame is nice, and the stuff that comes on it is generally pretty high end. My only real complaint was the sizing. BD sells a LOT of different branded bikes, many of which are fairly low end. The geometry charts are not all that helpful, and considering you're buying a bike without riding it, they really should have a better way of helping people determine the correct size. Mine was an XL and I really should have got a Large... I sold that frame and am now on a Niner Jet 9 since all the parts moved over. I like the Jet 9 a lot, but I still miss riding a hardtail... NOTHING climbs like a hardtail... even an XC oriented Jet 9.


----------



## scubajunkee (Jul 7, 2011)

Here's my newly built Lurcher 29er. XT front & rear derailleurs, SLX shifters & brakes, FSA Comet 2x10 up front & 11-36 in the back. No name wheels with Kenda small block eight tires.









Ericson


----------



## Jeroentune (May 30, 2013)

*MY Cube 29 er*

Brand new German Built 29 er .

21 inch frame 
Shimano SLX and XT 
RS Reba SL 
Easton material

very light pedal beast !

























Jeroen (the Netherlands)


----------



## twistedlizard720 (Apr 3, 2006)

My Spider 29 Comp w/ XT Expert build. First picture taken off of Watershed Trail in Lake Havasu, AZ.


----------



## cobeez (Jul 2, 2009)

racerob said:


> Here it is with my "Street" setup on it for wheels and Speedster tires
> View attachment 812857


What are those wheels? Those are RAD!!


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

cobeez said:


> What are those wheels? Those are RAD!!


They look like OS Tuff Wheels...remember those?


----------



## the kraken (Jan 13, 2012)

Cleaned up my honzo and installed some new parts.



















New wheels and cassette


















New stem, grips, headset


----------



## rottendan (Dec 17, 2008)

^nice job! I like the look of the chrome hub with that sram cassette. Look' s like a pretty light build, what's she weighing in at?


----------



## the kraken (Jan 13, 2012)

rottendan said:


> ^nice job! I like the look of the chrome hub with that sram cassette. Look' s like a pretty light build, what's she weighing in at?


Thanks. She's a little on the heavy side at 27.5 lbs


----------



## zweigelt (Jul 8, 2008)

twistedlizard720 said:


> My Spider 29 Comp w/ XT Expert build. First picture taken off of Watershed Trail in Lake Havasu, AZ.


Great Spider, and wonderful Landscape, twistedlizard :thumbsup:

My Quiring Titanium and my new Spider Comp, a perfect symbiosis:


----------



## Zaskar24 (Jun 7, 2008)

The Spider Comp looks good. The Ti Quiring on the other hand is simply amazing looking. Did Scott paint the fork to match? What are the specs on it and where were the pictures taken? Color me jealous!



zweigelt said:


> Great Spider, and wonderful Landscape, twistedlizard :thumbsup:
> 
> My Quiring Titanium and my new Spider Comp, a perfect symbiosis:


----------



## zweigelt (Jul 8, 2008)

Zaskar24 said:


> The Spider Comp looks good. The Ti Quiring on the other hand is simply amazing looking. Did Scott paint the fork to match? What are the specs on it and where were the pictures taken? Color me jealous!


Thanks Zaskar!

...yes, Scott did all the painting in "Gulf Racing" Color scheme. It was a joy to work with him. Perfect craftsmanship and always open for wishes! Highly Recommended!

The "Nebeljäger" Specs:

Custom Quiring Titanium(ZS44, BB30, 574mm TT, 70.2°HA, 74° SA, 89mm HT, 57mm BB drop)
RS Sid XX WC, Cannondale Hollowgram, XTR, Hope X2 Brakes, Enve XC-Tune Wheels, Enve Post and Bar, 3T -17° Stem...
8.9-9.3 kg depending on Tires...

All Pictures taken in east Switzerland near Austrian Border. Maybe you know Heidi, .. ;-)


Sweat n' color_web von Nebeljäger29 auf Flickr


Magarites_web von Nebeljäger29 auf Flickr


----------



## Zaskar24 (Jun 7, 2008)

Scott is great to work with. I have a steel frame he made for me in 2011 and just love the bike. One day soon I will be getting a Ti frame from him. Congratulations on a great bike as well as some beautiful scenery to enjoy it in!


----------



## itirado (Sep 16, 2008)

*My R.I.P 9*


----------



## wslewis (Jan 19, 2014)

*Upgraded from a 26" to 29er*







A bit more weight but performance is great uphill


----------



## bcf811 (Sep 27, 2008)

This is my "New" ride. I can't wait for winter to be over...

Sent from my HTC PH39100 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2012)

my 29er, too.


----------



## balatoe (Jun 11, 2011)

*My 2013 Giant Anthem X29 Advanced 2*

Bought this bike on closeout in September, 2013. I have since replaced the wheels with Stan's Arch EX, running tubeless. I have also replaced the crankset with X0 crankset.

I really enjoy this bike. I like to climb and this bike puts a smile on my face when I see a hill coming.


----------



## Dimon Hell (Jul 12, 2013)

Many beautifull bikes were shown here.
Time to post few pics om my new 29er. Simple and not so tough, like SantaCruz, but i like it anyway!
Yesterday i've finally done with it! Building time about 4 months.


----------



## Dimon Hell (Jul 12, 2013)

Thanks. I can't wait weather anymore! Need to test new toy.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Please excuse the mismatched wheel set. It's a work in progress.


----------



## bcf811 (Sep 27, 2008)

TwoNin9r said:


> Please excuse the mismatched wheel set. It's a work in progress.


That's one fast looking machine

Sent from my HTC PH39100 using Tapatalk


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you. It's like a roller coaster with a steering wheel. Haha

I actually smashed it up pretty bad just after that picture. Let me upload some pics


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## bcf811 (Sep 27, 2008)

A bike should have some battle scars

Sent from my HTC PH39100 using Tapatalk


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

bcf811 said:


> A bike should have some battle scars
> 
> Sent from my HTC PH39100 using Tapatalk


Agreed. As long as they don't compromise the structural strength!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oracle29 (Feb 3, 2014)

*Cannondale Trail 29 SL2*

Here is my 2012 or 13 (can't tell) Cannondale Trail SL2 29 almost all stock.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Oracle29 said:


> Here is my 2012 or 13 (can't tell) Cannondale Trail SL2 29 almost all stock.


It is a 2012 because it has a RST Deuce fork.


----------



## Oracle29 (Feb 3, 2014)

CannondaleF9 said:


> It is a 2012 because it has a RST Deuce fork.


Is the 2013 fork much more of an upgrade? Also what would I be looking at to upgrade to a lefty including all the parts for a conversion?

I have some room to spend since I got the bike really cheap.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Oracle29 said:


> Is the 2013 fork much more of an upgrade? Also what would I be looking at to upgrade to a lefty including all the parts for a conversion?
> 
> I have some room to spend since I got the bike really cheap.


The 2013 has a RockShox Recon Silver soloair fork, which is better than the RST air fork on the 2012, but it is not that much of a difference.
You can buy a Reba for $400-$500. The Lefty's price I am unsure of, but your local Cannondale store should be able to tell you.
Here is the lefty page: Innovation - LEFTY


----------



## Oracle29 (Feb 3, 2014)

CannondaleF9 said:


> The 2013 has a RockShox Recon Silver soloair fork, which is better than the RST air fork on the 2012, but it is not that much of a difference.
> You can buy a Reba for $400-$500. The Lefty's price I am unsure of, but your local Cannondale store should be able to tell you.
> Here is the lefty page: Innovation - LEFTY


Thanks! I will look at my options. The lefty to me is cool, although I don't believe I can ride my bike to its limits enough yet to say my suspension is limiting me. I also don't want to over mod and put on a fork that's worth more than the bike itself. The Reba is nice.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

I think the lefty pbr 90 is like $1,200?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## OhBeardedone (Feb 3, 2014)

Oracle29 said:


> Here is my 2012 or 13 (can't tell) Cannondale Trail SL2 29 almost all stock.


I have a f5 26er that looks identical!


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

Also in a Specialized thread so sorry for double-posting, but I love her so much.

...2013 Camber Comp Carbon


----------



## bcf811 (Sep 27, 2008)

MTBeing said:


> Also in a Specialized thread so sorry for double-posting, but I love her so much.
> 
> ...2013 Camber Comp Carbon


You must feel like a ninja riding that.

Sent from my HTC PH39100 using Tapatalk


----------



## spacebull1 (Apr 24, 2012)

TwoNin9r said:


> I think the lefty pbr 90 is like $1,200?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


Yup..that is the price...


----------



## 8p8 (Sep 30, 2013)

*Yelli*

Hello, this is my 29:good climb, good handling, a bit harsh when speed growing up. Very good frame


----------



## jallll (Dec 28, 2008)

My foes shaver 29 ... a piece or art

















eeeeeooooo


----------



## easyrider75 (Aug 6, 2012)

*2008 Kona Unit*

My Kona Unit on a lazy summer day. My first single speed and loving it.


----------



## ruralbike (Mar 31, 2006)

another satori


----------



## Jams_805 (Aug 15, 2013)

TwoNin9r said:


>


idk man.. I know chips and scrapes are inevitable but that drives me crazy lol maybe because I do paint and body as a hobby.. I touch up my bike battle scars right after a wash!


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Lol if I had the skill I would 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## drewlee13 (Dec 22, 2009)

*2012 Cannondale Scalpel Carbon 2*

22# 10oz (will be lower still have a tube in the rear wheel)
Carbon Wheels
XX1 and shimano XT/XTR - 1x10

Now I just need some dirt to ride it on


----------



## Kuba1979 (Mar 4, 2013)

Happiness!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeRiethmiller (May 19, 2013)

posted this in what rig are you racing in the XC section, but here goes:








'11 specialized epic comp
-Stan's ZTR Crest wheelset
-Next SL race face bars
-Fox 32 float 29 fit fork
-Full XT minus crank, x9
-syncros stem and saddle
-thomson elite setback seat post.


----------



## elandy (Apr 14, 2011)




----------



## PBNinja (Jan 30, 2014)

Voodoo Bizango. Love it


----------



## wdvolks (May 23, 2013)

shpendel said:


> Sounds like you have a major lack of knowledge what my position is. I am a client advisor/sales professional that happens to sell very high dollar automobiles. Not sure what joke of a dealership you are referring about, but things don't work near what you are saying. I happen to sell vehicles that are worth more then probably your house alone. As an example I had $537,000 worth of sales last month alone. Most real estate agents don't have a luxury of having this much sales month after month. I have a luxury if traveling for all sorts of Porsche training programs like models launches all over the US, Porsche sport driving school and many more. A waiter can only dream if making 11k a month
> 
> P.S. I can snap I pic if my w2 to compare with yours.


you sound like a total tool! who cares how much money you have. good luck taking it with you. Pompous douchebag. I make 40k a year, but i bet im more content with my life than you are.


----------



## raymondy (Jul 16, 2013)

LeRiethmiller said:


> posted this in what rig are you racing in the XC section, but here goes:
> View attachment 867946
> 
> 
> ...


great looking ride. Love the colors


----------



## turbomatic73 (Jan 11, 2006)

My Jamis Dragon Sport...


----------



## mikewadley (Aug 19, 2012)

LeRiethmiller said:


> posted this in what rig are you racing in the XC section, but here goes:
> View attachment 867946
> 
> 
> ...


VERY nice!


----------



## terryguy9148 (Feb 8, 2014)

sweet bike love the gold ascents


----------



## jd2013cambercomp (Jan 6, 2014)

*Finished Up the Camber! for now.....*

I finished my custom build of my 2013 camber comp

Rockshox Pike 140mm
XT Brakes and Ice Tech Rotors W/Ti hardware 
NoTubes ZTR FlowEX 29er 
Butcher GRID 2.3 Front 
Purgatory GRID 2.3 Rear
Hadley Front and Rear Hubs
Command Post blacklite
PG 1070 cassette
Pg 1091R Chain


----------



## sand wedge (Sep 24, 2012)

Looks awesome. You just need to route that brake cable around the inside of the fork.


----------



## muzzanic (Apr 28, 2009)

jd2013cambercomp said:


> I finished my custom build of my 2013 camber comp
> 
> Rockshox Pike 140mm
> XT Brakes and Ice Tech Rotors W/Ti hardware
> ...


Nice looking bike but I would get that front brake hose inside the fork leg berore you rip it off.


----------



## kustomz (Jan 6, 2004)

jd2013cambercomp has the hose routed properly. He is using a Rock Shox fork where the cable guide is at a fixed angle combined with a Shimano caliper that has the hose attaching to the outside. I have tried routing my similar setup to the inside and it places considerably more stress on the hose assembly. Just run it and don't think about it!


----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Here are some more pictures and a full build report: Build Write-Up


----------



## Scrappy jr. (Oct 24, 2013)

Thought this was a cool pic I got the other day on a ride! It's on a portion of a trail that runs from The Atlantic Ocean to Lake Okeechobee!


----------



## Dirtbomb (Feb 10, 2014)

*My P-29er*

I just finished my SS Ritchey P-29er.

DT Swiss fork
saint brakes
hope disk, skewers
enve DH bar
enve stem
Middleburn cranks
Brooks saddle
TI seatpost
Niner cog
Shimano wheelset

the ride is amazing, working some kinks out, but otherwise badass.


----------



## hiroshima (Apr 17, 2006)

My '13 Stumpy Comp Alloy HT. Not done yet, but it'll do

Replaced Magura for Deore 615 / SLX rotors (because I like my M-596 so much on my SS I saw no need for SLX/XT)
WTB Stryker wheels (same as my TCS Trail on my SS so easy cross compatibility)
EC70 Low Rise bar
Phenom Expert Saddle
RaceFace ring (dropped front shifter/der)
XT pedals

Why didn't I just buy a comp? Bought used from family friend who rode it like 3 times.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Updated my 29er after a year riding it stock....
X-Fusion Slide
Cane Creek FORTY
RaceFace Turbine bar & stem
Spesh lockon ergo grips XL
Pergatory Grid 2.3 up front


----------



## jnatera (Apr 15, 2009)

My new 2014 Cube Reaction GTC SL 29










I have only had it for 4 day and loving it.

SPECIFICATIONS

Colour: black`n`grey`n`white

Frame: GTC Twin Mold Monocoque Technology, 29 ARG

Size: 19"

Fork: Fox 32 Float CTD FIT, QR15, 100mm

Headset: FSA Orbit I-t-R integrated, top 1 1/8", bottom 1 1/2

Stem:Syntace F149, 31,8

Handlebar: CUBE Race Flat Bar Pro, 720 mm

Grips: CUBE Race Grip, 1-Clamp

Rear Derailleur: Shimano XT RD-M781-SGS, Shadow 10-speed

Front Derailleur: Shimano XT FD-M781, Direct Mount

Shifters: Shimano XT SL-M780 I-Spec, Rapidfire-Plus

Brake system: Shimano Deore XT K-M7851, hydr. Discbrake (180/160mm)

Crankset: Shimano XT, FC-M782, 40x30x22T, 175mm

Wheelset: DT CSW MA 1.9 Straightpull, 28/32 spokes, QR15/QR, 19.5mm rim

Front tire: Schwalbe Rocket Ron Kevlar Triple Compound 2.25

Rear tire: Schwalbe Racing Ralph Kevlar Triple Compound 2.25

Seat: Selle Italia X1

Seatpost: RFR Prolight, 31.6mm

Seatclamp: RFR Varioclose 34.9mm

Weight: 10,6 kg


----------



## goodyear29er (Apr 29, 2011)

heres my 29er.

all stock for now. 2014 Breezer Storm 29


----------



## twowheelfunman (Aug 29, 2008)

2012 Rumblefish Elite. The stock parts list is WAY shorter than the upgrade list! Highlights are FOX 34 Talas, Niner flat carbon bar, XO 30t 1X crankset, 42t Giant Cog, dropper post, Wde Lightning wheels, 2.4 Butcher front, 2.35 Ikon EXO rear.


----------



## LeRiethmiller (May 19, 2013)

mikewadley said:


> VERY nice!


Thanks. Pretty stoked on this ride!


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

twowheelfunman said:


> The stock parts list is WAY shorter than the upgrade list!


Same with my Trek Cobia







I still need a picture with my new WTB Silverado saddle.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

twowheelfunman said:


> 2012 Rumblefish Elite. The stock parts list is WAY shorter than the upgrade list! Highlights are FOX 34 Talas, Niner flat carbon bar, XO 30t 1X crankset, 42t Giant Cog, dropper post, Wde Lightning wheels, 2.4 Butcher front, 2.35 Ikon EXO rear.


Had a rumblefish 1 in like 2011. Sold it cheap, like an idiot, because it was "heavy". Still kick myself in the rear for it, that thing was beautiful! Then again my lbs was employer to a couple of bandits back then who "sold" me a medium or large, I don't remember, but at 6'3" with a 35" inseam, it was a bit of a tight fit.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Madman43 (Nov 24, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## funnyjr (Oct 31, 2009)




----------



## bokdoos (Mar 1, 2004)

My Stumpy expert evo 29 with some mods......carbon hoops, fork extended to 150mm, shorter stem, XT brakes and chain guide.


----------



## J273 (Apr 12, 2009)

Hows it ride with 150's Im tempted to do the same with my new stumpy 29er build.


Im guessing sticking 150's on the warranties still ok?


----------



## bokdoos (Mar 1, 2004)

It wanders a bit more on the super steep climbs but the 30t ring offsets that a bit. 
Quite noticeable on the descents though. Loving it. I've heard the frame can handle it but I doubt Spesh would back you up in a failure.


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

Just a recent pic of the ride with the new wheels/tires (Charger Comps/Duro Switch) mounted up. Out for a test ride. 1st tubeless setup. Can't wait for some dry(ish) trails and nice weather!


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo (Dec 9, 2013)

Burt4x4 said:


> View attachment 869295
> 
> Updated my 29er after a year riding it stock....
> X-Fusion Slide
> ...


How's the x-fusion slide fork working out for you? I was considering it as an upgrade.


----------



## Bighec (Apr 1, 2009)

My boo...


----------



## Larjeet (Sep 1, 2013)

*sugar and splice and everything nice*

My 2014 Kona splice with Vsixty pedals race face Clamp on Grips Bontager seat and Kenda small block 8 tires . the 48 tooth top ring has been removed and replaced with an e-thirteen Lexan bash guard


----------



## coot271 (Sep 15, 2010)

turbomatic, Mt Tabor is a great ride. Rocks of Doom will check the integrity of your bike adjustments. Just rode there last week. Nice Jamis!


----------



## jallll (Dec 28, 2008)

My foes shaver 29er









eeeeeooooo


----------



## Dragon29 (Feb 24, 2014)

*Dragon Sport 29er 2014*

My new ride.


----------



## Cdale Felix (Sep 7, 2013)

zephxiii said:


> Took this yesterday:


What a great shot!


----------



## Tig (Mar 17, 2004)

Photo from 9 years ago while near San Antonio (Government Canyon). It is still my number one MTB to ride, but the Kenda's have been replaced by Maxxis Crossmarks.










And after a muddy race (private property).


----------



## bigwheelboy_490 (Jan 2, 2003)

Cdale Felix said:


> What a great shot!


I miss green grass!


----------



## DocGold (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

DocGold said:


>


Haha on my phone for a quick second this bad boy looked like a hard tail.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## minh (May 23, 2004)

Waltworks with a knard front tire.


----------



## pkcain (May 5, 2009)

*My Waltworks, while in the build process, before gettin' it dirty.*


----------



## kodaiwarrior (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## kodaiwarrior (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## Hobine (Jun 16, 2004)




----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Hobine said:


>


Gorgeous.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## wdvolks (May 23, 2013)

IMG_0964.JPG


----------



## wdvolks (May 23, 2013)

my '13 Trek Stache 7 with new Fox fork. Ardent 2.4s, Crank bros candy 1.


----------



## randychuah (Apr 11, 2009)

Regards from Malaysia. Giant Anthem X29 1









Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Still waiting on some parts

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

Looks like a nice build!


----------



## thrash_273 (Apr 24, 2013)

*waiting for spring*

baltimore weather being really cold... waiting for spring break. couple of new stuffs for my trance x2. brake pads, kmc chains, crank bros cobalt 2 seat post, new saddle and ergon gs1 grips. also excited to try out my new edge 500 w/ cad and speed sensor. cmon spring!


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

HitmenOnlyInc said:


> Looks like a nice build!


Thank you! 









She's a big gal... Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

TwoNin9r said:


> Still waiting on some parts
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


Sweeeeet!


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

CannondaleF9 said:


> Sweeeeet!


link in my thread for the build if you wanna subscribe. i'll havesome good pictures and possibly some go-pro video by early next week (taking it out tomorrow)


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Arnaldo. said:


> How's the x-fusion slide fork working out for you? I was considering it as an upgrade.


















Works GREAT! So happy with it...soaks up those rookey bad landings and it's nice and light, easy to adj and looks to be super easy to service from the videos I have seen...someday I'll find out! Ha! 
Hitin the trail tomorrow!


----------



## Hoodriverlife (Jan 19, 2014)

Maiden ride.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

^^Nice. Is that up near Family Man?


----------



## Zaskar24 (Jun 7, 2008)

pkcain said:


> View attachment 872630


Love the look of your Waltworks pkcain. What are the particulars on it?

minh, how do you like your WW with the Knard? Is that the fork that came with the frame or did you have Walt build a new one for the Knard?


----------



## Hoodriverlife (Jan 19, 2014)

Le Duke said:


> ^^Nice. Is that up near Family Man?


Yup... Huffing and puffing UP GP. (No one else was around.) Good thing I got it when I did, it is under 10" of snow today.


----------



## aybee (Feb 2, 2014)

Fresh out of my LBS:









Used to be a rigid EMD9+moondust RDO fork, now upgraded to my dream bike. Also did a conversion to 1x10, just waiting up on availability of 42T cogs here in our area.


----------



## mwillits (Feb 28, 2014)

2013 Scott Spark with my new wheel set, brakes, pedals, and shifters.


----------



## campfreddie (Apr 26, 2011)

Just finished building this little beauty.

Salsa Mamasita with 1x10 gears, ultra-light BOR rims, carbon forks and lots of other carbon goodness. It flies!


----------



## Pete.A (Sep 28, 2013)

I posted up a few months ago, but the bike has been through an overhaul since, so I thought I'd share again:

Niner EMD9- 
1x11
a little bit of carbon goodness (with more to come)


----------



## itskohler (Oct 18, 2012)

Just finished it up today.

Sent from Samsung's latest 1-up on Apple.


----------



## Stopbreakindown (Jun 27, 2011)

Latest build


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pete.A said:


> I posted up a few months ago, but the bike has been through an overhaul since, so I thought I'd share again:
> 
> Niner EMD9-
> 1x11
> a little bit of carbon goodness (with more to come)


Is that a Recon Gold fork?


----------



## Dannyohyeah (Dec 20, 2013)

Hi All~ I'm new to the forum...really a wealth of info....and I'd like to start a new post, but simply cannot see the way to do this. Could someone help me out please? You can send me a PM, I'm registered. Many thanks. Dan


----------



## Pete.A (Sep 28, 2013)

CannondaleF9 said:


> Is that a Recon Gold fork?


Good eye, yes it is. Recon Gold TK solo air


----------



## tomtitch (Mar 4, 2014)

*my new cube aim Sl 29*

Here is my new bike. A cube aim 2014.


----------



## terryguy9148 (Feb 8, 2014)

*Kona kuhuna Deluxe*

My Kona Kuhuna Deluxe , raceface bashgaurd , specialized ground control tires and soon to come , loaded stem , crank bolts , pedals and seatpost all gold colored . will update photos tmrw . Thanks for looking


----------



## Scrappy jr. (Oct 24, 2013)

campfreddie said:


> Just finished building this little beauty.
> 
> Salsa Mamasita with 1x10 gears, ultra-light BOR rims, carbon forks and lots of other carbon goodness. It flies!


sweet Bike!! I like that a lot!! Are you running the clutch rear derailer and have you dropped the chain? I have a flat black Scott Scale with blue accents and I'm about to go 1x with the blue Race Face w/n, black bash and blue bolts!!


----------



## ZKK007 (Feb 19, 2014)

2014 Jamis Dakota D29 Comp

Just put on the HS1 rotors 200mm F, 180mm R, Avid Code R front brake (rear brake is on its way!) and the Shimano M530 pedals.















Got a couple more items coming for it:
Ritchey WCS 3k Carbon seat post
Ritchey Carbon Pro 100mm stem
The correct Avid 40P front brake adapter (instead of the Shimano 203mm adapter the LBS had).

Still deciding on new tubeless tires.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Coop919 (Dec 17, 2013)

_Alberto_ said:


> My Mamba from yesterday's ride. Only thing stock is the frame.


I've got the same bike and am in the process of upgrading everything but the frame as well. Looks good.


----------



## Bwilli88 (Nov 25, 2013)

My recent repaint, I had a Willys cj3 years ago and this is as close as I will get to it. Also a little personalization of my last name in the font of the Willys company that was stamped in the Jeep years ago.







a little personalization, my last name on the top tube.


----------



## Epic_Dude (May 31, 2010)

Sorry Bwilli88, pics are not showing. Only see [?] instead of your two photos.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Yeah me too. Please post working pictures (see my avatar for my reasoning) 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZKK007 (Feb 19, 2014)

Went out for a 15 mile ride to try out the new Avid Code R brakes and Shimano M530 pedals. Very happy with the outcome!

Sent from my DROID RAZR M using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jmedrano (Aug 9, 2013)

*Trek Superfly 6 29er*

Heres my Trek Superfly 6 29er :thumbsup:


----------



## asuprice (Jul 20, 2010)

Here's my new Trek Stache 7. Just got it yesterday. Hopefully the trails will be dry enough to ride this week.


----------



## padrefan1982 (Mar 2, 2005)

*my ride...*

Shared elsewhere, but wanted to play in this thread as well. Love this bike!


----------



## bcf811 (Sep 27, 2008)

asuprice said:


> Here's my new Trek Stache 7. Just got it yesterday. Hopefully the trails will be dry enough to ride this week.


That blue looks awesome. I demoed that bike last fall, very fun bike. 
Enjoy.

Sent from my HTC PH39100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Epic_Dude (May 31, 2010)

bcf811 said:


> That blue looks awesome. I demoed that bike last fall, very fun bike.
> Enjoy.
> 
> Sent from my HTC PH39100 using Tapatalk


I agree, love what Trek is doing with the Stache but I miss those green anodized cranks they had on the Stache 8 last year.


----------



## jds0912 (Feb 25, 2014)

*Canfield Nimble 9*



jds0912 said:


> This is my new to me sparkle blue xl n9. Haven't really ridden it yet bc of snow and **** trail conditions, but I'm super pumped for spring. The rig is pretty bomber right now with Halo freedom wheels, sram x9 1x10, Manitou tower pro, trail kings 2.4 and 2.2 rear and shimano slx hydro brakes/cranks. Ditched the chain guide/bash guard and go for a rf narrow wide ring. Weighs a ton :devil:.


----------



## jallll (Dec 28, 2008)

My foes shaver 29


----------



## jd2013cambercomp (Jan 6, 2014)

*My Camber completely upgraded!*

Finally able to get out on the trail this week!


----------



## adrisuta (Nov 29, 2011)

Paradox upgraded:
All sizes | Paradox upgraded, March 2014 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Fat Front Fixie, get's me around town.


----------



## A J MacDonald Jr (Jan 22, 2014)

*Nashbar AT29*

Nashbar AT29


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

2013 Camber Pro


----------



## AnteXTC (Jan 31, 2011)

*Sv: Post Pictures of your 29er*

Niner Air 9










Skickat från min Nexus 5 via Tapatalk


----------



## Antton (Mar 11, 2014)

Kona Mahuna 2013


----------



## TurtlesHello (Mar 17, 2014)

2014 Specialized Crave Comp


----------



## ZKK007 (Feb 19, 2014)

2014 Jamis Dakota D29 stock








After a few months:















Upgrades:
Avid Code R hydraulic brakes.
HS1 200mm F 180mm R rotors with titanium bolts.
Swissstop Organic pads F and R.
Ritchey Carbon Pro 100mm stem.
Ritchey Carbon WCS seat post.
Shimano M530 pedals.
Slime inner tubes (until I go tubeless).
Bell airstrike dual action hand pump.
Homemade chain stay protector (old inner tube wrapped in tennis racquet handle wrap and vinyl tape).
Homemade chain guide (parts from a reflector wrapped in heat shirk wrap). Does the job well!

Just over stock weight of 29lbs even with the additions.


----------



## Demizez99 (Dec 2, 2012)

Salsa spearfish -12, 11 kilos. Love it :thumbsup:
View attachment 878896


----------



## kwxvii (Jun 29, 2010)

*The Blues*

2012 DB Overdrive and 2013 Salsa Horsethief


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)




----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Riding the levy with my fiancé.

Posted via mobile


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

kwxvii said:


> 2012 DB Overdrive and 2013 Salsa Horsethief
> View attachment 879210
> View attachment 879211


What dropper post do you have on the DB?


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

Top one is my stumpy fsr in DuPont on micaja and the other is my talus 29 long travel ss in brown county state park in Indiana

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwxvii (Jun 29, 2010)

KS eTen with remote which I got from Outside Outfitters


----------



## Epic_Dude (May 31, 2010)




----------



## Cusco (Aug 21, 2011)

My new Engin Ti candy apple red 29er. Very happy with the build.

Pic with prototype Stan's Valor CF wheelset



With Nox wheelset



XTR Race Brakes



Custom Ti Paragon drop outs


----------



## Scrappy jr. (Oct 24, 2013)

It's almost done! Just did a 1x10 conversion,XT brakes and some blue goodies!


----------



## Worm0898 (May 10, 2012)

My Orange Gyro now with a few upgrades!


----------



## bcf811 (Sep 27, 2008)

Worm0898 said:


> My Orange Gyro now with a few upgrades!


How are those wheels?

Sent from my HTC PH39100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Worm0898 (May 10, 2012)

bcf811 said:


> How are those wheels?
> 
> Sent from my HTC PH39100 using Tapatalk


They are the fantastic! The quality is second to none and super stiff! I am not light and ride over stuff rather than around and they take everything I chuck at them!


----------



## pkcain (May 5, 2009)

Thanks Zaskar24... sorry for the slow response.

It's built as an all-around bike. The rear is 5" an the front Talas is 110-140mm so it can do whatever I want. I live in Sweden and locally I have singletrack and about 1 week a month I'm in Norway where they have mountains, so it's built to handle both.

Particulars:
2014 Fox Talas and CTD factory shock
I9 Torch Trail wheelset
King headset and BB
Thomson stem and seatpost. Will have a Thomson covert post when it's released.
Enve riser bars
XX1
XT brakes/pedals
Hans Dampf tires

29# as shown with those heavy tires. They actually weight more than the wheelset!


----------



## thrash_273 (Apr 24, 2013)

trance x2 with some upgrades


----------



## RustyUK (Sep 7, 2008)




----------



## Titaniumhold (Mar 29, 2014)

*first post *

First FS-after first trail ride


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Moab a few weeks ago


----------



## XC Lover (Mar 30, 2014)

*That's my KTM*

My all new KTM Ultra One 29er! Just have it for about 3 months and absolutely love it! :thumbsup:








A stop while going down the local fireroad!


----------



## Hittman2780 (Mar 31, 2014)

How was your ride in Brown county ¿ I live in Louisville and am picking up my Scalpel when I get back into town! And want to get a ride in there. I've heard it's well marked ect... 


Raleighguy29 said:


> Top one is my stumpy fsr in DuPont on micaja and the other is my talus 29 long travel ss in brown county state park in Indiana
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayson44 (Aug 12, 2005)

it's been a couple months because of the snow, but I got to ride on Saturday. it was glorious.




























J.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

The newest iteration of my Cobia.


----------



## Vic-20 (Apr 18, 2013)

My 29+ (I call it the Magnum) it's soooo close to being done. I'm like a kid waitin for Santa.

Kris Henry is an discerning craftsman and a gentleman to boot. He's been great to deal with. The fork is by Engin.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scimitar (Jul 14, 2006)

Cusco said:


> My new Engin Ti candy apple red 29er. Very happy with the build.
> 
> Pic with prototype Stan's Valor CF wheelset


Really digging this! Color is amazing. The dropout detail is one of my favorites. What is the geo?


----------



## wickedmtb (Mar 11, 2012)

My re-built Gary Fisher Rumblefish.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Love that Rumblefish! 

Posted via mobile


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

Size Large Orbea Occam..








With a Maverick DUC32 fork and Hope brakes.








My other 29er, Fisher superfly with 180mm cranks..








Same thing, Maverick fork and Hope for brakes.


----------



## El34 (Jan 11, 2009)

Just updated my IP-036 with a carbon wheel set
http://forums.mtbr.com/29er-bikes/my-ip-036-carbon-build-887323.html

Still digging this bike a bunch


----------



## Kawigreen99 (Oct 9, 2011)

Ip057


----------



## L8APXR (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## jmedrano (Aug 9, 2013)

*Nite Riding Ready....*

Getting ready for some Nite Riding.....oh Yea!! :thumbsup:


----------



## split (Jan 12, 2004)

Dundee Cycles 29ers having fun in NE.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

wickedmtb said:


> My re-built Gary Fisher Rumblefish.
> View attachment 881488


Nice Rumblefish!


----------



## jlockie (May 26, 2008)

2013 Epic Comp 29er <3


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

Ride in brown county was awesome. Going to get a lot of rain the next few days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xesun (Mar 30, 2014)

Bmc fs02


----------



## sean1214 (Apr 3, 2014)




----------



## gamertech84 (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## lazymuf (Jan 30, 2011)

gamertech84 said:


> View attachment 882369
> 
> 
> View attachment 882368


Hows the ride with the vivid air?


----------



## mrbucket (Apr 25, 2010)

sean1214 said:


>


Nice! I love the Trek.


----------



## Triaxtremec (May 21, 2011)

split said:


> Dundee Cycles 29ers having fun in NE.


Sweet bikes, what frames are these?


----------



## sean1214 (Apr 3, 2014)

mrbucket said:


> Nice! I love the Trek.


Yea the geometry is awesome, but if I had my way I'd be ride a Specialized Enduro 29....


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Not singletrack, Melrose in South Australia.... back of the mountain, made by cows.


----------



## renee28 (Feb 10, 2010)

*Here's mine*


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

What is that on your chainstays? Looking for a solution and was thinking bar tape or something. Or even duct tape. 

Posted via mobile


----------



## pucked up (Mar 22, 2006)




----------



## skey44 (Dec 8, 2011)

My neon Easter egg tallboy!


----------



## Madman43 (Nov 24, 2013)

Just got back from a ride


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

TwoNin9r said:


> What is that on your chainstays? Looking for a solution and was thinking bar tape or something. Or even duct tape.
> 
> Posted via mobile


Probably a strip of inner tube, ziptied at the dropout end. Works well and the price is right.


----------



## Superfly1 (May 23, 2012)

bsieb said:


> Probably a strip of inner tube, ziptied at the dropout end. Works well and the price is right.


Bar tape from a road bike. It comes in any color


----------



## N79 (Apr 6, 2014)

*New Bike!*

Just picked up a Trek X-Cal 8


----------



## waffleBeast (Jul 5, 2010)

I know that bike shop...


----------



## christop1977 (May 16, 2012)

Just bought it yesterday.


----------



## N79 (Apr 6, 2014)

Bike America, OP KS? They are a good shop and my parents bikes bought there 20yrs ago are still on the road.


----------



## finbike (Apr 3, 2011)

First full suspension after 29" hard tail. Epic comp carbon. Just love the bike. It´s fast!


----------



## Epic_Dude (May 31, 2010)

My latest, a FS Carbon 29er I assembled from select components:


----------



## time229er (Oct 30, 2013)

*same bike...*

and some newer stuff...great weather for a ride too...finally


----------



## FormulaOne (Dec 24, 2013)

My new favorite bike on old favorite trail!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solarplex (Apr 11, 2014)

My new bike, so far love the 29s. Bought last weekend and have 112 km on it already. I use as a commuter, I put on 24km a day.


----------



## The D. (Dec 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madman43 (Nov 24, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## Cdale Felix (Sep 7, 2013)

After many upgrades over the winter, enjoyed a beautiful ride today down the shore. :thumbsup:


----------



## funnyjr (Oct 31, 2009)




----------



## J.R.A. (Nov 21, 2012)

*I drank the kool aid*

Went and bought myself a new Enduro 29er comp last weekend after I sold my less than 300 mile Santa Cruz Blur Ltc to my buddy after his nine year old intense broke for the second time. Then took all my good parts off my stumpy evo 29er and put everything on the new enduro but left the new pike 160 on of course. WOW!!!!!!HOLY SHNINKIES BATMAN!!! What a awesome bike. So glad I decided to purchase it. Rode 26.7 miles at capitol forest today.


----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)

In it's natural element, decked out. Salsa El Mariachi Ti custom build.


----------



## Buggyfield (Nov 21, 2012)

29" only now....I love them all


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

Took the 29er up to Flagstaff for a midweek ride.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh man I love seeing other thumpers! 

Posted via mobile


----------



## Mastercraft7 (Mar 24, 2014)

14 Trek ex7


----------



## TrimReaper (Apr 15, 2014)

Here is mine. Been doing some upgrades lately, like the wheelset from stock to Stans No Tubes Arch Ex with Hope Pro Evo 2 Hubs, Fizik saddle and ODI grips. Waiting for the shipment of the Rockshox Reverb Stealth Dropper post to replace the stock Giant seatpost. Also have put Wolftooth GC42T cog to help me with the climb.


----------



## rich_1833 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## el_burras (Mar 17, 2011)

Sorry for the crappy pic + my stinky friend, just switch to 1x10, quick lap was OK lets wait for the long run


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

el_burras said:


> Sorry for the crappy pic + my stinky friend, just switch to 1x10, quick lap was OK lets wait for the long run


Nice Sir 9.


----------



## Club Mud (Jan 31, 2011)

My 2012 Salsa El Mariachi Ti, with additional Ti bits in the cockpit and seat post and custom wheel set, chris king parts all around.


----------



## Jayson44 (Aug 12, 2005)

dat stem! 

J.


----------



## kustomz (Jan 6, 2004)

Looks like you need a bell that is worthy to compliment the rest of the bling!


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Club Mud said:


> My 2012 Salsa El Mariachi Ti, with additional Ti bits in the cockpit and seat post and custom wheel set, chris king parts all around.


Nice El Mar! I love the red and silver colours on it.


----------



## lazymuf (Jan 30, 2011)

very niceee


----------



## Bahrain (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## LoAl (Jan 5, 2011)

spring is coming...


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

LoAl said:


> spring is coming...


You're lucky. It just snowed yesterday where I live.


----------



## LoAl (Jan 5, 2011)

CannondaleF9 said:


> You're lucky. It just snowed yesterday where I live.


don't despair, sooner or later spring will come to you too


----------



## ZKK007 (Feb 19, 2014)

Unfortunately, I got the upgrade bug.









2014 Jamis Dakota D29 Comp.
Raceface 36T NW single ring.
X7 Type 2 rear derailleur.
X9 10 speed shifter.
Jagwire Teflon coated shifter cable.
Avid Code R brakes with 200mm F 180mm R HS1 rotors.
Swiss stop organic pads.
Ritchey WCS Carbon 31.6x350 seatpost.
Shimano M530 pedals.
Raceface Half Nelson lock-on grips.

The main things left are wheels and shock, but I'm debating whether to do it or save longer and get a FS bike.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

ZKK007 said:


> Unfortunately, I got the upgrade bug.
> 
> View attachment 886311
> 
> ...


There's nothing wrong with upgrading. I have upgraded so much on my bike that the only things stock are cassette, chain, headset, and wheels.







I am also debating whether or not to keep upgrading or to save for another bike, but I might as well finish what I started.
Keep upgrading.


----------



## tjax (Apr 14, 2014)

noosa2 said:


> Took the 29er up to Flagstaff for a midweek ride.
> View attachment 885152


HA! As soon as I saw that sign I thought to myself "Self that type of forestry sign looks familiar, and than, OH HEY IT'S SUNSET CRATER" I grew up in Flagstaff, and now reside in Colorado. Love that place


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## drheyerly (Jun 20, 2013)

Just finished this build, my first FS and 29er, '13 Salsa Horsethief 3


----------



## DarkPhoenixTSi (May 1, 2006)

Cheap, but upgradeable BBB. Didn't have the budget (buying a new house) for a "real" one, so after doing some research, I picked this up at Target.



Schwinn Ascension 29 - Once there is someone disposible income, I will be allowed to buy a real one. For now, this will do.

Making a few changes to it though. A lighter wheelset and crank and possibly a lighter fork. I have to get rid of the shifters. They SUCK!!


----------



## Club Mud (Jan 31, 2011)

kustomz said:


> Looks like you need a bell that is worthy to compliment the rest of the bling!


You're right. Those are nice bits!


----------



## Club Mud (Jan 31, 2011)

drheyerly said:


> Just finished this build, my first FS and 29er, '13 Salsa Horsethief 3


Nice Salsa! Sometimes I can use that rear shock. Good imaging, too.


----------



## Fastblack (Jul 8, 2013)

My 2014 Stumpjumper Evo HT


----------



## zeb (May 21, 2006)




----------



## zeb (May 21, 2006)




----------



## procos (Jan 7, 2006)

2011 Ventana El Padrino:









2013 Ibis Ripley:


----------



## Heath (Oct 6, 2013)

*Just got it, too wet to ride unfortunately. 2014 Spark 900 SL.*


----------



## Cdale Felix (Sep 7, 2013)

Beautiful looking rides everyone!


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

*Scott Genius 900 SL*

At the top of a 2500' climb over 3' of packed snow. Most versatile bike I've ever owned...


----------



## monty797 (May 11, 2004)

Here is my 2013 Banshee Prime. This thing is absolutely insane! It's done everything I've asked of it and I've pushed it to places I never expected.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

monty797 said:


> Here is my 2013 Banshee Prime. This thing is absolutely insane! It's done everything I've asked of it and I've pushed it to places I never expected.
> 
> View attachment 888010


That is one gnarly bike! It must be a blast to ride.


----------



## Jeroentune (May 30, 2013)

*our Cubes*

Here are our rides ..

My cube 29 er LTD Race 21 inch and my wife's Cube 29 er LTD CC 15 inch . both bikes with a reba Fork , and a complete XT group .. we love them riding XC....


----------



## monty797 (May 11, 2004)

It's pretty silly to be honest. It's served well in everything I've asked of it. I've taken it to full-blown DH runs, jump parks, and every AM / Enduro / XC trail in NorCal that I can find and it's been a blast.


----------



## J.R.A. (Nov 21, 2012)

SOOOO glad I decided to buy it.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Tried and true FS










New HT for this year.

Rigid mode










Or


----------



## BamVanJam11 (Mar 28, 2014)

All of these bikes sweet but this one is sick ...


CannondaleF9 said:


> That is one gnarly bike! It must be a blast to ride.


----------



## BamVanJam11 (Mar 28, 2014)

Newbie here. 2013 sensor 9er comp


----------



## BamVanJam11 (Mar 28, 2014)

:eekster:


----------



## BamVanJam11 (Mar 28, 2014)

velomoose said:


> Great looking rig. :thumbsup:


I second that !


----------



## gassyndrome (Apr 14, 2010)

BamVanJam11 said:


> Newbie here. 2013 sensor 9er comp


What are those wheels??


----------



## finny7 (Jun 7, 2013)

Heath said:


> View attachment 887008


Awesome looking bike


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

gassyndrome said:


> What are those wheels??


Heavy!!!


----------



## Immadis (Aug 28, 2012)

Hey guys!
Just got my first carbon frame fitted to leftover parts from my cracked frame...
New one is Niner Air 9, in size "M".
It weighs 9.76kg. just as pictured.























Air 9 size "M"
Reba Dual air
ZTR Crest w. DT Swiss 240s hubs, aero spokes.
XT groupset 1x10
Exustar pedals
FSA SLK bar
Force Ultralight 2x160mm
FSA K-force post
ESI Grips
Force 70mm stem
Selle Team Edition saddle


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Immadis said:


> Hey guys!
> Just got my first carbon frame fitted to leftover parts from my cracked frame...
> New one is Niner Air 9, in size "M".
> It weighs 9.76kg. just as pictured.
> ...


Sweet rig!


----------



## Immadis (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## TheoTheo (Feb 21, 2014)

Here`s my xc race bike, I race for my university. About a year and a half old now, built from the ground up including wheel lacing.

Giant XTC Composite 29er Size small
Fox Float 29 Kashima
Stan's Crest, Hope Pro II Evo, DT Comp Spokes
1x10 XTR w/ Raceface 34t narrow wide ring
Thomson Masterpiece post, Elite stem
Enve Sweep bar
ESI Grips
Fizik Tundra saddle
XTR pedals
Conti X-King 2.2 Protection, running tubeless

Running the fork remote under the bar in place of the front shifter. Pulled the decals off the rims, looks much better now. Also running a non shadow plus rear derailleur, had no problems with it.


----------



## protsi (Dec 21, 2010)

Here is my FS. I'm not a weight weenie but is 25 pounds and the ride is awesome









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oilnewby (Jan 13, 2011)

Here's my '14 29er Enduro on the move. This bike hauls the mail with so little effort.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

nice . those panning shots are hard to take. Great photo


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

Made a few changes, fun ride at daylight.

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## protsi (Dec 21, 2010)

Rockstar 29er aluminum. At 25 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Medic (Mar 22, 2007)

Eleanor posing 

Grande Note 3


----------



## manmythlegend (May 21, 2012)

Epic_Dude said:


> My latest, a FS Carbon 29er I assembled from select components:


Really nice , I see you finally went for a custom paint job =-)



Club Mud said:


> My 2012 Salsa El Mariachi Ti, with additional Ti bits in the cockpit and seat post and custom wheel set, chris king parts all around.


Gorgeous.


----------



## surfer808 (Jul 13, 2011)

*Giant XTC Advanced*

Finally upgrade, very stiff and fast. 24 lbs, tubeless, Already been up Mt. Tam once and Gesault Haus in Fairfax for it's first IPA! Tom of Larkspur Bike n Bean is great local shop to deal with in Marin.


----------



## bjosep (Apr 14, 2012)

Focus Black Forest 3 29r


----------



## surfer808 (Jul 13, 2011)

Nice trails.


----------



## Sickmak90 (May 27, 2012)

2013 trek x-caliber


----------



## vos07 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## borbntm (May 4, 2011)

2011 Stumpjumper EVO HT Rolling rigid on an Easton Haven carbon wheelset, Thomson carbon bar, Niner carbon fork. XT brakes, 34/11-36 1x10 with X9 shifter and X0 short cage rear derailer, Nobby Nics running tubeless....Currently weighing in at 21.3 lbs.:thumbsup:


----------



## mo6500 (Feb 14, 2011)

2014 Enduro 29 comp. SLX brakes, x9 shifters.















LOVE IT !!!


----------



## Jfondell (Dec 23, 2013)

*Giant Anthem X*









XO 10x2
XT Brakes
Carbon Bars, Stem and Seat post
SunRingle Charger ProSL Wheels setup Tubeless

Next upgrade is Fork and Shock


----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)

My trusty steed.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

vos07 said:


> View attachment 890218


What bike is that? Salsa Spearfish?


----------



## vos07 (Mar 15, 2010)

Indeed!

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spdu4ia (Aug 6, 2009)

Just picked this up!


----------



## holyPT (Dec 15, 2013)

Being built (shameless plug http://forums.mtbr.com/weight-weenies/18-pound-spark-29-build-891162.html)


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Spdu4ia said:


> Just picked this up!


That looks nice!!!


----------



## scubajunkee (Jul 7, 2011)

Just went tubeless on my On-One Lurcher 29er with Stan's Flow EX rolling on Rocket Ron tires on the front & Racing Ralph on the back.


----------



## Flytime (Aug 20, 2007)

*Enduro 29er*

Best bike I've ever owned. Just chill'in in the neighborhood, ready to hit the trails.


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

Sick bike! A guy around here has one and is DESTROYING all the Strava segments. 

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

Finished yesterday. A HUGE thanks to Ambassador Bicycles for helping me out with this.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

scubajunkee said:


> Just went tubeless on my On-One Lurcher 29er with Stan's Flow EX rolling on Rocket Ron tires on the front & Racing Ralph on the back.


I love the On-One! Great looking bike with a great build.


----------



## antonio (Jan 18, 2005)

mine


----------



## Maxis Gamez (Mar 27, 2014)

Here is my Rift Zone XC8 29er running XT components with a few upgrades... Carbon Wheels coming soon and a few other things. 28lbs.


----------



## PauLCa916 (Jul 1, 2013)

driver bob said:


> Finished yesterday. A HUGE thanks to Ambassador Bicycles for helping me out with this.
> 
> View attachment 892239


Very nice Bob really glad to see you got it built.
This is why we support our LBS.


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

Just picked this one up recently.
First new one since my Raleigh M800 that I bought 15 years ago. Believe me, she was tired but still lives attached to my trainer.

First trail ride of the season. Yeah, a little late but after 2 surgeries this winter....another story for another forum though. Great to be off the trainer!


----------



## jes7854 (May 12, 2014)

*My 2012 Camber Carbon Pro*

New frame up build. Finished 1 month ago.


----------



## Andy44 (Feb 2, 2014)

Nice build! What kind of rotors are those?? Thanks!



Maxis Gamez said:


> View attachment 892594
> 
> 
> Here is my Rift Zone XC8 29er running XT components with a few upgrades... Carbon Wheels coming soon and a few other things. 28lbs.


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

Just finished building it. Just under 20lb w/o pedals. Ill try different tires at some point


----------



## Maxis Gamez (Mar 27, 2014)

Andy44 said:


> Nice build! What kind of rotors are those?? Thanks!


Formula's. 203mm/180mm

Thanks for the comment!


----------



## A J MacDonald Jr (Jan 22, 2014)

*Nashbar AT29*

Nashbar AT29


----------



## zonoskar (Jan 22, 2004)

dmo said:


> Just finished building it. Just under 20lb w/o pedals. Ill try different tires at some point
> 
> View attachment 892866
> View attachment 892867
> View attachment 892868


That's the first bike that makes that niner fork look good. Great job! Now put some pedals on it


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## BamVanJam11 (Mar 28, 2014)

very nice !!!


----------



## BamVanJam11 (Mar 28, 2014)

Sweeeeeet....


----------



## BamVanJam11 (Mar 28, 2014)

this is a very sweet rig, love the color !


----------



## bcf811 (Sep 27, 2008)

Aeg

Sent from my HTC PH39100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Iwan (Jul 18, 2007)

My Momsen Vipa near the southern most tip of Africa. This bike is one big Endorphin machine.


----------



## BamVanJam11 (Mar 28, 2014)

Thats an amazing view !


----------



## bcf811 (Sep 27, 2008)

Iwan said:


> My Momsen Vipa near the southern most tip of Africa. This bike is one big Endorphin machine.
> 
> View attachment 893989


How are those wheels working out?

Sent from my HTC PH39100 using Tapatalk


----------



## bmil128 (May 14, 2014)

*Trek X Caliber 8*

I just replaced my Raleigh Talus 29 Sport with this Trek X Caliber 8 that arrived yesterday at my LBS. Just ordered it one week ago, I don't know why more shops don't stock the blue version, I like it and find it quite striking. By dumb luck my bottle cages on the old bike were Bontragers in the same color so I kept them for this bike.


----------



## N79 (Apr 6, 2014)

That looks great! that's a big bike. I wish I would have got my xc8 in blue they only had the black/white on hand though


----------



## Iwan (Jul 18, 2007)

bcf811 said:


> How are those wheels working out?
> 
> Sent from my HTC PH39100 using Tapatalk


Perfect! Really does give the tire a much fatter profile that you can see and feel. They're light for what they are, didn't break the bank and have proven themselves fast and durable so far.


----------



## Tasnoob (Feb 9, 2014)

My ride taken not long after I got it


----------



## offrdmania (Nov 28, 2010)

2012 Jamis Dragon Sport with a 1x9 conversion. All steel frame baby!


----------



## retrorage (Apr 21, 2014)

*my bike*

this is my bike just finished it


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

My wife's Superfly and my fuel 8.

My current bike--2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er.


----------



## Paradox_Q (Jul 25, 2009)

My 6th ride out at Fort Ord, CA.


----------



## JBlue24 (May 11, 2014)

just got into this...


----------



## endless_summers (Feb 6, 2014)

2013 Giant XTC 29er 2


----------



## dhindo (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

I could have had any bike, and I bought a 29er. The marketing hype is that 29ers are now XC only wheel size. After testing lots of 27ers I knew that this is the best bike for me. My old 29er (Intense Spider) felt better than any of the new 27ers I rode. I wasn't going to spend all that money on such a disappointment. Now I have this awesome machine, and cleaning technical Colorado stuff I never did before.


----------



## ronnyoutlaw (May 20, 2014)




----------



## Canoo (May 12, 2014)

JBlue24 said:


> View attachment 894385
> 
> 
> just got into this...


I just picked up the exact same bike (2014 X-Caliber 6)! Getting back into biking after over 10 years. Feels awesome to be riding a bike that actually fits me well. Can't wait to go explore all the trails in my area this summer.


----------



## Spark29er (May 12, 2014)

2013 Scott Spark 960


----------



## akaBrowntown (Nov 28, 2012)

My "road" bike.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Waiting on a red charge spoon saddle, red ergon ge1 grips, and crank brothers warranty replacement carbon handlebars, then she done. Will be under 29 lbs with dropper post.

Posted via mobile


----------



## BamVanJam11 (Mar 28, 2014)

Perfect !!!


----------



## Spark29er (May 12, 2014)

Quick morning ride... Literally around the corner from my house, calm single tracks to wake me up..


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

BamVanJam11 said:


> Perfect !!!


Thank you!

Posted via mobile


----------



## ronnyoutlaw (May 20, 2014)




----------



## TurtlesHello (Mar 17, 2014)

Dirty


----------



## mellowdave (Feb 3, 2010)

My wonderful wonderful Niner









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Spdu4ia (Aug 6, 2009)

New saddle with ti rails I love it!


----------



## sft2 (May 22, 2014)

She might not be the baddest bike around here, but when I showed up at Perf Bikes in Houston to fetch a set of hydraulic brakes and saw her for $500 the shopping list got altered. I did get the hydro brakes and tires I was shopping for, I just didn't plan on them being attached to a 2014 Karakoram 










And now the replacement of parts will commence. Specialized seat, Candy pedals, carbon bars, and saddlebag full of flat fixing stuff done, next is a set of wheels, carbon seatpost (unless I fire up the lathe and build a dropper from scratch), and making use of the Suntour loyalty program to get a Raidon fork.


----------



## Spark29er (May 12, 2014)




----------



## PauLCa916 (Jul 1, 2013)

*2012 Stump Jumper Comp 29er HT 24 pounds*

:thumbsup:


----------



## sroc3 (Feb 28, 2014)

Must post another ))))). Here's my Trek EX7


----------



## grizzler (Mar 30, 2009)

*chilling at buddha beach*

image by Alex G!, on Flickr


----------



## Arnoldagdagan (Mar 5, 2013)

*My Canyon Lux CF 7.9*

Lux!!!


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

Waiting for a broken finger to heal so I can get it out on the trail. Seems nice on my commute.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh. Wow... 

Posted via mobile


----------



## Holmes (Jun 23, 2008)

brentos said:


> Waiting for a broken finger to heal so I can get it out on the trail. Seems nice on my commute.


That's one hell of a commuter ;-)


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

brentos said:


> Waiting for a broken finger to heal so I can get it out on the trail. Seems nice on my commute.
> 
> View attachment 897018
> 
> ...


Nice bike!


----------



## AnteXTC (Jan 31, 2011)

*Sv: Post Pictures of your 29er*

Niner air 9 now with xx1 drivetrain










Skickat från min Nexus 5 via Tapatalk


----------



## vedrancelebic (May 12, 2014)

*Scott Scale 960 2014*

This is my Scott Scale 960 2014 29er... Bought it exactly 3 weeks ago and I`m still getting acquainted with it. I`m from Bosnia & Herzegovina and during the period between 16th and 23rd of May we had a case of massive floods which brought about numerous instances of landslides. I drove around exploring the terrain that was affected, hence the yellow tape and knocked down trees.


----------



## HobieWan (Apr 1, 2014)

Here's some shots from a favorite forest trail system in spring. The bike is an 013 Stumpy Comp that's entirely stock except for the 1x10 mod using a Raceface ring.


----------



## Mveemob (May 30, 2014)

My 29er '13 Fuji nevada 1.9, the frame is M/L i am 5'10 so it fits me well. I bought it with several upgrades already, shimano hydraulic brakes (stock brakes are mechanical) race face ring,its got a shorter stem idk what the specs are, specialized handlebar, shimano deore derailer and cranks. The upgrades i have added are a set of mavic crossmax wheels, bontrager saddle and new grips. The bike rides great and its fast. I really enjoy riding it.


----------



## kaakku (Nov 14, 2010)

Sold my '11 Salsa Spearfish and got this one. Cube Stereo 120 HPC Pro 29. 120mm travel back and front. All stock for now, plans are already made for lighter wheels (got the hubs from Superstar today. Yay!) and 1x10 drivetrain. The Reverb post is nice, but do I have the need for it? Here in Finland the hills are pretty tame..


----------



## bmil128 (May 14, 2014)

Sticking to the pavement due to the large amount of rain we've gotten in the past week


----------



## ModifiedArmy (Jan 30, 2011)

Here she is. Just finished a few months ago.


----------



## rob_g_clarkson (Jun 1, 2012)

Yeti Big Top, XX1'd up


----------



## Fastblack (Jul 8, 2013)

In the singlespeed forum too, but also a 29er














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

My Technical Cross Country Trail 29er hardtail


----------



## Qtep (May 3, 2012)

*Breezer*

Here's my HT Breezer..


----------



## Waltzy23 (Apr 27, 2014)

My new fat burner...


----------



## Kelvin75 (Jun 5, 2014)

Here is my custom build Lynskey MT29


----------



## bcf811 (Sep 27, 2008)

Kelvin75 said:


> Here is my custom build Lynskey MT29
> 
> View attachment 898846


Nice bike! I've got my eye that frame. Curious your thoughts on how it rides. Pure xc race bike? Overall well balanced trail bike? What other frames does it compare to for you? Thanks!

Sent from my HTC PH39100 using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

UUUUMMMMMMMM, FUN!:thumbsup: Big suspension 29ers are a blast!!!


----------



## Kelvin75 (Jun 5, 2014)

bcf811 said:


> Nice bike! I've got my eye that frame. Curious your thoughts on how it rides. Pure xc race bike? Overall well balanced trail bike? What other frames does it compare to for you? Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my HTC PH39100 using Tapatalk


First time riding a Ti frame and 29er, i feel the handling is very stable and can climb hill effortlessly. New experience for me after sticking with 26er and Alu frame for so long. Definitely, this setting is suitable for XC race. I can't give any advise on how this frame can compare to other frames, as this is my second hardtail.


----------



## albertf15 (Jan 13, 2007)

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Laurido92 (Nov 3, 2013)

Ordered i last week, came in yesterday and picked up today. Can't wait to ride it. Really like the color combination.

Trek X-Caliber 5 all stock now. planning on doing some mods in the future.

At the store


At home


----------



## mbogosia (Aug 2, 2004)

Here is my 2013 specialized epic comp.


----------



## roxtr (Jan 24, 2004)

*Niner Air9*

My first 29er: Niner Air9, built from frame up. Final weight 9,25kg and it is fast!

This:







Plus







Is:


----------



## sixteenornumber (Jul 11, 2012)

Unfortunately I feel like I'm too slow to deserve a 18.5lb bike.


----------



## Arman_a (Aug 17, 2010)

my chinese niner this year version:









oval 29\33 chainring, 10speed 11-42 cassette, shimano slx trigger and x01 derailleur.


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

Morning rip from last weekend


----------



## 0r30 (Jun 7, 2014)

My first MTB 2014 Haro Flightline Trail 29er


----------



## mbogosia (Aug 2, 2004)

Nice Bikes Guys! Keep them coming.


----------



## markusb (Jun 8, 2014)

*2014 Giant XTC Composite 1x10*

Just finished. 21lbs


----------



## drewinthedesert (May 23, 2013)

Updated pic of my Tallboy with new wheelset. Hope hubs laced to WTB KOM rims.


----------



## daisbest (Jun 1, 2014)

bought this today, got it on sale for $430 so i could'nt pass it up, it's good to be riding again !


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

Venzo Scud 1x10

Built it for my girlfriend for road, gravel, and light trails.

Went with a Wolftooth drivetrain. I had a bunch of parts and pretty much just had to buy the frame, fork, chainring, and 42-tooth cog.


----------



## mbogosia (Aug 2, 2004)

Nice bike man. :thumbsup: I have never heard of Venzo. I'll have to look them up.


----------



## mmatrix (Aug 20, 2007)

*2014 Czar.*

After 4 months of of Ownership plus 6 weeks off riding with a broken Rib could not be happier getting back on the Czar.
Have now set up to race but just enjoy riding it everywhere. We have been together at Buller Bright and South Oz for the National series and didn't quite have the set up dialled until i had a bit of time off work and time tweaking it at home. I started writing down all the set ups and changing them ever so slightly.

It has taken 4 to six goes to get the rear shock sorted as a very small change in air pressure makes a big difference but now i have it sorted i can't believe how good the DW link system it. On descents the Czar seems to perform more like a 120 travel bike as can soak up big hits with ease. very easy bike to ride and great climber.
Also as it a size med and i have a long body compared to legs i have put on a 100ml neg 16 stem that gets my body lower over the front. this has made a huge difference for me getting it to corner better.

I would def recommend this bike to guys that want to race and still want to ride on the weekend with mates. I hVE ridden a lot of 29ers over the last six months and pretty pleased with the decision . My 2nd choice would be either a pivot 429 which i found a little more trail bike and less race bike or a trek Sfly. The Czar seems to be a bit stronger and more solid than the Sfly AND i think will last longer.

only regret is maybe not going 1 x 11 as it would be another 600- 700 grams lighter but as shimano has served me well in the past I stuck with them.

Build. purchased the XT build then Sold the dt 350 wheels that came with the bike, as i had some light bike race wheels from my HT.

Czar med frame .
Fox ctd 100ml fork with the 52 mm front offset.
XT drive 10 x 3
thompson road stem neg 16 100ml 
ENVE bar (was part of the XT build )
#3t set back seat post 27.9 with spacer ( this set up from my HTail and the thinner seat post dose work better IMHO)
light bike carbon china rims (All MTN . a bit wider than the XC and only 20 grams heavier )
DT 240 hubs.
cranky pedals


----------



## zonoskar (Jan 22, 2004)

That Czar looks killer!


----------



## LeftyNiner (May 13, 2014)

My Niner EMD with her new lefty


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Ughhh...love the Lefty on the EMD!

Which Lefty and adapter did you use?


----------



## LeftyNiner (May 13, 2014)

RS VR6 said:


> Ughhh...love the Lefty on the EMD!
> 
> Which Lefty and adapter did you use?


Thanks. I used the project 321 adaptor. It's a 13' 90mm XLR, had to use a zero stack cause it barely fits over the head tube.


----------



## zzaapp (Jul 17, 2013)

22" Airborne Seeker

Some upgrades.

Zee F/R 4 pot calipers 
Zee crankset
203/180 Icetech rotors
X5 rear derailleur
Renthal Fatbar lite
Renthal 36t chainring
Moove chainguide
Kona stem (for now)
Azonic logo grips
Chromag Trailmaster II saddle
VP pedals

Wheelset, tires and fork are the next upgrades.

A few photos.


----------



## Luis M. (Jun 9, 2013)

My Rocker.....


----------



## protsi (Dec 21, 2010)

Luis M. said:


> My Rocker.....


Nice titus. Awesome bike

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

*My Intense Spider Comp*

Here's some pics of my ride. Love it so far. Just received my KS Lev ti dropper and expecting soon wolf tooth direct-mount 28 and 40t cog to go 1x10...


----------



## Luis M. (Jun 9, 2013)

protsi said:


> Nice titus. Awesome bike
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Thanks man. Looking to throw a120 Pike on it for extra kicks.


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## Sickmak90 (May 27, 2012)

2013 trek x-caliber. All stock except 29x2.2 nevegal x pro tires and m530 pedals.


----------



## YeA SpeciAlized (Nov 16, 2013)

Just finished outing it together. 12' Stumpy 1x10


----------



## dsandersus (Jun 14, 2014)

X-Cal 6, just picked her up today.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

My less ridden bike. 









Posted via mobile


----------



## veriest1 (Aug 4, 2010)

Nothing real special but it's a ton of fun.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## altnave (May 15, 2014)

2014 Scott Scale 960


----------



## Inamik75 (Oct 21, 2013)

Trek Stache 7, all stock except. Bontrager Tublees tires Team issue. For the price, this is one heck of a bike!


----------



## vik61 (Nov 6, 2010)




----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

My Pivot LES standing tall, currently with XTR 34t 1x10 and the one up 42t in cassette.:thumbsup:


----------



## ghost_03 (Apr 29, 2005)

TwoNin9r said:


> My less ridden bike.
> 
> Posted via mobile


Is that a green narrow-wide? I like it.


----------



## alex3800 (Apr 3, 2009)

Here is my Rockhopper.


----------



## dprimm (Jun 3, 2010)

Here is an update of my Chinese Carbon:
New Manitou Tower Pro fork
SRAM X7/X9 1x10 drivetrain.
Current Weight with CrankBros 50/50 pedals 24.6lbs


----------



## ronnyoutlaw (May 20, 2014)




----------



## bwheelin (Apr 4, 2008)

Inamik75 said:


> Trek Stache 7, all stock except. Bontrager Tublees tires Team issue. For the price, this is one heck of a bike!


Nice color.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Charge Cooker SS


----------



## Padyakero (Mar 4, 2013)

*Dune Gobler [IP-098]*















Soon to be replaced by 'Pedalmatian'


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Posted via mobile


----------



## cyclones30 (Apr 17, 2008)

Here's my GF X-cal which is for sale as of today. Looking to get a FS bike finally, just not sure which one. Original Genesis geometry, tapered frame, metallic fleck finish.


----------



## Sickmak90 (May 27, 2012)

2013 Trek x-cal


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

2013 Trek Cobia


----------



## sroc3 (Feb 28, 2014)

My beast and trusty steed before my ride this evening


----------



## sroc3 (Feb 28, 2014)

*Fuel EX 7*

My beast and trusty steed before my ride this evening


----------



## Trekmogul (Jun 11, 2014)

*2014 Trek Rumblefish Pro*


----------



## Thorjensen (Jun 4, 2013)

Just refreshing my current 29er setup with a new drivetrain.
30T RaceFace NW with a Saint 10s RD.


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

My 2014 Specialized Camber Comp Carbon - the bike that got a sixty-two year old man back riding on Mt. Tam after an eighteen year hiatus. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

I've changed my setup quite a bit this year.


----------



## jbchybridrider (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## bigwheelboy_490 (Jan 2, 2003)

jbchybridrider said:


>


Ouch. That sucks


----------



## jncarpenter (Dec 20, 2003)

I finally broke down and washed it after a year of flogging! 
Love this bike!


----------



## Dusty Trails (Jul 24, 2011)

Heading home after getting a new wheel set.










Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## cmp (Jun 23, 2004)




----------



## av8or (Jun 9, 2013)

^^ nice set of wheels guys.. Had my crossmax st for almost a year now and still loving riding ust tubless.. although my fs is jealous of my fatbike which i ride more often now.. Hoping mavic makes one of these for fatbikes soon..


----------



## peteer01 (Apr 26, 2005)

*2014 Horsethief, just finished building and first trail ride yesterday*




















Build thread, for anyone interested.


----------



## jbchybridrider (Feb 19, 2011)

bigwheelboy_490 said:


> Ouch. That sucks


Yes it does. It's broken all the way around the seat stay and I'm going to try a repair with a carbon skinning kit.


----------



## caRpetbomBer (Jul 13, 2013)




----------



## Yougi (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## TomW in KC (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## psyco (Oct 10, 2013)

Loving my 29er , this thing rips !


----------



## mulic3 (May 28, 2011)

Kross Reynolds 631 replacing GT Karakoram 1.0 frame - Was too big for me. Very happy with the change.


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

Totally diggin my El Mariachi. This pic was taken just after upgrading the wheels and tire. It made quite a noticeable difference.


----------



## Luis M. (Jun 9, 2013)

Ilikemtb999 said:


> View attachment 907060
> View attachment 907061
> 
> 
> I've changed my setup quite a bit this year.


I like it !


----------



## coiler-d (Sep 2, 2004)

Camber EVO? On paper, that's my favorite bike in their line up, is it as good as I think?



TomW in KC said:


> View attachment 907884


----------



## bcriverjunky (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## Pierre_ZA (Jan 15, 2014)

My first FS bike and loving it AnthemX 29er.


----------



## Gilgo (Jul 15, 2011)

Rose Root Miller. 130mm rear, 120mm front. 12,3kg (weighed with a digital bagagescale, claimed accuracy 100gr) without pedals. Was delivered last friday so not done many km on it yet. But sofar I´m very happy with the bike.


----------



## TomW in KC (Mar 1, 2014)

coiler-d said:


> Camber EVO? On paper, that's my favorite bike in their line up, is it as good as I think?


I've got about 500 miles on it and it getting better for me. Next upgrade will be carbon wheels. I think it come down to your home trails.


----------



## max4swag (Jul 8, 2014)

*My new 2013 trek SuperFly AL*

First pics minutes before hitting the trails and getting it dirty


----------



## Mr.Quint (Mar 22, 2012)

Tallboy LTc in my kitchen. Bam.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carbon Rider (Jul 19, 2014)

Here's mine. 

Trek Superfly Carbon 29er.


----------



## cleanneon98 (Jul 12, 2014)

Here's my 2014 TREK X-Caliber 6 in the Viper Red. I just got it on Tuesday, so far I've put roughly 70 miles on it on roads, light trails, some rocky stuff, a few small jumps. It's really treating me well!


----------



## ryyster1 (Jul 14, 2014)

cleanneon98 said:


> Here's my 2014 TREK X-Caliber 6 in the Viper Red. I just got it on Tuesday, so far I've put roughly 70 miles on it on roads, light trails, some rocky stuff, a few small jumps. It's really treating me well!
> 
> View attachment 909309
> 
> ...


Awesome! Just picked one up the other day as well. Pictures look great!


----------



## HouseNotes (Aug 18, 2012)

2014 Niner Rip 9RDO

Replaced my broken Jet 9 RDO with this new Rip. Awesome upgrade!
This bike...well, Rips


----------



## Livewire88 (Jun 15, 2013)

Giant XTC Composite 29'r (Custom Build)

Hope Hoop's/Stan's Arch, Continental Speed King Tyre's, Hope Tech M4's, Hope Floating Rota's, Full SRAM X0 Group Set, SRAM XX Cassette, SRAM PC-1091R Chain, DMR Vault Pedal's, GIANT SLR Carbon Seatpost/Stem/Handlebar's/Bottle Cage, Fizik Alainte VS Saddle, ESI Chunky Grip's, Rock Shox Rebra RL 100mm Fork's, Full Titanium Bolt Set.

*Weight = Approx 10.5KG*









Giant Trance X (o) 29er (Stock)


----------



## Back2MTB (Jun 4, 2014)

Carbon Rider said:


> Here's mine.
> 
> Trek Superfly Carbon 29er.


What are those tires? I've been looking for 29" semi slick for 'exercise rides' when I get home too late to go in the woods.


----------



## albertf15 (Jan 13, 2007)




----------



## Dusty Trails (Jul 24, 2011)

Specialized Camber Comp Carbon with the fixins'.










Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## borbntm (May 4, 2011)

*Post Picturs of your 29er*

2011 Stumpjumper EVO ht / 2012 Civilian Luddite


----------



## Carbon Rider (Jul 19, 2014)

Back2MTB said:


> What are those tires? I've been looking for 29" semi slick for 'exercise rides' when I get home too late to go in the woods.


It's Continental's Travel Contact. I use them only when I'm on road and very light trails. They are fast but I think the Top Contact II would be a better choice if you can find them.


----------



## cleanneon98 (Jul 12, 2014)

Found this nice drop-in. It looked to be about 70* or so. The tree is actually growing almost parallel to the ground and the bike isn't leaning on it but laying on it.


----------



## rushy41 (Feb 21, 2007)

Banshee Phantom in the Austrian alps 
height: around 2745 m (9000ft)


----------



## falconpunch79 (May 30, 2012)

Just picked up this Kona Kahuna today. My first 29er, love it so far!


----------



## ronnyoutlaw (May 20, 2014)

falconpunch79 said:


> View attachment 910036
> 
> 
> Just picked up this Kona Kahuna today. My first 29er, love it so far!


White pedals... white grips... that's my taste! Cool bike!


----------



## Blurryrain (Sep 6, 2013)

*Gt Sensor 9r*

Here's my GT Sensor with some mods. Fox float x made a huge difference in how she rides now.


----------



## mdutcher (Mar 26, 2004)

*2014 Specialized Camber Carbon EVO - I am stoked!!!*

Look what I have brought home today. It is super sweet and I am very excited for it.


----------



## mikewadley (Aug 19, 2012)

You're lucky to find one, my LBS said there weren't any left in the region.



mdutcher said:


> Look what I have brought home today. It is super sweet and I am very excited for it.
> 
> View attachment 910267


----------



## mdutcher (Mar 26, 2004)

mikewadley said:


> You're lucky to find one, my LBS said there weren't any left in the region.


My LBS has had several in stock. They have sold a couple already, I was told. Maybe I got the last one.

I am happy with it. I took it out for a quick hit on some local trails. The bike is night and day different over my 2012 Camber. It felt solid, quick, agile, nimble, etc. The PIKE fork is very nice. I have read some great things about this fork and my buddies at the LBS have me sold on it. The bike is super cool. Can't wait to put more miles on it.


----------



## mikewadley (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm already talking to my LBS about ordering a 2015 as soon as they are available. I don't want to miss getting one again this year. Bad part is it may be several weeks before they are available.



mdutcher said:


> My LBS has had several in stock. They have sold a couple already, I was told. Maybe I got the last one.
> 
> I am happy with it. I took it out for a quick hit on some local trails. The bike is night and day different over my 2012 Camber. It felt solid, quick, agile, nimble, etc. The PIKE fork is very nice. I have read some great things about this fork and my buddies at the LBS have me sold on it. The bike is super cool. Can't wait to put more miles on it.


----------



## mdutcher (Mar 26, 2004)

mikewadley said:


> I'm already talking to my LBS about ordering a 2015 as soon as they are available. I don't want to miss getting one again this year. Bad part is it may be several weeks before they are available.


I wish you luck! The 2015 comes with orange in the scheme. I like that color as well. Should be sweet looking.


----------



## adrian6556 (May 5, 2014)

Here is my new bike. Got it a month ago but then had to go on a business trip so have taken it out only once. Can't wait until the weekend - rain or shine...


----------



## lrkerme (Jul 24, 2014)

Howdy,

I am an outdoors guys, but just getting into biking. I picked up a 2000 something Specialized Hardrock Sport Disc 29er. Somewhere between 2011- 2014 I believe......Got it used from my LBS for 470 bucks. Rides great, a few minor dings, rust, but in good shape. Was this a good deal? Thoughts?


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

lrkerme said:


> Howdy,
> 
> I am an outdoors guys, but just getting into biking. I picked up a 2000 something Specialized Hardrock Sport Disc 29er. Somewhere between 2011- 2014 I believe......Got it used from my LBS for 470 bucks. Rides great, a few minor dings, rust, but in good shape. Was this a good deal? Thoughts?
> 
> ...


I wouldn't have spent $470 on that if it has any rust or dings. You should have paid $400 for it at most.
You could have bought a brand new Hardrock 29er Disk for $520 and that extra $50 would have been worth it.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

lrkerme said:


> Howdy,
> 
> I am an outdoors guys, but just getting into biking. I picked up a 2000 something Specialized Hardrock Sport Disc 29er. Somewhere between 2011- 2014 I believe......Got it used from my LBS for 470 bucks. Rides great, a few minor dings, rust, but in good shape. Was this a good deal? Thoughts?
> 
> ...


Did they at least include warranty? Tune ups? Tubes?


----------



## pedz (Nov 10, 2012)

posting from PH.. Giant Trance


----------



## NoRiders (Jun 11, 2014)

First bike is a 2010 SE Stout. Bought frame and forks and built from there. Second bike is my old bike a 2009 Marin Hamilton. I got inspired while building the Stout. I replaced everything except the frame, forks, headset and bars on the Marin.


----------



## Back2MTB (Jun 4, 2014)

Set up for a mid 30's aggressive XC rider. Recently swapped loose, heavy xt wheels for Hope/KOM hoops and put some Xt cranks on. Loving the ride of 29's. Spicy :madmax: !


----------



## Jonesy22 (Mar 21, 2011)

My ride


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Jonesy22 said:


> My ride


God that thing is nice


----------



## Back2MTB (Jun 4, 2014)

TwoNin9r said:


> God that thing is nice


I agree, but it has no water bottle mounts?


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

My Trek Cobia: latest pictures.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Back2MTB said:


> I agree, but it has no water bottle mounts?


Hmm. Interesting...


----------



## Jonesy22 (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks! Sold 2 bikes to build one lol but I don't regret it at all! Love this bike!!!!
Water bottle? I just use a small camelback. Works fine for me


----------



## intheways (Apr 19, 2004)

zonoskar said:


> That Czar looks killer!


+1. The Czar looks dope!


----------



## Back2MTB (Jun 4, 2014)

Abc


----------



## Haggis (Jan 21, 2004)

Jonesy22 said:


> My ride


How does the Zee go with the big cog? 11-42 spread?


----------



## Jonesy22 (Mar 21, 2011)

I went with the 40t.


----------



## Bertran (Jul 9, 2014)

The perfect bike for me has been this 2014 Trek Fuel EX8, with the only upgrades being an XR4 team issue front tire and Crank Bros. mallet 3 pedals. Beautiful ride.


----------



## caRpetbomBer (Jul 13, 2013)

My quest to go under 23lbs didn't work out to great. New parts. New wheels 35mm wide carbon rims with Hope 2 evo hubs. XTR M960 modded cranks. One up components 40T with shimano Zee. 23.25. lbs.


----------



## ToXic U4ia (Aug 19, 2013)

2013 GT Karakoram. Only thing stock is the frame and wheels.
Weight went from 33.1 to 27.8#'s.
Recently lowered the handlebars.


----------



## Seankramer7.62 (Jun 1, 2014)

All stock 2012 Specialized Stumpjumper. Just picked it up recently and I'm loving it. This is my first FS, so I'm still learning the ropes coming from a hard tail.

My littlest one can't wait to take it for a spin either!


----------



## protsi (Dec 21, 2010)

Seankramer7.62 said:


> All stock 2012 Specialized Stumpjumper. Just picked it up recently and I'm loving it. This is my first FS, so I'm still learning the ropes coming from a hard tail.
> 
> My littlest one can't wait to take it for a spin either!


Nice enjoy.


----------



## HouseNotes (Aug 18, 2012)

Seankramer7.62 said:


> All stock 2012 Specialized Stumpjumper. Just picked it up recently and I'm loving it. This is my first FS, so I'm still learning the ropes coming from a hard tail.
> 
> My littlest one can't wait to take it for a spin either!


Great looking bike. You are going to have a blast. Enjoy, but beware, FS bikes go fast!


----------



## thing (Oct 29, 2007)

minee


----------



## TheCanary (May 26, 2014)

*Carbine Love*

Amazing range, from efficient XC/Trail all the way to Bike Park fun. The only bike I need.


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

My 2013 Karakorum 2.0 XL I picked up cheap as a leftover this winter. 
Upgraded the forks to 30 Gold, X7 GXP crankset, 2x9, DT rear wheel, SRAM cassette, etc. Not too many upgrades just remedying a few weak components that were bugging me and it took about 3.5 lbs off of the stock weight. I'll be upgrading the whole bike to a fs in the fall anyway and turning this one into a rigid single.
This one has seen a lot of miles already.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

With my girlfriend a couple weekends ago.


----------



## Back2MTB (Jun 4, 2014)

Nice bikes. I thought you were starting a new trend of posting pics of your 29er and your girlfriend though...


----------



## surfer808 (Jul 13, 2011)

Nice rig


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

After 12 yrs of racing high end 26"ers in XC and 12 hour endurance, I finally made the move to a 29er. Recently picked up a 2013 leftover Focus Raven carbon HT, wanting a good fondation for a new race rig. Couldn't be happier. It was eye opener to say the least. I guess I'm just a late bloomer..yet again. 





I've ridden a few 29ers in the past(I also mechanic'ed in the bike shop at the NOC in western NC. we rented a few diff lower end Specialized 29ers) but to date, the ones I did try just didn't do it for me. This bikes size and handling fit me perfect. Now for some Stans Crest wheels to go racing with.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

My brand new 2013 Jamis Dakar XCR 29 Comp, with new bars, stem and seat post. I've only had it 9 days, and I absolutely love it!

View attachment 912664


View attachment 912665


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

My Pivot Les with Surly Knard 3.0 and Bonti XR4 2.3 on Derby wide rims. Playing around with the "29+" thing before I go for a frame that will accept full 29+ tires. The Knard measures 2.9 inches on a 35/29mm rim and fits in the 120mm Fox Float with no problem.


----------



## albertf15 (Jan 13, 2007)

cleanneon98 said:


> Here's my 2014 TREK X-Caliber 6 in the Viper Red. I just got it on Tuesday, so far I've put roughly 70 miles on it on roads, light trails, some rocky stuff, a few small jumps. It's really treating me well!
> 
> View attachment 909309
> 
> ...


Was this on Penny Pack park in Philadelphia neer the Roosevelt Blvd bridge?


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

after riding 26" singlespeed bikes, I built a 69er and after realizing that aluminium frames and a 26" rear wheel aren't really my thing anymore, I got myself a genesis fortitude.

the oem build is quite good, but I had better parts lying around after disassembling the 69er.
the photo was taken yesterday evening. bar and stem were changed this morning.
it's now a black 70mm thomson stem and a silver on one fleegle bar.

rear tire is quite awful in the wet, but it's a challenge 










only complaint: the flattened seat tube. makes it impossible to lower the saddle.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

^So cut the seat post little man.


----------



## Arman_a (Aug 17, 2010)

flyxii fr 202 at 3300 m over the sea level


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

I could. But only by an inch. and that's not really worth getting out the saw.


----------



## the kraken (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## colterday (Aug 3, 2014)

My Lynskey Pro29 all rigid


----------



## Dusty Trails (Jul 24, 2011)

I stopped at a trail intersection to pick up some trash (dang litter bugs) thought my bike looked pretty cool setting there so I took a pic. 










Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Holmes (Jun 23, 2008)

Built up a Banshee Paradox end of last year. It's been a lot of fun so far, muy bueno on the descents.


----------



## Ghostknife (Mar 22, 2013)

Home Brew HeadLight
ODI Grips
Welgo MG-1 
Bontranger Wheels with Geax Evolutions for Commuting
Stock wheels with Fasttracks for offroad
RockShox Tora Air


----------



## Ross1200 (Mar 27, 2014)

Here's mine. 2014 specialized rockhopper.

Thomson layback post. 
Renthal bars
Lizardskins grips
Raceface narrow/wide 32t
SPD's.

Not in the pic, it now has a 40mm spank soon stem and a pauls component chain keeper.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sickmak90 (May 27, 2012)

Ghostknife said:


> Home Brew HeadLight
> ODI Grips
> Welgo MG-1
> Bontranger Wheels with Geax Evolutions for Commuting
> RockShox Tora Air


Are those the 29x1.9's?? How do they roll?


----------



## Ghostknife (Mar 22, 2013)

Sickmak90 said:


> Are those the 29x1.9's?? How do they roll?


Really really well! I noticed an improvement over the stock fasttracks.


----------



## zootvpopmart (Jan 2, 2012)

Just finished building her...


----------



## Crazydad (Jun 30, 2011)

My ARC Carbon XT build


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

My Lenz lunchbox punkass. Love it can run it 130/130 for everyday use and bump it to 160/160 for the big days.


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)




----------



## Ghostknife (Mar 22, 2013)

Made the venture to work this morning, wasnt as bad as i thought it would be at 430 am.


----------



## protsi (Dec 21, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## colterday (Aug 3, 2014)

Ghostknife said:


> Made the venture to work this morning, wasnt as bad as i thought it would be at 430 am.


That's the best time to ride in lower Alabama


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)




----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)




----------



## Ross1200 (Mar 27, 2014)

Which big ring is that? 40 or 42? Which make? I'm looking for a red one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

Looks like i have the same kind...its a wolftooth


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

42 wt


----------



## colterday (Aug 3, 2014)

Gid Ferrer said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just joined mtbr a few minutes ago and want to share my rides. I am 5'5 and use a small air9 and rip9. not done with both bikes yet. still need some parts changed.
> 
> ...


That air9 is bad ass


----------



## Gid Ferrer (Aug 8, 2014)

Hi,

I just joined mtbr a few minutes ago and want to share my rides. I am 5'5 and use a small air9 and rip9. not done with both bikes yet. still need some parts changed.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

*Updated ~ New Wheel Set*









I have been without my bike ready to roll for too long!!

Just got the wheel set completed around Noon...road around the hood and back, one ping out back allllll Goood!!
TOmorrow morning fist 5 
RIDE!!!!!!!


----------



## Woodnmusic (Aug 4, 2014)

Rocking my 2012 Marlin SS.


----------



## Bwilli88 (Nov 25, 2013)

I built this from a crappy Japanese Maxwell,


----------



## johnj2803 (Apr 30, 2011)

After a ride


----------



## pucked up (Mar 22, 2006)

johnj2803 said:


> After a ride


LOL...it would be better if the pic was a little bigger.


----------



## johnj2803 (Apr 30, 2011)

pucked up said:


> LOL...it would be better if the pic was a little bigger.


lol i know, having problems with mobile device!


----------



## cyclones30 (Apr 17, 2008)

Double post, sorry.


----------



## RWhiz (Jun 10, 2013)

Haven't been into mountain biking for much of the past 15 years or so, picked this Specialized Stumpjumper two weeks ago and have re-kindled my passion for MTB's, love it!


----------



## Soderberg (Aug 9, 2014)

*My 2013 Specialized Stumpjumper Comp.*







*A really Quick and fun Hardtail *


----------



## Boeingjockey (Jan 23, 2013)

Really like this bike, light and stiff :thumbsup:


----------



## cyclones30 (Apr 17, 2008)

Can't wait to take it out for some good rides, suspension feels real nice.


----------



## pucked up (Mar 22, 2006)

cyclones30 said:


> I tried to post this last night but must have failed...
> 
> New RIP 9 with mostly XT parts and some carbon. Love it so far!


LOL...I must be seeing double! Nice ride enjoy!


----------



## johnj2803 (Apr 30, 2011)

TwoNin9r said:


> Markham?


Yup!


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

johnj2803 said:


> lol i know, having problems with mobile device!


Markham?


----------



## Sami82 (Jul 9, 2014)

Cube


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

johnj2803 said:


> Yup!


Nice! I'll keep an eye out for you.


----------



## Padyakero (Mar 4, 2013)

*My ip-036*

Here's my newly assembled IP036. This turns out a little heavier than my previous IP098 build at 11.8kg but very satisfied with the outcome 

Thanks to Peter for the frame!


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Love those rotors.


----------



## pompa (Jun 6, 2009)

*My new pivot 429*

My first 29


----------



## time229er (Oct 30, 2013)

bsieb said:


> ^So cut the seat post little man.


or raise the stem...


----------



## M3lon (Apr 21, 2014)

*My 29*

 Ibis Ripley


----------



## mark! (Jun 1, 2012)

Haven't even gotta to ride the thing on an actual trail ride yet, been sick today. Tomorrow however is the day.

'14 SC Tallboy


----------



## Jeroentune (May 30, 2013)

Did some upgrades, new wheel set , al xt drive train , and some Sixpack equipment... love that bike !


----------



## Padyakero (Mar 4, 2013)

*Rotors are shima*



TwoNin9r said:


> Love those rotors.


Thanks


----------



## Gallo (Nov 17, 2013)

*My first 29r*

Pivot 429c


----------



## nj0ywatch1np0rn (Mar 29, 2005)

My Dragon.


----------



## minispdrcr (May 17, 2012)

. A work in progress still but it's so very close I can taste it. 





SiD RCT3 Fork
Gravity Light bars
Stans wheels (Archer front Flow rear)
Tioga Psycho tires
X9 - crank, shifters and derailleurs
Charge spoon saddle
Avid Elixir 9 trail brakes
XTR hubs
DT Swiss spokes
Peaty Grips
Some Raceface stem


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

nj0ywatch1np0rn said:


> My Dragon.
> View attachment 915184


That's a 650B isn't it?


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Love the spoon! I have one as well


----------



## Laurido92 (Nov 3, 2013)

2014 Marin Bobcat Trail 29er

Really liking this bike. Having a blast on it.


----------



## minispdrcr (May 17, 2012)

They are great TwoNin9er


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

From todays 3 hr solo ride at Tsali. 




You can see a tiny speck of a bass boat off in the distance just behind the rr tire. 


Better view. Everything you see here is in the Smoky mtn National Park. 






About to climb this sucker. Looks like thats the top, but this is about 1/3 of this little climb. Actually pretty steep and very rooty just a bit farther up. Middle ringed it(32x34) but I was about to pop at the top. 




23lb 1oz as shown. 

The end


----------



## Tuananh (Feb 21, 2008)

*Moots Mooto-X YBB 29er 10th Anniversary Limited Edition (Updated 2014)*









FRAME: Moots Mooto-X YBB 10th Anniversary Limited Edition (20 inch)
FORK: Fox Float 29 World Championship Limited Edition (15mm QR axle)
HEADSET: Chris King Hans Rey World Championship Special Edition Wheels4Life Dreadset (1-1/8)
STEM: Edge Enve Composite and Titanium Weaved/Hardware
HANDLEBAR: Edge Enve Composite & Easton EC90 Bar Ends
GRIPS: Oury (clamp-on) and The Shadow Conspiracy (bar ends)
BRAKESET: Shimano XTR & Scrub Rotors (180mm front and 160mm rear)
SHIFTERS: Shimano XTR (10 speed)
FRONT DERAILLEUR: Shimano XTR M980 (top pull)
REAR DERAILLEUR: Shimano XTR (10 speed)
CASSETTE: Shimano XTR (10 speed) & Wolf Components 
CRANKSET: Shimano M980 (175mm) and Rotor Q-Rings
CHAIN: KMC X10SL (Gold)
PEDALS: Shimano XTR M985
SADDLE: Prologo Nago EVO X10 (Titanium and Carbon)
SEATPOST: Moots Cinch Titanium Layback
SEATCLAMP: DKG
WHEELSET: ENVE XC, Chris King Components Hubs, DT Swiss Aero Spokes
TIRES: Onza Canis Skinwalls and Stan's NoTubes Kit


----------



## Ulysses-31 (Sep 2, 2013)

*Yelli Screamy <3<3*

Thanks to Canfield Bros for putting me in contact with Mark @ Overspoke Bikes ... Its been 5 month wait for the frames to come back in stock ... well worth it! 


Frame: Yelli Screamy. Hope Head Set.
 Forks: Rockshox Revelation XX Dual Position 110/140mm Forks.
 Bars & Stem: Chromag Fubars OSX - Black Chrome. Truvativ Holzfeller. TMR Imprint Grips.
 Seat & Post: Charge Ladle on a Rockshox Reverb 420mm post with 125mm Drop.
 Wheel Set: White ZTR Flow EX laced to Hope Pro 2 EVO Hubs with Sapim CX-Ray Spokes. DT Swiss RWS Thru bolt.
 Tyres & Tubes: Continental Mountain King II ProTection folding BlackChili 2.4/2.2 around Schwalbe SV19A LightWeight Tubes.
 Brakes: Hope Tech 3 E4 with Braided Hoses and 203mm/183mm Hope Saw Rotors.
 Drive Train: Shimano XT M785 175mm Arms through a SM-BB70. Shimano PD-M530 pedals. RaceFace Narrow/Wide 30t. KMC X10-93 Chain. XT M771 11-36 Cassette. Shimano Zee M640 Shadow+ Wide Ratio with Hope Jockey Wheels.


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

TwoNin9r said:


> Love the spoon! I have one as well


Glad you are liking the Spoon.. Love mine and threw same thing on the Thumper as well. Unfortunately it looks like Charge has sold out and the original owner/founder is now starting up a new company called Fabric that will be doing similar saddles.


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

Just picked up a Transition Covert 29 to replace my Trance X0. Love it!


















Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## vos07 (Mar 15, 2010)

70 degrees and breezy in August? Yes please.


----------



## Ozzy43 (Mar 24, 2012)

*My new Fezzari Solitude 29er*

In the process of converting drive train to XTR 1x10.


----------



## Ati007 (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## ryanhugh (Dec 27, 2007)

My Moots Mooto X RSL SS


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

My Niner ROS9.








Sent from a telecommunication device with a touch screen keyboard.


----------



## Left-ee (Jun 1, 2012)

*2013 Cannondale Flash Carbon Lefty XL*

Recent trip to STL and rode Katy Trail from St. Louis to Jeff City......3 flats on that limestone crap


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

Sweet looking bikes everyone!!!


----------



## offrdmania (Nov 28, 2010)

pompa said:


> My first 29


How do you like your Manitou fork? Is it the tower pro?


----------



## creeseph (Apr 28, 2010)

2013 Stumpy Carbon Evo
Upgrades so far
XX1 drivetrain with Wolftooth 32T chainring
Shimano Xt
Easton Haven Carbon bar
HT ME03T pedals


----------



## LeftyNiner (May 13, 2014)

Just finished building her up. 


2014 Ventana El Rey


----------



## intheways (Apr 19, 2004)

Sweet bike!


----------



## KABSPORTS (Aug 20, 2014)

*My new toy*

Just picked it up tonight.


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

Recent pics of the twins.










_And yes, that's a bike bell... forgot to remove them for the photos. Busted.. lol. _


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

offrdmania said:


> How do you like your Manitou fork? Is it the tower pro?


Yup that looks to be a 2011/12 Tower Pro by the decals. In mid-12 they changed it slightly and upgraded the internal spring from the Medium to FIRM as most of their riders were finding the spring rate too soft.

I have one on my On-One Inbred 29er and love it. Feels like butter all the time, great small bump compliance, no brake dive and a simple "set-n-forget" style fork that just works.


----------



## upupa97 (Jan 4, 2010)

My special Gt Zaskar 9R 100 in Gransasso (Italy)


----------



## MTBedge (Dec 10, 2013)

There are some seriously beautiful bikes in this thread!

Here is my contribution... My Momsen Bikes AL829 build.


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

Lenz Lunchbox


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)




----------



## goalieken (Jan 21, 2014)

Devinci Atlas on the CO trail


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

Still pretty much stock in this picture.
I've done some work since last week though so I'll get a new shot soon.


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

just built


----------



## Brtrooper06 (Jun 23, 2011)

Had the Air 9 about 4 years now, just finished building the RIP 9 last week, 1st bike I've ever built from the ground up.


----------



## muzzanic (Apr 28, 2009)

Nice bikes.



Brtrooper06 said:


> Had the Air 9 about 4 years now, just finished building the RIP 9 last week, 1st bike I've ever built from the ground up.
> 
> View attachment 919460
> 
> ...


----------



## cameden (Aug 28, 2013)

only thing stock left on this bike besides the frame is the headset...shes a rugged ripper. see profile for specs.


----------



## kaakku (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## Jester7677 (Jun 19, 2008)

https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll285/Jester7677/imagejpg1-2.jpg

https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll285/Jester7677/imagejpg1.jpg

https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll285/Jester7677/imagejpg1-1.jpg

2014 Salsa Horsethief 2

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## tobimaru (Aug 29, 2014)

Just picked up today, 2015 GT Backwoods.


----------



## Carl.D (Dec 9, 2012)

*Remedy 9.9*

My new Remedy


----------



## asuprice (Jul 20, 2010)

Carl.D said:


> My new Remedy


That is slick. Love that color scheme.

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Back2MTB (Jun 4, 2014)

kragu said:


> Lenz Lunchbox


I want to treat your bike badly. Very nice.


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

Back2MTB said:


> I want to treat your bike badly. Very nice.


I'm treating it badly for you - went OTB the other day and broke off my front brake lever...


----------



## UFMatt (Jul 30, 2009)

My Airborne Seeker


----------



## Danimoth17 (Apr 18, 2008)

My first build.

On-one parkwood
Rockshox Revelation RL 140mm
Easton EA 70 XL wheelset
Avid elixir 3 brakes
Shimano Zee derailer
Giant Contact switch dropper
mix of gravity light and on-one components


----------



## Ross1200 (Mar 27, 2014)

After a few more upgrades to my 2014 rockhopper.

Spesh phenom saddle
Thomson lay back seat post
Reverse component seat clamp
Titanium skewers
Spank spoon 40mm stem
Renthal fat bar lite 740mm
Lizardskins peaty grips
Dmr v12 pedals
Raceface 32t narrow wide ring
Shimano saint crank set 175mm

Saints were only fitted yesterday and loving them already.


----------



## elliott436 (Jul 25, 2014)

My 2013 Fuji Nevada 1.3


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Good TO be back on the bike...new wheel set is awesome!! I "feel" faster but I am still out of control because I crashed Wednesday and bent my foot/ankle being a dummy = too much manual not enough back brake and got bucked off the back hahaha
SO I'm here at MTBR getting motivated to RIDE!!!!!!!

You can see my bent rim on the wall < My seat is getting tore up from crashing too much...hmmm Christmas is coming right!! LOL
HAve a GREAT weekend!

RIDE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

My 2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er. Today in Genava, IL

My current bike--2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er.


----------



## Luis M. (Jun 9, 2013)

M3lon said:


> Ibis Ripley


Love that bike!!!! Nice all rounder


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

2013 Jamis Dakar XCR Comp 29er

View attachment 921745

View attachment 921746


----------



## raya22486 (Aug 12, 2012)

My first 29er hard tail..cannondale 2015 trail 6


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

Focus Raven 5.0. After a few other changes. With my Crest wheels, its 22lb 9oz.


----------



## Qtep (May 3, 2012)

Danimoth17 said:


> My first build.
> 
> On-one parkwood
> Rockshox Revelation RL 140mm
> ...


I ordered the same frame..

Where did you get it from and how do you like the ride?..


----------



## molon_labe (May 9, 2014)

Airborne Hobgoblin XO. Have a new saddle and seatpost waiting for me when I get home.


----------



## Pierre_ZA (Jan 15, 2014)

My Anthem with new wheels.


----------



## Carl.D (Dec 9, 2012)

*29er*

Airborne looks nice!


----------



## molon_labe (May 9, 2014)

Here's one more with the new saddle and seatpost.


----------



## elliott436 (Jul 25, 2014)

Very nice guys


----------



## ACT BAD GET RICH (Sep 11, 2014)

Trek X caliber 6 :thumbsup:


----------



## Gregdogg (Apr 19, 2010)

My Banshee Phantom on the way back from North Vancouver
120mm Pike
Roval Fattie SL
X01


----------



## rjo2725 (Mar 31, 2011)

Hey, how do you like the EX 8? Im thinking about getting one?

Btw, im from Naperville


----------



## FIKO (Dec 11, 2006)

*My 95c*







[attach


----------



## thiagoveloso (Sep 12, 2014)

My beloved tractor:







​
2011 Gary Fisher Rumblefish I


----------



## bike snob (Sep 6, 2014)

*i like steel..*

sorry for posting on other forums..one is a rigid 1*10 and the other is a fs 2*10


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)




----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)




----------



## LIFE08 (Mar 16, 2012)

*2013 Stache 7*

This is my starche 7! Picked it up October of last year, its been nothing but amazing so far. Had a small issue with the rockshox 15mm maxle up front but they are covering it under warranty. I just ordered a WTB Bronsen tcs for the front, should be exciting. I will also be getting some kool stop pads to replace the stocks, they have seen better days.


----------



## Yankees24 (Oct 18, 2012)

*Trek xcal6 2014*

Week old Trek xcaliber 6 - all stock parts


----------



## strix (Aug 27, 2014)

2015 stache 7


----------



## nikobimmer (Mar 28, 2007)

*Moots*


----------



## techt (May 12, 2014)

Just sold my Specialized Camber 29, on the look for the next 29er


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

techt said:


> Just sold my Specialized Camber 29, on the look for the next 29er


2014 StumpJumper Comp is the next one.


----------



## strix (Aug 27, 2014)

Everyone has some real nice bikes!


----------



## teethandnails (Sep 16, 2013)

Updated pics of my Remedy 29er... too many mods to list.


----------



## techt (May 12, 2014)

trail_blazer said:


> 2014 stumpjumper comp is the next one.


lol


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

I want to sell my 2013 Camber for a 2014 Stumpy Comp.
140/130mm is what I want for my fav local trails.


----------



## techt (May 12, 2014)

Didn't take me too long to sell the Camber, Craiglist didn't do it, but ebay did, just had to ask more to cover for ebay/paypal fees + be sure to add at least $120 for shipping, I was $20 short.


----------



## pompa (Jun 6, 2009)

offrdmania said:


> How do you like your Manitou fork? Is it the tower pro?


sorry for the late reply,
its the best one i try, 
i tested the fox 120 ctd on niner demo bike and it was ok (but it was probably the bike and not the frok , it was fun..
on the pivot its a different fell all together 
the manitu is amazing i thinking of changing the sprig to medium because i'm light rider 
the fork is late 2012 i think but its new same a the frame new 2012


----------



## Bobby12many (Apr 28, 2004)

Lots of shiny bikes in here.... almost too shiny.









full size - https://i.imgur.com/LXkioiB.jpg

Just hit 1,500 miles on this baby for the year as of Saturday.


----------



## molon_labe (May 9, 2014)

Bobby12many said:


> Lots of shiny bikes in here.... almost too shiny.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They always look shiny in pictures. Nice bike.


----------



## wickedmtb (Mar 11, 2012)

*Gary Fisher Rumblefish II.*

My rawed out GF. Rumblefish II build taking shape. Sold my Rumblefish I some time ago and decided to build another one up


----------



## Back2MTB (Jun 4, 2014)

wickedmtb said:


> My rawed out GF. Rumblefish II build taking shape. Sold my Rumblefish I some time ago and decided to build another one up
> View attachment 925682
> 
> View attachment 925683
> ...


Half-dressed, *blush*


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

Banshee Prime


----------



## sagitt77 (Oct 26, 2010)

Yesterday I finished building my first 29er 
Specification:
- frame: Accent Peak 29 L (19)
- fork: Marzocchi 320 LR
- drivetrain: full SLX 2x9
- brakes: BR-M666
- wheels: hubs - FH-M675, rims - WTB Frequency I-19, tires - Maxxis Ikon 2.2


----------



## rossomtb (Jul 5, 2013)

2013 Stumpy Carbon Comp 29:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Saladin (Sep 25, 2014)

Bobby12many said:


> Lots of shiny bikes in here.... almost too shiny


Not this one.


----------



## bigwheelboy_490 (Jan 2, 2003)

*My EMD9*

I have been enjoying this bike.


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

Todays ride while climbing Winding Stairs(1200' gain in 4 miles) fire service road here near the Nantahala river in western NC mtns. I broke my right arm recently, so I'm riding basically on FS dirt roads and some pavement 1 handed until it heals. 


Bonus broken arm pic. haha


----------



## ERMAHGERD (Aug 30, 2014)

2012 Felt Nine Trail. Just got it from CL about 3 weeks ago for 325. He put Ikon and Adrent Tubeless tires, Shamino XT rear derailleur, Avid Juicy levers, Upgraded the cassette from a 3x8 to a 3x9, new pedals, and new grips. It has treated me really well and I am enjoying it!


----------



## Qtep (May 3, 2012)

On One Parkwood..


----------



## molon_labe (May 9, 2014)

Airborne Hobgoblin XO and Trek Fuel EX 7.


----------



## rossomtb (Jul 5, 2013)

Nice Bike! and setup



creeseph said:


> View attachment 917204
> 
> 
> 2013 Stumpy Carbon Evo
> ...


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

Updated pic with the race wheels, rotors, stem, seatpost, etc. Forcus Raven 5.0.

Upgrades so far..
Stans Crest wheels
Airotors
Conti RaceKings(650gms) setup tubeless with no rimstrips
XT 11-36
Ritchey WCS grips
Ritchey WCS carbon bar
San Marco Aspide saddle
PZ Racing CR5.3 Ultralight stem
KS Lev 125mm dropper
Promax dropper cable guide seatpost clamp
4t Eggs

Just weighed it as shown with the dropper post. 22lb 14oz on a digi fish scale. Have a Stans Crow 2.2(claimed 525gms) for the rear. But won't install it until late Dec for an upcoming race then.


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## Pierre_ZA (Jan 15, 2014)

Loving this bike on some trails right outside my backdoor.


----------



## wickedmtb (Mar 11, 2012)

*Gary Fisher Rumblefish II*

Fully-dressed and completed


----------



## techt (May 12, 2014)

wickedmtb said:


> Fully-dressed and completed
> 
> View attachment 927805


Beautiful bike! :thumbsup:


----------



## Demizez99 (Dec 2, 2012)

My Spearfish 2012


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Demizez99 said:


> My Spearfish 2012
> 
> View attachment 927819
> 
> ...


Is that some sort of sensor on your fork leg?


----------



## ghost_03 (Apr 29, 2005)

CannondaleF9 said:


> Is that some sort of sensor on your fork leg?


Looks like a wireless speedo/computer sensor. Theyre bigger than wired sensors because they need a battery.


----------



## PUNKY (Apr 26, 2010)

Chromag Surface first production run frame
FOX 36 FLOAT RC2 lowered
LB wheels
X01 
XTR Trail brakes


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## bcf811 (Sep 27, 2008)

PUNKY said:


> View attachment 927921


Very nice.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

PUNKY said:


> View attachment 927921


That is one badass bike.


----------



## jpaa (Oct 2, 2014)

Hi to All

This is my first post here so let the photos do the introduction...BTW I live in Finland...


















I drive mostly on the local trails and they are quite rocky and full of roots. The Stumpy is definitely needed 

BR,
-jpaa


----------



## jackhammer (Jun 17, 2014)

It was completed today.


----------



## techt (May 12, 2014)

2015 Niner RIP 9 at home, ZTR's will arrive today.


----------



## ezweave (Jul 9, 2004)

Nothing fancy. EMD. It came as the X7 build and two races had me change it up.


----------



## andyfloyd (Apr 22, 2011)

*Chinese Carbon*










Chinese carbon ip-106. Built with ZEE 1x10, Reba, Easton wheels. 22.6lbs


----------



## funnyjr (Oct 31, 2009)

^^ impressive 22.6lbs


----------



## Unforgiving (Sep 26, 2012)

Ross1200 said:


> After a few more upgrades to my 2014 rockhopper.
> 
> Spesh phenom saddle
> Thomson lay back seat post
> ...


hmm is that a conversion to a threaded BB on that ?


----------



## Ross1200 (Mar 27, 2014)

???? Broke my last set of cranks. Stock suntour ones. Went to the lbs and bought saints. Been riding them since and they're great.


----------



## techt (May 12, 2014)

At Art Smith Trail, Palm Desert, CA


----------



## Bernman (Aug 24, 2014)

Trek Superfly 100 AL Elite, somewhere near Villach Austria, 4 October. Fun times 

Sorry for the sideways image. It looked right on the computer before uploading. I'm sure it's operator error somehow, but I can't figure out how to fix it.


----------



## skellener (Feb 2, 2013)

This one is from over the summer....


----------



## blak_byke (Jun 21, 2006)

@ home...









@ work...























@ the moment...


----------



## plussa (Jul 12, 2005)

My 2012 SC Superlight 29:










1x10 drivetrain with mixed X9 / X01 parts and Absolute Black spider-ring, Fork is Sid XX 110mm, Thomson carbon bars and X4 stem, L-B carbon rims and DT240 hubs, Elixir 9 Trail brakes and Reverb... Very happy with it


----------



## jackhammer (Jun 17, 2014)

2014 TREK X-Cliber４ (size 17.5)


----------



## kustomz (Jan 6, 2004)

plussa said:


> My 2012 SC Superlight 29:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice! Hoping to get that frame someday...


----------



## jackhammer (Jun 17, 2014)

another photo


----------



## Chay N. Whip (Jul 13, 2009)

*New Pivot Les*


----------



## wickedmtb (Mar 11, 2012)

That is one sick looking Pivot. Awesome bike. Whats the weight on that bad boy?
I have been trying to score that same frame with no luck yet.


----------



## kingchickenstrip (May 29, 2013)




----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Loving the Knard up front, can't wait for a more aggressive 29+ tire to throw up there.


----------



## Chay N. Whip (Jul 13, 2009)

wickedmtd -
It is right around 22 on my scale however accurate. I did just convert to a 1x10 last night and have not weighed it since, but its relatively light and rides great. Good luck on getting a frameset, they are in high demand.


----------



## Back2MTB (Jun 4, 2014)

Chay N. Whip said:


> View attachment 929786


Ooh.


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

kingchickenstrip said:


> View attachment 929901


What frame is that?


----------



## kingchickenstrip (May 29, 2013)

IP-256SL frame from 2014 newest IP-256SL super light 29er MTB frame-Xiamen Iplay Sporting Goods Co.,Ltd. I have only had one ride and it felt great.


----------



## jpaa (Oct 2, 2014)

I updated the flat pedals for winter driving...








Spank Spike Flat Pedals | Chain Reaction Cycles


----------



## Roycealona (Oct 8, 2014)

My XXL stumpy EVO comp


----------



## Carbon Rider (Jul 19, 2014)

*My new ride just arrive today. *








Will post again when I'm out riding with it.


----------



## mtb_fun (Sep 19, 2014)

My 2013 Specialized Camber Comp


----------



## Phil.W. (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi all I'm new here from New Zealand.Here's my 3 rides.
2013 Scott Scale 930 Carbon hardtail.


2013 Trek Rumblefish Elite with lots of upgrades.


2015 Specialized Expert Epic World Cup.Brought 2 weeks ago.


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

Phil.W. said:


> ....2015 Specialized Expert Epic World Cup.Brought 2 weeks ago.


Whoa... that new Epic WC looks great, really digging' the orange!


----------



## techt (May 12, 2014)

Phil.W. said:


> Hi all I'm new here from New Zealand.Here's my 3 rides.
> 2013 Scott Scale 930 Carbon hardtail.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice collection, congrats!


----------



## selin (Nov 20, 2009)

kingchickenstrip said:


> View attachment 929901


Best looking china frame!


----------



## Back2MTB (Jun 4, 2014)

Phil.W. said:


> Hi all I'm new here from New Zealand.Here's my 3 rides.
> 2013 Scott Scale 930 Carbon hardtail.
> 
> 
> ...


Let me know if you want to fly me out to NZ and I can help you ride some of your bikes! Very nice stable!


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

2013 Superlight 29 XL.


----------



## Zomby Woof (MCM700) (May 23, 2004)

Here's my new 29er, a 2015 Cannondale Scalpel 29 Carbon 3:


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

Back on a hard tail.


----------



## GeneB (Oct 14, 2014)

This is my Niner at Lake Hodges Park in Escondido, CA
This bike has changed everything about my rides. I ride with a grin from ear to ear.


----------



## captnpenguin (Dec 2, 2011)

kingchickenstrip said:


> View attachment 929901


Is that the on-one monocoque carbon fork? What do you think of it. Seems very similar and way cheaper than the 9er fork.


----------



## sloar (Jul 31, 2011)

freshly purchased picture. waiting on my dropper post, then waiting on the monsoon weather to clear up..


----------



## kingchickenstrip (May 29, 2013)

captnpenguin said:


> Is that the on-one monocoque carbon fork? What do you think of it. Seems very similar and way cheaper than the 9er fork.


Its actually from this place http://www.xmiplay.com/
I purchased the frame, fork, seat, rims, and bars from them.

Here is a link to all of the parts I used https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1fTNVjMzD6B7XmYcLuWvkbOyRyI69EELcRvSN5Zu2oNw/edit?usp=sharing

I finally had a few rides on it last week and love it. I had been riding my Giant XTC with the fork locked out to get use to it. I thought it would be a lot more harsh but its not bad at all. Right now the bike is 18.4 pounds. working on getting it into the high 16's.


----------



## Carbon Rider (Jul 19, 2014)

*First ride*


----------



## Demizez99 (Dec 2, 2012)




----------



## cobeez (Jul 2, 2009)

*Diamondback 29er*









My ride. This is my first 29er so I started off basic and am slowly upgrading to where I like it. Added 750mm Azonic bars, new Suntour fork, Avid BB7 brakes, pedals and hoping to transition to 1x8, 9 or 10. So far, loving this bike and this sport!


----------



## vos07 (Mar 15, 2010)

Demizez99 said:


> View attachment 931981
> 
> 
> View attachment 931982


Very nice Demizez99! What crank and chainring are you using? I too have a '12 Spearfish 3 and want to convert to 1x10 but not sure what to go with up front...


----------



## Demizez99 (Dec 2, 2012)

vos07 said:


> Very nice Demizez99! What crank and chainring are you using? I too have a '12 Spearfish 3 and want to convert to 1x10 but not sure what to go with up front...











Xx1 bb30 crankset 168 Q-factor with Absolute black spiderless 34t chainring. ~500g, not bad. Rear Slx shadow plus with 11-36 casette.


----------



## vos07 (Mar 15, 2010)

Awesome, thanks for the help! Time to start pricing...


----------



## ABigFall2k15 (Oct 11, 2014)

*Redline Comp R*

Here's my old and yet in very good shape Redline Comp R. Probably buying a 2015 Redline soon to keep it company.


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Here's my old and yet in very good shape Redline Comp R. Probably buying a 2015 Redline soon to keep it company.


Cool bike, but I would remove your email from your username....immediately!!!!


----------



## ABigFall2k15 (Oct 11, 2014)

ok thx


----------



## ABigFall2k15 (Oct 11, 2014)

trying to figure out how to do that now


----------



## Ta87 (Sep 16, 2014)

Probably have to message a moderator for that.


----------



## kdb71 (Feb 19, 2014)

Love the fall...ride!


----------



## molon_labe (May 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> trying to figure out how to do that now


There's a thread you need to post the request in. Just search "change username".


----------



## Makten (Feb 25, 2014)

Crossposting from the Banshee forum.

















Frame: Banshee Phantom, mint (large)
Fork: Rockshox Pike solo air, lowered to 130 mm
Rear shock: Crane Creek DB Inline
Wheels: American Classic Wide Lightning
Tires: Maxxis Ardent EXO 2.4" tubeless
Cranks & BB: Shimano Zee
Front chainring: Hope N/W 30T
Rear derailleur: Shimano XT
Shifter: Shimano XTR
Cassette: Shimano XT 11-36
Chain: KMC
Pedals: Shimano Saint
Stem: Hope FR 35 mm
Bar: Raceface Atlas 785 mm
Brakes: Shimano SLX
Bashguard: MRP XCG Taco
Seatpost: Gravity dropper Turbo LP
Saddle: Bontrager Affinity RL Ti
Chainstay protection: Michelin roadbike latex tube :ciappa:


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

Sunday in Illinois was a great day to take my Fuel out for a ride.









My bikes--2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er. 2015 Trek Farley 6.


----------



## techt (May 12, 2014)

My Niner with I9 red hubs.


----------



## r_jazz (Oct 22, 2014)

My Moots Mooto XZ 29er


----------



## waffleBeast (Jul 5, 2010)

*Fuel EX8 29er*

Like this bike.


----------



## vos07 (Mar 15, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## maralva (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi.....


----------



## BigRugger03 (Jul 28, 2014)

*Salsa El Miriachi Ti 2014*








Frame: Salsa El Miriachi Ti XL
Fork: Rockshox RS1 100mm
Wheels: Stans Archex
Tires: Schwalbe Furious Fred
Cranks & BB: Raceface Turbine Cinch & Cinch BSA 30
Front chainring: Raceface 36T 
Rear Hub- Rohloff Speedhub
Shifters: Cinq 5 Shift:R 
Chain: KMC
Pedals: Crank Bros Mallet D/H Race
Stem: Xtreme Pro Adjust-AH 295 stem
Bar: DMR Braced Cro-Mo Wingbar
Brakes: SRAM Guide RSC
Seatpost: Cane Creek Thudbuster LT
Saddle: Selle SMP Pro
Grips: Ergon GS1

First 29er build was a Kona Unit with Shimano Alfine 8 Speed IGH. 19 inch frame was a bit small for me. This bike is rode in Afghanistan on an Airbase daily, but will soon be shipped to Germany for some long trail rides.


----------



## joshhan (Apr 1, 2011)

First ride on a new build









After decal delete and rear wheel installed.


----------



## ~MAX-Moab~ (Nov 22, 2013)

My 2014 XC Race bike. Sorry to have to sell it. It's amazingly light, and the frame is really a work of art.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

BigRugger03 said:


> View attachment 934667
> 
> Frame: Salsa El Miriachi Ti XL
> Fork: Rockshox RS1 100mm
> ...


That's one baller ass hybrid build.

I'd be careful riding an adjustable stem offroad though. You'd be better off finding a stem with those specs that's non adjustable.


----------



## Sevenz (Jul 17, 2009)

Just built it up last night...A hair over 23# as it sits...About a pound less than my Aluminum Fish...


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

not mine, but my 12yr old daughters,

2015 Trek Cali, 17.5" frame, she is 151cms tall, and absolutely stoked.


----------



## joshhan (Apr 1, 2011)

cmg71 said:


> not mine, but my 12yr old daughters,
> 
> 2015 Trek Cali, 17.5" frame, she is 151cms tall, and absolutely stoked.


Love the rabbit ears in the first picture.


----------



## Makten (Feb 25, 2014)

Ilikemtb999 said:


> That's one baller ass hybrid build.
> 
> I'd be careful riding an adjustable stem offroad though. You'd be better off finding a stem with those specs that's non adjustable.


I think he'd be better off getting a bike that fits him and the intended use instead. Putting that stem on a race:ish XC bike is complete madness. A lot of money down the drain IMO.

Sorry if this sounds harsh, but it's like fitting low profile tyres on an SUV. Which is quite common though, but still stupid.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)




----------



## I AM CANADIAN (May 20, 2014)

*2014 Devinci Jack S*







































Changed the grips (cheap import lock-ons), pedals (Shimano PD-MX30) and saddle (Evoke) as soon as I got it home.

But I have plans for this bike.
Some are going to happen, some might not.
It is _*not*_ going to stay a 7 speed......

So far -
Nukeproof - saddle, seatpost, seatpost clamp, bars, stem, stem spacers, grips (bought 2 to make 1 - logo on grips and locks), pedals.
Shimano - XTR front derailleur, XT brake levers and calipers, XTR cassette, XT chain, XT Ice-Tech rotors,.
WTB - Frequency Team i19 rims
DT Swiss - black spokes, silver nipples, 350 hubs
Maxxis - Ardent LUST 29x2.25 (spares - Kenda Nevegals 29x2.20, Maxxis Icon 29x2.20)

Coming - 
New forks - *SHIVER* me timbers, triples on me hardtail (maybe), or Fox
Nukeproof headset
XTR rear derailleur
Race Face Chester crankset (I hope), or Race Face something.
XTR shifters (might have to settle for XT)
Goodridge stainless brake lines and gear cable housing.

I was going to make it a 10 speed (Jack is 10 in cards) but it was taking way to long to source the parts at the price I was willing to pay.
I'm still hoping to find or make some small Jack of Spades decals.
Originally wanted Nukeproof hubs but that wheel build is out of reach.
If some hubs come my way (meaning cheap enough) who knows...
Wanted the XTR Ice-Tech rotors but they aren't available in 6 bolt.

Updated pictures to follow........


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

joshhan said:


> Love the rabbit ears in the first picture.


its a stage that I think all kids go through :bluefrown:


----------



## oren_hershco (Mar 11, 2006)

*My new Niner EMD*

My new Niner EMD, custom built:

Niner EMD frame
Niner RDO fork
Shimano SLX 2x10 groupset
Hope Tech Enduro wheelset (for off-road riding), with Continental X-King tires
Hope Tech XC set (for road riding), with Continental Contact II tires (32mm width)
Race Face Turbine seatpost and handlebar.






























This bike has replaced 3 bikes, which were sold to save space in our apartment:
Cannondale Rush '06 (full-Suspension)
Cannondale R5000 '00 (road)
Dawes Galaxy '95 (touring)

Therefore, this bike has the huge task of being good for all missions: off-road, commuting, road and touring.

The only mission which I spared this bike from is hauling the little kids. An old Raleigh MTB was fitted for that.


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

more dirt and more purple stuff coming in the future:


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

oren_hershco said:


> My new Niner EMD, custom built:
> 
> Niner EMD frame
> Niner RDO fork
> ...


That's a cool idea and bike. You might miss having suspension for the mountain trails, but as a do it all bike it is great.


----------



## oren_hershco (Mar 11, 2006)

*My new Niner EMD*

(my apologies for double-posting, the former one was posted in the wrong spot)
My new Niner EMD, custom built:

Niner EMD frame
Niner RDO fork
Shimano SLX 2x10 groupset
Hope Tech Enduro wheelset (for off-road riding), with Continental X-King tires
Hope Tech XC set (for road riding), with Continental Contact II tires (32mm width)
Race Face Turbine seatpost and handlebar.



























This bike has replaced 3 bikes, which were sold to save space in our apartment:
Cannondale Rush '06 (full-Suspension)
Cannondale R5000 '00 (road)
Dawes Galaxy '95 (touring)

Therefore, this bike has the huge task of being good for all missions: off-road, commuting, road and touring.

The only mission which I spared this bike from is hauling the little kids. An old Raleigh MTB was fitted for that.


----------



## gthcarolina (Mar 3, 2005)

*Hello Lynskey!*



colterday said:


> My Lynskey Pro29 all rigid


I have almost the same set-up with a black Niner fork. I'll post soon.


----------



## Ta87 (Sep 16, 2014)

Some awesome looking bike in here! This is my first somewhat-legit MTB.

Airborne Seeker hardtail.


----------



## ctimm_rs (Sep 12, 2014)

I think it's about where I want it. Time to put on the miles now!


----------



## GeneB (Oct 14, 2014)

I love the Naranga


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

I've been busy swapping out bars, stem, pedals and seatpost on my 2013 Jamis Dakar XCR Comp:

View attachment 936406

View attachment 936403

View attachment 936405

View attachment 936404

View attachment 936407


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

2011 Jamis Exile 3


----------



## I AM CANADIAN (May 20, 2014)

ctimm_rs said:


> I think it's about where I want it. Time to put on the miles now!
> 
> View attachment 936384


Nice. On your way then.....


----------



## B.A.R.K. (Oct 17, 2007)

I stumbled upon a great deal on a close out Niner Jet 9 frame. Most of the parts transferred over to my Air 9. So smooth, and so fast.


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

After the addition of OneUp 42/16, XT 786 rd, XT 11-36 cassette, XT Chain and Zee shifter.


----------



## kustomz (Jan 6, 2004)

B.A.R.K. said:


> I stumbled upon a great deal on a close out Niner Jet 9 frame.
> View attachment 936647


I'm glad somebody scored one... those prices were ridiculous! $699 right? I'm going to start padding my account for next years closeouts. That's a fine looking ride.


----------



## B.A.R.K. (Oct 17, 2007)

kustomz said:


> I'm glad somebody scored one... those prices were ridiculous! $699 right? I'm going to start padding my account for next years closeouts. That's a fine looking ride.


Yup. As you can see, I'm a fan of this format, so it seemed like the perfect frame for me. Priced well below other closeout frames I looked at too. Since I have some extra clearance on the chainstays now, my 2.25 RaRas are getting dumped for some 2.35 Ikons.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

rigidftw said:


> more dirt and more purple stuff coming in the future:


What brand/model bike is that?


----------



## Ryano42 (Aug 2, 2004)

Frank the Welder making me a very special, very retro yet modern 29er frame. Can you say LOOPSTAYS and Guitar cable routing????


----------



## I AM CANADIAN (May 20, 2014)

Ryano42 said:


> Frank the Welder making me a very special, very retro yet modern 29er frame. Can you say LOOPSTAYS and Guitar cable routing????


Who?
What?

Where?

Is that bare aluminum, stainless, or, heaven forbid - Titanium?


----------



## Ryano42 (Aug 2, 2004)

The material is 6061 Aluminum, Frank's favorite to work with.

The frame design is a homage to one of his classics, the 90's Yeti ARC.

From here it goes off for heat treating and a semi-transparent Turquoise powder coat.

FTW!!!!


----------



## I AM CANADIAN (May 20, 2014)

Coincidence. I was just looking up some Yeti ARC rides.
Don't know if I would go with turquoise, but that's me.

This, in a 29er, with disc brakes.....yum yum
(ok, in true hardtail form only)









But then this one (Ti of course), same way, would be perfect.
Out of my price range, since it would be custom, but what the hey....









Looking forward to your completed build...


----------



## Ryano42 (Aug 2, 2004)

Unlike the old AL ARC's this one is going to be extremely overbuilt as per my instructions. Frank said it's going to be about 45% heavier and thicker than a typical ARC.

I rode a 93 Pro FRO in my racing days...I was too afraid of the ARC for my size, Yeti recommended going with the FRO though I thought the ARC was about perfect back then!

I restored the Pro FRO and still ride it if I need a chiropractic adjustment!


----------



## neebsta (Jul 15, 2014)

OS Blackbuck


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

neebsta said:


> OS Blackbuck


Beautiful bike, always loved those frames!


----------



## dbigfot111 (Nov 12, 2012)

Loving the rigid style. having problem flipping the image.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

Current incarnation:


----------



## Novaterra (Jan 1, 2014)

giant anthem 0 frame, dt swiss xmm TS fork, sram XX1 drivetrain, sram guide rsc brakes and american classic race wheels


----------



## I AM CANADIAN (May 20, 2014)

Novaterra said:


> giant anthem 0 frame, dt swiss xmm TS fork, sram XX1 drivetrain, sram guide rsc brakes and american classic race wheels


One would think that if you really need the seatpost extended that far, you need a larger frame. Even a Thomson won't stand up very long to some serious landings without bending or breaking extended that far, especially if you bottom out the shock.

Nice bike though - love those forks.....


----------



## Novaterra (Jan 1, 2014)

Looks a bit more than it is, rear wheel is on a bump, its a 410mm seatpost, and it is 3cm above the minimum insert.


----------



## ohiogsp (Oct 9, 2013)

people will probably laugh but here it goes. lol


----------



## hey_poolboy (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm sure I posted one here before, but I've got a new 29er now. 








Santa Cruz Highball weighs in @ 25.5 lbs. 
Loves to go fast. Can't wait for next race season.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## rumblytumbly (Jun 5, 2013)

generic chiner carbon, plus parts bin and some new goodies. Loving the Velocity Blunt 35 wheelset, gives a nice tire profile.


----------



## AFWY (Dec 7, 2010)

*Vassago Verhauen*


----------



## Unsie (Nov 10, 2014)

*Niner Rip RDO*

Here is my custom built Niner RIP!


----------



## sd_fox_racer (Oct 24, 2014)

My x-cal 8


----------



## bembry45 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Niner Air 9 custom*

Niner Air 9 Alloy
Moondust/Black Licorice

-Fox Evolution Fork 100mm 
-Mavic Crossride wheelset 
-Shimano SLX brakes & rear derailleur
-Shimano XT front derailleur 
-Shimano SLX M552 crankset (3x10)
-Fizik seatpost
-FSA Afterburner stem
-Niner flat top alloy handlebar 
-Shimano XT trail clipless pedals 
-King Cage titanium bottle cages (2)
-Jagwire cables & housings 
-Bontrager XR3 expert 2.3 tires


----------



## Justhrowit (Sep 30, 2014)

My new (to me) Jet 9 RDO
20141021_151022 by Jay DeSimone, on Flickr


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

Justhrowit said:


> My new (to me) Jet 9 RDO
> 20141021_151022 by Jay DeSimone, on Flickr


Well done Sir!


----------



## GeneB (Oct 14, 2014)

Sweet ride right there. Found it used? Is it the XT build? Dropper post?
Pedal Damn it


----------



## Back2MTB (Jun 4, 2014)

Justhrowit said:


> My new (to me) Jet 9 RDO
> 20141021_151022 by Jay DeSimone, on Flickr


Dassrulsexy


----------



## Justhrowit (Sep 30, 2014)

GeneB said:


> Sweet ride right there. Found it used? Is it the XT build? Dropper post?
> Pedal Damn it


Yeah, found it used. Got, what I feel, is a great deal on it. I looked, daily, for 4-5 weeks before I pulled the trigger. Yes, this is the XT Build. No Dropper post. Niner carbon seat post.

Really been enjoying this bike. #pedaldamnit


----------



## tfg (Oct 21, 2014)

*Custom Spot Honey Badger build*

Here's my new Spot - built up to replace my previous Spot Longboard that was stolen -















King hubs/ArchEx wheels
XTR brakes
Fox float 32 Stealth
Next SL crankset
Belt drive
Thomson post and stem
Enve bars


----------



## neebsta (Jul 15, 2014)

Build Spec

Salsa Selma Ti 29er Frame

Salsa Cromoto 29er forks

Chris King Hubs single speed specific rear.

DT Swiss X470 Rims

DT Black Double Butted spokes

Chris King Headset

Moots Bars

Salsa Pepperjack Grips

Middleburn RS7 Cranks and Single Ring

Shimano XTR SPDs

Avid Speed Dials

Avid BB7s

Moots Post

Moots Stem

Saddle Flite Ti

Salsa Lip Lock - Red

Racing Ralph's


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

My newest acquisition.
2012 XXL Highball carbon
Doesn't look like much yet. Maybe a build thread over the winter?? Do we need another?


----------



## tao (Jan 27, 2008)

*Redline D460 updated*









XT Shadow RD
BB7s
Geax Gato TNT 2.3s
Sunline V-one pedals (going strong since 09 or so)
Thomson seatpost 
Thomson 70 mm stem
585 mm wide Zeus 7075 aluminum bars
Chris King Titanium Headset (for paradox sake)
Azonic Headlock (super solid front end)
I've had this bike since '08 and it is completely dialed in as to bike fit. She's a bit heavy but I never worry about anything breaking.


----------



## tao (Jan 27, 2008)

Yes.


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

tao said:


> Yes.


Trying to keep my sanity getting started ordering some components today.
Way too much information to research. :eekster: Got to get this one right the first time round.
I'll get a build thread going when I gather up all the bits.:thumbsup:


----------



## bembry45 (Oct 31, 2014)

this thing is beautiful...what is it?


----------



## Edmiester440 (Nov 13, 2014)

My GT Karakoram Comp


----------



## MidNight_Rider (Mar 12, 2011)

Heres my Stumpy girl.


----------



## 08_Yukon hard tail (Sep 14, 2008)

*Giant XTC*


----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)

Superfly Al, xt, crests.


----------



## I AM CANADIAN (May 20, 2014)

tfg said:


> Here's my new Spot - built up to replace my previous Spot Longboard that was stolen -
> 
> View attachment 939185


I wouldn't own one (single speed), but it is interesting.
Love the belt drive.
Please don't put solid red grips on it.....
Matching tires would make it more visually appealing, but if it works for you...
Good build.


----------



## Scimitar (Jul 14, 2006)

DonH said:


> My new IF steel 29er!


Digging the all black Indy Fab ride. What'd you go with for geo?


----------



## Pedro Rios (Oct 27, 2009)

So here it is fully built and first ride today, love this bike.
2012 Trans am 29er 
Fork: 2015 Fox 36 150mm
Seat dropper: Fox DOSS
Wheels: Crank brothers Iodine 2
Tires: Rear Nobby Nic29x2.35, front: Hans dampf 29x2.35
Crankset: Shimano XT (WolfTooth 30T)
Shifter: Shimano XT I spec B
R.derailleur: Shimano XT
Pedals: Shimano XT Trail
Brakes & Rotors: Shimano XT 180mm front and rear
Cassette: Shimano XT 11-36
etc etc etc&#8230;..








[/URL]








[/URL]








[/URL]








[/URL]








[/URL]








[/URL]


----------



## I AM CANADIAN (May 20, 2014)

As you should.....great looking ride :thumbsup:


----------



## orlandson (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## Pedro Rios (Oct 27, 2009)

So here it is fully built and first ride today, love this bike.
2012 Trans am 29er (steel)
Fork: 2015 Fox 36 150mm
Seat dropper: Fox DOSS
Wheels: Crank brothers Iodine 2
Tires: Rear Nobby Nic29x2.35, front: Hans dampf 29x2.35
Crankset: Shimano XT (WolfTooth 30T)
Shifter: Shimano XT I spec B
R.derailleur: Shimano XT
Pedals: Shimano XT Trail
Brakes & Rotors: Shimano XT 180mm front and rear
Cassette: Shimano XT 11-36
etc etc etc&#8230;..








[/URL]








[/URL]








[/URL]








[/URL]








[/URL]








[/URL]


----------



## Carl.D (Dec 9, 2012)

*bikes*

My two rides for next year, Carbine and Les.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Carl.D said:


> My two rides for next year, Carbine and Les.


Those are good choices for a perfect stable of mountain bikes.


----------



## Bay1 (Jan 19, 2014)

*The twins*

My Cannondale XC (carbon 2) Twins, Not identical tho
but very personalised


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Carl.D said:


> My two rides for next year, Carbine and Les.


Funny, I have those in my fleet! My Carbine is staying, along with the LES as SS, but my 429 is going... Love it as much as the others, but since SSing and 29+, I hardly ever ride my FS bikes any more.


----------



## Carl.D (Dec 9, 2012)

Change that rear shock on your Carbine and I bet you will start riding it more! My bike was night and day difference.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Carl.D said:


> Change that rear shock on your Carbine and I bet you will start riding it more! My bike was night and day difference.


Yeah, I did and it is a massive improvement. I doesn't have anything to do with the bike, just the type of riding I prefer most of the time, these day.

What fork are you running on your LES? Glad to see a white fork, as I was thinking about a white pike if the Fox 120 goes with the 429.


----------



## Carl.D (Dec 9, 2012)

Thats a awesome rear shock, I went with the Monarch for the cost but may swap to a CC later.

The fork is a Sid XX 100mm, although I think I will swap the damper to a RCT3 or the whole fork for a 120 Sid RCT3.


----------



## Placek (Jun 9, 2009)

MTB Pilot said:


> Yeah, I did and it is a massive improvement. I doesn't have anything to do with the bike, just the type of riding I prefer most of the time, these day.
> 
> What fork are you running on your LES? Glad to see a white fork, as I was thinking about a white pike if the Fox 120 goes with the 429.


Love the clean and simple look if Carbine - have You anywhere more photos especially those with cable routing ?


----------



## 426h (Jul 13, 2006)

Started a new build today. A 2014 carbine 29 in short travel mode with a 140mm Pike up front. A -1 deg angleset keeps the HA at 67 deg with the short travel fork. I hope it will be a fun & fast trailbike. :rockon:


----------



## 426h (Jul 13, 2006)

Placek said:


> Love the clean and simple look if Carbine - have You anywhere more photos especially those with cable routing ?


Here are some pictures of the routing:
2014 Intense Tracer T275 Carbon: Reviewed - NSMB.com
The carbine 29 is the same, except the reverb stealth cable which exits at the bottom of the downtube on the carbine 29. You need to bend the tip of the cable to get it through on the C29.
There are internal guides for the housings in the frame, so it is super easy to push trough the cable housings!


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

From todays ride at the Tanasi trails in the SE Tn mtns.


----------



## Placek (Jun 9, 2009)

426h said:


> Here are some pictures of the routing:
> 2014 Intense Tracer T275 Carbon: Reviewed - NSMB.com
> The carbine 29 is the same, except the reverb stealth cable which exits at the bottom of the downtube on the carbine 29. You need to bend the tip of the cable to get it through on the C29.
> There are internal guides for the housings in the frame, so it is super easy to push trough the cable housings!


Ok so if i take Carbine to build i will have option to route stealth cable totally internally (trough seat tube/next to bb/through "main tube with INTENSE logo" - assuming there is no FR/D)


----------



## MikeQueyar (Nov 28, 2013)

Well wanted a XC bike cause I have a bronson with bontrager G5 tires that dont like to take on long rides so I almost got a new scott scale 750, but a friend had this giant anthem X 29er 2 2012 in really good condition (already took it to services and checked the suspension everything works fine) it has deore brakes, X7/X5 built reba rl and monarch rt and with some crank brother mallet 1 is exactly on 27pounds.....man huge improvement from my bronson that on 32 I think.

So got it for $700 and will upgrade to slx/xt maybe some wheels for next year, will see but Im happy for my XC ride.... In 2012 I had a XTC 29er 0 and I do love giant 29er doble suspension bikes but sold it to buy a Downhill bike, I really love my downhill.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

*2012 Trek Superfly 100 Pro*

Finally dialed-in, at 23.7 pounds/10.75kg. This all-day Trail bike took two podiums(1st and 2nd) at recent XC Marathon events, by two semi-pro racers...who absolutely LOVED my bikes' handling. :thumbsup: This should tide me over, until the 2015 Trek Remedy Carbon 29er is affordable:

Frame: 2012 Trek Superfly 100 Pro 15.5"
Headset: Cane Creek 110 Tapered
Fork: Rock Shox SID XX 15mm TA G2, set at 110mm travel
Rear Shock: Rock Shox Monarch 3.3 "B" tune; 84mm stroke/110mm travel
Handlebars: Thomson X-Country carbon flat 730mm
Grips: Lizard Skins 82mm Shorty Lock-on
Stem: Bontrager Race XXX Lite HCM carbon 70mm
Saddle: Bontrager Inform RXL Evoke 145mm carbon rails
Bottle Cage: Bontrager RXXXL carbon 
Tires: Bontrager 29-3 Team Issue 29 x 2.25"
Wheelset: Easton EC90 XC carbon, Sapim straight-pull, butted spokes
Pedals: Crank Brothers Candy 11, titanium spindles
Bottom Bracket: Enduro Ceramic BB95
Crankset: SRAM/Truvativ XX 170mm GXP w/ Doval 25t oval granny
Shifters: SRAM XX Grip Shift 2x10
Front Derailleur: SRAM XX Direct Mount 2x10
Rear Derailleur: SRAM XX Medium Cage
Cassette: SRAM XX XG-1099 11-36t
Seatpost: KS LEV DX 31.6mm 125mm drop
Brakes: Shimano XTR BL-M988/M985, IceTech 180mm F/160mm R rotors
Chain: KMC X10SL Gold Nitride


----------



## 426h (Jul 13, 2006)

Placek said:


> Ok so if i take Carbine to build i will have option to route stealth cable totally internally (trough seat tube/next to bb/through "main tube with INTENSE logo" - assuming there is no FR/D)


Well, it is not internal all the way to the head tube. The cable exits just after the bend at the bottom bracket. You can se it in the picture of my bike.


----------



## Carl.D (Dec 9, 2012)

On the Carbine the cable ports feed all the way though the frame so you cant use the front derailleur port for routing a internal dropper hose like on a Reverb, I did that to my Remedy for a full stealth but the ports on the Rem don't feed all the way through, I used the front derailleur port and made it go through the downtube, was hoping to do this to my Carbine too. A plus on the Carbine though is that it really makes running your cables easy, no fishing the cables through.


----------



## Carl.D (Dec 9, 2012)

You can do like 426h with a cable operated, that looks really clean! Or you could even use a Reverb routed like 426h that is not a Stealth post.


----------



## Bay1 (Jan 19, 2014)

MikeQueyar said:


> Well wanted a XC bike
> 
> View attachment 941555
> 
> ...


----------



## Bay1 (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## cxboy (Sep 7, 2013)

Sweet looking ride area, and I'd love to swim in the river...location please ?


----------



## cxboy (Sep 7, 2013)

Nice bike and pictures !!


----------



## Bay1 (Jan 19, 2014)

*Xtc 29er*








My first 29er, another great bike. 
Canterbury, NewZealand


----------



## MikeQueyar (Nov 28, 2013)

Bay1 said:


> MikeQueyar said:
> 
> 
> > I had one of these great bikes very plush suspension, shame about the heavy wheels
> ...


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

My new 1x10 drive train is awesome! My buddy's Trek and my Jamis on a perfect fall evening in SoCal:

View attachment 941986


----------



## jpaa (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Carl.D (Dec 9, 2012)

That's a good lookn rig!


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)




----------



## Bay1 (Jan 19, 2014)

jpaa said:


> Looks good
> What is it?


----------



## Carl.D (Dec 9, 2012)

*what is it*

Looks like a Spesh.


----------



## jpaa (Oct 2, 2014)

^Stumpjumper fsr comp


----------



## borbntm (May 4, 2011)

Santa Cruz Highball Carbon....:thumbsup:


----------



## Carl.D (Dec 9, 2012)

*New Hoops*

I posted this a few pages back but here is another pic with my new I9 Carbon Trail wheels.


----------



## DHMASTER (Oct 12, 2010)

My Calfee.


----------



## Placek (Jun 9, 2009)

Carl.D said:


> I posted this a few pages back but here is another pic with my new I9 Carbon Trail wheels.


Carl - can you share Your thoughts from riding,ex. normal use, susp effectiveness, comparison to other bikes?


----------



## Carl.D (Dec 9, 2012)

I can try 

It rides very comparable to the Remedy 9.9 29er I was on, maybe not quite as plush on the rear and not as snappy as the 9.7 650 I had either. The shock change was a must!!!! The stock Fox just seems like its built wrong for this bike. Bike handles good for a long travel 29, its light (26.5lbs) and takes drops really well with the Monarch and Pike. 

All in all I like it, if the trails we ride on the given day dont have much fun to them (jumps and drops) or really rocky rooty sections then I just ride the hardtail.


----------



## Carl.D (Dec 9, 2012)

The Remedy 9.9 29er is probably one of the best 29er FS bikes I have rode to date!!! So saying that the Carbine is really close means alot to me. Just my opinion though.

And I didnt expect it to be as snappy as the 27.5, my 9.9 wasnt either but the big wheels just work better for me on the trails we have to ride.


----------



## lukas1 (Nov 14, 2014)

Specialized Carve Pro XXL with some upgrades, but unfortunately have some issue with frame- mentioned in other topic- BTW it briliant bike for me


----------



## Carl.D (Dec 9, 2012)

What rise is that on the Fatbar? 30 or 40?


----------



## I AM CANADIAN (May 20, 2014)

DHMASTER said:


> My Calfee.











Very..........interesting:thumbsup:


----------



## time229er (Oct 30, 2013)

not ready to jump on the 27.5 bandwagon just yet :bluefrown:


----------



## Carl.D (Dec 9, 2012)

Its not a bandwagon, they are here to stay!


----------



## Carl.D (Dec 9, 2012)

Its just not every ones cup of tea.


----------



## time229er (Oct 30, 2013)

Carl.D said:


> Its not a bandwagon, they are here to stay!


I'm thinking you might wanna check in with our good friend Mr. Webster as he defines bandwagon as "a popular activity, effort, cause, etc., that attracts growing support"

seems appropriate enough to me...


----------



## Carl.D (Dec 9, 2012)

He rides a 27.5 too, also defined as 650B. I jumped on the bandwagon when it started a few years ago, and then jumped off. I don't consider it a bandwagon now. My opinion means nothing though.


----------



## pgm83 (Oct 13, 2014)

2015 Diamondback Sortie 3 w/1x10


----------



## Carl.D (Dec 9, 2012)

*Db*

That's a good lookn bike!


----------



## EOS_ (Dec 16, 2012)

I had the Marin Nail Trail 29er 2011. It was the best looking bike out there at the time and after it went on 35% off, it was also the best choice price/quality. Soon I found out that the geometry is horrible. Really bad handling. Frame flex also added to the problem. The faster I went the more unstable it was. No confidence in the ride. It got 2/5: Marin Nail Trail 29er review - BikeRadar They improved the 2012 version and the current version also looks to be better. What they made worse is that they downgraded the wheels. The 2011 and 2012 had the fantastic SunRinglé Black Flag Expert wheel set, which once put into motion, they roll for ever. That is the only thing I miss from that bike. Coasting was faster than others pedaling.


----------



## MeyekulBayrd (Sep 25, 2014)

2014 Fuel EX 7 29er with SRAM XX1 carbon cranks, stans crest wheels with I9 hubs, and 1x10 with SRAM 32t chain ring.


----------



## time229er (Oct 30, 2013)

EOS_ said:


> I had the Marin Nail Trail 29er 2011. It was the best looking bike out there at the time and after it went on 35% off, it was also the best choice price/quality. Soon I found out that the geometry is horrible. Really bad handling. Frame flex also added to the problem. The faster I went the more unstable it was. No confidence in the ride. It got 2/5: Marin Nail Trail 29er review - BikeRadar They improved the 2012 version and the current version also looks to be better. What they made worse is that they downgraded the wheels. The 2011 and 2012 had the fantastic SunRinglé Black Flag Expert wheel set, which once put into motion, they roll for ever. That is the only thing I miss from that bike. Coasting was faster than others pedaling.


yeah, I read that article too...the bike works well for the trails that I frequent and my skill level. It is after all a XC bike...nothing more, nothing less, so I guess I will just file your comments in the "to each their own" bucket

in my opinion it sounds to me like you are simply mimicking BikeRadar's review and does not reflect your own personal experience...


----------



## lukas1 (Nov 14, 2014)

Carl.D said:


> What rise is that on the Fatbar? 30 or 40?


it is 40 and fell lovely


----------



## askoller88 (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## EOS_ (Dec 16, 2012)

time229er, do not get me wrong, I did not say your bike is bad (Marin NailTrail 2014) I only wrote my opinion on the 2011version which I had. The BikeRadar review... I also read that article before I bought it. I also thought that it is just their subjective opinion and did not take it under consideration, but after riding it for few months, I noticed that it was all true. Of course I am not an expert to be able to judge geometry, frame flex, etc. but believe me, the handling was really ackward, it was unstable and the fork attachment was quite loose which all resulted in low confidence in the ride. Marin has improved the Nail Trail 29er in the following years. So your 2014 version is way better than the 2011.


----------



## time229er (Oct 30, 2013)

EOS_ said:


> time229er, do not get me wrong, I did not say your bike is bad (Marin NailTrail 2014) I only wrote my opinion on the 2011version which I had. The BikeRadar review... I also read that article before I bought it. I also thought that it is just their subjective opinion and did not take it under consideration, but after riding it for few months, I noticed that it was all true. Of course I am not an expert to be able to judge geometry, frame flex, etc. but believe me, the handling was really ackward, it was unstable and the fork attachment was quite loose which all resulted in low confidence in the ride. Marin has improved the Nail Trail 29er in the following years. So your 2014 version is way better than the 2011.


okay


----------



## skt4271 (Oct 29, 2014)

I joined the club, x-cal 8


----------



## KEITH21 (Aug 1, 2011)

The SS Crave.


----------



## SRRD-RacinG (Sep 12, 2014)

skt4271 said:


> I joined the club, x-cal 8


2015? Pics, man!!


----------



## skt4271 (Oct 29, 2014)

SRRD-RacinG said:


> 2015? Pics, man!!


Dang it thought I did


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

My new 1x10 drivetrain with 30T Race Face NW, new SLX brakes and new SRAM Centerline rotors

View attachment 944054


View attachment 944055


View attachment 944056


View attachment 944057


----------



## MeyekulBayrd (Sep 25, 2014)

I like those rotors.


----------



## SRRD-RacinG (Sep 12, 2014)

Does it HAVE to come with the white stem? I really want to get this bike next year; that green is amazing.


----------



## skt4271 (Oct 29, 2014)

SRRD-RacinG said:


> Does it HAVE to come with the white stem? I really want to get this bike next year; that green is amazing.


You know what, I noticed it when I was riding and I liked it white. I didn't notice it on the pic until you pointed it out. I don't mind the white, but black stem are pretty cheap if you want black.

I saw the green on a 3900 @ lbs and I didn't like it. I told thru to order the bike for me any way. The green definitely looks better with the black and dark green accents.


----------



## SRRD-RacinG (Sep 12, 2014)

All the pics I have seen from users here have the white stem...in the pics online, they're black. I guess there's no choice from the factory...?


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

MeyekulBayrd said:


> I like those rotors.


Thanks...... and man are they quiet. What I mean by that is without the window cutouts that my SLX rotors had, there is no "zip zip zip - whoosh whoosh whoosh - whirl whirl whirl" noise that the SLX and other rotors with massive material cut outs make when braking at speed. They are dead nutz quiet.

They do weigh a little more because of the additional spokes, but that is supposed to be part of their design to limit noise as well as shed heat. I have tried the following rotors, and here are their weights (front & rear) on my scale:

Ashima 195g
Avid HS1 225g
Shimano SLX 252g
Avid Centerline 260g


----------



## MeyekulBayrd (Sep 25, 2014)

I have set of avid clean sweeps that work well. I don't really care about weight as long as they work. I have another set of alligator wind cutters.


----------



## skt4271 (Oct 29, 2014)

Man I didn't notice that either, lol. But no option was asked or given. Maybe the factory ran out of black.


----------



## MeyekulBayrd (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

^ Nice. I have never tried the Clean Sweeps.


----------



## MeyekulBayrd (Sep 25, 2014)

I paired them with some nuke proof semi metallic pads. They work pretty well. No complaints yet.


----------



## illdrag0n (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## I AM CANADIAN (May 20, 2014)

time229er said:


> not ready to jump on the 27.5 bandwagon just yet :bluefrown:


Very clean looking.









Not quite sure about the red cables. White or carbon fibre would maybe work better. But then clashing colours have a way of gowing on one sometimes. Cheap way to experiment with cable colours - put heat shrink tubing on them. Comes off without a trace. Not a great picture, but you can see on the rear derailleur cable I even used 2 colours to try and match where it passes the frame. Didn't like the red so eventually switched it all yellow. Cost $6. And now it's going all stainless.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

My 29er, now with new wheels and a 40T extender cog.


----------



## Gregg K (Jan 12, 2004)

Bikes!


----------



## Ross1200 (Mar 27, 2014)

My 2014 Spesh rockhopper. Running new wheels and forks.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

Fatbar lites? Do they match the RS stanchions in real life like they do in the pic?


----------



## Dagonger (Dec 8, 2011)

My fresh frame up build completed..
size XL
weight just under 27.5 lbs with pedals

YetI SB95C
Xfusion Unicrown Trace fork @140mm uncut
Raceface Sixc DH Carbon bars 785mm
Easton Haven 55mm stem
Cane Creek 40 series headset
Easton Haven Carbon wheels (tubeless)
Maxxis Minnion DHF 2.5 exo tr front/DHR 2 2.3 exo tr rear 
XTR Trail Brakes 180mm/160mm Ice Tech rotors
XTR Trail crank 
XTR Trail pedals
XTR shifter
XTR Shadow plus long cage RD
Wolf tooth 32t NW and 40T rear
Reverb 320mm Dropper post
Yeti Saddle
Chris King BB
ODI Yeti Lock on grips
Frameskin protection

Soon to add Rockshox Monarch Plus Debonair


----------



## MeyekulBayrd (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## Back2MTB (Jun 4, 2014)

this.


----------



## Dagonger (Dec 8, 2011)

MeyekulBayrd said:


>


Lol


----------



## Ross1200 (Mar 27, 2014)

D Bone said:


> Fatbar lites? Do they match the RS stanchions in real life like they do in the pic?


Yea. Fatbar lite. It's pretty darn close yea. But it's not a RS. Fork is a magura ts6

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

Ross1200 said:


> Yea. Fatbar lite. It's pretty darn close yea. But it's not a RS. Fork is a magura ts6


Right on, thanks!


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

Almost finished with my Highball Carbon build today.
Just waiting on the cable kit to be delivered on Monday.


----------



## 80Pro-Line (Dec 3, 2014)

*Noob*

Freshly assembled 2014 Haro FLC 29 Comp. Brand new starter bike for a brand new mountain biker. Looking forward to getting it dirty.


----------



## I AM CANADIAN (May 20, 2014)

Nice looking Haro, for anyone.
Decent platform for upgrading if you so choose.
Please take your wheel reflectors off before they fall off on the trail, broken, and get run over by someone else (or you on return) and cut a tire.


----------



## 80Pro-Line (Dec 3, 2014)

Ha! After I posted the pic I said, "Damn, forgot to take off the friggin' reflectors." They were subsequently removed post haste. Thanks for the compliment and suggestion.


----------



## thej0ker (Dec 7, 2014)

*My setup*

2015 Merida Big.Nine 100


----------



## thej0ker (Dec 7, 2014)

kragu said:


> View attachment 944490


That's an awesome shot! Great bike, of course.


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

thej0ker said:


> That's an awesome shot! Great bike, of course.


Thanks!


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

2008 rigid Karate Monkey now with Velocity Dually 45mm/Nukeproof front wheel and Maxxis Chronicle 29+ tyre. Super fun bike now with the 29+ and 45mm rim, just need to get a Blunt35 to replace the WTB i25 on the rear and she'll be perfect.


----------



## caRpetbomBer (Jul 13, 2013)

Don't mind the cheesy stickers. lol But it rides like a beast.


----------



## MiWi (Jan 1, 2013)

Todays trail-riding with my DIY rig.


----------



## MeyekulBayrd (Sep 25, 2014)

Here's a better pic of my EX 7.

Also, I love that Saris rack.


----------



## ScottyJ7 (Dec 18, 2011)

*my Trek Superfly 29er at Blankets Creek*


----------



## Gregg K (Jan 12, 2004)

MiWi said:


> Todays trail-riding with my DIY rig.


Wow.


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

Gregg K said:


> Wow.


No kidding. WTF is going on there?

Sweet bike...really tasteful, MiWi.


----------



## I AM CANADIAN (May 20, 2014)

MiWi said:


> Todays trail-riding with my DIY rig.


Great pictures :thumbsup:


----------



## prancisfena (Jan 30, 2012)

My first 29er. Still getting used to the differences of 26 vs 29. I love how it's fun on flowy parts.


----------



## Puscas Rares (Dec 4, 2013)

Cannondale f29er alloy1 
Upgrade: 1x10 drivetrain with absolut black spiderless chainring 
Elixir 9 trail brake
Conti K-king 2.2 Race Sport tires
Ritckey 2x handlebar 680 mm 
Saddle SMP Hybrid
Esi grips chunky red


----------



## Dibbs_ (Feb 17, 2009)

*Mile muncher*


----------



## endorfin (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## prancisfena (Jan 30, 2012)

endorfin said:


> View attachment 945321


NICE. Any tips on getting the rear dialled? Would it be better to have the bike around 20-25% sag or better at 30%?


----------



## MarcP (Oct 26, 2014)

My brand new to me 2011 Stumpjumper Expert! On the shakedown run.


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

Built up a Juliana Nevis for my wife from old parts I had lying around.


----------



## endorfin (Jan 10, 2008)

prancisfena said:


> NICE. Any tips on getting the rear dialled? Would it be better to have the bike around 20-25% sag or better at 30%?


for me about 20-25%


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

MiWi said:


> Todays trail-riding with my DIY rig.


Amazeballs - awesome bike!!!!


----------



## prancisfena (Jan 30, 2012)

kragu said:


> Built up a Juliana Nevis for my wife from old parts I had lying around.
> 
> View attachment 945345


Alright! Will test that out. Thanks bro.


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

Pivot 429c, great bike!!


----------



## jsigone (Aug 25, 2004)

the latest 29er added to my stable


----------



## Wellybiker (Dec 11, 2014)

The day I got it, my Avanti Competitor with a whole lot more kms on it now. Carbon frame, and stock standard.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

kragu said:


> Built up a Juliana Nevis for my wife from old parts I had lying around.


How is the 1x working out for your wife?


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

RS VR6 said:


> How is the 1x working out for your wife?


She doesn't ride a ton, so we mostly do flat-ish kinds of stuff. With the 42t WTC cog in the back, it works out just fine. Plus, of all the parts I have, a front dérailleur isn't one of them. Sign of the times, I guess! I might put a 22t on the crank just in case, and manually drop the chain over if we need to, but obviously that's not a longterm solution.


----------



## OneBadWagon (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## simonjj (Feb 21, 2013)

My 2015 Enduro


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

kragu said:


> She doesn't ride a ton, so we mostly do flat-ish kinds of stuff. With the 42t WTC cog in the back, it works out just fine. Plus, of all the parts I have, a front dérailleur isn't one of them. Sign of the times, I guess! I might put a 22t on the crank just in case, and manually drop the chain over if we need to, but obviously that's not a longterm solution.


I asked because I was thinking about switching my GF over to 1x. I find that she's usually in too high of a gear most of the time....and when she finally realizes it...its too late. If she is 1x...she won't have to think about shifting the front. I would do the 42t in the back and do a 28 or 26T up front. The low gear is more important.


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

RS VR6 said:


> I asked because I was thinking about switching my GF over to 1x. I find that she's usually in too high of a gear most of the time....and when she finally realizes it...its too late. If she is 1x...she won't have to think about shifting the front. I would do the 42t in the back and do a 28 or 26T up front. The low gear is more important.


If I had a crank that could take a 26t, that's what I'd go with for her. I'm only on a 28t myself, but that's because it's the biggest ring my bike will take with a good chainline. My wife usually does the same thing, being in too high a gear - maybe just used to how her single speed beach cruiser feels or something. I hear you wrt the simplicity of a 1x for a novice rider. Only good things there.


----------



## MudMonster (Dec 2, 2014)

My first 29er- 2015 Trek x-cal 9. So far have replaced rotors (ice tech) grips, tyres (conti mountain king 2s) and pedals (xt trail sod).

Loving it so far.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDwayyo (Dec 2, 2014)

From today:


----------



## lbro (Nov 28, 2014)

*Devinci*









My Devinci Wooky out in the snow


----------



## Back2MTB (Jun 4, 2014)

MMcG said:


> Amazeballs - awesome bike!!!!


Agreed, send me a PM when you go into production!


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

Highball carbon. 
Just finished. Need about a foot less snow...


----------



## Madman43 (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Cheap but efficient


----------



## Mansram01 (Apr 8, 2014)

My first 29-er. Yeti SB95 Comp. Loving it but wouldn't mind a carbon one. Maybe next year.

A few upgrades done. Oneup 42T cog and an X0 crank up front. Wheels are from Prowheelbuilder. Very pleased with the Industry 9 Torch hubs.


----------



## keithrad (May 4, 2007)

Wow...back 2 back team Yetis. This is my second 29er in 2 years. Got it right with this one! With Bontrager Rythm Pro carbon bars. Also have KS Eten dropper post and soon to have black on black Easton Haven wheels:thumbsup:.


----------



## Mansram01 (Apr 8, 2014)

Nice Yeti! I certainly wouldn't mind a dropper post.


----------



## Jonesy22 (Mar 21, 2011)

Just installed new X01 drivetrain. Brought to down to 26 even


----------



## Dagonger (Dec 8, 2011)

keithrad said:


> Wow...back 2 back team Yetis. This is my second 29er in 2 years. Got it right with this one! With Bontrager Rythm Pro carbon bars. Also have KS Eten dropper post and soon to have black on black Easton Haven wheels:thumbsup:.
> View attachment 947006


I really like my carbon havens on my sb95c! Go Team Yeti!


----------



## keithrad (May 4, 2007)

How about a pic yeti575inCA...or is it buried in here already? I know we've crossed paths in these forum boards somewhere before, but I'm also envious of you guys and the carbon goods. Especially the SB95c's. I would love to swing my leg over one of those... All I can afford are the bars right now.


----------



## jallll (Dec 28, 2008)

My full rigid triton titanium frame in barcelona, spain


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

Your bike has some short chain stay's, nice!!


----------



## Dagonger (Dec 8, 2011)

keithrad said:


> how about a pic yeti575inca...or is it buried in here already? I know we've crossed paths in these forum boards somewhere before, but i'm also envious of you guys and the carbon goods. Especially the sb95c's. I would love to swing my leg over one of those... All i can afford are the bars right now.









[attach=confi


----------



## dances_on_pedals (Sep 17, 2004)

*Fuel EX 9.9 Project One XTR(m9000) build*

imgur: the simple image sharer

Fresh out of the box getting built in my buddy's shop. Yes, I gave him shitte for snapping a pic with the seat so crooked.

My first new bike in 5 seasons. Buh-bye hardtail, I hardly knew ya


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

jallll said:


> My full rigid triton titanium frame in barcelona, spain


Wow, that's nice. I wonder if these will be super cheap now that Russian money is worth less?


----------



## jallll (Dec 28, 2008)

The triton prices has allways be goods, but think he uses paragon parts, and buys the tube set in $ or euros... 

My frame is full custom, 142×12 rear droputs, pm mount rear brake, integrated seatclamp, 44 mm headtube, and set of guides aditional for the dropper post....

And the fork... a titanium fork with 15 mm axle ...


----------



## vos07 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

My Karate Monkey.....love this bike.


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

Van Dessel WTF gravel grinder.


----------



## quazimofo (Dec 17, 2014)

*Cube Sting 120*


----------



## jackhammer (Jun 17, 2014)

wolf tooth　88 mm BCD Chainrings for Shimano M985
MRP　1.X GUIDE


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

Christmas Eve SoCal style

View attachment 949720


View attachment 949721


----------



## hlpz (Jun 30, 2013)

*My Guardian*


----------



## GeneB (Oct 14, 2014)

hlpz said:


> View attachment 949988


That is a great picture. Where is that? Cool.


----------



## JuXo (Nov 7, 2011)

so far 8000 km


----------



## hlpz (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks! North Coast, Manati, Puerto Rico...


----------



## Jem7sk (Jan 17, 2013)

N9! Merry Christmas to me☺


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

^^Wow, nice looking ride!!!


----------



## goffy (Oct 20, 2014)

*My New ride, tis a thing of beauty, in my eyes at least!!*

My recently built up new ride, loving my first 29er bike!!
since pics now has a reverb and Vault magnesium pedals.
Light, do it all ripper.


----------



## Jem7sk (Jan 17, 2013)

HitmenOnlyInc said:


> ^^Wow, nice looking ride!!!


Thanks.. that chrome looks even better in person!

Better pics here:
http://forums.mtbr.com/canfield/new-canfield-brothers-nimble-9-a-838074-20.html#post11659427


----------



## Ross1200 (Mar 27, 2014)

My 29er Rockhopper after the Xmas upgrades.

New 1x10 set up

Xt 11-36 cassette
Xt shifter
Xt med rear mech
One up 42t rear cog and rad cage
Hope jockey wheels
Answer pro taper bar
Odi rogue grips










































Currently weighs 27.8lbs

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

Please get rid of the shifter indicator's !!


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

dgw7000 said:


> Please get rid of the shifter indicator's !!


Maybe they're useful for him.
It's not like they're reflectors.


----------



## Ross1200 (Mar 27, 2014)

Only just put them on. The indicators will go. Soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jacobray (Jun 4, 2014)

dgw7000 said:


> Please get rid of the shifter indicator's !!


Thanks for that dgw! I had no idea you could do that and now I can't wait to get home from work to yank those annoying things off my airborne build! I didn't realize how much I hated them until now...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

If your shifters are not OEM and came with original packaging, they should have come with a small piece that will take the place of the indicator once removed.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

I'm with Cdale, I personally like them, you don't always remember where you are on the cassette so having them is helpful sometimes and doesn't hurt anything. For a beginner they are fantastic as they help then keep track of what gear they're in and make not cross chaining/staying in the "right" gear a lot easier.



dgw7000 said:


> Please get rid of the shifter indicator's !!





CannondaleF9 said:


> Maybe they're useful for him.
> It's not like they're reflectors.


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

I personally like the gear indicators. I have them on 2 of my 3 geared bikes. I seldom look at them and ride SS most of the time, but they are very helpful to newbies when I am trying to introduce someone to our sport.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

They are useful to non-newbies too. I wish my X9 had em.


----------



## 80Pro-Line (Dec 3, 2014)

Count me in as an MTB beginner who has found them useful. Once fully acclimated, yeah, I'll probably not use them much but for now, I catch myself glancing at the rear indicator.


----------



## GeneB (Oct 14, 2014)

I have them on my Niner RDO 3-star and haven't looked them one yet. Wish they were gone.

I would need a pair of the butch plates for the holes they leave tho


----------



## aybee (Feb 2, 2014)

Freshly built geared and rigid Voodoo Soukri, with most parts that came from the spare parts bin.

Old / spare:

2014 XT groupset
Truvativ E400 cranks
PDM520 pedals
Cole seatpost
WTB speed V saddle
Jones bend hbars with ESI extra chunky grips 
Crankbrothers 80mm stem
Salsa Cromoto Grande fork
Maxxis Ardent 2.4 skinwalls
AEST hubs

New:

Used Voodoo Soukri size small frame (came with raceface headset and seatclamp)
Blunt 35 rims
Raceface narrow-wide 32T chainring

Still have a few fit issues to correct - i may need a setback post and a longer stem, the sweep of the jones bar makes me feel a little cramped - or I may revert to a flat bar setup with 710mm width.

I just can't stop building bikes!!!


----------



## lamar83 (Jan 21, 2012)

I recently sold my 2011 xcal because I wanted to swap EVERY part on it. I sold it for $900 and bought this 2011 mamba for $200 to build what I intended for the xcal but much cheaper. 
Additions so far.
-Shimano Alfine brakes. free
-bontrager race bars and 31.8 stem free (from my xcal)
-kenda slant 6 and Nevegal. New $35
- SLX 2014 2x10 drivetrain. $275 (on its way)
-fox g2 100mm RLC fork $250 (used on its way)
$755 thus far and It's only been a week! Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Atomik Carbon (Jan 4, 2004)

*Yeti SB95 C...25.8 pounds*









Aqua grips are mounted and the Aqua Rock Shox decals have been ordered....


----------



## waynegal (Nov 7, 2014)

*Mondraker Finalist Pro 29er*

Dear all,First of all happy new year .I am from Malta Europe and after 20 years of no riding I came back to it as my hobby not a means of transport.After 2 months running around and making some upgrades to my 21 year old 26 inch ridged bike I bought a 29er hard tail from Mondraker Finalist pro .Haven`t rode it yet due to very bad weather here since it arrived at our Mondraker dealer.


----------



## quazimofo (Dec 17, 2014)

*A better shot of my CUBE 120.*


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

The Mondraker are know for long top tubes and very forward riding position, do you find that true? Very interesting!!


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

I cannot believe I have had my Cobia for two years already. 
This is a pic of it right after I bought it new in early January of 2013







Here it is in early January of 2014







and here it is in really late December 2014 (close enough to 2015)








I hope to keep my Cobia for several years more.


----------



## Kishin (Dec 31, 2014)

New to the forums. Just picked my first "GOOD" bike in years. 


2015 Trek X-Caliber 7


----------



## 80Pro-Line (Dec 3, 2014)

CannondaleF9 said:


> I cannot believe I have had my Cobia for two years already.
> ...
> and here it is in really late December 2014 (close enough to 2015)
> View attachment 951451
> ...


 Is that thing Teflon coated? Not a speck of dirt in two years.


----------



## waynegal (Nov 7, 2014)

don`t really know what to answer ,this is like my 2nd bike after a 20 year model,but yes you feel riding a bit forward .Feels great and handles exceptionally well .

Wayne


----------



## lostbackpacker (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## jackhammer (Jun 17, 2014)

*Shimano XTR 10speed ( front single )*


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

80Pro-Line said:


> Is that thing Teflon coated? Not a speck of dirt in two years.


It actually has some dirt on it in the third picture.
I like to keep my bikes clean, so I wash them whenever they are completely covered in mud.


----------



## MadMacMan (Mar 6, 2011)

Current build. Should have up and running Saturday. Waiting on two small parts to arrive so I can install the fork, bar, and brakes/shifter


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GeneB (Oct 14, 2014)

Looks amazingly like the Bontrager Carbon Fork on my 2005 Madone!
Much wider of course.
Nice ride, congrats.
Happy New Year.


----------



## chaddwick25 (Feb 24, 2014)

Ailuropoda said:


> Venzo Scud 1x10
> 
> Built it for my girlfriend for road, gravel, and light trails.
> 
> Went with a Wolftooth drivetrain. I had a bunch of parts and pretty much just had to buy the frame, fork, chainring, and 42-tooth cog.


Hey I saw the picture your 29er scud and I am thinking of getting the same frame...the only problem is that my steerer tube is extremely short. I asking you if you could measure yours and tell me the length it would really mean a lot to me if I knew the length.


----------



## illdrag0n (Dec 5, 2014)

just cleaned and lubed the bike. Yes, i know its got reflectors, bell, bar ends etc, but its 98% a commuter and will stay this way until I can fit on a road bike (145kg, down from 175kg 6 months ago).

Thanks all


----------



## Back2MTB (Jun 4, 2014)

*My first FS bike, 29er or otherwise*

KTM Scarp Elite 2013, bought at a sweet deal as a leftover!

Added carbon risers, xt cranks and KOM/hope wheels from my Salsa HT. Woop!


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Back2MTB said:


> KTM Scarp Elite 2013, bought at a sweet deal as a leftover!
> 
> Added carbon risers, xt cranks and KOM/hope wheels from my Salsa HT. Woop!
> 
> View attachment 952690


You bought it even though we told you not to. 
Hope it works for you.


----------



## Back2MTB (Jun 4, 2014)

CannondaleF9,
I took it on my local 10mi loop yesterday that has a little bit of everything just as the snow was starting and had a blast. It doesn't have 'new school' geometry but as soon as I realized my 08 Mariachi had about the same CS length and HTA I knew it was the bike/ deal I was looking for. I hope you're not offended, I do consider what I read on the internet but I only believe a very small % of it. 

My lower back is loving it!


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

Nice ride!


----------



## I AM CANADIAN (May 20, 2014)

waynegal said:


> Dear all,First of all happy new year .I am from Malta Europe and after 20 years of no riding I came back to it as my hobby not a means of transport.After 2 months running around and making some upgrades to my 21 year old 26 inch ridged bike I bought a 29er hard tail from Mondraker Finalist pro .Haven`t rode it yet due to very bad weather here since it arrived at our Mondraker dealer.


I did the same thing, sort of.
Got back into biking with a 14 year old downhiller.
Then picked up a 20 year old steel rigid.
Finished off with a 2014 29er hardtail.
You should find quite a difference between the two bikes.
And I think you will be pleased.....


----------



## I AM CANADIAN (May 20, 2014)

illdrag0n said:


> just cleaned and lubed the bike. Yes, i know its got reflectors, bell, bar ends etc, but its 98% a commuter and will stay this way until I can fit on a road bike (145kg, down from 175kg 6 months ago).
> 
> Thanks all


 Different way to go about it, but if it works for you....enjoy.


----------



## c_myersgo (Dec 21, 2014)

First time rider and first bike into the sport. After 3 rides I'm already addicted! Ordering some new pedals and thinking of a few other things to upgrade as well but for now the bike is great to learn on and so much fun to ride in the mountains!


----------



## illdrag0n (Dec 5, 2014)

I AM CANADIAN said:


> Different way to go about it, but if it works for you....enjoy.


Yeah.

I wonder if maybe a cyclocross would be a good compromise (sturdier wheels and tyres compared to a conventional roadie). Then i could retire this to trail duties only.


----------



## Restyle (Nov 9, 2012)

My 2y old epic, still love it best all around bike!


----------



## JammerNinerBoxx (Apr 7, 2012)

*29er collection*

Niner in the house!


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

JammerNinerBoxx said:


> Niner in the house!


Are those the JET9 RDO, RIP9 RDO, SIR9 and WFO9?


----------



## GeneB (Oct 14, 2014)

JammerNinerBoxx said:


> Niner in the house!


Oh, M A N !!!

(words not required!)


----------



## mevnet (Oct 4, 2013)

Getting ready for a Dec ride


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

That would be a: WFO9, Jet9 RDO, Jet9, Sir9


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

My bad, I think the blue one is Rip9 RDO not Jet9.


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

Surly SS Karate Monkey size XL with the frame packs all ready for commuting...

KarateMonkeyXL https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/

Out enjoying a nice frozen dirt ride this past weekend before the snow arrived...



__
https://flic.kr/p/qn8vs2
 https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

:nono:


----------



## Borges21 (Mar 2, 2013)

Kona Hei Hei 
28lbs
1x10
XT brakes
X9 shifter and der
easton xc wheels
rockshox reba dual air


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

Winter riding in Arizona.


----------



## Back2MTB (Jun 4, 2014)

HitmenOnlyInc said:


> Winter riding in Arizona.


Winter, eh? H8H8H8H8 (Live in New England)

Nice bike!


----------



## 80Pro-Line (Dec 3, 2014)

Yeah, even down here in the 'balmy' Mid-South, I'm jealous of that scene. Been real crappy. Supposed to have nice biking weather this weekend though.


----------



## Jacobray (Jun 4, 2014)

80Pro-Line said:


> Yeah, even down here in the 'balmy' Mid-South, I'm jealous of that scene. Been real crappy. Supposed to have nice biking weather this weekend though.


Here, here. There's a gravel ride in Hickman Co on Sunday. I think the trails are still in bad shape around Mid-TN though...so sad. Come on Spring!


----------



## ctimm_rs (Sep 12, 2014)

HitmenOnlyInc said:


> Winter riding in Arizona.


Nice! Can't wait to get down their this March and ride!


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Jan 16, 2006)

My Superfly Pro...


----------



## jbadger1977 (Jan 17, 2015)

*My Stumpy FSR 29*

'13 Stumpy FSR Comp 29er
'14 Fox Factory 34 Float 150mm
Industry Nine Torch Trail 29 wheels
Crank Bros dropper post


----------



## prancisfena (Jan 30, 2012)

Not much riding this past weekend due to the weather.

Here are some photos from my most recent rides though


----------



## Greyson (Jan 15, 2015)

*Error when submitted*

post below, had an error when i tried to post originally :madman:


----------



## Greyson (Jan 15, 2015)

*MY 29er*









If you're down to ride in the DMV area PM me :thumbsup:


----------



## kustomz (Jan 6, 2004)

Getting it sorted out and loving the new Absolute Black oval chainring.


----------



## Haggis (Jan 21, 2004)

Why?


----------



## O.S.Rider (Oct 27, 2009)

*Air 9 RDO*








2014 Air 9 RDO
Specialized Roval Wheelset
Thanks Ebay!


----------



## Ta87 (Sep 16, 2014)

My XC Airborne Seeker 29er. Post trail cruising in Korea-Land.

Oh, there are some incredible bikes in this thread. I need to get proficient enough to make the most of these machines.


----------



## kustomz (Jan 6, 2004)

Why you ask? The advertised benefit has seemed to help me quite a bit, in that it smoothed out my pedal stroke. It may have worked just because I wanted it to, but I sure enjoyed the climbs a lot more now. I FEEL where it helped me the most is in technical rock gardens where I used to get trapped in awkward pedal timing positions and couldn't pedal out. Now I get just a little extra oomph. Also, as far as hammering it out on the flats, I think of it as laying down power less like a V-Twin engine and more like a four cyclinder. It is not like this is a complete game changer or an unfair advantage, but just offers a slight enhancement that I would miss if I went back to a standard ring. There is a thread on here dedicated to Absolute Black, so just search for oval.


----------



## Kayotee (Jan 20, 2015)

My brand new 2014 KHS Flagstaff 29er! My first foray into a 29er, AND Full Suspension. I feel like I switched to Easy mode. But the speed is so much fun!

Also from Arizona, also enjoying the Arizona Winter riding!


----------



## c_myersgo (Dec 21, 2014)

I'm from AZ as well and got my first bike this year. A khs aguila! So much riding to do here in arizona!


----------



## anderssvensson (Jan 21, 2015)

My bike for the swedish trails.
Allebike mb29er frame with Lauffork and AMC 29 race wheels.


----------



## 53x11 (Jan 28, 2014)




----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

^ I would ride that.


----------



## freakforti (Mar 4, 2004)

My trusty GT Xizang 9r 

;-)


----------



## freakforti (Mar 4, 2004)

*SALSA Fargo Titanium 2014*

this shure sees some Action

Touring in autumn and right now Single Speeding

:thumbsup:

marTIn


----------



## Ruckus99ss (Aug 31, 2014)

2015 Trek Stache 8 - Renthal carbon bars, apex stem, and Fox Fit damper upgrade in the mail


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

Stumpy HT

















Niner RIP9


----------



## pixel_nut (Jun 27, 2012)

I spent a good chunk on building this up with the spec I wanted while keeping it affordable, and then bam, knee surgery at 23 years old! It was only a minor scope but I hadn't hardly ridden my new build before I was off of it for over a month. I had some time to go ride and take some pics today!

My RIP 9 RDO. It's a warrantied demo frame that had some small rock hits along the bottom. I got a Cytoe frame protector before I even rode it and it's amazing!


Click for a 3000px shot


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

On the High Desert Trail System in Gallup, NM


----------



## pixel_nut (Jun 27, 2012)

*sexytime*









censored for the general public, let me know if I need to take this down mods

:V


----------



## Gregg K (Jan 12, 2004)

I'll have you know my bike is in the same room. And it's only 8 years old! 

Looking at your avatar, you appear to lie down with bikes on trails. Is this some kind of pedalphelia?


----------



## pixel_nut (Jun 27, 2012)

pedal-phelia

that's freaking hilarious dude lmao

and yes.


----------



## Racehead (Jan 25, 2015)

My OLD '02 Supercal 29 for ya,









Mike


----------



## bike snob (Sep 6, 2014)

Racehead said:


> My OLD '02 Supercal 29 for ya,
> 
> View attachment 958525
> 
> ...


wow :thumbsup: seriously cool bike


----------



## bike snob (Sep 6, 2014)

spent 3 days in the desert with my niner..life is awesome


----------



## Racehead (Jan 25, 2015)

Cheers Bike Snob 

Only my 2nd post too!

Built it up from a frame/forks/wheels purchase. My first 29er, built it up a couple of months ago.


----------



## B-rad276 (Jan 25, 2015)

Hey guys! New to this forum and to riding just thought I'd drop in!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

NoBrakes! said:


> Post Pictures of your 29er


----------



## Harkiratryait (Jan 27, 2015)

*Trek x-caliber 9 29er (my 2015)*

Just Got the First one in India 
Tried to shoot a video to promote cycling among local people
hope it does justice 






*watch it in HD


----------



## Thorjensen (Jun 4, 2013)

Here's my On-One Lurcher in it's 2015 version with new Reba fork and custom DT swiss wheels.


----------



## MadMacMan (Mar 6, 2011)

My part of the build is complete. The bike is going to the shop for a final checkup and to remove the excess stem. Will be riding in a couple of days.

I have new maxxis ardent tires coming later this week and the shop will be setting them tubeless.

Frame: Niner Air 9. Fork: Niner carbon fork)
Group set: Shimano XT. (Brakes, rotors ice tech, dérailleur, pedals crank, thumb shifter)
Handle bars: Easton carbon bar
Wheel set: sun ringle charger expert.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

MadMacMan said:


> My part of the build is complete. The bike is going to the shop for a final checkup and to remove the excess stem. Will be riding in a couple of days.
> 
> I have new maxxis ardent tires coming later this week and the shop will be setting them tubeless.
> 
> ...


OH, SNAP!

Nice ride!!!


----------



## bigyin (Jan 25, 2015)

cool bikes


----------



## Luis M. (Jun 9, 2013)

*1mo*

New cush....


----------



## bembry45 (Oct 31, 2014)

Thorjensen said:


> Here's my On-One Lurcher in it's 2015 version with new Reba fork and custom DT swiss wheels.
> 
> View attachment 959039


serious rig!!


----------



## Thorjensen (Jun 4, 2013)

bembry45 said:


> serious rig!!


Thx ;-)

The build came out pretty sweet and i've tried some different setups, but right now this feels right. Hoping every morning that spring has arrived tho, so I can skip those winter tires for some more fun rubber...

The rest of the build are spec'd like this:

XTR Trail brakes and XTR CL discs
XT crank w. 30T NW ring, Saint RD and XT trigger.
Time XC6 pedals
Ritchey WCS / WCS Trail, Hope, Jagwire and ODI bits 'n pieces. 
DT Swiss wheels - 240s (15mm/12x135), XM401, comp., prolock nipl.

And thx again.

Thor


----------



## Lenny7 (Sep 1, 2008)

Changed out the 3x9 for a 2x10. About to go 1x10 with wolf tooth. Also won some ENVE wheels recently.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

My first real mountain bike! I wanted something decent on a budget. Something I could ride these NorCal trails with and occasionally ride along with our road team while they are training. It works great so far. As things break I'll upgrade parts but for now I'm very happy. 








It's a 2015 Scott Ascent 930. Weird it came equipped with WTB Nano 2.1 tires instead of the Kenda Slant Six and different Syncros wheels.


----------



## Lenny7 (Sep 1, 2008)

F8L said:


> It's a 2015 Scott Ascent 930. Weird it came equipped with WTB Nano 2.1 tires instead of the Kenda Slant Six and different Syncros wheels.


Nice ride! 
It came with a Nano on the front? Great back tire but can't imagine a worse front tire on the trails.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

Lenny7 said:


> Nice ride!
> It came with a Nano on the front? Great back tire but can't imagine a worse front tire on the trails.


Thanks, Lenny. I know it's an entry level bike so any props are nice to hear. 

Yes, It has Nano tires on the the front and rear. I'm not sure which version they are and I keep forgetting to take a closer look. I think they are TCS? The Scott website lists Kenda as the OE tire.

I ride trails with a lot of tight turns, hardpack and rocks and I don't have a whole lot of confidence in front traction. I've read some of the tire threads but haven't decided on a new front tire yet. I'll go tubeless when I do so that throws in a new level of consideration. My LBS is pretty awesome and I am starting to work with the High School racing teams so I'm sure I'll get good advice.


----------



## YORK25 (Mar 13, 2013)

Ready to get out and ride damn weather.


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Jan 16, 2006)

Took my S-Fly up to an old USFS lookout...beautiful 6.7 mile constant climb up 2300' +/- to the top of S Fork Lookout. The views were worth every pedal stroke...


----------



## 53x11 (Jan 28, 2014)

Why you guys keep buying frames with press fit bottom brackets? Don't you realize they all going to squeak in a month?


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

pavlov0032 said:


> Why you guys keep buying frames with press fit bottom brackets? Don't you realize they all going to squeak in a month?


Mine dont. Nor do the other 4 or 5 bikes owned by buddies with PF BBs. User error.


----------



## Fuzzwardo (Oct 16, 2013)

2013 Trek Superfly and 2014 Trek Fuel Ex 7


----------



## Thorjensen (Jun 4, 2013)

pavlov0032 said:


> Why you guys keep buying frames with press fit bottom brackets? Don't you realize they all going to squeak in a month?


Just get a proper fit 'n forget PF BB like Enduroforkseals, and all of your noisy and fast worn out BB troubles are gone.


----------



## lbro (Nov 28, 2014)

2014 Devinci Wooky


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Xcross Post
Large with Inline
Fox 36 Talas at 130 curently
XTR M9000 Trail brakes w/ 203F and 180R rotors
XTR M9000 1x11 Shifter, RD, Chain and Cassette.
Chris King Sour Apple headset and BB
Thomson 70mm Stem
Answer 720 20/20 bars
ODI Rogue grips
Absolute Black oval chain ring on XX1 cranks
Wheels: CK Sour Apple hubs- running 20mm front
LB 400g rims Brass nipples and DT comp spokes built by Mike at lacemy29
Canfield Crampon Mag in black
Bontrager XR4 F XR3 R
Thomson seat post
WTB seat


----------



## FATSS29 (Sep 22, 2011)

https://ficdn.mtbr.com/images/attach/jpg.gifhttps://ficdn.mtbr.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
Giant Trance X 29 with some upgrades
Vassago Jabber at F.A.T.S


----------



## bmarr (Apr 17, 2008)

*2014 rip 9 rdo*

Most of the parts were transferred from my 2013 Stumpy except for a couple new parts... 

XO1 1x11
XO1 Cranks
XX1 shifter
XX1 Chain
Direct mount chainring (28t)
Stan's XD Driver for XX1


----------



## G (Feb 22, 2010)

bmarr said:


> Most of the parts were transferred from my 2013 Stumpy except for a couple new parts...
> 
> XO1 1x11
> XO1 Cranks
> ...


What will one of these set me back?


----------



## Dazed (Feb 7, 2004)

My latest. A commuter of sorts. One that is built to have fun on the way to work.




























Frame: On-one Inbred 29, vertical dropout, teal, 16"
Fork: Salsa CroMoto Grande
Headset: Cane Creek 110
Seatpost: Nukeproof Warhead
Stem: Nukeproof Warhead 60mm
Handlebar: Funn Full On
Saddle: Charge Spoon
Grips: Odi Ruffian
Pedals: Saint MX85
Cranks: XT M770 w/Race Face N/W 36t
Cassette: Sram PG-1070 11-36t
Derailleur: SLX M675 Shadow+ GS
Shifter: XT M785
Wheels: Shimano HB/FH-M529, DT Supercomp, ZTR Arch EX 29
Tyres: Schwalbe Supermoto 29x2.35
Chain: HG75
Brakes: Deore M615 160/180mm
Bottle cage: King Cage SS


----------



## MadMacMan (Mar 6, 2011)

23 lbs. ready to hit the trail

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I AM CANADIAN (May 20, 2014)

Dazed said:


> My latest. A commuter of sorts. One that is built to have fun on the way to work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clean and simple looking (that's a good thing) with an assortment of some good parts, especially for a commuter. Nice build.


----------



## I AM CANADIAN (May 20, 2014)

MadMacMan said:


>


Nice build.
I'm curious - why the rigid fork if you plan to be trail riding?


----------



## Dazed (Feb 7, 2004)

I AM CANADIAN said:


> Clean and simple looking (that's a good thing) with an assortment of some good parts, especially for a commuter. Nice build.


Thanks. That's what I was going for, I guess.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

MadMacMan said:


> 23 lbs. ready to hit the trail
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


fkn bang!
that looks tops, l hope it rides as good as it looks


----------



## MadMacMan (Mar 6, 2011)

I AM CANADIAN said:


> Nice build.
> I'm curious - why the rigid fork if you plan to be trail riding?


Why not?

I like simplicity. That and the fact that this bike will eventually become a gravel grinder.

My next build will be a full squish so by riding this one, I'll appreciate the next even more.


----------



## MadMacMan (Mar 6, 2011)

cmg71 said:


> fkn bang!
> that looks tops, l hope it rides as good as it looks


It did today. Except the saddle. That's gotta go. Need to measure my sit bones and get a saddle that doesn't bruise the backside.


----------



## Dazed (Feb 7, 2004)

MadMacMan said:


> It did today. Except the saddle. That's gotta go. Need to measure my sit bones and get a saddle that doesn't bruise the backside.


By the looks of it, I'd try adjusting the angle of it first. Try it about level, instead of having the nose pointing steeply down like that. That can't feel good.


----------



## cactuspete1972 (Nov 13, 2010)

F8L said:


> My first real mountain bike! I wanted something decent on a budget. Something I could ride these NorCal trails with and occasionally ride along with our road team while they are training. It works great so far. As things break I'll upgrade parts but for now I'm very happy.
> View attachment 959909
> 
> 
> It's a 2015 Scott Ascent 930. Weird it came equipped with WTB Nano 2.1 tires instead of the Kenda Slant Six and different Syncros wheels.


For the love of god, please take those reflectors off! And is that a chevy volt in the garage!?!


----------



## cactuspete1972 (Nov 13, 2010)

Fuzzwardo said:


> 2013 Trek Superfly and 2014 Trek Fuel Ex 7


Whats up with the giant grandma seats? Just saying...


----------



## cactuspete1972 (Nov 13, 2010)

FATSS29 said:


> https://ficdn.mtbr.com/images/attach/jpg.gifhttps://ficdn.mtbr.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
> Giant Trance X 29 with some upgrades
> Vassago Jabber at F.A.T.S


My back hurts just looking at your Vassago.


----------



## FATSS29 (Sep 22, 2011)

cactuspete1972 said:


> My back hurts just looking at your Vassago.


It's not as bad as it looks, if you rode it you would want it.


----------



## Fuzzwardo (Oct 16, 2013)

cactuspete1972 said:


> Whats up with the giant grandma seats? Just saying...


My butt says thanks after 20 miles or so. lol. I like a little padding.


----------



## Darksoul (Apr 27, 2014)

My yelli


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

cactuspete1972 said:


> For the love of god, please take those reflectors off! And is that a chevy volt in the garage!?!





cactuspete1972 said:


> Whats up with the giant grandma seats? Just saying...





cactuspete1972 said:


> My back hurts just looking at your Vassago.


Well aren't you just full of compliments! :skep:


----------



## kdb71 (Feb 19, 2014)

Evil...


----------



## jimmydee (Feb 1, 2015)

*Custom 29er Hardtail*

Rocky Mountain Vertex 999rsl Carbon 29er Frame
Marzocchi 320-LCR Fork w/ carbon crown and steerer
Easton EC90 SL carbon bars 
Easton EC90 SL carbon stem
Shimano Deore XT brakes - 180mm front / 160mm rear
Shimano Deore XT 2x10 crankset
Shimano Deore XT front and rear derailleurs
KS LEV dropper seatpost
Stans ARCH EX wheels with Stans 3.30 hubs
Schwalbe Hans Dampf Tubeless Tires
Chromag Contact flat pedals
Chromag Lynx saddle


----------



## 53x11 (Jan 28, 2014)

jimmydee said:


> Rocky Mountain Vertex 999i Carbon 29er Frame
> Marzocchi 320-LCR Fork w/ carbon crown and steerer
> Easton EC90 SL carbon bars
> Easton EC90 SL carbon stem
> ...


Nice bike! how much $$ was the build?


----------



## jimmydee (Feb 1, 2015)

pavlov0032 said:


> Nice bike! how much $$ was the build?


About $6K (Canadian)


----------



## G (Feb 22, 2010)

jimmydee said:


> Rocky Mountain Vertex 999i Carbon 29er Frame
> Marzocchi 320-LCR Fork w/ carbon crown and steerer
> Easton EC90 SL carbon bars
> Easton EC90 SL carbon stem
> ...


Nice.


----------



## jallll (Dec 28, 2008)

My turner sultan


----------



## quazimofo (Dec 17, 2014)

Darksoul said:


> My yelli


Very tight ride....dare I say I actually like that rear mud guard


----------



## quazimofo (Dec 17, 2014)

jallll said:


> My turner sultan


big fan of red and black combo. Nice scoot.


----------



## lucifuge (Jul 1, 2011)

2014 Focus Raven 29r 2.0

SRAM XX1
RockShox SID XX WC
Xloc remote lockout


----------



## Darksoul (Apr 27, 2014)

@quazimofo 
thanks my friend!the mudguards its custom with patron from the mucky-nutz fender!


----------



## Thomas B. (Dec 11, 2014)

*Trek Superfly 7 (2015)*


----------



## Who Needs A Car (Nov 21, 2013)

*Sum of the parts baby.*

Some really slick rides on here. Wish I could have gone Steel myself. 
But alas, I had a 1k budget for a new commuter/urban fun/single track ride. 
A get me to school/work, joy ride the concrete, throw on some dirt rubbers and drop the post for a day type bike.

So I went cheap Alu with the right geo and flexibility in the frame and fork where I wanted it and large volume tyres. Here it is...



























Cheap frame/headset--no name Alu(Bikeisland $160)
Cheap fork--no name Alu(Ebay $70)
Wheels--Sun MTX 33, straight, brass, Deore(Ebay $140)
Cockpit--Truvativ bars, FSA stem, Syncros post, Selle Royal saddle, no name clamp(Ebay/Amazon $130)
Brakes--Juicy 7s. (Ebay-barely used $50)
Drivetrain--X9 triggers/X7 FD(Ebay-nicely used $50) with X7 RD/Crankset and 950 pieces, and VP slabs(Amazon-new $200, only $70 for the crankset helped :thumbsup
Other stuffs--Halo Twin Rails/Tubes/Cables/Spacers(Amazon $90)
Ergons-had on hand.

Still have $ left for some better fenders and a small frame bag, maybe.


----------



## MidNight_Rider (Mar 12, 2011)

My newest addition to the quiver.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 16, 2009)

My 2015 Canyon Spectral 8.9. A great bike,a true blast for the money. I love the Trek lookalike without being a Trek,a huge improvement over my now obsolete design Stumpy FSR 29.


----------



## $tanton (Feb 15, 2015)

jimmydee said:


> Rocky Mountain Vertex 999rsl Carbon 29er Frame
> Marzocchi 320-LCR Fork w/ carbon crown and steerer
> Easton EC90 SL carbon bars
> Easton EC90 SL carbon stem
> ...


Dude... that is probably the nicest hard-tail I've ever seen!

Love the slope of the frame. Awesome choice of components (must've cost a few bucks...). Well done... how does she ride?


----------



## damncats (Nov 27, 2014)

My two bikes: Niner ROS9 and Cielo Mountain Bike

Specs here: jontor - Pedal Room


----------



## Psycho1 (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## turbolsvt (Oct 12, 2010)

this years race beast



trail bike


----------



## GeneB (Oct 14, 2014)

Two sweet rides right there! Congrats!


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

jallll said:


> My turner sultan


Who makes a red 29er fork? Not sporting a prototype Manitou Mattoc 29 are you!!!


----------



## jimmydee (Feb 1, 2015)

lucifuge said:


> 2014 Focus Raven 29r 2.0
> 
> SRAM XX1
> RockShox SID XX WC
> ...


nice ride.


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## Dirt n Dust (Mar 21, 2014)

Airborne Guardian







Race Face 750mm bars
Race Face 60mm stem
Race Face NW 32t chainring with bashguard
F. Tire: On-One 2.4 Chunky Monkey tubeless
R. Tire: On-One 2.25 Smorgasbord tubeless


----------



## Ampelhasser (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi,

here is my Genesis High Latitude.

























Ampel


----------



## Fastblack (Jul 8, 2013)

Here is my Niner RIP 9 RDO 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GeneB (Oct 14, 2014)

Real Deal Ride


----------



## Worn Treads (Jul 5, 2014)

I thought there was a 29+ thread? Tapatalk's search isn't great. Anyway here's my new 29 plus Titanium Carver Gnarvester.

More pics and build specs at www.worntreads.com


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

Crested saguaro, very rare, 1 in 250,000. Arizona winter riding!


----------



## Back2MTB (Jun 4, 2014)

Fastblack said:


> Here is my Niner RIP 9 RDO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MMMMM.. Gummy Venus de Milo......


----------



## Fastblack (Jul 8, 2013)

Back2MTB said:


> MMMMM.. Gummy Venus de Milo......
> View attachment 968247


Hah, I feel that way too, I just stare at it sometimes.


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

Fastblack said:


> Hah, I feel that way too, I just stare at it sometimes.


It is a thing of beauty!! Well done!


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

Worn Treads said:


> I thought there was a 29+ thread? Tapatalk's search isn't great. Anyway here's my new 29 plus Titanium Carver Gnarvester.
> 
> More pics and build specs at Worn Treads


This one?


----------



## kellanv (Mar 1, 2015)

*'14 Scott Scale 940*

Howdy.

First post to the forum and first time riding MTBs in about 10 years. Picked this up last weekend on a 30% discount. 2014 Scott Scale 940. I've changed the grips (GE1s) and have converted it to ghetto tubeless to get ready for its inaugural trail ride next weekend!:thumbsup:


----------



## lucifuge (Jul 1, 2011)

looks great. interesting has Rocket Rons. Love that fast rolling tyre, but be warned they are soft and poor longevity.


kellanv said:


> Howdy.
> 
> First post to the forum and first time riding MTBs in about 10 years. Picked this up last weekend on a 30% discount. 2014 Scott Scale 940. I've changed the grips (GE1s) and have converted it to ghetto tubeless to get ready for its inaugural trail ride next weekend!:thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 968548


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Ampelhasser said:


> Hi,
> 
> here is my Genesis High Latitude.
> 
> ...


Wow...nice!!


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

2011 Kona Unit with 100mm Manitou Marvel's and WTB I23's off a 2015 Unit...


----------



## kellanv (Mar 1, 2015)

lucifuge said:


> looks great. interesting has Rocket Rons. Love that fast rolling tyre, but be warned they are soft and poor longevity.


Yeah I thought it was an interesting "stock tire" choice. Lots of rocks here so I wont count on it lasting too long.


----------



## superstar1 (Apr 19, 2013)

Ampelhasser,

Nice to see a Genesis on here.


----------



## gnome ad (May 11, 2011)

Was able to break in the new spider comp last weekend on the guac, hurricane rim, goulds, and JEM trails. Rides like a dream!


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Picked up my first ever FS bike and first ever carbon MTB. Added a 720mm carbon bar and Stan's Crest tubeless setup and took it for a maiden voyage yesterday and it was the most fun 17 miles I've ridden in a long time!!!


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

gnome ad said:


> Was able to break in the new spider comp last weekend on the guac, hurricane rim, goulds, and JEM trails. Rides like a dream!


I love me some Virgin, UT. Damn.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RFLSWE (Mar 3, 2015)

Specialized Crave Expert -15

Still stock but Tubeless and 1x10 is on the list atm..


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 16, 2009)

One month into ownership and really enjoying my Canyon Spectral 8.9

Short and flickable and a higher BB makes it a big improvement for my local trails over my flowy Stumpy FSR Elite 29 now gone and not forgotten. 
The only drawback is the fork,a 32 fork is way to flexy and you can sense that a lot more on the short wheelbase Spectral over the longish Stump. All black matte paint makes is a very purposeful bike that just wants to be used and abused.
Look forward to see the 2016 Stumpy FSR but I feel like the black german machine will give me some good fun time for a while.
[URL="







[/URL]
[URL="







[/URL]
[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## philby303 (Oct 6, 2014)

4 months on and I am still smiling when out riding.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gator5220 (Mar 5, 2012)

I love this bike!


----------



## vikz (Aug 29, 2013)

They have to its a lawyer safety..


sfrommelt said:


> Just brought her (Epic) home from the bike shop. Didnt realize my LBS left the reflectors on until I looked at this pic! Love the ride so far.
> View attachment 789930


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

Here are my 2 beasts!

Yelli Screamy and Kona Process 111.

The Yelli is set up 27.5+


----------



## bikerNik (Oct 23, 2012)

*My Trek 29er*

My Trek X-Caliber Gary Fisher 29er bike


----------



## I AM CANADIAN (May 20, 2014)

dustyduke22 said:


> Here are my 2 beasts!
> 
> Yelli Screamy and Kona Process 111.
> 
> The Yelli is set up 27.5+


Ok. This thread is for 29ers, but I have to ask.
Are the Trailblazers close to the overall height of the setup on the Kona?
Nice bikes....


----------



## Livewire88 (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## bikerNik (Oct 23, 2012)

*Another one of my bikes - this one - Specialized*

Here is my first 29er (currently I have a second one - posted earlier TREK X-Caliber Gary Fisher). This one is Specialized Rockhopper Comp 29 SL


----------



## bikerNik (Oct 23, 2012)

*My daugher's Specialized JETT*

Here it is in my review


----------



## StumpyHarold (Feb 15, 2015)

2013 Stumpy Elite with many upgrades over stock.
Pike
Monarch Plus Debonair
Stans Flow on Hope Pro2 EVO's
Thomson 50mm Stem
RaceFace Stealth Handlebars. 
Upgrades done during winter. Can't wait to try out the 140mm travel out front and the shock and wheels!


----------



## StumpyHarold (Feb 15, 2015)

140mm front?


Gator5220 said:


> I love this bike!


----------



## Fairbanks007 (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## Fairbanks007 (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## Gator5220 (Mar 5, 2012)

StumpyHarold said:


> 140mm front?


Yes sir. It's a 15 Stumpy Evo. 140 front 135 rear.


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

dustyduke22 said:


> Here are my 2 beasts!
> 
> Yelli Screamy and Kona Process 111.
> 
> The Yelli is set up 27.5+


sick , love those mountain dew kings !


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

dustyduke22 said:


> Here are my 2 beasts!
> 
> Yelli Screamy and Kona Process 111.
> 
> The Yelli is set up 27.5+


I spent a week riding a Process 111 at South Mountain in Phoenix, that thing was a blast. Great bike.


----------



## tangerineowl (Nov 18, 2013)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> Picked up my first ever FS bike and first ever carbon MTB. Added a 720mm carbon bar and Stan's Crest tubeless setup and took it for a maiden voyage yesterday and it was the most fun 17 miles I've ridden in a long time!!!
> 
> View attachment 968923


I like that colour combo from last year's models, the best.

Demo'd a 2015 910 with Mavic Crossmax SL's today; Freakin' awesome!


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

*All set up for the first endurance race of the season.*

Pulled the dropper off and put on some 2.25" Thunder Burt SnakeSkin. Down to 22.9 lb in race mode.


----------



## vikz (Aug 29, 2013)

Upgraded my tires to Continental Trail King 2.2! and I like it!!







had my 1st "minor crash" on this MTB..the trail was just to darn steep,soft sand and ruts!! but nothing happened to me or the bike I just kinda "laid" her down and i ended up stepping off, mounted back on and off we went..

Here it is with my road bike..


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

vikz said:


> Upgraded my tires to Continental Trail King 2.2! and I like it!!


Nice Trek ! be careful with those shop pedals on mtb trails.


----------



## teethandnails (Sep 16, 2013)

New Spank wheels, Monarch Debonair shock, and a 790mm Racerace bar...

Oh... And a 2.5in Minion DHF DH compound tire.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 16, 2009)

Best bike ever owned.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## WrenchP (Aug 29, 2013)

*New bike for the season*

2014 Trek X-Caliber 8

I have a few commute miles on it. It sure is an upgrade from my 2012 3700 disc!


----------



## ASH[Housewares] (Feb 25, 2006)

*Here is mine*

Rig


----------



## I AM CANADIAN (May 20, 2014)

StumpyHarold said:


> 2013 Stumpy Elite with many upgrades over stock.











Very nice......


----------



## I AM CANADIAN (May 20, 2014)

brentos said:


> Pulled the dropper off and put on some 2.25" Thunder Burt SnakeSkin. Down to 22.9 lb in race mode.











Impressive....


----------



## Brig (Aug 18, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

How do you like the Renthal bar?


----------



## Brig (Aug 18, 2012)

dgw7000 said:


> How do you like the Renthal bar?


Love 'em. Got the 30mm rise fatbar lite. Light enough, stiff and strong.


----------



## jmchapple (Jan 20, 2008)

*Updates to Superfly 8*

Stan's Arch with Conti X-Kings set up tubeless
SHimano XT hubs
Raceface 30t single ring

Two pounds was shaved off by doing this


----------



## LMFOA29ER (Mar 13, 2015)

2014 AnthemX 1 29er 
I Bought this New in may 2014, I kept it stock except for a chunked 50mm blue stem, crank brothers handle bars and some XT SPD trail pedals for most of the year, I did around 4000km before i started the Upgrades.
STOCK:
Its came stock with Slx groupset with an xt RD


bit of an update for the anthem Bought new in may 2014
•Note: Upgrades Listed in red
Frame ALUXX SL Alloy, 4"/100mm Maestro suspension
Fork Fox 32 Float RL CTD Evo, w/15QR, OverDrive 2 steerer, 100mm travel
Shock Fox Float CTD Evo
*COMPONENTS*
Handlebar ENVE CARBON SWEEP 740mm  
Stem Giant contact SLR CARBON 90mm, Slammed
Headset FSA sealed 
Grips ESI Chunkys (black)
Bar Ends Plastic ESI 
Seatpost ENVE 30.9 carbon 700mm post
Saddle Fi'zi:k Tundra 2, MG rails
Pedals XTR M9000

*DRIVETRAIN*
Shifter XTR SL-M980-A-R 10s
Shift Cable XTR SP-41 Kit
Front Derailleur NA
Rear Derailleur XTR SHADOW + M986 LC
Brakes XTR BR-M985
Brake Levers XTR BL-M988
Rotors F 180mm IceTech R 160mm IceTech
Brake Pads XTR BR-M985 metalic 
Shimano XTR CS M980 Cassette 11 36T 10sp
KMC X10 1/2"x11/128" 116L DLC 10sp Chain Black
Crankset Shimano XTR FC-M980 10sp Crank 175mm
Chainring WOLFTOOTH STOP DROP NW 34T, wolftooth chainring bolts(black)
Bottom Bracket Shimano BB71 Press Fit
*WHEELS*
Rims America Classic Wide Lightning Tubeless 
Hubs American Classic sealed, [F] 15mm axle, [R] 135x5mm QR
Spokes American Classic, 14/15g
Tyres F Schwalbe Rocket Ron 2.25 Snake Skin Tubeless R Schwalbe Thunder Burt 2.1 Snake Skin Tubeless
*ACCESSORIES*
Bottlecage BBB ALLOY Bottle Cage

Current Weight with pedals *9.4kg* 








Future Upgrades:

• EXTRALITE axles and seat clam 
• jet carbon bottone cage 10grams lighter than my bbb one thats currently on it

•








•








•








•








•








•








•








•


----------



## I AM CANADIAN (May 20, 2014)

Very nice build.
More fork travel in its future????


----------



## LMFOA29ER (Mar 13, 2015)

I AM CANADIAN said:


> Very nice build.
> More fork travel in its future????


Thanks mate!! Eventually, was thinking som RS1 120mm maybe once their price goes down a bit hopefully.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Is that a KMC DLC chain?


----------



## LMFOA29ER (Mar 13, 2015)

Varaxis said:


> Is that a KMC DLC chain?


It's an X10 sl hollow pin


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

Never seen a black KMC that wasn't the DLC $80+ chain........... Where did you buy it?


----------



## LMFOA29ER (Mar 13, 2015)

D Bone said:


> Never seen a black KMC that wasn't the DLC $80+ chain........... Where did you buy it?


This one was on sale for $100 AU usually more, got it from Online Bike Store - Bike Shops | Pushys


----------



## I AM CANADIAN (May 20, 2014)

I'm interested too.
Only found the black/silver KMC Vivid at a reasonable price, no all black.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

Yea, it's a DLC chain: KMC X10 1-2inchx11-128inch 116L DLC 10sp Chain Black


----------



## LMFOA29ER (Mar 13, 2015)

Oh cool, yeah didn't have dlc on the package, yeah they are pretty good there, I'd suspect fast shipping too as they are here in Australia from state to stage which is over 1000km away.


----------



## I AM CANADIAN (May 20, 2014)

Picture is wrong on site.
Oh well, guess I'll live with the Vivid....


----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)

*My new build, 2014 Redline D880*









Picked up this frame for a pretty good price to build up my first full suspension bike. Have been riding a Leader for the past 5 years after being out of biking for about 10 years. Build starts next week when my wheels, shifter and chain arrive. Build is as follows, drivetrain configuration will be 1x10.

Fork - Rock Shox Reba Dual Air 20mm Maxle
Rims - Stans Arch
Hubs - Shimano XT Centerlock
Pedals - Xpedo Spry
Crank - Race Face Ride
Chainring - Race Face 30T NW
Cassette - Deore 11-36
Chain - Deore
Tires - Maxxis Icon
Bars - Truvativ Noir T30 Carbon
Grips - Race Face Strafe
Stem - Easton EA70
Headset - FSA
Seatpost - Easton EA70
Seat - Spoon Charge
Rear Shifter - Shimano XTR
Rear Derailleur - Shimano SLX Shadow +
Brakes - Shimano M477
Discs - SLX Centerlock F180/R160

Total build price is $1729. I was on a strict budget for this bike and tried to keep it to $1600 but didn't quite make it.


----------



## kyl3 (Sep 4, 2014)

Geez you get around cam!


----------



## EvoShred (Mar 15, 2015)

After a 22 year hiatus I'm back in the game.


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

EvoShred said:


> After a 22 year hiatus I'm back in the game.


Welcome!! It's a different game, but the smiles are the same!!


----------



## I AM CANADIAN (May 20, 2014)

blkangel said:


> View attachment 972951
> 
> 
> Picked up this frame for a pretty good price to build up my first full suspension bike. Have been riding a Leader for the past 5 years after being out of biking for about 10 years. Build starts next week when my wheels, shifter and chain arrive. Build is as follows, drivetrain configuration will be 1x10.
> ...


Kind of like my build,price was important.
So I went XT on shifters but XTR Shadow + on derailleur.
Stayed away from carbon bars as weight isn't an issue, and I wanted Nukeproof stuff.
But I went XT on chain and cassette too.
Holding out for Chester cranks......for the right price.
Plus I got a lot of parts at very good prices.
Some being takeoffs, some just parts someone didn't want.
Still need a fork,of at least 120mm.
I'm in no rush......


----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)

I AM CANADIAN said:


> Kind of like my build,price was important.
> So I went XT on shifters but XTR Shadow + on derailleur.
> Stayed away from carbon bars as weight isn't an issue, and I wanted Nukeproof stuff.
> But I went XT on chain and cassette too.
> ...


I hear you I wasn't in a rush either it took me 6 months to source all the parts and find good deals.

My original build plan did have an XT cassette but that got used when I went 1x10 on my Motobecane Boris. I had an XT and a Deore cassette. The Deore was supposed to go to the Boris but when I realized I needed a Wolf Tooth 42T I had to switch it up and use the XT. Not thrilled about that change but it will work for now. I am already over $100 over budget, and not sure how that XTR shifter got in my cart


----------



## EvoShred (Mar 15, 2015)

The 1x10 on my Stumpy is just a little too small of range for me. I need to add a 2x up front and with a sram 1250 there whats the best to do?

Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

EvoShred said:


> The 1x10 on my Stumpy is just a little too small of range for me. I need to add a 2x up front and with a sram 1250 there whats the best to do?
> 
> Specialized Bicycle Components


Why not try a different front sprocket? Are you not getting enough climbing gear? With a 33T front you should be able to pedal well over 20mph in a sprint. Personally if I am going much over 22mph I am usually headed down a (large) hill.


----------



## EvoShred (Mar 15, 2015)

I feel like I'm missing a couple of gears top and bottom.


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

EvoShred said:


> I feel like I'm missing a couple of gears top and bottom.


I'd try a 30t in the front before you did all of that. A 32t to 11x42 has lots of range if that doesn't work. Shifting between those two gears in the front slowed me down when I had 2x10.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

EvoShred said:


> The 1x10 on my Stumpy is just a little too small of range for me. I need to add a 2x up front and with a sram 1250 there whats the best to do?
> 
> Specialized Bicycle Components


You've been off the bike for 22yrs. My advice is to be patient, and give your current setup at least 4 weeks before you declare it too hard. You'll be amazed at how much stronger you're going to get in the next month. I ride a 30T/11-36 and it took me several weeks to adapt, and I didn't have the "back on a bike after 22yrs" hurdle to overcome like you!


----------



## Dirt n Dust (Mar 21, 2014)

D Bone said:


> You've been off the bike for 22yrs. My advice is to be patient, and give your current setup at least 4 weeks before you declare it too hard. You'll be amazed at how much stronger you're going to get in the next month. I ride a 30T/11-36 and it took me several weeks to adapt, and I didn't have the "back on a bike after 22yrs" hurdle to overcome like you!


Agreed. I ride a 1x9, 32T/11-34 and after my skill and fitness levels improved I can now ride without getting stuck or stopping (most of the time). I usually don't use the last two granny rings either.

Momentum is key. Important: constant pedaling, staying seated as much as possible, and anticipating gear changes. Most of the steeper climbs I take now are with speed before hand and then I downshift right before the climb as needed so I have the gearing that will work. Sometimes I don't have to shift at all. It just takes time and practice. I'm still trying to figure it all out to improve my riding to clear different stuff smoothly.


----------



## ctimm_rs (Sep 12, 2014)

Splurged on a new Trek Fuel Ex 8 on my trip to Arizona last week. So far, its amazing how little of a comprise the climbing and weight is compared to my AIR9 it is.


----------



## sd_fox_racer (Oct 24, 2014)

My dirty xcal 8


----------



## dhindo (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## ericzed1962 (Dec 21, 2014)

This is my 2013 BeOne Carbon sport hard tail, still prefer my 26er


----------



## Daveydoc (Jun 23, 2014)

My 2013 Rockhopper


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

My Niner ROS 9. I've changed a few things since I posted it last year.
140mm Tower Pro
SLX brakes 203/180
1X10 SRAM X9 with a 30t Raceface NW.
Flow EX wheels with Hope Pro 2 Evo hubs.

Sent from a telecommunication device with a touch screen keyboard.


----------



## sirius156 (Apr 17, 2011)

hello so nice bikes it gives me envy to quit work to go out


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

sirius156 said:


> hello so nice bikes it gives me envy to quit work to go out











Sounds good to me!! Work just gets in the way!!
RIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sirius156 (Apr 17, 2011)

lucky you are im trapped here....


----------



## tkeon286 (Mar 17, 2015)

My first. Can't wait to break her in!


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

tkeon286 said:


> My first. Can't wait to break her in!


That's a sexy bike! What is it?


----------



## tkeon286 (Mar 17, 2015)

Thank you! Stumpjumper Comp Carbon. If she rides as good as she looks I'm gonna be in love!


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

She will! I have no doubt. Kill It!!


----------



## sirius156 (Apr 17, 2011)

love this moment...


----------



## O_evetS (Jun 10, 2010)

My new Salsa Horsethief Carbon 1. It's my first 29er and I'm really impressed!


----------



## solarplex (Apr 11, 2014)

Nothing fancy but gets the job done. Puts on 24 km a day commuting and the odd 10 km lunch ride. Luckily my commute is 80% single track.


----------



## PrincipalRider (Jun 24, 2005)

BMC Trailfox TF03. Not the prettiest long travel 29er out there, but it performs like a champ, up, down, and everything in-between.


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

my dynamic duo










2014 Stumpjumper FSR "XT" with wheelset (Stan's Flows + DT Swiss 350 w/POE upgrade), Specialized Command Post dropper seat post, 203/180mm XT brakes, XT 11-36t cassette, XT chain (not pictured - XT Trail clipless pedals)










2012 Fargo 3 w/Gavenelle Retroshifters


----------



## randy m (May 1, 2008)

My first 29er, first full suspension, first Trek. Just picked it up a few hours ago. All local trails too wet to ride...figures. Superfly FS 8.


----------



## Barlisbre (Feb 13, 2015)

*Took a chance....*

And it paid off. Loving the new Breezer.


----------



## Joyota (Aug 27, 2013)

*Fargo!*

Just brought it home last Tuesday. Got some bikepacking and a century planned for it in the next couple months.


----------



## Koen (Feb 28, 2008)

Ampelhasser said:


> Hi,
> 
> here is my Genesis High Latitude.
> 
> ...


Hey, that's a nice bike! Is it size 20,5"? If so, how tall you are and how does it fit?


----------



## hiscott (Feb 15, 2015)

*Love my 29er and my tractor to build my jumps!!!!*


----------



## hiscott (Feb 15, 2015)

*my 29er and my 20" Jane*


----------



## hbsoldier3 (Mar 24, 2015)

*Fuel EX-8*

Still waiting on shipping, early next week I hope.


----------



## hiscott (Feb 15, 2015)

Fuel ex-8, beautiful ride. If i may ask how much did you pick it up for?


----------



## hbsoldier3 (Mar 24, 2015)

hiscott said:


> Fuel ex-8, beautiful ride. If i may ask how much did you pick it up for?


$2499. at the LBS


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

hbsoldier3 said:


> $2499. at the LBS


Just got it built up Pivot 429sl.


----------



## ante_hedis (Apr 21, 2012)

OPEN O-1.0
Lauf TR29
Stans crest wheels
SRAM XX1
Magura MT8 2015
Heavy seatpost, saddle, handlebar, pedals and stem (about to be changed)


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

ante_hedis said:


> OPEN O-1.0
> Lauf TR29
> Stans crest wheels
> SRAM XX1
> ...


Not to be rude but why worry about that when you have that fork on it?

Here's a quote from just one of the not so favorable reviews

"So assuming a question was asked before the first Lauf TR 29 came to being, what question could it possibly have been? "Can someone make a 60mm travel non-suspension suspension fork that weighs more than a rigid carbon fork, but less than a proper suspension fork, costs more than both and doesn't perform better than either?" Or perhaps "Can I spend $990 on a 60mm travel fork that has zero damping rebound, flexes like crazy in corners and bobs like mad when spinning at a high cadence?"


----------



## ante_hedis (Apr 21, 2012)

TwoTone said:


> Not to be rude but why worry about that when you have that fork on it?
> 
> Here's a quote from just one of the not so favorable reviews
> 
> "So assuming a question was asked before the first Lauf TR 29 came to being, what question could it possibly have been? "Can someone make a 60mm travel non-suspension suspension fork that weighs more than a rigid carbon fork, but less than a proper suspension fork, costs more than both and doesn't perform better than either?" Or perhaps "Can I spend $990 on a 60mm travel fork that has zero damping rebound, flexes like crazy in corners and bobs like mad when spinning at a high cadence?"


And you have ridden it for how long?? 
I have about 1000km in mine since late January and still haven't felt the bobbing yet, but i guess 115rpm isn't high enough... 
On my testtrack wich is completly singletrack and short downhills I am now 30sec slower than my fastest time on an anthem 29 advanced set in June last year. 
But what do I know, I'm just a guy who loves to race bikes fast in the elite field...


----------



## Epic_Dude (May 31, 2010)

hbsoldier3 said:


> Still waiting on shipping, early next week I hope.


The Trek Fuel just looks like a proper mountain bike to me. Nice photo, please post more pics when you get it.


----------



## bigwheelboy_490 (Jan 2, 2003)

What's attached to the seatpost in the first image?



ante_hedis said:


> OPEN O-1.0
> Lauf TR29
> Stans crest wheels
> SRAM XX1
> ...


----------



## solarplex (Apr 11, 2014)

bigwheelboy_490 said:


> What's attached to the seatpost in the first image?


Im thinking a pump or co2


----------



## acfsportsfan (Aug 13, 2004)

Since this is my only mtb, it's "my ride everywhere bike" 







2014 SWorks Enduro


----------



## I AM CANADIAN (May 20, 2014)

> Originally Posted by *TwoTone*
> 
> Not to be rude but why worry about that when you have that fork on it?
> 
> ...





ante_hedis said:


> And you have ridden it for how long??
> I have about 1000km in mine since late January and still haven't felt the bobbing yet, but i guess 115rpm isn't high enough...
> On my testtrack which is completely singletrack and short downhills I am now 30sec slower than my fastest time on an anthem 29 advanced set in June last year.
> But what do I know, I'm just a guy who loves to race bikes fast in the elite field...


Well, he did say he didn't want to be rude right up front.
Kinda like inquiring minds just wanna know.........

Before today I'd never looked into that fork further than thinking - now that is different. I like the idea that maintenance is pretty much just keeping it clean and inspecting for damage. No muss no fuss. The kind of riding it's designed for is not to my liking. My 29er is going to have a lot of good parts but will probably never ever hit a trail, just be something to show off and have fun on bike paths. Paved 

So, are you actually racing this bike? 
For real or for fun?
(I raced a dragbike that was kinda unconventional, just for the fun of it)
I don't see a problem with trying to lighten up the bike.
I have Monster forks on my downhill, but again, I don't race, just for fun.
Besides, if you like it and enjoy riding it, that's all that really matters.

PS. The bike itself is pretty trick. Didn't know much about these either. Would like to see one setup with a 130mm fork.....


----------



## Psycho1 (Aug 26, 2014)

What is the name of that fork. Would love to see a video of it in action. I can definitely appreciate the engineering aspect of it. And it looks very cool


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Psycho1 said:


> What is the name of that fork. Would love to see a video of it in action. I can definitely appreciate the engineering aspect of it. And it looks very cool


Lauf


----------



## ante_hedis (Apr 21, 2012)

I AM CANADIAN said:


> Well, he did say he didn't want to be rude right up front.
> Kinda like inquiring minds just wanna know.........
> 
> Before today I'd never looked into that fork further than thinking - now that is different. I like the idea that maintenance is pretty much just keeping it clean and inspecting for damage. No muss no fuss. The kind of riding it's designed for is not to my liking. My 29er is going to have a lot of good parts but will probably never ever hit a trail, just be something to show off and have fun on bike paths. Paved
> ...


I know he said he didn't want to be rude, but i have actually ridden the fork... Most people that complain about haven't even tried it..

About my riding, i ride everywhere. trails, paths, gravelroads you name it!
I race in the elite category (in sweden) in both XCM and XCO.

The biggest difference for me is not the Lauf vs regular fork, its a bigger difference going from a 29er FS to a 29er HT.


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

Weathers finally turned so we get back on some singletrack. 


At a point-to-point race this past Feb.


----------



## I AM CANADIAN (May 20, 2014)

ante_hedis said:


> I know he said he didn't want to be rude, but i have actually ridden the fork... Most people that complain about haven't even tried it..
> 
> About my riding, i ride everywhere. trails, paths, gravelroads you name it!
> I race in the elite category (in sweden) in both XCM and XCO.
> ...


I'll agree on that point, the haters (and I'm not saying TwoTone is a hater, he simply stated he didn't see the point) slam the fork from theory not from practice. Glad it seems to work for you. Will look forward to seeing the bike with the upgrades.

I see Cervelo had a hand in the OPEN bikes, in a round about way. $11000 plus for the Limited? Wow.


----------



## I AM CANADIAN (May 20, 2014)

It has become quite noticeable that a lot of the people posting here are getting back into cycling and doing so with a 29er. Also being seen is the wide array of 29er's available. 
And people said it was just a faze.......


----------



## molely (Mar 28, 2015)

The best upgrade i have ever had.....my previous bike was a 2003 Specialized HT


----------



## HouseNotes (Aug 18, 2012)

Great bike. Quite an upgrade and one that's going to change your riding style ;-)


----------



## Cdale Felix (Sep 7, 2013)

2012 Cannondale Trail-
Michelins Wild Grip'R 29 tyres, Ergon GE1s/Ergon SM3 saddle,
FSA SL-K carbon seat-post/carbon flat handlebar/carbon stem, Mavic Crossride 29s, Avid Elixir 5 brakes, Shimano Deore XT clipless pedals, Shimano Saint M820 shifter, Shimano XTR M986 rear derailleur 10 speed, Shimano XT Dyna-Sys M771 10 speed cassette/Shimano XT HG95 chain, Shimano Zee cranks, and RaceFace NW chainring 36T 1X10 setup(eliminated front shifter and derailleur). 2015 RockShox Reba RL.


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

Cdale Felix said:


> 2012 Cannondale Trail-
> Michelins Wild Grip'R 29 tyres, Ergon GE1s/Ergon SM3 saddle,
> FSA SL-K carbon seat-post/carbon flat handlebar/carbon stem, Mavic Crossride 29s, Avid Elixir 5 brakes, Shimano Deore XT clipless pedals, Shimano Saint M820 shifter, Shimano XTR M986 rear derailleur 10 speed, Shimano XT Dyna-Sys M771 10 speed cassette/Shimano XT HG95 chain, Shimano Zee cranks, and RaceFace NW chainring 36T 1X10 setup(eliminated front shifter and derailleur). 2015 RockShox Reba RL.


Some nice upgrades there!!!

Keep an eye on the welds at the chainstay/rear drop out junction. I have seen two of those exact frames break at this point.


----------



## Topanga (Mar 29, 2015)

*Love the Bike and Malta*



waynegal said:


> Dear all,First of all happy new year .I am from Malta Europe and after 20 years of no riding I came back to it as my hobby not a means of transport.After 2 months running around and making some upgrades to my 21 year old 26 inch ridged bike I bought a 29er hard tail from Mondraker Finalist pro .Haven`t rode it yet due to very bad weather here since it arrived at our Mondraker dealer.


Nice bike. I worked in Malta back in November 2014. Beautiful country. Can't wait to go back.


----------



## Cdale Felix (Sep 7, 2013)

Will do HitmenOnlyIn!...Thanks!



HitmenOnlyInc said:


> Some nice upgrades there!!!
> 
> Keep an eye on the welds at the chainstay/rear drop out junction. I have seen two of those exact frames break at this point.


----------



## Temblor (Mar 30, 2015)

Delete*


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

Really scratched, dented-$100 at most. 

Tapatalk upgrade is much better!


----------



## Temblor (Mar 30, 2015)

ABigFall2k15 said:


> Here's my old and yet in very good shape Redline Comp R. Probably buying a 2015 Redline soon to keep it company.


Nice Redline Comp R! What size frame? I found a 21.5 frame (BB to top post) and matching chrome fork set (no shocks) (scratched up, with a small dent) It also has a KORE neck.
Does yours have Suntour X-1 Components? No wheels or front derailer. with black non metal brake components. The frame is REALLY scratched..
Any info ? or on value? Feel free to Pm me, thanks


----------



## csimon (Apr 14, 2014)

I just wanted to say congrats on everyone's new bike purchases! Great to see so many enthusiasts. I am trying to decide between two bikes myself and this is inspiration!.


----------



## I AM CANADIAN (May 20, 2014)

It's getting there, slowly.......


----------



## pattongb (Jun 5, 2011)

*Goblin EVO*


----------



## PoPo (May 16, 2011)

New rotors


----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)

blkangel said:


> View attachment 972951
> 
> 
> Picked up this frame for a pretty good price to build up my first full suspension bike. Have been riding a Leader for the past 5 years after being out of biking for about 10 years. Build starts next week when my wheels, shifter and chain arrive. Build is as follows, drivetrain configuration will be 1x10.
> ...


Realized I never posted a completed pic. Finished the build 2 weeks ago and due to weather have only had a chance to ride it twice but quite impressed for my first FS and my first 29er bike.


----------



## josephble (Apr 3, 2015)

My beauty


----------



## josephble (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

2015 Pivot mach 429sl, large 29er. One awesome bike!!


----------



## DUNXXX (Feb 4, 2007)

I've been a lurking member on here since 2007. And now I'll share my new 2014 Sworks Enduro. I was able to score a pretty awesome deal through work. Loving it so far


----------



## dsully575 (Feb 23, 2004)

2014 Transition Covert. I'm in love!


----------



## Kirky72 (Mar 27, 2015)

Collection of 29ers covering travel options.

Canyon Grand Canyon cf built from spares.
Transition bandit built up this last month
Spesh enduro expert.


----------



## GeneB (Oct 14, 2014)

Sweet rides


----------



## MURRAY NZ (Mar 4, 2011)

Here is my Ripley with Di2


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Jan 16, 2006)

^^ very nice!

Internal battery? I've been wanting a Superfly FS with Di2, but hate the look of the battery pack sitting on the downtube...


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

Di2 if it's heavier than the old I won't be upgrading.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Trail_Blazer said:


> Di2 if it's heavier than the old I won't be upgrading.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


It's the quality of the shifting I'd be after.


----------



## MURRAY NZ (Mar 4, 2011)

nor_cal_rider said:


> ^^ very nice!
> 
> Internal battery?
> Yes, in the top tube. A little bit of work but well worth doing.


----------



## MURRAY NZ (Mar 4, 2011)

NordieBoy said:


> It's the quality of the shifting I'd be after.


I can guarantee you get that and also no left shifter with sychro-shifting.


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

I've yet to experiance shifting that matters on trails, comparing from x9 or xt and higher xx xo xtr units. 
A. Can more smoothness be felt, maybe if tune is perfect.
B. Can the Di2 accomplish a gear shift in a way that other units can't which affects riding, no.

Correct me if wrong here.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

How wide are your rims? What grips do you have? NZ


----------



## pmano (Feb 2, 2015)

29" Superfly 9.X ( 21 lbs 14oz )










More Photos:

https://forums.mtbr.com/trek/self-made-superfly-9-6-project-1-21-lbs-14oz-961704.html


----------



## MURRAY NZ (Mar 4, 2011)

dgw7000 said:


> How wide are your rims? What grips do you have? NZ


Rims are Enve M60 and the grips are specialized contour xl locking grips.


----------



## MURRAY NZ (Mar 4, 2011)

B. Can the Di2 accomplish a gear shift in a way that other units can't 
Yes it can.
B. which affects riding,
May do.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## toyotatacomaTRD (Apr 4, 2012)

Trail_Blazer said:


> I've yet to experiance shifting that matters on trails, comparing from x9 or xt and higher xx xo xtr units.
> A. Can more smoothness be felt, maybe if tune is perfect.
> B. Can the Di2 accomplish a gear shift in a way that other units can't which affects riding, no.
> 
> ...


I'm with you.

I imagine rides with electronic shifting going something like.... "Hey guys, I'll catch up when I can. I forgot to charge my bike last night, so I can't shift anymore."

I'll never have to worry about it though, I won't be a customer as it doesn't solve a problem I need solved.


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Jan 16, 2006)

I have to admit I've been caught out on a road ride with a Di2 equipped bike and run out of juice...really sucked being stuck in the little chain ring...but at least the RD kept going.

The lack of cable stretch and breakage was what pushed me over to the dark side (Di2) for road bikes. Second nature to check the battery indicator every couple rides and charge as necessary (also nice to have more than 1 bike and just grab another if I have a flat or no charge when I get ready to head out).


----------



## Back2MTB (Jun 4, 2014)

*April showers bring.. MUD*









2013 KTM Scarp Elite. Added Carbon risers, Kom/Hope wheels, real tires and Reba solo has an upgraded RCT3 damper. 100mm XC carbon bike capable of taking AM'ish beating.


----------



## Jayson44 (Aug 12, 2005)

made a few changes to my Bianchi Rita. been riding her since 08 and she's a blast. rocked a mostly stock setup (changed bars & saddle & seatpost) for the first 3.5 years, then swapped the Reba out for a rigid fork. rode it like that until I moved to Denver area in 2013. bought a Manitou Minute fork and switched gearing & cranks. I love this bike & it's so dialed in for me. super under-rated if you ask me, & it's a pity that Bianchi doesn't make them (or bikes with this geo) any more...

anyways, I finally got the chance to build up a nice set of wheels. American Classic hubs laced to WTB i25s. then, at an off-chance, I got an offer on my fork from a CL ad (even though it wasn't really for sale) and was able to swap it out for a Marzocchi 44 w/120mm of travel. the bike is designed for 100mm, but looking at the numbers, 120 won't hurt and will probably make it a little better for my kind of riding. plus, I'm going from a 9QR in the front to 15ta, so there's another plus.

I got the fork installed and mocked up the front wheel. the axle conversion kit is on it's way, so I have to wait until it gets here to ride it. but I'm pretty stoked at how it looks so far...










J.


----------



## SlideFox (Apr 10, 2015)

Hey Everyone,

Just picked up my first 29er, and I am so stoked to get it out on some trails!! I took it home two days ago, and I've been breaking it in on some light dirt roads, and some hills near my house. Love it so far!!

-Mike


----------



## Havinfun (Mar 18, 2015)

My Epic Expert WC, first 29er I have liked.


----------



## David Mackintosh (Mar 21, 2015)

*XL Carbine 29*

Here's my 2015 XL Carbine with 180mm X9 cranks, Wolf Tooth direct-mount chainring, and 150mm Reverb Stealth post. Everything else is stock Pro build kit. LB 38mm rims on the way. I've only had it out for an hour, but I love it so far.


----------



## BikeHikeNH (Oct 8, 2014)

Finally most of the snow has relinquished it's hold on the landscape.
At least on this side of the river.


----------



## csimon (Apr 14, 2014)

*New Specialized Camber Evo Carbon!*

Well - I finally got her and brought her home. The problem now is that she looks so good, I am going to have a hard time seeing her get muddy!

Coming from a 13 year old Cannonade Scalpel 800 - what a difference! 
29 inch wheels, more than an inch of suspension travel, dropper post, brakes, single front derailer and carbon frame. Amazing.


----------



## SlideFox (Apr 10, 2015)

csimon said:


> Well - I finally got her and brought her home. The problem now is that she looks so good, I am going to have a hard time seeing her get muddy!
> 
> Coming from a 13 year old Cannonade Scalpel 800 - what a difference!
> 29 inch wheels, more than an inch of suspension travel, dropper post, brakes, single front derailer and carbon frame. Amazing.


Beautiful Bike!! My next will most likely be a Camber Comp Carbon...


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 16, 2009)

csimon said:


> Well - I finally got her and brought her home. The problem now is that she looks so good, I am going to have a hard time seeing her get muddy!
> 
> Coming from a 13 year old Cannonade Scalpel 800 - what a difference!
> 29 inch wheels, more than an inch of suspension travel, dropper post, brakes, single front derailer and carbon frame. Amazing.


I see you,that's why I'm done with Specialized mountainbikes,they look to good,swapped to a more low profile Canyon,all black, I can beat the **** out of it without feeling bad.


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

back to a 29er and oh what a fun bike it is!


----------



## thing (Oct 29, 2007)

crosspost from single speed


----------



## csimon (Apr 14, 2014)

*NICE bike!*

Nice bike!!



ACLakey said:


> back to a 29er and oh what a fun bike it is!


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

My spare parts bin XXL Highball carbon mud season ride. Somewhere around 22 pounds.
Still too muddy though so I hit the dry bits today.

Still relatively clean mid-ride. No exploding kittens on my account. :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## TrimReaper (Apr 15, 2014)

Upgraded the fork of my Giant Trance X2 29er from 120mm to 140mm travel Fox Talas 34 Kashima and have no regrets!


----------



## Padyakero (Mar 4, 2013)

sorry. I can't see the button to delete. :skep:


----------



## jpaa (Oct 2, 2014)

I updated handlebar to the Easton Havoc 20mm riser. Makes a huge difference to the driving experience. I love the angles and width. The bike is 2014 Specialized Stumpjumper fsr comp:


----------



## toyotatacomaTRD (Apr 4, 2012)

I have the same bars on my 2015 SJ Evo. Made a huge difference on the comfort of the bike. I could also feel the stock bars flex, I can't feel that on the Havoc at all. I almost trimmed them but have grown to love the width.


----------



## jpaa (Oct 2, 2014)

toyotatacomaTRD said:


> I have the same bars on my 2015 SJ Evo. Made a huge difference on the comfort of the bike. I could also feel the stock bars flex, I can't feel that on the Havoc at all. I almost trimmed them but have grown to love the width.


Oh Yeah! I'm afraid that I have to buy another one to my Fatboy  Or should I buy the carbon one for the Stumpy and put this one to the Fatboy...


----------



## sirius156 (Apr 17, 2011)

HELLO Guys do you KNow where i can have any informations for swap houses im living in paris, france...
jerome


----------



## Mattyoooch (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm new to the 29er family. 2015 Marlin 5


----------



## Kevin513 (Mar 30, 2015)

Here are my 29ers.

Trek Stache 6 ~ I'm about to update the bars/stem and probably add a dropper post. Recently went tubeless with Kenda Nevegal Pros. 









Santa Cruz Tallboy LTc 'S'


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

My son's new XS EMD 9. I went full custom, bought the parts and had a friend build it for me (I don't have the time or patience for anything mechanical anymore, now get off my lawn!). I need to have the rear brake line shortened and have the soft spring put in the shock and it will be good to go.


----------



## Calles (May 25, 2010)

Pretty stock Jet9, but some lighter goodies are already on order:


----------



## sirius156 (Apr 17, 2011)

Calles said:


> Pretty stock Jet9, but some lighter goodies are already on order:


 nice home no door?


----------



## Calles (May 25, 2010)

sirius156 said:


> nice home no door?


I stack logs up in front of the entrance at night to keep the bears and hobos out.


----------



## Antikid (May 6, 2009)

Evil Following (medium) LOVE IT!


----------



## Engineer90 (Apr 10, 2015)

My 2015 Specialized Rockhopper Sport (s frame).


----------



## _DV8_ (May 4, 2014)

Nice Stache! I have the same bike and co-incidentally I just upgraded my handlebars and stem. I went with Spank Spike 777 EVO in 30mm Rise and an Race Face Atlas 65mm stem. It moves your ride back further so the bike handles better at speed and downhill. Big improvement to my Stache. I find no losses with respect to climbing.


----------



## _DV8_ (May 4, 2014)

*Trek Stache 6*















w/ Spank Spike 777 EVO bars & Race Face Atlas Stem


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

Here's another one of my 29ers. 
First time out since the rebuild. Sweet.


----------



## GeneB (Oct 14, 2014)

askibum02 said:


> My son's new XS EMD 9. I went full custom, bought the parts and had a friend build it for me (I don't have the time or patience for anything mechanical anymore, now get off my lawn!). I need to have the rear brake line shortened and have the soft spring put in the shock and it will be good to go.


Sweet! I'm building an Air 9 now. I also like your rides' ride...mine is charcoal TDI 4speed.


----------



## porkbellies (Apr 6, 2015)

Brand new Rocky Mountain Fusion as of yesterday :thumbsup::


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

Snow is melting. City ride with my Intense Spider Comp. Really strange after winter on fat tire...


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

Those tires have some serious grip


----------



## quazimofo (Dec 17, 2014)

Antikid said:


> Evil Following (medium) LOVE IT!


reminds me of my old 86 grand national


----------



## quazimofo (Dec 17, 2014)

askibum02 said:


> My son's new XS EMD 9. I went full custom, bought the parts and had a friend build it for me (I don't have the time or patience for anything mechanical anymore, now get off my lawn!). I need to have the rear brake line shortened and have the soft spring put in the shock and it will be good to go.


why did you go 1x10 for your kid just wondering


----------



## tourqe2000 (Aug 19, 2011)

*Emd 9*

Competitive Cyclist had a great deal on frames, so I thought I'd put one together.


----------



## LUW (May 4, 2011)

Something I bet you guys are not used to seeing:









Caloi Elite Carbon


----------



## GeneB (Oct 14, 2014)

tourqe2000 said:


> Competitive Cyclist had a great deal on frames, so I thought I'd put one together.
> View attachment 982648


That was a great deal on frames. I got one local with FD, BB & Headset for 1/2 price and will be posting my Air 9 pic soon. Nice looking ride you built!


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

quazimofo said:


> why did you go 1x10 for your kid just wondering


More for ease of use. He's strong enough that he really doesn't need a ring smaller than 30t. If I see that it does become an issue I'll add a 42t to his cassette.


----------



## I AM CANADIAN (May 20, 2014)

LUW said:


> Something I bet you guys are not used to seeing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True. Expensive.....


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

LUW said:


> Something I bet you guys are not used to seeing:]


Bar ends?


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Le Duke said:


> Bar ends?


Fork slider protectors?

100mm stem?
Seat lower than the bars on an XC bike?


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Picture update, swapped the ENVE XC wheels for a set of Nextie 30mm wheels.


----------



## Antikid (May 6, 2009)

had a nice 18mile ride yesterday! My usual rides are around 10miles or less.

https://i.imgur.com/Kq4Oudk.jpg


----------



## bdcheung (Jan 6, 2009)

Long time roadie and cyclocrosser who finally got a mountain bike. 2015 Trek Superfly 8, literally the most fun I've ever had on a bike!


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

bdcheung said:


> Long time roadie and cyclocrosser who finally got a mountain bike. 2015 Trek Superfly 8, literally the most fun I've ever had on a bike!


I love how that new Superfly looks! The color scheme is absolutely perfect.


----------



## I AM CANADIAN (May 20, 2014)

ozzybmx said:


> Picture update, swapped the ENVE XC wheels for a set of Nextie 30mm wheels.


Serious width on a serious ride....


----------



## cameden (Aug 28, 2013)

highlights: 
Manitou tower pro 120mm
xt and drivetrain w/ xtr FD
raceface turbine crank
answer 70mm stem, 720 bar
Hayes Stroker Trail and Gram Brakes
Easton Haven wheels
Geax TNT Sturdy 2.3 and Goma 2.25
ergon grips, Crank Bros saddle and pedals
eTen 100mm dropper


----------



## Seankramer7.62 (Jun 1, 2014)

Time to give her a bath after the first ride of the season. Maybe need a couple more weeks for the mud to dry up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aarondietz (Jan 25, 2014)

2014 sb-95


----------



## LUW (May 4, 2011)

Ride on the Concrete Serpent this morning:


----------



## evilbeat (Apr 23, 2015)

My 2013 Trek Wahoo


----------



## EOS_ (Dec 16, 2012)

bdcheung, nice bike. I want to get superfly 2014 or 2015 (since they changed the frame design) the 2015 Superfly 8 I like the most, really nice color combination and component selection. But please, get a normal 29er rear mud block, that one looks horrible


----------



## klord1 (Apr 12, 2015)

Niner RIP 9


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

klord1 said:


> Niner RIP 9


Wow. Those old models were steep and short up front.


----------



## bdcheung (Jan 6, 2009)

EOS_ said:


> bdcheung, nice bike. I want to get superfly 2014 or 2015 (since they changed the frame design) the 2015 Superfly 8 I like the most, really nice color combination and component selection. But please, get a normal 29er rear mud block, that one looks horrible


Thanks! And no worries, the mudguard has been removed.


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## lencho (Jan 19, 2011)

Niner RIP 9


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

On-One Scandal SS


----------



## quazimofo (Dec 17, 2014)

*My CUBE @ Meadowlark Park NY*


----------



## pseudomugil (Mar 23, 2015)

my Jamis Durango Sport with a manitou Marvel comp fork


----------



## skey44 (Dec 8, 2011)

Me and my BMC SF02 at Daniel Ridge waterfall in Pisgah. This bike really shreds. This trip inspired me to go all in with a 140mm fork, 11s drivetrain, and wider carbon wheels with some chunky rubber! 
Cheers, 
Scott


----------



## time229er (Oct 30, 2013)

*same old bike...*

just trying out a new camera...


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Jammertime (Aug 14, 2014)

*'15 Kahuna DL*

Same pic from the Kona Forum. Got it last fall, finally got around to taking pictures!


----------



## omegasupreme (Oct 7, 2011)

New steed after being away from the mountain bike world for quite sometime, but wanted to get back into it after recently moving to Northern California. Don't mind the steer tube and stem, those will be cut and swapped. Can't wait to rip.


----------



## EddieS (Jan 28, 2015)

bdcheung said:


> Long time roadie and cyclocrosser who finally got a mountain bike. 2015 Trek Superfly 8, literally the most fun I've ever had on a bike!


Great bike, I am thinking this one will be my next. How much does it weight?

I went to my local LBS last night but they do not have it yet.


----------



## jmchapple (Jan 20, 2008)

*Here is mine I got in January*

Around 25lbs as it sits. Also my first mtb and it is a blast.


----------



## BRIAN0327 (Apr 19, 2015)

*first and last 29er hardtail*









this is the best 29er hardtail I could build on my budget, it rides like a small tank, totally happy with this one!

hussefelt, iodine, xt, zee180's , plus.


----------



## quazimofo (Dec 17, 2014)

sweet jesus that is one sweet ride. Most aesthetically compact-ish short tiny frames usually turn me off but this is something id love to have! What does this frame run? You can pm me...


----------



## bdcheung (Jan 6, 2009)

EddieS said:


> Great bike, I am thinking this one will be my next. How much does it weight?
> 
> I went to my local LBS last night but they do not have it yet.


26.48 pounds as pictured, without the beaver tail. Rides great!


----------



## EddieS (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks so much, I am saving then for that then.


----------



## jryanpc (Apr 11, 2015)

*Norco Bigfoot Fat Bike Frame 29er Conversion*


----------



## Jayson44 (Aug 12, 2005)

my bianchi last weekend:










J.


----------



## iron57 (Apr 22, 2015)

Got this last year, the upgrading has begun. I lurk this forum and regret that I didn't go FS, and then take this sweet bike for a ride, resulting in no regrets whatsoever. Love this thing. Giant XTC Composite.


----------



## vik61 (Nov 6, 2010)

My 2015 race bike.


----------



## tcaprare (May 11, 2015)

*2012 Niner EMD*

My 2012 Niner EMD


----------



## Codyistruth (Apr 29, 2015)

*2015 Trek Marlin 29er*

*My project that no one supports. Haha![/B*


----------



## Ross1200 (Mar 27, 2014)

My nearly built parkwood.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlpineNate (Jul 21, 2014)

2013 Salsa Horsetheif 2


----------



## Gnatz (May 15, 2015)

*2015 Norco Storm 9.2*


----------



## newenglandrocks (Dec 5, 2006)

*Just went full 29er*









I decided to ditch the 26 inch bikes and replace them with two 29ers this year.

Spot Rocker hardtail belt driven single speed and full carbon newest technology Ibis full suspension.


----------



## Thorjensen (Jun 4, 2013)

My freshly built

Commencal Meta HT Trail 29'er


----------



## charliel7 (May 11, 2011)

*Lapierre XR Team 929 with Carbon XLR Lefty Conversion*

Just finished the first stage of my new Lapierre build! Rides very quick and is 10.7kg for an XL frame. Very happy with those numbers. A couple grand more will get it sub 10Kg's. XTR bits, Project 321 Hubs, new Stans Arch EX rims, carbon railed Fizik saddle, Easton carbon bars, 3T stem, Crank Brothers eggbeaters.


----------



## csimon (Apr 14, 2014)

She's out and about in Mass yesterday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarinCRO (Jul 31, 2013)

My newly assembled custom Stevens Sonora ES.

Full XT with Giant P-TRX1 UST wheels and Reba.

Not too concerned about the weight, but should be sub 10kg, probably around 9.5kg.

Still need to shorten brake lines and change bottle cage


----------



## ILLEST (Apr 12, 2014)

*MY Oh so Fresh 2016 Stumpy 29er*








Will have maiden voyage tomorrow


----------



## Enrique Silva (May 25, 2015)

*My Stumpjumper Ht Expert 2015, XTR M9000*


----------



## K_Hill (May 25, 2015)

*2014 Raleigh Talus 29 Comp RIGID*

*21.6lbs*

Size: Medium
Saddle: Full Carbon
Seat post: Exotic Carbon
Handlebars: FSA K-Force
Stem: KALLOY UNO
Fork: On-One Carbon
Rear Derailer: Deore M592 Shadow
Cassette:11-34 XTR
Chain: KMC
Chain ring: 32T Raceface
Cranks: Deore M951 Hollow
Pedals: Shimano PD-M520
Shifter: Alivio
Brakes: Shimano BL-M395
Grips: Crank Brothers Cobalt Foam
Wheels: Stan's Race Gold
Rotors: AiRotors 160mm front and back
Front tire: Specialized Purgatory
Back tire: Specialized Ground Control


----------



## Doug_J (Oct 5, 2009)

*Breezer Supercell, fresh out of the box*










On it's maiden voyage:


----------



## Royale_With_Cheese (Feb 14, 2014)

2014 Spesh Enduro Expert


----------



## sirius156 (Apr 17, 2011)

What a spot!!!!!


----------



## Ulysses-31 (Sep 2, 2013)

Yelli Screamy time!


----------



## Machianera (Feb 5, 2011)

Doug_J said:


> On it's maiden voyage:


 Looks great. How do you like it?


----------



## wgnDrvr (Nov 12, 2010)

EVIL The Following


----------



## wickedmtb (Mar 11, 2012)

*Felt Virtue Nine 1.*

Newest build to the fleet


----------



## Slowupfundown (May 28, 2015)

picked this up earlier this year for when I dont hit the super tech trails. 
Airborne Seeker, 
VP VX trail pedals
40mm stem
700mm carbon handlebars en route
32 tooth 1x raceface chainring en route

so far I'm enjoying the bike, takes some getting used to compared to my super slack FS 26er


----------



## Trumbo44 (Mar 25, 2015)

*2015 Trek X-Cal 8 , 23" frame*


----------



## jgarland1987 (May 24, 2015)

*Just picked up a few days ago Rockhopper 29*


----------



## Dr_Ryan (Apr 20, 2009)

*Rip9 RDO*

So far I have 5 rides on my Rip9 RDO. I'm getting quicker on it every ride. I got one Hell of a Deal from Pricepoint that I could not pass up.

2014 Blue Rip9 RDO
2016 Fox 34 140mm Fork
Reynolds R29 AM wheel set
Continental Mountain King II tires.
Shimano SLX cranks, Front Derailleur
Shimano XT Rear Derailleur
Easton Haven Carbon Bars
Hayes Gram Carbon Brakes 
Cytoe Guard 
Clear All Mountain Style frame protection
WTB VALCON SLT carbon saddle
Dropper Seatpost in the near Future


----------



## Jays200 (Jan 14, 2015)

Starting to get set up for knocking off some of the Munda Biddi. Over 1000kms from Perth to Albany
Home - The Munda Biddi Trail Foundation

Furry besties in shot are "fatdog" (Poppy) and "skinny dog" (Chloe - Whippet) They love smelling the bike after an adventure.


----------



## daarlo (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## gday (Apr 22, 2015)

*Haro FLC Pro 2015 29er*

Enjoying my first Hardtail since 2002.


----------



## psyco (Oct 10, 2013)

*New build*

Niner Air R RDO custom


----------



## I AM CANADIAN (May 20, 2014)

vik61 said:


> My 2015 race bike.


Lovin' it.....:thumbsup:


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

ozzybmx said:


> Picture update, swapped the ENVE XC wheels for a set of Nextie 30mm wheels.


one helluva a ride..


----------



## Psycho1 (Aug 26, 2014)

psyco said:


> Niner Air R RDO custom


Nice bike, that is a nice looking bike


----------



## Rustee (Jun 3, 2015)

My 40th birthday present. It was worth the wait..


----------



## HAL 9000 (Apr 4, 2008)

Newest toy 2015 S-Works Epic World Cup


----------



## Ta87 (Sep 16, 2014)

Damn! Some gorgeous bikes in here!


----------



## Ross1200 (Mar 27, 2014)

Been out on the trails with her a few times now and she is an absolute beauty.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darksoul (Apr 27, 2014)

yelliscreamy on air....


----------



## EddieS (Jan 28, 2015)

Darksoul said:


> View attachment 993655
> 
> 
> yelliscreamy on air....


 Great shot!


----------



## Darksoul (Apr 27, 2014)

EddieS said:


> Great shot!


thanks


----------



## hectorrreyes (Nov 28, 2011)




----------



## joesrepsol (Mar 30, 2009)

*2014 Niner Jet 9 RDO carbon*

Just upgraded to carbon rims, don't have pic yet. But great bike/components.

2014 Niner Jet 9 RDO
Fox 120mm Talas
Stan's Arch EX wheelset (Industry 9 hubs)
Schwalbe Racing Ralph/Nobby Nic tires
SRAM XX1 drivetrain
Thomson Masterpiece setpost
Ergon SME3 sadlle
Niner RDO stem
ENVE Riser carbon bars
Shimano XT brakes/rotors
Crank Bros Candy 3 pedals


----------



## andersjohanson (Mar 7, 2015)

*Evil Bikes The Following*

Risen from the dead and far above all else!
Another Following, finally out and about the island of Lidingö in Sweden.

Specs:

- Evil The Following, size M (murder black)
- Rock Shox Pike RCT3 Fork
- SRAM XX1Trigger & XX1 Horizon Derailleur
- SRAM XG-1199 Casette + PC-XX1 Chain
- SRAM XX1 Crankset
- Truvativ GPX Team BB
- SRAM/Avid XX1 Brake Set w/ Avid HSX 180 mm rotors
- WTB Silverado Saddle
- Evil Lock-on Grips
- 3T Eryx Team Handlebar, 640 mm
- 3T Doric Team Seatpost
- Mavic Crossmax SL 2015 Wheelset
- Back Tyre: Maxxis Ardent Race 29x2,20
- Front Tyre: Maxxis Highroller II Exo 29x2,3
- 3T MTB Stem
- Specialized Boomslang Flat Pedals


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## sirius156 (Apr 17, 2011)

*upgrade jet nine rdo cant wait to ride.....*


----------



## sirius156 (Apr 17, 2011)

*angle de vue.*


----------



## sirius156 (Apr 17, 2011)

Looooooove
it


----------



## Fab' (Aug 30, 2004)

Titus Fireline Evo 29 Ti, Monts du Lyonnais, France.


Fab'


----------



## sirius156 (Apr 17, 2011)

salut alors elle est bien cette selle finalement??


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

*Stormy day on Thunder Mountain*


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Where is that, Brent?


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

Thunder Mountain Trail, just West of Bryce Canyon National Park. From the trailhead in Red Canyon.

Here's one from Captain Ahab in Moab...


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Nice. I'll be out that way soon. My wife's cousin is a manager for a guide company in Zion; we try to get out to UT whenever we get a chance.


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

I recommend riding Thunder Mountain if you have the chance. I rode from Red Canyon trailhead out and back. If you like tech climbing, this is the route I recommend, otherwise you can make a loop using a paved path along the highway for the route up. Or shuttle by road, I guess. The whole Red Canyon/Bryce area is worthy of a stop with the family.


----------



## carlthomsen (Jun 13, 2014)

Surly KM '09 loving it.


----------



## sirius156 (Apr 17, 2011)

*in woods*

Finished


----------



## Darksoul (Apr 27, 2014)

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I9505 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Mungusaurus (Jun 11, 2015)

Breezer Supercell Pro XL.


----------



## caRpetbomBer (Jul 13, 2013)

Fox 36 forks next upgrade. First full suspension bike. What have i got into lol.


----------



## sirius156 (Apr 17, 2011)

*in woods*

Hiiiiii from here


----------



## 274898 (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## Darksoul (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Doug_J (Oct 5, 2009)

My first 29er. Loving it so far!


----------



## GrekoGecko (Jun 14, 2015)

*El Mariachi SS '15*

Hey! I'm new in this forum and wanted to share with you my El Mar SS model '15.

Here are a few pics of my brand new baby:









Gotta love the handle bar:








Salsa's logo looks so good in metal:








Woohoo, no tubes = no flats!:








Also feels comfy for 2 mile commute:








Can't complain about the breaks:








Any recommendations on the gear ratio would be appreciated.


----------



## gpgalanis (Apr 7, 2015)

Returning back to 29ers after a 2 years brake.


----------



## Nefariousd (May 1, 2015)

*Nicolai Helius TB Pinion*


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

GrekoGecko said:


> Hey! I'm new in this forum and wanted to share with you my El Mar SS model '15.
> 
> Here are a few pics of my brand new baby:
> 
> ...


Well done! Enjoy!!!


----------



## K_Hill (May 25, 2015)

New Bike. Felt Nine Solo, 18lbs 10oz with heavy crankset.

Size: Medium
Saddle: Full Carbon
Seat post: Exotic Carbon
Handlebars: FSA K-Force
Stem: KALLOY UNO
Fork: Niner Carbon
Chain: KMC X9SL
Chain ring: 32T Raceface
Cranks: Sugino Impel 250
Pedals: Crank Brothers Candy 1
Brakes: Shimano XTR 975
Grips: Crank Brothers Cobalt Foam
Wheels: Stan's Race Gold
Rotors: AiRotors 160mm front and back
Front tire: Specialized Purgatory
Back tire: Specialized Ground Control


----------



## Bootscraper (Feb 21, 2013)

2013 Carve Comp 29er


----------



## Ronald19 (Jun 19, 2015)

Norzagaray River..:thumbsup:


----------



## Ronald19 (Jun 19, 2015)

nice view and nice bike!


----------



## Riggers1973 (Jun 15, 2015)

*My ride*









Scott Spark 930 2014 Carbon

Upgrades:
XT drivetrain (front derailleur XTR)
Mavic Crossmax SLR (29") with Maxxis Ardent LUST (Tubeless)
Raceface Next carbon bar
Enve carbon seatpost

Wish list:
Carbon stem
XTR brakes

Having to do upgrades as initial price of bike was hard enough for wife to deal with.


----------



## EddieS (Jan 28, 2015)

Riggers1973 said:


> View attachment 997595
> 
> 
> Scott Spark 930 2014 Carbon
> ...


nice bike!


----------



## dolanc (Jun 22, 2015)

*Kona Raijin*

Raijin on the NUT in Oregon and Bigwood in Ireland

18" Ti Frame
Thompson 50mm Stem
Thompson Seatpost
Gobi Fizik Saddle
XTR Drivetrain & Brakes
XT Pedals
Easton Havoc 750mm Carbon Bar
Renthal Grips
Pancenti Rims on Hope Pro2 Evo Hubs
High Roller 2 Front, Crossmark Rear


----------



## konanige (Jun 20, 2015)

*on-one codeine*

First 29er. I think its trying to kill me


----------



## stubs (Aug 20, 2007)

Been a while since I had a full suss and my back and my right knee love it.

Trek by Stuart, on Flickr


----------



## mike_yorkpa (Jun 23, 2015)

First real bike, my last was a $200 Nishiki from *****

2016 XCal 9


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)




----------



## Riggers1973 (Jun 15, 2015)

Cheers!


----------



## Back2MTB (Jun 4, 2014)

dolanc said:


> Raijin on the NUT in Oregon and Bigwood in Ireland
> 
> 18" Ti Frame
> Thompson 50mm Stem
> ...


Ok, I give up I'm buying a raijin.


----------



## sirius156 (Apr 17, 2011)

*update NINER lefty*

nice place, dirt water


----------



## DirtDobber04 (Jun 1, 2015)

mike_yorkpa said:


> First real bike, my last was a $200 Nishiki from *****
> 
> 2016 XCal 9


I just picked up the same bike last week from the LBS. Love the flat black and colors.


----------



## SKFLOW (Jun 23, 2007)

2015 Matt White/Green RIP9 RDO Medium (a.k.a. "Vanilla Ice")







Pike RCT3 150mm 46 offset / stock Fox CTD
M9000 11-speed XTR w/1x NW Hope 30t on M970 XTR Crank / XTR Pedals
Chris King / ZTR Arch / DT Supercomp
Hans Dampf Trailstar 2.35 front / Nobby Nic 2.25 rear / Homebrew sealant
Magura Marta w/183 front and 160 rear
Cane Creek 40 / Syntace F109 60mm / ENVE Sweep 700mm / Ergon GA1 EVO
WTB Silverado Team / Niner RDO Kermit Green 30.9
3M Clear Tape / Cytoe Lower Guard / Dr. Beasleys Matte Paint Sealant

(Cross-post from Niner forum)


----------



## charmon2 (Jun 6, 2005)

Remedy 8 29'er, stock...for now


----------



## sirius156 (Apr 17, 2011)

hi man trough this post i see an oregon spot im living in paris i serach for swap houses to discover new trails with my wife and kids do you know any issue with your country? i mean oregon ica n send you pics of our house. 
jerome


----------



## TxXDS (Mar 15, 2015)

My baby, I cant express how enjoyable it is to ride. 2013 Karate Monkey frame I just acquired this month.

Built it from the frame up. Link here to the post about the build.


----------



## joesrepsol (Mar 30, 2009)

*2014 Niner Jet 9 RDO*

2014 Niner Jet 9 RDO (Large)
Industry 9 Torch Hubs
CX-Ray Spokes
Light-Bicycles 35mm carbon rims
Shimano XT brakes
Fox Talas 29er fork
SRAM XX1 drivetrain (32t chainring)
Crank Bros Candy 3 Pedal
Thomson Masterpiece seatpost
Ergon SME-2 Pro Saddle
Enve Riser 720mm carbon bars
Niner RDO Stem (90mm)
Schwalble Racing Ralph/Nobby Nic

25lbs 1oz as pictured.


----------



## pattongb (Jun 5, 2011)

This bike is amazing to ride and looks badass on top of it.


----------



## wab1234 (Jun 24, 2015)

*My "Made on the Shore" Ride*

Design by me on Bikecad and built by Whishart.com - Fillet Brazed - black pearl paint by Toxic Design Labs
HA - 67
SA - 73
Fork - 140-115mm RS Revelation RLT3 
Wheels - Easton EC90 XC
RS Reverb Dropper
Drivetrain - XX1 42-10 - XTR 985 - 30 tooth Wolf Components
Easton Havok Carbon Flat Bar 
Chromag Ranger 50mm stem
XTR Brakes (race)


----------



## andreysalad (Oct 31, 2013)

On-One Inbred 29er from Russia


----------



## tyder (Aug 27, 2012)

wab1234 said:


> Design by me on Bikecad and built by Whishart.com - Fillet Brazed - black pearl paint by Toxic Design Labs
> HA - 67
> SA - 73
> Fork - 140-115mm RS Revelation RLT3
> ...


very nice


----------



## kidglove13 (Dec 6, 2013)

Chi Carbon Rocket

Way better than I could have ever hoped for.


----------



## Mergetrio (Jul 16, 2012)

I traded my Cannondale Trail SL3 (front suspension/hard tail/26er) to a 29er today: 2014 Cannondale Trigger 29 4! The main reason was that, here in the Northeast (NJ), the trails are laden with jagged rocks. I got the Trail SL3 to get more into mountain biking without shelling out a fortune. Recent rides and, especially, on descents I realized that I could really use a full suspension bike. And, I further realized that with my limited skill set 29er definitely rolls over these jagged rocks much better after several test rides.

Here are some pics:


----------



## pattongb (Jun 5, 2011)

Mergetrio said:


> I traded my Cannondale Trail SL3 (front suspension/hard tail/26er) to a 29er today: 2014 Cannondale Trigger 29 4! The main reason was that, here in the Northeast (NJ), the trails are laden with jagged rocks. I got the Trail SL3 to get more into mountain biking without shelling out a fortune. Recent rides and, especially, on descents I realized that I could really use a full suspension bike. And, I further realized that with my limited skill set 29er definitely rolls over these jagged rocks much better after several test rides.
> 
> Here are some pics:


Congrats! Such an awesome looking bike! I wanted one this spring but couldnt come up with the cash.


----------



## Mergetrio (Jul 16, 2012)

pattongb said:


> Congrats! Such an awesome looking bike! I wanted one this spring but couldnt come up with the cash.


Big sale on it - check LBS or REI!


----------



## soarftb (May 18, 2015)

*Scott Scale 960*

Just picked up a Scott Scale 960 2014 at my LBS today. Test ride and the 1 mile ride home to my apartment was great. I haven't tried it on the trails yet but I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## PoPo (May 16, 2011)




----------



## Bori718 (Jul 9, 2015)

Nice bike I have the GT peace 29r it's a kook ride first time riding a single speed


----------



## usfpaul82 (May 12, 2015)

My new baby is a 2014 Scott Genius 940. Bought it new in box and made the following upgrades so far.

Reverb Stealth Dropper
RaceFace 35mm carbon Next Bar
RaceFace 35mm Turbine Stem
Extra Chunky ESI Grips

On to do list:
Switch to 1x10 with RaceFace Turbine Cinch Crankset
Go Tubeless
Upgrade to XT rear shifter

Any other suggestions??


----------



## ZEROUNO (Jun 7, 2015)

*My Zeroing Ambizione*


----------



## minh (May 23, 2004)

my first carbon bike and first full suspension since 1998. 2015 Santa Cruz Tallboy.


----------



## Awshucks (Apr 14, 2013)

ZEROUNO said:


> View attachment 1000840
> View attachment 1000841


That is a SWEET bike!


----------



## soarftb (May 18, 2015)

minh said:


> my first carbon bike and first full suspension since 1998. 2015 Santa Cruz Tallboy.


Nice rig. That must be a small frame, those wheels look ginormous.


----------



## minh (May 23, 2004)

soarftb said:


> Nice rig. That must be a small frame, those wheels look ginormous.


thanks! actually it's a medium.


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

Pivot 429sl "large" with Onyx hubs, Derby rims red Sapim CX Ray spokes and custom painted xx1 crack arms


----------



## liv2_mountain_bike (Nov 7, 2011)

*New Intense Carbine (L)*

Upgraded from my older Niner WFO9 to this carbon Intense Carbine a couple months ago. Very fast bike!


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

I just a new Niner WFO, I really like it a lot. Maybe more than my Pivot 429sl. I here great things about the Intense bikes!!


----------



## liv2_mountain_bike (Nov 7, 2011)

I've always liked the way Intense bikes ride for my style. The Niner WFO was the same way, but the older ones ('12 & '13) climbed really well too since they weren't so laid back and low slung. Liked the last Pivot Mach6 I rode, but way too much money for me. That 429sl is a keeper! I got a steal on this carbine frame (new), so that made the decision very easy!


----------



## ZEROUNO (Jun 7, 2015)

Awshucks said:


> That is a SWEET bike!


Thanks bro, is made with passion!


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

Just built today.. 2016 Trek Fuel EX9. Even riding down the street it feels tighter than my '14 model.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

driver bob said:


> Just built today.. 2016 Trek Fuel EX9. Even riding down the street it feels tighter than my '14 model.
> 
> View attachment 1001441


That new EX9 looks sick. Enjoy!


----------



## Vincec79 (Oct 26, 2013)

Here's a quick pic of my 2013 Giant Trance X 29er in its current state. Only things that are standard are the frame itself and the rear shock


----------



## Mergetrio (Jul 16, 2012)

In the elements.


----------



## vikz (Aug 29, 2013)

Got some upgrades..SLX Groupo..Continental gatorskin 32's..and coming soon *Rock Shox XC 30 TK 1-1/8" Med Coil 29er MTB Bike Disc Suspension Fork 100mm NEW*


----------



## distant02 (Mar 1, 2012)

Rockhopper 29er with some upgrades.. Éclat pedals, Charge Spoon saddle, Oury grips, Raceface handlebar, Maxxis 2.2 ardent race/ikon tires, Rockshox Sid xx...


----------



## vikz (Aug 29, 2013)

More pics.


----------



## vikz (Aug 29, 2013)

Wheelset from manila


----------



## hendrawan (Jul 11, 2015)

driver bob said:


> Just built today.. 2016 Trek Fuel EX9. Even riding down the street it feels tighter than my '14 model.
> 
> View attachment 1001441


Looking so good with 2016 model. Ride and enjoy


----------



## salvo702 (Jun 17, 2015)

2015 Kona Taro


----------



## Northstar01 (May 24, 2014)

*Trek Remedy 8 29*

Here is my very first Trek I picked up... awesome bike so far!


----------



## brent701 (Sep 17, 2012)

Newest member to the fleet. 
2016 Trek Fuel EX 9 
Still waiting for my seat to get in.


----------



## farmdog (Jul 15, 2015)

dgw7000 said:


> Pivot 429sl "large" with Onyx hubs, Derby rims red Sapim CX Ray spokes and custom painted xx1 crack arms


Wow...beautiful bike.


----------



## sirius156 (Apr 17, 2011)

Wait and not sit.


----------



## mattnz (Jun 4, 2014)

driver bob said:


> Just built today.. 2016 Trek Fuel EX9. Even riding down the street it feels tighter than my '14 model.
> 
> View attachment 1001441


Is this the model with the 130mm fork? Is so what is the Head Angle? the trek site only quotes the Head Angle at 120mm as being 68.8*. I guess it only makes 0.5* difference but it would be good to know.


----------



## ajjrsons (Jul 15, 2015)

*SC Highball hardtail*

New to MTBR forum.. Just built up this SC '15 CC Highball. 22.5lbs in my current 2x10 setup. shown here in my urban assault commuter tires and xtr 44t crank (not the best pic lighting!)


----------



## Seankramer7.62 (Jun 1, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spdu4ia (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## DirtDobber04 (Jun 1, 2015)

Here is my new 2016 Trek X-Caliber 9 and that's my daughters Gary Fisher 26". Love this new Trek. We were getting ready to hit the trail at our local MTB park.


----------



## R-P (Mar 11, 2015)

My Niner WFO...


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

R-P said:


> My Niner WFO...


Nice WFO, how are you like the bike and the 38mm LB wheels?


----------



## R-P (Mar 11, 2015)

Coming from a Spez Camber29, now I can finally JUMP! The WFO feels better the more I push it through the rough stuff. The front is a little light on steep ascents, but wih the Pike DPA it really helps to drop the front end going steep uphill. I think it climbs just as well as the Camber.
It is also fun to have a bike that is very uncommon here in Sweden. 
The LB 38s stiffens up the bike and adds extra width and volume to the tires which I think is great.
Good luck with your WFO, I know you have one on its way!


----------



## cdn11 (Nov 18, 2009)

Here's my first build. Finally done!
2014 Salsa Spearfish


----------



## caad4rep (Sep 7, 2011)

Got my new whip built up and ready to go.

Twin Six Standard Ti. I've been switching back and forth between rigid and a SID fork this year but for the initial build I'm going rigid.

Can't wait to get it dirty!


----------



## unclethunder (Jan 21, 2015)

*On-One Parkwood*

Just Built this up today!









such steezzeee


----------



## vikz (Aug 29, 2013)

Got my rockshox XC30 installed,just waiting for my white oversized Handle bars and she is done..Maybe..


----------



## losiracer10 (May 18, 2015)

Heres my 3 29ers i ride

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## blak_byke (Jun 21, 2006)

On One Inbred...sans grips


----------



## Martin0001 (Jul 16, 2015)

cool~


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

unclethunder said:


> Just Built this up today!
> 
> View attachment 1002933
> 
> ...


Nice stable of On*One's


----------



## blak_byke (Jun 21, 2006)

caad4rep said:


> Got my new whip built up and ready to go.
> 
> Twin Six Standard Ti. I've been switching back and forth between rigid and a SID fork this year but for the initial build I'm going rigid.
> 
> ...


I love the look of this!!


----------



## spartan23 (Jun 14, 2004)

*2015 Scalpel Carbon Team*

2015 Scalpel 29er Carbon Team- just picked her up 
Love everything about the build right out of the box :thumbsup:-


----------



## spartan23 (Jun 14, 2004)

double post :madman:


----------



## jpaa (Oct 2, 2014)

Hi

I changed my old Stumpy2014 to the Stumpy2016:


----------



## pattongb (Jun 5, 2011)

cdn11 said:


> Here's my first build. Finally done!
> 2014 Salsa Spearfish


Oh Hell Yes!!


----------



## sevenzero (Sep 8, 2005)




----------



## padrefan1982 (Mar 2, 2005)

My 'new-to-me' Banshee Phantom. More or less perfect right now!


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

New to me (also) Transition Bandit 29...

Took off 125mm Reverb and put my 100mm eTen on it (so my feet can reach the pedals)...

Put some flats on it, but - it came with clipless, might be time to invest in some shoes.

Need to shorten chain, prior owner ran uber long chain to avoid small+big cog and big+small cog.

Running 2.4 Ardents tubeless... Rear tyre needs replaced - so have ordered Ikon 2.35. Hoping it's not wider than the Ardent!?

Likely go 1x sometime in the not too distant future 32(f) up to 40(t) out back... either that or oval 32t ring...

Eventually, green - grips, pedals, stem...

-------------------------------------
Opinions are like A-holes... everybody 
has one & they're usually full of...??


----------



## SRRD-RacinG (Sep 12, 2014)

_*Not mine, but took this Specialized Rockhopper Expert out for a test ride. Not a bad bike. *_


----------



## venzboard (Nov 12, 2008)

My first.. and probably my last 29er


----------



## Fairbanks007 (Sep 5, 2009)

My bike, Squirrel, sizing up her latest challenge.


----------



## borbntm (May 4, 2011)

My 2015 Santa Cruz Highball Carbon CC


----------



## brent701 (Sep 17, 2012)

2016 Trek Fuel EX 9 29er 
1st time taking it out on the trails. Fun bike. best 29er I have had yet


----------



## YORK25 (Mar 13, 2013)

Well here she is love this bike


----------



## cameden (Aug 28, 2013)

first real test ride tomorrow.......


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## AngryElf (Feb 12, 2014)

*2013 Marin XC8*

2013 Marin XC8


----------



## ECR (Sep 25, 2013)

*Muru Mungo 29+*

21lbs as shown including pedals and bottle cage

















I could fit a 48t Raceface Cinch on this 1x11 drivetrain if such an animal existed, but I had to settle for the 36t which is largest available. Trick is to reverse the chainring to clear the chainstay. This increases the chainline a little which is better in my opinion. I get much more use out of the smaller cogs than the larger cogs on the cassette and now there is less chain offset when riding in smaller cogs.









This bike has been nearly two years in the making, but patience has it's rewards.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Stripped my Pre-Production Prime frame and cleaned it up with some steel wool, was intending to get it PCd, but now not so sure, may just get new decals and leave the Matte/Lustre finish.


----------



## AngryElf (Feb 12, 2014)

Don't do anything to it! That bike looks great!


----------



## cdn11 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lynx, the bike looks great!!


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm a fan of raw, unpolished alu. Looks great Lynx!


----------



## Fuzzwardo (Oct 16, 2013)

I agree, looks great.


----------



## In the pink (Jul 18, 2015)

Taking my new Cannondale Trail 6 on vacation. Put 50 miles on her this week.


----------



## sirius156 (Apr 17, 2011)

*niner upgrade*







Little upgrade with ENVE WHEELS. But sorry its not an action picture....


----------



## jcarsen (Jul 30, 2015)

Just got her yesterday! Trek X-Caliber 9 all stock except for the Legends flats.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dos Equis (Jul 30, 2015)

OpenCycle frame with Lauf fork


----------



## losiracer10 (May 18, 2015)

Dos Equis said:


> OpenCycle frame with Lauf fork


That thing is wicked how does it ride?

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dos Equis (Jul 30, 2015)

Thanks!..it's light and awesome to ride here in florida trails


----------



## jcarsen (Jul 30, 2015)

Just picked her up. 2015 Trek X-Caliber. All stock (besides legends amx pedals) and no where near as fancy as most of these but I haven't ridden in 15 yrs. So she should be fun.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## thxboy (Jul 26, 2010)

My new best friend....


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

Dos Equis said:


> OpenCycle frame with Lauf fork


saw this on Aj's fb page , they hooked you up ! hope to see you on the trails :thumbsup:


----------



## Tuananh (Feb 21, 2008)

*Moots Mooto-X YBB 29er 10th Anniversary Limited Edition*
















Moots Mooto-X YBB 29er 10th Anniversary Limited Edition


----------



## losiracer10 (May 18, 2015)

Tuananh said:


> View attachment 1005830
> 
> View attachment 1005831
> 
> ...


Love it how do u like those wheels

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuananh (Feb 21, 2008)

losiracer10 said:


> Love it how do u like those wheels
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


Six years old "EDGE"/ENVE rims on Chris Kings and DT Aerolites! I wouldn't have it any other way!


----------



## Dos Equis (Jul 30, 2015)

johnD said:


> saw this on Aj's fb page , they hooked you up ! hope to see you on the trails :thumbsup:


Thanks johnd..awesome job by AJ's....hope the rain stops so i can enjoy the trails  take care


----------



## stephenbautista (Aug 4, 2015)

I'm new to the forums. I just got my new rig last week and took it out for my first ride yesterday. Nothing big though just a simple fire road ascent and descent to break in the disc brakes. Its a Specialized Crave 29.


----------



## Jroc108 (Aug 2, 2015)

My Scott Aspect 950


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

*Salsa Horsethief*

Talk about a bike with forgiving handling traits...makes me feel like a hero. Only one short ride in the bike park so far, but super fun.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

brentos said:


> Talk about a bike with forgiving handling traits...makes me feel like a hero. Only one short ride in the bike park so far, but super fun.
> 
> View attachment 1006520


Is that replacing or supplementing the Genius, Brent?


----------



## Back2MTB (Jun 4, 2014)

brentos said:


> Talk about a bike with forgiving handling traits...makes me feel like a hero. Only one short ride in the bike park so far, but super fun.
> 
> View attachment 1006520


That sure is purdy...


----------



## Rusty7s (Jul 25, 2015)

First decent bike, first post?

Polygon siskiu 7.0 29er


----------



## Rusty7s (Jul 25, 2015)

Double post, sorry lol


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

Le Duke said:


> Is that replacing or supplementing the Genius, Brent?


It's a replacement. Only one ride, but so far so good. Swapped all the parts over.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Next question: how much does it weigh?


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

stephenbautista said:


> I'm new to the forums. I just got my new rig last week and took it out for my first ride yesterday. Nothing big though just a simple fire road ascent and descent to break in the disc brakes. Its a Specialized Crave 29.
> View attachment 1006360


nice bike !

what year and model is that , I've never seen one with that fork ?


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

Le Duke said:


> Next question: how much does it weigh?


Haven't weighed it yet, but the frame, brake adapter, and added cable are 1/2 lb over the genius. So it should be 23.5 lb in marathon race trim (M50, Thunder Burt 2.25 SS, ENVE seatpost), and 25.75 lb in Enduro/Trail mode as pictured (M60, 800g tires, Reverb 150mm dropper). It does seem to ride lighter than the Genius, and is a more tossable and predictable. My initial impression is that it will be my favorite suspension bike to date, and if you haven't ridden one, it's worth finding one to check out. I'll PM you my ride impressions after I get more time on it. Don't be afraid to send me a reminder.


----------



## TonyPoz (Jun 21, 2015)

Here's my 29er...






2015 Stache 8.


----------



## stephenbautista (Aug 4, 2015)

Thanks. Its a Specialized Crave 29, 2015. When I was shopping for the bike I had no idea how much the Med cockpit stretched me out. I also didnt know that there were so few Sml 29r's. The fork is a basic XC30...80MM since its a Sml as the Med are 100MM. I don't really care as long as it rides good. I've taken it out a couple of times and its great but getting used to the slightly wider turning radius. I'm also breaking in new Candy's as I'm used to the straight Egg Beaters. All I can say is at the moment, its fast. Its going to be a good base for me to upgrade the components later. The only downer for me is it comes stock with Tektro Gemini Hydraulic's and I'm not a big fan of Tektro but on the other hand I've never had hydraulic's either. So far the stopping power is crazy strong. Will see how they hold up.


----------



## cam3ron (Aug 2, 2015)

tbh one of my favs so far buddy! happy ridin!


----------



## Bay1 (Jan 19, 2014)

Brentos that's Very nice


----------



## losiracer10 (May 18, 2015)

Just got them both cleaned up ready for up north this weekend

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

losiracer10 said:


> Just got them both cleaned up ready for up north this weekend
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


2 Specialized Cambers?


----------



## losiracer10 (May 18, 2015)

Camber comp and a stump jumper

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bicyclelist (Sep 5, 2006)

*Niner Jet 9 RDO*

I'm just waiting on my wheels, should be here Monday. I'm getting the Specialized Traverse Fattie SL's, 30mm internal width. Also, this is my first 29er (besides my Fargo).


----------



## losiracer10 (May 18, 2015)

CoppellStereo said:


> I'm just waiting on my wheels, should be here Monday. I'm getting the Specialized Traverse Fattie SL's, 30mm internal width. Also, this is my first 29er (besides my Fargo).
> 
> View attachment 1006989


Nice congrats thats ine sexy bike

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## tuenni (Sep 11, 2014)

This is my 2014 Camber Evo
Parts changed from stock:
Reverb 125 mm, NC17 Sudpin S-III Pro Pedals, Deore M-615 Brakes with 180/180 mm rotors, 3T 780 mm riser bar, 3T 55 mm stem


----------



## si2046 (Aug 9, 2015)

My Trek Superfly 9.8 X1 2015


----------



## kevin_S_08 (May 21, 2015)

Build Specs:

Frame: Fresh powdercoated 17" Redline Monocog (2008 i believe)
Fork: Stock
Graphics: 1980 Redline Proline
Bottom Bracket: New Shimano UN-55
Headset: New FSA The Pig
Crankset: Redline SS (hand polished)
Stem: Redline 80mm (hand polished)
Bars: Ritchey Riser Comp
Grips: New Targus Rubber/Leather
Brakes: Avid Juicy Seven (Freshly Bled)
Seatpost: New Kallot 400mm
Seatpost clamp: New Salsa chrome
Cog: New 16t Shimano
Chainring: New FSA 34t
Wheelset: Stock Alex DH19/Redline Hubs (serviced and trued)
Tires: New CST Camber 29x2.00
Tubes: New Qtubes 29x2.00
Chain: New KMC X9
Saddle: New Freedom Econoline


----------



## joesrepsol (Mar 30, 2009)

*2014 Niner Jet 9 RDO*

All custom built specs...

2014 Niner Jet 9 RDO (large)
XX1 drivetrain, XT brakes, Fox Talas, Light Bicycle 30mm (internal) carbon rims, Industry 9 Torch hubs, Sapim CX-Ray spokes, Enve carbon riser bars, Thomson masterpiece post, Ergon SME3 Pro saddle, crank bros candy 3 pedals.

25lbs 1oz just as pictured (real weight on park bike scale). Glorious to ride.


----------



## losiracer10 (May 18, 2015)

kevin_S_08 said:


>


That thing is sweet what exactly is it i see that its a redline but which one i wana build a ridig steel 1x10 and looking for ideas

Sent from my SM-T537V using Tapatalk


----------



## losiracer10 (May 18, 2015)

joesrepsol said:


> All custom built specs...
> 
> 2014 Niner Jet 9 RDO (large)
> XX1 drivetrain, XT brakes, Fox Talas, Light Bicycle 30mm (internal) carbon rims, Industry 9 Torch hubs, Sapim CX-Ray spokes, Enve carbon riser bars, Thomson masterpiece post, Ergon SME3 Pro saddle, crank bros candy 3 pedals.
> ...


Nice bike porn

Sent from my SM-T537V using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin_S_08 (May 21, 2015)

losiracer10 said:


> That thing is sweet what exactly is it i see that its a redline but which one i wana build a ridig steel 1x10 and looking for ideas
> 
> Sent from my SM-T537V using Tapatalk


Its a 2008 Redline Monocog. I rebuilt it from the frame up and it got new powdercoat/graphics. Graphics are from a 1980 Redline Proline BMX.

It is for sale as well....


----------



## losiracer10 (May 18, 2015)

kevin_S_08 said:


> Its a 2008 Redline Monocog. I rebuilt it from the frame up and it got new powdercoat/graphics. Graphics are from a 1980 Redline Proline BMX.
> 
> It is for sale as well....


Frame size?

Sent from my SM-T537V using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin_S_08 (May 21, 2015)

17" Medium.

I edited the original post to include the build specs too.


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

joesrepsol said:


> All custom built specs...
> 
> 2014 Niner Jet 9 RDO (large)
> XX1 drivetrain, XT brakes, Fox Talas, Light Bicycle 30mm (internal) carbon rims, Industry 9 Torch hubs, Sapim CX-Ray spokes, Enve carbon riser bars, Thomson masterpiece post, Ergon SME3 Pro saddle, crank bros candy 3 pedals.
> ...


Very Very Nice!!!


----------



## losiracer10 (May 18, 2015)

losiracer10 said:


> Nice bike porn
> 
> Sent from my SM-T537V using Tapatalk


How much travel does that bike run

Sent from my SM-T537V using Tapatalk


----------



## andyfloyd (Apr 22, 2011)

Chinese Carbon IP-106. 21.5lbs. Rides amazingly, have over 1500 miles on it.


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

I just picked up this bike a few days ago finally after a month waiting for it and took it for my first ride today. No idea what took me so long to jump on the 29'er bandwagon. Loved the speed


----------



## losiracer10 (May 18, 2015)

Biohazard74 said:


> I just picked up this bike a few days ago finally after a month waiting for it and took it for my first ride today. No idea what took me so long to jump on the 29'er bandwagon. Loved the speed
> View attachment 1007704


Congrats on the new ride welcome to the wonderful world of 29ers i switched in 2007 and will never look back

Sent from my SM-T537V using Tapatalk


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks losiracer10. One thing that was unexpected was the great handling on techy trails. I rode some of the same trails i frequent and this bike handled just as good as my Trance X 26"... with the speed to boot was a huge "LIKE" for me. I was a bit worried about everything i heard about the handling of a 29 and its probably what kept me away for so long. But nope !!! Couldn't be happier with it in tight technical trails. Now i need a set of wheels that wont flex as much as the ones it came with.


----------



## losiracer10 (May 18, 2015)

Biohazard74 said:


> Thanks losiracer10. One thing that was unexpected was the great handling on techy trails. I rode some of the same trails i frequent and this bike handled just as good as my Trance X 26"... with the speed to boot was a huge "LIKE" for me. I was a bit worried about everything i heard about the handling of a 29 and its probably what kept me away for so long. But nope !!! Couldn't be happier with it in tight technical trails. Now i need a set of wheels that wont flex as much as the ones it came with.


I used to ride a trance x as well was a sweet bike im glad your happy with it

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

Biohazard74 said:


> I just picked up this bike a few days ago finally after a month waiting for it and took it for my first ride today. No idea what took me so long to jump on the 29'er bandwagon. Loved the speed
> View attachment 1007704


congrats ! FL ??


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

johnD said:


> congrats ! FL ??


Thanks man! Yea Florida. I think i replied to your question about the weather down here :thumbsup:


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

Ahh yes , I remember now. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bicyclelist (Sep 5, 2006)

*Finally...*

Finally got her built up:


----------



## muzzanic (Apr 28, 2009)

Cool



CoppellStereo said:


> Finally got her built up:
> 
> View attachment 1008126


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

CoppellStereo said:


> Finally got her built up:
> 
> View attachment 1008126


Nice !!!! What size frame is that ?


----------



## Bicyclelist (Sep 5, 2006)

It's a medium 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

Bike looks amazing bro :thumbsup:


----------



## CO-Clyde (Jan 30, 2010)

CoppellStereo said:


> Finally got her built up:
> 
> View attachment 1008126


Very, very nice!!!


----------



## Bicyclelist (Sep 5, 2006)

Thanks guys! I haven't been able to ride it yet due to an injury, 15 stitches in my knee about a week ago from a crash :'(

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## cameden (Aug 28, 2013)

Niner Rip 9

Manitou Tower Pro 120 fork
Easton haven Wheels
Geax sturdy 2.3 goma 2.25 tires
Race Face atlas 780 bars, chester 50mm stem, Evolve 1x N/W crank
XT Shadow+ medium RD, XT shifter, chain, cassette
KindShock dropzoneR 125mm post,
Crank Brothers iodine 3 seat, mallet 2 pedals
ergon ge1 grips

shes a beast


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

Beautiful bro. How are you liking the Easton wheels?


----------



## sirius156 (Apr 17, 2011)

How is it older now......?????


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

CoppellStereo said:


> Thanks guys! I haven't been able to ride it yet due to an injury, 15 stitches in my knee about a week ago from a crash :'(


BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO !!!! You must be hurting more that she's there and you cant touch her than because of your injury. I know the feeling.


----------



## titoa5 (Oct 28, 2011)

*My trekzilla*

Out on the trails ..on my trek


----------



## back2thetrail (Jul 13, 2015)

My new, 6 weeks, GT Backwoods Sport 29er. Great fun.


----------



## FLN75S (Jul 25, 2012)

2016 Remedy 9


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

FLN75S said:


> 2016 Remedy 9
> View attachment 1009614


lovin that black and purple ! congrats !


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

*Flatbar CX 29er*

Currently 19.6 pounds/8.9kg run tubeless:

2002 Cannondale F3000SL CAAD5


----------



## sirius156 (Apr 17, 2011)

*upgrade and dust*

awsome wheels and tires on awsome bike, happy man


----------



## funnyjr (Oct 31, 2009)

sirius156 said:


> awsome wheels and tires on awsome bike, happy man


Nice I like the set up. What wheels are those ? How wide rims ?


----------



## sirius156 (Apr 17, 2011)

Enve blc edition chrid kng hubs  lucky man.


----------



## funnyjr (Oct 31, 2009)




----------



## wpcouch (Jan 6, 2011)

Burrito delivery bike








*old wheels, fwiw


----------



## storz (Jan 31, 2011)

2010 Gary Fisher X-Caliber


----------



## gpgalanis (Apr 7, 2015)

My E29.


----------



## EddieS (Jan 28, 2015)

Just added a new set of mavic c29ssmax wheelset yesterday. Bike feels great.


----------



## purpony (Aug 8, 2015)

X-cal


----------



## loosefer (Aug 25, 2015)

Cube Reaction GTC Pro 29er 2015


----------



## Gonzo Cyclist (Aug 24, 2015)

This is my latest love........I'll take this one to the grave with me, it's rides as good as it looks


----------



## venzboard (Nov 12, 2008)

Gonzo Cyclist said:


> This is my latest love........I'll take this one to the grave with me, it's rides as good as it looks


Steel Forever!

Hehe


----------



## 213CL9 (Aug 25, 2015)

*first bike in over 10 years*

3 weeks old...
2015 Niner Rip 9


----------



## deo (Aug 27, 2015)

*hy im new here*

















My Trek X Caliber 7 
Some upgrades


----------



## EddieS (Jan 28, 2015)

deo said:


> View attachment 1011287
> 
> 
> View attachment 1011288
> ...


Nice bike deo, congrats


----------



## deo (Aug 27, 2015)

Thx


----------



## misterfusion (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## Gonzo Cyclist (Aug 24, 2015)

A buddy of mine just picked up one of those with a Pike, Whoa, that bike rides nice. that's a sweet bike misterfusion


----------



## Scoobyslayer (Aug 23, 2015)

My cannondale f29 5, (not the best pic, will get more)
bought new this month got a cracking deal as its last years model.

Loving it, so plush and smooth


----------



## sirius156 (Apr 17, 2011)

*beauty*

loce that set up continental tires are box beter?


----------



## sirius156 (Apr 17, 2011)

*beauty*

love that set up are continental tires now beter?


----------



## Back2MTB (Jun 4, 2014)

*Begging to BRAPPPP!...*

New frame arrived to Austria. Can't wait to get this thing dirty after work!


----------



## funnyjr (Oct 31, 2009)

^^ nice bike!! What travel is the pike if u don't mind asking ? Want to put one on this


----------



## Back2MTB (Jun 4, 2014)

funnyjr said:


> ^^ nice bike!! What travel is the pike if u don't mind asking ? Want to put one on this


120mm, been riding it for 4 months on previous bikr and love it!!


----------



## pley3r (Aug 30, 2015)

My new ride


----------



## pley3r (Aug 30, 2015)

The new ride


----------



## Rev. 14 (Jan 22, 2012)

pley3r said:


> The new ride
> View attachment 1011978


Nice, I like the green. Carbon?


----------



## Worm0898 (May 10, 2012)

My Yeti SB95c is all built!


----------



## pley3r (Aug 30, 2015)

Rev. 14 said:


> Nice, I like the green. Carbon?


yeah its carbon


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

Scoobyslayer said:


> View attachment 1011485
> 
> 
> My cannondale f29 5, (not the best pic, will get more)
> ...


one of my favorite models..pics don't do that bike justice. better get you some pedals, those weren't meant for off road use. parking lot pedals only


----------



## Scoobyslayer (Aug 23, 2015)

johnD said:


> one of my favorite models..pics don't do that bike justice. better get you some pedals, those weren't meant for off road use. parking lot pedals only


Lol,they were the only pedals I could find, the bike does not come with pedals so I wasn't going to let that stop me going for a ride the day It got delivered. 

I now have proper pedals

i know what you mean pictures realy do not show how nice a bike it really is.

Im supper happy with it and for the discounted price I bought it for not much else came close.


----------



## DougDeBonet (Aug 22, 2015)

Got her 2 weeks ago! F-29 Carbon 4, Closeout price of $2150









Oh and I have speedplay frog pedals


----------



## Scoobyslayer (Aug 23, 2015)

DougDeBonet said:


> Got her 2 weeks ago! F-29 Carbon 4, Closeout price of $2150
> 
> View attachment 1012255
> 
> ...


Very nice 

i bought the dmr v6 pedals in the end for my f29.


----------



## DougDeBonet (Aug 22, 2015)

Scoobyslayer said:


> Very nice
> 
> i bought the dmr v6 pedals in the end for my f29.


I'm used to clipping in on my fixed gear so I figured I'd try speedplay and boy are they great


----------



## beer_coffee_water (Mar 1, 2011)

Honzo #2


----------



## Gonzo Cyclist (Aug 24, 2015)

ooooooh, the Honzo looks fun, put a 140 or 160 Pike on that thing, and let er rip!!


----------



## beer_coffee_water (Mar 1, 2011)

Gonzo Cyclist said:


> ooooooh, the Honzo looks fun, put a 140 or 160 Pike on that thing, and let er rip!!


No Pike yet. It'll be a 140mm Rev until I sell my old Honzo frame and my Rev.


----------



## Special eyes (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## venzboard (Nov 12, 2008)

El Mar..


----------



## losiracer10 (May 18, 2015)

venzboard said:


> El Mar..


That is sweet i love the color!!!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## venzboard (Nov 12, 2008)

losiracer10 said:


> That is sweet i love the color!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


Thanks


----------



## billj121 (Jul 29, 2011)

2016 Stumpy Elite 29er 
Have about 400 miles on it.


----------



## beer_coffee_water (Mar 1, 2011)

Yep, putting a pic up in three different threads.


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

*Morning ride.*

I wish we could spend more time together.


----------



## Epic_Dude (May 31, 2010)

FLN75S said:


> 2016 Remedy 9
> View attachment 1009614


Beautiful Trek man!


----------



## jpaa (Oct 2, 2014)

Stumpy Comp 2016 with XT brakes and SQlab611 Active saddle...


----------



## jpaa (Oct 2, 2014)

Another one...Stumpy2016...


----------



## McKenzie (Sep 1, 2015)

2016 Stumpy Comp Carbon


----------



## losiracer10 (May 18, 2015)

McKenzie said:


> 2016 Stumpy Comp Carbon


Nice!!!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## billj121 (Jul 29, 2011)

Love all the 2016 Stumpys showing up here!


----------



## losiracer10 (May 18, 2015)

billj121 said:


> Love all the 2016 Stumpys showing up here!


Me too i live my 2016 its one of my fav bikes ever

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## storz (Jan 31, 2011)

New to me 2011 Camber Elite 29er. Soon to be upgraded with a Reba

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cengherbogdan (Apr 4, 2014)

Trek Fuel EX 7 2014


----------



## losiracer10 (May 18, 2015)

storz said:


> New to me 2011 Camber Elite 29er. Soon to be upgraded with a Reba
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice ride!!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ator (Aug 18, 2015)

2015 Trek Marlin 6 w/upgrades


----------



## EddieS (Jan 28, 2015)

Looks great


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Faster than your Stumpy.


----------



## Rev. 14 (Jan 22, 2012)

Ha ha Le Duke...


----------



## DougDeBonet (Aug 22, 2015)

Le Duke said:


> Faster than your Stumpy.


Sick.


----------



## snowbizx (Oct 28, 2008)

My first 29er... Gobbles up the NH rocks and roots like a pro!

Sent from my XT1096 using Tapatalk


----------



## g.fizzles (Sep 20, 2010)

Loving my 2014 Specialized Stumpy comp!!!


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

*Some retro flavor*

\m/


----------



## palerider (Jul 15, 2004)

*My Shinobi*







They don't make these anymore


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Went riding w/ a mate (+mate of mate) and m.o.m had a TB29 also!? :wtf:

Bonus, we had an epic ride ^^









-----------------------------------------------------------
'Yes! I'm an opinionated Mofo... Next question'.


----------



## unknown_ch (Sep 21, 2015)

*29" Chiner lightweight build... 7.29kg*

Thought you might be interested in my newest build. Was asked to build a sub 8kg 29" HT and not spending more than USD 3000.-... Worked out nicely.

- CFM-041 29" Hardtail carbon frame size L
- Lauf fork 29"
- XX1/X01 drive train
- XTR brake system with Ashima rotors
- Saevid saddle
- Token seatpost
- AX lightness handle bar
- Custom carbon wheelset with Hope EVO hubs
- ThunderBurts tubeless setup
- KMC chain

Weight: 7.29kg (7.80kg incl. pedals, bottle cage, mudguard and garmin mount...)


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

Unknown ch that's pretty sweet ! Thanks for some ideas.


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

unknown_ch said:


> Thought you might be interested in my newest build. Was asked to build a sub 8kg 29" HT and not spending more than USD 3000.-... Worked out nicely.
> 
> - CFM-041 29" Hardtail carbon frame size L
> - Lauf fork 29"
> ...


17 lb bike ! I'm impressed !!


----------



## DougDeBonet (Aug 22, 2015)

unknown_ch said:


> Thought you might be interested in my newest build. Was asked to build a sub 8kg 29" HT and not spending more than USD 3000.-... Worked out nicely.
> 
> - CFM-041 29" Hardtail carbon frame size L
> - Lauf fork 29"
> ...


That fork is confusing


----------



## Gonzo Cyclist (Aug 24, 2015)

Salsa Deadwood, I would call this the Fat Drop
Salsa Cycles
Funny thing was, I was thinking about a Krampus with a drop bar, but, Salsa beat me to it!!
I want this bike, really bad....


----------



## lb2 (Mar 1, 2012)

First ride as a rigid (kept it as a HT for 3 months).


----------



## Luis M. (Jun 9, 2013)

Dos Equis said:


> OpenCycle frame with Lauf fork


Nice rig man! tell me a little something about that Lauf. I just build an Sworks Stumpy Rigid but couldn't resist getting a Lauf as well. Waiting bit to try it out.


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

lb2 said:


> First ride as a rigid (kept it as a HT for 3 months).


nice ! what size frame ?


----------



## lb2 (Mar 1, 2012)

johnD said:


> nice ! what size frame ?


Thanks, its a medium.


----------



## Rev. 14 (Jan 22, 2012)

*2015 Tallboy LTc*

2015 Tallboy LTc, got a great deal on this frame brand new and now I got it all ready to go.

Here is the build:
Ergon GE1 grips
RaceFace 30t ring
RaceFace Next SL cranks
RS Reverb dropper
140mm Pike
Schwalbe Hans D front 2.35
Schwalbe Nob Nic rear 2.35
Selle Italia Titanium Saddle
XTR 9020 brakes front & Rear
Sram XO1 drivetrain
Industry Nine Enduros

Total Weight 26.4 lbs. May go with carbon wheels and a Nob Nic 2.25 rear and bike will be in high 25 range.

Now for the pics-->


----------



## Rev. 14 (Jan 22, 2012)

Sorry, I have no idea why the pics are not straight.


----------



## losiracer10 (May 18, 2015)

Rev. 14 said:


> 2015 Tallboy LTc, got a great deal on this frame brand new and now I got it all ready to go.
> 
> Here is the build:
> Ergon GE1 grips
> ...


Nice looks good

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

lb2 said:


> Thanks, its a medium.


thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Xtatic77 (Sep 23, 2015)

Hey All!

Just got this beauty a few weeks ago. New fork and tires to come but for now, Beastie is doing me well. I just need to up my fitness level a bit more for those difficult climbs. Super great bike and nothing short of awesome. It is my first full suspension and i love it!

Trek Fuel EX 7.


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

Xtatic77 said:


> Hey All!
> 
> Just got this beauty a few weeks ago. New fork and tires to come but for now, Beastie is doing me well. I just need to up my fitness level a bit more for those difficult climbs. Super great bike and nothing short of awesome. It is my first full suspension and i love it!
> 
> Trek Fuel EX 7.


sick bike , congrats !

wolftooth makes covers for where your front derailleur was..


----------



## Xtatic77 (Sep 23, 2015)

I actually have one on the way plus a new fox fork and some Ardents. I think those look nicer than the one i got. Think I might order one of these anyway! Thanks!


----------



## cengherbogdan (Apr 4, 2014)

Xtatic77 said:


> I actually have one on the way plus a new fox fork and some Ardents. I think those look nicer than the one i got. Think I might order one of these anyway! Thanks!


what kind of fox fork ?


----------



## Xtatic77 (Sep 23, 2015)

Fox Factory 34 Float CTD 140mm


----------



## iheartbicycles (Mar 14, 2008)

Finished building it yesterday, and did a 10 mile shake down ride today. I'm digging it.


----------



## cengherbogdan (Apr 4, 2014)

Xtatic77 said:


> Fox Factory 34 Float CTD 140mm


put some pictures after installation


----------



## vos07 (Mar 15, 2010)

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ckindt (Sep 27, 2015)

*2015 Trek X-Caliber 9*

Hi! I just joined the forum today. I got back into riding a few months ago on my new X-Cal 9. It's a great bike for my general purpose riding of rails-trails, bike paths and general fitness riding.

So much has changed since my last mtb; a 91 DB Axis.

I've already changed grips, seat, cassette (xtr) and pedals (XT).
The BB51 is next to go - ordered a BB-MT8000.

I'd like to swap to a rigid fork. Anyone know of a good one to try?

Keystone:









Wabash:


----------



## jmchapple (Jan 20, 2008)

*Procaliber*








Here's mine. Got the frame and moved parts from a Superfly 8 which explains the blue fork decal. Picked it up yesterday but we are on day 3 of steady rain so no ride yet.


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)




----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

iheartbicycles said:


> Finished building it yesterday, and did a 10 mile shake down ride today. I'm digging it.


looks mint... congrats !


----------



## Rev. 14 (Jan 22, 2012)

Xtatic77 said:


> Hey All!
> 
> Just got this beauty a few weeks ago. New fork and tires to come but for now, Beastie is doing me well. I just need to up my fitness level a bit more for those difficult climbs. Super great bike and nothing short of awesome. It is my first full suspension and i love it!
> 
> Trek Fuel EX 7.


That is one fine Fuel...


----------



## Zotty (Sep 28, 2015)

*Custom Build 2014 Trek Remedy 9 29*

Hi guys.. First post


----------



## BLAST (Sep 17, 2015)

Rate my rig.


----------



## Stratman26 (May 24, 2015)

Here is my ride, Trek X Cal8


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

BLAST said:


> Rate my rig.
> View attachment 1018427


Mtb scale: 6/10
Hardtail scale: 8/10


----------



## grizzler (Mar 30, 2009)

Can't not share the new doulbe-squish!


----------



## ernvil (Apr 8, 2011)

Nice...congrats!!! Are you at Sweetwater?


----------



## DougDeBonet (Aug 22, 2015)

Zotty said:


> Hi guys.. First post
> View attachment 1018379
> 
> View attachment 1018456
> ...


Damn that's pretty


----------



## grizzler (Mar 30, 2009)

ernvil said:


> Nice...congrats!!! Are you at Sweetwater?


Thanks! It is indeed sweetwater, such a nice view with all the saguaros!


----------



## ckindt (Sep 27, 2015)

duplicate post


----------



## Va_Dinger (Jul 16, 2011)

unknown_ch said:


> Thought you might be interested in my newest build. Was asked to build a sub 8kg 29" HT and not spending more than USD 3000.-... Worked out nicely.
> 
> - CFM-041 29" Hardtail carbon frame size L
> - Lauf fork 29"
> ...


That is one stunning bike. incredible.


----------



## Nefariousd (May 1, 2015)

grizzler said:


> Can't not share the new doulbe-squish!
> View attachment 1018663
> View attachment 1018665


I SOOOO Miss the Desert *sigh*


----------



## LinkyPinky87 (Aug 19, 2015)

Demo'd the 2016 fuel ex 9 29er yesterday. Huge step up over my Superfly 5.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

LinkyPinky87 said:


> Demo'd the 2016 fuel ex 9 29er yesterday. Huge step up over my Superfly 5.
> View attachment 1019228


The EX9 is pretty much the perfect bike for me now that they're redesigned it. 
I demoed last year's model and it's too XC, this new one looks a lot slacker and more fun.


----------



## Xtatic77 (Sep 23, 2015)

cengherbogdan said:


> put some pictures after installation


Here is Beastie with the new fork and tires. Took it for a ride today and I'm pretty impressed.
View attachment 1019490


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Xtatic77 said:


> Here is Beastie with the new fork and tires. Took it for a ride today and I'm pretty impressed.
> View attachment 1019490


It's really too bad that the Ex5 and Ex7 have the old XC geometry. I would have loved to see the shorter and slacker frames with these lower component spec models.


----------



## Zotty (Sep 28, 2015)

DougDeBonet said:


> Damn that's pretty


Thanks bud


----------



## LinkyPinky87 (Aug 19, 2015)

CannondaleF9 said:


> The EX9 is pretty much the perfect bike for me now that they're redesigned it.
> I demoed last year's model and it's too XC, this new one looks a lot slacker and more fun.


Sure as sh...t is LOTS of fun! My mate just picked up a 2015 EX5 I'm keen to give it a go and see how it compares


----------



## pelrod32 (Oct 3, 2015)

2015 Specialized Crave Comp
Eggbeater 3
Tubeless
Looking at ordering Stans No Tubes ZTR Crest's within the month and a Race Face 32T chainring this weekend to convert to a 1x10.


----------



## earlychang (Nov 11, 2010)

*Proceed Terra 9*

Frameroceed Terra 9
Fork:Chinese Carbon
Components:Shimano SLX
Brake:Avid BB7


----------



## ic3m4n01 (Oct 1, 2015)

My custom built Cube LTD

Fork: RS Reba RL 120
Cranks: Shimano ZEE
Chainring: RaceFace NW 34t
RD: Shimano ZEE s+
Shifter: Shimano XT
Brakes: Shimano SLX (Rt66 180mm rotors)
Wheels: Mavic Crossone
Tyres: Maxxis Aspen EXO










Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reallytho (Jul 30, 2015)

CannondaleF9 said:


> It's really too bad that the Ex5 and Ex7 have the old XC geometry. I would have loved to see the shorter and slacker frames with these lower component spec models.


Nah, the old frame is great there's a reason they stuck with it for so long. It's definitely a trail bike that doesn't completely handicap you when doing XC. I get your complaint though, but why not get a Remedy?


----------



## ic3m4n01 (Oct 1, 2015)

My custom built Cube LTD

Fork: RS Reba RL 120
Cranks: Shimano ZEE
Chainring: RaceFace NW 34T
RD: Shimano ZEE
Shifter : Shimano XT
Brakes: Shimano SLX (180mm RT66 rotors)
Wheels: Mavic crossone










Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

CannondaleF9 said:


> It's really too bad that the Ex5 and Ex7 have the old XC geometry. I would have loved to see the shorter and slacker frames with these lower component spec models.


Me, too. The parts specs on the 7 would be fine for my needs, but I'd prefer to have the 8's geometry.


----------



## Xtatic77 (Sep 23, 2015)

I started venturing into this fun gig a little over a month ago. Sure, Ive ridden before but, not like this. I found out after reviews and how it rode for me, this was a great choice. For what I do and my sub standard skills, this is something I can grow into. So far, so good. It's a great bike and has surpassed all of my needs and has even bitten me a couple times. For now, this bike rocks. The bikes I had before were, Trek 820 and a Specialized HardRock.


----------



## ic3m4n01 (Oct 1, 2015)

My custom built CUBE LTD

Fork: RS Reba RL 120
Cranks: Shimano ZEE
Chainring: RaceFace NW 34T
RD: Shimano ZEE S+
Shifter: Shimano XT
Brakes: Shimano SLX/ RT 66 rotors
Wheels: Mavic Crossone
Tyres: Maxxis Aspen EXO










Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Reallytho said:


> Nah, the old frame is great there's a reason they stuck with it for so long. It's definitely a trail bike that doesn't completely handicap you when doing XC. I get your complaint though, but why not get a Remedy?


I have ridden the XC Fuel frame and it's too much like my hardtail to notice much of a difference. Sure the rear travel helped everywhere but it didn't feel that plush, and the bike was very upright compared to the Rocky Mountain Instinct I rode 2 days before that demo. Not what I'm looking for.

As for the Remedy, it's too expensive.
My budget will max at like $2800.


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

My 2 new bikes, Pivot 429 trail and Niner WFO9.


----------



## billj121 (Jul 29, 2011)

dgw7000 said:


> My 2 new bikes, Pivot 429 trail and Niner WFO9.


That red on black including the spokes looks pretty sharp on the w"F"o 
:thumbsup:


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

billj121 said:


> That red on black including the spokes looks pretty sharp on the w"F"o
> :thumbsup:


Yeah, that's a sick WFO. Funny, I don't see so many red WFOs around, mostly blue. Nice job on that build, dgw!


----------



## Marc Jorgensen (Jul 6, 2015)

*Breezer Supercell Pro*

XTR Trail Pedals
Thomson Elite Dropper
Easton 35MM Haven Stem
Easton 35mm Carbon Haven Bar
Tubes in the trash


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

kragu said:


> Yeah, that's a sick WFO. Funny, I don't see so many red WFOs around, mostly blue. Nice job on that build, dgw!


Thanks for the props, the WFO frame is now 1299.00 if think the new carbon will be out soon. The WfO9 is really a fun bike that rails and climbs pretty good.


----------



## LinkyPinky87 (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## back2thetrail (Jul 13, 2015)

This is my new 29er. I've had it for two weeks and love it. It's a 2015 Diamondback Recoil.


----------



## 1funride4jr (Oct 6, 2015)

Just picked up this new rig. Having a blast with it already. Moving up from a rigid 1994 Diamondback Ascent, this thing is a dream to ride.


----------



## losiracer10 (May 18, 2015)

1funride4jr said:


> Just picked up this new rig. Having a blast with it already. Moving up from a rigid 1994 Diamondback Ascent, this thing is a dream to ride.
> 
> View attachment 1021575


Looks good congrats

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 1funride4jr (Oct 6, 2015)

Thanks Losi


----------



## tlw613sp (Aug 1, 2015)

*SC Highball*

2016 Santa Cruz Highball Al.
I converted it to 1 x 10 and went tubeless.


----------



## DougDeBonet (Aug 22, 2015)

tlw613sp said:


> 2016 Santa Cruz Highball Al.
> I converted it to 1 x 10 and went tubeless.
> View attachment 1021900


I like it.


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Jan 16, 2006)

2016 Trek Top Fuel


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

2016 stumpy fsr!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolling In Peace (Jul 20, 2012)

2015 Niner RIP9 frame with the components from my 2012 RIP9. I converted the drivetrain to 1x10 using Wolftooth cogs, chainring and goatlink.


----------



## csimon (Apr 14, 2014)

*New bike*

New bike and just amazing! I just need to be a better rider to take advantage of this much tech.


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

csimon said:


> New bike and just amazing! I just need to be a better rider to take advantage of this much tech.
> View attachment 1021942
> View attachment 1021943
> View attachment 1021944
> ...


Awesome ride Man. I just picked mine up thursday and put 70 miles on it over the weekend. Freaking amazing bike

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krigloch (Aug 9, 2011)

holy crap! Some killer bikes on this page! wow!


----------



## rsullivan (May 16, 2009)

my 2015 Canfield Brothers Riot


My 2014 Canfield Brothers Yelli Screamy


----------



## SlimCookie (Oct 13, 2015)

2014 Specialized Camber Comp 29er.....riding a local trail.


----------



## Erock503 (Oct 20, 2014)

Woot!


----------



## rsullivan (May 16, 2009)

That's a sweet pair of bikes!!! A perfect match if I say so myself!!


----------



## Erock503 (Oct 20, 2014)

rsullivan said:


> That's a sweet pair of bikes!!! A perfect match if I say so myself!!


thank you sir, I would say the same thing right back to you! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

*I'll throw her out there*

Nice Rides out there, so gotta throw mine in the mix, have had it about 200 miles, perfect, all SRAM XX1, Syntace carbon post and bars, white industries and Stans....in any case, I simply love her, the dog too.

Happy trails all


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Bike sleeping indoors w/ me tonight ^^

-----------------------------------------------------------
'Yes! I'm an opinionated Mofo... Next question'.


----------



## BEEB (Jul 16, 2010)

My new build.
Trek Superfly 8 2014 sz 19.5 (I think I should have went with the 21.5 but is too late)
RaceFace Turbine wheels
Reba RL 2016
Full Shimano XT group (moved from my old 26er)


----------



## michalss (Mar 3, 2012)

Nice one ! You should move to 1x10 with narrow race 34 or 36t also.


----------



## BEEB (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks 
Unfortunately there are 2 reasons why I stick with 3x10.
1. Is my only bike due to lack of space to keep an additional road bike and for my 50-60kms trips on pavement i need 42T chainring
2. Already had the XT groupset (2013-2014), cannot easily sell it here where I live. Is a pain in the rear to sell the old frame, fork, wheels 

If in the future I will get a road bike, i will got to 34-36T single chainring for sure.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

michalss said:


> Nice one ! You should move to 1x10 with narrow race 34 or 36t also.


Why? 1x isn't for everyone. Terrain and Rider dependent.

It's like saying he should move to full suspension.


----------



## michalss (Mar 3, 2012)

Hi TwoOne ! I use 1x10 11/32 narrow 34t for xcountry and road with 29er. No trouble at all. I do about 2500 km per year. It's just perfect for 29 but for 27.5/26 no.


----------



## procos (Jan 7, 2006)

TwoTone said:


> Why? 1x isn't for everyone. Terrain and Rider dependent.
> 
> It's like saying he should move to full suspension.


I agree. I love 2 x 10 and have it on both my 29er mountain bikes. Ibis Ripley and Tranny. If I had the money I'd give 1 x 11 a try but I am completely happy with my 2 x 10 setup.


----------



## DougDeBonet (Aug 22, 2015)

My LBS owner has 1x10 on his F29 with I think he said 34t up front and said its magical, so I'm willing to give it a try considering I haven't used my small ring really.


----------



## EddieS (Jan 28, 2015)

I re-did my entire bike. Just kept the frame which I like a lot. Finished last night. New Mavic wheels, reba air fork and the components to 1x11, 32t front, all the new XT 8000. Current weight without pedas is 23.5 lbs.


----------



## ZEROUNO (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Sarah Ireland (Jun 13, 2015)

I just joined the 29er club yesterday with a used Specialized Myka sport disc. 29er bikes are really fun! I took my first really ride on it. I took it easy on a mellow trail but all I could say was "This bike is FUN!"


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Why not...


----------



## Michael15 (Sep 28, 2013)

*Ibis Ripley*

Here is my new Ibis Ripley build thanks to Cal Coast in San Diego! 1x11 32t with XTR Di2, Enve 50/50, internal dropper post and 130mm front suspension! A lil to saturated in the pic but the bike is amazing! I will probably change out the 32 to a 30 when I do the Breck Epic in August. Hopefully other than that I can run w/the 32.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

michalss said:


> Hi TwoOne !_ I use_ 1x10 11/32 narrow 34t for xcountry and road with 29er. No trouble at all. I do about 2500 km per year. It's just perfect for 29 but for 27.5/26 no.


See I is not everyone, you don't ride everywhere.
Stop assuming what works for you works for everyone. I know for a fact without even knowing what you ride it's the wrong bike because it's not what I ride:thumbsup:


----------



## liv2_mountain_bike (Nov 7, 2011)

Armstrong Connector, Sarah?


----------



## Sarah Ireland (Jun 13, 2015)

liv2_mountain_bike said:


> Armstrong Connector, Sarah?


This is the end or start of the Power line trail really close to Heavenly Cal base. You could take this tail all the way to Corral Loop and up to Armstrong. Armstrong is a bit higher than where I was today. I have done pretty much all the trails in South Lake.


----------



## liv2_mountain_bike (Nov 7, 2011)

Sarah Ireland said:


> This is the end or start of the Power line trail really close to Heavenly Cal base. You could take this tail all the way to Corral Loop and up to Armstrong. Armstrong is a bit higher than where I was today. I have done pretty much all the trails in South Lake.


Ah, gotcha. I've only done a small amount of Power Line. Your picture looked nearly identical to one I took on Armstrong, but I was lower into the tree line. I've been riding Toads, Armstrong, and Corral a lot lately. Heading back up this weekend if the weather holds.


----------



## Sarah Ireland (Jun 13, 2015)

This rain made the trails really fun but also washed out a bit. It's been kind of cloudy today but should be good the rest of the week. Check out our BMX trail its all done at Bijou park. It's like the local bike hang out place now.

ColdCreek is a fun trail to check out might want to shuttle it. You can go up Armstrong and head to stare lake then from Stare lake go down cold creek. The Christmas valley down hill is a fun rocky one.



liv2_mountain_bike said:


> Ah, gotcha. I've only done a small amount of Power Line. Your picture looked nearly identical to one I took on Armstrong, but I was lower into the tree line. I've been riding Toads, Armstrong, and Corral a lot lately. Heading back up this weekend if the weather holds.
> 
> View attachment 1023415


----------



## SeanPMac (Nov 23, 2014)

*My GT*

After upgrading the drivetrain to 1x9

About a thousand trail miles this past year. Lots of miles and lots of smiles!!


----------



## Konrad (Oct 26, 2015)

Just picked up a Trek Superfly 7. Been a road biker for a while and excited to get some real adventures on the mountain bike now.


----------



## EddieS (Jan 28, 2015)

Just finished my bikes full upgrade. Originally bike was near 35 lbs. now it is 23.5 without pedals and 24.4 with pedals.

Deore xt 8000 groupset, Shimano 1x11 , 32t front Shimano XT M8000 1x Chainring and 11x42t cassette M8000, RT86 XT Ice-Tech Rotor 180 mm rotor on front and Shimano RT86 XT Ice-Tech Rotor 160 mm on the back, Shimano Dura Ace/XTR HG900 11 Speed Chain, 2016 Reba air fork, carbon saddle, carbon seatpost, carbon handlebar, Mavic C29ssmax wheelset, new Maxxis Ikon EXO 3c Maxxspeed Tires 29" x 2.2" (about 580g each), Shimano XT M785 Trail Wide Platform MTB Pedals, custom decals added.


----------



## singlespeedbaker (Oct 29, 2015)

*Naked Titanium 29er plus*

my first 29er and my first single speed


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

^You did good!


----------



## SkatesCool (Dec 13, 2006)

*Well here's my new build....*


----------



## home42 (Nov 1, 2015)

*my bike*


----------



## lazymuf (Jan 30, 2011)

home42 said:


> View attachment 1025761
> View attachment 1025762


solid


----------



## home42 (Nov 1, 2015)

thanks !! just owned it for 2 monts an very happy with it, sorry for my bad englisch I live in Holland


----------



## parkincake (Aug 10, 2006)

*Whyte 29C...*

Had this bike a good few months now, and really love it. Recently got a deal on a Magura TS8 Elect fork - which has been fun / interesting!


----------



## Ross1200 (Mar 27, 2014)

parkincake said:


> Had this bike a good few months now, and really love it. Recently got a deal on a Magura TS8 Elect fork - which has been fun / interesting!


Nice. Love my Magura TS6.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liv2_mountain_bike (Nov 7, 2011)

*New goodies for the Carbine*

Been working on some upgrades lately for my Carbine 29er... Handbuilt some new carbon wheels over the weekend using Nox Farlow rims and Chris King hubs finished off with orange nipples and Wheelsmith DB14 black spokes. Also got a new Pike 160mm fork. First ride during a nice Norcal rain storm too!! Loving the stiffness of these wheels!


----------



## Seppo Johan (Nov 5, 2015)

*Meanwhile somewhere in Scandinavia*


----------



## Iam batmannnn (Nov 1, 2015)

Me own 29"


----------



## procos (Jan 7, 2006)

Iam batmannnn said:


> Me own 29"


Nice Following.


----------



## Bittnerb4 (Nov 8, 2015)

liv2_mountain_bike said:


> Been working on some upgrades lately for my Carbine 29er... Handbuilt some new carbon wheels over the weekend using Nox Farlow rims and Chris King hubs finished off with orange nipples and Wheelsmith DB14 black spokes. Also got a new Pike 160mm fork. First ride during a nice Norcal rain storm too!! Loving the stiffness of these wheels!
> 
> View attachment 1026302


That's a beautiful beast! Nice nipples!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bittnerb4 (Nov 8, 2015)

This is my monster. I just upgraded the components to XT, including the brakes, ice tech rotors/pads, 2016 fit damper, Flows laced up to CK hubs, and Maxxis tires. Loving it!








Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

*Intense Spider Comp*


----------



## liv2_mountain_bike (Nov 7, 2011)

Bittnerb4 said:


> That's a beautiful beast! Nice nipples!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Thanks! As usual, the picture doesn't do it justice. Oh, and the nipples are 16mm for anyone looking for more of a moto look! I'll be using longer nipples on all my wheel builds from now on!


----------



## BlueDragonX (May 10, 2013)

Posted this in the EPO thread, but it's too good not to post here. I present my Canfield Bros EPO!









Parts list includes:
- MRP Stage 140mm
- RaceFace SixC 780mm Bars
- RaceFace SixC 175mm Cranks + 32t NW ring
- SRAM X9 10-speed drive train
- KS Lev 150mm dropper + Spec Henge saddle
- Derby 35mm rims + Hope hubs
- Maxxis 2.5" DHF + 2.35" DHR-II
- Hope X2 brakes with 180mm/160mm rotors front/rear.

According to my crappy luggage scale it's 25lbs.


----------



## JonJones (Feb 12, 2012)

BlueDragonX said:


> Posted this in the EPO thread, but it's too good not to post here. I present my Canfield Bros EPO!
> 
> View attachment 1027701
> 
> ...


"I don't need a new bike" "I don't need a new bike" "I don't need a new bike"
"I don't need a new bike" "I don't need a new bike" "I don't need a new bike"
"I don't need a new bike" "I don't need a new bike" "I don't need a new bike"
"I don't need a new bike" "I don't need a new bike" "I don't need a new bike"

That's a lovely looking thing.


----------



## protsi (Dec 21, 2010)

Just a something I put together for my wife and came beautiful 25 pounds with all the spare parts I found at home , I just buy the frame and fork for $ 200 buck. And 16. Buck carbon seat post . Old rig new purpose. Hope you like it









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattnz (Jun 4, 2014)

Not the best of pics, but am loving my new XC weapon! Just under 9kg from memory.


----------



## VeniVidiVici (Oct 10, 2015)

3.00f-2.30r


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

BlueDragonX said:


> Posted this in the EPO thread, but it's too good not to post here. I present my Canfield Bros EPO!
> 
> View attachment 1027701
> 
> ...


That's just plain nasty. Makes you wanna jump out of a plane on that thing.


----------



## vik61 (Nov 6, 2010)

Titanium 29er.


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

vik61 said:


> Titanium 29er.


Gorgeous. Make/model?


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

protsi said:


> Just a something I put together for my wife and came beautiful 25 pounds with all the spare parts I found at home , I just buy the frame and fork for $ 200 buck. And 16. Buck carbon seat post . Old rig new purpose. Hope you like it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome!!

Listen... another Angel just got their wings!

Kona :FTW:

-----------------------------------------------------------
'Yes! I'm an opinionated Mofo... Next question'.


----------



## protsi (Dec 21, 2010)

Go it. Me too. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

kragu said:


> Gorgeous. Make/model?


Looks to me like a Motobecane Team Ti. Beautiful rig. I have successfully avoided buying one of their Ti bikes for a while now. Pics like this make it hard to do though!!!


----------



## oneslow4g (Nov 8, 2015)

Just picked this up 2015 rockhopper with rockshox 30 gold tk forks for a steal. This is my first mtb was a long time bmxer but stop riding in my mid 20's but now i have a itch to ride again and could't see my self going back to a bmx so now i'm here lol.


----------



## vik61 (Nov 6, 2010)

Rapid titan. It's Russian manufacturer.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

vik61 said:


> Rapid titan. It's Russian manufacturer.


Nice. Frame design looks similar to the Moto, just debadged. Either way it's an amazing looking bike!


----------



## SubiOwner (Oct 31, 2015)

*1st Mountain Bike*

Picked her up today. Trek Superfly 6.


----------



## EddieS (Jan 28, 2015)

SubiOwner said:


> Picked her up today. Trek Superfly 6.
> View attachment 1028763


Congrats, a great choice!


----------



## vik61 (Nov 6, 2010)

My Spark 910 marathon edition.


----------



## EddieS (Jan 28, 2015)

vik61 said:


> My Spark 910 marathon edition.


Looks great!


----------



## SlaughterHouse (Apr 24, 2011)

After riding a hardtail for 5 years riding this thing is like a dream.


----------



## Bittnerb4 (Nov 8, 2015)

SlaughterHouse said:


> After riding a hardtail for 5 years riding this thing is like a dream.


Damn that's a nice bike! After about 6 years of hard tail I finally went FS, what a difference! So much more comfortable. I not sure I could go back to hard tail.

O-H


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Flatland Bicycle said:


> This is my freshly built 29"+ bicycle.


Better pictures, please. Those are all at bad angles, distorted, or fail to show the entire bike.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

Le Duke said:


> Better pictures, please. Those are all at bad angles, distorted, or fail to show the entire bike.


Agreed.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## 156flash (Aug 16, 2013)

*My Trek Marlin ready for sale*








My Marlin ready for sale on flebay.
There are not many original parts left on this bike, handle bars, seat post & back wheel only.
She performed well on the trails considering what the original purchase price would of been but unfortunatly I couldnt resist a shiny new Top Fuel 8.


----------



## mitchy (May 12, 2013)

my pair... i like black.


----------



## Konrad (Oct 26, 2015)

SubiOwner said:


> Picked her up today. Trek Superfly 6.
> View attachment 1028763


I also agree. Great choice. I got a Superfly 7 and have had a blast with it!


----------



## wconcretej (Jun 27, 2013)

Chinese FM036 size 15.5 going since 2013.


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

I'm a Clyde, so it's built like a tank. King/MTX33 rims, AM spec cranks, DH spec stem and handlebar, big-ass rotor.

I was dissatisfied with the fit, so I swapped in the stubby stem and super-wide DH bars and now it rides completely differently.


----------



## Kickngas (Aug 6, 2013)

*2014 Superfly 8*

Picked up this Superfly 8 on Craigslist...almost perfect condition.


----------



## miki_8 (Jul 3, 2015)

Kickngas said:


> Picked up this Superfly 8 on Craigslist...almost perfect condition.
> View attachment 1031990


How do you find bike on craigslist?


----------



## Kickngas (Aug 6, 2013)

I use an app on my iPad called Craig's Pro. You can also search online with the "SearchTempest.com" site. Just put in the key words you want and set a $$ limit and distance from where you are...good luck.


----------



## miki_8 (Jul 3, 2015)

Wow mate, thanx for awesome advice! I`ve installed app on my phone, since there is Android version too!


----------



## EddieS (Jan 28, 2015)

Kickngas said:


> I use an app on my iPad called Craig's Pro. You can also search online with the "SearchTempest.com" site. Just put in the key words you want and set a $$ limit and distance from where you are...good luck.


just checked the searchtemest.com. Wowwww. I am bookmarking that. Nice seach engine idea


----------



## JohnnyMagic (Dec 7, 2014)

Got up at 5am on Turkey day to complete final assembly;




JM


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

It's the Bat-Bike!! 

Awesome!!!!

-----------------------------------------------------------
-=snifff!!=- What's that you say?


----------



## EddieS (Jan 28, 2015)

looks more like a bike from movie "Tron". great design!


----------



## JohnnyMagic (Dec 7, 2014)

This is the "Bat Bike" 

JM


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## protsi (Dec 21, 2010)

This is my rig. At 25 pounds. And ride like a train.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tehllama (Jul 18, 2013)

Finally got around to weighing it - 31.6lb.









Rocky Mountain Instinct 950, with extra junk installed


----------



## steelcityadv (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## Silverback Storm (Dec 3, 2015)

Born in Africa


----------



## steelcityadv (Dec 4, 2015)

Sorry for the double post. I was going to delete the previous one but I don't believe I'm able


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

protsi said:


> This is my rig. At 25 pounds. And ride like a train.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang. 25# is pretty good for aluminum frame and a dropper post!


----------



## reod12x2 (Nov 6, 2015)

my 2013 kona splice, got it year and half ago on sale and I have been through the thick and thin with this bike, from snow no man should be biking in. too speeds that have given the tires enough gyroscopic force to right the bike mid turn

upgrades
-shimano rt-76 203mm front rotor
-shimano deore hollow tech crank set
-blackspire sub 400 red pedals
-Manitou 2015 marvel comp 120mm fork
-cheap water bottle holder


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

Transition TransAM 29er, anyone looking for a hardtail that can rail downhill this is the bike. Set up single speed at 24.6 lbs.


----------



## protsi (Dec 21, 2010)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> Dang. 25# is pretty good for aluminum frame and a dropper post!


And I can go a litle more But is costly. Maybe one of this day I go nuts.

Next sl. Crankset 
Carbon seat
Full foam grips
Hollow chain

And return to conventional post. 126 gr.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nhandu (Dec 8, 2015)

MBIKE SHOTTAS HT04 29er





[/URL]


----------



## BamVanJam11 (Mar 28, 2014)

*29er*

Still love love this bike...


----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)

BamVanJam11 said:


> Still love love this bike...
> View attachment 1035153


What wheels are those?


----------



## Arnaldo (Dec 9, 2013)

Got a new toy this Christmas! Pivot Mach 429 Trail, X01 build.


----------



## Zotty (Sep 28, 2015)

It Started with This
2014 Trek Remedy 929









Bought as an Ex-Demo From BikePark Wales, Needed a few new parts and the finish wasnt the best,, so an Evil Plot was hatched 

Stealth with a Twist. Gloss White with Matte White Decals for the Frame and Satin Black with Gloss Black Decals for the Forks,, Happy with the results 
















































































Full XT Group set aside from XTR Shifter (1x10)
203 Icetechs front and rear
Reverb Stealth Seatpost
Renthal FatBars
Hope 36t Narrow/wide (being changed to a Renthal 38t Narrow/wide as soon as it arrives)
Hope 40t T-Rex Expander Ring
DMR Vaults (Brendog's) With Gold pins
Most bolts changed out for Gold Titanium


----------



## Jamis63 (Aug 18, 2009)




----------



## Calles (May 25, 2010)

2015 Jet 9 Aluminum


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

protsi said:


> And I can go a litle more But is costly. Maybe one of this day I go nuts.
> 
> Next sl. Crankset
> Carbon seat
> ...


I need to weight my Spark 930. It has carbon cranks, seatpost, bars and carbon Roval wheels. Even with all that I'd doubt it is much under 25#.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

blkangel said:


> What wheels are those?


I think they're called "Extremely Heavy"


----------



## Gregwah (Jul 30, 2014)

[HR][/HR]







[HR][/HR]








I have another Maxxis Ardent tire in the mail, sadly it was on backorder


----------



## gpgalanis (Apr 7, 2015)

My Enduro 29 Comp 2015.


----------



## mitchy (May 12, 2013)

2016 Enduro Comp 29 with carbon wheels and bars.


----------



## skt4271 (Oct 29, 2014)

Who re painted it, looks factory.



Zotty said:


> It Started with This
> 2014 Trek Remedy 929
> 
> View attachment 1035800
> ...


----------



## skt4271 (Oct 29, 2014)

Nothing fancy, just can't afford FS... Yet.


----------



## kgcabs (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## trekninja (Oct 22, 2007)

skt4271 said:


> Nothing fancy, just can't afford FS... Yet.


dude hardtails are more fun anyway!


----------



## trekninja (Oct 22, 2007)

protsi said:


> And I can go a litle more But is costly. Maybe one of this day I go nuts.
> 
> Next sl. Crankset
> Carbon seat
> ...


lol im sorry but who tf buys a seat post that says climax on it lmao


----------



## skt4271 (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm just trying to join the club, looks like everyone has a FS. I admit, they look badass.



obs08 said:


> dude hardtails are more fun anyway!


----------



## Acme54321 (Oct 8, 2003)

zotty said:


> hope 36t narrow/wide (being changed to a renthal 38t narrow/wide as soon as it arrives)


38T? Dear Lord.


----------



## kgcabs (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## protsi (Dec 21, 2010)

obs08 said:


> lol im sorry but who tf buys a seat post that says climax on it lmao


Very funny. Just relax. Thank for the input but a brand is a brand just saying. Is like wearing a PORNSTAR shirt. Ja.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## protsi (Dec 21, 2010)

skt4271 said:


> I'm just trying to join the club, looks like everyone has a FS. I admit, they look badass.


FS bikes has a use. And same apply to hard tail. Just saying. I have both and when I go to heavy ruff terrain the FS is a way better animal









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## klord1 (Apr 12, 2015)

Enjoying some BCT on my KM yesterday.


----------



## Chicane32 (Jul 12, 2015)

Delete. wrong forum


----------



## funnyjr (Oct 31, 2009)

outta curiosity any toe overlap on the China fs ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roothog (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## protsi (Dec 21, 2010)

Nice rig. Orange look awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fowlfarm (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## Tidobandito (Nov 23, 2015)

Roothog said:


> View attachment 1037807


Nice !! Great looking bike . Is that a fuel or remedy ?


----------



## Roothog (Jan 25, 2013)

2016 Fuel EX 5


----------



## Gingervitis (Dec 26, 2015)

First post! Thought I would start it off right with this beauty I just finished building frame up









My SIR 9, 21.5 lbs
Rockshox SID RCT3
Chris King ISO hubs on Velocity Blunt SS Hoops
Chris King Headset
Raceface Next SL cranks
KMC X10SL DLC chain in red/black
Hope Race X2 brakes
Loaded post/stem
SDG Ti Fly saddle

Most fun bike I've ever owned!


----------



## SprSonik (Jul 29, 2004)

*Pivot 429 Trail*

Added the Pivot to the fleet and sold my Remedy 9.7. This is the perfect compliment to my 29er rigid SS.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

SprSonik said:


> Added the Pivot to the fleet and sold my Remedy 9.7. This is the perfect compliment to my 29er rigid SS.


Cool bike!
Pivot needs to make an alloy version so that people like me could actually afford one.


----------



## Pro Bike Supply (Dec 16, 2011)

*Yeti SB 4.5c*

I've been loving this bike. With a shortage of boost hubs available, we at the shop just relaced the stock DT 350 hubs to a set of Nox Teocalli rims and the ride is phenomal.


----------



## Chicane32 (Jul 12, 2015)

Demoing this green SB4.5c^^^ from Pro Bike Supply, led me to buy this black bike and I'm loving my new ride.


----------



## LinkyPinky87 (Aug 19, 2015)

Just a superfly5

750mm bars/80mm stem from a fuel ex 9

saint pedals
5.10s

tubeless

..saving for a remedy =D


----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

Porsche RS rigid with mods such as a Praxis Works rear cassette, longer handlebar, shorter stem & couch of a saddle among others. 

Damn Germans living in 1999, whats up with the 24" long Crank Bros riser and a Crank Bros 100mm stem? sure both are CF but geezus bros, its a 29er not some 26" from an issue of 1997 Mountain Bike Action.

Now it rides nice and I can tackle steeps, the stock XTR 11-32 coupled with a front 30T "granny" didn't cut the mustard, I'm not a real strong rider. 

Very light at 19.8 lbs.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

My first proper foray into 29ers. All of my other bikes are 26" bikes, except for the roadies.



Frame: Cotic Solaris size small.
Fork: Manitou Marvel Pro 100mm.
Wheels: Shimano XT 785. 
Brakes: Shimano M8000 XT, 7" front and 6" rear. 
Cranks: Race Face Atlas cranks that I've had on a few bikes before.
Chainring: Hope narrow wide 32T.
Pedals: Time XC8 carbon.
Chain: Shimano XTR/Dura Ace.
Cassette: Shimano XT 11-42.
Rear Derailleur: Shimano XT medium cage.
Front Tyre: WTB Trail Boss 2.4".
Rear Tyre: WTB Bronson 2.2". I had a 2.4" Trail Boss on the back too but the clearance at the chainstays was about 3mm.
Stem: Sunline V1 70mm. I might change it for a Renthal 50mm I have lying around.
Handlebars: Renthal Fatbar Lite 740mm
Grips: Oury lock-ons.
Shifter: Shimano XT running full length housing.
Seat Post: Thomson Masterpiece.
Seat: Selle Italia Maxflite Gel Flow
Headset: Hope
Headset Spacers: Straitline
Bottom Bracket: Shimano Saint because I like the extra thread length.
Bottle Cage: Lezyne aluminium but I have a spare Elite carbon thing lying around if the aluminium one isn't any good.

I managed to shorten the rear brake hose without needing to bleed it afterwards and the chainline looks pretty good. I could shorten the chain a little more but I'll see how it goes as is. It just needs a front mud guard and Garmin mount. The front end might need lowering too.

Riding it around the patio it feels huge. Not unmanageable but very tall. This is actually the first clutch derailleur that I've used. I have one on the Liteville but don't engage it and haven't had any problems due to the chainguide. The shifting feel is much stiffer on the M8000 stuff without the clutch engaged. The click for each shift was very definite and it didn't seem to get any harder to push the lever with the clutch on, which was good.


----------



## el_burras (Mar 17, 2011)

*Siren JH, pretty much the best bike I've owned*

new decal set as well


----------



## Zotty (Sep 28, 2015)

skt4271 said:


> Who re painted it, looks factory.


Local guy to me called Dirty Customs.


----------



## 2freeq (Jan 4, 2016)

My Merida Big Nine 40 29er


----------



## Rev. 14 (Jan 22, 2012)

*2015 Tallboy LTc*

2015 Tallboy LTc Large 26lbs. Took it out on vacation in NM to a place called White Mesa just before Christmas. Nice riding indeed...


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

All cleaned and lubed up. New pedals, crank boots and Pike fork installed. Ready for Snake Creek Time Trial tomorrow!


----------



## otherground (Mar 16, 2015)

*NOS build*

Just a little budget something i'm working on


----------



## Nozes (Feb 18, 2008)

Greetings from Portugal.

























Inbred 29er 18"
Salsa Cromoto
Superstar wheels,chainring 
Funn Flame handlebar
X9 + XT

10,5kg=23,2lbs


----------



## vicbastige (May 31, 2015)

My Spesh set up for City/gravel. When it's time for the trails I change the tires, stem, pedals and bar and I'm ready for single track. I love it.


----------



## skt4271 (Oct 29, 2014)

My new toy, still no pedals-


----------



## Martin.J.D (Jun 10, 2013)

...my Cube 29er LTD Pro


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Rev. 14 said:


> 2015 Tallboy LTc Large 26lbs. Took it out on vacation in NM to a place called White Mesa just before Christmas. Nice riding indeed...
> View attachment 1041013
> 
> 
> ...


Shhh!!! You're not supposed to tell anybody about the riding in New Mexico! And that isn't even the good stuff!!! Now go have fun...


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Been 4 years since I owned a bike with suspension, fully rigid on both geared and SS MTB's... and obviously Fat, CX and roadie.

Just finished Trek 9.9 Superfly SL today and at 38°C we have a total fire ban (banned from entering forestry areas due to bushfire risk) here in rAdelaide, Australia so haven't ridden it in anger yet apart from a few braaaps up and down the street to bed the new brakes in.

My target was an all day epic FS bike, at 10kg with wide wheels, I have put 35mm Nexties on it with Hope EVO hubs, 2.4 front and 2.25 rear. The bike has came out at 10.07kg as it sits. 
Wheelset could be lighter and send it ~9.5kg but I'm fed up breaking lightweight wheels and as long as it feels good, I'm happy as it sits... though the gripshift might go.

I'm way out of touch with modern suspension... one lever controls both shock and fork for CTD- Climb, trail, Descend ! Awesome stuff... can think I'll be disappointed.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

^ nice build, I really like the Superfly.


----------



## Lifter (Jan 14, 2015)

Cube ltd pro


----------



## Lifter (Jan 14, 2015)

Cube ltd pro


----------



## Thomas Butler (Sep 4, 2015)

*Felt edict 2. 2016*

my very first Full suspension Bike. I love it


----------



## otherground (Mar 16, 2015)

*Finished my first real build -*

NOS gotten on fleabay: KHS Tucson frame, Rockshox Reba, Riser bars
Used: Stans Flow Ex - 3.30 Wheelset
Previous version XT m785 brakes w/ rotors new for less than $110 each :thumbsup:
Drivetrain; XT M8000 Rear Der/11-42 cassette/rear shifter, SLX cranks, Race Face narrow wide chainring.

Orange Spank spoon stem and spacers because when i got the frame the "Tucson" stickers under the clear coat were crooked. I hand cut some orange signage vinyl to cover the top tube and I went from there. I love me some orange.


----------



## Mattknowles (Oct 24, 2015)

Just finished this XL surly karate monkey. Put the best stuff on so it would never need to be upgraded.

Chris King headset with a rigid Kelly fork
Ritchey world champ stem with Easton monkey lite carbon XC bars
Easton havok Carbon seatpost with a wtb saddle
Shimano Saint cranks with XT clipless pedals (swapped off the flats to sell)
The wheels are my favorite part. Phil wood KISS mtb hubs laced to mavic a719 hoops with a white industries freewheel
Avid single digit brakes. 








I'm currently selling the bike do to another project so if anyone's interested shoot me a message. Also I'm 6" and this frame fits me pretty spot on.


----------



## LaCostaClydesdale (Aug 1, 2013)

*2012 Specialized Stumpjumper FSR 29er*

Pic at the bottom of San Juan Trail in Southern California. Size XL. 30lbs on the nose. Roval SL Fattie wheels with Spec Purgatory tires. Shimano 1x11. XT Brakes. Command Post Blacklite. Fox Talas 34 140mm. RS Monarch Plus Shock is going on in about a week!


----------



## Mattknowles (Oct 24, 2015)

Mattknowles said:


> Just finished this XL surly karate monkey. Put the best stuff on so it would never need to be upgraded.
> 
> Chris King headset with a rigid Kelly fork
> Ritchey world champ stem with Easton monkey lite carbon XC bars
> ...


750$ plus shipping for my surly? I blew all my money and need to pay rent haha. Send me a message if you're interested. This bike is dialed and in perfect condition.


----------



## massi.rav (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## Zaskar24 (Jun 7, 2008)

Some really nice bikes posted here since I last visited!

Here is one of my latest. Setup as a single speed with the option of going geared if needed.


----------



## mnyquist (Sep 18, 2009)

Mattknowles said:


> 750$ plus shipping for my surly? I blew all my money and need to pay rent haha. Send me a message if you're interested. This bike is dialed and in perfect condition.


Pretty sure there is a classified section where you can post this....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tidobandito (Nov 23, 2015)

massi.rav said:


> View attachment 1045121


Nice rides!, what's the bike in the back


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Tidobandito said:


> what's the bike in the back


Looks like a Spesh Enduro.


----------



## Bittnerb4 (Nov 8, 2015)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> Looks like a Spesh Enduro.


Looks like 10-12 grand in a driveway

O-H


----------



## Bittnerb4 (Nov 8, 2015)

Damn nice tho!

O-H


----------



## Tidobandito (Nov 23, 2015)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> Looks like a Spesh Enduro.


That's what I thought it was I just wasn't sure nice rides


----------



## Tidobandito (Nov 23, 2015)

Tidobandito said:


> That's what I thought it was I just wasn't sure nice rides


I don't know why I continue to look at all these threads particularly this one, because It is straight up TORTURE!!!! I'm still paying of my new 16 remedy 9 29er . Although our crappy weather lately is making it a little easier hahq


----------



## massi.rav (Feb 21, 2015)

Tidobandito said:


> Nice rides!, what's the bike in the back


specialized enduro expert 29 in the back.
trek Fuel ex 9.9 in the front.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Finally done, at least on the surface. Still planning to upgrade the fork to RCT3 with new compression and rebound dampers at some point, the DT350 rear hub to 36 POE, and hopefully the oval chainring and cog to 34/18 in a few months...
edit: oh, and powder coat! Gonna have that sucker done up in Prismatic Powder's Super Red Sparkle before it's all over with!









2012 Trek Cobia
-2016 Rockshox Reba RL 100mm fork
-Cane Creek 40 headset
-SRAM GX1400 170mm cranks w/SRAM Team GXP BB, Shimano MX-80 Saint pedals, and Absolute Black direct mount 32T oval
-KS Lev 27.2 dropper w/Thomson seatpost clamp
-Bontrager Evoke RL saddle
-Easton EC70 low riser 720mm carbon bar w/ODI Rogue lockons
-Bontrager Elite 60mm stem
-SRAM Guide RS brakes w/Shimano RT-86 IceTech rotors
-SS conversion with Surly tensioner, spacers, 19T cog
-Arch EX/DT350 wheels w/DT Comp spokes, DT RWS QR skewers, 2.35/2.25 Nobby Nics, and some cute little black ano valve caps(you know, for bling)

Here it is as new back in 2012, when only the pedals and grips had been added(and it weighed 30+lbs instead of 24.7).
It was the same until fall 2015 except for going 2x10 with a bash guard, and upgrading the troublesome X5 shifters and RD to X7. 
View attachment 1045394


Very happy with how my bike turned out, and the unbelievable amount of fun I've had on it, especially this past year!


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 16, 2009)

massi.rav said:


> View attachment 1045121


Sti cazzi,complimenti.


----------



## yannis7777 (Jan 25, 2016)

*HEAD Granger II 2015*


----------



## rearviewmirror (Jun 14, 2006)

Ventana El Rey


----------



## ssboggy (Oct 25, 2014)

Singular Rooster


----------



## Zaskar24 (Jun 7, 2008)

rearviewmirror said:


> Ventana El Rey


I always liked the looks of the old school El Reys. Not a big fan of the new ones for some reason. Great looking bike and I am sure a great ride.


----------



## Typical (Feb 2, 2016)

*My Pony*

2013 Marin Indian Fire Trail















2016 RMB Instinct BC Edition is in the mail.


----------



## cellery (Jul 24, 2015)

I started out on the orange Trek Stache 7 29 last year...


...And just took home this beautiful Felt Virtue 3 2015 a couple days ago.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Thought I'd throw this up since I personally don't have a new ride, still very happy with my Phantom, but just built this for a friend who wanted plastic. He had his first proper ride on it this evening and he is very happy with it.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

LyNx said:


> Thought I'd throw this up since I personally don't have a new ride, still very happy with my Phantom, but just built this for a friend who wanted plastic. He had his first proper ride on it this evening and he is very happy with it.
> 
> View attachment 1047440


Did you at least give it a test ride, to see how it compared to the Phantom? It's a pretty similar bike at least in theory. Slack angles, 29er, relatively short travel. Just the Following is carbon and the Phantom is alloy.


----------



## heybrady (May 31, 2009)

Winter project build. 2011 Niner EMD 9, rigid. A few parts used, a few parts new, a few from the bin. First time build. Fun.


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

CannondaleF9 said:


> Did you at least give it a test ride, to see how it compared to the Phantom? It's a pretty similar bike at least in theory. Slack angles, 29er, relatively short travel. Just the Following is carbon and the Phantom is alloy.


That, and in every head to head review I've seen, it outshines the Phantom in a big way.

Unfortunately, they got scared when I said '275 pound former power lifter' and advised me to get an Insurgent. I guess they're still gun-shy about their former manufacturing problems and pushed me towards their burlier model.


----------



## Hardclose (Jan 12, 2016)

*My new ride, tallest Production MTB made*

For anyone 6'4" or taller KHS makes a XXL and XXXL with appropriate sized cranks at 210 mm, stand over height on my XXXL pictured comes in at 37.9". The tough part is finding one to try before you buy, took a chance and very impressed with the bike.

[


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

Hardclose said:


> For anyone 6'4" or taller KHS makes a XXL and XXXL with appropriate sized cranks at 210 mm, stand over height on my XXXL pictured comes in at 37.9". The tough part is finding one to try before you buy, took a chance and very impressed with the bike.
> 
> [
> View attachment 1047710


very nice !! a few of companies are making XXL size pedals. those look awful small for a big guy..
VP Harrier
Crank brothers stamp large 
Catalyst Pedal


----------



## Hardclose (Jan 12, 2016)

Good call, the pedals are on tight side...Thanks


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

2016 Canfield Brothers Nimble 9


----------



## beer_coffee_water (Mar 1, 2011)

Definitely like the trail side shot of the N9 better kragu.


----------



## mtn_cyclist (Oct 29, 2013)

2012 Cannondale Scalpel 1


----------



## edmontonrider (Feb 5, 2016)

*Summer and Winter 29ers*









Summer ride : 
2014 Giant XTC 2 Composite 
upgrades:
- 2016 XT Brakes 
- 2016 XT 1x11 (11-42) M8000 Drivetrain
- Raceface 32T Narrow Wide Chainring
- 3T Carbon Stem 
- Raceface Next Carbon 700mm Bars
- Hylix Carbon Seat Post









Winter ride:
2013 Norco Charger 9.2 
upgrades:
- 2015 Rockshox Reba forks
- 1x10 Deore Shadow Plus Setup
- Deore Brakes
- Raceface Team XC Crankset and BB
- Raceface 32T Narrow Wide Chainring
- 3T Carbon 80mm Stem
- 3T Carbon LTD 700mm bars 
- Cane Creek 40 Headset, Cap and Spacers
- 2 x Schwalbe Ice Spiker Pro 29x2.25 
- Brooks B17 Saddle 
- Generic Carbon Seat Post 
- Handlebar Pogies


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

Mach 429 Trail XX1. My first FS 29er since I sold my Asylum OCD with 2.8" of rear travel, designed by Chris Currie of Speedgoat Bicycles, fabricated by Titus [Pivot of yore].









He joins his big (little?) brother, a custom 2011 Unit. Photo from today:









I'm a straight guy who refers to his bikes as males. Deal with it!


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

beer_coffee_water said:


> Definitely like the trail side shot of the N9 better kragu.


Ha... Yeah, the other one is all I had at the time.


----------



## massi.rav (Feb 21, 2015)

Ryder1 said:


> Mach 429 Trail XX1. My first FS 29er since I sold my Asylum OCD with 2.8" of rear travel, designed by Chris Currie of Speedgoat Bicycles, fabricated by Titus [Pivot of yore].
> 
> View attachment 1048155


Wow....carbon wheels DT Swiss xmc1200 added as well.
very nice build indeed. Compliments.


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

massi.rav said:


> Wow....carbon wheels DT Swiss xmc1200 added as well.
> very nice build indeed. Compliments.


Thanks. I'll be driving that 10 year old Mazda3 for the foreseeable future. 

For an off-the-shelf complete bike, the Trail's XX1 is hard to beat (thanks largely to the "budget" carbon frame that Pivot uses on this frame).


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

ASRc, just out of the rain.








Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

Ryder1 said:


> Thanks. I'll be driving that 10 year old Mazda3 for the foreseeable future.


Your priorities are straight. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

Ryder1 said:


> Thanks. I'll be driving that 10 year old Mazda3 for the foreseeable future.





schnee said:


> Your priorities are sraight. :thumbsup:


I was shopping for a WRX or GTI, but after I got pulled for driving 99mph in a 65 zone, opting for a nice bike seemed like the wiser decision.


----------



## anderssvensson (Jan 21, 2015)

My new Trek Top Fuel 9.8SL


----------



## FLN75S (Jul 25, 2012)

Got this thing running sweet now
150mm front travel
LB 30mm int Carbon rims


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Nope, not yet, guy has only had 2 rides on it, I'll ask to give it a test after he's had a few more. Most likely give it a proper test and put a 70-80mm stem on it so it fits a bit better and is closer in size to my Phantom cockpit. Biggest thing I actually like about it with just going by paper is the slacker STA, my legs are long and I need my saddle father back than a straight post on a 74* STA bike allows, so have to run setback and not easy to find a setback dropper.



CannondaleF9 said:


> Did you at least give it a test ride, to see how it compared to the Phantom? It's a pretty similar bike at least in theory. Slack angles, 29er, relatively short travel. Just the Following is carbon and the Phantom is alloy.


----------



## jcolloton (Aug 7, 2015)

My Following.


----------



## massi.rav (Feb 21, 2015)

> My Following.


Looks like a small size, or is it the picture?


----------



## jcolloton (Aug 7, 2015)

massi.rav said:


> Looks like a small size, or is it the picture?


Definitely a large frame.


----------



## s0ul_chicken (Aug 1, 2013)

I am so ready for Spring...









Airborne Goblin


----------



## kazafaza (Mar 27, 2011)

Large KrampuSS:









Cheers,
T.


----------



## Tidobandito (Nov 23, 2015)

jcolloton said:


> View attachment 1049061
> 
> 
> My Following.


Nice photo , that's one sexy a*s beast you have


----------



## LinkyPinky87 (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## nightwing58 (Dec 29, 2015)

My 2016 FUEL EX 8 29. Already ordered Shimano XT brakes to replace the stock ones.


----------



## nord1899 (Aug 29, 2011)

Trek Remedy 29er, carbon frame, custom build. More, bigger pictures here


----------



## massi.rav (Feb 21, 2015)

nord1899 said:


> Trek Remedy 29er, carbon frame, custom build. More, bigger pictures here


Splendid. Love the colors.
What wheels are you mounting?


----------



## protsi (Dec 21, 2010)

nord1899 said:


> Trek Remedy 29er, carbon frame, custom build. More, bigger pictures here


Nice rig. Nice job on it. Enjoy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjbnum3 (Feb 13, 2016)

*Marin Hamilton single speed.*
Or with hub it has it has 2 speeds.
I really like how this bike rides and feels.I'm more of A road rider,but plan to take it on some flat dirt some.


----------



## LinkyPinky87 (Aug 19, 2015)

massi.rav said:


> Splendid. Love the colors.
> What wheels are you mounting?


From another thread



nord1899 said:


> Nox Farlows.


----------



## SDMTB'er (Feb 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nord1899 (Aug 29, 2011)

massi.rav said:


> Splendid. Love the colors.
> What wheels are you mounting?


Nox Farlows w/ Trek SE4/SE3 on them for now anyway. Will see how they fare around here if I switch over to a Minion DHF/DHR2 setup.


----------



## Tidobandito (Nov 23, 2015)

Le Duke said:


> ASRc, just out of the rain.
> View attachment 1048218
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TXFF (Nov 17, 2015)

2015 Trek Superfly FS 8, my Christmas present to myself! First few rides have been great!


----------



## anderssvensson (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## 156flash (Aug 16, 2013)

nightwing58 said:


> My 2016 FUEL EX 8 29. Already ordered Shimano XT brakes to replace the stock ones.


Good idea, I upgraded my top fuel 8 brakes to XT as well, I tell people looking to buy their first MT bike that most expensive components are just fluf (that I like) but good brakes are a must.


----------



## nightwing58 (Dec 29, 2015)

Well I've also talked with Trek chat help with work on what parts I would need if I wanted to change my EX8 29 from 2x10 to 1x11 so should I decide to go that route I know what I need now to upgrade to that as well.


----------



## Thomapa1 (Jan 7, 2016)

New Santa Cruz Highball 29er Carbon R build.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

nightwing58 said:


> Well I've also talked with Trek chat help with work on what parts I would need if I wanted to change my EX8 29 from 2x10 to 1x11 so should I decide to go that route I know what I need now to upgrade to that as well.


if you go Shimano XT 1x11 you don't need to change your rear wheel.

So you would need: (Bare minimum)
-Narrow Wide chainring, remove front derailleur and shifter
-Cassette, Chain
-11speed derailleur and shifter.


----------



## nightwing58 (Dec 29, 2015)

Yup already went to chainreactioncycles.com and saved a set up of the Shimano XT M8000 1x11 Speed Groupset in my wishlist just so I can remember what I'll need.

-Shimano XT M8000 1x11 Speed Groupset Builder: 
-Shimano XT M8000 Single 11 Speed Crankset: 175mm length and 53mm chainline
-Shimano XT M8000 Shadow+ 11 Speed Rear Mech: medium cage
-Shimano XT M8000 Shadow+ 11 Speed Rear Mech: 32t
-Shimano XT M8000 11 Speed Trigger Shifter: Rear I-Spec II
-Shimano XT M8000 11 Speed Cassette: 11-40t
-Shimano Ultegra 6800-XT M8000 HG701 11sp Chain: Silver, 116 Links


----------



## jn24uk (Nov 26, 2015)

Thomapa1 said:


> New Santa Cruz Highball 29er Carbon R build.
> 
> View attachment 1050631
> 
> ...


Awesome bike, i've been waiting for the Aluminum in the D build to be released for a few months now. How does it ride?


----------



## Thomapa1 (Jan 7, 2016)

I had an Aluminum on order, delays. Dealer worked with me to get me into a carbon build for not much more than Aluminum.
Honestly, I just got it Saturday - weather has been horrible, only rode it around my neighborhood a little bit. I have not had a new mountain bike in about 12 years - so anything would feel better by comparison. Hard for me to give you useful information right now...Very light, controllable, precise feeling - no complaints.


----------



## jn24uk (Nov 26, 2015)

Thomapa1 said:


> I had an Aluminum on order, delays. Dealer worked with me to get me into a carbon build for not much more than Aluminum.
> Honestly, I just got it Saturday - weather has been horrible, only rode it around my neighborhood a little bit. I have not had a new mountain bike in about 12 years - so anything would feel better by comparison. Hard for me to give you useful information right now...Very light, controllable, precise feeling - no complaints.


So which carbon model did you get? Can you let me know what the MSRP was and what you actually paid so I know what I should be paying?


----------



## Thomapa1 (Jan 7, 2016)

Highball 29 carbon build "C' which is their more basic carbon frame. R build. Msrp was $2,700 - my price was $2k before tax. I was prepared to pay $1,850 for the aluminum R build. Good luck.


----------



## jn24uk (Nov 26, 2015)

Thomapa1 said:


> Highball 28 carbon build "C' which is their more basic carbon frame. R build. Msrp was $2,700 - my price was $2k before tax. I was prepared to pay $1,850 for the aluminum R build. Good luck.


Is it a 2015 or 2016? That's like 35% off. Where are you from?


----------



## ajjrsons (Jul 15, 2015)

I've got a '15 Highball cc. regarding the ride, it accelerates faster than any bike I've had - just amazing. I love it for both XC and commuting. I vary the stem length for MTB vs commute. I do wish I had gone with the 120mm vs 100mm for more trail work. I'll add a 120mm fork option this spring.


----------



## Thomapa1 (Jan 7, 2016)

jn24uk said:


> Is it a 2015 or 2016? That's like 35% off. Where are you from?


Assume 2016...it was ordered from the Mfg early Feb...not a floor model.

The store worked with me because I was going to buy a floor model Aluminum R build for $1,700 (msrp=$2k)- but someone put a deposit down as I was taking a day to think about it. I ordered the Aluminum for $1,850 R build (about 7% off msrp) and waited for almost a month before he found that availability was scarce.

He offered me the great price on the carbon model and I snatched it. My price was 26% off msrp


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

*650B+ Paradox*

Can't remember the last bike or time I posted here, but this is a new iteration for my V2 XL Paradox. WTB Asym i35 rims laced to Hope Pro2 EVO hubs, WTB Trailblazer 2.8" rear/WTB Trailboss 3.0" front. Have been riding it around for about 2 weeks with the 650B+ rear 29" x 2.4" front, only got the Trailboss last night and first ride today, really like it. Rest of the setup, Fox F34 @ 140mm, XTR shifter, XTR RD, XT cassette, 70mm RF stem, 760mm Nukeprooof bar, XT brakes.


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

2013 Trek Cobia, with most recent upgrades.
I put a down payment on a 2016 Rocky Mountain Instinct 950 today. That should be in my hands before midsummer.


----------



## massi.rav (Feb 21, 2015)

LyNx said:


> View attachment 1050712


Really cool.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

My first all squishy bike since 2008.

Stumpjumper Comp Carbon:










Previous rig is a Vassago Bandersnatch. I'm going to pull it apart and rebuild my Jabberwocky with its parts.


----------



## LinkyPinky87 (Aug 19, 2015)

Really love this bike


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

LyNx said:


> Can't remember the last bike or time I posted here, but this is a new iteration for my V2 XL Paradox. WTB Asym i35 rims laced to Hope Pro2 EVO hubs, WTB Trailblazer 2.8" rear/WTB Trailboss 3.0" front. Have been riding it around for about 2 weeks with the 650B+ rear 29" x 2.4" front, only got the Trailboss last night and first ride today, really like it. Rest of the setup, Fox F34 @ 140mm, XTR shifter, XTR RD, XT cassette, 70mm RF stem, 760mm Nukeprooof bar, XT brakes.
> 
> View attachment 1050712


Rad! Will be building up the exact same wheel set for my Nimble 9, probably some time this summer.


----------



## Gilgo (Jul 15, 2011)

Kona Process 111 2015

1x11 XT
XT Ice-tech 180/180
Pike RCT3 @130mm
DT350/Ryde Trace 25
Butcher/Purgatory
KS Lev Integra w. Southpaw


----------



## orvil (Feb 19, 2016)

*New member hardtail SS*

My Mongoose Deception. Its deceptive.


----------



## Tidobandito (Nov 23, 2015)

I know it's a terrible picture , but I just brought her home and haven't had a chance to get quality photos . I just wanted to share my excitement , as I've been drooling over all the pics you guys have posted !! Can't wait to tear sh*t up in this beast !! :cornut:


----------



## protsi (Dec 21, 2010)

Tidobandito said:


> I know it's a terrible picture , but I just brought her home and haven't had a chance to get quality photos . I just wanted to share my excitement , as I've been drooling over all the pics you guys have posted !! Can't wait to tear sh*t up in this beast !! :cornut:


Don't worry. I see worst. But you have to remove the reflector and put some led to go with you girlfriend ohhh excuse me your new MTB. ENJOY.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tidobandito (Nov 23, 2015)

protsi said:


> Don't worry. I see worst. But you have to remove the reflector and put some led to go with you girlfriend ohhh excuse me your new MTB. ENJOY.
> 
> Thanks every penny I had went to her , and the fiancée is already jealous haha!


----------



## protsi (Dec 21, 2010)

Nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thomapa1 (Jan 7, 2016)

Inaugural rides this weekend - beast!


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

You won't be disappointed, I'm sure  Have had 4 rides on this setup now and really impressed by it, running 12 PSI F&R, front feels softer than rear, somehow as both are the Light &Fast versions of the tyres. Had been liking this exact setup with 29+ front and 29"x2.4" rear, did not know if I would like it 650B+ F&R as it would steepen back up the HTA a bit and drop the BB a bit, but honestly have not noticed either.



kragu said:


> Rad! Will be building up the exact same wheel set for my Nimble 9, probably some time this summer.


----------



## wpccrunner (Feb 17, 2016)

looking to be joining this thread soon... UNCLE SAM GIVE ME MY MONEY!


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

wpccrunner said:


> looking to be joining this thread soon... UNCLE SAM GIVE ME MY MONEY!


Which bike are you looking at buying?


----------



## dunleavy (Aug 21, 2015)

I have that same roadmap play rug.


----------



## localn8ve (Feb 16, 2016)

Hey guys,

Here's my new (to me) 2012 Niner Air 9 that I picked up recently. Although I've ridden road bikes for many years, it's my first mountain bike. I've only taken it on a couple of rides in the SF Bay Area and looking forward to many more.










- 2012 Niner Air 9 - Anodized Black (Small)
- SRAM X7
- Rockshox Reba RLT 
- Stans ZTR Arch w/ SRAM X9 Hubs
- Misc. Niner parts


----------



## Tidobandito (Nov 23, 2015)

scoobydrew said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Here's my new (to me) 2012 Niner Air 9 that I picked up recently. Although I've ridden road bikes for many years, it's my first mountain bike. I've only taken it on a couple of rides in the SF Bay Area and looking forward to many more.
> 
> ...


Welcome to mtbing !! That's a nice set up you have there ! Nice picture as well! My mother has a picture of our family in that same spot (I believe, it looks exactly the same) from when we lived in Alameda California . Enjoy the sport/bike!! Oh and sorry for the randomness of my reply


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Want to add a chain guide and X9 shifter. Also have a spare set of XT brakes and a Pike fork to install. Can't wait to ride it Sunday!!!


----------



## Dochartaigh (Feb 24, 2016)

Just getting back into the sport - my first bike in 20 years! Gary Fisher Ferrous 29er:









Fox F80RL fork, Race Face crank, SRAM XO carbon drivetrain, Easton rims, Hope Tech hydraulic disc brakes, Chris King headset, Bontrager Race 90mm stem and bars (only stock parts on the bike I think), Thomson seatpost, WTB SST saddle.

I'm still getting the bike to fit right for me - switched in an inexpensive Selle SMP TRK saddle for better comfort, and thinking about 50mm Thomson stem + Race Face Respond Riser Bar (think I need the front handlebar closer to me, and up).


----------



## Dochartaigh (Feb 24, 2016)

Gary Fisher Ferrous 29er. Just getting back into the sport after 20 years!

































Fox F80RL fork, Race Face Deux SC crank, SRAM XO carbon drivetrain with SRAM PG990 cassette, Easton Rims, Hope Tech hydraulic brakes, Chris King headset, Bontrager Race stem and bars (think only stock parts on the bike), WTB SST team saddle, Thomson seatpost.

The handlebars are a little too far forward so I'm looking into a Thomson 50mm stem and some Race Face Chester riser bars.


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

Dochartaigh said:


> Gary Fisher Ferrous 29er. Just getting back into the sport after 20 years!
> 
> View attachment 1052207
> 
> ...


Awesome rig, man! This was my first real bike when I got into MTB in 2012. Still have the frame, though its parts are on other bikes.


----------



## Dochartaigh (Feb 24, 2016)

kragu said:


> Awesome rig, man! This was my first real bike when I got into MTB in 2012. Still have the frame, though its parts are on other bikes.


Thanks! You wouldn't believe the deal I got on it from Craigslist. ...now I'm off to learn more about what the heck I bought


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

The Dekerf is ready for the coming season. New XX1 drivetrain and Hope Stealth Race X2 brakes. 








Looking forward to the singletrack.


----------



## HD1911 (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## V8Interceptor (Aug 24, 2014)




----------



## JDuhr (Feb 29, 2016)

2015 Fuel 9.8

"Patiently" waiting for spring and dry trails here in Wis. Can't wait to get out on it.


----------



## Entrenador (Oct 8, 2004)

*Transition TA29*








Fun bike, far more capable than I am these days. Woot.


----------



## Tidobandito (Nov 23, 2015)

A better pic of my new 16 remedy8 29er 19"inch frame . I have only been able to put about 20 miles on it so far. This beauty is by far the best bike I've ever owned, it's super fun,smooth,stiff, and seems to allow me to ride with much faster speeds. I was initially a little worried about the weight , but man was I wrong it rides like a much lighter bike than it looks!!! I couldn't be happier and I'm so glad I went 29 rather than the 27.5 !!!!


----------



## FastEdward (Feb 29, 2016)

*2010 Pivot Mach 429*

New for me!

Posted background info here --> http://forums.mtbr.com/29er-bikes/2010-pivot-mach-429-alloy-my-new-bike-1004832.html


----------



## protsi (Dec 21, 2010)

FastEdward said:


> New for me!
> 
> Posted background info here --> http://forums.mtbr.com/29er-bikes/2010-pivot-mach-429-alloy-my-new-bike-1004832.html


Looking good. Love red plus white. Nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inter (Nov 27, 2010)

twins Ripley


----------



## rodneyhuston (Aug 16, 2015)

*My workhorse in progress...*








Current upgrades:
RaceFace 36t 1X chainring
Sram Gx 10speed rear derailleur


----------



## tatuowen (Jun 27, 2013)

*Niner Air9Carbon*


----------



## tatuowen (Jun 27, 2013)

*Stache 7*


----------



## Wisconsinite762 (May 24, 2014)

JDuhr said:


> 2015 Fuel 9.8
> 
> "Patiently" waiting for spring and dry trails here in Wis. Can't wait to get out on it.
> 
> ...


Great looking bike!


----------



## kendalja (Jun 17, 2014)

Here's my rig:


----------



## Epic_Dude (May 31, 2010)

^The green wheels look really cool!


----------



## kendalja (Jun 17, 2014)

Epic_Dude said:


> ^The green wheels look really cool!


Thanks!


----------



## guitarjohn21 (Jan 16, 2012)

my SB95


----------



## Gregwah (Jul 30, 2014)

*Airborne Guardian 2.0 Build*

























Hey guys! Finally got around to posting on the 29er forum now that i'm finally done upgrading!

Full parts list includes:

-100mm Manitou Marvel Pro fork
-Shimano SLX M675 brakes, 180mm front rotor and 160mm rear rotor
-60mm Raceface Evolve stem
-Answer ProTaper DH bars
-ODI Rogue grips
-2.4 Maxxis Ardent EXO tire front, 2.25 Maxxis Ardent EXO tire rear 
-Raceface Narrow/Wide chainring, 32t
-Shimano SLX M675 Shadow+ rear derailleur
-Shimano Zee 10speed shifter


----------



## Back2MTB (Jun 4, 2014)

*Carbon Horsethief, hang on!*

Bought a 2015 leftover HT frame and transferred over most of my parts from a more 'xc' 100mm bike. I have to say I am a total believer in slacker HTA bikes now. HT is ~68 degree and it's as if I am able to see further around corners now and have a split second longer to react.... Game Changer!


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)




----------



## MXRACER_00 (Mar 7, 2016)

*My custom SS Stache*


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Back2MTB said:


> Bought a 2015 leftover HT frame and transferred over most of my parts from a more 'xc' 100mm bike. I have to say I am a total believer in slacker HTA bikes now. HT is ~68 degree and it's as if I am able to see further around corners now and have a split second longer to react.... Game Changer!
> 
> View attachment 1054930


Is that a Salsa Horsethief?

It looks like it's a lot of fun. 
My new full suspension bike should be in my hands this week, I can't wait.


----------



## RC51 RIDER (Mar 9, 2015)

Picked up my 2015 Giant Revel 29er last year and now doing some up grades ... Been a great bike for my exercise and riding to work a couple days a week !









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## peterk123 (Oct 10, 2005)

*Stumpy*

Bought her used last fall. Swapped parts off my chinese carbon hardtail to upgrade some stuff. Purchased some others. Fun project, and best of all, only cost around $250 bucks because I parted out the hardtail.

The changes:
Converted to 1x setup using my old absolute 28 chainring;
One up 42t rear cog with the hanger modification. Shifting is flawless;
Swapped to a pretty green colored 760mm flat bar;
Swapped out the stem to a 60mm;
Fancy platform pedals (first time on flats in twenty years. Love them);
Swapped seat;
Pulled my LB Carbon wheels and rebuilt them to accommodate thru axles;
Novatec front hub Hope rear hub;
Had Fox rebuild the brain shock;
I did new seals and oil bath for the fork.
Swapped the rear tire for existing Specie GC 2.2;
Purchased new Ardent 2.4 for the front.

The bike is a ball to ride.

Thanks for looking. Pete


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Here is my newest 29er, a 2016 Rocky Mountain Instinct 950.


----------



## beee240 (Mar 4, 2016)

My modified Marlin.


----------



## Arct1c0n (Mar 3, 2016)

*Bringing the girl home for the first time*


----------



## Back2MTB (Jun 4, 2014)

CannondaleF9 said:


> Is that a Salsa Horsethief?
> 
> It looks like it's a lot of fun.
> My new full suspension bike should be in my hands this week, I can't wait.


Yup 2015 Carbon Horsethief with 120mm Pike. Local trails finally fasy/dry today and pulled out 8 PRs despite legs feeling tired. Super capable, confidence inspiring, climbs awesome and is a battleship on steep downs!


----------



## jgray33 (Mar 23, 2016)

14 Trek Remedy 7 fresh off the local bike shop shelf (once the dust was blown off). Better pics after the spring snow storm melts away.


----------



## EOS_ (Dec 16, 2012)

Here is my "new" TREK Superfly 5 2014 upgraded:

most important upgrades:

wheelset: WTB Stryker TCS Cross Country Race 29″
fork: Fox 32 Float 100mm Terralogic Kashima
brakes: Shimano XT BR-M785
shifters: X7 and X9 2x10 Type 2
crankset: X9 28/42 GXP with SRAM press fit ceramic 
casset: SunRace MX3 CHAMPAGNE 10sp 11-40

Now I am deciding how to convert to 12x142


----------



## LinkyPinky87 (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

*My modded 2014 Stumpy Evo 29*

Glamour shot from Henry Coe









Took this wagon wheeled beast to Mammoth for 3 days of GNAR!


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

LinkyPinky87 said:


> View attachment 1058980


That Trek Remedy is badass, the slammed A8 is... interesting.


----------



## LinkyPinky87 (Aug 19, 2015)

CannondaleF9 said:


> That Trek Remedy is badass, the slammed A8 is... interesting.


Its a HSV Grange on bags (American terms, a Chevrolet Caprice?)

And thanks


----------



## Ebroughton (May 13, 2015)

My 2011 Scott Scale Elite mostly stock.
Added XT m8000 brakes to get rid of the noisy Avids
Ergon grips

Plan on adding XT crankset and XT clipless pedals
Getting back into mountain biking after 15 yrs.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

LinkyPinky87 said:


> Its a HSV Grange on bags (American terms, a Chevrolet Caprice?)
> 
> And thanks
> 
> View attachment 1059248


Ohh right. It looks like an early 2000s Audi A8. And sadly Chevy doesn't sell the Caprice here for civilian use.


----------



## tuenni (Sep 11, 2014)

My Camber EVO 2014 in Goldrain / Laces Italy


----------



## Nimblewill (Sep 29, 2011)

*The Reverend Al Green*

The Reverend Al Green


----------



## Tedbo68 (Mar 18, 2016)

graduated from a hardtail, just picked this bad boy up. 2016 Specialized Stumpjumper Comp FSR


----------



## rufus (Jun 15, 2004)

Niner Rip 9


----------



## lostgiant (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## DirtDobber04 (Jun 1, 2015)

My 2016 Trek X-Caliber 9. Added ergon grips, and getting ready to purchase an xfusion hilo dropper for it. Love riding this bike.


----------



## shhong522 (Mar 27, 2016)

Just picked up a 2015 Specialized Camber Evo 29 for a good price.

It's fantastic that I cannot even compare with my old 2012 Rockhopper.

LOVES!


----------



## rusheleven (Jan 19, 2012)

Flickr Album
Flickr Group


----------



## ZEROUNO (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*My Giant Anthem X 29*

my first full suspensed 29er , Maestro suspension really good work


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Got my stump jumper all sorted with a Pike fork and MRP chain guide. Loving this bike. Never thought something that can go downhill like a dump truck can still climb too!


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Sexy!


----------



## Thomapa1 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Epic_Dude (May 31, 2010)

ZEROUNO said:


> View attachment 1060003


Very nice! How do you like that inverted fork? I also flipped my shock around on my -036, the remote cable routing just works better.


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

My new to me Niner Rip 9....Love it!


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

^ nice


----------



## Arnaldo (Dec 9, 2013)




----------



## Raidmagic (Mar 7, 2016)

2016 Specialized Stump Jumper. What an upgrade from my 2012 HardRock








[/URL]


----------



## jupiter58 (Jan 13, 2016)

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5YbAlHpvy41ZUlTZzc3cHVFd0k/view?usp=sharing


----------



## RC51 RIDER (Mar 9, 2015)

2015 Giant Revel 29er









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## carlos bananas (Jul 27, 2011)

norco revolver 9 fs


----------



## ostas (Apr 2, 2016)

From Madrid- spain the mine


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

That is quite an eclectic collection of parts. How much does that fork weigh and how does it perform?

Sent from my Nexus 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## StuartTX (Apr 2, 2016)

2015 Specialized Camber 29


----------



## Bikrmaniac247 (Mar 30, 2016)

My Trailfox Tf03 Just Built


----------



## 213CL9 (Aug 25, 2015)

My Niner Rip 9 with new Deity bar & stem.






This was before:


----------



## jupiter58 (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## jupiter58 (Jan 13, 2016)

ostas said:


> From Madrid- spain the mine


Nice! look at my P29er? Ritchey rocks.


----------



## Johnny Drama (May 2, 2007)

Raidmagic said:


> 2016 Specialized Stump Jumper. What an upgrade from my 2012 HardRock
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Post more of it! Ordered mine today. Can't wait to get it. Got a sweetheart of a deal to boot.


----------



## Raidmagic (Mar 7, 2016)

Here it is the day I got it. I don't have many pics. I'm dumb 

I did get a pretty good deal on it. I was working on a deal for a 2015 but they didn't have it in a large frame so they uped the deal for a 2016.


----------



## Quantumhigh (Nov 3, 2014)

Devinci Atlas


----------



## Johnny Drama (May 2, 2007)

Are those red lock on oury grips? Link?



Raidmagic said:


> Here it is the day I got it. I don't have many pics. I'm dumb
> 
> I did get a pretty good deal on it. I was working on a deal for a 2015 but they didn't have it in a large frame so they uped the deal for a 2016.


----------



## jrgand (May 19, 2011)

*2016 fuel ex9*

2016 fuel ex9


----------



## Raidmagic (Mar 7, 2016)

Johnny Drama said:


> Are those red lock on oury grips? Link?


Yes they are, I got them at the local bike shop. I love them. I've had them for awhile and moved them to this bike when I bought it.


----------



## NABodie (Jul 29, 2013)

*2013 Giant Revel 1*

Beats watchin golf any day!


----------



## Johnny Drama (May 2, 2007)

So happy to finally have a dual suspension bike. 2016 Stumpy. Dialing in fitment. Swapped out to my favorite saddle and pedals. Also taped a bunch of the surfaces.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jn24uk (Nov 26, 2015)

*2016 Trek X-Caliber 8*

New Bonty XR3 Team up front and XR2 Team in the back!


----------



## andreysalad (Oct 31, 2013)

On-One Inbred 29er - Pedal Room


----------



## EricV (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## akaBrowntown (Nov 28, 2012)

Raidmagic said:


> [/URL]


Alafia/Carter?


----------



## blacksheep5150 (Oct 22, 2014)

just had it built , picked it up yesterday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weisoseis (Apr 10, 2016)

Here's my Cannondale trail sl2










Time is an invention...


----------



## LinkyPinky87 (Aug 19, 2015)

jn24uk said:


> New Bonty XR3 Team up front and XR2 Team in the back!


How does that go for you?

Epic rolling resistance when I changed bikes from XR1s to XR4/3


----------



## jn24uk (Nov 26, 2015)

So far so good, ditching the tubes this weekend.


----------



## Rufhausen (Apr 12, 2004)

First 29er. 2016 ASR "Enduro". Took a little getting used to, but fits like a glove now.


----------



## Joe Handlebar (Apr 12, 2016)

I built this up last night.....

Second 29er and VASTLY different than my first one from six or seven years ago. Took it out for it's shakedown ride today. Obviously, this is not the stock set up...I ditched the stock crank, BB, front der/shifter, bar/stem and saddle to build up a nicely appointed 2x10. All the stock parts will get thrown onto my old 650b bike...maybe. Might just part everything out on CL.


----------



## mtwashingtonhunter (Apr 18, 2016)

Picked up this last week...Scott Genius 920...so far, so good...minus the noisy seat, has to go.


----------



## ast (Dec 2, 2004)

*SB4.5c VS The Following*

My Yeti and a friend's Evil.
Looks like they are circling each other for a show down


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

ast said:


> My Yeti and a friend's Evil.
> Looks like they are circling each other for a show down


Dang! Those are some long horn cattle!!

Here's my Green Bandit soaking up the Autumn sun =)









-----------------------------------------------------------
#1 resolution... Ride it like I stole it!!


----------



## RC51 RIDER (Mar 9, 2015)

Finally got to install my Chain and Blacked out Cassette !

















Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

Size XL Salsa Dos Niner...:thumbsup:



__
https://flic.kr/p/GcERkc
 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/



__
https://flic.kr/p/FSZRJd
 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/



__
https://flic.kr/p/G7n9Fq
 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## mmullen68 (Mar 23, 2016)

*MY First Build Gnarvester AL*

Been piecing this bike together for the past 6 weeks, my first build from frame up on a mountain bike. With a lot of help lurking on this forum i might add lol. Figured it was time for a post.

Since the pic I swapped out the shimano zee crank for a 168 q-factor sram xx1 gxp crankset with a 30t wolftooth BB30 chainring for extra clearance. Also added a SLX rear brake.

I had ordered the zee crank on sale before the deciding on a 29+ frame and was told it wouldnt fit so ordered the sram xx1. But as i waited for the sram to arrive i was able to get the zee to work with some fiddling. Inverting the chainring on the zee crank gave me enough clearance with the chainstay and the crank felt great but still upgraded to the xx1 sice it was ordered already.

Boy do i love this bike so far! Rides like a dream and almost finished finally. I cant wait to hit prescott next month for some trail riding.


----------



## johnj2803 (Apr 30, 2011)

My entry level 29er in all its Glory going for a ride

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnny Drama (May 2, 2007)

johnj2803 said:


> View attachment 1064924
> 
> My entry level 29er in all its Glory going for a ride
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


Where was this?


----------



## johnj2803 (Apr 30, 2011)

Johnny Drama said:


> Where was this?


Oleta Park in Miami Florida

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnny Drama (May 2, 2007)

johnj2803 said:


> Oleta Park in Miami Florida
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


I thought it looked familiar


----------



## Joe Handlebar (Apr 12, 2016)

Ok....


----------



## protsi (Dec 21, 2010)

Rockstar 29er

Rock shock Rl 100 with compression adjust with lock

Reverb seat post

Fsa Carbon handlebar Kforce

Fsa crankset

Pedal platform NEXT

10 spd XO SYSTEM shifter cassette,derailleur

On one HEADSET

SRAM foam grip

SRAM monarch frame shock

Brake HAYES with 2 piece AVID rotors

Uno short stem

Stand wheel set ARCH WITH 330 hub with true axle

FIZIK tundra saddle

Continental tires 2.2








This is my rig.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manimal_ (Apr 21, 2016)

nord1899 said:


> Trek Remedy 29er, carbon frame, custom build. More, bigger pictures here


Is that a stand, or a trainer?


----------



## elek2ronik (Apr 24, 2016)

My rockhopper 29er just before i took it out on its first ride today


----------



## devilish_dwarf (Nov 4, 2009)

New horse in the stable!
Vitus Escarpe 29 Pro


----------



## devilish_dwarf (Nov 4, 2009)

...


----------



## devilish_dwarf (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## tatuowen (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## Roadie2mtb (Apr 9, 2016)

Hi all, anyone have a mtb painted in Pantone color #382 or #389 Any pics? Trying to find color to paint a frame! Using Pantone colors, a fluorescent yellow with hint of neon green


----------



## RC51 RIDER (Mar 9, 2015)

Got some cleaning down on my Giant 29er tonight !









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Utmtb59 (Mar 24, 2016)

*On-One Codeine 29*

All built up and loving this bike, most confident and comfortable I've ever felt on a bike in my life.


----------



## dantheman9758 (Jul 30, 2010)

2011 Rockhopper Pro SL 29er - modified over the years, 1x9:















25lbs (pedals and all)

Stock Components:
*2011 Specialized Rockhopper Pro 29er SL Frame, 17.5 inch
*Avid Juicy 3 Hydraulic Brakes
*Captain 2.0 Rear Tire (now mounted tubeless).
*Stock Handlebars (removed an inch each side).

Replaced or upgraded components:
*Ground Control 2.3 front tire (tubeless)
*G3 160mm rotors
*Manatau Tower Pro 100mm Fork
*Shimano Saint Short Cage Rear Drailleur/Shifter SL-M810 9-Speed
*Shimano Deore XT CS-M770 9-Speed Cassette - 11x34
*Truvativ Hussefelt Crankset/Bracket 32t + N-Gear Jumpstop
*Thompson Elite Seatpost 
*Thomson X4 50mm 0* Stem
*Brooks B-17 (chopped)
*Stans ZTR 29er Archex Wheel Set
*Rockbros Ti Brake Bolt Set
*Ergon GP1 Grips
*Speedplay Frog Chromoly Pedals
*Chainstay protector is just an old bike tube, wrapped and zip tied
*Ti coated chain/hollow pin (can't recall the details)


----------



## HD1911 (Sep 15, 2015)

Scott Scale 930


----------



## SJEVO (Sep 23, 2015)

Roadie2mtb said:


> Hi all, anyone have a mtb painted in Pantone color #382 or #389 Any pics? Trying to find color to paint a frame! Using Pantone colors, a fluorescent yellow with hint of neon green


This is hyper from specialized, looks similar to what your requesting, it looks green in some lights, yellow in others. Its pretty wild.


----------



## Roadie2mtb (Apr 9, 2016)

Nice! Yeah what I'm looking for


----------



## SJEVO (Sep 23, 2015)

Roadie2mtb said:


> Nice! Yeah what I'm looking for


Cool, glad I could help, you won't be disappointed, here another close up pic for ya


----------



## Joe Handlebar (Apr 12, 2016)

manimal_ said:


> Is that a stand, or a trainer?


That's a stand. I can't recall who makes those, but I think the arm folds down too. Makes them great for throwing in the back of the car.


----------



## Cicch95 (Apr 6, 2016)

2012 Specialized Stumpy Comp "custom"


----------



## DrumsXO (May 2, 2016)

Here's my new (and first) MTB! It's TREK Marlin 5, stock. 

19.5" aluminum frame, 29" wheels, mechanical disc brakes... I'm excited!


----------



## SJEVO (Sep 23, 2015)

15 Stumpjumper comp
Reba raised to 120
Hollowgram SI cranks
Blackspire 32t ring
Wolftooth 42t GC
OneUp 16t cog
Sram 1091r chain
Loaded Xlite carbon bar
Loaded AmXc 70 stem
ESI Chunky grips
XTR M9000 brakes
160 Icetech rotors
Sworks carbon post
Fizik Aliante XM saddle
Loaded binder
Gamut Podium flats
X9 shifter/derailleur
Tubeless


----------



## ducstar (May 6, 2016)

Hello everyone. First Post for me!

Here's my 2016 Specialized Epic Comp Carbon 29 World Cup


----------



## GoldFly (Nov 6, 2015)

ducstar said:


> Hello everyone. First Post for me!
> 
> Here's my 2016 Specialized Epic Comp Carbon 29 World Cup
> 
> View attachment 1068401


Beautiful picture and nice bike.

My trusty steed:









Picture is from a little while ago... Haven't taken any good pictures of it recently.


----------



## hogwild96 (May 6, 2016)

*the 29er*

picked up a Redline monocog from a friend of mine. just getting into mountain biking, probably should start on something with more than a single speed but it was free and I enjoy the challenge... kind of :lol:


----------



## kustomz (Jan 6, 2004)

ducstar said:


> Hello everyone. First Post for me!
> 
> Here's my 2016 Specialized Epic Comp Carbon 29 World Cup
> 
> View attachment 1068401


Great first post! We will be expecting this level of excellence all the time. ;-)


----------



## Saddle Sore (May 6, 2016)

2016 Trek X-Caliber 9! Just got it yesterday!


----------



## igno-mtb (Jul 18, 2014)

My new Salsa El Mariachi SS. It just plain rocks!


----------



## 18t (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## Back2MTB (Jun 4, 2014)

18t said:


>


Ooh. Spicy!


----------



## Bicyclelist (Sep 5, 2006)

*Jet 9 RDO*


----------



## Bicyclelist (Sep 5, 2006)

*Custom Salsa Fargo*


----------



## DrumsXO (May 2, 2016)

From before tonight's ride.


----------



## SoCal-Rider (May 25, 2009)

I've had this Ibis Ripley LS for a few weeks now. Currently riding in Virgin, UT and am giddy with how perfect this bike is for me.


----------



## DrumsXO (May 2, 2016)

I hit my first trail today! It's nothing fantastic, but it's close to home.


----------



## wickedraist (May 9, 2016)

Very first post.


----------



## FLYINW (Apr 26, 2016)

Nothing fancy a 2016 Specialized Rockhopper Sport.


----------



## Clydesdale Bill (Oct 18, 2011)

Here is my older but new to me Niner Rip 9. i am a clydesdale and so far it is keeping me and the wheels spinning...


----------



## protsi (Dec 21, 2010)

Clydesdale Bill said:


> Here is my older but new to me Niner Rip 9. i am a clydesdale and so far it is keeping me and the wheels spinning...


You can't go wrong with a NINER. NICE RIG. enjoy


----------



## losiracer10 (May 18, 2015)

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## wordsthoughts (Apr 5, 2012)

*2016 Charge Cooker Performance Bike exclusive*

I love it so far! I wasn't sure it was better than my entry level 15 year old 26er until I rode some challenging single tracks today.


----------



## Space Robot (Sep 13, 2008)

*Tallboy 2 C*

Picked this up recently:


----------



## DrumsXO (May 2, 2016)

We rode hard today!


----------



## RSM (Dec 4, 2015)

Funworks 29er 1x10. With heavy wheels, seatpost and saddle - currently sitting at 22lb.


----------



## otherground (Mar 16, 2015)

*NOS build Update*

Got me some orange finishing parts and a Reverb. Feels good man.



































Built up from mostly new older stock parts
KHS Tucson Frame NOS - Fleabay
Rockshox Reba fork NOS - Fleabay
Stans Flow EX Rims with 3.30 HD hubs - Fleabay
Maxxis Ardent, 2.4 front, 2.3 rear - Jenson
Shimano XT 785 Brakes - 180 Rear, 203 Front, Ice tech rotors - CRC bundle deal for less than $110 per set.
SLX Cranks 2x- Fleabay
Raceface narrow wide chainring - Jenson
Shimano XT m8000 rear derailleur - CRC
Shimano XT m8000 11sp Cassette - CRC
Shimano XT m8000 Rear shifter - CRC
Spank Spike Pedals - CRC
Spank Spoon Stem - CRC
Rockshox Reverb NOS - CRC
Hope dropper seat post clamp - CRC
Hope headset spacers - CRC

It's crazy that you can get parts cheaper and faster ordering from Ireland rather than stateside........


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

just picked my rockhopper up today 30 mins ago


----------



## DrumsXO (May 2, 2016)

Did some riding after the rain stopped today.


----------



## Soundbud (Oct 21, 2013)

Back2MTB said:


> Ooh. Spicy!


Yeh  I was thinking myself.. Oh that looks good.


----------



## Soundbud (Oct 21, 2013)

*8.7kg XC RACE BIKE ON A BUDGET*

There are some really nice looking bikes on here.

built my 29er Christmas time with the idea to make it as light as I possibly can for XC racing use. Only raced it a couple of times and still playing with the gearing of it.

its done on a budget of less than £2k UK POUNDS. Mix of new and used parts.

Main bits are new: wheels, frame, fork, tyres, bar, stem, seat post, chain ring and gearing system apart from used cranks and used rear mech and used shifter and used saddle.

The XX brakes were also used.


----------



## Oidale (May 15, 2016)

*Superfly and Marlin combo !!! (Coral way bicycle shop rocks!)*

Went in for a one but had my wife with me...Came out with two  love ya babe! 2016 trek SuperFly 5 and 2016 trek Marlin 5...


----------



## DrumsXO (May 2, 2016)

Oidale said:


> Went in for a one but had my wife with me...Came out with two  love ya babe! 2016 trek SuperFly 5 and 2016 trek Marlin 5...


Nice choice in the Marlin 5. I've got one myself, and I love it!


----------



## Oidale (May 15, 2016)

Thank you! I didn't intend on buying it but the wife fell in love with it...actually she wanted the 2017 Marlin 4 in black with red but when it was delivered, it was black with orange. She didn't like that, But my lbd had in stock the 2016 Marlin 5 in matte red in her size and she loved it. (Hats off to coral way bicycle shop in maimi, Florida...outstanding people to deal with and absolutely best price around...We both are very happy with our purchases...


----------



## creeseph (Apr 28, 2010)

My 2013 stumpy evo after installing a new Fox float 34 up front and guide ultimates.


----------



## losiracer10 (May 18, 2015)

creeseph said:


> My 2013 stumpy evo after installing a new Fox float 34 up front and guide ultimates.


How much travel on the fork?

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## creeseph (Apr 28, 2010)

losiracer10 said:


> How much travel on the fork?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


140mm


----------



## losiracer10 (May 18, 2015)

creeseph said:


> 140mm


I thought about going to 150 not sure how much diff the handling would be

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## creeseph (Apr 28, 2010)

losiracer10 said:


> I thought about going to 150 not sure how much diff the handling would be
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


I thought about doing the same thing. I was originally going to go with the 150mm fox 36 which would have been easy to lower to 140 if i wasn't happy. In the end, I decided the 36 was overkill.


----------



## Typical (Feb 2, 2016)

*West Bragg Creek, AB*

2016 RMB Instinct BC Edition








With 2015 Intense Spider 29C


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Santa Cruz Hightower


----------



## MTBAlabama (May 22, 2015)

Some very nice bikes here.

I, Today, joined the 29er group.


----------



## Space Robot (Sep 13, 2008)

Gorgeous...



mtnbkr80015 said:


> Santa Cruz Hightower


----------



## Oidale (May 15, 2016)

Welcome!!! I too joined a few days ago...sweet ride!


----------



## grizzler (Mar 30, 2009)

Alluminum Horsethief was thieved from me, replaced it with a carbon Ponythief!


----------



## drakche (Nov 8, 2012)

My first 29er.

I'm yotall sold on this gig.

Last Fastforward

Sent from my m2 note using Tapatalk


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Just built it up from a dengfu frame. 20.5# after mounting Ardent 2.4s for a little "cushion".


----------



## Soundbud (Oct 21, 2013)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> Just built it up from a dengfu frame. 20.5# after mounting Ardent 2.4s for a little "cushion".
> 
> View attachment 1071540


Cool, what sort of weight is it? Also frame weight? Are they carbon rims? Are you running xx1 there?


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Soundbud said:


> Cool, what sort of weight is it? Also frame weight? Are they carbon rims? Are you running xx1 there?


20.5 pounds with some fairly aggressive Maxxis Ardent 2.4 tires that aren't known for their weight savings. As pictures with the Spesh tires it was only 19.8 lbs, but I love the Ardent.

I think they claimed the frame was 1100 grams, but I never weighed it before I started assembly.

Roval carbon wheels, 1x10 with XO carbon cranks running a 30T and Sunrace 11-42 cassette. Carbon steerer, stem, bar, seatpost, etc.


----------



## Engineer90 (Apr 10, 2015)

Had a nice ride with my wife


----------



## RobD22 (May 21, 2016)

My 29er and then some. I have a set of Manitou Marvel Comp forks on the way along with a set of Onza Inbex FRC 2.4's to hold me over until I can get something a little more serious, but to be honest, I'm really digging this thing. It has taken everything I've thrown at it so far and the only damage I've done was blowing out the cheap stock forks.


----------



## mbogosia (Aug 2, 2004)

2013 Giant Trance X1


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

Brought my old Qball up to meet my current standards in regards to tire psi, 15ish, with i35 WTB Asym's, XT hubs and tubed 2.2 tires and a lower range gear, 23.5", with some SRAMagic and a cheap SunRace 11/42 cassette. I crimped the chain stays also so that I can put a b+ on the rear at some point if I want. Makes it a whole different feeling ride and for the better.


----------



## cleanneon98 (Jul 12, 2014)

My 2015 Fuel EX9 that I got used (29er)


----------



## thedonk13 (Apr 26, 2016)

*Joined the crew today..*

2016 Rocky Mountain Fusion


----------



## lukas1 (Nov 14, 2014)

My XXL Monster


----------



## Soundbud (Oct 21, 2013)

lukas1 said:


> My XXL Monster
> View attachment 1072641


Wow that looks like a normal persons 26er, you must be very tall


----------



## lukas1 (Nov 14, 2014)

Soundbud said:


> Wow that looks like a normal persons 26er, you must be very tall


6'7''


----------



## RobD22 (May 21, 2016)

lukas1 said:


> 6'7''


That explains it lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clerps (May 27, 2016)

its not much but once i figure out everything it will be a nice bike.


----------



## RobD22 (May 21, 2016)

Clerps said:


> its not much but once i figure out everything it will be a nice bike.


Nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayson1990 (May 10, 2016)

My 29" Trek Rig! Pretty much stock except for the dropper post. I love this thing!


----------



## RobD22 (May 21, 2016)

Looks sweet!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobD22 (May 21, 2016)

Pretty much done now that my 120mm Manitou Marvel Comp forks are on.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clerps (May 27, 2016)

RobD22 said:


> Pretty much done now that my 120mm Manitou Marvel Comp forks are on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice man! I just got the Manitou Marvel Pro forks. How do you like em so far?


----------



## RobD22 (May 21, 2016)

Love them! Just got them dialed in this morning. Night and day difference from the SR Suntour forks I had


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drakche (Nov 8, 2012)

The more I ride this bike, the more I think it's perfect.

Sent from my m2 note using Tapatalk


----------



## Skovhugger37 (Mar 7, 2014)

RSM said:


> View attachment 1069629
> 
> 
> Funworks 29er 1x10. With heavy wheels, seatpost and saddle - currently sitting at 22lb.


Nice build up - looks fast. Considering that frame for myself, but not a lot of info on the website - any chance you know the chainstay length? Hos does it ride? 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mdex (May 27, 2016)

Just got my first bike, a NOS 2014 Opus Prime 1.

Rockshock Reba RL fork, Monarch RT3 rear shock, SRAM XO drivetrain & brakes, Easton EA90 wheel set. Massive overkill for middle aged fat outta shape me, but I do love a deal.

At the shop









On the first ride as I try not to puke at the side of the trail after a climb


----------



## RSM (Dec 4, 2015)

Skovhugger37 said:


> Nice build up - looks fast. Considering that frame for myself, but not a lot of info on the website - any chance you know the chainstay length? Hos does it ride?
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


No idea about chainstay length - not quoted on the website. Frame weight is approx 1475g. Pure blast to ride and definitely no need for 2x drivetrain.

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## tartis99 (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## Jukez (May 22, 2016)

Finally got to hit one of the local trails on my new ride.... Really pumped on how it performed. I do see an upgrade for the peddles coming very soon 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

Took the Stumpy out for a Memorial Day cruise.


----------



## drakche (Nov 8, 2012)

Had a blast on my local DH tracks.










This is such a mentally fun bike.
Especially now that the fork got broken in. Plushness extraordinare

Sent from my m2 note using Tapatalk


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

drakche said:


> Had a blast on my local DH tracks.
> This is such a mentally fun bike.
> Especially now that the fork got broken in. Plushness extraordinare
> 
> Sent from my m2 note using Tapatalk


Stop posting it, I can't afford a new bike right now!


----------



## RobD22 (May 21, 2016)

Found a really peaceful spot way off reservation this morning.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cameden (Aug 28, 2013)

drakche said:


> Had a blast on my local DH tracks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good lookin bike man I like your style...get a dropper on that beast!


----------



## tartis99 (Oct 27, 2015)

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## cameden (Aug 28, 2013)

Updated the fork and the front brake, gonna give this x fusion thing a try and upgraded to the new Hayes prime pro.


----------



## PauLCa916 (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## drakche (Nov 8, 2012)

Fix the Spade said:


> Stop posting it, I can't afford a new bike right now!


Ok. 

And dropper is in the works as soon as I find a really nice reliable one.

I'm a big guy (93kg/187cm) and I'm sick and tired of unreliable droppers at this point.

And the 9.8 is 500€ here in Europe, and smidge below that is the Thompson. So that's a bit too much for me.

I might be getting a Magura Vyron. But we'll see. All in due time.

Sent from my m2 note using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyvt (Mar 26, 2010)

Brand spanking new Honzo on Gumball trail in the Mad River Valley Vermont.


----------



## pade (May 20, 2007)

*SC Highball 29*









Picked this up used, really like how it rides so far. First 29er I've ever ridden, and it's put any 2nd thoughts I had about 29ers to rest. 
Planning to upgrade to a 120 fork, probably a Reba, followed by some carbon bars. Have some VP-69 pedals on the way.


----------



## Bicyclelist (Sep 5, 2006)

Canfield Nimbile 9 by Steven Wilke, on Flickr


----------



## beer_coffee_water (Mar 1, 2011)

That is so DOPE! Have fun tearing it up!


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

Bicyclelist said:


> Canfield Nimbile 9 by Steven Wilke, on Flickr


That's a bad ass n9!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

My Following...


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Bicyclelist said:


> Canfield Nimbile 9 by Steven Wilke, on Flickr


What a delightful build, truly inspired!


----------



## manitou2200 (Apr 28, 2006)




----------



## Denzelwng4 (May 9, 2016)

My Niner Rip 9 Carbon...


----------



## ghetto (Apr 11, 2013)




----------



## B888S (Feb 18, 2013)

A pic of my '13 Stumpjumper FSR from today. Recent updates include 140mm Pike, Renthal Carbon Bars and Apex Stem, XT Brakes. Rolling on Stan's Flow laced to Hadley Hubs with Maxxis tires. Just hit 2K total miles on it this week.


----------



## RobD22 (May 21, 2016)

She's all done!

Avid bb5 brakes with sintered pads
203mm disc conversion (front)
180mm disc conversion (rear)
CST Camber tires
Alex rims 
SRAM MTH-306 hubs
1x8 drive with 30T-104mm chain ring
Sealed bottom bracket bearings
Toseek 720mm carbon bars
Cult Bans grips
VP headset
40mm stem with carbon spacers
Fvbzara zero carbon seat
Future 350mm carbon seat post
DNM AOY-36RC 6.5 rear shock
8x12x3.5 sealed bearings (rear shock pivot)
8x12x3.5 sealed bearings (sub-frame)
Manitou Marvel Comp 120mm forks










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gcudd (Apr 8, 2016)

*Yeti SB4.5c - size small*
RF Next bars 760mm
RF Atlas stem 50mm
Cane Creek headset
RF Next SL G4 170mm cranks
Wheels Manufacturing BB
RF 125mm dropper post
Fabric Scoop Pro carbon saddle
Absolute Black 30t oval chain ring
XT brakes 
XT shifter, rear derailer and 11-42 cassette
Gamut Podium pedals
Nox Farlow's with I9 torch hubs, Sapim Ray Spokes
Maxxis Forecaster 2.35 front, Ardent Race 2.20 rear

25.5 pounds


----------



## TheCrooked Snowman (Jun 11, 2016)

idk if this will work but its my DiamondBack Recoil


----------



## TheCrooked Snowman (Jun 11, 2016)

...


----------



## soarftb (May 18, 2015)

2015 Kona Taro. Renamed this year to the Honzo AL. Great slack, long, agressive HT.


----------



## Soundbud (Oct 21, 2013)

manitou2200 said:


>


wow! looks really good. what weight is it?


----------



## manitou2200 (Apr 28, 2006)

Soundbud said:


> wow! looks really good. what weight is it?


Thanks, it's really a rocket on the trail and can handle most any terrain at 26.6lbs.. This is my marathon build for it and how I'm going to ride it in The Marji Gesick 100 later this year.


----------



## nad0104 (May 1, 2016)

Diamondback overdrive comp 2015.
The only thing`s original are the frame and brakes.


----------



## PauLCa916 (Jul 1, 2013)

Nice how do you like the Niner carbon fork ?
And what tires are you running ?
I run MAXXIS Hookworms on my 26 and love em.
But tried to find a set of 29" with out any luck.
TIA


----------



## nad0104 (May 1, 2016)

Thank you Paul
I love the Niner fork, I would probably not go back to a suspension fork again, I use the bike for commuting.
I am running Schwalbe Big Apple 29x2.35 Tire and really like them, I was in the same boat I tried to fine the MAXXIS Hookworms in a 29" with no luck I also looked for the Schwalbe super moto 29 with no luck.
You have a beautiful bike there also.
LOL I used to be a Crash Dumm, small world.


----------



## PauLCa916 (Jul 1, 2013)

YW and TY
I would like to ride my 2-29er's around once in awhile but running Ikon's it's not ideal.
So I plan on building or buying a wheel set to mount street tire's to ready to throw on either bike at any time.


----------



## nad0104 (May 1, 2016)

Yes that would be nice, having the best of both worlds, those mountain tires sure do have some drag on the street, and noisy too.


----------



## PauLCa916 (Jul 1, 2013)

Don't really feel drag and they don't make anymore noise than my Chris king hubs.
Just get's expensive replacing them they wear out faster on the street than street tires.


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## nad0104 (May 1, 2016)

Yes that`s for sure.


----------



## manitou2200 (Apr 28, 2006)

Vegard said:


> View attachment 1076972


Love that Ti Honzo. I want one. What's your build weigh Vegard?


----------



## Back2MTB (Jun 4, 2014)

manitou2200 said:


> Love that Ti Honzo. I want one. What's your build weigh Vegard?


Agreed, that bike is porn. Also curious about what that pimped out build weighs. Pike @ 140mm? 130?


----------



## manitou2200 (Apr 28, 2006)

Im not crazy about the wheels and I'd be running XX1 with Next cranks on mine but she's a beauty!


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

I like the Roam60s alot, had a Enve AM build before that with P321 (i9) hubs which was a royal pita to set up tubeless. Enve solved that issue by not responding. :madman:

Kona Honzo Ti 
Rock Shox Pike RCT3, 51mm offset, 140mm (might drop to 130)
Hope Headset
MT Zoom Ultralight 720mm 15mm Low Riser
AMS Om Stem 45
Ergon GE1 grips
Magura MT8
Shimano XT M8000, 11-42
Race Face Next SL m/34t
Crank Brothers Eggbeater 11
Hope BSA30 bottombracket
SRAM Roam 60
F: Maxxis Minion DHF 2.5. R: Maxxis Minion SS 2.3.
Race Face Aeffect seat
Race Face Turbine 125/415mm
Hope seatpostclamp

It's just below 25lbs as pictured, but I have some different tire combos to try out and the Next SL bar that I got is a wee bit heavier than the Mt Zoom.


----------



## DougDeBonet (Aug 22, 2015)

My 2015 Cannondale F29 Carbon 4. It's a rocket.


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

Nice, my first self-built bike was a scalpel so I'm very fond of leftys


----------



## DougDeBonet (Aug 22, 2015)

Vegard said:


> Nice, my first self-built bike was a scalpel so I'm very fond of leftys


I was pretty skeptical at first I wasn't sure if I should get a lefty or not but the owner of my LBS let my ride his and it was wild. This is also my friend MTB but I'm not stranger to bikes. I've built two bmx over $2k and I have a $1400 fixed gear I built that I'm trying to sell so I can get a road bike. I'd love a slate. Haha


----------



## manitou2200 (Apr 28, 2006)

Vegard, Nice build! Yeah, I have 3 sets of carbon wheels; I9 Pillar carbon trail 32 hole, Roval SL Fatties and I9/ SRAM PS/ Derby 28 hole custom wheels. All are super easy to set up tubeless with a floor pump.
How are you liking the Honzo Ti? It's definitely in my radar for a hardtail. The other bike I'm considering is the Canfield EPO but it doesn't have sliders so not easy to set up SS. 
Nice Bike.


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

manitou2200 said:


> Vegard, Nice build! Yeah, I have 3 sets of carbon wheels; I9 Pillar carbon trail 32 hole, Roval SL Fatties and I9/ SRAM PS/ Derby 28 hole custom wheels. All are super easy to set up tubeless with a floor pump.
> How are you liking the Honzo Ti? It's definitely in my radar for a hardtail. The other bike I'm considering is the Canfield EPO but it doesn't have sliders so not easy to set up SS.
> Nice Bike.


I'm getting ready to build up a Epo ss. Should be a beast

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drakche (Nov 8, 2012)

Fresh off the DH track.
Jumped every single jump amd didn't case a single one.

This bike is a freaking beast.
I feel more confident on it than on my old enduro and DH bike.

Last Fastforward.

Sent from my m2 note using Tapatalk


----------



## steelcityadv (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

The Bandit ^^









-----------------------------------------------------------
Damage: 14' Kona Process 134, 12' Transition Bandit 29er


----------



## Broads72 (Feb 17, 2015)

*Let the fun begin!*

Let's get started.


----------



## Optimus (Apr 14, 2012)

Broads72 said:


> Let's get started.


Got a feeling that's gonna look badass!!!


----------



## SJEVO (Sep 23, 2015)

Broads72 said:


> Let's get started.


^Agree^, hurry up, why aren't you done yet it's been almost an hour.


----------



## cogmaw (Jun 17, 2016)

Everyone needs to start somewhere, making use of what i have. Merida Big Nine 20-d 2016, changed stem to Truvativ Hussefelt, and pedals for HT ones, next things to buy would be 180mm brake rotors, better grips and tires, thanks for everyone who gave me helping hand!


----------



## Gecko2006 (Jun 11, 2016)

Super sweet ride, Vegard. I strongly considered buying one of these. Congrats to you, enjoy!


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

my new Epo. Just built it up Friday road it all weekend!! Awesome awesome bike! My other bike is a 2016 fsr stumpy and I'm thinking it might be getting sold soon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Engineer90 (Apr 10, 2015)

Had fun at Allaire State Park! Took these pix right before bending my front rim :cryin:


----------



## SCall (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## drakche (Nov 8, 2012)

After marathon beer.

Sent from my m2 note using Tapatalk


----------



## Xtatic77 (Sep 23, 2015)

She's coming right along. She got to taste crested butte, co and Fruita this past week. Love this bike. 
Got a free upgrade of brakes to the 615's from shimano on warranty. Shes in the shop now. Hopefully be done today to go ride!


----------



## Xtatic77 (Sep 23, 2015)

SCall said:


> View attachment 1078621


nice Trek! Fuel EX 7 is an awesome bike!


----------



## tewbnewb (Apr 15, 2016)

*Evil The Following, just completed*

The sign says it all. Love this build.


----------



## tewbnewb (Apr 15, 2016)

*XC fork on Evil?*

How does that light XC fork do on the Following? (Sorry - this was meant for Manitou's pic of the Black Following last page ...)


----------



## cameden (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## manitou2200 (Apr 28, 2006)

tewbnewb said:


> How does that light XC fork do on the Following? (Sorry - this was meant for Manitou's pic of the Black Following last page ...)


Really well. This is my marathon build. I'm running it at 120 with a 526mm a2c, it's stiff fore and aft, side to side and has a little windup to it. My wheels are stiff Derby 35's and they make a nice combo. This fork quickens the handling of the bike but it's still around 67.5 degree head angle so it's still very capable. In hard cornering you can feel the fork push back when you load it up. I also have it set up way different than most XC riders would with two tokens and 75 psi instead of no tokens and 90 psi. It sucks up all trail chatter but handles big hits like a champ. 
I also swap in a Stage 140 and different wheels and tires for steeper terrain.


----------



## pley3r (Aug 30, 2015)




----------



## DrumsXO (May 2, 2016)

I had a bunch of new parts that I bought put on my bike a few days back, and she rides like a whole new bike!

Cassette: SunRace MS3 11-42T 10 speed 
Crankset: Shimano SLX M675 24 / 38T
Hydraulic Brakeset: Shimano SLX M675 
Rear Derailleur: Shimano XT M8000 11 speed 
Rear Wheel: Alex Rims DP17 29"
Shifters: Shimano XT M780 10 speed 
Tires: Maxxis Ardent 29"

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## SCall (Jun 27, 2016)

Xtatic77 said:


> nice Trek! Fuel EX 7 is an awesome bike!


It's definitely more capable than I am.


----------



## aaron.d (May 27, 2007)

*16 Rootdown BA*










Went from an '07 GT Avalanche to this.


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

aaron.d said:


> Went from an '07 GT Avalanche to this.


Dude!! Bad ass bike and one hell of a upgrade. Is that the new rootdown Ba ? I just sold my 2013 rootdown and built up a Canfield Epo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaron.d (May 27, 2007)

Raleighguy29 said:


> Dude!! Bad ass bike and one hell of a upgrade. Is that the new rootdown Ba ? I just sold my 2013 rootdown and built up a Canfield Epo.


Thanks! Yep, it is.


----------



## Broads72 (Feb 17, 2015)

*Loving it!!*

99.9% finished. 
Full XTR, such a pleasure to ride!



















Don't like the Havens. Waiting for my Flow mk3's to get here.


----------



## cameden (Aug 28, 2013)

^what saddle is that!?


----------



## Broads72 (Feb 17, 2015)

It's a Raceface Atlas which is just a SDG Ti-Fly with Raceface badging.


----------



## d4nt3ch (Sep 17, 2015)

Vegard said:


> View attachment 1076972


My Taro <3









Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## wickedmtb (Mar 11, 2012)

Broads72 said:


> 99.9% finished.
> Full XTR, such a pleasure to ride!
> View attachment 1080402
> View attachment 1080403
> ...


:thumbsup: This is by far, the best looking Niner I have ever laid eyes on. The nicest FS 29er for that matter. That Diamond fork just sets it off. This has now become my new dream bike. :madman:
Ride report please.
Did you get just the frame and build it up? I thought Niner no longer sold frame sets?


----------



## low_voltage (Jul 8, 2016)

*First new bike in 23 years...*









X Cal 8

Pretty happy with it so far. It's quite an upgrade from my 1993 Specialized Hard Rock Ultra :thumbsup:


----------



## utah46 (Jul 10, 2016)

Hi all. First bike (without an engine) in 31 years. Loving the cross country riding. Now if I can just learn to do better at hill climbs.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## me.vesko (Jul 11, 2014)

*Ridley Ignite C9 2015 Frame
*
Fox Talas 90-120 2016
XT M8000 Wheelset Tubeless
Continental RaceKing ProTection 2.2
Stans Race Sealant
Chris King PF30 BB + Conversion Kit #2
Cane Creek 110.TAPERED ZS44|ZS56+
Shimano J02A Resin Pads
Shimano XTM8000 Brakeset
Shimano RT99 Freeza - 2x160
Shimano XTR M980 10 Speed Cassettes - 11-36T
Shimano XT HG95 SIL-TEC 10 Speed Chain
Shimano Saint M820 1x10 Speed Trigger Shifter
Shimano Saint M820 Shadow+ 10 Speed Rear Mech
Shimano Saint M820 Crankset - 36T
Shimano Saint MX80 Pedals
Shimano PRO Tharsis Grips
Shimano PRO Tharsis XC Carbon Seatpost
Shimano PRO Tharsis XC Carbon Riser Handlebar
Easton Haven 70mm Stem
Fizik Thar K:ium Saddle


----------



## Storming (Jul 6, 2016)

Me.vesko, how much did you pay for it and what's the weight? Looks solid.


----------



## Broads72 (Feb 17, 2015)

*Just one more pic.*

Finally got it dialed in. Loving it. Coming from my Yeti SB66 the Niner is a dream.


----------



## Broads72 (Feb 17, 2015)

*Frame up build*

Bought the frame and spent many long nights sourcing all the parts to get it just right.


----------



## drakche (Nov 8, 2012)

Slapped a dropper on my last.
I think I'm done for now. 😃

Sent from my m2 note using Tapatalk


----------



## cumbriajason (Sep 30, 2005)

*My Evil Following XL*

Loving my new 29er, tried quite a few before the following was launched. My latest addition is the Roval Fattie SL wheels.


----------



## me.vesko (Jul 11, 2014)

Storming said:


> Me.vesko, how much did you pay for it and what's the weight? Looks solid.


Altogether about $3000+ after discounts
thanks dude


----------



## SJEVO (Sep 23, 2015)

15 Stumpjumper HT Comp
Rockshox Reba @ 120
Hollowgram SI cranks
Blackspire 32t sprocket
Wolftooth 42t gc
OneUp 16t cog
Sram 1091R chain
Podium pedals
Velocity Blunt SL rear rim
XTR race brakes
XT 160 rotors
Loaded AMxC stem 70
Loaded X-lite bars
ESI chunky grips
Loaded binder clamp
S-works seat post
Chromag Lynx DT saddle

All else stock for now, setup tubeless, without cages/bottle/pump/tools weighing in just a hair over 23lbs


----------



## cohenfive (Jan 12, 2004)

*Evil the Following....*

Just getting around to posting some pics up. Took a bit of time to get the bike dialed in, but I think I have it where I want it now. Had to change the gearing around as I'm an old guy and do a lot of big climbs..the 32t front, 11-40t rear just didn't cut it. Swapped front out for an oval 30t, and did the one up conversion on the rear so it's now 11-45t. Much better. Changed the grips, and will swap saddles, but now I can get up the hills at least.


----------



## DrumsXO (May 2, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## cellery (Jul 24, 2015)

Loving the 1x10 conversion from 2x10 on my '15 Felt Virtue 3.


----------



## juu-zo (Jul 20, 2011)

My new Canyon Exceed CF SLX 9.9 Race with some changes.


----------



## Erock503 (Oct 20, 2014)

My Riot with updated CCDBAir CS.


----------



## Nozes (Feb 18, 2008)

Summer in Portugal.


----------



## SIDEWINDER_THAI (Aug 1, 2016)

Gt name "the Little Horse"


----------



## Colticus (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## SIDEWINDER_THAI (Aug 1, 2016)

How many of Chain Ring teeth & Sprockets for use in 2x10 ?


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## onadler (Apr 22, 2011)

*Whyte t-129 SCR 2016*

Whyte t-129 SCR
120mm 29er with 67 degrees head angle.
Rockshox Yari fork
Thomson Carbon Bars w/ ESI grips
Exustar pm pedals


----------



## dantheman9758 (Jul 30, 2010)

2011 Rockhopper Pro SL 29er, 17.5" frame after several years of use and customization. Bike weighs 25lbs including the pedals. Component details below:

Stock Components:
*2011 Specialized Rockhopper Pro 29er SL Frame, 17.5 inch
*Avid Juicy 3 Hydraulic Brakes
*Stock Handlebars (originally 700mm, cut to 620 for personal preference).

Replaced or upgraded components:
*Ground Control 2.3 front tire (tubeless)
*Captain Control 2.2 rear tire (tubeless)
*G3 160mm rotors
*Manatau Tower Pro 100mm Fork
*Shimano Saint Short Cage Rear Drailleur/Shifter SL-M810 9-Speed
*Shimano Deore XT CS-M770 9-Speed Cassette - 11x34
*Truvativ Hussefelt Crankset/Bracket 
*Race Face Narrow Wide 30t Chainring
*Thomson Elite Seatpost 
*Thomson X4 50mm 0* Stem
*Brooks B-17 (chopped)
*Stans ZTR 29er Archex Wheel Set
*Rockbros Ti Brake Bolt Set
*Ergon GP1 Grips
*Speedplay Frog Chromoly Pedals
*Chainstay protector is just an old bike tube, wrapped and zip tied
*KMC Ti coated chain/hollow pin


----------



## dantheman9758 (Jul 30, 2010)

Also I have a 2016 Motobecane 529HT with customization for my girlfriend (a 5'2" rider). Bike weighs 27.5lbs including the pedals. Many components were the stock components from my modified 2011 Rockhopper Pro SL 29er:

Stock Motobecane 529HT Components:
*Tektro Draco Hydraulic Brakes

Replaced or upgraded components:
*Mountain King 2.4 front tire - 1st generation design (tubeless)
*Captain Control 2.0 rear tire (tubeless)
*160mm G2 Brake Rotor front - Tektro rear rotor 160mm 
*RockShox Recon Silver TK Solo-Air 80mm Fork
*Cane Creek Headset
*Shimano SLX 9-Speed rear derailleur 
*Shimano Deore rear derailleur shifter
*Shimano 9-Speed Cassette - 11x34
*Shimano Hollowtech II Internal Bottom Bracket
*Race Face Narrow Wide 30t Chainring - Red
*Thomson Elite Seatpost 
*Easton EA50 60mm Stem 
*Easton EA50 straight Handlebar (580mm)
*DT Swiss 485d Wheel Set
*Ergon GP1 Grips
*Chainstay protector is just an old auto cable-protector, zip tied
*KMC Chain


----------



## buckwheat12n (Sep 24, 2015)

2015 Trek X-Caliber 6 with the following upgrades:
Fork - Rockshox 30 Gold Tk
Tires - Specialized Ground Control 2Bliss 29 x 2.3 (Front & Rear)
Grips - Lizard Skin DSP
Pedals - Wellgo B132

1 x 10 Drivetrain
Rear Shifter - SRAM GX
Rear Derailleur - SRAM GX Type 2.1
Crankset - Race Face Ride
Chainring - Race Face 32T Narrow Wide
Cassette - Sunrace CSMS3 11-42T


----------



## REDRED (Aug 1, 2016)

Twin Steels....


----------



## ChILd_ReBoRn (Jul 30, 2015)

*Cube LTD SL Custom*

this is my "new" baby.. after driving on 26ers.. I finally got a chance to grab a cheap(ish) 29" bike. It's a 2013 cube LTD SL version. The custom in the title goes from my upgrades: M675 brakes, front XT deraileur, M780 shifters, syntace stem, ghetto 2x drive ( new dedicated 2x SLX drive is on its way).. and such little things. The fork is a 2013 Evolution CTD, but with 2014 damper. Hope to have many nice 
miles on him....


----------



## king06 (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## jmchapple (Jan 20, 2008)

2017 Trek Top Fuel 8. Bought the frame and put existing parts on. Wheels are tubeless. Weight as it sits is 27lbs. Having trouble with picture


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

The Spesh


----------



## SIDEWINDER_THAI (Aug 1, 2016)

@Sam Lan Waterfall in Thailand.


----------



## bellnghmrider (Jul 26, 2016)




----------



## jn24uk (Nov 26, 2015)

what model year are they. I don't see them on the website. The colors are awesome!


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

Where I call my home trails on my RIP 9.........


----------



## vierzwanzig (Feb 9, 2011)

Definitely some awesome rides in this thread. Ill throw my hat into the ring.



























In her current config.















I have never had a bike that I feel more comfortable on.


----------



## Xtatic77 (Sep 23, 2015)

Love this bike..

hmm..what else can I do to it..ha

*2016 Trek Fuel Ex 7 29er - Dirtchuss*
-Fox FIT 34 140mm
-Trek Remedy FOX DRCV shock
-Renthal Fatbar Carbon Lite - 740mm 
-Renthal Apex 50mm
-Wolftooth 34t 1x
-XT m8000 (11spd 11-42)components(stock crank)
-Goatlink
-Shimano m665 Brakes(warranty upgrade)
-SRAM PC Chain
-RockShox Reverb Post 150mm
-Maxxis DHR and DHF
-RaceFace Chester Pedals
-Stans Arch MK3 32h w/XT Hub -Stock front TR 28h - all tubless


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

vierzwanzig said:


> Definitely some awesome rides in this thread. Ill throw my hat into the ring.
> 
> View attachment 1089385
> View attachment 1089386
> ...


Dude sweet Canfield I have 2 of my own. A epo and a nimble9

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

my Epo







my nimble9

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lvmybike (Mar 31, 2014)

New at this, loving the trails and enjoying the pics.


----------



## vierzwanzig (Feb 9, 2011)

Raleighguy29 said:


> my Epo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice, im diggin the SS N9


----------



## justinnardella (Jun 23, 2016)

2017 Trek Fuel EX 9 29


----------



## Irongrave (Mar 16, 2012)

My new to me 2012 Rumblefish. Big upgrade from the Bikes Direct entry level 29er I was riding


----------



## el_dedo (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## Vadim0791 (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## askoller88 (Aug 13, 2012)

Hey everybody, i don't usually post up much but when its a fresh build i do!!!!

Just finished building up this 2014 Banshee Paradox for my daily everyday trail eating machine. Super fun!!!

Drew


----------



## Yougi (Mar 17, 2014)

Really enjoy my set up.


----------



## Del2000 (Aug 30, 2016)

My 2016 Santa Cruz Superlight in Moab, Utah


----------



## Assko (Sep 8, 2016)

KTM Aera comp 29










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PauLCa916 (Jul 1, 2013)

Assko said:


> KTM Aera comp 29
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice what are the components list ?


----------



## SJEVO (Sep 23, 2015)

HT got treated to a new wheelset and tires


----------



## drakche (Nov 8, 2012)

Bike park duties..


----------



## Assko (Sep 8, 2016)

PauLCa916 said:


> Nice what are the components list ?


Thanks,

Rockshox recon Silver
XT/SLX 1x10, raceface 32t chainring
Deore brakes
Thunder Burt 2.1 Tubeless
About. 11kg


----------



## PauLCa916 (Jul 1, 2013)

Assko said:


> Thanks,
> 
> Rockshox recon Silver
> XT/SLX 1x10, raceface 32t chainring
> ...


Nice I really like The KTM's. 
I've seen some complete bikes at the shop But if I got one I would do frame only and build.


----------



## pade (May 20, 2007)

Anyone mind giving me a frame recommendation? Looking for something that allos me to go singlespeed, run a tapered fork that has 100-120mm of travel, and under $800. Don't think I could get something custom, so I'm looking at off the shelf options. Right now the Kona Unit looks like a winner.


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

newagebiker said:


> Anyone mind giving me a frame recommendation? Looking for something that allos me to go singlespeed, run a tapered fork that has 100-120mm of travel, and under $800. Don't think I could get something custom, so I'm looking at off the shelf options. Right now the Kona Unit looks like a winner.


Canfield bros nimble9

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mudquest (Aug 25, 2015)

*2017 Giant Advanced XTC 2*

It's does everything asked of it - and quickly.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 16, 2009)

My 2016 Camber Elite,bought it at closeout sale price and gave it a first proper ride this morning. I needed to go back to mtb after one year of road bike only and this will get the job done.

[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## Jacobray (Jun 4, 2014)

newagebiker said:


> Anyone mind giving me a frame recommendation? Looking for something that allos me to go singlespeed, run a tapered fork that has 100-120mm of travel, and under $800. Don't think I could get something custom, so I'm looking at off the shelf options. Right now the Kona Unit looks like a winner.


I second the nimble 9. Absolute blast to ride and sliding dropouts allow for versatility. Not to mention, you can convert it to plus if you choose.


----------



## reod12x2 (Nov 6, 2015)

want to eventually bling it out in red trinkets... screws, spacers, fittings


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

2013 Giant X 0. In the photo it has Ice Spiker tires because thunderstorms were coming any minute, but normally has Arc 30 rims and Hans Dampf.


----------



## welias (Sep 15, 2016)

Just finished my first build.

Cannondale Trail5 29er Frame
Manitou Tower Pro Fork
Cane Creek 110 Zero Stack Headset
SRAM X9 Drivetrain
Shimano Deore Brakes
American Classic Aluminum Wheels
American Classic Hubs
Crank Brothers Candy 2 Pedals


----------



## orvil (Feb 19, 2016)

My Mongoose hardtail. Was running a SS set-up but converted back to 1x10.


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)




----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Coconino Mountain Cruiser


----------



## paolino (Nov 19, 2005)

SJ 2016 frame plus parts used from pinkbike buysell
brakes and wheels form old bike


----------



## tuenni (Sep 11, 2014)

:thumbsup: for another tall riders bike
this is my xl camber evo with a 130 mm fox 32


----------



## bellnghmrider (Jul 26, 2016)

A couple of changes since the last post.

-Race Face 32T NW chaining
-Race Face 780mm handlebars
-Conti Trail Kings front(2.4)/rear(2.2)
-Specialized Command Post 100mm dropper
-Went from the stock 110mm stem to an 80mm


----------



## Yadder (Sep 18, 2016)

My bikes on Black sea Odessa Ukraine


----------



## V3sku (Sep 9, 2016)

*My 29er*









Ktm Myroon Ltd frame


----------



## RSM (Dec 4, 2015)

Funworks 29er, temporary Planet X stickers. 9.9 kg.


----------



## Chedeng88 (Sep 19, 2016)

My 2008 Cannondale Caffeine F29 Lefty


----------



## Czar1 (Sep 26, 2016)

*Breezer Supercell*






















Hey guys just wanted to share my Breezer Supercell Expert. I love the bike and in my opinion its one of the most beautiful frames on the market. The bike hasn't failed me once and handles everything I throw at it like a champ.

I have made several upgrades.

1.) Stem And handlebars - I have a 65mm RaceFace Atlas and Atlas Handlebars 780mm.

2.) Dropper Post also a must and one of the best changes I have made.

3.) Converted to a 1x10. 11-42 cassette in the back with a OneUp 32 oval chainering up front. Love the oval chainring btw.

3.5) 180mm SLX rotors Front and back. As well VP Harrier Pedals

4.) New Wheels. Got the Novatec Diablo wheels, the the stock were just too narrow for my liking as well as the VREDESTEIN 29ER BOBCAT 2.35 TIRES also a must for this bike. I feel this bike handles like a beast now with 2.35 tires.

5.) Next upgrade might be the rear shock just to give it a bit more capability for more gnarly stuff. Nothing wrong with the X-Fusion for most ppl.

Let me know if anyone has questions about this bike.

The M-Link frame is awesome, climbs and descends great.

Let me know what you think of the build?


----------



## Bogey in PA (Aug 19, 2016)

*2016 Marin Iron Springs*









Just about hit the 100 mile mark and so far so good. Marsh Creek State Park in SE PA.


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

*My Intense Spider Comp*

With some upgrade:
Fast open bath cartridge for Fox fork (best upgrade, worth every penny)
KS LEV ti with southpaw remote
Sram GX drivetrain
Wolf tooth direct mount chainring
Renthal Fatbar carbon


----------



## chestont (Aug 4, 2009)

Finished getting my 2015 Canfield Nimble 9 built up with used and spare parts from some old rides.










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

chestont said:


> Finished getting my 2015 Canfield Nimble 9 built up with used and spare parts from some old rides.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet nimble man! I have a 2016 n9 built as a single speed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chestont (Aug 4, 2009)

Raleighguy29 said:


> Sweet nimble man! I have a 2016 n9 built as a single speed
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I've been thinking about going SS, but I'm not sure my legs can take it with the steep AZ climbs. Not that I'm too proud to walk .

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## slider_phil (Aug 27, 2014)

2015 Riot in burly mode


----------



## justinnardella (Jun 23, 2016)

slider_phil said:


> 2015 Riot in burly mode


Those wheels look insane! I know that DHF and DHR 2 are high volume, but those rims make it look like a plus bike! What rims are they?


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

slider_phil said:


> 2015 Riot in burly mode


Nice riot! All I'm waiting for is my wheel set to show up so I can have mine completed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slider_phil (Aug 27, 2014)

justinnardella said:


> Those wheels look insane! I know that DHF and DHR 2 are high volume, but those rims make it look like a plus bike! What rims are they?


Zelvy Carbon, 35mm internal width, similar to the Ibis 941s. If I was buying rims again I'd probably go 30mm internal width. If I go any skinnier with tyres I need to find something specific to avoid squared off sidewalls


----------



## haibiker29er (Oct 14, 2016)

My beloved Haibike SL Light 29er.


----------



## hammy56 (Sep 26, 2007)

'17 Pivot 429 SL...PRO saddle, Fox dropper, ergons.


----------



## ronvdp (Aug 17, 2006)

*Gooseberry Mesa Evil Following*









Best bike I've ever owned by far


----------



## rmartignoni (Jul 27, 2016)

This is my Trek Marlin 5. Only the frame is left from the original bike.


----------



## 84prerunner (Oct 13, 2016)

My cheapy cheap 29er I picked up last week. Riden it 25 miles so far, already bought a used rear shock for it. Anyone have any idea how much weight I'd save with different forks and bars? Thing is a beast.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

84prerunner said:


> My cheapy cheap 29er I picked up last week. Riden it 25 miles so far, already bought a used rear shock for it. Anyone have any idea how much weight I'd save with different forks and bars? Thing is a beast.


I think it would be best to just save your money and buy a better all around bike. You will save some weight but a higher end bike will be lighter still, and will ride a lot better too.


----------



## bellnghmrider (Jul 26, 2016)

Lol, standard answer on this forum. "Buy another bike."


----------



## Back2MTB (Jun 4, 2014)

bellnghmrider said:


> Lol, standard answer on this forum. "Buy another bike."


Not always but in this case it's good advice not to throw money at that bike. I suggest riding that bike hard, learning on it, getting your new mtb'er crashes on it and investing down the line in a more capable bike if you end up loving off roading. Upgraded parts for that bike won't carry over to current standards of quality bikes.

I had a Craigslist bike that I treated poorly and loved dearly before retiring it and buying a 'crazy' carbon FS trail bike too. If I bought my fancy bike right off the bat my basic skills would be weak and I would've made a mess of a really nice bike. You're on the right path 84prerunner, shred hard and have fun!


----------



## 84prerunner (Oct 13, 2016)

I know a new bike is a good idea, but I have a hard dropping even $700 on another bike. I rode a 25lb pivot FS and it was amazing, but I am afraid I'll drop money on another used bike and still not be happy with it. Trying to get the best bang for my buck without a big enough budget for a full blown nice bike.


----------



## BaNosser (Aug 16, 2016)

429 w/ RS-1.. XX1 build.. dropper on way


----------



## tyder (Aug 27, 2012)

BaNosser said:


> 429 w/ RS-1.. XX1 build.. dropper on way


wow


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

+1, nice picture.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*EMD9 frame and some parts*

was a Giant XTC 0 29 cracked frame


----------



## vice grips (Dec 21, 2012)

Intense primer pro (large)140 front/130 rear
Derby/Hope wheels
Xtr brakes
785 bars/40mm stem
170mm reverb

So far best over all trail bike I've riden


----------



## BareNecessities (Nov 21, 2012)

This is my custom geometry Talbot 29er. I'm 6'7" with a long torso and really wanted a bike that would allow me get a good position, without a long stem or a massive stack of spacers. Been riding it for over a year now and really happy with it.

I've also been after a Rohloff for over 10 years now and as my singlespeed was getting too much for longer trips, I finally got one. Matt at Talbot Frameworks added the cable guides and sorted out a fancy new paint job.

It's so nice being able to cruise up hills now!









More photos here: Pete?s Rohloff 29er | Talbot Frameworks


----------



## Strothshaman (May 16, 2016)

Trek Fuel EX 7 
Stans/Hope wheel build
KS Lev dropper
Renthal Fatbar lite carbon


----------



## Xtatic77 (Sep 23, 2015)

'16 Trek Fuel EX 7 29er/converted 650b.
-Renthal Fatbar Carbon Lite
-Renthal Apex 50mm stem
-XT cassette and derailleur (11-42)
-XT 165mm crank
-XT shifter
-XT brakes
-Icetech 180/160 rotors
-Wolftooth 32t Oval Chainring
-RF Chester pedals
-Fox DRCV shock
-Fox Float CTD FiT 34
-RS Reverb
-Ardents 2.4(until HR2 gets here for the front)
-DT Swiss AM rims and hubs(just put matching stickers on them)


----------



## Strothshaman (May 16, 2016)

Nice, got the same exact bar/stem setup, love it.


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

My riot in pisgah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

Just built this up 2015 Trek Superfly alloy 25.87lbs, Fox 34 130mm 51mm offset 2017 fork. 2.40 tires on 30mm ex. Light Bicycles carbon rims, X01 drive train with 32 tooth AB oral front ring. XTR brakes with Freeza rotors.

I knew I could turn the Superfly into a great trail bike!!


----------



## blue_biker (Sep 7, 2008)




----------



## Slowhead (Feb 20, 2014)

BareNecessities said:


> This is my custom geometry Talbot 29er. I'm 6'7" with a long torso and really wanted a bike that would allow me get a good position, without a long stem or a massive stack of spacers. Been riding it for over a year now and really happy with it.
> 
> I've also been after a Rohloff for over 10 years now and as my singlespeed was getting too much for longer trips, I finally got one. Matt at Talbot Frameworks added the cable guides and sorted out a fancy new paint job.
> 
> ...


The photos attached are very nice, enjoy.


----------



## tukn20s (Apr 23, 2016)

TREK Superfly Pro


----------



## Nismomike (Dec 7, 2013)

2016 Nukeproof Mega 290









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## bavass (May 9, 2016)

*Scott Scale 945*


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Had the 205km Flinders Outback Epic in South Australia last week, took off my usual Ardents and fitted some speedy shoes. Schwalbe Thunder Burts, dropped about 600g off the Trek and popped it into the 9's... if only for a week. Ardents back on, grip is on tap again.


----------



## vstrong50 (Oct 16, 2016)

2013 Specialized Epic 29 - Custom Build

Specialized Epic Frameset with Cane Creek DB Inline Rear Shock and custom paint from Spectrum Powderworks
Fox Float 29 RL Fork
Handbuilt Wheelset (XTR Hubs, DT Swiss 14/15 Spokes/nipples, Stan Arch EX Rims)
Shimano Centerlock Rotors 180mm front. 160 mm rear
Shimano XT Brakes
Thompson Post, Stem and seat post clamp
Crank Brothers Cobalt 11 Carbon Bars (720 mm)
Ergon GE-1 Grips
SRAM GX Shifter and Derailleur (11 speed)
XTR Crankset/BB with 32T RaceFace Narrow/Wide 1x Ring
Shimano m540 pedals
XT 11-42 Cassette
WTB Saddle
Maxis Icon 2.2 TR/EXO


----------



## Bigjunk1 (Sep 17, 2016)

[HR][/HR][HR][/HR][HR][/HR]This is my prototype / demo Cannondale MTB, only one that exists as far as I can tell.




























Prototype Cannondale 29er aluminum frame
Rockshox SID rct3
Shimano XT 30 speed drivetrain [crank, cassette, chain]
xt front and rear derailluers 
xt shifters
xt brakes 
xt bottom bracket
160 rear, 180 front Avid HS1rotors
WTB Phase wheelset=WTB Frequency team rims 
Novatec hubs F=d811sb, R=d812sb
C2 carbon seatpost
C2 stem
Next headset
Cannondale all mountain saddle
alum. bottle cage
Jagwire Lex-sl cables
Xpedo spry pedals
Easton EC90 riser bars, 715mm
Cannondale lock on grips
Cannondale QR seat post clamp
Sortie 29x2.1 tires
Titanium and alum. bolts for most stuff

This is my heavy duty built XC racing bike
Weighs a little over 23 pounds with my Xpedo Spry pedals ,not terrible for a 30 speed aluminum 29er.

​

​


----------



## illMATTic (Apr 9, 2015)

Fall in Michigan


----------



## lazymuf (Jan 30, 2011)

illMATTic said:


> Fall in Michigan


Nice...wat fork is that may i know?


----------



## illMATTic (Apr 9, 2015)

lazymuf said:


> Nice...wat fork is that may i know?


Just the factory Cannondale Fatty fork.


----------



## TheGreatMrPoo (Nov 4, 2016)

*Cube AMS 120 HPA Pro 29*

Just got back into biking, figured I pick something up while i'm in Europe. 
Cube AMS 120 HPA Pro 29
Raceface Atlas 1 1/4"


----------



## imranbecks (Dec 23, 2006)

X-Caliber 8 in powder blue!


----------



## Wolfen68 (Jul 15, 2016)

*2017 XTC Advanced 29er 1*

All stock except XR3's, peddles and water bottle cage added = 24 lbs.


----------



## StemCaps.com (Oct 17, 2016)

*Top Fuel 9.9*









Barton Creek Greenbelt Austin TX


----------



## chefjoeb (Nov 10, 2016)

*2007 Monocog + Specialized Commuter*

Monocog that I bought new. Just started working on a few upgrades. It will be my Urban Assault Commuter soon. 1x10 conversion with a few other functional upgrades to make it a practical-ish grocery getter....

Drivetrain parts should be in next week and will post pictures of the conversion process.









Here is my summer commuter, it technically qualifies as a 29er.


----------



## Vadim0791 (Apr 15, 2012)

Mine trail/AM/Enduro niners


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

Vadim0791 said:


> View attachment 1105006
> 
> View attachment 1105007
> 
> ...


Sweet riot man!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

Just built, OPEN +. Will be my only bike as it was designed to take both 29 and 27.5+ setups (up to 27.5x3). Showing xc setup here. Still building up the 27.5+ set for the trail config. Virgin ride yesterday, love it. Wheels are Nox Skyline w I9 Torch boost hubs, fork is new Fox Float 32 120mm (non step cast) boost w 44mm rake. 17.97 lbs in this setup. Plus setup to be Spesh Purgs 3.0 on Nextie i39mm rims/i9 boost hubs.


----------



## OldManBiker (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## Bike4Life530 (Nov 13, 2016)

Scott Scale from day 1. It now has a bunch of upgrades.


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

My Superlight 29.
Some upgrades to get a slacker geometry.
140mm fork
Cane Creek 2 degree offset headset
Offset shock hardware 
Installed a Renthal 30mm(I think) stem and Thomson setback seat post and that shifted my weight where it belongs.
Just upgraded the drivetrain to a 1x11 XT/XTR 
Stan's Flow rear, Arch front Chris King hubs
Lots more goodies as well.
It's the favorite in my 4 bike stable right now.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## OliSS (Feb 14, 2011)

2010 Kona Unit in urban commuter mode.

Recent addition of 100mm forks after riding rigid for 5 years, keen to get out in the woods soon.


----------



## AnthonyK NZ (Dec 8, 2016)

View attachment 1109286
Hi. This is my first post. From New Zealand. Am thinking of buying Specialised Rockhopper online. Does anyone know whether this is the sport, comp, expert, pro? With thanks to you if you are able to help.


----------



## REDRED (Aug 1, 2016)

Welcome Kiwi. Do you have the link?


----------



## AnthonyK NZ (Dec 8, 2016)

Thanks for the fast response. Have just attached the pic to my post.


----------



## REDRED (Aug 1, 2016)

Hmmm. Says invalid attachment. Try attaching a jpeg of the bike. Maybe a brief description. Fork, rear Derailer....


----------



## Ryleekat (Dec 10, 2016)

*Diamondback Recoil Akira Build*

compact, low center of gravity, kinda like flying a tank


----------



## wab1234 (Jun 24, 2015)

My custom trail version of a Kona Hei Hei slaying the BC Coast trails. 
2015 Hei Hei Race frame
Fox 36 lowered to 130mm
Fox Float shock
X0 Trail Brakes
XX1 drivetrain - 30 tooth Blackspire 42-10 
Stans Flow Wheelset 
Michelin Wild Grip'r front, Maxxis Minnion DHR 
Haven carbon handlebar
Rockshox Reverb dropper

Weighs 27 lb and has an amazing ride. If you haven't figured it out, Kona created two factory Hei Hei's, the Race and Trail versions. The exact same frame is used before both. My version is a light, ruggedized version of a Process 111 used to compete in Enduros but hold my own on a 5 hour XC marathon race. With the new suspension technology my bike feels like it has endless travel. I'm very happy with the build.


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

*- ruggedized -*



wab1234 said:


> My version is a light, ruggedized version [...]


27lbs and ruggedized - nice! Wait..."ruggedized" ? Oh yeah - "designed or improved to be hard-wearing or shock-resistant." Good word.


----------



## ChILd_ReBoRn (Jul 30, 2015)

Finally.. it is finished. well, still have to fit the 1x,, but in due time.....

velocite flux alloy. The First. The only. The prototype. First ever frame built, and the only alloy one with internal routing...

currently at 11,84kg. Can't go lower because of my weight...


----------



## chewaz (Aug 8, 2012)

Specialized Rockhopper Comp
SLX hubs and Rotors
Crank Brothers 5050 2 pedals
Deore Brakes
Soon to have 2x10 SLX groupset


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

consider a CX bike a 29er?


















If not here is my Scalpel 29er


----------



## johnliu.lc (Dec 28, 2016)

Hey guys, where can i upload my 29er bike picture?


----------



## Czar1 (Sep 26, 2016)

Vadim0791 said:


> View attachment 1105006
> 
> View attachment 1105007
> 
> ...


Hey Vadim,

I see that you have both the bikes that I love, Awesome Builds!!!
I want to start a build this winter. I'm leaning a lot towards the Riot. Which one do you like more and why. I'm looking for a fun awesome ride.

The Banshee is however a bit cheaper than the Riot right now.


----------



## Bigjunk1 (Sep 17, 2016)

johnliu.lc said:


> Hey guys, where can i upload my 29er bike picture?


I use photobucket. I copy and paste the IMG code and it works out.


----------



## SirDonald (Feb 4, 2008)

*jet 9 Bought 4-2016 best bike in 35 years of mountain biking*



NoBrakes! said:


> Post Pictures of your 29er.
> Now is the time to flaunt your beast
> :thumbsup:









The knob clear creek trail,Carson Cityy Nv.


----------



## OliSS (Feb 14, 2011)

In trail mode, new rubber for Christmas and finally got a chance to go for a ride


----------



## REDRED (Aug 1, 2016)

Great looking bike


----------



## wab1234 (Jun 24, 2015)

Sweet looking hardtail! I can't quite see the make and model (custom?). Care to discuss its maker and some geo details? Thanks!


----------



## OliSS (Feb 14, 2011)

wab1234 said:


> Sweet looking hardtail! I can't quite see the make and model (custom?). Care to discuss its maker and some geo details? Thanks!


Thanks REDRED and wab1234, its a 2010 Kona Unit 18", not entirely sure about geo numbers etc, but it fits me like a glove.

Have upgraded nearly everything on this bike and have considered upgrading the frame, but I love the paint and it does everything I want it to.

- RST First 100mm fork
- RaceFace Evolve 70mm stem
- Easton EA 70 bars with ESI grips
- XT cranks
- Thomson seatpost and collar
- Charge Scoop saddle
- Paul Comp hubs and WI Eno freewheel, WTB i23 rims
- BB7 brakes (Elixers are waiting to be installed)


----------



## zonoskar (Jan 22, 2004)

I have the same bike and size


----------



## OliSS (Feb 14, 2011)

Nice zonoskar! I'm considering 1x as my next major upgrade, how'd you go about sourcing the derailleur hanger for sliding drops?


----------



## zonoskar (Jan 22, 2004)

AFter waiting 3 months for Kona to get me one (and failed), I just made one myself from an old derailleur hanger I got from the LBS.


----------



## OliSS (Feb 14, 2011)

zonoskar said:


> AFter waiting 3 months for Kona to get me one (and failed), I just made one myself from an old derailleur hanger I got from the LBS.


Nice, that looks great!


----------



## adrisuta (Nov 29, 2011)

My Stanton Sherpa got new skin.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

^ nice build.


----------



## OliSS (Feb 14, 2011)

adrisuta said:


> My Stanton Sherpa got new skin.
> 
> View attachment 1115132
> View attachment 1115133
> ...


Groovy paint job!

What bottle cage is that?


----------



## zonoskar (Jan 22, 2004)

Awesome. I tried something similar on my E29, but I had to use a decal for the airbrush-look.


----------



## alexdi (Jun 25, 2016)

Placeholder for a better picture.


----------



## adrisuta (Nov 29, 2011)

OliSS said:


> Groovy paint job!
> 
> What bottle cage is that?


Thx. Bottle cage is Arundel Wiggle | Arundel Stainless Steel Bottle Cage | Bottle Cages


----------



## randalnelson (Aug 16, 2007)

*My Ripley LS*

One month old today, best ride yet


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

randalnelson said:


> One month old today, best ride yet
> View attachment 1116692


Ooooh, that's really nice. But I'm not sure about the grips. Ha! Congrats.


----------



## ThrottleJock (Jul 20, 2008)

I've been on a 5" travel 29er for a few years and decided to build something "fast" and go racing again. I have to say, I'm pretty freaking impressed with this bike so far. Little different riding style obviously but it is surprisingly stable and quick on the downhill stuff despite its low weight and lack of rear suspension. Definitely climbs well. 

20lbs 12oz on Park digital with pedals, bottle cage and Garmin


----------



## heybrady (May 31, 2009)

ThrottleJock said:


> I've been on a 5" travel 29er for a few years and decided to build something "fast" and go racing again. I have to say, I'm pretty freaking impressed with this bike so far. Little different riding style obviously but it is surprisingly stable and quick on the downhill stuff despite its low weight and lack of rear suspension. Definitely climbs well.
> 
> 20lbs 12oz on Park digital with pedals, bottle cage and Garmin


That's a great looking bike.


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

My freshly built new to me, El Mariachi Ti.


----------



## REDRED (Aug 1, 2016)

Amazing ti el mariachi.


----------



## randalnelson (Aug 16, 2007)

Had orange ones on there but was too much orange


----------



## Colticus (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## JHubTDI (Apr 8, 2015)

*Ritchey P29er*

Had this one for a couple years now, absolutely no complaints. Sitting at 25# as pictured.


----------



## OliSS (Feb 14, 2011)

That el mar is stunning!


----------



## Renzo7 (Mar 25, 2015)

Here's my recently acquired (less than a month) used 2014 Specialized Enduro 29 S-Works. Mods done by me are tubeless conversion with the MILKIT system and an Absolute Black 30T Oval for my 1x11 10-42 Sram PF30 short spindle XX1 drivetrain.

Her name's Gwen, and she's a feisty lady!


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

A few changes I'd like to make but I like it.


----------



## origins (Jan 21, 2017)

Winter mode, 44t chainring


----------



## origins (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

TB-29-1 w/ new Lizard Skin grips, new SLX 1x11 drive train [praxxis 30t CR] & new rear wheel = Easton Heist 24...

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## Makarmtb (Jan 7, 2015)

*A real 29 shred sled ! enjoy !*

Here she is :

Canfield riot : 
- xx1 carbon cranks 
- xo1 carbon drive train 
- nobl tr36 carbon hoops 
- c-xray spokes 
- Onyx hubs 
- sram guide rs brakes 200/180 rotors 
- pike rct3 
- cane creek db il coil 
- cane creek opt lockout switch 
- box carbon bars 
- fox dropper 
- chromag saddle 
- maxxis ardent / dhr (on front for better rolling)


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

Makarmtb said:


> Here she is :
> 
> Canfield riot :
> - xx1 carbon cranks
> ...


Dude sweet riot. I love mine









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OregonXC (Sep 1, 2004)

Santa Cruz Superlight 29 and One-On inbred 29


----------



## joydestroy (Jan 25, 2017)

ThrottleJock said:


> I've been on a 5" travel 29er for a few years and decided to build something "fast" and go racing again. I have to say, I'm pretty freaking impressed with this bike so far. Little different riding style obviously but it is surprisingly stable and quick on the downhill stuff despite its low weight and lack of rear suspension. Definitely climbs well.
> 
> 20lbs 12oz on Park digital with pedals, bottle cage and Garmin


hey mate, what fork is that? i can't quite make it out. thanks!


----------



## mr.chameleon (Jun 22, 2007)

My 2015 Scalpel


----------



## Makarmtb (Jan 7, 2015)

Its a rockshox rs-1 by the looks of it.


----------



## tommytrain44 (Nov 11, 2016)

*2017 Specialized Enduro Pro Carbon*

great race weapon, and all together fun ride, love this bike.


----------



## Rolanddmc (Jan 8, 2017)

Whyte 29-C custom ...


----------



## Bigjunk1 (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## Joe Handlebar (Apr 12, 2016)

New whip for 2017...







Freshly built....not even ridden yet in this pic.


----------



## Sirenrider (Jan 29, 2017)

My bike in both street and trail mode


----------



## utmb59 (Nov 23, 2016)

2017 Transition Smuggler
Rockshox Pike, 140mm travel
Rockshox Monarch RT3 Debonair
Fox Transfer Dropper, 150mm 
Shimano XTM8000 Brakes
Shimano XTM8000 Cassette, Shifter
Race Face Aeffect Cranks
Spank Oozy 295 Rims w/ i9 hubs
New pedals, stem and bars in the near future

Can't wait to get out on this build once a little snow melts.


----------



## tartis99 (Oct 27, 2015)

It needed a little shower.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

SC Tallboy XXL
Southern California


----------



## Makarmtb (Jan 7, 2015)

Wanted something alittle more playful then my riot so picked up something new...


----------



## WumpusXT (Jul 18, 2016)

Here is my "Super Pig".

2014 Specialized Hardrock (go ahead poke fun) Sport Disc

The build so far:
Raceface Team XC BB
Raceface Aeffect 170 crank w/ 30t DM chainring
Shimano XT M8000 11 speed cassette (11-42) and shifter
KMC X11SL Chain
Raceface Half Nelson grips
Stans Arch EX wheelset w/ 3.30 hubs
Maxxis Ardent EXO 2.4 front
Maxxis High Roller II EXO 2.3 rear

It's still heavy but it gets the job done.


----------



## PauLCa916 (Jul 1, 2013)

WumpusXT said:


> Here is my "Super Pig".
> 
> 2014 Specialized Hardrock (go ahead poke fun) Sport Disc
> 
> ...


No reason to poke fun at this ride.
Still have ton's of fun and not a lot invested Win Win.
Looks good


----------



## heybrady (May 31, 2009)

PauLCa916 said:


> No reason to poke fun at this ride.
> Still have ton's of fun and not a lot invested Win Win.
> Looks good


Agreed. Nothing wrong with this setup at all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

One last picture before she goes to a new owner this week. :sad:


----------



## StemCaps.com (Oct 17, 2016)

"Run what ya brung" 
Good on ya man, just get out there and enjoy yourself.


----------



## Venhorst (Feb 9, 2017)

*Caloi - Made In Brazil*
















Brazilian brand, part of the Dorel Group.


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

Not sure if this is the right forum to ask but here goes. 

I've got a 2015 Spec Stumpjumper Comp. I'm wondering what are the largest width tires I can fit on it? If I change the wheels to a wider rim could I fit a 3 inch wide 29er?


----------



## dmsellers (Feb 9, 2017)

2012 Cobia

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Max_Burnside (Feb 11, 2017)

*2017 Rockhopper Comp 2x9*


----------



## Max_Burnside (Feb 11, 2017)

*2017 Rockhopper Comp Upgrades*


----------



## sniperf350 (Feb 3, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DM-SC (Jan 12, 2004)

First 29er...Niner RKT 9 RDO.


----------



## Sickmak90 (May 27, 2012)




----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## JesterOnYerSix (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## petesguitar1 (Feb 15, 2017)

My Trek Marlin 7 (2017) - Shimano Saint Pedals


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

First time tasting dirt...

















Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## johnliu.lc (Dec 28, 2016)

is that alum bike frame or carbon frame?


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

johnliu.lc said:


> is that alum bike frame or carbon frame?


Alu...

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## oldmanbiking (Feb 18, 2017)

ADKMTNBIKER said:


> Not sure if this is the right forum to ask but here goes.
> 
> I've got a 2015 Spec Stumpjumper Comp. I'm wondering what are the largest width tires I can fit on it? If I change the wheels to a wider rim could I fit a 3 inch wide 29er?


I have the Maxxis 2.5 Hookworm on my monocog 29er. It was the biggest tire I could fit on the frame. They worked on the existing rims but had to drill out the valve hole to fit schraeder. I am on the coast and the larger tires are fast and smooth on all the flat surfaces I ride.


----------



## tigerteeuwen (Jul 29, 2014)

Both of my 29ers.

The Rocky is a 2015 vertex 950, only upgrades are a hope pro 4 hub, and a Thomson seatpost with a crank brother's iodine stem. Everything on the bike is XT i-tech. I really need to set this bike up tubeless this year.

The Giant is a 2012 Anthem x2, with oval black chain ring, sun race cassette, x9 clutch derailleur, slx brakes, hope pro Evo 2 hubs front and back with stand ztr arches setup tubeless with Maxxis iKon tires, crank brother's seatpost with a fizik tundra saddle, salsa flat sweep bars and a FSA afterburner stem. Love the way this bike rides... Hate the way it looks. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## zonoskar (Jan 22, 2004)

Are those both XL? The seatpost is waaay up there, could have gone with a bigger size if it's not already largest size available.


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

I see frame problems in your future. Really long seatposts have lots of leverage on seat tubes.


----------



## tigerteeuwen (Jul 29, 2014)

zonoskar said:


> Are those both XL? The seatpost is waaay up there, could have gone with a bigger size if it's not already largest size available.


Yeap, both frames are XL, the amount of seat tube looks pronounced in the picture... But yeah it's a lot of seat tube. The Giant has a 410mm seat tube with probably 2 - 2-1/2 inches left before minimum insertion point.

I was messing around with the bikes before I took the picture and realized I had the seatposts up higher then they needed to be.

I am currently working on getting a bike in XXL (Santa Cruz, Rocky mountain) but budget wise I am trying to wait another year.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## tigerteeuwen (Jul 29, 2014)

tigerteeuwen said:


> Yeap, both frames are XL, the amount of seat tube looks pronounced in the picture... But yeah it's a lot of seat tube. The Giant has a 410mm seat tube with probably 2 - 2-1/2 inches left before minimum insertion point.
> 
> I was messing around with the bikes before I took the picture and realized I had the seatposts up higher then they needed to be.
> 
> ...


Here is another picture to show the seatpost isn't as pronounced.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## BEEB (Jul 16, 2010)

new saddle, wheels and fork finaly trimmed.


----------



## tigerteeuwen (Jul 29, 2014)

BEEB said:


> new saddle, wheels and fork finaly trimmed.
> View attachment 1123646
> View attachment 1123647
> View attachment 1123648
> ...


That's a sweet looking ride, do you have before and after comparisons?

Is it a Superfly?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## BEEB (Jul 16, 2010)

Yeah, is a Superfly 8 2014 in size 19.5 virtual/18.5 real. For me there is not posible to do a comparison of before and after, I started from a brand new frame and nothing else. It was not a complete bike.


----------



## ksphar (Dec 10, 2010)

Niner EMD 9. First 29er.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Almost where I want it ^^

Wider bars & 30t Oval Chainring flying over the Indian Ocean as I type 

Might get a few other Nukeproof insignia'd nicks & nacks - spacers, decals (to put on fork, rather than frame), saddle, maybe grips...

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## Zoomie (Dec 26, 2008)

Breaking her in tomorrow...


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Zoomie said:


> Breaking her in tomorrow...
> View attachment 1126179


Be gentle...

Nah!! 

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## rick28 (Aug 28, 2012)

*Pedal strong, and live !!!!*


----------



## Huzer21 (Aug 13, 2007)

Just picked up a new Niner EMD to get back into riding after a few years off. I decided to give flat pedals a try, so I picked up some Race Face Chester pedals.


----------



## zonoskar (Jan 22, 2004)

Finally finished my Enduro 29er. New paint, new shock, tuned by Push. All I need now is a nice stem and bar and maybe a new crank and some wider rims.


----------



## RC51 RIDER (Mar 9, 2015)

I'm on a Giant Revel 29er XL










Sent from my Samsung Note 5


----------



## lika1 (Feb 7, 2017)

Scott Spark 940!!! This is a 2016 model that my LBS had on a ridiculous sale as part their annual model clearance. I know, I know, I still need to get pedals. :thumbsup:


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I think she qualifies here too...first 29er as well.


----------



## LizInTheSun (Mar 1, 2017)

I remember when I switched from 26" to 29ers. Won't ever go back. Just picked this amazing bike up a couple weeks ago.


----------



## WumpusXT (Jul 18, 2016)

azimiut said:


> consider a CX bike a 29er?


If its got 29 inch wheels its a 29er. XC Enduro Downhill who cares.


----------



## fssmikey (Feb 20, 2015)

MY16 Honzo ST


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

WumpusXT said:


> If its got 29 inch wheels its a 29er. XC Enduro Downhill who cares.


29er is an mtb wheel size, whereas CX, or cyclocross, is 700c, a road wheel size. Rim diameter is all about they have in common.


----------



## Busche89 (Oct 11, 2016)

*Custom 2014 Rocky Mountain Soul 29*

Here is my custom 2014 Rocky Mountain Soul 29. 
Fork is a Rockshox 30 gold tk solo air with pop loc. 
Wheelset is Fulcrum Red Power HP. Running on 9mm QR.
Tire on the front is WTB breakout 2.3, on back is WTB trailboss 2.25, both set up tubless.
Crankset is Shimano Deore m590 104BCD converted to a 1x.
Blackspire Snaggletooth 30t red chainring. 
Discs are Shimano rt-86 ice tech. 
Brake levers and calipers are Simano SLX M7000. 
Rear derailleur and shifter is Shimano SLX shadow 10 speed
Sram 11-36 cassette on back.
Chain is Shimano Deore. 
Cane Creek 40 headset. 
Bars and seat post are Crank Brothers Cobalt 3, stem is Crank Brothers Iodine 3. 
Saddle is a Selle Italia Gel Flow. 
Pedals are Blackspire sub 420 black. 
Grips are Lizardskins lock ons. 
Bottle cage and tool kit cage are Blackburn.
Bikecase phone mount on top tube
Knog blinder front light and Serfas rear light. 
Lizardskins chainstay protector.
Speed tuned Wheels front and rear fenders. 
Sitting at 27 lbs even. 29 with tool kit and full water bottle


----------



## tealy (Mar 7, 2013)

okay


----------



## zonoskar (Jan 22, 2004)

tealy said:


> Is it me or do those forks look bent?


I think it's you. Or maybe the tapered headtube creates this optical illusion?


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

tealy said:


> Is it me or do those forks look bent?


I'm with you, steerer looks bent...

Either that, or catastrophic failure of the head tube is immanent.

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## zonoskar (Jan 22, 2004)

targnik said:


> I'm with you, steerer looks bent...
> 
> Either that, or catastrophic failure of the head tube is immanent.
> 
> Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


Trust me, there's nothing wrong with the fork or the headtube. It's just an optical illusion because of the tapered headtube, combined with the low distortions you get when using a 100mm lens on a FF DSLR camera and getting the shot dead-center.


----------



## pade (May 20, 2007)

Look on the Spec website, pics look the same


----------



## teixeira14 (Mar 26, 2017)

2015 Specialized Crave Expert


----------



## slider_phil (Aug 27, 2014)

A new build is starting at home! Picked up a green Cotic Solaris frame for cheap (and new) so I've been on the hunt, ordering bits and pieces. Going for a light trail/XC build.


----------



## LJ94 (Apr 6, 2017)

*new toy - 2017 Rockhopper Sport*









Gonna be a good summer.


----------



## mtbnachos (Feb 1, 2007)

*Canfield N9 1st Gen*

1x11 SLX kit, 2017 I had a really hard time finding a 29er fork for a straight steer tube, so frustrating! :madman:


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

mtbnachos said:


> 1x11 SLX kit, 2017 I had a really hard time finding a 29er fork for a straight steer tube, so frustrating! :madman:
> 
> View attachment 1130873
> View attachment 1130874
> ...


Nice nimble and always nice to meet a fellow Canfield rider









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CVrider (Feb 8, 2009)

Had this frame made and built up back in 2010



Built up this one a few months ago


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

CVrider said:


> Had this frame made and built up back in 2010
> 
> 
> 
> Built up this one a few months ago


That's a sweet nimble

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OldHouseMan (Dec 7, 2006)

slider_phil said:


> A new build is starting at home! Picked up a green Cotic Solaris frame for cheap (and new) so I've been on the hunt, ordering bits and pieces. Going for a light trail/XC build.


Looks nice. What do you think about the frame? Been thinking about picking one up.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

OldHouseMan said:


> Looks nice. What do you think about the frame? Been thinking about picking one up.


I have one in the same colour. All of the reviews are great and it rides nicely, but it's build quality is that of an average steel frame. Mine has some ugly welds and I think the top tube has been flared too wide where it meets the seat tube. Tyre clearance for a WTB 2.4" isn't there for me, even though it is suggested a 2.4" tyre will fit. A 2.4" Trailboss has 2-3mm clearance either side at the chainstays.


----------



## gearhead94 (Aug 5, 2014)

Here is my Cannondale SL2



After I painted it Army green Might put the decals on it


----------



## slider_phil (Aug 27, 2014)

crank1979 said:


> I have one in the same colour. All of the reviews are great and it rides nicely, but it's build quality is that of an average steel frame. Mine has some ugly welds and I think the top tube has been flared too wide where it meets the seat tube. Tyre clearance for a WTB 2.4" isn't there for me, even though it is suggested a 2.4" tyre will fit. A 2.4" Trailboss has 2-3mm clearance either side at the chainstays.


The quality of mine is OK, it's certainly mass produced but they are a nice light steel frame. This is the 3rd Cotic hardtail to come through my workshop.

Agreed on tyre clearance though. These wheels are off my Riot and clearance is tight with a 2.35 Ikon with a 35mm ID rim. But that's about as big as I'd run in the rear anyway.

Put it together tonight using parts off my Soul. Need to cut the steerer, fit a longer chain and some faster rolling rubber before a shakedown spin









Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Done for the moment, since I can't think of much else that's worth doing to it















2016 Yelli Screamy with a RCT3'd 2016 Reba lengthened to 120mm, Guide RS brakes/Shimano RT86 rotors, KS Lev Integra 30.9/125mm dropper, Arch Mk3/DT350(36T)/XR3 rear, Flow Mk3/DT350/XR4 front, and SS conversion with a Surly Singleator so I can run an AB oval. 24.4# after topping off the sealant...


----------



## factcheckr (Mar 24, 2017)

*Someone needs to represent the dark side*

2009 Caffeine, x9, recently moved to a SunRace CSMX3 11-42t, and swapped out the 28t chainring for a 26t, and went to a Maxxis Minion DH DC/EXO 2.5 in the back. Turns out my rear wheel isn't dished correctly, which became evident with the fatter tire, so only going for a short first off-road spin before the lbs opens, and then get that attended to.


----------



## bembry45 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Ritchey P-29er*

When I realized I missed out on the Niner S.I.R. 9 (3 Star) and the Salsa El Mariachi GX 2 x 10 I was a little distraught. I wanted a steel hardtail but wasn't ready to build one up myself. Considered going oversea's and picking up a Shand Bahookie with an XT build but got lucky browsing the Ritchey website. For whatever reason put their P-29er on sale & I didn't hesitate. Was more than pleasantly surprised when I got her out on the trail. Great build, excellent logic II tubing...Couldn't be happier I have been converted to a Ritchey rider for life!!


----------



## zia240 (Jan 30, 2017)

*Highball C*

After few years of riding Salsa Selma, I finally could afford a nice racing bike and I picked Santa Cruz Highball C due to its geometry. long top tube and short chainstay with shorter stem for better handling. I absolutely love this bike. Will upgrade wheels whenever I can to get the rolling weight low. racing in sport level, hoping to do well this year!


----------



## Bigjunk1 (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## Awshucks (Apr 14, 2013)

My first full suspension. I bought it used for 1600. This thing was a steal.

2014 niner jet 9 rdo frame
2015 fox fit 4 fork with damper 
X0 drive train
I9 hubs on Stan's Arch ex
Thomson dropper post

I love this thing!










Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## nygeo (Jun 10, 2004)

*Niner EMD*


----------



## Frontline1985 (Mar 28, 2017)

My new old 2012 Rumblefish Elite
When I bought it...










First ride...









Installed a 1x11 groupset today....


----------



## nygeo (Jun 10, 2004)

Huzer21 said:


> Just picked up a new Niner EMD to get back into riding after a few years off. I decided to give flat pedals a try, so I picked up some Race Face Chester pedals.


Funny man, I could have written the exact same post. I love the bike. Its so different from the 26" NRS1 Ive been riding for 10 years. Both are M size, but the Niner feels a full size larger, but still very manageable and nimble. It feels like it plows forth, with the wide bars and 29" wheels, in a way thats refreshing for me. I also appreciated the steeper head tube angle, because I ride a lot of tight turn, tree-lined single track, thats like slaloming on skis, but with little leeway for error. Im running 1X10 with a RF chainring on the stock cranks, and getting a dropper post delivered on Tuesday, which should take it all to the next level. Cheers!


----------



## IndyTech (Aug 20, 2012)

*Trek Top Fuel ProjOne*

This is my Top Fuel Project One 9.9 29er.








```

```


----------



## IndyTech (Aug 20, 2012)

*New Fuel EX 9 P1 on order!*

I just ordered this one via Project One. I should have it in 3 weeks! 
Ordered the base wheelset since you cannot order without wheels.
My ProCaliber has Enve M60, the Top Fuel has Enve m60 HV, so I'll use the spare XXX for now on the Fuel Ex.

I'll put up actual photos in a month or so if all goes as planned. Let the waiting begin!


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

Nice build.


----------



## Colticus (Jun 10, 2016)

My 2016 Specialized Camber Comp Carbon with a few mods.

Roval Traverse fattie carbon rims
Enve SWP bar
XX1 Eagle crank
XX1 shifter
XX1 derailleur
XX1 chain
X01 cassette 
SRAM Maxle stealth








[/URL]


----------



## edmontonrider (Feb 5, 2016)

Bigjunk1 said:


>


American, I assume?


----------



## REDRED (Aug 1, 2016)

^haha for sure. I am too but I only have 1 AR.


----------



## edmontonrider (Feb 5, 2016)

REDRED said:


> ^haha for sure. I am too but I only have 1 AR.


Must be tough getting out for a ride with only one. Personally, I don't go riding with Tony Montana so it's not a concern. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## otherground (Mar 16, 2015)

Picked up this 2015 Anthem X for 800 and added some doodads.
Ran it's first post rebuild shakedown on Sunday. Feels good man.


----------



## merlin extra fat (Apr 29, 2008)

*Titanium on a budget.*

My beach cruiser!


----------



## thunder (Aug 5, 2004)

Moto fantom ds 29er. Manitou marvel comp,fox float ctd,ks dropper.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## sniperf350 (Feb 3, 2017)

Updated pic of the Scott!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)




----------



## OL96 (May 8, 2017)

*Replacement ride for 2011 Rumblefish*

2017 Stumpjumper, smooth and fast.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

^ PQ? Looks like the top of the Shitz.


----------



## OL96 (May 8, 2017)

Yes it is


----------



## webbubbler (May 22, 2012)

*Steel 29er*

New One !

Sobre (French Brand, Steel, nice geometry)
Model: Upgrade (29" - Hardtrail Enduro Oriented - Work best with 130/140" Fork)
XT Group, Rockshox Revelation 140, lots of re-used components
DT Swiss 1501 Wheels

Not so light, but climbs on trees, and descends like a charm


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

2016 Santa Cruz Hjghtower. 
Upgrades: Raceface Next SL G4 crankset, Raceface Sixc 785mm /15mm rise carbon handlebar, ODI Vans grips, eThirteen TRS+ 9-44 caassette, Absolute Black 26t Oval boost chainring, Rockshox Monarch Plus rear shock, Fabric Scoop Radius saddle, XT Trail pedals (not shown)Lezyne Flow cage. extra set of Roval 38sl carbon 650b wheelset with WTB tires for 27+, custom headset cap from Purely Custom









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edmontonrider (Feb 5, 2016)

*2014 XTC Composite 29ER 2*

I may have posted this before, but I did a pretty extensive overhaul last year so it's like a new bike.

2014 Giant XTC Composite 2
Shimano Deore M615 Crank (original)
RockShox Recon Gold 100mm (original)
Shimano XT M8000 gearing (11-42) 1x11 setup
Raceface 32T Narrow Wide
Shimano XT M8000 Brakes and rotors
Brooks B17 Saddle
X-Fusion Hilo 125mm Dropper 
3T Carbon LTD 720mm bars and 80mm carbon stem
Easton EC90XC Carbon wheels
Maxxis Ikon 29 x 2.35 3C TR EXO

(picture has no dropper and old brake rotors)


----------



## LJ94 (Apr 6, 2017)

*2017 Rockhopper Sport*


----------



## jskinner10 (Dec 31, 2015)

Just picked her up last week. Talk about a great bike!









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## porDIOS_porSANTO (May 23, 2017)




----------



## kindowss (Oct 7, 2016)

Trek Fuel EX 9.9 2017


----------



## thunder (Aug 5, 2004)

kindowss said:


> Trek Fuel EX 9.9 2017
> 
> View attachment 1140651


Wow, I'd leave my wife to ride this everyday


----------



## Back2MTB (Jun 4, 2014)

thunder said:


> Wow, I'd leave my wife to ride this everyday


 I consider doing the same if it had a longer dropper


----------



## kindowss (Oct 7, 2016)

Back2MTB said:


> I consider doing the same if it had a longer dropper


Go on, just push the button. 
It's a 150mm travel. The picture was taken in "trail mode" (middle).  


Back2MTB said:


> I consider doing the same if it had a longer dropper


Enviado de meu SM-G955F usando Tapatalk


----------



## Back2MTB (Jun 4, 2014)

thunder said:


> Wow, I'd leave my wife to ride this everyday





kindowss said:


> Go on, just push the button.
> It's a 150mm travel. The picture was taken in "trail mode" (middle).
> 
> Enviado de meu SM-G955F usando Tapatalk


Ok, I'm in. When/where do we make the swap? Gotcha! ?


----------



## wab1234 (Jun 24, 2015)

Finished building up a Kona Honzo Ti frame (medium) and rode it on some gnarly trails here on the BC coast. It's a very capable bike. I'm running a 150mm Fox 36 with MRP ramp control resulting in a slacker frame (66.5). Other bits in the build:

- XX1 11 speed drivetrain with shimano XTR 985 crank - 30 tooth Dropstop Wolftooth 
- Chromag BZA bar and stem 
- XT trail pedals
- Easton 29'er XC90 wheelset
- Easton Haven seatpost - replaced by a Reverb after the pictures where taken 
- Michelin Wildgrp'r 2.35 front; DHR rear


----------



## REDRED (Aug 1, 2016)

Jesus that's sexy.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chris9888 (Feb 27, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skt4271 (Oct 29, 2014)

Gonna give this rigid thing a try.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

3 Santa Cruz in a row, nice rides guys!


----------



## skt4271 (Oct 29, 2014)

jcd46 said:


> 3 Santa Cruz in a row, nice rides guys!


Haha, but mines the cheap aluminium frame


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

skt4271 said:


> Haha, but mines the cheap aluminium frame


It's Ok so is mine. 👍


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

Nothing wrong with an aluminum frame.


----------



## Ross1200 (Mar 27, 2014)

My new to me Cotic Simple 29er.










Magura ts6 120mm fork
Pacenti dl31 wheelset (15mm front axle, 10mm rear)
Shimano Saint cranks + BB
Chris King headset.










Photos were mid ish build so a few bits have changed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dplevy81 (Mar 17, 2017)

Air 9 alloy custom build. Specs currently a couple threads down from the top.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

A pair of Breezers.


----------



## Frontline1985 (Mar 28, 2017)

Frontline1985 said:


> My new old 2012 Rumblefish Elite
> When I bought it...
> 
> 
> ...


Added a Fox 34 140mm and some carbon bars to this sweet beast!


----------



## persh (May 21, 2017)

*New to me 2016 Remedy 9.8 second pic after I added Wolftooth Ring*


----------



## ussprinceton2004 (Apr 9, 2007)




----------



## ussprinceton2004 (Apr 9, 2007)




----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

2018 Epic HT, 18.75 lbs as shown.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD33 (Jan 2, 2009)

My pimped out "Chiner"....


----------



## LizInTheSun (Mar 1, 2017)

My two 29ers. 2016 Trek procaliber 9.7 SL and 2017 Yeti Sb4.5c Eagle. Just got cleaned, tuned, and lubed after a weekend of racing and riding.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## LizInTheSun (Mar 1, 2017)

HOLLYWOOD33 said:


> My pimped out "Chiner"....


Awesome color scheme. Love the stealth black with the blue

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## HOLLYWOOD33 (Jan 2, 2009)

LizInTheSun said:


> Awesome color scheme. Love the stealth black with the blue
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot... I'm happy with it!


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

So many changes since I first posted in this thread. Now sporting new wheels, a dropper and most recently a 1x drivetrain. The only components from the stock bike are the brakes, handlebars, BB and cranks.


----------



## OliSS (Feb 14, 2011)

A few changes since last post - new custom wheelset and have gone from SS to 1x. That chain ring has to go tho...


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

HOLLYWOOD33 said:


> My pimped out "Chiner"....


I dig the black bottles...Camelbak or...?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD33 (Jan 2, 2009)

Camelbak 

I'll admit, I bought them to blend with the bike, but the liquid does not stay as cool as my other bottles which are a lighter color and are insulated. 

These black bottles are 24oz each I believe 

I got them on Amazon


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

cool, thanks!


----------



## YDCtaco (Jun 24, 2017)

*Scott Scale 950*

Need a new saddle but it's alright!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

YDCtaco said:


> Need a new saddle but it's alright!


Well, there is this thread lol

http://forums.mtbr.com/29er-components/29er-saddle-thread-1048069.html


----------



## Mike's MTB (Jun 12, 2017)

Here is mine.

It is a 2009 Raleigh Mojave 29er. Bought it off a friend in 2010 and it has treated me well ever since.

Upgrades:
SRAM Guide RS Brakes (I fixed the sticky pistons)
RockShox Recon Gold TK Fork
Shimano M8000 Shifter/Derailleur/11-42 Cassette
Race Face 32t chainring
Race Face Ride Stem
Race Face Atlas Monster Green Handlebar


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

Vegard said:


> View attachment 1144426


sick !


----------



## JT1 (Feb 10, 2017)

GT Zaskar Carbon Comp 9r:


----------



## kcdimitris (Jul 4, 2017)

My first mtb, cube aim pro 29









Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4A μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## IndyTech (Aug 20, 2012)

*Most Recent Addition - Trek Fuel EX9 Project 1*

Received my new ProjOne Fuel Ex 9 last month. I added the Enve M60 HV wheels. Love the bike, very nice ride. Now if the weather would cooperate and let our trails re-open, I'd like to get out an ride.


----------



## Domnu Dracu (Jul 16, 2017)

Humble merida 










Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Insaneduane (May 21, 2017)

2015 Breezer supercell expert

Great bike so far getting better and better everyday I ride it.

So far the upgrades I've made RockShox dropper post
Race Face turbine bars and stem
Next will be wider rims so I can go tubeless.










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

Changing out the tires soon to 2.3, these 2.1 Kenda small block knockoffs
don't have enough grip


----------



## almazing (Jul 26, 2017)

Here's my 2017 Fuel EX9 in current trim.


----------



## LizInTheSun (Mar 1, 2017)

My xc machine. The trek procaliber climbs like a goat!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike's MTB (Jun 12, 2017)

Here are some new pictures of my Mojave 29er. Yes, the trail is that rocky.


----------



## jbadger1977 (Jan 17, 2015)

wab1234 said:


> Finished building up a Kona Honzo Ti frame (medium) and rode it on some gnarly trails here on the BC coast. It's a very capable bike. I'm running a 150mm Fox 36 with MRP ramp control resulting in a slacker frame (66.5). Other bits in the build:
> 
> - XX1 11 speed drivetrain with shimano XTR 985 crank - 30 tooth Dropstop Wolftooth
> - Chromag BZA bar and stem
> ...


Now that, my friend, is a cool friggin' bike!!!


----------



## jbadger1977 (Jan 17, 2015)

I think I have her dialed in now.


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

2014 Orbea Occam H30.

Upgrades are 

shimano xt m8000 brakes

Blue anodized Hope Pro 4 straight pull hubs 32h, black DT Swiss spokes, anodized red nipples, Blue anodized Stans Arch custom by project 321

My cheap sponge grips(still my fave)

Maxxis Ardent Race 2.35 front and rear

Specialized carbon side load bottle cage

Few other things that aren't coming to mind ATM..

Next upgrade will be a mix of Sram eagle xx1, x01 and GX parts...


----------



## samu.k (Aug 9, 2017)

Biohazard74 said:


> 2014 Orbea Occam H30.
> 
> Upgrades are
> 
> ...


Pole Evolin 110 tr









Lähetetty minun SM-G903F laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## samu.k (Aug 9, 2017)

samu.k said:


> Pole Evolin 110 tr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont know why there is previous post in mine, sorry.

Lähetetty minun SM-G903F laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## oloug (Feb 19, 2017)

One of the most fun bikes I've ever ridden, will never get on my FS bike again. This thing flies up and downhill









Short list:

2017 Surly KM
Fox 32 CTD 100mm
Full XT drivetrain, 220/180 rotors
Hope ceramic BB
Easton Arc 24 with Hope Evo4 pro hubs
Maxxis Minion DH 29x2.5 
Race face carbon bars
Easton carbon seat post
Kore DH stem
VP pedals


----------



## Lenny7 (Sep 1, 2008)

*My new build*

Asia Large frame
XX1 crank
XTR pedals
XTR 11 speed Rear deraileur
XT 11-42 cassette
XTR shifter
Loaded Napalm riser
ESI chunky grips. I'll have to see if I like them. I've alway used Ergon.
Syntace stem
Carbon Lefty w/lockout
Loaded X lite seatpost
WTB Rocket saddle
DT Swiss front wheel
Easton Rear(waiting on my carbon wheelset.)
22.14 pounds


----------



## MagicShite (Oct 20, 2015)

2 setups I swap back and forth depending on the season/mood.

10.8 kg with the Dropper Seatpost and 10.5kg without the dropper seat post.

No carbon parts, all alloy.


----------



## Steel29er (Jul 1, 2008)

Some singletrack on the Waltworks


----------



## samu.k (Aug 9, 2017)

^very nice like this!

Lähetetty minun SM-G903F laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## samu.k (Aug 9, 2017)

Honzo 2012









Lähetetty minun SM-G903F laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## WesleeC (Oct 27, 2013)

2014 Xcal slowly getting there.










2014 Xcal 6
X-fusion Slide RL2 120mm fork
Stans arch ex wheelset
Tubless 2.35 Ikon Maxxis 
Welgo pedals

Next up is 1x10 or 11 drivetrain and upgrade the brakes. 
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## PastorJeff (Aug 17, 2017)

My Yeti Sb95 









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## marchemobile (Jun 23, 2016)

My Niner RKT!


----------



## Josh154 (Sep 12, 2017)

My 2015 nishiki Wasatch 29er. Dnm rear shock, suntour epixon forks, avid elixir 1 brakes.


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)




----------



## jn24uk (Nov 26, 2015)

alexbn921 said:


> View attachment 1157490
> View attachment 1157491


Thinking about getting one. Is that a CC? How much does it weigh?


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

jn24uk said:


> Thinking about getting one. Is that a CC? How much does it weigh?


XXL CC custom build with a 200mm post and dhf 29x2.5 front and rear. Comes in at 27lb. Easy to drop 2lb with lighter rubber and the post is .5lb more than a 150mm.
CC inline adds a 1/4lb but it's so worth it.


----------



## Lenny7 (Sep 1, 2008)

alexbn921 said:


> XXL CC custom build with a 200mm post and dhf 29x2.5 front and rear. Comes in at 27lb. Easy to drop 2lb with lighter rubber and the post is .5lb more than a 150mm.
> CC inline adds a 1/4lb but it's so worth it.


Are you 9 feet tall?


----------



## Back2MTB (Jun 4, 2014)

alexbn921 said:


> XXL CC custom build with a 200mm post and dhf 29x2.5 front and rear. Comes in at 27lb. Easy to drop 2lb with lighter rubber and the post is .5lb more than a 150mm.
> CC inline adds a 1/4lb but it's so worth it.


That bike is plenty damn light unless that's a grotesque XC build... Nice!


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

Defiantly a trail build. I'm 6'4" so XL bikes always felt small. 













I went a little overboard with a complete titanium gold bolt upgrade, but it sure is pretty and it keeps the weight down.


----------



## pade (May 20, 2007)

I mean if you're gonna go all out, you might as well go _all out_.


----------



## thisisbenji (Nov 13, 2010)

My 2016 Fuel Ex 8 15.5"

Pretty standard with just a couple of changes.

Upgrades:

1x10 conversion using RaceFace Narrow Wide chainring
Bontrager Kovee Elite 23 Wheels


----------



## thisisbenji (Nov 13, 2010)

almazing said:


> Here's my 2017 Fuel EX9 in current trim.


Nice! Every time I see one of these I'm jealous of the upgrades they made over my 2016.


----------



## daprib (Sep 16, 2017)

*My Diamondback Recoil 29er*

Its a work in progress... got about $900 including the bike purchase from Diamondback.com for $450, invested into it so far. In case your wondering about those forks I got them from a good racing buddy who only asked $100 for them... yes $100. Totally got the best deal there ever!!! I'm still waiting for the rest of my parts to arrive, like my SLX mini groupset and Shimano M395 hydraulic brakes, they should be here by Monday the 18th


----------



## Lenny7 (Sep 1, 2008)

Orbea Occam I just built.







[/URL]orbea1 [/IMG]








[/URL]orbea2 by [/IMG]

orbea3 by [/IMG]


----------



## Kayton (Feb 8, 2012)

My Evil...


----------



## Lill-Erik (Sep 24, 2017)

Built my first mtb, wanted a carbon bike on a budget to get a start in this hobby
All carbon sourced from aliexpress.com
topped off with shimano deore M610 groupset and SLX brakes

Just got home from maiden voyage in the very muddy swedish fall and cleaned it up.

I like it alot


----------



## caldog (Apr 11, 2011)

Here is my all mountain 29er Canfield Brothers EPO hardtail that weighs 28lbs and built to be abused...

- XT drivetrain
- Deity Skyline 787 handlebar
- Deity Cavity V2 50mm Stem
- Rockshox Pike 140mm with 3 volume spacer
- Magura MT5 4 piston front brakes with 180mm rotor
- Magura MT4 2 piston rear brakes with 180mm rotor
- Fox Transfer dropper with Wolftooth ReMote lever
- OneUp ISCG Chain Guide
- DMR Vault pedals
- Maxxis Minion DHF 2.5 WT front tire
- Maxxis Aggressor 2.3 rear tire

I ride this bike 90% of the time vs my full suspension Yeti SB95 on my trails here in SoCal!










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## jpaa (Oct 2, 2014)

Trek Stache 7


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

I bought a Transition TransAM 29er when it first came out in 2013 and I told myself I'd never sell it. This season I picked up a Chromag Surface as my go to hardtail so my TransAM was collecting dust and just didn't want to get rid of it. I wanted a project so I decided to strip it, repaint it and build a do all "adventure" bike. As you can see, the paint was stubborn and just didn't come off even after trying a few different chemical strippers.

I considered taking it to a powder coated but the closest one is an 90 min. away. I then took some sand paper to it to clean it up and decided to go with the beat up/worn/"petina" look. After sanding it was many coats of clear primer and clear Rustoleum I think it looks damn good. As for a build I wanted a bike that could ride singletrack but also explore Vermont's class IV roads, dirt roads and something to ride with my young son around local bike paths. It's kind of an odd build as most parts I just had hanging around. Oh and those goofy pedals aren't staying.

Frame: Transition TransAM 29
Fork: Carver Trail 490 Carbon
Wheels: Stans Flow EX, Hope hubs
Tires: Vee Rubber V12, 29 x 1.95
Seatpost: Race Face Ride
Stem: Race Face Ride 70mm
Saddle: Origin 8 Uno
Bars: Race Face Atlas flat
Brakes: Avid BB7, 160 mm rotors 
Cranks: Race Face Aeffect, 32t ring
Cassette: Sunrace 11-32
Rear Derailleur: SRAM Rival 
Shifter: SRAM GX

Partially stripped and sanded before the clear coat:



















Hmmm I guess this will work:

















q=










This bike rips around and loves to go fast. I may do a drop bar due to the cramped cockpit. Otherwise, this franken flat bar gravel 29er came out okay.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn_dewd (Jan 28, 2016)

My new HTLT


----------



## maxxis88 (Aug 24, 2017)

Top Fuel 8 
Converted to 1x10 raceface narrow wide

Maxxis high roller II front and back


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 25, 2017)

XXL 2018 fuel ex8


----------



## splash13 (Apr 24, 2013)

2014 Breezer Supercell Expert. All stock.


----------



## robtre (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

Full moon fever.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

alexbn921 said:


> Full moon fever.
> View attachment 1161202


That view looks familiar. SoCal? Sweet ride!


----------



## almazing (Jul 26, 2017)

My week old 2018 Nukeproof Mega 290 Factory.


----------



## ratonrs (Dec 14, 2016)

Stevens sonora es









Enviado desde mi Aquaris E5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 25, 2017)

almazing said:


> My week old 2018 Nukeproof Mega 290 Factory.


That looks sick.


----------



## Boudreau (Jul 28, 2016)

Fuel EX 9.8


----------



## Romaxy (Jul 5, 2016)

Niner Jet 9 al in 29'er mode.


----------



## pryde1 (May 27, 2013)

2015 SC Tallboyc. built up burly with pike fork, hope wheelset, etc.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## belvedere86 (Feb 28, 2008)

Time to replace the 10YO HT with this beast.

Trek fuel ex 8


----------



## oldergoat (Mar 14, 2007)

*My ride*

Cdale


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

oldergoat said:


> Cdale


Mayham 29er!! Should be done tomorrow!!


----------



## ginty (Mar 30, 2012)

Just bought it a couple hours ago. Trek X-calibur 8.


----------



## Fairbanks007 (Sep 5, 2009)

2011 Stumpjumper FSR Comp. Her name is Squirrel. Why Squirrel? Why not Squirrel? She's fast, fun, playful, likes to hang out in the woods...

Frame, rear triangle, BB and cranks are definitely original. Pretty sure everything else has been upgraded. Really digging the Fox 34 in 140mm.


----------



## daprib (Sep 16, 2017)

My Diamondback Recoil 29er in it's natural habitat :thumbsup:


----------



## timfnz (Aug 7, 2017)

Giant Fathom 29er

2017-10-20_07-10-35 by timfnz, on Flickr

Super good climbing XC ride


----------



## adam_aquino (Oct 17, 2017)

Here's my 2018 Specialized Chisel Expert with a "few" upgrades. ?


----------



## tuenni (Sep 11, 2014)

*Hightower 2018 XXL*








Custom cc build


----------



## endo_alley (May 28, 2013)

Ican P-8 
135mm rear travel, 140mm front travel.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

*Trek Fuel*

Here's a quick pic of my 2017 Trek Fuel EX 9.8 29er that I bought as a demo here in Vancouver just under two weeks ago. Took this when I arrived home as the snow was falling. Nothing was staying on the ground though, but it was fun being out with at least a little of the white stuff coming down. Really enjoying the bike, by the way.

Oh, and its still completely stock. Boring, I know. I wouldn't mind going to a 1x setup similar to what I have on my hardtail.


----------



## grammyx (Jan 3, 2016)

..hi, my new Slash 2018 !!!

Trek SLASH 9.8 29" 2018 - CUSTOM - Grammyx's Bike Check - Vital MTB

























































































































..wheight whitout pedal !
..bye


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## Swampboy (Jun 11, 2004)

*YT Jeffsy AL One 29*


----------



## Matt_82 (Nov 15, 2017)

*Drop bar Felt nine 80*

Just finished (for now) my Drop bar 29er.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Done for the moment. Loved my SS Yelli Screamy, but it was beating me up too bad, so I built a FS version
Canfield Riot raw/green Medium with DVO Topaz, 140mm Pike RCT3:


----------



## BareNecessities (Nov 21, 2012)

Took some new photos of the Talbot last week. I've had it for just over two years now, and love it more than ever.


----------



## 3lakemtb (Nov 24, 2017)

*On One Codeine 29er*

Hi,
my Codeine 29er built from scratch! :thumbsup:


----------



## LovestoRide (Nov 30, 2017)

*Santa Cruz HT LT - Decked OUT!!!!*







Hightower-LT in Wicklow Green

- Fox 36 Factory Fork
- Fox DP X2 Rear Shock Factory Tune
- Shimano XTR Di2 1x11
- Enve M730 wheels
- DT Swiss 240s centerlock hubs
- DT Aerolite Bladed spokes
- SQlab Saddle 611 Ergo Wave Carbon
- Enve Mountain Stem 40mm
- Enve High Rise DH Bar
- Maxxis Minion DHF Tires


----------



## Frontline1985 (Mar 28, 2017)

LovestoRide said:


> View attachment 1170103
> Hightower-LT in Wicklow Green
> 
> - Fox 36 Factory Fork
> ...


In awe right now!!! That's my dream bike. Looks amazing.


----------



## LovestoRide (Nov 30, 2017)

Right on bro! Stoked you like it! Since this image I've added a coil to the rear

Thanks bro


----------



## rockyrainier2004 (Dec 1, 2017)

*2018 Giant Andvanced 29er pro 1*

Here's my 2018 Giant 29er Pro 1.


----------



## trodaq (Jun 11, 2011)

*Ch 11 wfo*


----------



## bim6180 (Sep 7, 2017)

Process 153 AL 29


----------



## 77RRad (Mar 8, 2010)

Just picked this up a few weeks ago!
2018 S-Works Enduro
Enve 40MM stem
Enve Minnaar 2 808mm bars
Canfield Bros flat pedals


----------



## maximo (Nov 2, 2011)

My Ibis Tranny 29er and Kona Honzo Ti 29er SS.


----------



## tantrum007 (May 4, 2017)

maximo said:


> My Ibis Tranny 29er and Kona Honzo Ti 29er SS.


More angles of that sexy Honzo, please.


----------



## bellnghmrider (Jul 26, 2016)

77RRad said:


> Just picked this up a few weeks ago!
> 2018 S-Works Enduro
> Enve 40MM stem
> Enve Minnaar 2 808mm bars
> Canfield Bros flat pedals


Ohhhhhh she's a sexy beast!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

Good to know that you sent that from your iPhone with an app called Tapatalk.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Santa Came early. 2017 Trail Pistol "Pistola"


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^You people and your new bikes ugggh! 

Congrats some nice rides!


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

jcd46 said:


> ^^You people and your new bikes ugggh!
> 
> Congrats some nice rides!


Haha, mine was previously loved. But in excellent condition. Can't wait for this rain and sleet to move out so I can go for a rip!!!


----------



## oloug (Feb 19, 2017)

Some sunset pics


----------



## Joe Handlebar (Apr 12, 2016)

oloug said:


> Some sunset pics


What Surley is that? Great looking rig!


----------



## oloug (Feb 19, 2017)

Joe Handlebar said:


> What Surley is that? Great looking rig!


2017 karate monkey. Super fun to ride


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

oloug said:


> 2017 karate monkey. Super fun to ride


Awesome bike, I have loved mine for 15 years of forever.


----------



## N-K (Feb 13, 2016)

*Octane One Prone 29er*

Here's my hardtail.















Octane One Prone 29er
Suntour Auron RC2 PCS lowered to 130mm
Superstar electro 102poe / trail wheels
Sram NX
Brand-X XL 150mm dropper

Not too expensive but super stable descending and a great climber.


----------



## galipeau (Jun 2, 2016)

First 29er owned. Carbon stumpy










Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## steiger (Dec 10, 2009)

My new 29er!

Cube stereo 29 hpa sl 2017









Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## leecarey212 (Aug 19, 2017)

First ever 29er and love it !!!









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## kustomz (Jan 6, 2004)

New bikes are awesome and 29ers are even better! Have fun :thumbsup:


----------



## selin (Nov 20, 2009)

This Talbot is the sexiest bike of the this thread (at least). Even though, it's color theme, it is not my cup of tea.


----------



## leecarey212 (Aug 19, 2017)

kustomz said:


> New bikes are awesome and 29ers are even better! Have fun


Totally agree 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## marchemobile (Jun 23, 2016)

Sweet sweet ride!!!









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## ken50397 (Mar 23, 2004)

*Trek Stache 9.7*


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

GG Trail Pistol Pistola Setup

AKA-The Dump Truck


----------



## Spearmint (Jan 5, 2018)

KHS Zaca
Trying different tires, from Nevegal 2.3" to Bontrager XR2 2.0". Not sure how wide I can go, but I would like more cushion for the rear.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Giant Anthem X 29*

my back thanks a lot


----------



## 2K18Marlin5 (Jan 15, 2018)

I would post a picture of my 29'er, but the way my post count is setup.....


----------



## Loadnreturn (Aug 20, 2015)

Yes, it is More Better'er.


----------



## SX450 (Feb 7, 2017)

*2017 Trek Slash*

Here's mine before and after with 44 offset fork and new DPX2 for a try, although I'm already thinking the X2 will be going back on soon. Waiting on some Fox stealth decals to finish it off. Can't wait for a ride soon. Weather here sucks at the moment.


----------



## SX450 (Feb 7, 2017)

Lot's of nice rides on here too. Nice job everyone.


----------



## jbadger1977 (Jan 17, 2015)

My Stumpy


----------



## 2K18Marlin5 (Jan 15, 2018)

Lots of good looking bikes in this threads


----------



## slider_phil (Aug 27, 2014)

Been spending time on the hardtail lately. Sometimes it's nice to go back to simplicity.


----------



## rvbiker (May 28, 2017)




----------



## WesleeC (Oct 27, 2013)

.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

GG Smash Ride 2 build with some subs.























































That's right, we are coming for your offshore, slackposted, portly plastic.

\m/


----------



## florihupf (Jan 7, 2018)

*Orbea Rallon M10*

;-)


----------



## SX450 (Feb 7, 2017)

Wow ^^^^ that's nice! If you've ridden it so far, how do you like it climbing and back down? I changed my fork offset to 44 and it's something good for sure. This bike has it all. Let us know...


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

I just want to say I really appreciate all these hard tails equipped with dropper posts.


----------



## lb2 (Mar 1, 2012)

After almost 2 years as a 27.5+, trying it out as a 29er.


----------



## WesleeC (Oct 27, 2013)

The new steed.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

WesleeC said:


> The new steed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice yelly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## florihupf (Jan 7, 2018)

Thanks SX450, I love the Rallon! It is a huge improvement over my ages old 2004 Stumpjumper FSR.

As far as I can tell, it climbs fine even with the shock and fork in open mode and on the way down it has the "autopilot" mode ;-) Point and shoot. The amount of confidence it gives you is almost scary. It for sure pushes my abilities...


----------



## jesse101 (May 23, 2011)

Cannondale Scalpel
Lefty Hybrid Fork 100mm travel
Sram XO brakes
Sram XO Shifter
Sram XO rear derailure
Sun Race 11-42 Cassette 
Shimano XT crank
Oneup 30T chainring
Reynolds carbon wheels
Magura Vyron dropper seatpost (wireless) 150mm
22lbs


----------



## Frontline1985 (Mar 28, 2017)

jesse101 said:


> Cannondale Scalpel
> Lefty Hybrid Fork 100mm travel
> Sram XO brakes
> Sram XO Shifter
> ...


Dang... beautiful!!!!


----------



## jesse101 (May 23, 2011)

Thank you! bike rides great


----------



## jesse101 (May 23, 2011)

Frontline1985 said:


> Dang... beautiful!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## beer_coffee_water (Mar 1, 2011)

WesleeC said:


> The new steed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice choice on the Yelli. It looks like your tires are mounted backwards however. I have heard of some folks doing that with Ardents but it looks like those might be Ikons.


----------



## WesleeC (Oct 27, 2013)

beer_coffee_water said:


> Nice choice on the Yelli. It looks like your tires are mounted backwards however. I have heard of some folks doing that with Ardents but it looks like those might be Ikons.


Good eye. I'm a novice when it comes to wrenching on this thing (learning everyday though) and realized when I finally got my tubeless tires to seal they were backward :| They've been fine though and seem to grip great. Next time will be different.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

^You might notice more skidding when applying the brakes, is all.


----------



## pimenta86 (Oct 28, 2017)

Niner Air 9 1-star, with GX Eagle


----------



## LizInTheSun (Mar 1, 2017)

2016 Trek Procaliber 9.7, My XC race bike. Rockshox Reba front with lockout, rear isospeed decoupler to stop the shatter in the back, sram gx 1×11, shimano xt brakes, bontrager elite wheels and various parts. Stil in the process of making this thing lighter but it still rides great and climbs like a goat!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## pwb7106 (Oct 29, 2008)

*2017 Santa Cruz Tallboy*


----------



## O.S.Rider (Oct 27, 2009)

*Epics*


----------



## daprib (Sep 16, 2017)

*My Recoil 29er*

Best darn lookin DB Recoil if I do say so myself... LOL


----------



## marc927 (May 18, 2012)

Canfield Yelli and Nimble 9


----------



## ccayetano (Feb 28, 2018)

I just got into this and went on my first trail just a couple of weeks ago. This is a Marin Rock Springs 1.


----------



## thisisbenji (Nov 13, 2010)

I made a few small tweaks to my 2016 Fuel Ex 8, mostly to get the fit dialed in. I'm still loving this bike.

2016 Fuel Ex 8


----------



## Jude20VT (May 31, 2012)

2013 Trek Superfly SL Elite


----------



## cleanneon98 (Jul 12, 2014)

My new 2018 TREK FUEL EX 9.8 29er Project One


----------



## Goinslow (Mar 26, 2018)

New guy here from central Texas. Just bought this 2018 Trek X-Caliber 8. I've been on a bike for a plethora of years and this is my newest purchase.


----------



## blue_biker (Sep 7, 2008)

2017 Canfield Riot





































Sorry for terrible pics. Better to come.


----------



## Jumba (Mar 27, 2018)

New Member here, happy to have found this place!
Here's my 29er, 2016 Specialized Rockhopper comp. It got stolen 3 weeks after I bought it, and I got it back 3 weeks after it was stolen. We were meant to be  Remained Stock since 2016 until this year. Just put a 45mm stem on and just got a dropper post ordered, waiting for it to arrive.


----------



## Lynkss (Jan 18, 2018)

Hi there,

Here is my brand new Spark 930 2018 XL (waited for ages for this size!!).
I switched the group set from a 2x11 shimano xt to a Sram EAGLE GX 12 speed group with a sunrace cassette.

Haven't ridden it yet but can't wait !


----------



## jrbiddy (Apr 1, 2018)

2015 Charge Cooker 2 XL frame


----------



## toccard66 (Mar 13, 2018)

This is my Cannondale SL2 29er converted into a 1x. Can’t wait to hit the trails!


----------



## tcc13 (Mar 25, 2012)

toccard66 said:


> This is my Cannondale SL2 29er converted into a 1x. Can't wait to hit the trails!


Nice ride toccard66. What kind of cassette is that?


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

toccard66 said:


> This is my Cannondale SL2 29er converted into a 1x. Can't wait to hit the trails!


Nice, my first real bike was an SL3 26" Great bike, enjoy!


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

'17 Nukeproof Scout 290...









'We'll all make it to the top... Some of us, might not make it to the bottom'


----------



## merwin.delacruz (Apr 21, 2018)

My Lynskey Pro29 Titanium in full XX1 set up..Love it!


----------



## toccard66 (Mar 13, 2018)

There are some nice beasts on this wall!


----------



## toccard66 (Mar 13, 2018)

tcc13 said:


> Nice ride toccard66. What kind of cassette is that?


It's a Garbaruk 11 speed 11-50. Bit pricey but works a charm!


----------



## Dave Ferris (Nov 16, 2010)

*Potts 29er*

Been awhile since I posted. I just snapped some iPhone shots of the Potts after a ride in the Verdugos this morning. Nothing has really changed on the bike after 3.5 years, except still love it ! They're FB hosted, sorry.

https://scontent-sjc3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=9924a070372275e4b61c9e7e464777ec&oe=5B968989

https://scontent-sjc3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=60eba2991747d8158d3e3c5b6666b7e0&oe=5B6B451C

https://scontent-sjc3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=5b97e7457bfa335babeeb2ba2c3ac5cf&oe=5B62BDF8


----------



## sissypants (Sep 7, 2016)

21lb full-suspension 29er. Using Pro-Mance M9007 frame. Amazing ride! Full review here:

http://forums.mtbr.com/29er-bikes/21lb-fs-29er-build-pro-mance-m9007-1076993.html


----------



## sims87 (Jan 27, 2018)

2018 rocky mountain instinct


----------



## twodragunns (Oct 8, 2015)

*2015 Specialized Enduro Elite*


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

On One Inbred with ti truss fork.
AKA the Frankenbred.


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

Nordest Bardino
Just waiting on her dropper post, but just could not wait to ride her.


----------



## karim275 (May 29, 2018)

*Diamondback*

My humble 2015 Diamondback Overdrive Comp. Mostly sat in garage for 2 years...just recently started riding. RaceFace riser bars, DMR platform pedals, KMC chain, LizardSkinz grips...more upgrades to come.


----------



## MAGAIVER (May 8, 2012)

This bike started it`s life as a stock 2013 Kona Kahuna, now many years later the only thing left from the stock build is the frame.

I absolutely love the way this bike rides.

2013 Kahuna frame
Niner RDO Fork, Stem and Seatpost
Niner flat carbon handlebar
XT M8000 drivetrain with a 30t Absoluteblack oval chainring
Ergon SMR3 Pro Carbon saddle
Vzan Enduro rims (38mm wide) laced to a Session Six Monkeys rear Hub and a MOB front hub.
Continental X King 2.4 tires.


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

*2009 Salsa El Mariachi with Alfine-June 2018*


----------



## Busche89 (Oct 11, 2016)

*2014 Rocky Mountain Soul 29 "Recce" edition*

https://rs58.pbsrc.com/albums/g258/Kyle_Meighen/20180415_155707_zpshttsqltm.jpg?w=480&h=480&fit=clip

Custom built bike. Rockshox Recon Gold RL, 1x 10 slx drivetrain. Parts from Blackspire, Crankbrothers, Fulcrum, Shimano, Blackburn, DT Swiss, Stan's, Selle Italia, Sunrace, Lizardskins, Pro, WTB, KMC.


----------



## NHMB (Aug 28, 2013)

View attachment 1202940
View attachment 1202941
View attachment 1202942
View attachment 1202943
View attachment 1202944
View attachment 1202945
View attachment 1202946


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^Nice!

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## SykkelSoft (Nov 13, 2014)

*My Merida Big Nine Team*

2018 Merida Big Nine Team


----------



## vivalamonkey (Jun 16, 2018)

2018 Scott Spark 940.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## ussprinceton2004 (Apr 9, 2007)




----------



## OnePlus (Feb 16, 2018)

I have 2 29ers, both hardtails. Both are custom-built with Open One+ frames.

First one has a dropper with knobbier tires for trail use @ 20.6 lbs









Second one is 1 lb lighter with fast rolling tires for XC @ 19.5 lbs


----------



## ccayetano (Feb 28, 2018)

Yeti SB4.5









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## tantrum007 (May 4, 2017)

2019 stumpy


----------



## bigbiker (Sep 3, 2010)

2009 GT Peace 9r Multi


----------



## Dr_Ryan (Apr 20, 2009)

*My RDO*

Here is my Niner 2015 RIP9 RDO, with New Project321 quiet custom wheelset with Flow MK3 rims. Cromag 780 handlebar, SLX/XT drive train, SQlabs saddle and grips.


----------



## bugly64 (May 6, 2008)

*2013 Santa Cruz Tallboy LTc*


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

My 18 Giant Fathom 2 29er


----------



## boots (Aug 15, 2008)

My '14 Intense Carbine 29









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shamis (Apr 12, 2015)

2018 Transition Sentinel Carbon X01 with SC 30mm Reserve/I9 Wheelset and SC 800mm 35 bars. Definitely "Engineered to Party"

Plows through all and climbs easy enough to make me very happy.


----------



## Dagonger (Dec 8, 2011)

2017 Yeti sb45c- frame up build.
140mm Pike with Luftkappe
Monarch Plus Debonair- Vorsprung tractive tuned
Sb55c stock wheels
203/180mm ice tech rotors
XTR Trail brakes
170mm XO1 cranks
Custom decals by Stikrd.com










Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## hey_poolboy (Jul 16, 2012)

Brand new race rig. Santa Cruz Blur.









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## newportl (Apr 20, 2010)

Very nice. That looks suspiciously like some STL MO trail...


----------



## bhom920 (Jul 28, 2018)

Just started MTB this season. Bought slightly used 2017 DB recoil comp large frame and did some minor upgrades to it. Converted to 1x9, installed lighter Truvative crankset, pedals, Epixon 120mm front fork, shorter stem, 740mm carbon bars, and Continental Mountain King Black chili 29x2.4F and 29x2.2R. Went from 36lbs down to 32lbs. So far I've spent $840 including the bike and I think everything is finally dialed in the way i want it. Here's some pics next to my friend's Release 3


----------



## eusta (Jul 30, 2018)

*Trek Fuel EX 9.7*

Back into Mountain Biking and Just purchased Trek Fuel EX 9.7 29.


----------



## UPSed (Dec 26, 2010)

My '17 Niner Jet 9 RDO.


----------



## Jii (Dec 29, 2004)

2019 RM Instinct C70 (xl) with some upgrades.

























WHAT.A.BIKE.


----------



## SethGecko (Aug 14, 2018)

'18 Santa Cruz Hightower CC X01


----------



## Broads72 (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Molle (Oct 4, 2017)

*My custom painted TREK SLASH 2018*









Specs:

Frame: TREK SLASH 9.7
Fork: Rockshox Lyrik RC2 160mm
Shock: EXT STORIA
Drivetrain: SRAM GX Eagle
Wheels: Fastop custom with Hope Pro 4 hubs
Brakes: Hope Tech 3 V4


----------



## Transwave (Oct 7, 2007)

Steel, fully rigid 29er with large volume xc tires - a lovely combo.








'








Had this bike since 2007 and it feels just as good today as it did back then. Perhaps I will keep it for another decade..


----------



## protsi (Dec 21, 2010)

Few years and still love it Run like a dream. 
Gx drivetrain 
Hayes brakes with floating disk
Reba 100 29er with lock
Monarch 
Dropper. RS
Carbon stylus crank
Wheels arch with 330 hubs
Fsa carbon handlebars
Titus rockstar frame





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## protsi (Dec 21, 2010)

protsi said:


> Few years and still love it Run like a dream.
> Gx drivetrain
> Hayes brakes with floating disk
> Reba 100 29er with lock
> ...












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

Jamis









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## GrowlingCyclist (Aug 3, 2018)

First MTB I've owned for over 20 Years. Really enjoying something different than road riding.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

I just finished building up my 2018 Octane One Prone 29!

I bought the frame from Chain Reaction Cycles last week and went to town on her. I installed a 2018 Fox 34 Factory fork, XT drivetrain, XT brakes, PNW Components Rainier IR dropper and Hope wheels. I am changing out the bar and stem for PNW Components gear. I needed a shorter stem anyways.

I am waiting for my cable guides to show up so I can finish up the dropper installation.


----------



## sissypants (Sep 7, 2016)

Built up this singlespeed from the <$250 Tideace frame on Aliexpress and Fox Factory 27.5 Float 32 fork.









It's been a fantastic build for kicking around on the trails whenever I feel like it, as I mostly ride gravel. It cost me about $1500 and it's rock solid and weighs just 17 lbs.

I ordered a bunch of frames back when they were ridiculously cheap, so plenty more craigslist builds are on the to-do list.

One thing I would not do again is use a chain tensioner. Chain slap sucks.


----------



## Dagonger (Dec 8, 2011)

Custom frame up build-29.6.lbs all in

Yeti 2017 sb45LR, Turq size XL
Invisaframe
2017 Pike 150mm-Vorsprung Luftkappe
Monarch debonair plus - vorsprung Tractive tuned
Dtswiss xm481 30mm rims dtswiss 350 hubs w 54T (stock sb55c wheels).
Maxxis DHF 2.5WT/Aggressor 2.3 exo
Icetech 203/180mm
Xtr 9020 Trail brakes
Xtr 11sp shifter
Xt 11-46 
Sram xo1 11sp chain
Enduro bearings pf92 to bb30 BB
Sram eagle xo1 170mm cranks w/32t
Xt trail pedals
Yeti 780 carbon bar
Renthal 50mm apex stwm
Chris King Turq headset
Fox 150mm transfer w/wolftooth remote
Ergon smc3 saddle
Ergon GA2 grips
Custom designed by me stikrd.com decal pkg (fork,shock,downtube, crankskin)










Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## deucecoupe (Dec 3, 2007)

Frame is 2015 rc 900 premium


----------



## 98 special (Apr 10, 2011)

2016 Fuel EX 8
Upgraded to XT shifters, brake and 2.6 Maxxis tires.


----------



## Mr Bread (Apr 6, 2005)

*2015 Specialized Enduro Expert*


----------



## speedcrash (Aug 23, 2018)

*2018 Following MB*









Just Built
2018 Following MB
120mm Rockshox Debonair Delux RC3
140mm Fox 34 Factory
GX Eagle Groupset
Raceface Turbine Cranks, 32T Ring and BB
Hope Stem
Deity Mohawk Bar
XT Brakes and Rotors
Hope Boost Hubs with Raceface Arc 30 Rims
Fox Transfer 130 Dropper
Deity Knuckleduster Grips
Wolf Tooth Components Dropper Remote
Maxxis DHR and DHF


----------



## SuperUltraKel (Sep 18, 2018)

*Depaula PRS 2.9*

Depaula PRS 2.9 carbon frame
Rockshox Reba RLT
Stan's ZTR Crest wheelset
Maxxis Ikon 2.3 rear & Ardent 2.4 front (not in photo), both tubeless
Thomson Elite stem (not in photo)
Enve carbon flatbar
Sram Level TLM brake levers with XO calipers
Sram XO 10 speed shifter
Sram XO 10 speed rear derailleur
Sram X-Dome 11-36 cassette
E Thirteen TRS DM crankset and Bottom Bracket
Crankbrothers Candy SL pedals
Thomson Elite Setback seatpost (not in photo)
Race Face Aeffect saddle


----------



## Mr Bread (Apr 6, 2005)

*2019 Stumpjumper Evo 29 23*

Stock frame, fork, shock, cranks, post. Havoc 30 bar and stem, xo11 drivetrain, Reynolds tr309s wheels.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Sorry she is everywhere! 

2012 Kona Unit









Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eisteufel95 (Sep 21, 2018)

*Spark 950*

One of my two XC weapons (Scale and Spark)


----------



## aforestfan (Jun 30, 2009)

Great looking bike, can I ask you what colour is the bottom half of the bike, im looking at P1 also & thinking of pacific (Colour) for the bottom half


----------



## Phoenix864 (Oct 14, 2017)

Got some quick photos of the Riot after a post-ride clean.


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

Mr Bread said:


> Stock frame, fork, shock, cranks, post. Havoc 30 bar and stem, xo11 drivetrain, Reynolds tr309s wheels.
> 
> View attachment 1217202


how do you like her?


----------



## Rad Kal (Aug 30, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iludez8 (Sep 24, 2018)

My first full suspension bike.


----------



## slider_phil (Aug 27, 2014)

Nice and dusty after a 6hr team race, Cotic Solaris MK3.


----------



## protsi (Dec 21, 2010)

slider_phil said:


> Nice and dusty after a 6hr team race, Cotic Solaris MK3.


Nice rig. Really low stem. Uff

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slider_phil (Aug 27, 2014)

protsi said:


> Nice rig. Really low stem. Uff
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers! Yeah it's definitely low. The frame is designed around a 100mm fork but I've gone and upped it to 120mm, so the lowered stem brings the stack height back into wack.


----------



## protsi (Dec 21, 2010)

slider_phil said:


> Cheers! Yeah it's definitely low. The frame is designed around a 100mm fork but I've gone and upped it to 120mm, so the lowered stem brings the stack height back into wack.


Sound good. Interesting Never try or even think about it something new every day .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow4eva (Jul 11, 2017)

Here's my brand new Polygon Siskiu N9! Everything is still stock except for the pedals. I have a raceface nexl sl crankset and bb waiting for installation, after which my next upgrade will be the wheelset.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iludez8 (Sep 24, 2018)

I redid the paint on my anthem.


----------



## protsi (Dec 21, 2010)

iludez8 said:


> I redid the paint on my anthem.


Nice job. And nice rig. Enjoy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## play time (Aug 26, 2018)

After demoing the new Pivot Trail 429, Evil The Following MB, SB 4.5, Ibis Ripley LS, Hightower, SJ, etc, I ordered the new Trance Pro "0" 29er... Its that good! It climbs, pedals, and descends like a 130 mm travel bike with newer geometry. Giant hit a home run with this bike.


----------



## marchemobile (Jun 23, 2016)

play time said:


> View attachment 1218550
> 
> 
> After demoing the new Pivot Trail 429, Evil The Following MB, SB 4.5, Ibis Ripley LS, Hightower, SJ, etc, I ordered the new Trance Pro "0" 29er... Its that good! It climbs, pedals, and descends like a 130 mm travel bike with newer geometry. Giant hit a home run with this bike.


Beautiful man!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

How you all get your bike to stand up without a stand? :-D
Here's my new-to-me Stumpy, first bicycle in 25 years or so.

So far, it's the only thing that will keep me off my motorcycles (but no way in giving those up)









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## protsi (Dec 21, 2010)

JimF777 said:


> How you all get your bike to stand up without a stand? :-D
> Here's my new-to-me Stumpy, first bicycle in 25 years or so.
> 
> So far, it's the only thing that will keep me off my motorcycles (but no way in giving those up)
> ...


That's a good question mmmm. I don't know either. But that's a nice rig. Enjoy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## protsi (Dec 21, 2010)

marchemobile said:


> Beautiful man!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Agree. Nice rig.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow4eva (Jul 11, 2017)

JimF777 said:


> How you all get your bike to stand up without a stand? :-D
> Here's my new-to-me Stumpy, first bicycle in 25 years or so.
> 
> So far, it's the only thing that will keep me off my motorcycles (but no way in giving those up)
> ...


Get a thicker twig and use it to prop the bike either from the bb cup or spindle spacer (depending on your crank), or the underside of your chain stay.
Take a photo and submit to GMBN as well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

Transwave said:


> Steel, fully rigid 29er with large volume xc tires - a lovely combo.
> 
> View attachment 1212889
> 
> ...


Very nice! I wish I still had my MCR. Rode the snot out of it for 5 years before it finally had enough and cracked.


----------



## Rbendt (May 8, 2018)

Here's my baby. Canfield Riot with Push Industries coils front and back, full Deity build, and We are one carbon wheels with Onyx hubs:thumbsup:


----------



## Shredmonkey (Jan 24, 2013)

2019 Stumpjumper EVO 29.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kdm4lyf (Nov 29, 2010)

*2019 Trek Marlin 6*

No real mods yet. Just changed grips and that's it for now.


----------



## asunder (May 22, 2008)

1x 50t. Yeah baby!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Barbie Lin said:


> hello, someone need carbon bike rims? low price from factory.good quality
> mail:[email protected]


I've reported both of your posts! Stop spamming!


----------



## Kyle201 (Jun 24, 2011)

My first fully.... formerly hardtail 26er 4 lyfe..


----------



## Uwibami (Apr 26, 2017)

*My new 29er*


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^nice!

I have some brown Chromag grips that would look sweet on that bike.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Thought I'd share an update photo of my bike. I added Stan's Flow/Bitex hubs to the bike and Cushcore!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

In all her glory ^^










Details:
2017 Nukeproof Scout 290
29x2.6 Gripton Butcher
29x2.35 Wild AM
29" Stans Flow Ex
DT Swiss rear hub
**tubeless**
140mm X-Fusion Trace
Enduro-guard mud guard
FSA HS
785mm Fatboy Funn handle bar
50mm Kore stem
Eastern lock on grips
M615 brakes w/ 180mm rotors
150mm Giant dropper
WTB saddle (creaks like a mofo)
170mm Zee crank set
XT Trail clipless pedals
30t AB oval chainring
11-42 SLX cassette 11 spd
Sram 11 spd chain

'Born to ride!'


----------



## t0-ster (Feb 8, 2016)

My spirit animal.

More pictures and words here: https://stridsland.com/portfolio/singular-swift/


----------



## Paganiproductions (Aug 7, 2018)

My current 29er bikes


----------



## Tension (Oct 24, 2018)

That's my 29" bike , since 2014








And that's one will be my 29" next 2019 








I'm waiting for Suspension fork and boost wheells .....

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## jdaigneault (Oct 18, 2013)

The FB29 loves to fly!


----------



## Bouyo (Sep 2, 2018)

Just put my new (to me) 2011 Waltworks SS to bed! There's literally no good space other than on my guest bed atm, anyway the cats seem to like it 

A few details of the build;
Onyx SS rear hub (game changer)
DT350 front hub w/ thru bolt
King 19t / 32t XT cranks
Arch Mk3/ Ardent Race

This bike is a peach!


----------



## Dr_Ryan (Apr 20, 2009)

*recent update*

updated to NX Eagle. Also changed the color scheme to blue and orange it is crazy what some updated fork decals will accomplish


----------



## (R)AdelaideXC (Aug 30, 2018)

*scalpel si carbon 4*


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

Fresh Ibis Ripmo build with parts from my tallboy.


----------



## danglingmanhood (Sep 16, 2005)

My 2019 Rocky Mountain Instinct BC


----------



## itsmeAlex_B (Sep 9, 2018)

2017 Haro Double Peak Comp 29er... debating on getting some black or green Race Face Chester flats for it. the green might go good with the green grips. not sure though.


----------



## protsi (Dec 21, 2010)

itsmeAlex_B said:


> 2017 Haro Double Peak Comp 29er... debating on getting some black or green Race Face Chester flats for it. the green might go good with the green grips. not sure though.
> 
> View attachment 1224054
> View attachment 1224055
> View attachment 1224056


It's matter of taste. I believe green looks good.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwxvii (Jun 29, 2010)

Or you can just go with black pedal in case you need to change grips later.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## itsmeAlex_B (Sep 9, 2018)

protsi said:


> It's matter of taste. I believe green looks good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





kwxvii said:


> Or you can just go with black pedal in case you need to change grips later.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


i actually went with the green ones. i was reading around and came up on a post from someone talking about the amazon product FOOKER flats that are identical to chesters and i went with those in green. ill give it a try and i don't like them ill get black one later on.


----------



## sleestak (Feb 12, 2008)

2017 Scott Spark 940









Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Bouyo said:


> View attachment 1222118
> View attachment 1222119
> View attachment 1222120
> 
> ...


What a sweet ride, great find! I have two of those tapered Walt forks... one on a KM and other on my Coconino. So smooth.


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

Lubs the color combo! Awesome!


alexbn921 said:


> Fresh Ibis Ripmo build with parts from my tallboy.
> View attachment 1223540
> View attachment 1223541
> View attachment 1223542
> View attachment 1223543


Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

I got another 29er to share! I think I'm addicted to 29ers. This is my Transition Sentinel next to my Octane One. My buddy rode my hardtail while I ran my Sentinel the other day.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bike_futurist (Nov 12, 2018)

hi all,

my bird am9


----------



## Sachem6 (Apr 30, 2008)

*2018 Marin Rift Zone3*

Custom build Rift Zone3


----------



## Tension (Oct 24, 2018)

My Bardino's









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## canyoneagle (Sep 27, 2007)

NOS 2013 Jamis Dragon frame, built up with components from a BD closeout - last gen XT/XTR, with new XT 4-pots. Went 1x with a Wolftooth 30T & guard. - great riding bike!
Jones bar is my fave.


----------



## Borges21 (Mar 2, 2013)

Cannondale f-si carbon 3









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## velofrog (Nov 28, 2018)

My last two, the Tranny and the Black Sheep, plus my latest, the EPO :thumbsup:


----------



## demonbydesign (Sep 6, 2008)

South Jersey trail rides on my 2010 SS rigid SE Stout with a few mods here and there.


----------



## mtn_dewd (Jan 28, 2016)

just picked up this game changer.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Here are my 29'ers:

Steel








Carbon








Aluminum








Titanium


----------



## Shadow4eva (Jul 11, 2017)

sgltrak said:


> Here are my 29'ers:
> 
> Steel
> View attachment 1227243
> ...


Wow, you really love hardtails!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## protsi (Dec 21, 2010)

This are my rigs. 







hartail and my full suspension when is need it









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## protsi (Dec 21, 2010)

protsi said:


> This are my rigs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A better pick Image-1.jpg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnsins (Dec 11, 2018)

My 2018 rockhopper

Prob the weakest bike in the forums lol but it's all I got for now









Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

My Eriksen made the email blast 29er Forum pic today! I built the bike in April 2007, brand new and took the pic when it was done.









Rebuilt last year with 3x11 XTR, Magura 1893 brakes, Bontrager Duster TLR rims, and a Maverick DUC32 fork.

Just rode it yesterday in the Salida Mountain Trail Arkansas Hills trail system!


----------



## Bottomed Out (Apr 27, 2018)

My switchblade at Placitas (New Mexico).


----------



## Borges21 (Mar 2, 2013)

New Year New Toy 
BMC Agonist 02









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## semmiho (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm building a new hillclimb/xcm race bike on an old Canyon carbon hardtail frame for 2019 and I'm just working on finding budget tuning possibilities to save more weight. 
I'm searching for lighter tires now and I already have a set of Trickstuff Piccola brakes that I will install soon (OK, this was not a budget one...) and maybe a few more tweaks will come.








Parts (g):
Frame	Grand Canyon CF SL 2016	1,187
Headset	Cane Creek 40 AER tuned	72
Fork	Niner RDO 29 (maxle tuned)	600
Headset spacer	5mm + 1x10mm carbon, Look	6
Rear Shifter	Shimano XTR	102
Rear Derailleur	Deore XTR 9000 Sh+ GS	223
Front Wheel	Acros XC carbon 29"	1,295
Rear Wheel	Acros XC carbon 29"	
Front Brake	Magura MT8	196
Rear Brake	Magura MT8	206
Front disc	KCNC Razor 160mm	72
Rear disc	KCNC Razor 160mm	73
Front Brake adapter	tape	1
Cog	XX1 / XG1195 10-42t	264
Bottom Bracket	SRAM GXP PressFit	91
Cranks	Sram XX1 Quarq Dzero eagle	518
Front chainring	absoluteBlack oval 30t	42
Stem	PRC 90mm/17°-	101
Handlebar	PRC flat 720mm	134
Grips	Ritchey superlogic	15
Quick release	X-12	50
Seatpost	PRC 30.9 400mm	187
Seatpost clamp	PRC carbon	12
Saddle	Selle Italia SLR kit carbonio	134
Front tire	Maxxis Ikon 3C Exo TR 2.2	650
Rear tire	Maxxis Aspen 3C Exo 2.1	632
Tubeless rim strip -	17
chain	KMC 11s SL	260
tire sealant	Stan's sealant 2x70 ml	140
chainstay protector	riesel design chainstay	3
WITHOUT PEDALS: 7136
Pedals	Xpedo M Force Ti 8	215
Bottle cage #1:	Topeak carbon	21
OVERALL: 7,519 (real measurement is 7.62 kg / 16.8 pounds)


----------



## capulina (Jan 1, 2019)

That's my bmc TE02, I build it from a ebay frame. I love the lightweight just 9.5 kg about 20.9 pounds.









Enviado desde mi moto x4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Polygon Siskiu N8...

160mm travel Enduro 29er









'Born to ride!'


----------



## gwendarod (Sep 13, 2016)

*Orbea rallon 2019*


----------



## Shadow4eva (Jul 11, 2017)

gwendarod said:


> View attachment 1232350


Is that an Orbea Rallon?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gwendarod (Sep 13, 2016)

yes


----------



## Shadow4eva (Jul 11, 2017)

gwendarod said:


> yes


Cool, that's a sweet bike btw!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gwendarod (Sep 13, 2016)

gwendarod said:


> yes


I have not used it yet, I received it for my birthday two days after Christmas and since then I have not had the opportunity to use it. I hope next week end.


----------



## daprib (Sep 16, 2017)

*Pick your poison 2017 DB Recoil or 2017 Niner RIP 9*

*160mm enduro beast*:thumbsup:







.
.
*Or a 120/100mm trail shredder*


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

I tried to build it up light with ibis 935/i9 torch wheels, DVO sapphire, x01 drivetrain (with GX cassette). Closest I could get was 29 lbs. Oh well, it's still lighter than my enduro.


----------



## jmoore981 (Jan 7, 2019)

2018 Canyon Exceed


----------



## Zonic Man (Dec 19, 2003)

So Good! Love this alchemy!


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Mine is a Niner*

Emd9


----------



## wconcretej (Jun 27, 2013)

my 2013 Chiner now plastidipped!!


----------



## mbogosia (Aug 2, 2004)

Fresh off the FedEx truck. A 2018 Monocog.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^nice! Love the gunwall tires!


----------



## mbogosia (Aug 2, 2004)

jcd46 said:


> ^^nice! Love the gunwall tires!


Thanks Man! I'm excited about this bike which is funny because it's not really anything special but for some reason it excited me. Haha

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

mbogosia said:


> Thanks Man! I'm excited about this bike which is funny because it's not really anything special but for some reason it excited me. Haha
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


That's all that matters. There is a thread in the SS forum, where you can show it off as well.

I went gum-wall on my Kona as well.


----------



## mbogosia (Aug 2, 2004)

jcd46 said:


> That's all that matters. There is a thread in the SS forum, where you can show it off as well.
> 
> I went gum-wall on my Kona as well.


Very nice!!!!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow4eva (Jul 11, 2017)

Shadow4eva said:


> Here's my brand new Polygon Siskiu N9! Everything is still stock except for the pedals. I have a raceface nexl sl crankset and bb waiting for installation, after which my next upgrade will be the wheelset.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's my Siskiu N9 after collecting from the LBS after some recent upgrades. I've swapped to a Wolftooth headset, OneUp dropper, and DMR Vault pedals.
The Deity Holeshot bar, Sensus Lite grips, RaceFace Turbine R stem and Fabric Scoop saddle were installed previously when I did minor upgrades from separate purchases.
The green OneUp pedals were from my previous bike which I have since sold off with those pedals, and used Crank Brothers Stamp 7 Danny Mac edition ones before switching to the DMRs for aesthetics.
My wheelset is in preparation, Onyx hubs in Fluorescent Orange lacing to DT Swiss EX511 rims, Wheelsmith DB14 spokes and brass nipples. The shop is waiting for the hubs to arrive as I ordered the centerlock variant in an uncommon colour which they do not stock.

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

Playing with adding some simple highlights. New inexpensive dropper post should be here day after tomorrow








Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Did someone say Polygon!?

Here's my N8....










'Born to ride!'


----------



## 05stroker (Aug 15, 2017)

big_slacker said:


> I tried to build it up light with ibis 935/i9 torch wheels, DVO sapphire, x01 drivetrain (with GX cassette). Closest I could get was 29 lbs. Oh well, it's still lighter than my enduro.


Such a fun trail! Nice ride too 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 05stroker (Aug 15, 2017)

My Fezzari La Sal Peak.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxy87 (Aug 4, 2016)

My 29er Racebike


----------



## mbogosia (Aug 2, 2004)

Put some Bontrager XR4 Expert 2.4's on my new Monocog today.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## BikerViper (Jan 24, 2019)

Shadow4eva said:


> Here's my Siskiu N9 after collecting from the LBS after some recent upgrades. I've swapped to a Wolftooth headset, OneUp dropper, and DMR Vault pedals.
> The Deity Holeshot bar, Sensus Lite grips, RaceFace Turbine R stem and Fabric Scoop saddle were installed previously when I did minor upgrades from separate purchases.
> The green OneUp pedals were from my previous bike which I have since sold off with those pedals, and used Crank Brothers Stamp 7 Danny Mac edition ones before switching to the DMRs for aesthetics.
> My wheelset is in preparation, Onyx hubs in Fluorescent Orange lacing to DT Swiss EX511 rims, Wheelsmith DB14 spokes and brass nipples. The shop is waiting for the hubs to arrive as I ordered the centerlock variant in an uncommon colour which they do not stock.
> ...


Wow, i really like that color scheme :thumbsup: Trying get something else to my E Mountainbike in another Camou style look. Wondering how this would look on a random city Ebike, huh? Would be a nice one


----------



## wab1234 (Jun 24, 2015)

Just got this Chromag Rootdown in their shadow colour. My first ride was amazing and I was instantly comfortable on the bike. Complaint, fun to flick in the corners and very capable when the trail gets steep and rowdy. XX1 drivetrain, Wolftooth camo stainless chainring, 160mm RS Lyrik RC, Chromag Trailmaster LTD saddle, and a One-Up 170mm dropper post. This bike shows that it's North Shore norm and bred! 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CougarSlayer (Aug 31, 2015)

Some more Monocog love! All my other 9ers are on 27.5 fats currently so they don't count....


----------



## carlyleonel658 (Jan 30, 2019)

Got the Trek Wahoo MTB


----------



## CougarSlayer (Aug 31, 2015)

wab1234 said:


> Just got this Chromag Rootdown in their shadow colour. My first ride was amazing and I was instantly comfortable on the bike. Complaint, fun to flick in the corners and very capable when the trail gets steep and rowdy. XX1 drivetrain, Wolftooth camo stainless chainring, 160mm RS Lyrik RC, Chromag Trailmaster LTD saddle, and a One-Up 170mm dropper post. This bike shows that it's North Shore norm and bred!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sexy!


----------



## CougarSlayer (Aug 31, 2015)

Nimble 9 in Chrome -- the fastest color you can get from the brothers


----------



## CougarSlayer (Aug 31, 2015)

sgltrak said:


> Here are my 29'ers:
> 
> Steel
> View attachment 1227243
> ...


Did we just become best friends?


----------



## loop2kil (Apr 22, 2016)

Evil Following


----------



## Dagonger (Dec 8, 2011)

My 2 custom Yeti 29ers..









Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## j944 (Feb 24, 2006)

*Lynskey MT 29*

17 MT29. XTR. Ritchey carbon Vantage wheels.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Polygon Siskiu N8...

Pretty much dialled to how I want it ^^









'Born to ride!'


----------



## BSO RIDER (Jan 8, 2019)

Hyper hydroform


----------



## Ben21800 (Feb 6, 2019)

*Radon Jealous carbon frame 7.0*

After 3 decades on steel, aloy and carbon 26ers, here is my first 29er: size medium, weights around 10 kgs. She's wonderful to ride!

What I've added or changed :

-foam grips to replace the ergon

-endura chain protector

-Spe bottlecages

-san marco caimano seat

-shorter stem (35 mm)

-XTR pedals

-reverb stealth 125 seatpost

-crud mudguards

What I intend to change when I'm richer : wheels for carbon rims.


----------



## BoCO Jon (Jan 29, 2019)

*New bike day...*

New whip for my first go at Leadville - Scott Spark RC 900 SL. Right at 22 lbs for an XL, truly a dream bike...


----------



## popsjr (Aug 20, 2018)

*Latest 29ER MOTOBECANE FANTOM DS COMP (2018)*


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

My third 29er, 2019 Rocky Mountain Instinct A50 BC Edition.


----------



## Ross1200 (Mar 27, 2014)

My new 29er.

Pipedream Moxie frame

Running 33x20

29x2.6 front

29x2.4 rear

Both on i35 rims

160mm (needs dropping to 150) pikes

Boost spacing front and back









Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pelon (Dec 7, 2004)

*GT Peace 9R*

Is a great ride I have a buttload of miles on mine and love it!


----------



## bhom920 (Jul 28, 2018)

Just purchased this for the new season. It's a barely used 2015 db Mason FS. Decided it was a good upgrade from the 2017 db recoil comp I had based on the components it has. Managed to sell the stock recoil and buy this for a difference of $230. Swapped my bars, stem, Continentals, pedals, and converted it to a 1x10. Went from a hefty 36lbs to 33lbs. Anyone know why these were never popular? Was is the weight or because it was a 29er in a early era? Looking forward to riding it for my second season.


----------



## cameden (Aug 28, 2013)

My new Specialized Enduro Elite

upgrades include:
WTB Trail Boss 2.6 rear tire and WTB Vigilante 2.6 front tire set up with Muc Off tubeless valves and sealant.
Diety Knuckleduster grips and Diety Speedtrap AM saddle. 
Mucky Nuts front fender.
Bontrager RL bottle cage.


----------



## Dagonger (Dec 8, 2011)

Custom build sb150 to with my sb45c









Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## sissypants (Sep 7, 2016)

TanTan FM-299B. Threw several different forks and wheelsets on this frame over the course of the season. What a versatile beast, like any good hardtail!

Planning a long-term review thread towards the end of the month.


----------



## stoltlama (Jul 20, 2018)

2017 Slash 9.8, MRP Ribbon, XX1 Eagle, Stans Bravo Pro wheels, Hope tech brakes +++


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

sissypants said:


> View attachment 1241043
> 
> 
> View attachment 1241044
> ...


Looks awesome. I'm looking forward to your review

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## ElTroy (Mar 25, 2014)

2013 Trek X-Caliber, hoping to add a full suspension to the family soon









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

The weapon ^^









'Born to ride!'


----------



## Shadow4eva (Jul 11, 2017)

My wheels are finally done, here's my N9 in its latest incarnation!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ElTroy (Mar 25, 2014)

My X Cal just got a sister today









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kustomz (Jan 6, 2004)

Bike envy


----------



## Boulder Waffles (Nov 26, 2014)

2015 Trek Fuel Ex 8 29r
35mil Bintrager Line Pro bars and stem
Reynolds Carbons i28mm w/ i9's
XX1 32t carbon cranx 170mm
XTR cassette and chain.
Stock XT Derailleur 
Couple other goodies.
Like a dream.


----------



## niconj (Mar 17, 2019)

Next update will be a DVO Jade Coil Shock. Other than that I don't have anything planned yet to make this bike "better".

















Frame and Forks 
- Frame: Santa Cruz Hightower CC LT 2018
- Forks: Formula Selva 160mm (orange CTS, 2 Neopos)
- Rear Shox: Fox DPX2 (biggest spacer)

Wheels 
- Front hub: DT Swiss 350
- Rear hub: I9 Hydra 
- Front rim: DT EX511 29''
- Rear rim: DT EX471 29''
- Spokes front: Sapim Sapim D-Light/Laser
- Spokes rear: Sapim D-Light/Laser 
- Rim tape: DT Swiss
- Tires: 2018 Baron Projekt 2.4 tubeless front/ 2018 Der Kaiser Projekt 2.4 tubeless rear

Brakes 
- Front brake: Trickstuff Direttissima, Trickstuff UL rotor 203mm
- Rear brake: Trickstuff Direttissima, Trickstuff UL rotor 203mm

Drivetrain 
- Cranks: Shimano XTR 9120
- Front Chainring: Absolute Black oval 28T
- 74 Designz Tacco Bash

Groupset: XTR M9100

Seating 
- Saddle: Ergon SME3 
- Seatpost: Bikeyoke Revive 185mm
- Seat Clamp: Cruel Components

Steering 
- Headset: Hope 
- Stem: Intend Grace EN
- Grips: Ergon
- Handlebars: Hope Carbon

Pedals: DMR Vault

Weight: heavy


----------



## Steel29er (Jul 1, 2008)

Yesterday's ride on the Black Cat
Super windy Saturday at the Jersey Shore so I sought the shelter of the woods.


----------



## 218traverse (May 21, 2015)

*Fatbike 29er Conversion*


29er for the summer, or until I switch back to fatbike wheels on days I feel like riding them. The Bluto fork feels a little overbuilt for 29x2.25 tires but it rides really well! Motobecane Boris NX with a few changes. Awesome bike and rides really well in both 26x4 and 29er configuration.


----------



## Kruc1fix (Dec 1, 2018)

*2013 Marin Muirwoods
Rigid Trail Bike

*​​Seat Post, Stem, Handle Bar, Pedals​*Ritchey Logic 
PNW Components Pine (27.2 Dropper)*
Bearings​*Chris King Precision Components 
(Removed Governors / Rubber Seals)
*Grips and Saddle​*Ergon (GP5)
SQ Lab (411)
Brooks (B17 Special)
*Brakes​*Shimano Deore XT (M8000) Front
Shimano Deore (M615) Rear
*Tires & Forks
​*Wilderness Trail Bikes (Cruz 2.0)
**Mountain Racing Products (Rocksolid)
*Hoops​*RaceFace (Arc 27)
*Drivetrain
​*Shimano Saint Crankset
Gusset Duplex Chain Guide (BB -> ISCG Adapter)
Shimano Zee Shifter/Derailleur
**Shimano (11-28)**
Jagwire 
*Fenders​*Mudhugger Long Front
Planet Bike Rear*

_45 PSI
29.5 lbs
71 Degree Head tube angle
Full Build Photos coming soon

_​


----------



## Kruc1fix (Dec 1, 2018)

Shadow4eva said:


> Here's my brand new Polygon Siskiu N9! Everything is still stock except for the pedals. I have a raceface nexl sl crankset and bb waiting for installation, after which my next upgrade will be the wheelset.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The wheel base and lines on this are so sleek and dare i say aggressive
650b with that stance is what makes a bike look like a ripper, what kind of wheels are you gonna have fun with?


----------



## Shadow4eva (Jul 11, 2017)

Kruc1fix said:


> The wheel base and lines on this are so sleek and dare i say aggressive
> 650b with that stance is what makes a bike look like a ripper, what kind of wheels are you gonna have fun with?


DT Swiss EX511 rims laced to Onyx hubs with wheelsmith spokes, I actually posted updated pics a few weeks ago.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JB450 (Mar 31, 2019)

First time on a 29er, straight from 26".

Pov-pack (NX build) 2018 Smuggler. Only mods so far are the Ergon Fats and extra long pedal pins.


----------



## sissypants (Sep 7, 2016)

18.5 lbs, $3000 when built from new parts, consumer-direct frame straight from the factory.

Long-term review thread here.


----------



## ma67cpe (Apr 1, 2019)

My pride and joy is my 2019 fezzari abajo peak

nothing added so far except oval chainring and esi grips

just running the x-fusion mcqueen front fork and x-fusion 02 pro rl rear shock with a x-fusion dropper post as well. more mods will come soon enough


----------



## cameden (Aug 28, 2013)

My new Specialized Enduro Elite 29er
highlights:

Carbon Frame, aluminum rear triangle 
Öhlins RXF 36 air fork 
RockShock Monarch Plus RCT3
Deity 35mm Carbon bars, Knuckleduster grips Speedtrap Saddle 
SRAM Code R brakes 
WTB Vigilante 2.6 Trailboss 2.6 tires

the #edurosaurus


----------



## sissypants (Sep 7, 2016)

My downcountry Light Carbon FS937 22.5lb ~$3500 build. 120mm travel up front (Fox Float 34 SC) and 115mm in the rear (165x40 Fox DPS). Long and slack geo, 66-degree HTA and ~480mm reach on my 20.5" ride.

I'll be writing a full review next week after I get a little riding in just like I did last year for my Pro-Mance M7007.


----------



## Cannosseur (Mar 24, 2019)

*New Cannondale Scalpel Si Carbon 4*

My new Cannondale Scapel Si 4 Carbon with Lefty Ocho.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## cohenfive (Jan 12, 2004)

Just delivered a couple of hours ago! Replacing my Evil Following which I liked...couldn't pass this up. 2019 s works stumpy (regular travel)....


----------



## Miller64 (Apr 6, 2019)

*SPCycle Chinese 29er build*

SPCycle chinese 29er XC racer for my son (number 423). Pretty much Deore XT 10 speed parts as need to be cheap bombproof replaceables but bespoke build DTSwiss wheelset. 
XR361 (28 hole) with 350 hubs and Sapim Lasers as can be used for cyclocross racing in the Winter.


----------



## Barch88 (Apr 22, 2019)

http://imgur.com/6kVbCKx


----------



## 4runn (Nov 30, 2018)

2019 Kona Honzo ST


----------



## everyonesgrudge (Dec 23, 2016)

*Chameleon 29er*

I swapped out the 27.5+ wheels for 29ers and I love them. Build is an XTR/XT build with a helm coil fork.


----------



## Pedro_1 (Apr 15, 2019)

My bike.

Is an XC aloy frame.


----------



## Kyle201 (Jun 24, 2011)

My first full sus, and first non-26er. Pretty stoked on it.

Nukeproof Mega 290


----------



## niconj (Mar 17, 2019)

Just a placeholder for the Megatower that will come eventually. Full XTR12 Speed, Trickstuff Direttissima, I9 Hydra Hubs, Formula Selva, Bikeyoke Revive, Intend stem with Santa Cruz Carbon bars.

20190430_183807 by niconj, auf Flickr

20190430_212412 by niconj, auf Flickr


----------



## joefrenchdavis (Apr 28, 2019)

My 2019 Top Fuel 9.8


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

I've so been waiting to be able to post another one here.

Just got it home (I think I've posted this enough today) :-D








Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jammertime (Aug 14, 2014)

This should be fun. Big Dumb Smash Bike.


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## samu.k (Aug 9, 2017)

Back to Black
Whyte s150crs XL.
Nothing special, but it feel's good.
Fun and nimble.









Lähetetty minun Pixel laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## ¡Wick! (Jan 21, 2019)

*18 rh*

Getting the kids out while waiting for the woods to dry up.


----------



## Ortziomenaka (May 23, 2019)

Top fuel AXS

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## Sinfonian76 (May 25, 2019)

MyMotobecane DS Fantom 29er sport


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*my bike is an Anthem*

Giant for giant people


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

2014 Orbea Occam and 2019 Santa Cruz Hightower CS


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

Alone


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

The Hightower


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## mtbboy1993 (Apr 6, 2015)

current configuration. but I will strip it down and build a new bike some day.

complaints:
too flexy for me, way too short for me.
bad cable routing.
want more engagement in rear hub eventually.
E13 dropper don't have adjustable travel, and has a lot of play.
bobs too much

so far I have been satisfied with most of the components.
I got reviews on most of the components on my site.

album: https://flic.kr/s/aHsmu5wHt5
Specs: https://kit.com/mtbboy1993/2018-upgraded-2014-trek-fuel-ex-7-black-lime-green


----------



## ZIPPYZOOM (Nov 26, 2005)

Moots Mooto X RSL









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Sinfonian76 (May 25, 2019)

I'm having a hard time posting a pic. Any advice?


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

Sinfonian76 said:


> I'm having a hard time posting a pic. Any advice?


Select the "Go Andvanced" button to post then follow the directions in this post. https://forums.mtbr.com/site-feedba...edding-tools-bb-code-950735.html#post11796697

There is a size limit to the photos that you can upload so if it is too big you will need to resize them first.


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

Don't think I ever posted my latest..

Untitled by Greg Fisicaro, on Flickr


----------



## Sinfonian76 (May 25, 2019)

Finally got a pic uploaded! Just upgraded to a Suntour Epixon and DNM rear shock. The ride is definitely lighter and I love the remote lockout!


----------



## Shadow4eva (Jul 11, 2017)

I'm now a proud owner of a 2019 Specialized S-Works Enduro!


----------



## Shadow4eva (Jul 11, 2017)

Sinfonian76 said:


> I'm having a hard time posting a pic. Any advice?


Use tapatalk and post from your phone, much easier.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

Some bikes just look better dirty


----------



## UPSed (Dec 26, 2010)

My '17 Niner Jet 9 RDO.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## sbvx67 (Mar 9, 2014)

My Carver. What a blast this thing is to ride.










And my Pivot.


----------



## maximo (Nov 2, 2011)

My Yeti 4.5 with 120 fork and my Ibis DV9.


----------



## mtb_phd (Jun 28, 2017)

Photo...and a review! https://mtbphd.com/2019/07/03/2019-giant-trance-29er-long-term-review/


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

YYYYYYYYYYYeeeeeeeeeeeeeHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaa!!

Well after 6yrs on my hardtail 29er I finally built me a full squish short travel 29er!!







Came home with this^^^







3 Weeks later, Time to RIDE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

Burt4x4 said:


> YYYYYYYYYYYeeeeeeeeeeeeeHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaa!!
> 
> Well after 6yrs on my hardtail 29er I finally built me a full squish short travel 29er!!
> View attachment 1266277
> ...


Love the frame color. Congrats


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Maiden ride!! So awesome!


----------



## basharteg (Jul 9, 2005)

*My Norco Optic C3*


----------



## dc40 (Oct 4, 2013)

Alchemy Arktos ST


----------



## Trhuster (Jun 8, 2018)

Orbea Oiz M10 TR 2020 Myo.


----------



## Sickmak90 (May 27, 2012)

2018 Trek Fuel EX 9.7


----------



## Ray Lee (Aug 17, 2007)

*My new Intense*

My new XL Intense Primer just before it gets dirty on the maiden voyage.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

^ Nice!

Mine, Sniper XC, have about 50km on it now, likin g it a lot so far. Although still have to get used to the handling







View attachment 1269725


----------



## kevodabomb (Aug 21, 2019)

2018 Jeffsy AL Comp 29

My first full squish bike. Last bike was a 2016 Giant Talon 4.

Felt like buying something I could grow into, without having to worry about upgrading/updating for a while.


----------



## Papanowel (May 30, 2015)

My new Shand Tam (expedition bike):


----------



## Vadim0791 (Apr 15, 2012)

2011 fire eye flame










Riot, Pantom and Prime









Banshee Phantom'15 L










Canfield brothers Riot'15 L










Banshee Prime'19 XL


----------



## Blu Falcon (Apr 26, 2008)

2019 Devinci Troy


----------



## rodgeman (Mar 26, 2019)

*2020 Trek Marlin 6*


----------



## JT1 (Feb 10, 2017)

2019 Giant Trance Advanced Pro 2.


----------



## Konnan101 (Mar 28, 2008)

2011 surly karate monkey. Recently upgraded with sram gx 11x, with a sunrace 11-46t cassette, Stan's ztr arch rims and maxxis rekon tubeless tires (2.4" front 2.25" rear). Very happy with how it is riding. I may consider a new front fork with some travel in the near future though. Kind of tired of getting beat up on the downhills.


----------



## Phillbo (Apr 7, 2004)

Nothing special.....


----------



## tony92231 (Oct 13, 2015)

*YT Jeffsey AL 29er*

Upgraded the forks after bottom pic


----------



## Pedal to the Metal (Sep 5, 2019)

New wheels....

https://photos.app.goo.gl/jDpesqmgF5ww7GzT9

Sent from my SM-S367VL using ****************android_app_mtbr


----------



## 9-18 Fast (Sep 30, 2006)




----------



## uncleslam (Sep 5, 2019)

Just picked it up yesterday. 2020 Specialized Fuse Comp L in Gloss Dove Grey.


----------



## PWOOYNP (Sep 7, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## knoxroxmtb (Sep 6, 2019)

Just picked her up Friday. Rode both Saturday and Sunday and now traveling for work. Can't wait to get back on this weekend.


----------



## Ortziomenaka (May 23, 2019)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Outhouse (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## AlexTrekbek (May 6, 2019)

2019 X-Cal8. Now with modifications.


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

Loving this bike.


----------



## Iyamdman (Jul 23, 2019)

*2019 Giant Advance Pro 29 - 2 with some mods*

Here is some photos of my Red Rocket - 2019 Giant Advance Pro 29 - 2 with some mods.


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

Through the years, bikes have come and gone from my stable. My Karate Monkey, however, will always be. It always has it's place and it never get's old. Miles of smiles on this ride! To me, there is nothing sexier than a simple steel, rigid bike.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

I got sick of always buying hyped, new technology. I went back to basics and got fitter as a result:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

Beautiful Seven!


----------



## johnnyrmxd (Nov 23, 2014)

*Scott Scale 900 Elite 2019*

Hi!

Here is mine Scott Scale 900 Elite 2019. Typical entry level XC carbon hardtail. Very pedalling efficient, if not very light (11,95 kg) thanks to the heavy cheap compound wire tyres with tubes. I have changed seatpost collar cause I do not like QRs. Besides stock one was black, and a green one fits much better with the rest of the bike. Originally bike was 12,1 kg, but I dropped 150g by installing Stylo Carbon crankset instead of stock NX. I could feel bending of the original NX crankset. Now the whole bike is fairly efficient, but not too uncomfortable. Previous Scales (before Boost models) were quite a tooth rattling machines.


----------



## johnnyrmxd (Nov 23, 2014)

Where are bamboo and magnesium???😁


----------



## loop2kil (Apr 22, 2016)

Evil Following v1


----------



## johnnyrmxd (Nov 23, 2014)

Nice colours. Is that a female bike?


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

johnnyrmxd said:


> Nice colours. Is that a female bike?



If not, hope he's not offended

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tristan Wolf (Oct 21, 2019)

Recently grabbed this sweet ride (Scott Scale 900 Elite 2019) and getting ready to unleash my inner upgrade beast









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gregg K (Jan 12, 2004)

*Sb-100*

Absolutely loving this bike. 22.3 lbs. I9's, Trickstuff brakes, Eewings, AXS. Mortgaged my soul to pay for it. And I9 don't make a hub for the RS-1, so I designed and built an axle for it. Took a couple of tries, and now I know why. Had to offset the wheel 0.060 inches off center.


----------



## zonoskar (Jan 22, 2004)

A friend of mine cobbled this one together for me. (project12 Cycleworks)



















More info: https://www.velozine.nl/2019/11/02/velove-dennis-project12 (it's in Dutch, but you can see pictures and try google translate )


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

2016 Santa Cruz Hightower CC "XE" build, fork travel increase to 160mm. Still relevant in 2019 and just rips:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexTrekbek (May 6, 2019)

loop2kil said:


> Evil Following v1


Demoed an Evil and loved it so much, I bought a frame to build it over the winter. 

2019 Evil Wreckoning in Fallout Green:


----------



## Crazy 8s (Oct 12, 2019)

My awesome 29er/700c/road/hybrid/gravel/MTB!

A Schwinn Santis frame. The bike had a nice frame and it fits me right, but basically all the components were really lame..except for the hydraulic brakes. The brakes are great...everything else, not so much. I am planning on ditching the frame too someday soon. Basically bought it to ride and then build it into a nicer bike as I can afford it.

I have upgraded almost everything on the bike to make it nice to ride to work on and maybe try to ride on some trails here in Arizona. 120mm air fork, carbon handlebars, removed the front derailleur/shifter, new rear wheel with freehub for a 11-42t cassette (not in picture here), and put some 700x32 gravel tires on for the commute on the awful Phoenix roads. Downtown Phoenix roads are horrible...awful...the only thing worse are the drivers who drive their cars badly on them. I put about 25 miles a day on it!


----------



## A. Rider (Jul 25, 2017)

The skull formed in the tree trunk sap matches the bike's head tube badge. Kewl.


----------



## mtbnachos (Feb 1, 2007)

*Canfield Brothers Nimble 9*

Wheelset: Spinergy Xcylone
Fork: Vassago ODIS


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

new studded tires

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SIDEWINDER_THAI (Aug 1, 2016)

GT 29er With -35 Stem


----------



## GimliGlider (Nov 26, 2019)

*Alchemy Arktos 29*

My new ride.


----------



## stumphumper92 (Apr 26, 2019)

sweet ride!


----------



## }{yBr!D^ (May 23, 2019)

Ibis DV9 (Main bike with ton's pf upgrades since purchase, a blast to ride)
Orbea Loki 
Niner Air 9 building as a gravel grinder (work in progress)


----------



## Mostyn (Sep 9, 2013)

Al Jolson sang about it - in Dixie Melody 'Mammy Mine way down upon that Mason Dixon Line". Rockabye ! love that song. Nice Bike BTW.


----------



## Codeman (Jul 8, 2015)

*2018 Orbea Alma*

I've had it it for about 7 months now and I'm loving it. Awesome XC bike for all the massive climbing here in Ecuador.


----------



## mtbboy1993 (Apr 6, 2015)

Flickr Album: https://flic.kr/s/aHsmJErnsU
parts list https://kit.co/mtbboy1993/nicolai-geometron-g1-large-mk1


----------



## macduff (Sep 4, 2012)

Having been a bit of a cumudgen over my years mtbing tending to stick with a bike (and wheelsize) for a long time , decade or more in some instances I suddenly found I had an urge for a Ti 29er hardtail after over 15yrs of full suss bikes, latest one a 5years owned HD3 Mojo. So pondered a frame only option but seeing that a ready to roll bike was available for minimal spend over the bare frame I ended up with a Sonder Signal TI SX spec bike. Yup the groupset is cheap and heavy but it will be update/upgraded when bits wear out or are broken. 
Mods were fitting of a dropper seatpost OneUp V2 150 , a 28th oval chainring (needed for my local climbs/aging lungs) and an unexpected RD update to an NX spec one as I inadvertently busted the SX one when the cogs meshed with the large cog in the cassette (seems my Sram knowledge on suitable RD B-screw adjustment was lacking) and snapped it off at the pivot bolt. 
The SX kit is mostly plastic and I suspect any rough trail use will break it if it contacts something on a ride, luckliy the shifter cassette & crank are functional if probably a bit on the heavy side. Wheels are Sonders own brand and tyres are 2.6 WTBs which have gripped the local claggy trails well suprisingly. Loving the way it climbs and its not bad on the descents either with oem Recon RL fork holding up well to a local black(ish) run.


----------



## light0bike (Jun 15, 2013)

*Trek Marlin 6*

Pretty basic mountain bike that i ride year round back in October

https://photos.app.goo.gl/pJsHYtTmCtU3Usmp6


----------



## AlexTrekbek (May 6, 2019)

Still building. About to get some I9 Enduro S wheels but can't decide between the Torch or Hydra hubs (LBS offering $300 discount for Torches). Also have a set of Hope Tech 3 E4 F/R brakesets en route.


----------



## Eugene Snigirev (Sep 8, 2013)

Chinese American Eagle Flow


----------



## BeginnerToWhistler (Jan 11, 2020)

My Trek Marlin 5 on during my first ride after doing my first "upgrades" and, therefore, the first work I'd ever done tooling on a bike - changed pedals to bigger flats, went down to a 40mm stem, and changed to a 780mm bar. Oh, and replaced a bent rear derailleur.


----------



## mike_of_earth (Aug 1, 2016)

Finished my first full build just a few weeks ago. First geared and first full suspension rig, so it's like learning to ride all over again.

Chris King headset and BB.
Hayes Dominion 4 brakes / rotors.
MRP ribbon coil 150
Pic shows RF cinch cranks. Those have been swapped for white industries cranks and chainring.
Shimano XT 12spd shifter and derailleur / xtr cassette
Fox dropper
Paul components dropper trigger

Wheels built by mikesee
Derby carbon rims
Onyx hubs
Berd spokes

I highly recommend doing a complete build to anyone considering it. I've learned so much, and it's a very rewarding experience.









Sent from my Sony Xperia 1 using Tapatalk


----------



## GF79 (Jan 8, 2020)

Gary fisher superfly 100. Its allmost retro but still love it 

At the moment running with:
Ztr crest with mitas kratos and scylla tires (tubeless offcourse)
sram xo 2x10
rotor cranks
avid elixir cr carbon
RS sid 
Fizik tundra braided
bontrager xxx/rxl seatpost/handlebars
esi super chunky grips


----------



## caRpetbomBer (Jul 13, 2013)




----------



## NatusEstInSuht (Nov 24, 2019)

*2011 Niner EMD 9 (Eat My Dust)*

Here's my Niner EMD 9 as she looks now, but I'm soon about to perform some surgery.

I'll be removing the Deore XT M780 drivetrain, bar the crank arms and bottom bracket, and replacing it with Box One's 11-speed 1X groupset.

Also going are the narrow handlebars, aluminum stem, seat post and saddle - all to be replaced with some carbon bits. I've also ordered a rigid carbon fork for the times when I don't want any suspension.


----------



## protsi (Dec 21, 2010)

mu full suspension rig. And my 19 pound hard tail. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperUltraKel (Sep 18, 2018)

Heres my Salsa Deadwood (Shredwood) after new brake lines and shorter cranks installed.


----------



## gidva (Jul 24, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elcaro1101 (Sep 1, 2011)

New to me, El Mar Ti. 29er









XTR shifters/drivetrain
Magura MT Trail SL brakes w/Hope rotors
Enve/240s/Sapim wheels
Thomson post/stem/Ti bar
Chris King HS/BB
Fox Factory 34 FiT4 120mm
RocketV Ti saddle
GORE ride-on cables
Maxxis 2.5/2.3


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

View attachment 1318467

2019 Polygon Siskiu N8

Upgrades from stock:

-170mm Fox Factory 36 Grip 2 fork

-203mm front brake rotor

-800mm Giant Contact handlebar

-Spank 50mm stem

-Sintered brake pads

-2.5 WTB Vigilante Light casing High grip front tire

-XT/SLX/Sunrace 1x11 drivetrain

-Bashguard

-150mm Giant Contact dropper

-28t Oval Chainring (will be Swapping out for 30t AB Oval soon)

- Spank wheels w/ DT-Swiss hubs

-2.4 Minion DHRII EXO, 3C, Maxxterra rear tire

It's basically a new bike!!

NB, some of the parts removed have made their way on to other steeds e.g. 160mm Yari reduced to 140mm and now on AM HT 29er.

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_Edger (Aug 12, 2016)

2020 YT Jeffsy CF Pro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caRpetbomBer (Jul 13, 2013)

Dartmoor Primal 29


----------



## HemisNHarleys (Apr 22, 2020)

First new bike in a long time. Can't wait to hit some trails again!


----------



## semperguzzi (Apr 19, 2020)

Bought a Polygon Diablo 29er. New to the forum. Put about 30 miles on it so far. Mostly fire roads. I'd like to give it the single-track treatment this weekend. Located in So Cal.









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## TravelTNarrow Trail (Apr 25, 2020)

NoBrakes! said:


> Post Pictures of your 29er.
> Now is the time to flaunt your beast
> :thumbsup:


Agree, in this crazy time in the world it's a nice escape to see what everyone is riding.


----------



## TravelTNarrow Trail (Apr 25, 2020)

*2020 Ibis Ripmo v.2*

Here is what I got... Bike #2 first, just got her a couple weeks ago!


----------



## TravelTNarrow Trail (Apr 25, 2020)

Bike #3, 2020 Santa Cruz Hightower v.2 -


__
http://instagr.am/p/B-7mq2sJ8S2/


----------



## TravelTNarrow Trail (Apr 25, 2020)

__
http://instagr.am/p/B-5icTPJ7VC/


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

29er AM HT 














Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## norbertriedi (Apr 26, 2020)

*Bold Linkin Trail Classic 29"*








Bold Linkin Trail Classic 29"


----------



## ceberle (Feb 20, 2016)

Yeti SB5+ 29er


----------



## PNW MTB (Apr 17, 2020)

norbertriedi said:


> Bold Linkin Trail Classic 29"


Now there's a MTB in it's proper element. BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## norbertriedi (Apr 26, 2020)

Thank you, I appreciate! Yes, it's a benefit to ride a mountainbike if one lives in the swiss alps. ;-)


----------



## SuperUltraKel (Sep 18, 2018)

Here's my Salsa Deadwood out on the old 96 Olympics trails near Atlanta


----------



## tgriesel (Oct 18, 2005)

*Just finished total overhaul of my Jones*

Stripped, cleaned and reassembled in SS mode. Jeff built this one for me many moons ago. Boone Ti chainring and cog; Avid Ultimate levers, Ti H-bars, CK hubs.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

eurospek said:


> Anyone looking to sell their XL frame? I'm looking to get back on a hardtail this spring.












Finally on a Canfield Nimble9 after lusting for one for so long. I've been riding on the 2012 Kona Honzo for a few years when it came out and it was a shredder, then caught the Full Suspension bug and transferred over stuff to a 140mm Kona Satori frame and barely rode it lol. Finally sold it this season and found the last version of the pre-boost frames in the color I wanted. Took a few months to find as I really did not want to buy into any new standards yet, especially boost fork and wheelset.

So here is my back to basics build: 2016 Nimble9 XL frame 142x12, 140mm Fox Float 34 RLC, 150mm Rockshox Reverb, Sun Ringle Charger Expert wheelset, 2.4/2.25 Maxxis Ardents, Shimano Saint 1x9, 203/180 Shimano XT 785 brakes, and full Chromag finishing kit. Basically everything from my Honzo is here, besides the new and longer Stealth Reverb.

Can't wait to start shredding this season on the new build, aesthetically looks so good, and I hope it rides even better.


----------



## speedygz (May 12, 2020)

Unashamedly bought specifically for the brand name. First one, that got stolen within 6 months














Still got this one 6 years later. Will never sell. Got hit by a 4wd on it, busted hip & now contain quite a few Titanium bolts, plates & screws, she's still going strong.


----------



## arturdebski (May 30, 2020)

TREK FUEL EX8 XT 2020









Wysłane z mojego SM-A530F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## 63BlacKnight619 (Jun 9, 2020)

*Giant stance 2 29er*


----------



## santacruzmtb84 (Jun 9, 2020)

*Santa Cruz Tall boy 29"*


----------



## santacruzmtb84 (Jun 9, 2020)

Nice!


----------



## tipk99 (May 24, 2020)

*Kona Hei Hei*

Just got back into MTBing after many years off... Picked up a Kona Hei Hei to replace my 12 year old bike... Loving it so far (just need to adjust my technique to today's geometry - I'm amazed how different it is!)


----------



## bhom920 (Jul 28, 2018)

Heres my new Cube Stereo 150 C62


----------



## Brian Grimes (Feb 8, 2015)

My brand spanking new Kona Kahuna 2020!


----------



## ronnyoutlaw (May 20, 2014)

Specialized Chisel Comp 2019 with tubeless Vittoria Mezcal 2.35, Dmr Deathgrips, Dmr V12 pedals, and a couple of mud guards.


----------



## jdodge37 (Jun 15, 2020)

2019 Kona mahuna


----------



## PNW MTB (Apr 17, 2020)

My new YT Jeffsy









My Stumpjumper will be relegated to second fiddle


----------



## dkharris111 (Sep 20, 2011)

*Kid and I lapping Lake Junaluska*


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

Sentinel v2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigdaddy1974 (Oct 2, 2017)

My new toy. 2019 Trek X Caliber 9. Purple One Up flats and a SDG Bel Air Fuel incoming.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Athol (Jul 10, 2020)

*Salsa Mamasita 29*










I'm new to the forum. I have a couple of bikes. My 29r is a Salsa Mamsita with Xt 44/32/22t front and xt 9 spd 11-34t rear and Fox F29 RLC forks.

Athol


----------



## reapster (Jun 23, 2020)

Hi, new to the forum. Just picked up this rocket. 2020 Specialized Epic Hardtail. Just took it out for a quick 5 mile maiden voyage tonight. Climbs great!


----------



## waz0wski (Mar 23, 2012)

2020 RM Growler 40 - much slacker & nicer than my G29 w/ slicks - mtbr review thread


----------



## unicorn_violence (Jan 30, 2017)

2020 Raaw Madonna V2


----------



## girabyt3 (Aug 16, 2020)

*New forum member*

Hey guys!! New member from Perú here!!  Been cycling since child and my bikes have always been mtb's . Here's my current one I bought almost a month ago . 2020 Goliat Sierra Full Suspension 29er
















FYI: Goliat is a Peruvian bike brand known for being incredibly strong and durable (come to Peru and you will see 30+ years old Goliats still riding strong). Mine is part of the mtb lineup that includes the hardtail "Colca" model, both base-basic 

Thinking about upgrading her too!!  The frame is steel (but the bike overall weights 33lbs-15 kg) so I sense with a 1by or 2by conversion it will shed 2lbs-1kg out . All the project will be on my yt channel 

I would love to know your opinions, is it worth upgrading??


----------



## ghetto (Apr 11, 2013)

girabyt3 said:


> I would love to know your opinions, is it worth upgrading??


It is if you love it.

And if you change to another frame in the future you can move the parts too, usually.


----------



## jrktms5 (Oct 2, 2019)

*New as of 3 days ago - first ride today*

Hopefully, you get to see this pic,
Manitou Mezzer Pro enduro fork,
Saint brakes
GX drive
BA-30 rims w stong spokes
9point8 dropper - fall line otw


----------



## Sketchy1 (Jul 24, 2020)

*Marlin 6*

No sweet jumps or pegs on it yet.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

A Mountain Bikers, bike... 









Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sickmak90 (May 27, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BluePitch (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## JumpSitter (Aug 21, 2020)

*Jeffsy Base*



http://imgur.com/YjJzdhP


----------



## ReignMaster (Aug 30, 2020)

Picked up this today , loving it !


----------



## Dr_Ryan (Apr 20, 2009)

*2020 Alchemy Arktos 29 ST*

2020 Alchemy Arktos 29 ST, 140mm Fox 36 Grip 2, Fox DPX2 rear shock, DT Swiss M1700 wheels, Sram XO drive train, X-fusion Manic Dropper, Teravail Ehline 2.5 tires, Raceface Turbine R Bar and Stem.


----------



## JoeBurly (Sep 11, 2020)

*First MTB*

Hey guys, I just got my first MTB a Specialized RockHopper EXpert 29er and getting into the sport with my son since they canceled his football season.


----------



## Denny1616 (Apr 17, 2019)

*First MTB*

Congratulations Joe. The Rockhopper is Nice bike to start with. I also got a 2019 Specialized Rockhopper Expert, I changed the tires tubeless, and is it a grand ride.
cheers


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

My Ripmo in summer mode (WAO Insider, Dissector 2.4/Rekon 2.4


----------



## Bikeworks (Sep 10, 2020)

My new Epic Comp!


----------



## PorkRoll (Sep 17, 2020)

Long time listener, first time caller. This is when I got it this spring. Just now starting to get back at it after breaking my collarbone on a road bike in July.


----------



## rapsac (Sep 26, 2004)




----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray Lee (Aug 17, 2007)

*Privateer 161*

First real ride on my size P4 Privateer 161 at Spring Mountain Pa. Its the old Launch Bike park trails so you have to pedal up now that the lifts are closed.


----------



## tuxbailey (Jul 18, 2014)

*BH Lynx 4.829*

Bought a new old stock frame and rear shock set up from eBay. Just finished building it up last night. This is my first FS bike as well as first carbon bike.

Going to get a dropper as well as a direct mount chain guide.


----------



## Blu Falcon (Apr 26, 2008)

*Alchemy Arktos ST X01 build spec*


----------



## cale399 (Oct 18, 2008)

*2021 Neuron*

Cant wait to ride her


----------



## Alex-Fusion30 (Nov 6, 2020)

semperguzzi said:


> Bought a Polygon Diablo 29er. New to the forum. Put about 30 miles on it so far. Mostly fire roads. I'd like to give it the single-track treatment this weekend. Located in So Cal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Did you order it from BikesOnline.com?


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Added another of these to the stable a couple of weeks ago to see if this size fits better. The other one is a bit on the small side.


----------



## yopper77 (Oct 20, 2020)

*2020 Santa Cruz Highball*

Picked up one of these during the head of covid for $2k and have been riding the life out of it. Put on 2.4" tires on the front and back and it holds up to pretty much everything. Wish I had 120mm at times but the 100mm does the trick.


----------



## FIF (Oct 5, 2018)

*Lamere Dopamine*

Full suspension fat bike in summer mode with 29x2.6 tires, dropper post, hydraulic rear suspension lock-out, and pedals weighing sub 27lbs.


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

*Chameleon 29er*

I got a new Chameleon frame to replace my old 1st gen. SIR9. The SIR9 served me well, both geared and singlespeed, for a decade, but I wanted something with a more modern geometry and a dropper post.

All the parts are used, either swapped from the SIR9 or other stuff I had.

Roval Traverse SL Fattie wheels - converted from non-boost to boost
SRAM XX1 11-speed drivetrain with twist shifter
Fox 34 FIT4 fork (with custom decals)
XT M785 brakes
Reverb dropper
Santa Cruz carbon flat bars


----------



## Shadow4eva (Jul 11, 2017)

Pivot Mach 4 SL, bought in April, just converted to Cannondale's Lefty Ocho fork.
First pic was before conversion, second pic onwards are post-conversion.































Sent from my LIO-N29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Garykid (Jul 14, 2013)

New Sqweeb 130mm 29er. Just got it and love it










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chase2wheels (Oct 16, 2003)

*Yeti ARC*

Digging my Yeti ARC. Cross post from the Yeti forum. With the warm glow of electric sex in the background


----------



## TBro (May 1, 2008)

2021 Commencal TR Race
I've been riding this since July. It's a heavy beast, but climbs incredibly well and will smash anything in it's way on descents. I changed out the Magic Mary up front to
an Assegai, and added Ergon GA2 Fat grips to the stock Commencal bars.


----------



## bigdrowe (Aug 8, 2017)

Here's my new and first 29er. Giant Fathom 2 - stock build so far. Just picked up yesterday. (Stinks how much non VIP compresses the photo)









Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

My Orbea Rallon and Evil Wreckoning v3


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

2020 sentinel v2. Best bike I've ever ridden



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoldFly (Nov 6, 2015)

2021 Norco Optic


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

GoldFly said:


> 2021 Norco Optic
> 
> View attachment 1907182


Your Optic looks sick!


----------



## CaptainA (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## bykemike (May 25, 2019)

New to me, Specialized Epic Carbon comp 29'er, upside down front fork, "Brain" suspension (this may be a headache at some point) pretty light, Sram X0 Eagle 12, hardly used, I've ridden everyday since I picked it up a few days ago. A joy to ride especially compared to some of the sleds I've had in the past.


----------



## Luistkd24 (Dec 24, 2020)

Camber 29 Evo


----------



## bykemike (May 25, 2019)

GoldFly said:


> 2021 Norco Optic
> 
> View attachment 1907182


Which Optic build is that? It has a look and I like the color


----------



## Luistkd24 (Dec 24, 2020)

Optic build ? Sorry what do you mean


----------



## GoldFly (Nov 6, 2015)

bykemike said:


> Which Optic build is that? It has a look and I like the color


It's the 2021 Optic C3 in Orange/Charcoal. Specs on the C3 are so good I saw no reason to choose a higher end build. Every component seems to have been chosen perfectly.

Also, for anyone that hasn't had the chance to dry the new Shimano drivetrain components with Hyperglide... it's awesome. The ability to shift under load is night and day difference from my experience with SRAM stuff. It's reason alone (for me) to choose one build over another comparable one with a SRAM drivetrain.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

GoldFly said:


> Also, for anyone that hasn't had the chance to dry the new Shimano drivetrain components with Hyperglide... it's awesome. The ability to shift under load is night and day difference from my experience with SRAM stuff. It's reason alone (for me) to choose one build over another comparable one with a SRAM drivetrain.


Is this your first Shimano mountain drivetrain? Hyperglide came out in 1989.


----------



## Luistkd24 (Dec 24, 2020)

This is a Specialized 2016 with wireless components camber Evo expert 29


----------



## GoldFly (Nov 6, 2015)

CaptainA said:


> View attachment 1908063


Love the look of that Cannondale... reminds me of the Jeffsy I used to have.


----------



## GoldFly (Nov 6, 2015)

sgltrak said:


> Is this your first Shimano mountain drivetrain? Hyperglide came out in 1989.


Sorry, I misspoke (mistyped), the new Shimano drivetrains are branded "Hyperglide Plus". NEW TECH HYPERGLIDE PLUS

Now that you mention it, this might be my first full Shimano drivetrain. My Jeffsy had Shimano shifters but an e*thirteen cassette.


----------



## girabyt3 (Aug 16, 2020)

Hey guys, I'm new here! Greetings from Lima, Peru!! 👊 Here's my current bike (I posted another one way back but that one got totaled) . From a local brand 😄

Here's my 4-days-old 2020 Jeff Cityzen HT 29er (there's also an FS version but its not worth it since the tail is steel and without a replaceable hanger) 😃... Tourney TZ equipped if you ask, but working well on both on-road and off-road (took it already to the local trails, hence the dirtiness)

Gonna make a budget build out of it 👍


----------



## Sharkfetus (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Prefer the 27.5 but I do spend some time on the 29er.









Sent from my moto g(7) supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Jurgis (Mar 21, 2021)

Corratec iLink Pro SL 120/120 mm.


----------



## BloodyRoots (Feb 2, 2009)

natas1321 said:


> Prefer the 27.5 but I do spend some time on the 29er.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This looks like Austin. I know it's a long shot but for some reason I just know that's Austin.


----------



## Dagonger (Dec 8, 2011)

Custom frame up build Yeti Sb115









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## danglingmanhood (Sep 16, 2005)

Dagonger said:


> Custom frame up build Yeti Sb115
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sick Yeti dude!


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

BloodyRoots said:


> This looks like Austin. I know it's a long shot but for some reason I just know that's Austin.


Pretty close, flat Rock ranch.

Sent from my moto g(7) supra using Tapatalk


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Here's my 2019 Instinct A50 build that started life as a BC edition.


----------



## Sinfonian76 (May 25, 2019)

Motobecane DS Fantom Sport (I custom painted it)


----------



## mtbboy1993 (Apr 6, 2015)

Large Nicolai/Geometron G1

__
https://flic.kr/p/2m3jkoV
Specs:
Frame: GeoMetronG1
Rear Shock: EXT Storia LOK V3 400 Spring
Fork: Fox36 Factory GRIP2Vorsprung Smashpot 170mm
Headset: Chris King Inset 2 black
Handlebar: Race Face Sixc35 Carbon green logo
Stem: Renthal Apex 35 33mm
Grips: Revolution Pro Series34mm green
Hand Guards: Acerbis X-Elite White-Black Hand guards
Brakes: TRP Spyke
Brake Levers: TRP Spyke ML800
Shifters: Archer Components D1x Trail with Micro-Adjust Remote
Rear Derailleur: Shimano Deore RD-M6100-SGS
Chainguide: Absolute BlackOval Guide
Cranks: Race Face Atlas black 175mm, with Cane Creek Preloader
Chainring: Absolute BLACK32t OvalBlack
Bottom Bracket: Chris King ThreadFit 30black, 1 BB spacer, axle spacers
Chain: KMCX11 SL Silver
Cassette: Garbarruk 11-50T Silver
Pedals: Pedaling Innovations Catalyst black
Front Rim: Hope Enduro 29 23mm
Rear Rim: Hope Enduro 29 23mm
Hubs: Hope Technology Pro 4black
Spokes: Sapim Race Black, Sapim Brass nipples
Front Tire: Michelin Wild Enduro Front 2.4 Gum-X-2
Rear Tire: Michelin Wild Enduro Rear 2.4 Magi-X-3
Tyre inserts: Cush Core Pro
Saddle: Fabric Scoop Shallow Race black
Seatpost: Bike Yoke Divine 185mm max travel
Seatpost Clamp: Bike Yoke Squeezy

General Info
Model Year2019
Riding TypeTrail / All-Mountain
Weight 41 lb 3.6 oz (18600 g)


----------



## OldMike (Apr 30, 2020)

First 29er and first new bike for me in over 15yrs. Different, yet still the same


----------



## Garykid (Jul 14, 2013)

Just did a diy custom paint job on my 2014 Pyga OneTen.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

mtbboy1993 said:


> Large Nicolai/Geometron G1
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/2m3jkoV
> ...


Dang mechanical disk brakes on a beast like that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DennisT (Dec 29, 2019)

Just bought my first DH bike. I'm going to try the Whistler bike park this year.


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

My first evr 29'er took delivery of it last week YETI A.R.C.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

pvflyer said:


> View attachment 1938469
> 
> 
> View attachment 1938473
> ...


I never get tired of that Yeti Turquoise. Enjoy it!


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

2020 Ibis Ripley


----------



## TBro (May 1, 2008)

jeffw-13 said:


> 2020 Ibis Ripley
> 
> View attachment 1939419


Very nice build. Love the looks of the DVO Fork and Shock on that frame.


----------



## danglingmanhood (Sep 16, 2005)

Hell yeah, looks killer with the DVO.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Salsa Spearfish and Spot Rocker.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Banshee Phantom V3
Size L
w/ 140mm Lyrik Ultimate
Raw









Sent from my Asus Rog 3


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

This is my most recent project; It's evolving, but backwards.

2019 Salsa Timberjack SLX
-Currently on 2.4 Ardents
-Marzocchi Bomber z2 130
-760mm Raceface Aeffect 35 bar, 70mm stem (I may go down to a 60mm)

-30tx20t singlespeed will be in the near future.


----------

